# Over 40's Current Cyclers - Part 5



## Mish3434

NEW HOME LADIES!   

*Please take a moment to review the Site Guidelines, particularly with regards to pregnancy and parenting* chat: 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Babydust to all on their journey's, praying you are all successful and when you are here is the link for the over 40's PAPAI area:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Love and babydust to you all

Shelley xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hoping part 5 is a super lucky thread for us all. Xx

Just popping on to say still thinking of you lots Kirsty.  Don't know if you're reading or not but big hugs. Xx

Lakshmi.  Welcome to the thread, it's a lovely supportive group, good luck with your cycle. X I had a bfp with a 4 cell embie ( tho later mc) so keep positive.....

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## krolland70

Hiya, thinking of you Kirsty, stay positive, I know it's hard, at 43 I am beginning to panic so after iui x 2 & 1 x IVF all with OE and 2 missed miscarriages I have come to the conclusion that donor egg and donor sperm is the way forward.

Hi everyone, quick hello and lots of love.

K


----------



## whitvi

Hi all,

Krolland, good luck with your journey and hope this will be the way forward to becoming a mummy.  DE has a much much higher success rate of pregnancy, regardless of your age so fingers crossed for you.  When do you think you'll start with it?

Kirsty, hope you are on hols now and slowly getting through this.  We are all thinking of you x

AFM I had my second scan today (day 7 of Stimms) and I have two main follies of 14mm and 12mm and then 8 or 9 smaller ones under 10mm.  All on the left side, no action on the right (where I had a cyst removed in march).

No idea if this is good or bad (nurse was a bit non committal and said at least you have them responding and it only takes one) 
Can anyone else advise? I know it's still early days.  I have to go back on Friday for another scan.

Hi to everyone else, hope all are good.  What's the latest?  Think its only KMDT and I who are stimming at the mo?

Xx


----------



## krolland70

Hi Whitvi, are you still at the Lister? I hear it's good there, I just can't afford it in UK and double donor causes issues so Serum for me.

I am not sure when I will start until after appointment as they may do natural cycle for receiving donor eggs or they may use meds not sure, also depends on if they find any issues with my Aquascan, NK Cell Essay & Thrombophilia tests that I am having over there. I am have tests and trying to be really thorough, donor eggs rules out my own knackered eggs being an issue next this time I hope, just want to ensure there is not an immunue or clotting issue, if so then we may have to rethink as more tsting and treatment is very costly and can't do it all........................so will keep you posted.

Hope stimms are ok and you are not too black and blue from injections, I never was good at injections.

Good luck and the nurse is right it takes 1 good egg, a friend of mine of 40 yrs old had IVF with donor sperm as still notmet Mr perfect, they only got 3 eggs, 1 fertilised well and they put it back and hey presto she is now 15 weeks pregnant!!!! so it just shows................

Hi to all you brave ladies out there!!!!

K


----------



## whitvi

Gees girls its quiet on here!

Thx krolland - hopefully your other tests will come out fine and DE will be the way forward.  my friend is about 27 wks with DE after trying unsuccessfully with OE ivf and she had a few immune issues to sort before getting her first BFP.  im always so amazed at how strong everyone is keep on with this, its so very underestimated.

yep I'm still with the lister, it has a satellite clinic opposite my work which is so convenient for all the bloods and scans etc. It is eye wateringly expensive though so I think we'd only give it a couple of shots and then let it be in the hands of the gods.  It sure takes your life over and I just don't know how many times I can do it. We are already blessed with a daughter and I'm conscious this is taking over from spending every precious second watching her grow up (if she is our only child). I will give up work if a sibling doesnt work out so I can be with her (my work wouldn't allow me to do part time).

I'm doing ok with the injections (almost to the point of wondering if I'm doing it right?!) absolutely no bruising whatsoever, which is strange since I had bruising on my last medicated IUI cycle with the exact same meds, only this time a higher dose and more frequent! Weird....
Am on day 9 today and go in for another scan tomorrow with possible EC on Monday. 

Hope all are good xx


----------



## Eymet

Just wanted to say a hello ladies!! 

Today is day 6 for me and starting my injection of menopur tonight...again a modified IVF cycle...hoping to get a bit further this time!! 

4 follicles seen today 3 x 7mm and 1 x 5mm.

Very different to my first cycle, on that day 6 I had 2 follicles, both at 13mm...

Just shows how different each cycle is!! 

Hope you are all doing ok and keeping calm throughtout this journey!! Eymet x


----------



## whitvi

Hi Eymet, another stimmer!  Great you have more follies at this stage, and plenty of time to get them growing too. When do you go in for your next scan?

I'm feeling bloated today with a sore back.

X


----------



## Eymet

Hi Whitvi,

today was first scan and I just got a call to say bloods all fine, so to start 150 menopur tonight...my next scan is on Saturday...

I'm feeling bloated too!!   Rest up and take it easy and hope the scan goes well tomorrow, keep us posted!! x


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi peeps

Whitvi, I noticed your scan results and think they're fine. I've only got one ovary and each time it's only produced around 4-5 mature eggs that have gone on to fertilise. I was really happy with my day 8 scan on Monday - first time ever had a 13mm one at that point, and there were about 9 in total with four at 9 and 10mm. I know some women would be considering this a poor response but for me I'm impressed and think the acupuncture and buckets of water may be paying off (early nights too, I'm a blinking automaton right now!). So considering you have one well functioning ovary I think you're doing really well. 

Eymet, Whitvi hello fellow bloaters - I feel like I'm starting to waddle along the street now, and its not just my tummy that looks porky, but my thighs look like they have a pack of fluid which is really disheartening considering the healthy diet and going to yoga every other day. IVF makes me feel old and like I'm rapidly turning into my mother (sorry mum!). Actually, I am also nibbling a fair few naughty things here and there.

Krolland - you sound like a brave lady yourself with double donor. Interesting to have the immunes done, I'm having steroids and blood thinners since having some positive immune results. Giving me a little extra hope. Expensive though!

Lakshmi - your day 7 post transfer cramps might be implantation - how are you now?

Kirsty, I've only followed your posts a brief while but still very sad to read how things have turned out for you. Please try not to feel guilty about the money. It wont change the basics for your family around you. I am doing cycle 4 now and I dread the same outcome and I know you must be devastated. Take care.


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls,

Just got back from my scan today (day 10 of Stimms) thankfully my smaller follies have caught up and I have 9 that are in the running (largest 2 are 17mm I think) and there is one more that they think might catch up in the next day or so so fingers crossed for 10.  I had bloods done too and depending on what the estrogen levels are I've got to go back for another scan on Monday for EC Weds. 
I'm feeling really tender, bloated (constipated? Sorry tmi) loads of EWCM and feeling very tired now, not sure how I'll feel by weds! Lol.... It's all good tho.

Eymet and blink button how are you two getting on?  

Eymet hope your follies are also responding and growing nicely, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Do you have far to go on a Saturday?

Blink button - you must've been stimming for quite a long time now eh?  Great news re your scan from Monday with 9 follies on your one ovary and largest at 13mm - sounds like we have had similar results then?  Where are you now with regards to EC etc?  

hi to louise, krolland and anyone else out there reading. KMDT how's your stimming / scan going? 

Xx


----------



## Karhog

That's great news Whitvi!  Fingers crossed for Monday  
Good luck Eymet and Blinkbutton on your stims and scans and to anyone else currently cycling.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi girls I am waiting the arrival of AF to start this next tx.  My consultant has put me on Clomid from day 2 this time instead of the stimms.  I am just wondering whether its still a good idea to sit with a hot water bottle if using clomid?  Anyone? Thanks x  Good Luck to all in your tx's xx


----------



## Adventurer

krolland - What great news you've made some concrete decisions about the future, all the best for upcoming cycles.  When is your appointment?

Kirsty - I hope you are having a nice relaxing holiday.

Eymet - Hi!  What is a modified IVF, is it like a Mini?  I hope your follies are progressing well.

BlinkButton - 9 sounds like a great number to work with.  IVF makes me feel old too, I think it's all the failed cycles and the realisation that my body isn't producing quality eggs anymore, sigh.  I do yoga too, it's the best.  I had steroids and blood thinners last time and imagine I will again when I cycle in August - better to be safe than sorry.

whitvi - You must be a pro with injections now, maybe that's why no bruising??!  You've got 9 too, fantastic.  I hope the bloating, constipation and sore back will get better after EC.

Ronnie - Roll on AF.  I've never heard any pros or cons for using a hot water bottle with clomid.

Karhog - How are you doing?  Did you have any morning sickness, are you feeling good now you're in the 2nd trimester?

Hi to everyone else and good luck for EC to everyone who's stimming.

AFM - Exciting to have a new thread, I hope it's super lucky for us all as well!


----------



## krolland70

Hello lovely ladies, it's the weekend!! yay! how are you all??

Whitvi-great news, GO FOLLIES, hope you get 10, good luck for EC next week

Karhog-how are you doing, feeling well?

Ronnie3007-Hope AF comes long and good luck with getting started

Adventurer-So back to bck to Chennai in August- very good luck, stay positive honey, stay healthy

Blinkbutton-9..............GO GIRL!!

HI to everyone else I may have missed, off to work so a quick message before I go.

AFM- went to Serum on Thursday morning and met the lovely Peny and team, Aquascan was fine no issues, bloods done next day with Dr Economou, lovely man. They were to check Immunology/NK Cell & Thrombophilia. Tests back end of this week coming, but on meds to sort low level issues just in case.

So I thought I would start the cycle July or Sept, NO Peny says go for it now! eek!

so on loads of pills and 1 injection before double donor fresh embryo transfer in 10-12 days, have another lining check scan on Tuesday and then must phone Peny to see when to go back to Athens.

So that's me for now, I di meet 3 other ladies from FF in Athens for dinnerwho arealso at Serum, they were lovely and helpful and we had a nice evening keeping eachother company.

Off to work, cooking for 80 wedding guests today. Gonna be a long day. want to buys so I can't think too much.

K
xx


----------



## BlinkButton

Morning ladies - so happy its the weekend! Just wish I could sleep in and not wake at 6 to do meds. My early rise and injection ritual is almost becoming a habit I don't mind?? My cat comes and sits next to me, and I have my morning cup of tea. And now its saturday and DH is still in bed, I can google to my hearts content. Not that contented really.

Whitivi, Krolland - After telling you all about my happy 9 follicles on day 8 scan, I went in for day 12 scan yesterday with different sonographer who found 7. I asked what happened to the other 2 and she didnt answer. Anyhow, no sense fretting too much, I've got what I've got. SO there's 7, ranging from 12.5-16. Again not impressive really, but for once, they were a group clustered closer together - in previous cycles it was a diagonal line connecting the dots on the screen and they were too far apart with wee stragglers at the end. I think the acup may well be helping. 

Adventurer -I've suspended yoga now as am too bloated and dont want to twist my brick of an ovary let alone don the lycra. I will restart after ET though. Do you know if there's any poses to avoid?? I love standing on my head and shoulder stands, worry about twisting abdomen too much? I only started yoga last year after MMC and its the best thing i have ever done.

Krolland - you've taken off all of a sudden - yee ha! Cooking for 80!!!

Stimm marathon continues till Sunday - then the roasting is complete (Sunday am rise at 5.30 to get to hospital for 8!) for EC on Tuesday - Whitivi you and i are going to be just about in sync, I'll be looking out to see how you get on. Resting and using warm hot water bottle. Downing plenty of milk. 

No social scene for me this weekend - we're in lock down now!


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls!!  

Hope everyone is getting on well with injections, rest, water bottles, acupuncture, yoga, water drinking, vitamins etc.... we have so much to think about!!  

Whitvi, am getting on ok thanks, hope you are too!! I have over an hour by train, not too bad, just one change to do...just back from today's scan and bloods...my 4 follicles are now: 1 x 10, 1 x 9, 1 x 7 and 1 x 6mm. So slower moving than last time, looks like this will be a slightly longer cycle..
Adventurer, modified ivf is like mini i think yes. It's basically starting on day 6 on meds, so a much shorter ivf. It's meant to be better for low amh?! They like a softer approach with less stimulation to the ovaries as there are fewer eggs there with low amh. 

Hope everyone enjoying a relaxing weekend!! I'm not doing a hot water bottle, is it meant to be good for follicle growth?? 

Eymet xx


----------



## Adventurer

krolland - How exciting, it's all happening!  Your experience at Serum sounds really nice, especially the dinner.  Good luck with Tuesday's scan and hope the catering went well.  I'm trying to stay positive about going back to Chennai, thanks 

Blinkbutton - Your early morning ritual sounds comforting in a way. 7 is still a great number of follies to work with, happy triggering and tons of  for EC.  I know what you mean about not wanting to twist anything with yoga.  I think head and shoulder stands would be fine since you don't twist at all, I would do them.. but I'm in no way an expert!  I do yoga by myself at home, tried a Bikram class a couple of times, but I much prefer doing the exercises I want, when I want.  During IVF I tend to stop any twisty poses, but keep on with the others.  I think the key is to listen to your intuition, if you feel uncomfortable about doing a pose then you probably shouldn't, even if it's just for your own peace of mind.

Whitvi - Wishing you an awesome EC this week.

Eymet - Any idea when you'll trigger?

 everyone!


----------



## Eymet

Morning girls!! How's everyone doing? 

Whitvi, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you. 

I was meant to be back for another scan tomorrow aswell, but when they rang yesterday afternoon, they said they want me in again this morning to check the follies, they'd like to see them growing a bit faster, so they might put me on a higher dose of menopur depending on today's scan, will no doubt be in again tomorrow too, or maybe they'll leave it to Tuesday, will have to wait and see how today goes.....

Good luck with scan today Blinkbutton, looks like a few of us will be hopefully having EC around the same few days!! 

Adventurer, not sure when I will trigger, this seems to be a longer cycle this time or maybe the follies are just not responding! :-/ not sure, think I'll know a bit more after today's scan, but if all progressing I imagine I may trigger around Tues earliest?!? Will keep you posted! 

How's it going Ronnie, any signs of AF? 

All sounds very exciting Krolland, sounds like you are in very good hands out in Athens, keep posted how you're getting on!! 

Eymet xx


----------



## goldbunny

morning all, just bookmarking the thread...hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all


Am getting ready to have et on Wednesday with two frozen De...


----------



## goldbunny

good luck Maybe, hope this IS your time


----------



## Eymet

Best of luck to you Maybe!! Keep us posted! x


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hello louisej29 and blink button

Thank you for your replies to my post!  I am in the last day of my 2 ww and actually went away for the weekend to distract myself from all this so I have not been on the forum on the last couple of days!  My cramping is pretty much gone now--- sometimes feel a bit of feelings like AF is coming. But mainly nothing now. Boobs hurt but I am on progesterone and estrogen so that is to be expected. I really don't know what to expect tomorrow.  I have felt tired, but no real other symptoms.  
One thing I am a bit worried about is going off progesterone. My clinic here in Denmark seems very "relaxed" compared to other clinics. Ie the nurse said I would go offs progesterone tomorrow?  That is only at week 4 and it looks as though most stay on it until week 13 or so?  Should I push for that tomorrow if I get a BFP?  

Blink button- I love the way you described your morning ritual of meds . I feel the same way about it. But I guess if we are to have BFP we will be up earlier than 6am with babies crying at all hours   and as for your 7 follicles......that is what I had too. And then at EC they found 2 more. I only had 2x4 cell embryos at transfer but as my DP says.....it only takes one!   

Good luck all!  I will let you know how my result is tomorrow.....fingers crossed!


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls!

Eymet - I've heard same thing re: mini ivf in that its supposed to be better for those with low amh, not so much cooking of the eggs and then you get a few really good ones hopefully - it sure does only only take one, and lets hope that this is the one for you! So do you know yet if you're taking your trigger tomorrow?  Did they make you take a bit more of the stimm drugs?  Hope it's all going well....

Blink button - 7 follies is still great I think, there might be more when they go in, tbh I can't see how they can even tell for sure the screen looks like a complete maze to me with black blobs popping in and out all over the place.  Good luck for your EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you!

Maybethistime - good luck for your ET on Weds!! Fingers and toes crossed its def your time, what transfer day will it be?

Krolland - wow all moving at breakneck speed now eh! That's fab, and hopefully you'll be on that plane to Athens before you know it!  Good luck for the results of your tests too, keep us posted.

Lakshmi - ooh good luck for OTD tomorrow, good to hear no AF yet let's hope she keeps away for at least 9 months....

Ronnie - any sign of AF yet?  I would have thought that hot water bottle should be good for any follie regardless of whether natural, FSH or clomid etc?  Good luck!

Big shout out to gold bunny, Louise, adventurer, karhog and of course our lovely Kirsty.

AFM - had a final scan today and all looks good.  Have 10 follies 9 on the left and a surprise one on the right.  Largest being 23mm (hope it's not too cooked by Weds) so booked in for EC on weds, will take my trigger shot tonight. Oooer no going back now - scared and excited! So glad I have blink n Eymet to go through this with lol....

Xx


----------



## BlinkButton

Evening all

Lakshmi - I had same worry about progesterone last time and the consultant said if you're pregnant the body will produce enough. How that adds up with others having it monitored and supplemented for longer I dont know, so probably no comfort, but at least they are assuming your body takes over. Lots of good luck for OTD and well done for waiting/weekend break tactics. I'm hoping for a few extra eggs tomorrow but will try not to build my hopes.

Eymet  - I'll be watching with interest to see how you go with the mini IVF. I fear I may have totally toasted these eggs with all these high dose drugs. The dose will have been right for us both if it works - best of luck if you're triggering/ECing this week.

Whitvi - I'll let you know the scores when I get out tomorrow - I cant follow the screen and the dots on the graph didnt stay in my head either. I'm excited too - wasn't paying attention in work today at all. And you got a bonus egg from the right, must be a goodun! Enjoy your drug free morning tomorrow.

I got to bed late after late Sunday night IVF fiasco. My consultant wanted me to do a double trigger shot to help the eggs mature, so at 940pm last night I'm preparing for 10pm jabs, and realise I've only got one pen. Cue ringing the IVF on call doctor and trying to cajole and co-ordinate a prescription to the local late night chemist who wanted the hard copy, and a round cab trip to pick it up. Arrgh! Anyway, I'm fully loaded and my ovary feels like one of those seed things you hang off a branch for the birds. Wish it contained the same number of seeds. 

Maybethistime - hoping it works for you this time and you can start another journey forwards   

hope everyone else well.


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hello everyone, I'm so glad I found you all!

I have been following another thread, but felt a bit out of my depth...

I'm 41, this is our 2nd ivf, the first giving us a positive with just 1 blast embryo, although sadly we lost our little boy late in pregancy.  It's taken me nearly 18 months to start the whole process again, but now I feel ready and was hoping I could join in with this thread.

I have been on the long protocol this time, starting stims on 13th June, am now on day 12.  I was in the clinic this morning, I have 9 follies with the largest at 18mm and smallest at 8mm.  They want me to do another day of stims so I am back in clinic in the morning for another scan then hopefully may trigger tomorrow night.  

If all goes to plan EC will be Thurs/Fri with ET mid next week!  I have been suffering with really bad headaches and am now getting very bloated.  I've been having acupunture, just wondered if anyone else is?  Also what is the hot water bottle thing!!

Can anyone tell me if their clinics are recommending 1 or 2 embryos to be put back.  Mine is suggesting 2.

Sending everyone lots of positive energy and hugs.  XXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry to butt in - I am trying to encourage the use of FF's Chat room facility, 
and it would be helpful to know if you've ever been in, would consider going in or are a regular user
please make any comments on this link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308193.0
hope we see you in Chat soon

~Dizzi~


----------



## BlinkButton

Olivencharlie

Welcome! Are you drinking tons of water? I had really bad headaches and thought the water intake was fine until my clinic kept on about it and then I upped it - havent had a whiff of a headache since. I have had 2 put back each of the last 2 goes - based on my age and that I dont have any children already I'm prepared to take a risk about multiples - in fact 2 would be great if I can pull it off. The hot water bottle really means warm water bottle and is supposedly to keep your abdo warm and assist the circulation to your ovaries helping eggs to grow. Just dont make it hot and boil them   Ive read all about it but cant sit that still for too long. 

Cant believe how cruel your experience has been to lose your son at 39 weeks - admire you and your DH for being brave enough to try again - wishing you all the luck this time


----------



## goldbunny

whitvi and blink good luck for collection! x x x


----------



## Eymet

Hello Olivencharlie!! Welcome and sorry you're having bad headaches, I was going to say the same as Blinkbutton, plenty of water should sort it out!! I have to keep reminding myself to drink lots! 

Wishing you lots of luck! I have another scan tomorrow, should find out when EC will be likely, I'm hoping it will be Thurs or Fri! 

Keep us posted!! Eymet! xx


----------



## whitvi

Welcome olivencharlie, yes def drink lots of water - I keep a bottle of water mixed with squash to make it more palatable but keep with me at all times so I keep sipping it all day. I've been ok with headaches.  I'm having acupuncture too, once a week.  I hope it makes a difference!
Fingers crossed your follies are growing well and you're in for EC this week - there are a few of us now planned for this week so you'll have company.

Blink button - cant believe what a nightmare you had with getting your trigger done! Poor you, glad you got it all done ok in the end. Good luck for today! Let us know how you get on.

Eymet hope your scan goes well - hopefully you'll also have your EC booked in the next day or two! 

Thx gold bunny - am having a strange day of no meds keep thinking that when they go in tomorrow they find I'll have somehow ovulated already?!  

X


----------



## Eymet

Hi Ladies, how is everyone? 

Whitvi, wishing you all the best for your EC tomorrow!!! Hope it goes really well for you! 

I had a scan this morning and bloods and have to go back in the morning for another scan, with the hope that they may be big enough for trigger tomorrow night!

Blinkbutton, did you have EC today!! Hope you're feeling ok and everything went well!! xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck with ec whitvi. 

I've dropped off for a few days after the thread got moved to a new home,

Welcome olivette and emet. Good luck with ec tomorrow eymet.
So sorry to hear about you losing ds at 39 weeks Olivette...really terrible.


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

I'm having a good day today - 8 eggs collected from my one ovary - that's a record for me  . Just hope they're decent quality. If I get to freeze a couple i will be delighted. Also enjoying having a day off work - nothing like a mid week day. I woke up during the EC a few times which hasnt happened before and was much more nervous this time. I felt a but teary while waiting on the table and realised how much I am bottling every emotion up. Havent cried for as long as I can remember, I've just hardened and plowed on with my daily regimen. I cant have been particularly organised though despite saying I've been so focused on the protocol - went to put the voltarol in at 5.45 am and found we didnt have any delivered! Argument with DH on way to the tube and thoughts of having to delay - clearly got way out of proportion and it didnt matter a jot by the time I lay around for 2 hours waiting for my turn. Another hurdle cleared.

Whitvi - good luck for tomorrow - the eggs will be patiently waiting to be handpicked, I'm sure they haven't ovulated. I thought exactly the same thing! Guess we try to anticipate every possible problem now. 

Goldbunny - thanks for well wishes, they worked! I havent gone back far enough in the thread to work out whats happening with you?

Eymet - keep em growing, nearly there 

Olivencharlie - forgot to mention I'm doing acupuncture too - no idea if it works but going all in

Off to watch the tennis - my typing is apparently annoying DH! xx


----------



## goldbunny

oh well done on the eggs blink, and good luck for fertilisation!                 

i'm waiting for a scan in the morning to tell me if I am d/r enough to start stimming. bit nervous! but at least this time I know I have 3 frosties in the bank so there is a plan B for if this cycle fails. Last time I downregged ages but I have stopped bleeding already which is very odd. find out what's going on tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hello all 

blink good going with your 8 eggs today!  And I had a huge row with my DP on the way to my egg collection too!  Stress makes me a bit nuts and pair that up with the river of hormones that course through my veins now.....well volcanic describes my mood.  But it didn't seem to affect my result negatively because...........

I had my blood test today and it was positive!  I was bracing for the worst so I was in big shock when the nurse said my hcg was 460. I think that is high but as this is my first go at IVF I am not sure what to expect around each corner!  What a wild ride. Now I guess I need to wait 3 more weeks for my scan to see the heart beat. Is there nothing to do in the meantime?  Then I would call that a 3ww!  I am still scared something will go wrong.  I pushed the clinic to allow me to keep on progesterone and estrogen (and they said I also need to stay on prednisone as I have a lot of ovarian cysts). So the 3x daily hormone cocktail will continue . 

Good luck to all and may the fertilization force be with you


----------



## goldbunny

wow Lakshmi congratulations


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Lakshmi... Massive congratulations, you must be over the moon!

Yay Blinkbutton, 8 eggs is a great result, fingers crossed for high fertilization.

Good luck to whitvi, eyemet and goldbunny tomorrow.

Welcome olivencharlie and hi to everyone else.

Afm- no major news this end, have felt a few flutters. Invested in a Doppler and its so lovely that we can hear little bub is still going strong. No more scans booked till I am 31 weeks... eek! Will probably cave in and book a 3d one in between though.


----------



## krolland70

Hello lovely ladies, what a busy thread!!

Olivencharlie-welcome to you

Eymey-Have you got you EC date yet?? lots of luck and hope they get lovely fabulous eggs.

Whitvi-Good luck tomorrow, keep us posted xx

Pippi-Elk-hello again, hope you are well and happy.

Blinkbutton-* EGGS-go girl, wow that's great, well done for being so brave, keep us postyed on how they are doing.

Goldbunny-good luck with stimms, drink lots of water and eat lots of fruit

Lakshimi22-WOW!! congratulations, how exciting. bet you can't believe it, stay positive and relaxed, I am determined that if it works for me that I have got to chill the hell out.


Karhog-how wonderful to be able to hear the little heartbeat when your at home, so glad all well and the fluttering has started, soon it will be the baby playing Kick The Mummy.

AFM-had scan to look at lining thickness 6 days of cyclacur now on day 14 of cycle, 5.5mm this seems a little small now doubling meds, worried I may miss the donor window, how thick does it need to be for embryo transfer? I also have no dominent follicles largest is only 7mm so I hope that measn I wont ovulate for a few days then have issues with donor embryo transfer.

I am going crazy worrying, also anyone had period pains, ovary ache sort of thing and bloating from Cyclacur

All advice appreciated, love and luck to you all.

K
x


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hi everyone!

I had another scan this morning, and I'm ready!  They were really pleased, at least 9 follies with 5 at 18 - 20mm.
So trigger tonight then in on Thursday for EC.

Blink button, well done with your 8 eggs, I would be over the moon if I got that many!  You said you woke up during the procedure, is that normal?  I'm not great with anaesthetic, I need to be well and truly asleep or I panic.

Lakshmi...congrats!!

Good luck whitvi and maybe for tomorrow.

Eymet, we may be having EC on the same day?!

I'm having a quiet day tomorrow, no work (yeaaahh!), acupuncture and then early to bed!

Night all...


----------



## Karhog

Krolland- I think they like the lining to be at least 7mm- still plenty of time especially if they have upper the meds. I'm guessing the medication your on is some sort of progesterone? Its defo normal to get bloating and AF type cramps when using this- just to confuse our bodies even more!
Anyway... Best of luck, keep us updated x
Great news Olivencharlie, all sounds great so far

Hi to everyone else


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls thx for well wishes and putting my mind at rest re eggs waiting for me and sure enough they were - we got 10 eggs which im really pleased about . Another hurdle over n done with!

Lakshmi - wow congrats to you!! That is really fab news so pleased, and esp good news for us overs! Yes you will now have to endure the 3ww! In fact it's a 9 month wait lol. Try and relax and enjoy that bfp!

Krolland glad to hear you're well on your way. That's what all the scans and bloods are for to tweak things as you go! Great stuff. I too have had AF pains on the stimms and been achey esp over the last few days, I guess what everything going on inside it's all normal.

Olivencharlie - ooh that's a fab number too and great you're booked in for EC! Keep us posted.

Blink - cant believe you woke up! Poor you?! That would totally freak me out! Glad to hear its all done now and again fab number of eggs. Will you hear later today re: fert rate? Good luck hun.

Gold bunny - hope your scan today goes well and you have now fully downregged. Bet you just want to get those stims started now. Fingers crossed you get the go ahead today!

Karhog - bet its wonderful to hear that heartbeat - I bet you want to listen to it all the time lol!

Eymet - yes how you getting on any news on EC yet?

Hi to pippi elk and everyone else!!

Xx


----------



## Karhog

10 eggs is fab whitvi! Hope they are busy getting jiggy right now.


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Sorry for the absence but I am back!

whitvi - Glad to hear you have a lots of follicles!! and good luck with your EC today! Are you at Lister? I am too!!

Olivencharlie - Good luck with your EC on Thursday!

Lakshmi22 - Congrats!!! I am very happy to hear your good news!

Eymet - Are you doing EC soon? If so good luck!

AFM - I went to 2nd scan today and 5 follicles so far 2 in right and 3 in left. Still early stage and hope all grow into good size for ET. I am waiting for phone call from hospital then go back for 3rd scan either Friday or Monday depends on my blood test. Feels like suddenly here and I might have EC next week....

Hi to everybody I missed!

KMDT x


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi ladies

Lakshmi - that's wonderful news and great encouragement for us all - bet you're grinning still. On to the next stage!  

Whitvi - hurray for lucky number 10  ! That's a great number, you can afford to select only the best now  

Good luck tomorrow for Olivencharlie and Eymet for EC (Eymet assume its tomorrow, have you had it confirmed yet?)


Krolland. - sounds like a tense wait for you but the drugs will hopefully keep growing the lining. 

Karhog - would be dopplering everywhere if I had one, must be fantastic to hear the beats.  

Of my 8 eggs, 3 were immature and one of the remaining 5 injected did not fertilise, so we have 4 in the running. That's one more than last time so still up. Admit would like to have had 5 but can't be greedy. Praying they are the ones to change my life.  

It's Wednesday already, these cycle days are flying!

Xx


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls!!  

Congratulations Lakshmi, fab news for you, hope all going well!! 

Well done Whitvi and Blinkbutton, what a relief for you and great numbers! Any more news re fertilization? 

KMDT70, great you will have EC next week, comes around quick!! 

Olivencharlie, best of luck tomorrow for your EC, hope all goes well for you!! 

I just got back from another scan and bloods, my 2 follicles have grown 2mm each in a day, so now at 16 and 15, so I am doing 2 Ovitrelle's tonight for EC planned Friday morning. 

This thread's moving so quickly, I can't keep up, sorry if I've missed anyone, seems to be quite of few of us having EC one day after the other, fingers crossed for us all!! xxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for e/c eymet and KMDT70 and olivencharlie

blink, four is a great number, two for now and two for the freezer?

whitvi well done on 10 eggs! great stuff


AFM not enough buserelin - suspected there'd be a problem since last time I was on a higher dose by now, anyway I have a follicle on lefty! (where there oughtn't to be one, it's supposed to be d/r!)  so I will be d/r quite a bit longer I guess. waiting for clinic to call to tell me to up my dose..


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Lakshmi on the bfp...you must be one of the 1 in 10 that's gets the bfp. 

Great they got 10 eggs whitvi. Fingers crossed for great fertilisation.
Best of luck for good growth overnight for your 4 embies blink button.

Hope the extra meds help with the lining krolland...is nt the minimum they need about 7 mm so not far to go ....

Good luck with ec kmd70...hope all stays on tracks.

Yea emyet I can't keep up either...sorry can't do personals to everyone. 

I'm stalking here every few days but while I'm not currently cycling i want to try and put ttc to the side a bit. Don't want it to consume me as I let it in the last...so I'm still here even if not posting all the time.


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi all. Thanks for the congrats. I am really still in shock.....been telling myself not to get my hopes too high for so many years niw that I don't think it has really sunk in yet.  But trying to chill out!  

I congratulate you blink and whitvi on your eggs!  And 4 good embryos blink is GREAT. I know I was a bit sad to only have 2....... But my DP kept telling me that it only takes ONE. So you have a great result.  Rejoice!  

I convinced my doc to let me stay on the progesterone and estrogen for the next weeks. Figure it is better safe than sorry.  I think coming off now at week 4 is too soon.  Does anyone else have experience with this?  

Good luck to all of you as your follicles, linings and embryos grow!!!!


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls,

Lakshmi great news you got some more progesterone to keep your mind at ease. I think they're right tho in that you shouldn't really need it once you have your BFP as you'll now naturally produce more because of all the pregnancy hormones. I never needed it when I had my natural BFP and all was well. But it certainly won't harm to use it anyway.

Aw gold bunny that sucks you sure do have a strong pituitary gland to be overriding all that buseralin! Hope you've heard from your clinic about getting the dosage upped and then you'll be well on your way soon I hope!

Ooh Eymet in for EC tomorrow woohoo! Great news that your follies are big enough and trigger all done.  Keep us posted!

Hi blink how's your embies doing, have you heard when ET is to be done? great you still have 4 good ones in the running fingers crossed for blast eh. It def only takes one!

KMDT yes I'm at the lister didn't realise you were there too! Great numbers of follies well done its more than you had last time from memory? Hopefully this is the one for you! Fingers crossed for egg collection next week.

Hi to karhog and pippi elk and everyone else!

Of my 10 eggs I'm thrilled that they have all fertilised - booked in for ET Saturday unless we get some blasts in which case it'll be ET Monday and then I fly out on holiday on the Tuesday - talk about cut it fine!

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's brilliant whitvi that all 10 fertilised. When I had my ec they got 11 eggs, 1 was immature and 6 of the remaining 10 fertilised....and embryologists were really please about 60% success so 100% fertilisation is brilliant...


----------



## Karhog

Great news whitvi! Fab result!
Good luck eymet for your egg collection tomorrow...and to those who have upcoming transfers.
I am off to France for a few days but will look in when I can.


----------



## krolland70

Hello ladies, another crazy day of stress and thinking too much and that's just me, how are you?

Whitvi 10 eggs!! all fertilized, wow thats amazing, good luck with transfer, how many will you have put back? 

KMDT70- good luck with scan and hope EC is next week!

Blinkbutton-how are the embies? thinking of you

Eymet-good luck with EC

Goldbunny-hang in there, it's frustrating when your body does not do what you want, I have a bit of that myself!

Pipp_elk-hello to you

Lakshmi22-hope your well and glad you got the extra time on progesterone, its good peace of mind.

AFM-scan to see lining thickness to see if I can have ET, Penny has said as I had no lead follice on last scan I have either ovulated or the drugs have stopped it. 

Will this notg ovulating or already ovulting  stop Embryo transfer should my lining get to between 8mm-10mm which is what they like.

Can't believe this may not go ahead!! all the flipping drugs and costs and scans......................

feeling down and frustrated today, Peny really slow on email response!


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hi All
Just a quick update on my EC today, they got 7 eggs which I'm over the moon with as only got 4 last time!
I have everything crossed we get a good number fertilise.  They didn't suggest ICSI, so straight IVF.
Still feeling groggy so will catch up again tomorrow.
Thinking of you all...


----------



## whitvi

Well done olivencharlie that's great almost double from last time! Fingers crossed they're all getting busy in the Petri dish!  Let us know you get on.

Krolland - how does it work with double doner? Do you have to have a follie that's not yet ovulated? Sorry if I'm being dumb.  I really hope that its not a wasted trip/cycle for you. What is the next steps? I can understand why you're feeling rubbish at the mo pls try and keep positive till you know for sure what the state of play is. Am sending you big hugs  

X


----------



## BlinkButton

Morning everyone 

Ollivencharlie - yee ha for 7! Wonderful news that you can see an improvement and something is different in a good way from the last time. Well done, fingers x for fertilisation.   are clearly going strong too and not having ICSI saves a bit of dosh - bonus points!

Krolland - sorry to hear its not going well for you - must be so frustrating to feel youre not making the progress you would be hoping to take for granted at this stage with all the drugs and the efforts you've made. You just want someone to sort it out for you, and fast. Impossible not to worry. I hope you get some answers and direction from Penny soon. THanks for your well wishes - will keep you posted and will be looking out for your next post. 

Eymet - happy EC day - good luck. I hope I didn't scare you when I mentioned waking up twice. I read a post from another woman on the main cycling thread (for the young ones!) and I recognised a woman from my clinic who had EC same day as me - we chatted before going in. She woke up twice too so I put it down to the anaesthetist we had. I didnt actually feel any pain but it was weird seeing the team all stood round focused on and up my interior  . A novel memory rather than anything frightening - you have to have a sense of humour eh!

Goldbunny - hope youre coping with the extended DR time - its like being in the holding bay but at least you know you should make it out on the road eventually on higher dose. Yes - thanks, I am hoping to freeze a few, if they're up to it. I;ve never been able to and it would be reassuring. As you can see up stupidly early in anticipation of the clinic ringing today. 

Whitvi - cant believe your schedule! perfect timing for a holiday though, it will do you so much good right now. I think you may well get blasts from the mighty 10!

KMDT - sounds like you're getting there, have a good weekend and keep those eggs growing

Hello Karhog, Pippi elk and Lakshmi  

xx


----------



## Maybethistime

And so it begins.......


Had my et yesterday and rested up... Trying to talk DH into let me do some sightseeing today. Any thoughts? Also how are you all feeling today?


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls!! 

Thanks for all the good wishes!! 

I had EC this morning. I was so nervous that I may have ovulated already, but so happy that both my follicles were still there. 

So, they managed to get 2 eggs and will call me in the morning to let me know if either fertilize. 

What a nerve wracking time this is!! Anyway am so relieved that I actually have a couple eggs and have got this far.. 

Don't worry Blink, you didn't scare me!    great all of your 10 eggs have fertilized whitvi, any more news?? 

Hope everyone is doing ok and taking care of yourselves!!


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies!! 
I am tentatively back again! So good to hear karhogs news & whitvi 10 embies! Amazing!! Sorry Kirsty to read your news it's rubbish, I know, so sorry.
Had to have a break from FF for a while & kinda look at work! 
Hello to all you other over 40's - possibly cycling in serum in September - got a couple of FF out there this month. ZW is also holding my attention but can't cycle there till oct. penny seems to be getting good results and I really liked her. Just got to do the hidden c test. Any recommendations appreciated & anyone done LIT?
Good luck to all those going for EC & ET & on the dreaded 2WW! 

Asp xx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hi maybethistime. I am not sure if I am experienced to offer advice but I will say I was fairly active after my ET.  I usually exercise (running and yoga) and I went on very long walks (and I even did some sit ups the day of ET because I didn't know I shouldn't!). I rode my bike after the second day. So I think if you were an active and fit person before this journey started you should be fine. I am trying to say to myself that I need to do the things that make me feel good so I am happy and chilled out. So within reason I think it is fine. I also went away on my 2 ww for a weekend trip and there we went sightseeing in really hot weather for about 10 hours a day. I was more tired than usual and tried to stay cool and hydrated more than I would have usually. But I got my BFP.  Just try to listen to your body. I think we are very wise deep inside but we are often living in our heads and forget to listen to our own wisdom. . 

Whitvi I can't believe all 10 of your embies fertilized!!!!!  What a rock star you are!  

Eymet. Good luck to you tomorrow!  It is hard waiting for that call but keep the faith. All you need is one...... 

Olivencharlie  way to go with lucky 7!!!!!! 

Krolland hang in there and good luck  

Goldbunny. I had to down regulate for 8 weeks and I know how it sucks. For me it felt like  I was going in the opposite direction that I should be!  But in the end all was well.  So keep the faith.  

To all the others hope you are doing great!  


As for me I am feeling fine. Extremely sore boobs and I WISH my clinic would take some more blood in the next days and check my hcg levels are doubling as they should. Honestly I think I am more crazy now than I was on my 2 ww. I want to know that things are progressing well!  Anyone have a suggestion for how to check hcg doubling times beside bloodwork?  Is it normal protocol for a clinic to wait for 3 weeks to see someone after a BFP?  I am living in Denmark and I often wonder if they are as advanced as other clinics?  

Hugs to all


----------



## goldbunny

thanks lakshmi i am reassured that you downregged for 8 weeks i was feeling like it was just me so glad you got your bfp. when i was bfp my clinic refused to do bloods and i didn't get a scan til i was exactly 8 weeks that was my first proper contact with them since transfer! hope the time flies by til you get a scan


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls how is everyone this Saturday? I'm just having pedi and mani in readiness for my hols next week. This is the life!

Blink - how are the embies doing? When's ET?? Hope youre ok.

Eymet - fab you hadn't ovulated! And that they got two nice eggs spot on for modified ivf eh! Have you heard from lab yet? Fingers crossed for good fertilisation!

Olivencharlie - how are your 7 doing, any news yet?

Lakshmi - yes I know it sounds hard but clinic won't check with a viability scan till at least 6 weeks when they can see a heartbeat. Unf there's not alot they can do in between just try and relax and think positive thoughts and keep the faith!

Hi aspirational welcome back, remember you from before I think.

Maybe - congrats on ET and now PUPO! When's your OTD?

Gold bunny - hope that lakshmis story gives you hope and it'll all be worth it in the end!

Hi Krolland, pippi Karhog and everyone else!

Am going in on Monday for ET we have 7 in the running now. 6 grade 1s and 1 grade 2. Very chuffed.

Xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Eymet* Great news on those eggies, any news yet?

*Whitvi* WOW 10 eggs!!!! Well done wish i had done that many  Good Luck for your ET on Monday   

*Lakshmi*  Congrats on your BFP!!! Another way of checking the levels is to use the Clearblue preg test that tells you how many weeks you are. I guess the 3 week wait is for once the baby has a heartbeat, making it more viable. Good Luck   

*AFM* 3rd day of Clomid, feeling slightly bloated and achey to the side and also a bit tense at times. I do feel sorry for my DH ... NOT!!! Not sure whether sitting with a hot water bottle will help like with the stimms, anyone know Follicle scan Tuesday morning, praying for a good result of more than 2, if not then we will suspend til next month and restart the clomid. Lots of patience needed!!!

Good Luck to all with your tx's, enjoy the weekend


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

whitvi - 10 eggs! Amazing! How many are you going to do for ET? Good luck on Monday and thinking of you!

Lakshmi22 - Your post made me relief because I want to carry on running and do some stuff I normally do. I was talking to my friend who had a baby over year ago and she said excises or travelling not causing woman miscarriage if you are fit person and doing as normal then running or some work out doesn't harm you. Maybe relax on ET but I will do running and some work out after that. Thank you!

Eymet - I am hoping that you already received good news!!

Olivencharlie - 7 Eggs that's good!! Good luck with ET!

Maybethistime - Have a fun and enjoy sightseeing with DH!

Ronnie - Good luck and be positive!!

I went to 3rd scan yesterday. My lining is getting thicker but follicles are still small. Nurse said skip Monday scan and come back on Wed instead. We need to be positive and talk/sing to follices like what we are doing for last one week! Nurse also told me story about 42 year old lady had IVF 7,8 times and she had a 2 eggs collected last time. They want to do ET even embryo ware double B since this was last go for them. Both embryo fertilised and one splits so she is having triplet!! Amazing story! 

I am still running and doing good diet which result I lost 3kg in last 3 weeks which not bad. DH and I are starting to do strict diet (eat super healthy) in July and see how it goes. So since my follices are still small EC won't happen next week more likely week after. I wouldn't mind take this longer as long as I can grow good number of follices and ready to do EC. Wish me luck!

Hi to everybody I missed and hope you all have a lovely weekend. At least sun is here!

KMDT x


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
Just been trying to catch up with all the posts as I've been absent for a couple of weeks as was on my cruise. Amazing experience- relaxing and sunny! Was a heatwave in Europe! Visited Santorini, Mykonos, Istanbul, Ephesus, Athens, Naples .... one good thing as well - wasn't seasick (I'm not a good traveller so never been on a cruise before, but my GP prescribed patches for travel sickness, as tablets stopped working, and these do work!!!) Good thing to have gone now, as you can't use them if TTC or pregnant! Now, I feel that I'm raring to get going with treatment, just have to wait for news about a donor - one month down, might get news in the next month or so!!! 
Excuse lack of personals, but trying to catch up with all the news!
Kirsty - so sorry to hear your news hun - i'm gutted for you - but you know you have all our support, and try and look after yourself, your turn will come!!! 
Deb


----------



## Eymet

Sunny hello to everyone from the south coast!  

Whitvi, Olivencharlie and Blink, do you have your ET dates? Any more news? 

Lakshmi and Maybe, I hope you're doing ok in your 2/3 ww's....

KMDT, hope your follies are growing well in this sunshine!! 

Ronnie, I hope you get a good number of follies growing by your next scan!! 

I had the dreaded call from the lab and one of my eggs has fertilised, so I am having ET tomorrow, as long as everything will still be ok with it!! I really hope so!! 

Started my clexane injection last night with the 400mg cyclogest pessaries twice a day. Will start the steroid tablet after ET, all going well...

Looking forward to hearing all your news, sorry if I've missed anyone. E xx


----------



## BlinkButton

Hey all

I'm feeling pretty flat today, so excuse lack of personals, I'm afraid I can't muster up a lot of PMA (lies listlessly on sofa and thinks of booze). I know I'm in a good position with ET tomorrow morning but I'm bricking it really, afraid of another hell ride, that's with or without BFP but particularly worried about shonky embryos causing MC. Once they're all aboard I may feel more positive and excited. These pellets up my butt, nightmares and feeling constipated are not adding to the experience.  I could so murder a chilled glass of wine! I am so sorry to be a wet sack of spuds. Plenty of you have been through worse and still manage to be perky. I shall go and slap self a few times and listen to some Zita before bed. 

Whitvi and Eymet I shall think of you tomorrow on our ET Sunday - good luck


----------



## BlinkButton

Doh! Sorry Whitvi, happy ET Monday for you!


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hello to everyone, hope you are enjoying the sun, it's lovely here in Lincoln!

Fingers crossed all went well/is going well for you Eymet and Blinkbutton with ET.  

Whitvi, good luck tomorrw too with your ET, how many will you have put back.  You said your embies were 6 x grade 1, and 1 x grade 2.  I'm having a bit of an issue with my clinic as they haven't graded mine at all and are making me feel so negative about everything.  I had collection on Thursday, they called on Fri to tell me 4 out of the 7 had fertilised - no grading!  They didn't call yesterday but called this morning and said all 4 are doing well, 6/8 cell - no grading again.  I asked what grade and she said they don't grade them as it takes too long and they don't like to keep them out of the freezer thingy for too long!  It was just like she was reading off a script, I didn't feel like I was being treated as an individual.  I can't believe they don't grade them, why do all other clinics grade them?  Last time round I had a call every day with an update.  Feeling crap this morning.  All she did say was that if they were graded she thought they would probably be 'good'!  I won't hear anything now from the clinic until I go in on Tues am for transfer.  She did say however that they would call me on Tues b4 9am if none of my embies got to blast, as only 30 - 40% make it!!

Maybethistime and Lakshmi22 how are you both, and KMDT70 any news on your follies?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi everyone

What a gorgeous day!  I've cheered up now I've had some sun and I've had the ET. I did have to stay all day at the hospital as they forgot to baste them in embryo glue which is some substance my consultant recommended which we used last time and got a BFP (yes, helps them stick!). Had to go away for 4 hours and come back. I've been in the ET room 3 times today in total as the 2nd time my bladder wasnt full quite enough (felt it!). Felt weird to be in their three times in one day - maybe it'll be lucky.

Olivencharlie - sorry your clinic have stressed you out. Doesn't sound like they've been particularly empathetic or caring towards you. I do know they don't grade them the first day, they only check to see if fertilised. The second time they should be able to grade, but when they move on and get to the in-between stage between embryo and blastocyst then they don't grade, as far as I know. Will you actually see the embryologist on ET day before they do the procedure? I hope you'll get some answers then. Mine were a morula and a cavitating morula this morning, and they cant be graded. By the time we went back four hours later, the morula was also cavitating and the lead one had become an early blastocyst. So they didn't have grades just names at that point - not as good as having blasts but I'm fairly happy - plenty of success stories out there (today am looking on the bright side). Please try not to worry too much.  

KMDT - impressive fitness surge!

Eymet - hoping your ET went well?

Whitvi - bet those pedicured feet got shown off today! ET and holiday - your week's going to get off to a flying start. Good luck.  

NIght all xx


----------



## whitvi

Evening girls,

Hope everyone has enjoyed the sunshine!  We spent it in the garden and doing our packing.

Ronnie, welcome back good to hear you're cycling again on clomid.  Yes try the warm water bottles, lots of water and milk, Brazil nuts and doesn't harm bonding with them as KMDT says!  Good luck for Tuesdays scan!

kMDT - great you have some follies even if they are a bit small, as you say you can keep growing them for as long as you need.  Hope your scan goes well on weds!

Hi debslovescats, your holiday sounds fab what a wonderful trip! Glad to hear you're all ready to go with treatment and fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long for the double doner!  Keep us posted.

Hi Eymet - fingers crossed you had good news about your embie and your ET went as planned yesterday. How are you feeling now? 

Hi blink glad ET went ahead in the end, what a couple of days you've had! So you had 2 put back, and one is an early blast? That's fab! Hope you're resting up and now well done for being PUPO!

Hi olivencharlie - yes blink is right, they don't grade them the day after EC just tell you how many have fertilised. I was told of grading at day 3 but mine were between 5 and 8 cells, so I think that's they way they grade them anyway, ie the ones that are dividing nice and quickly and evenly would be classed as better grade I would assume. But yes it must be very frustrating not to be told.  Tbh I'm now worrying that none of mine have made it to day 4 let alone day 5 as my clinic does not give updates on day 4.  So of course I think the worst anyway!  Good luck for Tuesday though, hope you can try and remain calm and relaxed.

I've got acupuncture booked in for tomorrow at 8am then ET is at 10.20am.  Fingers crossed we'll get some blasts.  I can have max 3 put back, but will be on my own as DH can't make it so have no idea yet what to do. I know it depends what they say about how many and the quality etc, but I also want to maximise our chances as much as possible.  But I don't want triplets either!!  Arghhh, hopefully a good sleep will help (yeah like I'm gonna sleep well)

Xx


----------



## Eymet

Hello everyone!!  

Whitvi, Blink and Olive, how are you all feeling after ET, have you been told anything to do particularly? Are you taking any vitamins along with all these drugs? 

Ronnie, how's it going with your cycle, hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you will have some good numbers.

KMDt, good luck with your scan tomorrow, at least they've had a good few days to grow a bit. 

Deblovscats, your cruise sounds fab, just what I need right now! ;-) 

How are you Goldbunny and everyone

My 2 day transfer went fine yesterday, they hadn't been able to tell me anything about cells or grade until I got there yesterday. I arrived early and they were running a little behind, so I had a good hour to wait. The embryologist spoke to me when I arrived and told me my embryo was a grade 1, 2 cell. An hour later when I went in, they said I now had a 3 cell, so, I'm glad they were running a bit late as that was nice news...I was giving a little picture which was quite sweet, which showed the embryo/liquid being put in...

When I had my IUI's I used to get a bad cramping a few hours later and sometimes into the next day, but with ET I've had absolutely no cramping or anything, is that normal? 

As I work in the sky, they've told me to not work for a week! So, am sticking to that. They also said no laptops on tummy and to do a 30mins easy walk each day...

Does anyone have anything else they've been told during the 2ww? 

Hope you're all doing well and looking forward to hear your news!! E xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*KMD* Thank you I am trying to be positive like the last time. Good luck with those follies, hope they are a good size for Wednesday. Great story about the triplets, I keep getting teased that we could end up with more than 1. I would see them as an even bigger blessing. Also well done on your weight loss x  

*Debs* Wow your holiday sounds amazing!!! Hope you hear soon  

*Eymet* It only takes 1!!! Good Luck. All going ok this end just thinking positive x Working in the sky sounds funny lol, i can guess what you mean tho. No laptops is so that your tummy area does not get too warm as this is not good for the embies in the womb. Last time we were told no sex or orgasms, no heavy lifting and only light housework. I found that really hard as I am used to doing the house. Congrats now on being PUPO xx   

*Blink* Keep positive and keep smiling, will make you feel loads better. Well done on being in your 2ww. The embryo glue sounds interesting, what is it called so I can mention it to mine?  

*Olive* My clinic graded ours, seems very strange. Maybe ask your consultant the next time you go in. Good Luck   

*Whitvi* HELLO and Thank you xx Yep I am back after persuading DH to have 1 more go, so  this will be a BFP. If not time to move on. Good luck for your ET tomorrow, it is a hard decision of how many to put back. I personally would risk it lol xxxx 

*AFM* Well CD5, scan in the morning, hoping for more than 2 so that we can go ahead. Sitting with hot water bottle and trying to carry on as normal and not think about the whole process too much.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls am now PUPO! On way back from ET. Feel a bit crampy and walking with legs crossed lol.
We had 6x blasts and 1 early blast. There were two of top grade, 1 just a little less but still top grade, another 2 that were still very good and one that may change to blast later. They quite firmly recommended NOT to put back the top 3 as they were such good quality so I went for the two top ones. Just waiting to see how many we can freeze now - def have at least 1. They said I had a 32% chance of live birth rate based on the two I had put back based on quality and my age etc. 1 in 3 chance - am so pleased.

Also nurse said I would fine to sunbathe (as on hols from tomorrow) as your uterus and core temp regulates itself but I still think I'll err on the side of caution.

Ronnie yay! Great you persuaded hubby for one last try! Good luck for weds. Why can you not proceed if you only have one, do they feel it's not worth the whole process and expense etc? Fingers crossed you get at least two! 

Hi eymet - ah so glad your transfer went well. Fab news it went to 3 cells for you! Good little embie! How you feeling now, when's your OTD? Mine is next weds.

I was reading up on ET and there seems to be alot of advice over positive thinking and mind over matter. Picture yourself allowing those embies to nestle in and concentrate on creating a nice warm safe environment for them so your body does its best not to expel them. They are foreign bodies and our body will try to naturally fight against them initially. But if you try and prepare your mind and subconscious that these are good things and you want them to stay it can help with the implantation process. Think of yourself being pregnant and holding that baby too. I know some say it may make the fall harder if BFN but it's hard anyway eh girls do why not try and give it all the best chance?
I'm really not into yoga or meditation but I gave really been trying to stay calm and zen like and positive about it all this time. 

I'm still taking my double folic acid, vit D, omega 3 fish oils and also multivitamin liquid.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

great news whitvi. laughter is supposed to help too so get yourself a dose of comedy and relax on your holidays


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Whitvi* WOOP WOOP Enjoy your 2ww and how well timed is you holiday lol. Perfect, lots of chilling. I hope you have a wonderful time. I used to focus in my mind on the 2 embies sparkling away in my womb and imbedding. I did not get a BFP but it helped at the time. My consultant really was shocked that neither of my embies went all the way, as they were top grade. We think that because of my age some of my eggs run out of battery life and only get so far once ET is done. So this time he wants as many as possible to give us more chance, the good thing with Clomid its only 20€ a pack instead of over 300€ for the stimms and if only 2 follies this month at least we can try again next month without losing too much money. Lots of patience needed lol.

Have fun and am sending you loads of baby glue


----------



## Ronnie3007

Oh I am also having a session of Reiki on Friday, I will try anything


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck emyet and witvi. Lets hope we have 2 bfps next week. 

Enjoy your holiday witvi.

Good luck tomorrow for your scan ronnie...hope all is progressing well


Hello everyone else...don't have time to go back through the other pages at the minute so sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all


Please remind me where to find the chart for percentages of pregnancy tests by day?


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

I havn't been posting much but have been following and silently cheering you all on.  Gearing up to do a FET in August, not far away now!

Whitvi - Congratulations on being PUPO.  32% chance sounds really good.

Ronnie - I hope this cycle is the one.

Eymet - No cramping after ET is normal for me but some people get some.  I noticed you will take steroids, when did/will you start?  How much are you taking and for how long?  Is it for an immune problem?

I'm curious because I have elevated ANAs, and my Dr wants me to start now, ie. a month previous, taking 10mg of prednisolone daily.  I'm not keen on it because of the side-effects, and want to know if it's absolutely necessary.

Has anyone else had to take steroids?

 to everyone xx


----------



## Hepsilyn

Hi ladies,  I am new to this site and new to posting on threads.

I am 41 and ttc for well over 10 years. I had 3 miscarriages from natural conception in my twenties and early thirties.

I have completed my cycle and am currently in the 2ww period. I do my beta on 5 July.  I cheated and got a very pale positive on Saturday last.  I have tested every day since and got positive. Could I really be preggers?  I have read all over the Internet that until the beta confirms it may b a false positive.

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

Not been on a while so lots and lots to catch up on!

Kirsty.  Been thinking of you and if you're reading hope you're doing ok my lovely 

Hepsilyn.  Welcome and good luck.  Sounds promising!!

Adventurer. I took steroids on ivf 2 and 3, had no side effects at all on prednisolone.  Just need to make sure you come off them slowly and don't stop all at once! 

Lots of you seem to be pupo at the mo so keeping fingers crossed for each and every one of you and hoping to see lots of bfp on this thread soon !! 

We start again on July 11th! 

Have a good day everyone ! Xx


----------



## HinaP

Hello all! 

This a bit daunting as first time on a forum. Have just had our first appointment for IVF and also had the ovarian reserve done! We have been trying for 18 months. 

Would love to hear from people who are or have been in a similar situation. It has been quite difficult to talk to friends and family unless they have been through it themselves. It seems that everyone around me is having babies and don't get me wrong am really chuffed for them but is really heart breaking. 
Hina 
x


----------



## Eymet

Morning everyone!! 

Hi Adventurer, I started taking 5mg of Prednisolone, 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening = 20mg a day. I started my first 2 tablets on the evening after ET. 

After 3 complete days I will reduce to 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening = 10mg a day until my blood test, am not sure if I then have to keep taking if I get a BFP. 

I think it's meant to help the body accept the embryo?! 

I'm also doing a Clexane injection once in the evening, since ET. and the Cyclogest pessaries 400mg, 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening.

If anyone has any good knowledge about why and what all these things are meant for, would be good to know. They did explain it to me ages ago, but I really can't remember exactly what each one is for?

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## goldbunny

normally when an egg is released the corpus luteum (which is what's left of the follicle in the ovary I think) produces progesterone to support the womb lining but with ivf extra progesterone is prescribed I think because the eggs have been forcibly removed. that's the cyclogest. the clexane is a blood thinner to stop microscopic clots which could impact on the embryo development. don't know about the predni.


----------



## Eymet

Thanks for the info goldbunny!!


----------



## goldbunny

welcome and good luck.


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been a stranger. Have been hibernating a fair bit since my last BFN. Spent 10 days laying on a beach in Ibiza which helped soothe the pain a bit. Back to reality with a bump at the weekend though. I still can't believe it hasn't worked after 4 goes.  Never thought I'd be in this situation. Trying not to pin too many hopes on my frozen blastocyst. Had my consultation yesterday and will have it transferred via a natural cycle in a few months time. Maybe drug-free 'cycle' will help?!

Thanks for all the lovely messages of support and consolation. You have all been a tower of strength and encouragement to me. Real friends.

*Louise*... Good luck for starting on the 11th hun. I'm routing for you all the way.

*Eymet*.... Good luck with the 2WW and congrats on your successful ET. Prednisolone is a steroid that's used to stop the body rejecting the embryo. Maybe your NK cells are a little high? Some clinics just prescribe them as a matter of course though. I was told no sex in the 2WW !!!

*Hepsilyn*.... a line is a line! Congrats. A false positive usually only occurs when the trigger injection drug, ovitrelle, in still in the body. But considering you are a few days away from your beta test it should be out now. Takes about 10 -12 days.

*Adventurer*.... Good luck for your FET in August. I've taken steroids for high NK cells.. apparently they are really important to stop the body attacking the embryo. I take mine in the mornings as they can keep you awake at night. Takes a few days to stop feeling a little 'high' and light-headed. They made me feel really hungry so I had to watch what I ate. Apart from that, no horrible side effects. I think that's only in a high dosage that people suffer badly.

*BlinkButton*... congrats on being PUPO! 

*Whivi*.... congrats on PUPO too! You had some lovely quality blasts by the sounds of it so positive thoughts coming your way hun. The Zita West CD is good to listen to in the 2WW. Have a nice hol.

*Ronnie*..... Best of luck with your clomid cycle! How did your scan go today?

*Debs*... glad you had a nice holiday, sounds amazing.

*KMDT*.... Good luck with your cycle, hope your next scan is great news and EC is soon.

*Olivencharlie*...good luck for your transfer! I think it's today? Hope you got some blastocysts.

*Goldbunny*... whereabouts are you in your cycle now? Still DR ?

*Pippi*.... it's difficult not to let the whole TTC thing take over your life isn't it? I'm trying not to come on the site too often now that I'm not cycling. I feel as if I'm not doing anything worthwhile when I read others' updates otherwise! When I was cycling I was pretty much alone, now EVERYONE seems to be doing it. Typical!

*Krolland*... I hope your ET goes ahead... any news from Penny?

*Laksmi*... Many congrats to you.. first time lucky!! I'm very jealous. Best of luck with your pregnancy.

*Karhog*... what's a Doppler?

*Asp*... hello again, nice to see your name appear. Thanks for the kind words.

*Maybethistime*... good luck for the 2ww and rest as much as poss.....sightseeing sounded much too energetic! Congrats on being PUPO. What charts are you looking for exactly?

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kirsty* Good to see you back after your holiday xxx 

*AFM* Well it was not good news at the clinic. I had wondered what was wrong with my AF, it doesn't seem to have started properly. We found there is a large cyst one side, which due to my hormones not dropping has not dispersed which has stopped me having a proper AF. My lining was at 7.5 mm not sure if that is thick? It seems my AF will most probably arrive properly soon enabling me to restart the Clomid on day 2. I had a feeling it was not going to be good news today. Never mind. Patience 

Have a good day all <3


----------



## Louisej29

Kirsty.  Good to see you back honey and glad you enjoyed your holiday... Well as much as you were able.  

I was talking to one of the mums in my class yesterday who has twins and she was telling me she had them on her 7th ivf attempt! ! She was telling me all about ivf and how hard it was!! ( none of the parents know about me!) anyway she was saying she had them from a frozen embryo!  Was on the tip of my tongue to tell her I knew all about ivf! But didn't.....
Anyway. Just goes to show you never know and it can always happen.  So fingers crossed for that little frostie!!


Ronnie.  Sorry you didn't get the  news you were hoping for at the clinic. Will you need the cyst removed? 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Louise* Hi no normally when my hormones drop ready for my AF any cysts are dispersed but they said it looks like my hormones have not done the normal change this month, leaving the cyst intact. So now just have to wait for the gush lol Sorry TMI xx


----------



## Adventurer

Hepsilyn - Welcome. Are you still POAS?  If your beta is on Friday, and you POAS last Saturday, it is possible the faint positive was from the trigger injection HCG which may be still have been in your system.  I really hope it's not the case for you!

Louise - Not long to go before you start again, it comes around so quickly.  Thanks for sharing the inspirational story of one of the Mums.  Can I ask at what point your Dr put you on steriods for your cycles, for how long and how much did you take?  I'm concerned because I start a month before my cycle, and I know long term use can cause bone thinning, etc.  Not keen on osteoporosis.

Eymet - Thanks for the info.  I think goldbunny and Kirsty described it well.  I like your steroid regime much better than mine which starts one month before I cycle.. I might do that instead!  Good luck for the 2ww  

Kirsty - Welcome back, your holiday sounds lovely.  I know, it's so hard to think about it not working after 4 goes, I hope a drug-free FET does the trick for you.  You are not alone hon, I'm about to start my 9th for TTC#2, kinda depressed about it really, thinking what is the point.  But I have several in the freezer, and time is of the essence for me, not as much for you, you young thing!  Thanks for the info about the steroids.  Can I also ask when you started and stopped and how much you took?

Ronnie - Sorry to hear about the cyst, I'm glad you don't have to wait to get straight back into things.

AFM - Hi and  to everyone I missed.


----------



## Hepsilyn

Kirstylusushi and Adventurer,  thank you for you warm welcome. 

Kirstylusushi - Thanks also for your response.  I got a little confident last night and had sex, felt little cramps this morning and had spotting (brown) did not last the day and the pain went away.  Worried I had done some harm.  Is it safe to have sex during the 2ww?  Will an orgasm cause harm? DH and I would really love to know.

Adventurer -  I have been POAS everyday since Saturday and all tests have been positive.

Hepsi


----------



## BlinkButton

Adventurer - Quite a few of us on steriods then! I'm on pred too, started 25mg per day since EC. I wouldn't worry overly about osteoporosis - I think the effects on your bones would happen over a longer term period and you can take supplements, I'd get some advice from someone in a good health food store so you're not worrying too much. You're probably taking everything already if youre like most of us on here rattling round with our pills  

Hepsilyn - fingers x for you that your HPTs are picking up the real thing - hope the lines remain dark and clear for you. You could try a clear blue digital to see if you go up from 1-2 weeks preg to 2-3 etc, so you know the HCG is increasing. But you're nearly there for Beta, not long to go. 

Kirsty - well done for enjoying your holiday, its isn't the easiest thing to do after IVF, glad you had a proper break. Ibiza so lovely, v jealous! I'm a fan of Zita too in 2ww and it got me off to sleep last night but awake again at 3am with mind racing. Will be hanging at work later   !
.
Ronnie - Patience for most people normally means waiting quietly in line for the cashpoint but this level of patience you're having to employ is on another level - hope it resolves for you soon.

Olivencharlie, - hope ET went well?

Whitvi, Maybe - thinking of my fellow 2w waiters  

Eymet - I'm on same drugs as you, I'm hoping they help me get and keep a BFP! 

Well now I've sat here for nearly an hour I may as well get up and go to work, and try sleeping tonight for a change!
xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi adventurer.  I'm not sure why they would be putting you on a month before starting and I would definitely query that.  On my last 2 cycles I have started just before EC and stopped them when I had the mc/ got the bfn. So really only on them for a short while.  They would have kept me in them for the 12 weeks had I not mc.  I don't think you need to start them quite so early.  I have complete and utter faith in my consultant that he knows what he's on about ... I'm paying enough money!!... And he was quite clear you don't need to start until just before EC
I was on 5 tablets a day as well.  

I'd speak to them again !  Xx

This time round I'm having the intralipids infusion as the steroids didn't seem to work cycle 3 !!


----------



## Eymet

Morning ladies!! 

Kirsty, thanks very much for explanation of prednisolone. I think it must be a matter of course with my clinic as they didn't say it was for any particular reason. 

Ronnie, sorry about the cyst, hope it clears up well for you to start again soon. 

Welcome Hepsilin, hope your pregnancy tests are still going strong and it's not the left overs of the ovitrelle. I was told not to test before 12 days as Ovitrelle will still be in system, but you must be over that point by now! Good luck!! 

Olivencharlie, how did your ET go? 

Blinkbutton, good to know you're on the same drugs as me, how's it going? Any side effects? So far my 2ww is going ok, no particular side effects, when is your beta? 

Think Whitvi must be on hols already! 

Have a good day everyone! xx


----------



## Olivencharlie

Well my ET went well although I found it very painful, not like last time but then I struggle with smears!

I had 2 blasts transferred, 1 x grade A and 1 x grade C.  I had one other blast but its not been frozen as not good enough quality.  So now the wait begins...

Sorry it's just a quick post today, hope everyone is doing well.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

well done olivencharlie - watch some comedy to help the embies snuggle in!


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

Hepsilyn - Welcome!!!

Eymet  - Good luck with 2WW!

Kirsty - Sounds like you had a good holiday and good luck with natural cycle. Maybe without drug is the lucky one for you!

Olivencharlie - Well done and good luck on 2 WW!!

whitvi - I am law of attraction/positive think believer. I always focusing on positive things when I have goal to achieve and do lots of affirmation also imagine how happy I feel, how I react of good news etc...As you said I picture myself holding a baby and touching my tummy as I am pregnant, imagine my DH holding baby and baby is laghing at laud when he makes funny face etc... Those are all good things I believe. My DH is keep singing to follicles and never know that would help to grow more!! Good luck with 2 WW and keep positive and imagine happy moment!

AFM - I went to scan today and 2 follicles are growing nicely and lining is good. I am going back on Firday and more likely EC on Monday. I hoped other 3 are catching up but looks like we need to focus on those 2 growing follicles. DH is keep singing to follicles and I am doing affirmation every day!

Hi to everyone else! Hope all doing well!

KMDT x


----------



## Louisej29

Kmdt.  Good luck for final scan tomorrow, not long to go now!!

How is the 2ww going everyone?  Hoping to see lots of happy news soon

Hepsilyn. Agree with Mary Mary.  Absolutely not during 2ww or in first few weeks after! Think I'd be paranoid and terrified of having a mc again I probably wouldn't for the first 3 months! 

Big hugs to Kirsty

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Lakshmi22

Hello all.  Sorry I have not written in a while I have been off traveling for work these past weeks. Pushing a little too hard I think!  But I wanted to say good luck to all who are PUPO. . 

Wanted to comment on the prednisone issue. I had several large cysts that formed after my second round of clomid.  Then I had to go on 8 weeks of zoladex to down regulate and try to get rid of the cysts (can anyone say HOTFLASH!).  As soon as I started stimming I started prednisone (10mg per day taken in the morning to prevent insomnia a common side effect).  I slimmed for 13 days as I had down regulated for a longer time.  My clinic said there was a good chance I would be on prednisone through my whole pregnancy. My doc explained that I take it mainly to ensure that the cysts don't come back with all the pregnancy hormones swirling about  But I think it was also to help prevent the body from attacking the embryo as someone else referred to.  In any case my clinic is always saying how important the prednisone is to take and that i should never ever miss A dose (and they are pretty relaxed about most things). Hope that helps

As for sex during the 2ww........ My clinic was adamant that sex and orgasm is totally fine (not the first 2 days after EC and ET). But otherwise they said go for it.  I even called back to make sure after reading on this site that most clinics don't recommend it and they kept saying it was totally fine .  I for one was very frisky on those meds so I did indulge several times toward the end of my 2 ww.    And so far I am a BFP. 

I watched a lot of stand up comedy and laughed a lot during my 2ww. So maybe that was good advice. Maybe we can giggle them into place with a good belly laugh  

One thing I am struggling with is how I feel about my DP. I am really angry with him a lot of the time.  He is probably going to lose his job very soon and he is not looking around for another one. I am wondering how much of this is hormones and how much is justified!  Feeling a bit scared about the future. 

Hugs to all


----------



## hoolia

Hi Hina, 

I too am 42 and about to undertake IVF--at the egg retrieval stage. I can completely understand how hard it is to talk to people about it. Since most people don't know what it entails it's hard for them to understand the fears and struggles you face. As well as how daunting (good word for it by the way!) it is mentally and physically.

Particularly when you are in your 40's as I feel what must be their unspoken judgement (Which is probably my own conscience talking!) that I should've started this sooner etc. However, if this helps at all, I try to realize that it "is what it is" and that  I am privileged to have this option available to me and keep focused on my larger goals. It helps to lift me out of all the fears and exasperations and sometimes the loneliness you can feel undertaking this process! I hope this helps in some way!


----------



## Sushi Lover

My clinic also say no sex or orgasms in the 2WW because the sensations cause the uterus to contract and may impede implantation.  To be honest though, I think that makes sense for the first days after ET, but after that it should be fine.

There was a survey on here to see the difference between BFNs and BFPs with those that had sex and those that didn't, there was no real standout conclusion to be made from the results.  It was pretty much equal on both sides.

I'm always cautious in the first week to be on the safe side

K xx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi all,
I haven't been active the last few mths on the forum but keeping an eye on you all  
Good to see familiar names going for another cycle, best of luck !
Good luck to all PUPO , treasure the 2ww ! and hope anyone else going through a cycle is having a smooth one. 

I'm writing because I'm just a bit down today. yes ok I'm looking for attention 
The age card has been thrown at me once again, I love that the clinics will ignore your age for the most part but when it comes to the embryo stage they will say 'well women your age'.. oh god if I could turn back time to quote Cher.
we have done practically every test known to man and apart from raised NK cells there hasn't been any obvious reason for me not getting pregnant. I have been complimented on various cycles about the large amt of embryos we've had, how nice my womb is blah blah,  nothing apart from the age card at the very end. 
Anyhow, this cycle we decided to goto a clinic which does PGD screening, purely to see if any of the embryos that do fertilise are in any quality. If not, then we at least can say we tried and move onto either Donor egg IVF or Adoption.
but it wasn't as straightforward as that. we had 6 embryos, and today is day 3. I got a call to say only 2 are of 7 cell and 2 are 3cell. 
they would only do the test on 6-8 celled embryos and thought the test wasn't worth doing on only 2.
they have suggested that we freeze the 7 celled embryos and do another cycle to collect more embryos. 
of course I was devastated. DH, sensible as ever , explained that if we hadn't gone for genetic screening we would right now be none the wiser and done through anohther transfer and possibly another failure and that the reason we have gone for the screening is to reduce that.
I know all of this and we should have been more prepared for this result. 

But it doesn't stop me feeling sorry for myself, going through the feelings of failure etc..
my husband is much younger than me which doesn't help. wish he had grey hair at least!
So girls I am here to get some upbeat age defying vibes from you. 
All I want to do is down a bottle of wine, but have to drive later.

sorry that this is all about me, will be better tomorrow.
Lindy x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hello *Lindy*,

Sorry to hear you are feeling down. I know how you feel and am in a similar situation to you. Our 4th try hasn't been successful and I also have raised NK cells, but no other obvious reason for not conceiving. It's tough when you have unexplained fertility, apart from your age. The clinics really are a bugger for skating over the age issue during consultation before the treatment, taking your money, giving you encouraging words through stimulation, EC and ET... telling you all looks fantastic. Then it doesn't work and they play the 'age card'. Not fair is it? Have you tried intralipids and steroids for your NK cells?

May I ask how old you are? Also, have you had a laparoscopy and/or hysteroscopy? My clinic have said I don't need one because ultrasounds look fine. But I saw a gynaecologist on Monday, separate from the fertility clinic, and she said as a matter of course after 2 or 3 failures it's typical to do one or both procedures and quite often sorts the problem out, even if no problem was apparent!

Regarding the PGD screening, unfortunately I've been told that once you are over 40 a high percentage of embryos will have chromosomal abnormalities that don't show up under a microscope or embryo analysis. And this is often the reason why people like us are not falling pregnant. With PGD you just prove what we already know really. But some people need a definite NO, so they can then move onto DE with a clear head. I can totally see why you want to know once and for all about your embryo quality. It's a bitter pill to swallow though hun. Either you persevere with another cycle to get more eggs to screen or you tell yourself that it will only underline what you already know, that it will make you even more miserable knowing and move onto donor eggs...which hugely increases your chances! I know it's not what you want to hear and I wish I had the miracle answer. Obviously some people would just rather know so they can properly 'move on' and stop thinking 'what if'. I've put myself on the donor list now as I've been told the percentages of ladies over 40 succeeding on their 5th or 6th try is slim. If it's going to work it usually does by the 3rd or 4th go apparently  Obviously there are exceptions to this statistic. In one way it would be easier to get just 1 or 2 poor quality eggs and then it's easier to move on! We just couldn't afford to keep spending more and more money on failed cycles, so instead of spending money on PGD screening we've put it towards a DE cycle to increase our chances. I know it wouldn't be everyone's choice, but I feel for you to go through yet another stimulation process and perhaps still not have enough eggs to screen? That would hurt so much.

I've read back what I've just written and it's not very upbeat is it?! Sorry Lindy. Just to say I'm on your side and feel for you. I know exactly how you feel first-hand. I hope you find the answers you are looking for soon. Regarding your current cycle.... do you not want to transfer the two 7 cell embryos? It's better than not transferring anything at all isn't it?

Have you tried taking DHEA? I got 20 eggs that cycle that I first started taking it... loads to screen! You could try that?

Save that bottle of wine for the weekend! Big hugs and I hope my ramblings have helped in some way

Don't worry about the 'me' post.... we all have our moments. 

xxx


----------



## rsm

Hi HinaP

I'm 42 and 43 next month and will be starting my third round of IVF tomorrow with OE.  It is all a bit daunting but with the support from the lovely ladies on this site I have felt much better knowing there are girls out there knowing exactly how I feel and what I'm going through.

You are definitely in the right place so welcome aboard and keep us posted with how you are getting on.


----------



## Adventurer

Hepsilyn - Are you still POAS, how is it going?  I had sex near the end of a 2ww which resulted in DS, so I'd say not to worry too much about it.  Although maybe hold off from now on, if you can, for your own peace of mind!

Whitvi, Blinkbutton - Sticky vibes   

Louise - I hope the Intralipids work for you this time.

Eymet - My clinic does often do a low dose of Prednisolone, 5mg/day, as a matter of course, although they've upped it for me to 10mg because of supposed ANAs.  But I won't take it now - see below.

OlivernCharlie - I hope your two blasts are getting cosy.

goldbunny - Comedy sounds like a great antidote to the stress of the 2ww and the whole IVF process really, I think I'll aim to get more of it when I cycle.

KMDT - Good luck with EC, keep up the singing and the affirmations, what a beautiful way to start new life 

Lakshmi - I hope everything is still going really well for you in your pregnancy, it's motivating to read success stories!  I hope your DP shows some enthusiasm for looking for work soon.  It is very understandable that you are worried about the future of you and your soon to be family. Fingers crossed that something good happens and that he will see that soon too.

Kirsty - I read somewhere that Progesterone stops the uterus from contracting so maybe it counteracts orgasms impeding implantation.

Lindy - I'm so sorry for that your embryos aren't PDGable.  I am the same, lots of eggs/embryos, great uterus, but it isn't happening, and my clinic doesn't do PGD - if I could've I think I would've, although DH is a bit skeptical about the accuracy.  Unfortunately, in my case, I think it is age, but before that realisation I naively thought, that since I produce so many eggs, I would surely get a baby out of it.  After a total of 28 put back and 2 miscarriages to show for it, I'm not very hopeful.  I started this process when I was newly 43 and now I'm 44.5 and I'm starting to feel I'm too old to have another.  My days of stimming are over, mainly because I'm totally over it, but I've got 16 frozen and will do my first FET in August.  If none of my frosties work I probably won't do DE but I might've if I was a few years younger.  If I'd known this was going to happen I would've tried DE sooner, it is such a tricky decision, but none of us have a crystal ball.  I'm very lucky to be blessed with a son from IVF in 2007/8.  Sorry I can't be more upbeat, hopefully you won't feel so alone though   Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - I'm not in the best frame of mind at the moment.  I've been feeling like I'm going to break down all day.  Taking DS to Playcentre was a real mission, I had to leave early.  I feel like no-one understands what I'm going through, that I'm alone in this.  I'm really not feeling good about going back to Chennai in August, it's hard enough doing it at home, but over there, I"m stuck in a room with DS and a TV, we try and get out as much as possible, but it's impossible not to get stir crazy, plus the cultural difference is sometimes overwhelming and isolating.

To top it all off, I went to my GP here (in NZ), to ask for some Prednisolone, I showed him my tests from Chennai, he couldn't understand their way of measuring ANAs, so I had it redone here, and guess what, it's normal!  Not elevated.  He says they shouldn't change much over time, so I'm wondering what happened, did the lab over there get it wrong, or have they dropped.  Does anyone else have experience with this?

Sorry for the mammoth post!


----------



## BlinkButton

Morning ladies

Goldbunny - you ok? Just been reading your diary from a few months ago. Can so relate to your emotional state and feeling in an eternal holding pen    . I tried finding some comedy the other night and then neither of us laughed the entire time and switched it off early went to bed - not sure if that was us or the comedy! Watched TV instead the other night and it was a pregnant doctor due to give birth to her second comparing human and ape babies and going for her 20 week scan, or on the other channel 24hrs in A&E which somehow always gets back to the theme of family and children and mums etc. COuldnt win! No wonder I just google all the time instead!

Hey there adventurer down in NZ. I really feel for you talking about going back to Chennai - that sounds very isolating for you. 16 frosties is a bumper store, I hope you find the right one in there! Is there anyone else other than a GP you can get advice from in NZ?

Kirsty I keep rereading your post - you're a very mature and wise owl if you don't me saying. Although this 4th cycle isnt finished I have a feeling I might be having to weigh up all these things in a week or two - I'll be looking to you for advice. 

Lindy - I've just twigged about the whole genetic screening deal since I started worrying about another MC. I didnt think you'd go to a clinic that does it and then be told not to bother. What an experience. I read your post on the tube on my phone coming home last night and I felt very sad for you! My friend went through this with a DH who is 10 yrs younger and she felt vulnerable too and like a failure. That was 8 yrs ago now and they've moved on via adoption - not for everyone but it completed their family - they already had a DD. I hope you found a really lovely bottle of wine to enjoy for now. 

Lakshmi - your DH is probably in a shock, denial, head in sand and slightly freaked out stage. I'm sure he'll adjust, with time and a couple of nudges.

Hope everyone else ok and gearing up for another sunny weekend  

xx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi there,
thanks for your kind replies, and it's ok you don't have to try and get upbeat and positive replies back all the time  realistic and honest replies are much better !
We decided to freeze the 2x7 celled embryos and go with another cycle to gather up a few more for the test. we made the right decision, I think what shocked us was that we thought we went through every possible scenario but weren't aware of this one.

*Kirsty*, I'm 42 and yes I have had laps and hysteroscopies etc.. no stone unturned I'm afraid. and yes we do need a definite no to move on, will be interested to hear your experience with DE cycle and where you are doing the cycle. I have been taking DHEA but not sure it improves choromosomal quality, I never really had a problem with amounts of eggs gathered.

*Marymary*, for us the answer would really help us as we are almost looking for a 'no, your embryos aren't good enough' answer so we can move on. we have always promised each other that in yrs to come we can look back and know that we have done all we could to have our own children.

*Adventurer*, great that you have frozen in stock !!! must be hard being so far away from home during the cycles . 
you must remind yourself that you are doing all that you possibly can to bring a little brother/sister into this world for your DS and no-on can ask anymore of you.. and more importantly, you can't ask anymore of yourself. be proud of yourself for what you're doing for your family.

some words in there I probably need to repeat to myself 

Am better today and thanks for letting me moan yesterday,
Have a good friday ladies and a lovely weekend,
Lindy xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Marymary*.... I agree about the decision to move onto DE being the most difficult. In the end I had to say to myself "is the fear of having no child at all, greater than the fear of using donor eggs?" ... the answer was yes, so it's an easy decision to make really.

*Adventurer*....Oh right, that's interesting, I didn't know that. Sorry to hear you are feeling low. Your description of being stuck in a room in Chennai sounds pretty grim I have to say. Poor you. Can you get your frozen embryos transferred to a clinic in NZ? Well that's a bonus knowing your ANAs are normal!! Sounds like something went amiss with the testing abroad doesn't it? At least it means you don't have to take the steroids now.

*BlinkButton*... haha, do you think so? I don't mind you saying. Glad you left the word 'old' out though... 'wise' is fine  Try and stay positive for your cycle.. I know it's tough. I'm here for any advice! When is your OTD?

*Lindy*.... Right, sounds as if you've had everything test and procedure going then. Can totally understand you need a definite NO to move on, makes perfect sense. You are right, DHEA won't improve chromosomally quality, nothing will unfortunately. But because you only had a few to screen this time I thought it had been the same in previous cycles. Sorry, crossed wires there. If you haven't had a problem with egg quantity in the past then there is nothing to suggest you won't get more eggs next time around. Maybe this was just a rogue cycle? I'm glad you've made the right decision with the freezing and I hope you get back to 'usual' cycles next time and get tons of eggs to screen. When will you go again? My DE waiting list is 6 months, so we won't get matched until the end of the year. Then hopefully cycle in Jan 2014. I still have my frozen embryo to transfer in Sept or Oct. So luckily I won't feel like I'm doing nothing for the next 6mths. I wish you well Lindy... keep us in touch with your next cycle and the screening. I pray you get some positive answers you are looking for.

Hello to everyone else... *Whitvi, Laksmi, Goldbunny, KMDT, Karhog, Hepsilyn, the lovely Louise, Eymet, OlivenCharlie, Ronnie*

... we really need a BFP on this thread soon to boost morale girlies.. who's going to be the lucky lady or ladies?! 

Nice weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Babydustneeded

Hi Hina

Don't be daunted, people talk about IVF as being a grueling process but I really haven't found that at all, go for it you'll be fine and there's loads of support here if you have questions.

Rsm - very interested to see you're starting DHEA, is this something your consultant recommended? I've been thinking about it too. You can only buy it online I see.


----------



## rsm

Hi Babydustneeded

After my last failed IVF I asked my consultant about DHEA and he said I could take it. He said 25mg three times a day. 

I had to have a gap between the last IVF and this one anyway because of financial and time constraint reasons so it was perfect timing to start the DHEA as they say you should take it for 3 months before it has any effect.

I've been taking it for just over 3 months and I'm going in this afternoon for my baseline scan - will be interesting to see if my AFC has gone up.... will let you know.


----------



## Babydustneeded

Hi Rsm

Be very intersted to hear, do let me know - best of luck!


----------



## HinaP

Hi all

Thanks a bunch for words of support and comfort, helps to know that there are people around me in the same boat and understand how I am feeling.  There is a whole bunch of emotions that I am going through  at the moment, feel for my DH! 

Just had my ovarian reserve test done and waiting for the results before the I have 'dummy embryo transfer'. So lets  see what happens after that.......

If anyone knows of any support group where you can just meet for a chat around the London/Hertfordshire area please let me know.  

X


----------



## Hepsilyn

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for all your responses and advice.  Its sooo good to have someone to share with.  DH and I do not want to jinx anything by speaking to others whom we would have to explain too much to so early in the process.  I am soo glad i have you ladies.

So, today is my first beta test 14dp2dt.  Even though i have been POAS and getting consistent positives, i am still very anxious.  I have read about chemical pregnancies and low beta numbers and these have only increased the anxiety.

I continue to wish success for each of us who are TTC.  Baby dust and sticky glue to all!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I am 42yrs old and having my first ivf. I am really scared and there are so many emotions i am going through at the moment that my DH is walking on egg shells. 

We have been trying for 2 years naturally, had one miscarriage and one ectopic.

I am on day 7 of DR, injecting myself, I have already got bruises. 

I would appreciate the support as i do not know what to expect.


----------



## goldbunny

dreamcometrue good luck! make sure you drink plenty of water because the down regging can give you massive headaches if you don't. 
you shouldn't be bruising really so make sure you are injecting carefully - get a cotton wool pad ready, if you are doing a leg sit or lie so that your leg is in a relaxed position, pinch up (gently but firmly) your thigh skin between your forefinger and thumb of the non-injecting hand and then push the needle into the pinched up place with the other hand (straight down at 90deg to the skin don't angle it), then let go of the pinch. then slowly press the syringe down ( I sing almost an entire verse of 'Jerusalem' when I inject so that shows you how slowly I go!). Leave the needle in for a few seconds (about ten?) afterwards still holding the plunger down. Then slowly slide the needle out and hold the cotton pad firmly on the site for a few seconds (about 30?), then give it a bit of a rub and move your leg around to get the blood flowing.. Make sure the next day or so you don't go in at the same site. If you try to put the needle in and it won't go in immediately it's not the end of the world to take it out and try again somewhere else I did that a few times on my first cycle. You can also try putting cold water or ice on the area before hand some people find that helps.


----------



## Hepsilyn

Good morning ladies.  It's a BFP! Beta 296.07. ER says that's a good number.  DH and I are soo happy.  I am scheduled for an US in 2 weeks.  I wondered though if its too soon for an US and what the would see this early.

Thanks for listening to me ladies.  

I hope everyone will get a BFP when their time come!  Baby dust to all!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats hesplin, yea 2 weeks seems a bit early. ... Thought it was usually after 3 -4 weeks but guess you'll see the sac, suppose the more scans the better...more reassurance.


----------



## goldbunny

wow congrats hepsilyn


----------



## Eymet

Congratulations Hepsilin, that's fantastic news!!


----------



## LINDY15

Congratulations Hepsylin  !!!
Great to have some lovely news on this board 
Hope you have a smooth pregnancy !!!
Lindy x


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo! Congratulations Hepsilyn! Fantastic news!
Loads and loads of luck to the PUPO ladies- everything crossed for you x
Hi to everyone else, hope you ate all having a great sunny weekend.
Sorry if I've missed any other news...just back from a break away and a lot to catch up on!


----------



## deblovescats

Hi girls
Congrats hepsilyn - good to have a BFP on the thread! 
Glad you're back with us Kirsty - good on you, girl!
Adventurer - poor you, having to be so far from all your loved ones and home, and in a strange country .... I think that's what scares me about having tx abroad, as well as the anonymity issue, but I do consider it sometimes. 
Have had a good day - went to the beach with mother and sister - beautiful, hot weather, took a book and relaxed, had an icecream, paddled, the only downside is all the families and kids, that you can't help but watch! Also, the same with TV - fed up with seeing pregnant ladies - my job doesn't help either!!! Colleague and I were doing developmental reviews on toddlers the other day, and of course, one mum walked in complete with toddler and big bump! Then have to plaster on the fake smile ... can't wait for it to be us all on here! We so deserve it! 
I've had a few down days, finding it hard to wait for the phone call about a donor - it can't come quick enough. I feel like I'm in limbo at the moment, think I need to plan some more pleasurable activites in the meantime, but can't motivate myself to do so!
Going to watch Wimbledon tomorrow though!
If Andy can win, maybe we all can win our own little matches!!!
Deb


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Goldenbunny

Thank you for your kind advise but i am injection in my stomach i will take up on your advise. Yes i am getting a lot of headaches. As i work in  a hospital i fine it difficult to keep hydrated but will try. I also have a funny take in my mouth since the DR injections it that normal. 

I hope that  you are enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## BlinkButton

Congratulations Hepsilyn!   Brilliant! I hope this will be a weekend to remember forever for you, for being the start of something fantastic!

I know I'm very naughty but I POAS at 4am this morning and got a second faint line on first response - it's 7dp5dt for me (OTD is Thursday - I know!). I tested on day 4 and got BFN but with a clear blue digi so maybe if trigger was still there the clear blue might have missed it as I know they are not as sensitive (was waiting for the FR in the post). Last time had early MC so am wary, but I have to admit I am going to enjoy it even if only today while I can. I'll test again over next few days. I couldn't face going in to work not knowing what was going on and whether I needed to worry about AF arriving. I'll still be taking a few supplies in case. So weird having learned the hard way before that things can be pulled from under you so quickly. Anyway, I thought I would share the news - I wont be telling anyone else for a while! My clinic don't do Betas so may get one privately.

Glad to hear people making the best of the weather - Deb, your day at the beach sounded lovely, I know what you mean though about watching all the kids. Our neighbourhood park is the same. About to cook lunch and then watch Wimbledon too, great to have some good weather and action to divert the attention.

Keep soaking up the vitamin D everyone.


----------



## Karhog

Cautious YIPPEE Blinkbutton! Great news! Keep us posted x


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Hepsilyn - Congratulations!!! What a wonderful news!

I went to 4th scan on Friday. 2 follicles are growing nicely (I think 19mm and 16mm ish) and lining is good (9mm). When I saw nurse after scan she was so happy to see my follicles grows nicely this time since she knows I have abandoned 2nd cycle. She said I am going to have EC on Tue 9th of July. Hopefully I can get 2 eggs and fertilised both of them then ET on Thu or Friday. Can't believe we are here again!! Still running 4,5 times a week and doing good diet. I feel really positive and busy doing affirmation. 

Hope everyone enjoy sunny weather and looks like summer is finally arrived in London. Have a lovely sunday all!

KMDT x


----------



## Karhog

Sounds great KMDT, good luck for Tues!


----------



## krolland70

Hi ladies, not posted for a while as not much to say since double donor ET was cancelled in June.

Congratulations Hepsilyn, so good to hear something positive!

Blinkbutton-Yay!! looking good, keep us posted for Thursday official test. You must definately enjoy it, its hard whne you have suffered miscarriages before to actually remember this is meant to be a happy thing.

KMDT70-Megga follicles & Awesome lining!!!! this is sounding great, good luck for next week.

Hi to Pippi_elk, Goldbunny,Eymet, Kirsty,Lindy15,Karhog & Deblovecats and to anyone I may have missed, I hope you are all well, feeling positive and enojoying sunshine and Wimbedon.

AFM-await AF to start seeing how my cycle is after the cancelled cycle with Serum in June, not sure if we will start Cyclacur earlier than before and see what happens to my lining or track a natural cycle, not sure what happened in June, think Cyclacur supressed everything or messed up my system, maybe early ovulation but I don't think so.

Any advice on what to do about thin lining, I am stuffing myself with Pineapple, Brazil nuts, Carrot juice, lots of colouful raw veg, no booze, no caffeine, 6 Zita West megga vitamins a day and raspberry leaf pills. 

My clininc is closed in Athens for August so want to cycle in Sept, seems so far away...............................................

That's all for now, might be naught and havean ice cream  

Have a lovely afternoon.

K 
x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck krd for ec on Tuesday, hope they find another egg or two hidden in there..

Congrats blink button, hope otd brings continued good news.  

No advice krolland for thin lining, just don't eat too much Brazil nuts...they contain something that is toxic if you eat more than a few a day (someone here prob knows what they contain that we should avoid)

Loving the sunny weather and the tennis.
Does anyone here who took levothyroxine to lower your TSH find it delays ovulation? I always ovulated on cd 13/14 and last month it was cd15 and this month its cd16. Either than or the ivf has changed things but its been over 3 months since the ivf and 2 months since i started the thyroid medication.


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hi everyone.  

Just wanted to ask if anyone has had any pink spotting in the 2ww.  I'm trying to stay positive but..  

I had it Sat and Sun so 4dp5dt and 5dp5dt, I've woken up this morning and its still there but much lighter.  I'm so tempted to test but I thinks it's too early??

I'm worried that going back to work didn't help, I'm a florist so on my feet all day, I worked Fri and Sat.  We are now on our hols in Wales so I don't plan on doing anything except rest!  It's so hard not to worry, this 2ww is killing me...

Not much mobile coverage here so wanted to post while I could!  I've been reading everyone's news, and are thinking of you all.  Have a good week...  Xxx


----------



## Jacobsmum

Hi 

please excuse me crashing your thread, but I just wanted to offer reassurance to Olivencharlie - pink spotting between 9 and 11 days post ec is pretty much exactly when you want implantation to be happening - so I think it is a very good sign! Fingers crossed   

My advice on testing is to hold off as long as possible - if you read the small print on the early responding tests you will see that they work this early for a minority of women, so if you want an accurate result it's much better to wait. Hard though, I know. 

In terms of 'doing nothing' - no strenuous exercise, but gentle walking is fine - the kind of pottering you normally do on holiday is good, your body needs to be keeping the circulation going (and increasing! a whole new blood supply is being created for your baby  ). Bed rest has been shown to be couter-productive - either too much or too little exercise is not great. Don't stress about work last week - the distraction may have been useful, and being on your feet all day won't stop it working. Just don't run any marathons during the 2ww  . Everything crossed for you!

And all best wishes to everyone else on here, especially those currently going through the mill of treatment.   I hope you all get your miracles.

Jacob's mum xx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

Karhog, krolland70, Pippi and Olivencharlie - Thank you!!! Hopefully I can collect at least 2 eggs!!

Olivencharlie - I think having spotting is good sign. Good luck!

I had last injection last night. My nipple is very sensitive which same as last time maybe because those stium? I have softball game to play tomorrow but thinking of pass since right after egg collection what do you think? I am taking off tomorrow and coming back to work next day and thinking of taking Thu or Fri whenever ET is happening. Grrr starting to feel a bit nerves about tomorrow....

Hope you all enjoy some sunshine!

KMDT x


----------



## Eymet

Hi everyone

Olivencharlie, a little spotting sounds like it could be implantation and around the right time, so fingers crossed!! 

KMDT, well done on the great follicles and good luck with EC tomorrow. Not sure if you'll feel like playing a softball game after EC, but depends if you're having a sedative or not?? I had a mild sedative, not general and felt fine after but a little weary, definitely wouldn't have managed any sport. Hope it goes really well for you. 

I'm still on the dreaded 2ww, no pregnancy twinges at all, just very mild period tingles, so am feeling that it probably hasn't worked this time, Friday is OTD, so will keep you posted...

Hope everyone is enjoying this wonderful weather, tennis was so good yesterday!!  xx


----------



## HinaP

Hello dreamcometrue.

Good luck, I am still in early stages so have that to come yet. 

I know the emotions that you are going through! We have been trying for two year as well. Where are you having it done? 

I am still trying to take in all the info and different terms, medicines etc........just keep going around un my head!

Keep positive! and keep chatting !  

H 
x


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

What a drag Monday was after such a lovely weekend!

Olivencharlie - agree with everyone else - sounds really good to me, thousands of women hoping and waiting to see that distinctive pink spotting at that stage so you're blessed. Any sign is stressful as is the lack of any  . Get out there and take a few walks in Wales  the fresh air and views will do you wonders.

Hang on in there Eymet - no symptoms isnt a problem (according to my copious google research - I have no signs whatsoever, nada!)

KMDT - I admire your spirit but the idea of your softball match worries me and I think you should rest! Your ovaries will be like ripe oranges having had a big squeeze and poke to get out the pips, I would let them rest and not run them around the field. Good luck with EC  

I agree with what Jacobsmum says - gentle exercise is a really good thing and too much rest isnt going to help the blood circulate.

Thanks Pippi - sorry I dont know anything about the thyroid meds. At least the changes in ovulation are predictable pattern rather than all over the place so something must be causing it to happen. 

Krolland - enjoying this more than last time for some reason, may be deluding myself and might be in for a shock but I'm really trying to believe in this and picture it all going well, for once! Are you packing in the iron and the protien? I think ice cream sounds perfect   September will come quickly, you'll have all that extra vitamin D from this lovely sunshine. (my consultant reckons couples should spend a few weeks in the sun before a cycle).

Thanks Karhog! Tested again and line darker, so looking on the right track but wish my clinic did betas, will try and talk them into it.

Hi to everyone else, hope all doing ok.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I have not been too good as i have been getting massive headaches and i am constantly tired. 

Hinap: I am trying to keep hydrated but i can not drink as much as i would like to. I am having my ivf in staffordshire. Where are you having yours done.


Golden bunny: thank you for your advise and yes it as worked i am no longer bruising as much as i was.

I hope you ladies are enjoying the weather


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone

BkinkButton & Eymet - I hear you I feel fine but decided to take it easy today so thank you!

Just came back from hospital. We had 2 follicles but turn that to be one with no yolk and one was rather small so Dr sent my egg to lab to check. Anxiously waiting for 40 min while having lunch. DH was pretty upset about news which made me feel clam somehow. Dr came back to told us one egg was mature so go ahead inject my DH's frozen swimmer. Only one egg but still that's all we need to get pregnant. What a relief!! So now we are waiting for a good news from lab tomorrow! 

One thing amaze me this time is that no pain at all after EC instead I had a numb pain in deep inside tummy last time so surprise deferent after result depends on Dr or my body. Also few things are different from last time and I am taking everything as good sign. No harm to be positive am I right? 

Hope you all well!

KMDT x


----------



## Karhog

KMDT- What a rollercoaster day! Great news that you have one getting jiggy and I will have everything crossed for good result tomorrow!
Lots of


----------



## Eymet

Hello to everyone! 

KMDT, glad you're taking it easy after EC and good it went well with no pains. I had no pains either, just a bit weary and good to relax your body. 
I had 2 follicles as well but only one egg fertilised, it only takes one!!  

Just bought a HPT on way home ( a two pack) so may do one tomorrow morning....am so convinced AF is coming as just feels that way. 
Sorry if TMI, but has anyone noticed a different smelling wee when BFP or BFN? 

Going to relax in the sunshine a bit.... xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good there was one mature egg kmdt, I was a bit sore after ec but it eased up after an hour or two would n't have felt up for softball that evening. 

Good luck emyet, I know I thought my pee smelt a bit strange but I had a chemical pregnancy....
But I put it down to overanalysing and spending too much time symptom spotting...but maybe it is a valid symptom.
Let us know how the hpt went if you can't last without testing.

Fingers crossed olivecharlie and blink button


----------



## Maybethistime

Sorry for the lack of personals. I have just got a BFP so now the other worry begins. Last time I found out that I was having a misc purely by accident as I had a couple of blood tests two days apart. Does anyone know if there any way I can tell without having blood tests if my hcg levels are rising in the normal way?

E

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309146.0#ixzz2YaNPzj2Y


----------



## Louisej29

Maybe this time.  Congrats on your bfp.  Excellent news ! As far as I know you will need a blood test to check levels!  

Eymet are you testing today. Good luck if so 

Kmdt.  It just takes one ! positive thinking all the way! 

Hope everyone else doing ok, lots of love xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

I just received call from hospital, unfortunately my egg didn't survive ICSI process.    That's it for me....I cannot afford to go on next cycle unless win the lottery. I might save money and try one more time later on this year.

Good luck to everybody and will keep reading this forum.

Thank you for your support!

KMDT x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi Everyone I was just about to start dr on friday for my secound icsi but may have to cancel as short of funds. Just read KMDT70 post and I am gutted for you x, take care of yourself.


----------



## HinaP

Hi 

I am having it done at a clinch in London, who I have just had a go at,  as they have just left me limbo not knowing what the next steps are! 

I don't know if is just me but all I seem to be seeing is pregnant women around me! Am sure it is no more than normal! 

H x


----------



## rsm

It's not just you HinaP I'm seeing loads more pregnant woman around me than normal - on the tube, in the street - seems to be everywhere I look !!


----------



## Karhog

KMDT so sorry


----------



## LINDY15

Am swearing here at the laptop for you KMDT. 
So sorry to hear that, upset for you.
Keep on hoping.
Lindy xxx


----------



## Eymet

So sorry to hear that KMDT!!! This journey can be so hard!  

I've been having AF mild pains for a couple of days and a brownish type spotting since yesterday but still hasn't developed into a proper AF?! Guessing that is probably to do with the medications. 
I'm quite sure it is AF approaching and wondering if I should now stop the medications. I did a HPT this morning and it was completely blank. OTD is meant to be Friday..

Does anyone know when and if AF should come normally if BFN? 

E xx


----------



## Karhog

Eymet, don't give up hope. I spotted Tull I was over 9 weeks pregnant definitely don't stop medications until you know for sure one way or another. Good luck for Friday!  Depending on what meds you are on can delay AF but wait to see what happens Friday.
Maybethistime .... Bfp! Congratulations! 
Hi to everyone else, thinking of you KMDT


----------



## Pippi_elk

Keep taking the medication until otd day or the clinic tells you otherwise emyet. I got a v v low beta on otd but clinic said to finish my prescription regardless.

Sorry to hear kmdt, so terrible to go through stimms etc and then have failed fertilisation. Take care of yourself.

Congrats maybes his time, think the only way to know is regular blood tests. My gp does nt do them...as she said there is noting they can do even if the levels are nt looking good so there is no point. Obv does nt appreciate the reassurance they bring but guess on NHs they can't afford reassurance.

My tsh came back at 1.56 and t4 at 16.3. Expected my t4 to be higher with that low level of tsh. As when my tsh was around 2.8 and 4 the levels of t4 were also around 15-16. 
I heard your tsh should be as close as possible to 2, does anyone know if 1.56 is ok? May cycle next month if i think those levels are ok. My clinic only said it should be < 2.5 and only said that when I specifically asked about tsh. They never mentioned it to me despite my tsh being 4 before last cycle.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi  ladies

I hope that you all are well. Sorry could not post anything yesterday as i was so tired and my headache was from hell. So i went to bed early.

HinaP . Yes there seems to be more pregnant women than normal. I work in a hospital and every corner i turn there is a pregnant women.  By the way you need to talk to the nurse at your clinic about what you need to do next. If they are not helpfull i suggest that you find a clinic that will answer all your questions. 
The nurses at my clinic are great i have had no problems with them so far. I really hope that you can sort the situation out as ivf is daunting as it is and without proper help it seems worse.

Anyways guys oneday we all will be in that position.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
so sorry kdmt - it's terrible for you. 
eymet - hang in there.
I've had a funny week - with highs and lows! Had a good day sat - went to the beach, but then you see all the lucky families! Then watched wimbledon sun - what a result! Then Monday - got home from work and checked bank statement only to find some b.....d had cleared £1100 out of my bank account and had attempted to take a further £1700! The bank had not picked this up! This wonderful person had been living the high life - £34 on Domino pizza, £80 and £30 on T mobile, building up to £300 on fine wines, £459 on Brantano shoes online, topping it all with at attempt to pay for £700 and £800 on Gem TV jewellery! The bank are going to recredit my account and have an investigation but I'm mad that their fraud dept didn't pick up that this was a totally out of the ordinary months' spending. Saving up for IVF means that I don't spend any more than I have to - that would have cleared out my month's salary. Boy was I mad.
Then today, had a phone call from the clinic to say that they've found me an egg donor and also a sperm donor - couldn't believe it. From low to high in two days! Wow. I'm so excited, but can't believe it either. Plan is to have an appointment Aug to review everything, sign consent forms and plan treatment. Clinic is closed last 2 weeks in August, so plan is to start synchronization of me and donor's cycles in Aug, then have ET Sept. 
Deb


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

posting and running here so will be brief

KMDT - what a devastating and abrupt outcome for you - I'm so sorry. I hope you move on somehow sometime to the place you find you want to be.  

Eymet - I know how you feel but you should keep taking the meds. I know you must feel hopeless but dont let yourself end up questioning what you did later - others have had slow progress and been OK.

Debs - what a few days but after all that, hurrah!

xx


----------



## Olivencharlie

Hello.  Just an update from me really!  I've had a lovely few days in Wales with my OH but all week I've been spotting.  We've literally just got back home and the pink spotting has turned to red, and its heavier so I presume my period is starting?  I did a test this morning (9dp5dt) and it was negative.  I don't feel pregnant at all so I'm 99% certain I'm all done.  Feeling so low... 

I did call my clinic earlier today, they just said to test on Monday as planned and then again on Wednesday, they don't do a blood test.

How is everyone else getting on?  Xx.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Olivencharlie*.... so sorry to hear that hun. It really is tough and I know how you feel. Take care of yourself and do some nice things at the weekend that are good for the soul.. massage, sunbathe, manicure, nice dinner etc.

Of course, it may not be over just yet as lots of women bleed throughout their pregnancies. But I know what you mean when you just 'feel' it hasn't worked. We are all so in touch with our bodies and just know these things.

But don't hit the wine bottle just in case! Thinking of you and I hope something changes xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Sorry for lack of personals. Looks like its all over for us, blood hcg only reading at 5. Have to have follow up blood on Monday but gp not holding out much hope... Hope everyone is well and lots of baby dust to all of you.

E


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Olivencharlie and Maybethistime. Life can be so unfair.


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry maybethistime and olivencharlie


massive hugs


AFM I finally got the go ahead to start stims on Monday... bit nervous but hoping!


----------



## krolland70

Firstly I am so sorry maybethistime, Olivencharlie, try and hang in there as others have said, bleeding does not always mean the end. 

Thinking of all of you brave ladies out there. Big hugs.

AFM- finally got AF full on bleed on day one must be the Raspberry Leaf pills lots of period pains too. 

K
xx


----------



## Elfin

Hey I'm 41, trying for 5 years
After a cancelled IVF, we are now on the Donor road after much discussion - Our need to be a family has outweighed the issues of genetics and we are going full steam ahead! We are in Spain, we have a donor (6 frozen) and I am due to start meds next week. I am freaking out a bit, mainly because the meds are the same as with IVF and they made me sick, I told them and they have changed the prescription to patches - of course now I am worried these won't be as a effective because they are second choice!! I need to chill out! I'm considering acupunture starting now, it seems to be an effective treatment to do when going through this proceedure and after - any advice on this? I was doing homeopatic treatments before and cut out all dairy, I'm still not sure about this though, surely a balanced diet is better?
Ok breath...any advice would be so welcome. Its a pretty lonely road as we have decided to keep it to ourselves
xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=90690#ixzz2YrAdWHmd


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear olivecharlie and maybethistime. Maybethistime, I also had a hsg of 5 on oth date, it went up to 18, 3 days later and then dropped to 8 and then I got af. I kinda got my hopes up when it went to 18 so it was a really tough week. ...so hugs to you.


----------



## BlinkButton

Olivencharlie and Maybethistime - sorry to hear your awful news yesterday. With KMDT also devastated this week, I wish things had worked out differently for you all.  

Eymet - are you ok?   

Pippi_elk - sorry I don't know anything about TSH and T4, so cant advise. 

Goldbunny - nearly on your way again - keep hopeful! 

Krolland - hope the timely AF arrival brought some relief. 

Elfin - I'm in favour of balanced diet. Miil for one thing has so many beneficial nutrients in it that are relevant at this time so unless you know a good reason why you should cut it out ie adverse affects evident for you, then I wouldn't cut it out. Eat a rainbow instead, as they say. as for acu, I am a fan but find someone you like you is a good practitioner ie experienced with fertility, keeps abreast of whats going on and maintains their learning and development. I went to one woman who wasn't focused at all and switched to someone else so much more thoughtful about what she was doing. I've got a BFP this time using acu so I am biased.

I'm waiting for first scan 29 July now - no betas to go by or obsess over - I've decided I'm ok with that. Dad arrives from Australia on Weds and we're on a 10 day road trip with him - I'm waking up at 3-4am every night so that should be interesting in B&Bs and hotels. However, looking fwd to seeing some lovely places - Cotswolds, Snowdonia, Pembrokeshire, Peak District - and I'm not at work yay! Went to see a band at Somerset House last nght and now worried the sound waves scrambled my embryo - only half joking, will try not to google that. 

Take care everyone


----------



## krolland70

Hi Ladies, just nipping on to say a good luck, fingers crossed, hope your well and to say hope you are all baring up and having a lovely weekend wherever you are.

AFM-got period after cancelled cycle (5.5mm even with Cyclacur @ Serum) what is old and TMI on its way!!! bled properly for one day...............not its stopped?? not usual for at all, usually ok start picks up day and 2, subsides quite a bit then comes back for a day normal flo then fades away after day 5?

I am now stressed, I was told light period means thin lining but 1 day!!!! any advice girls, I am meant to have a scan on day 10/11ish to see how this lining is growing but wonder if my body may still be meesed up from meds

Ah well is my usual panic as heare there is not a lot you can do for a thin lining issue.............................other than Surrogacy, a long winded and expensive route and would they even do it with double donor and we have already been rejected from pursuing adoption any further as have too much debt from fertility treatment ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Better go as starting on the negative spiral again, have a lovely Sunday ,lovely ladies , remember you are all amazing, strong, clever and focused!!!

K
xxxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307787.930#ixzz2Z1TZwipR


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies!! 

I'm ok thanks Blinkbutton, still abroad with work and reading into every little cramp. 

I had this brownish spotting for 2/3 days, not much at all, starting  9dp2dt with definite period symptoms. As I can't do my OTD, I've done 2 HPT's, both of which are negative, but I still don't have proper period, am thinking that possibly the brownish spotting was my messed up IVF period....I'm pretty sure it must've been as don't have any pregnancy type cramps at all. 

Will make an appointment with my clinic to see what the recommend next as soon as I can...

Hope everyone's doing as well as poss!! Eymet xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls I'm back from hols now, been trying to catch up with all your news - it's been a roller coaster for sure!

Firstly wow blink - massive congrats on your BFP! I'm so pleased and happy for you! Well done! How do you feel? Good luck for 29th!

Hi Kirsty! Welcome back to the thread hon, glad you had a nice holiday, under the circumstances too etc.  good luck for your next round will it be the FET?

Hi Eymet, aw sounds a strange one.  Guess its frustrating being away on business too when are you back?  Hope you get to see your clinic ASAP.

Olivencharlie and Maybe so sorry to hear of your news.  I'm praying that its not all over just yet.  Be kind to yourselves.

Hi krolland sorry to hear you had a strange AF - I think that as we get older they are less predictable anyway.  I'm sure there's stuff you can do to help lining issues, if that is the case anyway? Hope that you feel more positive tomorrow.

Hi pippi elk TSH of 1.56 is fine to start cycling on.  Anything under 2 is fab. Good luck.

KMDT so sorry to hear about your failed ICSI this time. It's so hard to come all this way I know. I hope you're being kind to yourself and will find the cash to try again sometime too.

Gold bunny congrats on starting Stimms tomorrow - fingers crossed for you!

Hi to everyone else, karhog, Lindy, elfin, debslovescats and cochochine and anyone else I've forgotten!

AFM I did my hpt on OTD (Whilst on hols) and got a BFP!  Still in shock and expecting everything to go wrong, but enjoying it while it lasts.  I did a clearblue digi and it came up as 2-3 weeks pregnant so am hoping when I do another one on weds it'll come up as 3+ weeks pregnant.  Just need to book in for an early scan now.

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats witvi...you snuck that bfp in at the end where I was n't expecting it after all the personals....you did well to catch up on this thread after being away.

That's great news...what  a lovely result to have on your holiday. Enjoy !  Dont stress yourself out too much trying to do digi tests....
Thanks for the reassurance about the tsh. I'm losing a bit of weight without really doing anything so thinking it must be the levothyroxine. My bmi etc is ok but my muffin top has got a bit smaller...


----------



## Karhog

Wow Whitvi.....fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## goldbunny

whitvi! congratulations! bfp!

afm , aftr d/r since second of june FINALLY TODAY i can start STIMS ! yay! gonal F and aspirin (alongside my buserelin, folic acid and pregnacare conception vits) (i'm a walking chemist shop) bring it on! let's get those follies made!


----------



## BlinkButton

Whitvi- iwas beginning to worry as we'd not heard from you but am not surprised to hear about your BFP, had a feeling you were going to come back with good news. Huge congratulations!! I've got no major symptoms at all. I was spotting a lot last time with the MC so I'm happy nothing too interesting going on. Glad you can join me For the next wait- let me know when your scan is.

Goldbunny- happy stimming!

Krolland- sounds really stressful for you, sorry its not going well.


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats whitvi - hopefully this can start a positive slant to the thread! 
so sorry to everyone with BFNs
I'm feeling chilled at the moment - just waiting to go .... Had a good weekend in York - had a break with sister and a friend - we saw 3 Shakespeare History plays in one day - brilliant! Great acting, costumes, gorgeous looking young men in breeches and doublets! Could have taken one home with me! Just the weather was baking hot .. too hot! Just waiting for a call from nurse to arrange an appt in Aug to review and go through treatment plan and hopefully look to a start date for Sept. Can't wait to start. Need to be patient now, at least got a donor!
Deb


----------



## whitvi

Thx girls, am hating this hot weather at the mo I'm feeling so drained ( I hope that's a good sign!).

Hi pippi elk, wow fab that you're losing a bit of weight without really trying.  That never happened to me when I started taking thyroxine, think my metabolism is just too set in its ways now.  Good to be able to lose a bit weight before your next cycle tho.  I'm going in for a TSH blood test on thurs so I can keep it monitored.  Think mine was about 0.93 before this cycle.

Karhog thx! How are you feeling now?

Gold bunny thx - fab that you've now started Stimms, how's it going?  When's your next scan / bloods?

Blink!  Thanx, I'm not feeling anything much yet either - still have to keep pinching myself.  My scan is booked for 30th so day after yours - seems ages away!  Hope you're ok.

Debs thx too, your break sounds lovely! Although I know what you mean about the heat!  So glad you're on your way now! August only a few weeks away.  Exciting!

Hi to Stacey, and everyone else!  Hope all good....

Yes let's hope this is the start of a good luck run for everyone here!!

Xx


----------



## Eymet

Hello girls, hope everyone's having a good day!  

Goldbunny, how's the stimming going, when's your next scan? 

Whitvi and Blinkbutton, how are you feeling? Fab that you both have BFP!! What day are you both on and do you have any symptoms at all? 

I had a week abroad with work, decided it must be negative as I did a HPT on day 12, blank, another on day 14 and such a faint line could hardly see it...slowed up on meds a bit as period pain a slight spotting...but didn't stop meds just in case...am away in France now for a week and so convinced it was all over, but last night did another HPT and again a faint line, driving myself nuts, so went to see doc today and got a blood test, will get result tomorrow, am thinking it's probably positive but am concerned why the line is so faint, does anyone know if that means the levels are really low and could therefore be miscarriage? 

Have a good afternoon all!! E xx


----------



## Karhog

Oooooooh Eymet, this could be great news! Fingers crossed for your blood test results tomorrow! If positive the best way to know things are on the right track is to have a repeat hcg blood test  2 days later and hopefully the numbers will have doubled.
Don't worry too much about spotting as this could be implantation bleeding where the embryo is digging in deeper.
I spotted for over 4 weeks and had three 'red' bleeds and all was still ok.
Good luck for a great result!

Afm- hot hot hot. Have just organised a 4d scan in August and will be taking my mum, sister and two nieces. One of my nieces starts uni in America end of Aug so won't be around for the birth. Everyone is looking forward to seeing him!


----------



## Eymet

Hi Karhog, thanks for info!! Do you remember when any symptoms started for you? I don't have sore boobs or anything, possibly very mild cramps but can hardly feel it, look very bloated, i think from meds...anyway will post tomorrow the next news...

Your scan will be exciting, can you feel any movement yet? E x


----------



## Karhog

Hi Eymet. The only symptoms I got were a really enhanced sense of smell ( not always very nice!), sore boobs and extreme tiredness. I was lucky enough not to have any sickness.

Yes I do feel him move now which is really surreal. Have also bought a Doppler to hear his heart beat every now and then for extra reassurance.  Still worry it could all go wrong though, its been such a long hard journey I still can't believe it! 
Best of luck to you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hopefully emyet it'll be good news tomorrow. I had a low beta of 5 and noting showing on hpt. It went to 18 a few days later and the next day i could see a v faint band on hpt. But then it dropped and i never saw anymore bands on hpt and af arrived 3 days later.
The clinic told me that you need a beta of approx 50 for it to show on hpt. 
So hopefully you'll get a conclusive result tomorrow as the uncertainty i had that week was awful.
Fingers crossed for a bfp and you are just a slow riser.

Thanks Stacey for butting in....nice to get reassurance about my tsh as my gp has no clue and clinic were n't very bothered about it either. Wow you have 10 kids....are you trying for one more ? 

Thanks whitvi too, I also gave up bread around the same time as wanted to loose that ivf weight. i never ate it a lot; 1-2 slices at breakfast and maybe a sandwich every 2nd or 3rd day. Suppose if i go back on the bread i'll know if its the thyroxine thats helped me loose weight!  Dh says i look 'peeky' in my face now and my boobs are smaller (but I'm only a 34-36B so there's not much to play with at the best of time!!!)..but jezz you can never win ! 

Hope your tsh is good....guess they will want it keep it around 1 now that you have a bfp. You'll probably a bit drained due to the big changes happening in your body at the minute....and the heat is the final straw.
You should come to Northern Ireland...dull all day today...temps of 20 C.


----------



## Louisej29

Happy birthday kittykins!! Hope serum test comes back well! X


----------



## Olivencharlie

Stacey, kittykins is not the only person on here who would rather you butt out.  I unfortunately do not have any children and would love just one.  I lost my son Charlie at 38 weeks, he was stillborn.  He was very precious and so wanted, and having only just gone through another cycle of Ivf, which failed I also wondered WHY you were on this site.  I actually felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach when I read how many children you had.  I couldn't actually believe it, you are so lucky.  Thank you for your replies, but unfortunately you are affecting people in a negative way.


----------



## goldbunny

there's nothing about this thread to say 'not for people with children' so why you are picking on stacey i do not know she was only trying to help.


----------



## Mish3434

Ladies, it would appear that Stacey has removed her post but reading on here it would seem that she was only supporting another member.  The unfriendly comments that have followed were not really necessary and I feel a little shocked by them.  Whether Stacey has 10 children or 0 children is not a reason to be rude to her.  This site is meant for support and information please be supportive where you can, if you feel you can't be supportive the old saying of "if you can't think of anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" springs to my mind

Shelley x


----------



## Caz

Ladies just to add to what Mish has said, I too and extremely shocked and saddened to see such unsupportive and exclusive behaviour from our members.  Although Stacy deleted her post, I have seen it and it was nothing more or less than a friendly and supportive post from someone who had relevant information that she felt it beneficial to share. Such a pity the post was deleted and the support lost in the process.

There are many members here who either already have naturally conceived children, or who don't have fertility issues per se but need treatment to conceive (i.e. single ladies, same sex couples or people seeking PDG to avoid genetic issues, new partner, vasectomy or previous sterilisation). There are also many members here who have already had a child/ children via treatment and seeking to have more. *This site is to support anyone undergoing fertility treatment*, regardless of why they are having it and how many children they already have. That is the nature and purpose of the site. It is not your place to dictate whether they have the right to be here or not; it is only your role to accept the diverse nature of our community. If you're unable to embrace a diverse society and take a person's support at face value, then I might suggest you evaluate whether another site where you can control who joins might better suit your personal needs.

I hope this is the last we hear of this and Stacy - and all other members - are made welcome from now on. If you have any comments or complaints, please address them to myself and / or Mish via PM.

Let's get back to supporting everyone now.

Caz


----------



## whitvi

Hey Eymet wishing you all the luck in the world for your result today. I really hope it's a good outcome, it's not over yet! I'm 5 weeks today (god is that all) and I'm not feeling many symptoms at all yet.  boobs a little tingly (feel bigger tho) and a massive bloated tummy, a bit tired, but no heigtened sense of smell or sick feelings.  i was getting a bit worried so i did another clearblue digi yesterday and it came up as 3+ weeks so that put my mind at rest a bit.  I'm sure by now, with my daughter, I was feeling really sick and had loads of food aversions.  But I guess every pregnancy and every woman is different.  I know that doesn't really help much, it's just a waiting game!

Hi karhog, ooh exciting to get your 4D scan booked in, is that a DVD?  Amazing, bet you can't wait.

Pippi elk I'd love to be in Northern Ireland at the mo 20 deg C sounds perfect! What am I like moaning about the weather lol!

Hope we can all continue to support one another on this site girls, it's a hard enough journey on its own - let's all stick together.

Xx


----------



## Eymet

Hi Whitvi, thanks for post! 

I've just got my blood test and it's pretty low, only 60IU/L at 16dp2dt...my clinic say they'd really like it to be higher, but they say to have another blood test tomorrow and see if the result has doubled or not...

I also have a massive bloated tummy!! :-/ clinic have said to carry on with cyclogest but to stop prednisolone... 

Hope everyone's doing ok, very hot everywhere at the moment, keep hydrated!!! E xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Eymet still in the running hon!  Fingers crossed that your levels are going up nicely now, maybe just a slow starter and your body getting used to things.  At this moment in time at least you have achieved a BFP!  So congrats, just take each day as it comes and think positive.  Are you able to rest if at all possible? Think you are still away with work right?

Keep us posted.  

X


----------



## Eymet

Hi Whitvi, thanks yes am pleased to know I've made it to BFP, but feeling doubtful how long it will last, googling like crazy about hcg levels...
I was away with work on a week trip, but now on holiday in France for a week, had blood test here, will try do same tomorrow and fingers crossed for doubled figures.. am resting and trying to stay positive....I'll keep posted. 

E xx


----------



## Louisej29

Eymet.  Keeping fingers crossed for you that those numbers keep getting higher!  Try and rest as much as you can ! 

Good to see some bfp on this site! Long may it last!!! 

Xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Dear everyone, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm midway through my second cycle and am not looking to join the 2WW thread this time. For some reason I find it unbearably stressful.

I've been on a short (cetrotide) protocol this time round and have just had O.R. today. It's been a godsend; only 12 days from first stim injections to O.R.

They retrieved 10 follicles; now waiting to see whether E.T. will be Saturday or Monday. 

Good luck to everyone else currently cycling. 

Lou X


----------



## Louisej29

Hi Lou

Think I've spoken to you in another thread before but no idea which one!.. Your name just sounds familiar!
Anyway I don't blame you re the 2ww thread, I find them too stressful as well. ! 
Good luck with this cycle! Xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome lou, good luck with et.

Oh emyet, its a tough situation...I really feel for you. My levels never got near that but I know I drove myself mad on google looking for hcg levels. The key seems to be the level of increase so you need to wait....
I saw a good post recently somewhere giving the lowest and highest you'd expect.

Here is it, hope it does n't confuse or worry you anymore than you are...

http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/1715907-bf-does-donor-egg-ivf-211.html
There is one labs ref ranges and then further down someone else posted more ranges...

/links


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

Fingers crossed for you Eymet - hope it turns out to be good news . Bet it's lovely in France lucky thing.

Lou - good luck with this cycle, 10 is a great number must be a good one in there  

Whitvi- I've got all the most attractive symptoms, gas, insomnia (not every night but sometimes awake for hours totally wired, but weirdly still feel ok?), can only eat small meals, and weeing 4-5 times a night! And sore boobs. Cannot actually believe this is real and am so grateful to end each day without losing the pregnancy, or spotting. Could this really work? Does seem ages till 29th and 30th, especially when you are tracking and counting each and every day! Can't complain. 

I just wanted to say I'm happy to support and be supported by anyone on here, kids or no kids, can't think how we determine how many is too many before you're excluded and any understanding and support is ok by me. I'm sorry however that others were obviously deeply upset and hope they will still feel able to be here and continue the mutual support. I've not been through anything as horrendous as a loss after so many months and don't know how if would feel in the situation if I had. 

Trivial I know but does anyone else get terrible blocked pores with all these drugs during cycling. Face mask every two days here. Joy.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi blink button.  Sounds like its all heading the right way!!! Pleased things have finally worked for you.  So was this your 4th cycle!? If so gives me hope as we aRe currently on 4th go

Have decided if this doesn't work I am heading over to see penny at serum as heard so many good things about her. Would rather cycle in uk but as we are already at lister can't see where else I'd go to, so will try there! Hopefully won't need to though! 

How's everyone doing on this hot sunny day? I'm just about to go for my first reflexology appointment ! Trying everything and anything now!!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Karhog

Just popping on to wish Eymet the best of luck today.
Also I agree totally with Blinkbutton about the support network on this site and hope we can all continue to be helpful and supportive of each other, whatever our situation.
It goes without saying that for most of us it this is a hard arduous and often fruitless journey, as well as for the lucky ones (myself included at last) when all the heartache pays off....however the worry doesn't end and I personally still value the support and input of everyone here. 
Also having been in the same situation as many people on here, i too have had sad failures (over 20 failed cycles- as well as a miscarriage last year) so although i am now pregnant feel I am still able to contribute, support and sometimes offer advice.
Ok I've rambled on far more than necessary.  
Hope everyone else is well....enjoy your reflexology Louise!


----------



## Eymet

Hi everyone!!  

Whivi, how's it going, any more symptoms? 

Louise, thanks yes am resting as much as possible, it's too hot outside, so just enjoying the warm weather with windows open. What kind of cycle are you on at the moment and how far along are you? Hope you have a lovely reflexology session. 

Thanks Pippi, sorry you had low numbers aswell, it's horrible not knowing what's going on, thanks for the baby bump site info, have looked at a few and it seems low numbers aren't great but doesn't mean it's over yet, some ladies have gone on to have a healthy pregnancy starting with very low hcg numbers but it also does point to miscarriage and I still have really no symptoms, have a had bad headache today and a little spotting, but really nothing, just two literal dots...

Thanks Blinkbutton, how many weeks/days are you now? Any more symptoms? I've also been waking very early morning wide awake and peeing more but think that's as I'm drinking lots of water...not much else..

Welcome Lou and congrats on getting 10 eggs!! Any news how they're doing and when you'll have ET? 

Thanks for your wishes Karhog and sorry that you had to go through 20 cycles, that's such a lot and very brave of you to keep going and great that you found the courage to carry on now that you are pregnant, hope is all going well for you. During your previous cycles did you have a low hcg reading like mine and any experience with that? I'm just wondering what to expect and trying to prepare myself for what happens next. If it is an early miscarriage at 5/6 weeks can anyone tell me if that just comes like a normal period or is it quite painful? 

i had my blood test again this afternoon and will get results tomorrow morning, but as I have no symptoms and have had a very little spotting today, I don't have much hope! 

Love to all!! E xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi Eymet, I only ever had hcg bloods taken on this pregnancy. On my last one (that ended in miscarriage) I had used the clear blue digital tests that confirmed pregnancy. They tell you digitally how pregnant you are....though not to be totally relied upon.
When I first tested it showed 1_2 weeks, went up to 2_3 and finally 3+ weeks, which is the maximum it shows.
I can only tell you my experience but when I miscarried at just over 5 weeks, I had cramping followed by a heavy period with large clots..... Sorry for tmi. It was similar to a bad period.
I continued to test and the digital test initially still showed 3+ weeks, after a couple of days went to 1_2 weeks and it was about a week later until it said not pregnant.
I understand your need to prepare yourself for the worst but hopefully you won't have to, keep us posted, everything crossed here x


----------



## LouDooRay

Hi all thanks for the lovely welcome. Will be taking the first call from the embryologists tomorrow morning, and ET will either be on Saturday or Monday depending on whether they go to blastocysts. Last time it went to 5 days but the pregnancy ended in miscarriage caused by Downs Syndrome. It's for this reason that I'm seriously considering asking for two to be put back this time, depending of course on whether they make it. I guess the Downs risk is a real concern for everyone on this forum and this might be a decision others have made. If so, what did you do, and why? Any shared experiences valued. X


----------



## whitvi

Hi lovely ladies, I'm enjoying a nice breeze with the back doors open tonight.  When is this hot weather gonna end!?  My 11 years my junior sister says I am sounding old when I say stuff like that. Lol....

Hi Lou, good luck for your call tomorrow, here's hoping you get a nice batch fertilised that will go to blast.  So sorry to hear of your miscarriage and that it was related to downs.  It certainly is a worry esp for us older girls.  I had two blasts put back, and would've had 3 (the max) but they strongly recommended against it as they were such good quality.  But you have to weigh it all up, no-one has a crystal ball unf.  Good luck with your results anyway and don't worry about making a decision till you need to, you'll know what to do at the time.

Hi Eymet, thanks for asking.  I'm feeling ok thx, the main difference for me is that stomach feels really tender and bloated and just like there is something going on in there.  Can't fully explain it really.  I'm feeling a bit more pressure on my bladder, although dont think I'm peeing much more than normal.  Maybe once in the night I'm off to the loo.  I'm feeling drained but that could be due to the weather and that I am terribly unfit!  Plus I'm running around after my toddler.  I'm not feeling sicky yet either really to speak of.  Last time when it started I s nauseous all day every day for a month and only eating abated it.  I don't feel like that this time, so of course I'm worrying!  But will just have to keep the faith and wait and see what my scan brings.  To be honest if its going to stick it will and there's nothing anyone can do about it one way or another, so I do try and just think what will be will be.
I too had a miscarriage in the past and my clearblue digi tests never went as high as 3+ weeks and only rose to 1-2 weeks after about 4 weeks, so I guess that meant the levels were slow.  I miscarried at 6 weeks and a scan confirmed it was a blighted ovum (no sac) so although it was painful, cramps etc, and a heavy bleed it was wasn't as bad as I thought it might be.  I was a scared as hell about it though, and found there wasn't a lot of info out there about the details of miscarriage.  As a positive, the nurse at the hosp who scanned me told me that its the best time to try again (if feasible) straight away as you're at our most fertile naturally, and happily I did conceive naturally the following cycle and I had my DD.
I'm hoping that this is not the case for you though and that you get good results tomorrow, fingers crossed!!

Hi Louise - praying that its 4th time right for you! Have you had all 4 cycles at the Lister?  Hope you won't need to go and see penny!

Blink - yep your symptoms sound well and truly fun indeed!  I can't remember, how many did you have put back?  Maybe it's twins!! (Identical?) lol....  Still a week and a half to go for scans, pah.  Only just 5 weeks pregnant, seems way longer!

Karhog, yes I too hope that I'm able to give good help and advice (as well as needing it) even though I already have a daughter, it's been a struggle each step of the way to have her, and hopefully this one too.  Nothing has been easy, but I know it also could have been harder.  How are you feeling in this heat, coping ok I hope?

Much love to everyone else I've not mentioned, hope all are good and a big hi!

Xx


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

I've had a bit of a break from posting and been away hiking in the mountains here in NZ.  It's Winter so lots of snow, it was amazing.

Blinkbutton & Whitvi - Yay!     Congratulations.

LouDooRay - Welcome!  I think at 41 having 2 put back is not unreasonable at all.  I'm 44 and have had 6 put back recently - I know.. I know.  But basically, as you can see from my sig, I have had a good few cycles TTC#2, in my first cycles I put back 2 or 3, then gradually moved up to 4, 5 and 6.  I get lots of eggs/embryos and I have been cycling in India where they can put back that amount, but even so my Dr made me sign to say I'd asked for 6.  Anyway, the 6 was my last cycle, which ended in a chemical.  The clinic I use don't do PGD.  Just goes to show, quantity isn't everything.  Good luck with your decision making.

Eymet - My last cycle I had HCG of 20 at 14dpo, it could have gone either way, but was more likely to drop given my age, and it did, 12 the next day.  On one of my cycles I miscarred at 7 weeks, I'd had high HCG at 4 weeks, it could have been twins, then at 4.5 weeks the HCG was normal, so was already dropping, but we thought it could have been a twin disappearing.  I didn't test again until 6 weeks and by then it was way too low, so I knew I'd miscarry, stopped all my meds.  Luckily for me it wasn't painful at all, just like a heavy period with clots.

Hello to Louisej, Karhog and everyone else, hope everyone's doing well.

AFM - I'm gearing up to leave for Chennai again on August 4th, can't believe it's come around so quickly.  I'm depressed about it to be honest, really hoping my mood will pick up once we leave.  It's so hard emotionally going through this process, I feel traumatised from all my cycles in the past 2 years.  But tickets are booked, I have frozen embies waiting for me and know I need to grab the bull by the horns.  If none of these stick I'm fairly certain I won't do any more stim cycles.  DE is a possibility but I'm not sure that I'll have the energy to continue.  I suppose I need to take it a day at a time. xx


----------



## goldbunny

hi loodooray, good luck!


----------



## Elfin

Hi ladies,
I have been reading your posts and contemplating my own situation just now, its ready nice to have people in the same position and see all the support out there! I hope all is going ok for everyone and you had a nice week. I have started taking contraceptives now and had an updated mamagram the other day requested by the doc, all ok there. I had a nice few days catching up with friends on holidays, one of which has just done a cycle of IVF. I also started acupuncture which I'm doing once a week for now, I have a good feeling about that!  Keeping to my balanced diet, although the acupuncturist did say low dairy is good - I'm not taking it too seriously just not going at the cheese like I usually do! Not much news from me really, just trying to keep positive and relaxed which is easier as I am on holiday from work  
Wishing you all a very happy weekend xxx


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone!

Blinkbutton & Whitvi - Congratulations!! That's fantastic news!!

I am ok after my last cycle failed. I was more shock to brow money so easily this time... My AF started today and suddenly hit me....also summer clothes show lots of people pregnant in tube and street a bit upset me. Apart from that I am ok but frustrating not to go on next cycle because we cannot afford. I also received big bill from my accountant for personal tax and my saving plan will go to pay that rather than having one more cycle towards end of this year. 

My DH asked me when to give up and I told him I don't feel like giving up right now. I am trying to think some way to save money and do one more cycle end of this year or early next year. Since I cannot afford to do anything right now I feel empty and lost without my goal. But I believe it's happening soon or later just hope sooner....you never know I might win the lottery or receive big bonus!!! Once my friend told me "Don't expect but hope the best!!".

Sorry for not so uplifting post....

Hope everyone well and have a wonderful weekend!

KMDT x


----------



## LouDooRay

KM, sorry you are feeling low and hope you'll be able to start another cycle sooner rather than later. 

Goldbunny, we've met before on previous threads as we went through a cycle at more-or-less the same time last time. Hope you're doing well.

Brief update, the majority of eggs fertilized and 7 are Grade 3 or above. Things could change as they monitor the situation but at the moment it looks likely that E.T. will be Monday. I've almost made up my mind to have 2 put back, circumstances willing. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the lovely weather. X


----------



## Eymet

Karhog, whitvi and Adventurer thanks for reassuring me about the miscarriages experiences, have been quite worried and am flying back to UK tomorrow as clinic have also said they can't yet rule out ectopic...
I'll be happier back in the UK whilst dealing with this....On a brighter note, they said it's promising that my hcg levels have doubled to 119 from 60, 48 hours apart...
I still don't understand the hcg levels, some sites say if they're doubling then that's all that matters and others say you need to be in a certain time bracket....anyway it seems mine are still way too low even if they're doubling..
I'll see my clinic on sunday or monday so will know more then...

How are you doing goldbunny? 

KMDT hope you will get to try again this year, totally understand what a stress it is, let alone all the finances..

Great news LOu, fab that 7 fertiilised and you will have a good choice! 

Hi to everyone!! xxx


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there

I am 42 as well and just starting my second go at ICSI. I am rubbish with the injections and am on day 2 of DR. My DH was too sleepy this morning so I had to do it myself and have a big bruise on my leg. Might try squeezing my thigh next time. But to be honest I don't care, it is worth it to have the chance of a baby.

I work in a bank and even there it seems like everyone has a bump!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us. It is reassuring to know there are a few other 42 year old hopefuls.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome elfin...glad you feeling more relaxed.

Emyet, well 120 is good but as you said yea its hard to know whether that's good or bad. The waiting it out is tough. My af after chemical was a heavy period with more clots than usual....but not sure what kind of af id have got after an ivf cycle in the first place.

Good luck LDR, sounds great 7 embies with good grades. Good luck for Monday.

Dh hurt his ankle a few weeks ago and still can't walk much on it. Turns out he now has to go for an operation on his ankle so while we are planing to cycle at the end of August i we can still go ahead.  I'm hoping it improves enought in the next few weeks so he can travel for the ivf.... 
I don't want to get the downreg and then not be able to cycle...
Oh such timing.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi ladies

I hope that you all are enjoying the sun.  I have started stimming now and my first injection was really bad. 

HinaP: i hope that you have sorted all your problems with the clinic now.

Welcome Krichmond.


----------



## Louisej29

Morning all.  Quick question.  Wonder if anyone can help .....

. I have been put on baby aspirin since day one of DR.  (now day 9 Dr). 
However, am reading the zita west book where it states
" aspirin should never be used before a positive pregnancy test... If you give aspirin before a positive pregnancy test there is some evidence of increased risk of miscarriage . Aspirin taken during stimulation  phase of ivf may also decrease the pregnancy rate " 

I read this last night and instantly stopped taking it! Have left a message at the clinic but yet to hear back from them.  Just wondered what anyone else's experiences were with taking/not taking aspirin and at what stages were you put on it?

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Love louise


----------



## Karhog

Hi Louise, on my last two cycles I have been taking 75mg aspirin before, during and since. I had tests which had shown I was mthfr positive (not in itself unusual as I had been told approx a third of the population have this), however because of my constant treatment failures with good eggs, fertilisation and growth and no explanation as to why it never worked- I became convinced that it could be down to a blood clotting problem that was stopping the embryo implant.
I then googled and went to see a haemotologist who said there was no scientific evidence to back this but couldn't rule it out ( he also made it clear fertility was not his area of expertise)
After my own research and discussion with him, I started taking 75 mg aspirin, vitamin b6 and b12 with his support.
I went on to have my first ever bfp after 20 years of ttc ( though I layer miscarried) and another bfp on my last cycle....as you know so far so good with this one.
I am still taking aspirin, and my vitamins daily and have been told to continue to do so.
Obviously if you are concerned you must speak to someone about it, but from my own experience low dose aspirin, I am convinced is actually what helped me conceive.
Out of interest why are you taking it in the first place?


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

Louise - yes this is cycle number 4. Two BFNs and 1 BFP with early MC before this time. And a natural BFP  and ectopic before IVF. Its been a long road, i cant quite imagine everything going smoothly and taking home s baby but will keep taking one day at a time and hope this is the end of a rough ride. So far so good. Dont lose hope. Like Karhog, i also have mthfr so am on clexane which is also a blood thinner. Last cycle had a clot next to the embryonic sac. I am sure i would take aspirin without knowing what my blood quality was like or without my clinic recommending it. I would get your clinic advice on this.

Pippi , what rotten luck, of all the times for this to happen. Hopefully its the one journey on the one date when you need him the most?are you traveling OS for treatment or just any distance will be an issue?

Eymet - hold on tight, fingers still x for you. 

LDR - 2 sounds ok to me, but its your body and its a lot to consider. 

Oops got torun family outing to go to - dad visiting and drivjng me a bit potty already  

Xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Eymet, what an anxious time for you. I hope you're coping okay.

Blink, I also have MTHFR (heterozygote) and was recommended Clexane by Dr Gorgy, but I'll be taking Fragmin as offered to me by my local IVF Unit. I'm also on Intralipids, and have had L.I.T. at Gorgy's clinic.

Louise, apparently Fragmin does a similar job to aspirin but without the associated risks; I'd maybe speak to your clinic about this.

No word from the lab today, so E.T. will be Monday.


----------



## HinaP

Hi Ladies

Welcome Krichmond, good luck with DR, I am starting after my next cycle. Def not alone and know exactly how you are feeling! 

Yes all sorted with the clinic and feel a lot more happy!  How you getting on dreamcometrue?


I am feeling a bit weepy at moment as I write this we are driving back from nephews 1st birthday and am thinking will it ever be us doing that! This soooo hard and heartbreaking that sometimes I just want to lash out!! 

Thinking of us all

Much love 

HinaP xx


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi ladies

HinaP: i know exactly how you feel, I have a nephew who turned 2 recently.

Stay positive hun one day we will be in that position.  Good luck with starting next week. I hope that your clinic will give you all the support you need, also we can help eachother by keep chatting.


Lots of  baby dust to us all


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there. 

I know what you mean about feeling weepy sometimes when you see children particularly babies, but I feel much more upbeat when I know I am giving myself a chance at least. Have been with my nieces and nephews this weekend and they are all quite grown up now. Think they would be a bit shocked if I actually did have a baby.

I am feeling very virtuous with no alcohol or coffee all weekend. Don't have any side effects yet and am determined to enjoy the summer rather than count down to EC. Won't be feeling anywhere near this relaxed though when they start measuring follicles and giving me feedback!!!!

Dreamcometrue - are the injections getting any better? I hope so. 

XX


----------



## Ka40

Hello All
I'm after abit of support and reassurance please? New to this feed.
I'm Day 7 of the short flare protocol for our first ICSI. I'm 41 and my AMH is very low at 1.6!! I've had my first scan today since starting stims. 
There are 4 averaged sized follicles for this stage (apparently)? They are about 10mm each? There's another dominant follicle at 18mm (though this could be a previous follicle cyst), then a couple of small ones when weren't measured.
The clinic seemed quite rushed this morning and there wasn't the opportunity to ask many questions? Is this the number of follicles you would expect for someone with a low egg reserve and what about the sizes. The nurse said they wanted them to about 18mm prior to egg collection?

Can you let me know your experiences please, feel abit lost! Happy that there are some follicles growing but also conscious that the number Is low and that they may not all contain eggs!!

Thank you
Hugs Ka xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309661.0#ixzz2ZmKJ0KU9


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for your transfer loodooray! 

AFM i'm stimming nicely we've got 9 follicles which i'm delighted with so fingers crossed we'll get to e/c next week sometime.               i'm on gonal F but I start adding menopur tonight (as well as the aspirin, folic acid and pregnacare and buserelin)


----------



## whitvi

Hi all,

So so so hot still, I'm still praying for cooler weather lol! 

How is everyone?  

Adventurer -  not long now till your trip, I can understand why you're not filled with gusto about it, but its something you have to do as you say.  I hope that the rest you've had since your last cycles will have given your body the boost it needs for the FETs!  Good luck hon, and we'll all be here to support you on your good and bad days.  

Hi elfin, welcome to the thread -good to hear you're getting ready to start.  I too have been having accupuncture and I'm sure it's helped. Good luck.

Hi KMDT - aw so sorry to hear you're not feeling too good after AF has arrived, i think it's never easy seeing pregnant ladies when you want it so bad yourself.  I really hope you can find a way to get the money for another cycle.  Have you looked into other clinics where it may be a bit cheaper, abroad for instance? I know the Lister is very pricey...  Good luck for the future.

Hi Eymet - have been thinking of you honey, hope you've managed to see someone by now to get some reassurance as to what's going on.  I know it's such an anxious time for you.  Hope you're back safe and sound in the UK anyway.

Pippi elk - what timing! Always the way eh.  How's DH's ankle now?  Hope he's able to rest it a bit in time for your next cycle. 

Louise - did you get any answer from your clinic about the aspirin? I know that if you search things you'll always get conflicting info!  Hope you managed to get your mind put at ease.

Hey blink, how you doing? Bearing up in this heat ok?  Only a week to go now for first scan!  Are you feeling any sickness yet?

Hi loudooray - hope your ET went well today!  How many did you have put back, what quality were they? Hope you also had some to freeze!  Hopefully you're now PUPO!

Hi ka40 welcome!  I think by the sounds of it with low AMH that's a great result.  Great that you have follies that are responding to Stimms.  Dont worry too much yet about how many eggs you'll get, try and take each step as it comes. You still have time for some of the smaller ones to catch up, it's only the first scan.  Whens your next scan? Good luck.

Hey gold bunny, yay 9 follies that's wonderful! All that time downregging is paying off now, you're nearly there!  Fingers crossed for EC soon!

Hi to anyone else I might have missed - Kirsty hope you're ok my lovely.

I'm fine, just still so tired in all this heat, and belly is MASSIVE!  Am hoping its the progesterone!  Still don't feel any sickness.  My neck and shoulder is playing up now too, so I've booked in to see my chiropractor this afternoon.

Xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Hello all!

Now have 2 embryos on board; one 5AA blastocyst and the other 3AA. Two were frozen. Hello again, 2-week wait!

Today's a bit of a bittersweet day. I'm excited but also pragmatic about my chances of success at my age and after 3 prior miscarriages. Feeling a little sad as the baby I lost in December would have been due today 

Goldbunny, I'm rooting for you. 9 follicles is a good number.

Eymet, thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else X


----------



## goldbunny

loodooray two back and two frozen is a great result and it's auspicious that they're sharing a day with your old due date I think it's good that it's a moving forward day now! go embies! snuggle in tight!


----------



## LouDooRay

Goldbunny, bless you. That's helped me think about it much more positively. Think I'm a bit hormonal X


----------



## Karhog

Congrats on being Pupo LooDooRay! Best of luck


----------



## Ka40

Good Evening Ladies!

Thank you Whitvi, My next scan is Friday. Im really trying to take each day at a time, but cant help thinking forwards and hoping!!  What stage are you at hun with your 'massive belly'??!!!

LouDooRay - Good luck lovely, Ive got all crossed for you

Hello again Bunny!  Fancy meeting you here.  Its lovely to chat with over 40's, can relate abit more.

Hi to everyone else and the best of luck whatever stages you are at.

Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies
Hugs Ka xx


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi ladies

i hope you are well. 

KRichmond: Yes the injections are getting better but i have got really bad bruise now. I hope that it will be worth it in the end.

HinaP: how are you getting on i hope that you are well.

The weather is fantastic and i am going to enjoy it to.


----------



## HinaP

Hello ladies! 

How are we all doing. As mush I love the weather, it was unbearable in London yesterday! 

I am still waiting for my next cycle to then start DR......just want it it  start moving forward. Yesterday was not a good day and was feeling really down about the whole thing! Why is life so difficult!! 

Krichmond-well done for  no alcohol or coffee! Where are you having your treatment done?

Dreamcometrue- glad injections are better. how many more days of them? 

Keep smiling ! 

H  
x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi  Ladies, just to let you know I'm going to merge this thread into the current cyclers thread, it makes it easier to follow and you'll get more support too

Shell x


----------



## HinaP

Hi Mish

That is no problem -can you please send the link to the thread? 

thanks 

Hina


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck LDR, hope you survive the 2 ww. Hope you survive the due date...hugs

Hope stimms still keep going well gold bunny...9 eggs sounds great and hopefully there's one or two hiding too.

Thanks witvi. He's going to a consultant next week and we'll see how his ankle is then and see if he needs surgery and make the decision then whether well have the ivf in August. That only gives me a week though to get the drugs and arrange the down regulation injection so time lines are a bit tight.
Hope the chiropractor worked some magic...I only ever go to a physio for neck/shoulder pain as mine is usually just muscular. I'd be afraid to try a chiropracter...but guess if you have someone you know and trust its different.


----------



## Mish3434

Will do hun  I'll go on my laptop later and merge and link you x


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there

I am having my treatment at 92 Harley Street which is part of Hammersmith IVF. I like it because it feels very personal plus I can just about get there and back in my lunch time. Am taking 2 weeks off though around EC and ET as I underestimated this process last time and opted to work from home on those days and then straight back to work the following day. Didn't really relax, so hoping for a better result this time.

Not sure how the merging thread goes. Hope I don't lose everyone.

Hope you are all feeling positive despite bruises and the waiting game!!! I wished away all of June.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I had a bad day at work today it was very hot and mucky. I am really tired.

HinaP: I hope you start Dr very soon.  7 more days of injection and then EC and ET I hope i have some eggs to transfer.


KRichmond: I too am going to take some time off after EC so that i can fully recover for the next step. How far are you along with your treatment.


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there

Dreamcometrue - Sorry to hear you had a bad day. Do you think the drugs are making you tired or just the heat?

I am on day 5 on the dr so have another 9 to go before I start the next stage. EC should be around the 15th Aug. Are you on a short protocol? Have you had many scans yet and have you had any feed back?

HinaP - It is rubbish having to wait but once you get started the time does go quickly. I had to wait 6 months to persuade my DH to go through all of this again. I am glad I did though because he is really supportive now and is even taking vitamin pills.

Keep positive. We still have everything to play for.....


----------



## LouDooRay

I can vouch for that KR. I had a rough time on the long protocol as the Buserelin had a nasty effect on me and made me respond very strangely. I'm sure anyone who's switched and done a short having already done a long will find it a huge relief by comparison. Mine was a breeze; very few side effects - Merional I think made me feel a bit sluggish - and only 12 days from starting stim injections to ET.


----------



## goldbunny

i'm stimming along nicely and thinking egg collection might be Monday though I don't know for sure yet. 
10 follies cooking but one is a runt of the litter..     praying for eggs! 
hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi all hope you font mind if i join you, im almost 40. Ive started my second cycle with the only change to protocal being an increase in gonal f - 225>300. Wishing id switched to short now as DR is as harsh as the last time! Never been pregnant so the likelyhood of finding the good egg is small. I was so positive the last time too! 

Anyway gl to everyone, praying our dreams come true  

Hi goldbunny


----------



## Pippi_elk

Welcome waitingtomeet you. At 40 you still have a good chance of having a good egg....I just tuned 43 and despite good amh haven't found the elusive egg. Hoping to cycle again in the autumn...long protocol for me too.

Not sure how merging threads work....but hello to all the new people from the other thread...
I can hardly keep us as it is so i won't ever keep up now 


Adventure, well its going up and the runt has time to catch up yet!


----------



## whitvi

Hi all, and welcome to the new thread everyone - wishing you all lots of good luck and great outcomes!

Loudooray congrats on being PUPO!  Try and relax, hopefully won't be too long a wait for you.

Goldbunny - wow 10 follies is fab, that's what I had.  You still have time for the runt to catch up a bit.  Fingers crossed for EC Monday.

Hi krichmond, I took time off before EC and after ET too, I think it def helped me.

Good luck waitingtomeetyou, on your second cycle.  I hope the increase in Stimms will help you succeed this time.

X


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I have had another bad day today. I don't know if it is the heat or the treatment but my whole body aches and i am constantly tired.

KR: I am on a short protocol i have only had one scan which was the baseline scan, i have another scan on Monday 29 July. I hope everything works out for me.


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there,

Dreamcometrue - I was feeling really rubbish yesterday as well and just wanted to be in bed. Got in from work and had a bar of chocolate and then bed.Good luck on Monday, I hope all the drugs are working!!! Can I call you DCT

I was amazed at the thread linking but might have to take notes to see who is doing what and when. Apart from DCT and I, is anyone else in DR mode at the moment?

What are the confidence levels like?

HinaP - hope you are enjoying the summer and getting yourself psyched for the next go?

Fingers crossed Loudooray. I hope the wait is bearable.

Hope the EC goes well Goldbunny and you get lots of lovely eggs. 

X


----------



## Louisej29

Hi all

I seem to have lost track with what stages everyone is at! Will have to read back through to do personals when im not on my phone !

Starting stims tomorrow! Sooooo nervous. Especially as the nurse told me tonight chances of success decrease a lot with each failed cycle! On our 4th so that wasn't what I needed to hear! Trying to keep
Pma up!!! 

Love to you all and hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Ladies

I'm on day 6 of my stimms, next scan and bloods on monday 29th, fingers crossed  
This is my first ivf cycle, I'm 40! So hope it works. Sending positive thoughts to all you ladies going through this at the moment. 

Ju x


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

It is hot again and i am finding it difficult to sleep in this weather can't wait for it to cool down,

KRichmond: Ofcourse you can call me DCT i don't mind hun

HinaP - hope you are enjoying the summer. When are you due to start your treatment?

Fingers crossed Loudooray. I hope you guys don't have to wait too long.

Hope the EC goes well Goldbunny and you get lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## HinaP

Hello ladies

Hope you are well.

Well AF came today so have booked in for dummy ET then DR! So it is all beginning! Excited and nervous at same time!

Goldbunny- hello and good luck for  Monday will keep my fingers crossed for you! X 

DCT hope you are better, it is bit cooler today so hopefully get a decent nights sleep. Try and get some rest over the weekend. 

KR- how is DR going ? Chocolate is good for the soul!! 

Ju- hi , this is my first ivf too, really did not know what to expect but support on here is great. Good luck.

Louise-good luck with stimms today, have to remain positive and all those good vibes will reach  those little darlings!!

Good luck to everyone else that mentioned!


Hina

Xx


----------



## rsm

Hi Hina and everyone,
Sorry it's taken me a while to update you but I was looking for the over 42 first time IVF thread and it disappeared but I guess it's been merged with this.
I can't find the threads so forgive me for not remembering who was asking me about DHEA but here is what happened....
It seemed that for me the DHEA made a big difference. I had three great sized follicles at EC with perfect estrogen levels and they collected two great eggs. Both of them fertilised and I had two top grade embryos one 4-cell and one 2-cell transferred on day 2 which was 9 days ago now.
I was feeling on top of the world and was soooooooooo positive that this was our time.
Alas, it wasn't meant to be because last night I started cramping and spotting and today it's a bit more and my boobs have stopped hurting etc etc. This always happens to me in a negative cycle so I don't need to do a pregnancy test to know that I'm not pregnant - after 5 and a half years of TTC I know my body to know when I'm out.

I think, turning 43 in a two week's time, it's time for me to be realistic and try to come to terms with the fact that I might never have my own baby. I'm going to keep taking the DHEA for 6 months and keep trying naturally and if it's meant to be then it will happen - I just have to be strong.

I want to thank each and every one of you for always being there, even though I may not have posted loads, I'm on FF ALL the time reading posts and you have all helped me in your own way no end.

I'll keep an eye on the forums and wish you all so much luck wherever you are in your cycle.

Love and hugs


----------



## KRichmond

Hi everyone

It's the weekend, thank goodness. I can be a complete pain and only my husband has to bear it.

RSM - I am sorry to hear your symptoms. I hope it isn't what you think. It is such a painful process to go through.

Louise29 - yes I need some PMA too. Was thinking of ordering some from Amazon. How quickly do you think they would deliver?

DCT - hope all your heat is encouraging the follies to grow.

Love to everyone........


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all, not been on here for a week as been on a trip with my family but loads happening, hello to all the newcomers!

Goldbunny, good to hear cycle going well, sounds good for EC Monday, fingers x you get a great haul of super eggs

Krichmond, I'm also at 92 Harley with Mr Lavery, just ended a super long protocol sfter 3 weeks DR and a long time stimming, lucky BFP so nervously waiting for 7 week scan on Monday. Eek. Nurses are great, much more personal than at Hammersmith.

Whitvi- been thinking of you and was glad to hear about your massive belly. I know mine is all wi d at the moment, im either constipated or the opposite right now. Have had some undignified experiences recently, one involving the loo at a national trust castle, and a very schocked older madam in pearls who had the misfortune to walk into the toilet just after one of my desperately uncomfortable moments   Scans are nearing now - how many possible scenarios have you thought of and prepared for? Hope you are feeling well.

RSM, sorry to hear the outcome of this cycle but your attitude and outlook seem strong and healthy, though i know you'd rather not have to rely on that kind of strength once more. Take care.

Too many posts to take in all at once, but wishing everyone well, keep going with the DRing and Stimming and hoping and waiting, and coping with work and the heat. Special good luck to the few first timers too. Louise, i think fourth is the new third time lucky, hope this is the time for you. 

Happy weekends everyone xx


----------



## Adventurer

KMDT - I know how you feel, you do have a goal, that is to save for the next one.  Don't give up, I hope you start to feel better soon.

Eymet - How are you doing, have you had another beta?

Lou - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Sorry to hear you were feeling sad about the baby you lost, I hope it's better now and you can focus on the embie/s inside you snuggling in.

Pippi - How is DH's ankle doing?  Has he seen the consultant yet?  It does sound like timelines will be tight, but doable with willpower, which I know you have, hang in there hon.

Louisej - What did you decide to do about the baby asprin?  Good luck with starting stimms and keeping up the pma 

Whitvi - Thanks for you support, I hope everything is still going smoothly for you and the belly is starting to calm down.

waitingtomeetyou - Welcome! Good luck with this cycle, you are definitely still in with a chance at 40.

rsm -   I'm so sorry, this process really is so difficult.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future.

Blinkbutton - Your experience made me laugh, even though I'm sure it wasn't fun for you at the time, it's great you can laugh about it now!  I hope all is still going as well as possible otherwise.

Hi to Elfin, KRichmond, dreamcometrue, Blinkbutton, HinaP, Ka40, goldbunny, hopefuljules, and anyone else I missed.  I hope you are all doing Ok wherever you're at.

AFM - Just over a week to go now before I fly to Chennai for treatment, I'm taking DS and we're leaving on August 4th.  I find myself getting weepy when I think about it, not excited at all.  It's just so hard to believe that there might be a golden in my 16 frozen when there hasn't been in the 28 I've had transferred already.  With DS it seemed so hard at the time, but when I look back it was a breeze in comparison to this, aaarrrrgh.  In some ways I just want it over, whatever the outcome is, so I can get on with my life.  Sorry for the negativity 

Hugs to all


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh exciting Louise, hope you got your mojo back

Sorry to hear RM that you feel it'll be a bfn. You're not out until otd but I know you feel you know your body, guess it helps makes any bfn easier to bear if you are prepared for it. Hugs

Good luck adventurer, hopefully you'll have one good embryo in the 16 that are left. At least you gave it your best shot with OE so you really can't have any regrets. Hopefully the few months break as given your body time to be more ready to get pregnant. 

Welcome back blink button, ha ha to the loo experience....the joys of being pregnant !


----------



## tryingagainandagain

pipi -  indeed. there are no fixed rules in ivf, i guess thats why those of us with the strength continue to troop on. as i go further i feel less hopeful, but i think im already mentally preparing for the stage beyond this cycle. weird but it helps me. 

Louise - she didnt exactly time her comments well did she!? pfft. so here's some positivity  

rsm   lots of luck with whatever you decide to do next 

adventurer  -    - this may seem a silly thing to say but if you didnt do the fet then you'd have 100% failure but by doing them this % is reduced. there is still a chance  

  to everyone x


----------



## Ka40

Morning all

I have spent the last half an hour reading through posts and feeling real sad that we are all having to go through this madness.  Such a rollercoaster that consumes your whole life and existence, when having a baby should be the most joyful and exciting time in your life (and be easy)!!!
Just having a moment!!!  Must be the hormones?? Bear with me.  I wanna wrap everyone up in a massive group hug and make everything better, but unfortunately my super powers are drained and my magic wand is droopy!!! (no rude comments please)!
So, instead, I want to say thank you all for being here and for the support network which is just amazing at a time where us girlies are vulnerable and emotional wrecks.  Its great to know we can come on here, share stories, rant and cry and enjoy success stories bringing hope and strength along the way.

Ive absolutely no idea where all that came from!! (defo from the heart).  Maybe coz this road has been so long and its only my first cycle (started April)! and I'm so very close to EC next Wed/Thurs.  With a v low AMH 1.6, I have 7 good sized follies and a couple of tiddlers too, so am very pleased so far.  Scared the follies maybe empty, scared as I've never had a GA, scared that DP may not be up to scratch (we are doing ICSI), just scared really!!!! And a friend posted a 12 week scan pic on ** last evening!!

Ok, feel better now ta.  Thanks for listening.  Hope you all have nice chilled weekends.
Take care
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Morning lovely ladies

How are you all today

Beginning to lose track of everyone and what stages everyone is at so need to do some reading back!!

Blink button! You give me hope that it can and does work on the 4th attempt! Soooooo hope I'm joining you soon !! 

Adventurer.  Wishing you loads of luck as you travel back and hoping one of those 16 is your magic egg. 

Love to everyone else and sending luck to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh that was a nice message KA.  Wishing you tonnes of luck honey.  I Remember How scared I was first time but it's not so bad!  We are like  regulars at the lister now, soon all the staff will know us personally! Sigh! Hope its the last time we will be there!!  Which clinic are you in? Soooooo much luck for wedn or thurs ! Xxxxx


----------



## Elfin

Hi Everyone,
I hope everything is going well with each of you at your different stages  
Just popped in to say hi and update. I had a call from the gyn to request another blood test last Friday which put the wind up me a bit. Apparently my immune is low and we need to keep a check on it - so had that done and waiting for a call with results. Next week have to go in for decapetyl injection and start new meds. Finders crossed, its all very bewildering, I have to keep a check on what to do next!
lots of love and happy weekend 
Elfin


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I hopw that you all are well. I am still having trouble sleeping. Does anyone have body aches when they are stimming as i have really bad back and lower abdo pain also my legs are aching. I am constantly tired.


HinaP: I hope that you are well. Have you got a date to start yet

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ka40

Dream come true, im with ya hun. popped into town earlier and now soooo tired. Pain in back,groins and bum! We were only wandering bout for couple ours! Im sure it must be normal on stims?? They did tell me at the clinic not to exercise but walking is fine. Also to rest when needed and get some good kip. Hope you feel better soon hun. 

Good evening to everyone. Well my Saturday nights have certainly changed!!

Hugs Ka xx


----------



## Louisej29

How far into Stimms are you KA and dreamcometrue.  I'm on day 2- long way to go yet!!! Xx


----------



## Ka40

Im day 11 louise! these follies are taking their time. meant to be on a short protocol?! 
Hugs Ka xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KA - your message made me cry   lovely stuff 

saturday nights? any night would do! lolI was exhausted during stims last cycle, slept as soon as i got in from work. down reg is treating me a bit better this time though but my sleeping is erratic.

 everyone


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies, sorry to have been off for a while, but have had a stressful week or two... my first blood test showed a low reading and so I started having blood tests every two days to monitor as they thought it could be a possible ectopic. My doctor at the hospital said they see a lot of ivf patients who have ectopic, which is something I hadn't realised before but definitely good to be aware of. 
I was having mild left side aches/cramps for a few days, but I think I have just had what is a 6 week miscarriage, although they are still monitoring my bloods and have another scan tuesday as they say even if i have bled then it doesn't yet rule out ectopic....wow, anyway has been quite a tiring/ worrying week and although very sad it has not formed into a good pregnancy, I'm glad it is now coming to an end...
With my age, I know I have to move forward quickly if I am going to try again, so I'll be booking for my follow up at my clinic in the next week and go from there. So far they have said they are happy that my first ivf resulted in a bfp and at least they get something from that. 
We'll see.....
Hope everyone's is doing ok! xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh eymet so sorry for your loss,    massive hug hope you get a forward moving plan in place soon. but don't rush to recover - when I m/ced all I wanted was to be pregnant again immediately and could think of nothing else, but my body needed a little time. and i'm glad I didn't rush it, to give this next go the best chance.


----------



## Eymet

Thanks goldbunny!!  

I think you're absolutely right, as much as I want to push on again, I definitely want to let everything settle down and for my cycles to settle again...I imagine that will take 2 or 3 months?! Will just have to wait and see I guess. 

Best of luck to you with your cycle!!


----------



## LouDooRay

Thinking of all you ladies today. Goldbunny, huge best of luck for tomorrow, keeping it all X for you.   

RM, this is such an awful feeling. I'm alternating between similar feelings myself but whilst taking the uterogestan it's very difficult to know what are genuine symptoms and what's being triggered by the drugs. I'm also near the point of thinking that if this doesn't happen soon I'm going to have to accept it never will, and I guess that feeling is shared by many of us on here. It's so, so difficult. Lots of healing and positive thoughts coming your way.  

KA, hope your follies are now growing nicely.

Eymet, here's hoping everything works out for you next time.   

Hello to everyone else X


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies 

I was working all weekend and i am aching again all over . My bum and legs are worse.

Ka40: Thanks hun i am on a short protocol so i am on day 10 of stimming and tomorrow i have got my pre theater scan to see if i have got any growing follicles. I am so nervous. When is your scan? I have just read your last message, hun i can relate to what you are saying as this is my first cycle to and i am very scared. I have never had GP before either. Hun we can get through this and i hope we all have BFP's.  

HinaP: I am glad that you are on your way.I hope you are staying hydrated in this heat.

Eymet: I am so sorry for your loss hun  I hope you feel better soon.

Louisej29: the days will pass so quickly that you won't even notice where the time has gone.


----------



## Ka40

Good luck today DCT. Ive got my scan at 3. Egg collection wed or thurs. 
lotsa love to all today xxxx


----------



## Karhog

Just popping on to say so sorry to Eymet and best of luck for the future treatment, don't rush into anything until you feel ready.
Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at.
Adventurer...I have everything crossed for you for the fet, I know how hard it is to be positive following so many disappointments but you have to give it your best shot and you have a good reserve so here's hoping x


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi ladies

I have some verybad news . I did not respond to the treatment. I have no follicles for EG there fore i am stopping the treatment

I am very upset all i have been doing is crying. I may never be able to conceive as my ahm is very low. How can life be so cruel to me.


----------



## LouDooRay

Oh DCT, I'm so sorry to hear this news. I do believe, however, that there are some clinics out there who specialize in getting results from ladies with very low AMH. Please don't give up yet.

Goldbunny, all X for you today.

Louise, hope you are okay.

Eymet, I posted above about how sorry I was for your loss, not just the 'hope for better things next time' comment that appeared above. I don't know what happened, whether I accidentally deleted it or why these words didn't come up, but I'm appalled by how blase it looked and that wasn't what I intended at all. I remember only too well the pain of my three miscarriages and wanted to send you positive vibes and say how sorry I was to hear your news XXXXXX


----------



## HinaP

Hey

DCT- so sorry to hear this, please don't give up. I cant imagine what you must be feeling but we are here for you. xx 

Eymet- sorry to hear that, just take your time and recover well. Thinking of you. xx 

Goldbunny- fingers crossed for today. xx

KRichmond- how are you doing? 

Am just waiting for next week to my dummy ET and DR next Thursday!!! 

Wishing everyone the best wherever you are in your journey. Much love xx 

H

x


----------



## Eymet

Thanks Karhog and Lou, don't worry Lou, I hadn't thought anything!  

Thinking of you today goldbunny, take care when you get home and have a nice relaxing day!! 

Best of luck Adventurer for FET!!  

Sorry you're having a rough time dreamcometrue. Maybe worth letting your body settle down from all the stims and poss a gentler approach would suit you?! don't give up hope, there are other options to look at!!  

Exx


----------



## Birdiepie

I just want to say that life is just s**t sometimes and just doesn't seem fair. Once you hit 40 it seems everyone (including yourslef sometimes) panics that it is all over and you may as well just give up. I think that you all have to do what you feel you can and are able and then you can say well at least you tried. That is what I thought after IVF. I spent a lot of time thinking about it and felt that for meafter one round my trying was over as I found IVF so very painful especially egg transfer as they discovered a kink and it took several attempts with me crying in pain to complete the transfer. However if I hadn't had IVF they wouldn't have found the kink and fixed it after my BFN and it must have been that that did the trick for me. Maybe also the not stressing and worrying all the time...who knows.

I so wish I had a magic wand for you all


----------



## rsm

OMG I'm a complete and utter state of shock. I was convinced 4 days ago that it was all over for me that today when my husband insisted I tested I really didn't want to but thought I should as a formality for a negative and to get closure.

The brown spotting has continued albeit not very much and by boobs completely stopped hurting, in fact I think they may have even shrunk but this morning I've done 5 tests and they are all   .

I've just been to the clinic to have a blood test and get the results this afternoon. I feel so numb at the moment just can't believe it. I have absolutely NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever so really really nervous.....

Will let you know the results when I get them this afternoon. But it just goes to show - you just never ever know.

Thank you girls for encouraging me not to throw in the towel - you were right !


----------



## LouDooRay

RSM - what amazing news. Hope this will now be your last TX for the best of reasons


----------



## Louisej29

Brilliant news rsm.  So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Karhog

Dreamcometrue  so sorry to hear your news. I know its so disappointing but there really are other options. Speak with your clinic to find out what they suggest. Have you considered donor? I had many failed treatments and was at the end of the line, we decided to try double donor and it worked! 
It was never our first choice, but reality sank in and we have grown thus baby from a bunch of cells. We will all being well finally be a family after over 20 years!
Please don't give up hope yet, but give yourself time to get over this upset to revaluate  your options.


----------



## Karhog

Rsm...... Fab news, congratulations!


----------



## Birdiepie

Ram that is fab news. I didn't have any symptoms either until a bit further on but then I was only sick a couple of times and didn't have sore boobs or anything. I kept wondering if I had made it all up!!

Dreamscometrue I agree with Karhog. Explore other options. It doesn't matter how you get there what matters ultimatley is your goal x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations RSm great news.

I have totally lost count of which threads I have posted to today so sorry if this is a repeat but I got 8 eggs at e/c today they're being ICSIed. Poorly after the sedative but starting to feel better now.      very pleased with 8.


----------



## Ka40

Evening Ladies

DCT - Sending massive hugs to you, can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Give yourself lots of time and wrap yourself up for a while, then begin a new plan.  There's always hope out there hun xxxx

Bunny - Fab news lovely, that's a big number.  So pleased for you hun.  Fingers crossed xxx

RSM - Congratulations!

Hello to everyone else, sending you lots of good positive vibes and hugs galore

AFM - Nother scan today and back again 2moz! 7 follies growing lovely, which with a AMH of 1.6 I think is fab?  Just praying there are eggs in there? EC booked for Thurs and coz I'm an old bird the ET will be Sat or Sun.  Since starting in April, with lots of hiccups along the way, I can't believe we are nearly there!  Got everything crossed apart from me legs!! (sorry)

Take care all
KA xxx


----------



## rsm

I'm so sorry to be a Debbie Downer but I'm now sitting at the computer in tears. My HCG was only 26 and progesterone 56. He's given me Gestone injections and said really it could go either way as the HCG level is the low end of normal. I'm devestated and so upset.

I have to go back on Wednesday to see if they've doubled or dropped so more anxiety until then and I'm dreading the gestone - they look horrible.

Anyway, sorry to be so miserable but didn't know where else to turn...


----------



## goldbunny

oh no, I was so happy for you RSM, what a disappointment and heartbreak. but if it could go *either* way there's a chance of a good outcome? so let's focus on that


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear rm. gutted to get a bfp but then only have a hcg of 25. So terrible and so disappointing.
I had a low hcg and the waiting was terrible...even worse than waiting for otd. However mine was never really high enough to pick it up on a home test. Hugs for Wednesday and hope it increases....but I know how tough a time you are going through.

Also emyet, sorry for you bad news. 

Great to hear ec went well gold bunny, 1 more egg than last time is great.

Good luck for ec ka. I'm sure they'll be eggs in all those follices. That was a really nice post that you posted a few days ago....

Thanks for coming on with support birdie pie, nice to get you bfp naturally.


----------



## LouDooRay

RSM, that is just so cruel. I can relate to how you must be feeling as happened to me before - spotting and dropping HCG levels just the day after I'd seen my first BFP. The pain of this awful rollercoaster is indescribable at times. I'll +1 to Goldbunny, sending lots of prayers your way and hoping the outcome won't be as bad as you think.     

Goldbunny, 8's good. Hope you're resting up and recovering from EC okay.


----------



## rsm

Thanks so much girls x


----------



## Birdiepie

Reading your post RSM I have every empathy. My last pregnancy I had to wait for my hcg and I felt sick with anxiety. My hcg was low but they said it didn't matter as long as it doubled. I am keeping everything crossed that it continues to rise   x


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies 

Thank you for your kind words and support but i can not stop crying. I so upset, My DH had to go to work and i am on my own, was invided to go to my sis in laws but they have to young kids and i did not want to go just in case i started crying. I really wanted this ivf to work.

Good luck to all of you who are going through different stages i hope that you all have BFP.


----------



## Eymet

Well done goldbunny with your 8, hope they get busy tonight!!  

Sorry to hear rsm, I've just been through the same thing, so I know exactly where you are...low hcg levels are generally not a good sign, however, it could be that it was a late implanter,so there is definitely still some hope.  

Hope everyone is doing well!! E xx


----------



## Adventurer

Eymet - I'm sorry hon   Do you know whether it's ectopic or not yet?  The silver lining is that you did get that BFP, here's hoping you get another when you do decide to try again.

Ka40 - I loved your "hormonal" post  Good luck with your next scan and EC.

Louisej - How are stimms going?  The staff at my clinic know us very well too.  They are practically as invested as I am, I hate letting them down!

Elfin - How were your immune testing results?

dreamcometrue -   I'm so sorry.  Take time to grieve and be kind to yourself.  It's totally understandable that you are still upset.  When you feel ready you might be able to ask the ladies on this thread some some questions about DE or adoption if that is interesting to you.

LouDR - Are you in the 2ww?

rsm -   My heart goes out to you, the same thing happened to me on my last cycle - mine was 20.  I am praying your HCG is rising as I write.  Hey, this forum is for us to say how we feel warts and all, that's the great thing, we all understand how you're feeling 

goldbunny - 8 eggs is fantastic! I have everything crossed for a great fertilisation rate.

Birdiepie - Congratulations on your pregnancy, it's really good to hear positive stories 

Hi to Pippi, HinaP, Karhog and everyone else.

AFM - Thinking about packing today, I always worry I'm going to forget something essential, but almost never do.  About to epilate my legs in anticipation of a nice warm (actually very hot) climate, it's freeeezing here!

Xx


----------



## Ka40

Hey ladies
I've been tossing and turning in me bed for an hour and abit fed up now. I've gotta work soon. Has anyone else had quite disturbed sleep during treatment? For the past week ive been having lots of dreams, waking several times a night and also awake early. This is so unlike me as im usually a fab sleeper, i love my bed!! maybe im sub-consciously preparing myself for lack of sleep once a baby arrives!!!!!! Here's hoping. Im day 14 on stimms, meant to be a short protocol!!.

I hope noone is reading this post now and that you slept well. 
Hugs for a happy day Ka xxx


----------



## goldbunny

yes the drugs always give me weird dreams too but i sort of enjoy it. hehe. the other day i dreamt i lived in the most beautiful house you ever saw. very disturbed sleep last night, so sleepy from the sedative still, but scared of going to sleep in case i couldn't wake up. then waking through the night because of my digestive system and of being so bloated. and of course, worrying about 'the phone call'. which now i'm awake is going to make me anxious! praying for embies.


----------



## BlinkButton

Goldbunny - congrats on 8 eggs, that's wonderful, hope that phone call comes in early this morning with more good news for you. I've been having mad dreams too - the other night I was hanging out and fooling around like i was the girlfriend of prince william (ooh er?) and last night was frolicking with an old male friend havent seen in ages - why?!! 

Eymet - really sorry to read your very sad news. You sound like you are coping amazingly well.  

Ka40 - my sleep was the same as you all the way through my treatment cycle, I think it was the drugs but also the anticipation and build up. Surprising how you can still function reasonably well. Good job there is the internet and FF to keep you occupied in the middle of the night too! Stimms will be over soon and that will be a relief. 

Dreamcometrue - so sorry its so unfair. Wise to avoid visiting family with young children I think, its just too hard. Cry all you can, its good to let it all out. 

RSM - sorry to hear your bad news. Really devastating and confusing. 

Adventurer - fingers and toes x for your FET - hope theres a BFP coming your way!

Whitvi - good luck with your scan today

Hi to everyone else

I had my first ultrasound yesterday at 6w6d and to my astonishment we saw an 8.1mm blob with a strong heartbeat. Not usual for me to see the right thing at the right time and place in my body. Going back for another scan at 9w as the Dr said that nature will normally resolve any problems by week 9 - although people often think its week 12 she thinks week 9 is the milestone to focus on. Been googling MC stats and realise my good scan puts me in good stead but my age increases the risk. Oh to be 5 yrs younger! Don't know how I would deal with loss after coming this far but feel all too well prepared in some ways. feeling lucky but like the reaper is just out of camera shot waiting to take it away. Feel guilty as well - sharing this journey with you all means we all know how hard it is but then when it goes well you also wonder why and how long for and feel guilty that not everyone gets to have the same outcome. Probably not making sense but emotions are complex with this as ever. Another 2ww begins.

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Morning ladies.  How are you all today?

Gb. Hope your eggs got jiggy overnight and you have lots of lovely embryos today!! Look forward to hearing the good news phone call!

KA. I'm lucky I never seem to suffer from lack of sleep!  When is your EC day?

Adventurer.  When do you set off? Loads of luck! 

Rsm.  Really hoping those levels improve for you , must be an anxious time.  Sending hugs xx

Dreamcometrue.  How are you doing hun? Hope you're ok.  It is devastating when an ivf fails and my heart goes out to you. I know how painful it is x 

Love to everyone else 

Well I'm on day 5 of Stimms so I'm guessing EC will be next Friday (ish)  never been so scared of the outcome ever before. Think each failed cycle has taken so much out of me and not sure how much more my body (or my mind) ( or my finances!) can take. Know the odds are against me , juts have to hope and pray I'm one of the lucky ones! 

Have a good day everyone and talk later
Love louise xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Blink button. That's brilliant news.  You must be soooooo happy!! How lovely to see after all you have been through!  You keep me inspired to keep going!!! Xxx hope the next scan is as successful ad this one!


----------



## rsm

I did another HPT this morning and I'm sad to say that the line was much lighter than it was yesterday.

I guess I'll go for the blood test tomorrow just to confirm what I already know...

This is the most cruel thing I've ever been through : (


----------



## KRichmond

Hi All,

Have been off this site for a few days as my Dad has been in hospital so have been focussing on him and my Mum.

DCT - so sorry to hear your news. It takes time for it all to sink in and decide on the next route. I felt like crying all the time last time when I got a BFP and I wanted the whole world to know how upset I was but of course you have to carry and act normal at work etc. Hope you are being nice to yourself.

HinaP - yes I am fine, bit bored of injecting on the DR and can't wait to start stimming. How are you doing?

Blinkbutton - really good news and nice to hear from someone else at 92. There don't seem to be that many people on this site there.

Goldbunny - those sound like good results so fingers crossed.

RSM - I hope you are managing to keep from going crazy with all this conflicting news.

PMA to everyone, wherever you are on this on this journey.

XXXX


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug rsm, sorry you're going through this.


----------



## goldbunny

had 'the call' this morning, yesterday we had 8 eggs collected, 6 were mature and 5 fertilised (ICSI) so very very relieved with that!       go embies! putting 2 back Thursday if all goes well (cross everything!)


----------



## Birdiepie

RSM- that is just so rubbish  

Blinkbutton- congratulations   

Goldbunny- brilliant getting 5 little embies. Fingers crossed for Thursday  

KRichmond- hope your dad is ok. I miss my dad so much. He would be over the moon to know I am having a little girl!!

To everyone else that I may have missed sending positive thoughts for you all


----------



## rsm

Goldbunny - that's brilliant news. Go little embies go....


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news gold bunny. Do the clinic advise against transferring 3 back?

Know how you feel Lousie,...hang in there

Sorry to hear about your dad krichond

Blink button...great news, interesting about the 9week thing.

Battery about to die on ipad....


----------



## Elfin

Hey girls,
Just checking in to see how you are all doing   I got my blood result back and I am now normal with my immune cells, but only just - why is that?? The docs don't seem to get it either other than that I was really stressed with work at that time and maybe I'm just starting to relax a bit now. I have had real problems sleeping though, the heat does not help I guess. I told the acupuncturist and he did some work on me yesterday and I'm not kidding I slept like a log last night! Maybe psycological? I don't know - I don't really know what to ask of him though, he asks me how I'm feeling and takes it from there...Maybe keeping me stress free and the blood pumping around the right áreas is all I need for now? just don't want to waste my money if its not going to help you know? So the slow process continues, injection Friday and then start the est patches... its different, this time I don't have to do stimms etc just getting myself ready for the end of August - keeping myself healthy, sane    and trying not to go to bed with worries (as I often do!), keeping my feelings positive and dreams as realistic as I can without running away with myself! ; 

- Eymet,  really sorry -  Rsm, keep strong  - sending you both hugs, next time is your time  
- Good luck Adventurer
- Birdpie, totally agree about stress, it is my worst enemy and I am in  constant battle with it - 
- Goldbunny  - just fabulous, all the best!
- Dct - I am so sorry to hear your news, I totally empathise as I found myself in your position not so long ago, same age, first try - Words cannot describe I know, the desperate feeling of where do I go from here? what do I do now? I remember and it was not a nice time or place to be in having the focus taken away from you. Take your time, let the stimms out of your system, get informed at the clinic and talk to your partner about your options - I needed a bit of time afterwards, I read a lot  and we talked a lot and we made the big decisión to go the donor route. Bottom line is we really want a family so we chose the direction for us and here we are with big fingers crossed  
Take your time  

Lots of love and positive energy to everyone (had a Little bit more time to type today, 
Elfin xxx


----------



## BoTree

Hi Everyone

I'm just about to start my first cycle and I'm hoping I can join in? I have posted a couple of times elsewhere, so I know a few names, but I'm not so good at this public posting thing! 

Anyway, I cannot keep up with all the names at the moment, but I have been reading where you all are and seeing what's going on and say hi to you all, whatever stage you're at right now.

I've got a first scan on Thursday and then, as it's a really short protocol, I should have reached ET (fingers crossed!) in about 8 / 9 days!

BoTree


----------



## Louisej29

Welcome botree and good luck with your first cycle!  

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Keeping them all X for you Goldbunny.

Thinking in particular of Eymet and RSM, hugs to you both.   

Welcome BoTree. I hope you find the short protocol as hassle-free as I just have. For me it was a breeze compared to the long one and I experienced very few side effects: a relief, as the Buserelin on the long protocol did very strange things to me indeed.  

I don't have night peeing with anything like the severity of my three previous pregnancies, but last Saturday in York a strong smell of rubber triggered a sickness bout. At 5dpt, to say this took me by surprise is an understatement but it wasn't a one off. I've suffered intermittent nausea and sickness over the past 3-4 days.

OTD is this Friday. Since doing the short protocol I've also noticed that the 2WW has reduced in time from 14 days to 11 - at least, it has in my clinic.

Good luck to everyone on this thread who's on the cycle rollercoaster. X


----------



## whitvi

Hi all,

Sorry been off for a while.  Heads in a spin, went for scan yesterday (blink thx for asking) and its twins! I'm shocked, not sure why as we knew there was a possibility with putting two blasts back, but I really did not think both would take! DH and I in shock....

Blink, well done on your scan too, it's such a relief to see isn't it.  I need to go back for a 10 week scan as nurse said by then we will know state of play for 12 weeks.

Loudooray - good luck for Friday - sickness sounds promising!

Louise - glad to hear you're stimming now, how're you feeling on it?

Welcome Botree - short protocol sounds fab.

Elfin, sounds like the relaxing and letting things be have been good for you - what will happen will happen, and go with the flow. Good luck with your upcoming cycle!

Gold bunny -fab 5 fertilised! That's brill, good luck with your ET.

RSM - so sorry to hear re the hpt test results, its devastating to come so far, just take a bit of time to get your head straight and don't be too hard on yourself.

Eymet, wow what a ride you've you've been on also, it's gone on for a while so cannot believe how strong and brave you've been.  Again devastating news I know, but at least as adventurer says you got one BFP so I'm sure you'll achieve that again some day.

Hi to everyone else, adventurer, pippi elk, birdie pie, krichmond, ka40, DCT and anyone else I've missed.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

whoah whitvi twins! how exciting!   

thanks loodooray EVERYTHING crossed for you too for testing!!!!

hugs louise, welcome Botree, positive energy to you too elfin, pippi I could have 3 back if I wanted but I really don't want to risk triplets! so if they are good quality I won't put 3 back. RSm, are you ok x hugs..
congrats on HB blink top news  

hugs to krichmond, adventurer, KA40, birdie, dreamcometrue, anyone else who's reading x x x x


----------



## Ka40

WOW so much as happened since my last post

Bunny - fantastic news, good luck for 2moro

LMR - Sounds fab, very excited for you hun.  fingers crossed for Fri

Welcome to Bootree, its amazing support on here, you've come to the right place!!  Good luck with your first cycle, I'm on mine too and also doing short protocol

Elfin - Happy healthy month! Hope all goes well for the end of August

Richmond - Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he gets better soon

RSM - Huge hugs to you, I'm so sorry hun, it must be devastating.  Look after YOU and give yourself some time

Louise - How's you doing.  Be thinking of you on Friday.  You WILL be one of the lucky ones, its your time hun

Blink - Thank you for the reassurance re sleep.  I mentioned it to the clinic yesterday and they said it wasn't common to have disturbed sleep on Stimms!!!  Said it could to all the emotions.  Fantastic news for you lovely, soooooo chuffed.  Great to have some fab news, gives us all hope

Adventurer - Thank you.  Hope things are going well with you

Love n hugs to everyone that I have missed (and apologies)!!

AFM - Had scans Mon and Tues, all on schedule for EC 2moro!!  I can't believe we are almost at the next stage.  Took my trigger last night, 3 injections is abit harsh!!  I've been through every emotion this week, but am happy to be here.  Scared about 2moro but trying to stay positive.  I have 6 decent sized follies, just hoping the eggs are ok??  This is such a mental journey.  I have total admiration for everyone going through it, especially those that are doing it again and again.  Good luck to all

Lotsa Love Ka xxxxx


----------



## Birdiepie

It is nice to read some good news for a change. Good luck to all those heading towards EC and ET


----------



## Louisej29

Evening ladies

Whitvi!!!!  Twins!!!!  What fantastic news.  ! Soooooo pleased for you.  Twins is my absolute dream! 

KA.  Good luck tomorrow for EC ! Don't forget to wear orange clothing! Meant to be the colour of fertilty and bring luck!! 

Gb.  Good luck for Et. You've had great numbers and a great fertilisation rate so hope it all keeps going in the right direction for you!

Loodooray,,,, oh that sickness sounds very promising indeed.  Think you may be our next bfp.  Fingers crossed for you hun x 

Eymet /rsm.  Thinking of you both and hope you're both doing ok

I'm still on Stimms.  Scan tomorr and hopefully EC next thurs or fri! 

Love to all

Xxxxxx


----------



## BlinkButton

Yay Whitvi - what a fantastic, amazing, wonderful result!!!! I bet you're feeling dazed and a little freaked out, and will be for a bit but thats brilliant, so delighted for you both  

thanks everyone for the warm well wishes - lovely to have the support and know it can help give hope and motivation to others

Eymet and RSM - hope you're both ok  

GB - great to see all still going well for you and your excitement is obvious -  

KA - wow you are well triggered and ready to go! you'll be like a bunch of grapes! I had two triggers this time and got a few more out  - every little bit helps. Very best of luck and thanks for your kind words. 

LDR - sounds promising - fingers x for you 

Botree - dont feel compelled to write more than you need to - post whatever you want and don't think too much about it. Welcome. 

Elfin - you sound in good headspace right not - half the battle - stay positive 

I just got to figure out how to handle being back at work with terrible wind. And still the dreaded D. But what can you do?


----------



## Louisej29

Hi blink button

How did 2 triggers work then !?


----------



## goldbunny

just one then the next for a double dose. i was prescribed two but only used 1 in thr end.


----------



## Louisej29

Oh thanks ladies. Might ask my consultant about that!!! 

Is et still tomorrow goldbunny?


----------



## KRichmond

Hi there

I love hearing the positive stories. So let's keep them coming.

Thanks for the well wishes for my Dad. He is actually OK after having a stent put in his artery. Popped a tear at work today but I think that it may be my hormones, managed to regroup before my boss got in!!!!

RSN - how are you?

Ka40 and Goldbunny - good luck tomorrow.

DCT - have you had any more info on why there was no response?

Loodouray - hope you are holding your nerve till OTD.

Hello HinaP - when are you starting

Hi to everyone else.......


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I am still trying to get over the shock of what has happened to me. It is great that some of you ladies are getting positive results, I really wish you all the luck in the world.

KRichmond: The clinic only said that my amh levels are low, that was the reason why i did not respond to the treatment. I am not giving up on my dream. I am going to a different clinic to get a second opinion next week, I know women with lower amh than mine get pregnant with ivf. 

I wish you all the best


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies and thanks for all your kind wishes!!  

Whitvi, what fantastic news with twins and Blinkbutton lovely to be reassured about the 9 weeks, that's good to know!!  

Adventurer, unfortunately I won't know whether it was ectopic or not as my hcg levels didn't get high enough to be able to see it on a scan, so was just monitored to make sure they were coming down and if it was ectopic, it seems it has taken care of itself.. I hope all going well for your FET. 

Welcome Botree, good to see you here and best of luck with your cycle!! 

Ka, good luck today with EC and hope all goes well for your ET goldbunny!! 

Best of luck to everyone cycling at the moment, I need to catch up a bit on the posts!!


----------



## Ka40

Hey all. soz for no personals but just got home and im heading to bed!! Egg collection this morning, they got 6 little lovelies. We are so pleased. 
Hope everyone is ok? Hope u got on ok bunny?
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Louisej29

KA well done ,, Hope those 6 eggs get jiggy in the lab tonight and a good phone call for you tomorrow.  Rest well x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats whitvi !!!!

Glad to hear ec went well gold bunny. 

Ive come down with a vomiting bug and fever so just reading and running at the moment...typical just at ovulation time too.


----------



## goldbunny

i'm now PUPO with 2, 3-day 8-cell embies back on board, cross everything! one frostie, 2 didn't make it. (out of 5)



hope everyone's had a good day


----------



## Karhog

WOW Whitvi- fantastic!       ^pompom
Goldbunny - congrats on being pupo! Will have everything crossed for you   
KA - great result, hope all is still going well     

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ka40

Evening!!

Wot a day. No shame left now. Just done my first pessary! think i prefer the injections. By the time we get to labour i dont think we will care wot happens to us. Dignity is alteady out the window lol. We are so lucky to get this far but each step is so emotional. Gonna be waiting for that call in the morning to see if theres been any jiggy jiggy overnight? Scary stuff this.

Hope everyone has been ok today wotever stage you're at. Bunny PUPI! thats got a nice ring to it!!!!!! lol. Congrats hun thats amazing. me next?? PLEASE??

Take care lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Ka40

Sorry Bunny!! PUPO sounds abit better than PUPI!!! lol  (fat fingers on me mobile)! xxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

hello everyone, first day of a week off work (need to try get some energy back before stims) and had a chance to read through your journeys -    you are all amazing   and beautiful, it makes me cry to see women giving eachother the support we so desperately need and arent getting in the real world.

eyemet, dreamcometrue and rsm im so so sorry       i hope you can all find some strength in time to keep going with this awful journey and crappy hand we've all been dealt. thinking of you all xx

dreamcometrue - im on a thread with other low amh'ers and seems  everyone is responding differently. i dont believe that low amh is the sole indicator. perhaps diferent drugs and protocall would suite you better. 

Whitvi - wonderful news massive congrats   

karhog - wowee 20 years, massive congrats   

elfin - i really suffer from stress, no matter how much R&R i add, i seem to worry about everything and everyone. ive managed to reduce family worries a little by asking making others aware of how im feeling but my biggy is work. ive a boss whos a bully but we need the money for treatment. this cycle ive tried to take a week off then a half week then a week off then a half week to try and minimise my contact with her through this time. if theres a third cycle i reckon im going to give up work, it effects my sleep too so who knows how its effecting our chances.   

Louise - i have orange everywhere   i have an orange rug for snuggling and an orange tpot, my dp even wore an orange tshirt to transfer last time - such a sweetie  

fxfxfx for everyone waiting on good news, i hear the uk was particularly jiggy the last few days


----------



## Ka40

Morning.
Just a quickie. weve had the scary phone call from the embryologist this morning........ 6 eggs cillected. 5 injected as one immature. 3 little darlings have fertilised normally plus 1 which is a little sluggish at the mo. Transfer sunday at 9am. We are sooooo happy xxx love to all xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats Ka40 great news


----------



## Elfin

Hey, Great news ka40 well done! 
WTMY, Good luck and have a good rest for it all starts   I know what you mean about work, I am the same with it - Luckily right now I'm off and getting my head together, the only prob is after they put 'them' in I'm back at work 2 days after  Just have to keep focused on whats important. I totally would have the time off then if I could.
Been for injection today and trying not to look at the side effects of the meds as they are always grim!!
Big hugs to everyone and happy weekend
xxx


----------



## LouDooRay

Goldbunny, congrats on being PUPO!

KA, that sounds promising, I have them all X for you. Don't worry about the pessaries, you quickly get used to them and it will soon become a routine to which you won't give a second thought.

EYMET, DCT, RSM, big     to you all.

Result today confirmed BFP. I should be euphoric but am terrified. The scariest thing is the thought of going through a repetition of last December - it was ugly - or coming even further through the process and having the same thing happen at a later stage. A really agonizing 3WW now begins until my viability scan; it was that stage last time they told me my little one hadn't survived. I guess after that there's another agonizing wait until the 12-week scan. The waiting never stops.

I'm trying to be pragmatic. I've had L.I.T., Intralipids and now starting Fragmin. I've done everything I can to give these little embies the best chance. It's out of my hands. And by trying again I have nothing to lose.

I know that I should be grateful. But a BFP on its own isn't enough and all I can do is   this time for a happier outcome.

   Positive vibes to all XXX


----------



## goldbunny

loodooray hang on in there. understand how terrifying it is!        at least you've got over the BFP hurdle and now all you can do is have faith xx


----------



## Louisej29

KA!  Congrats!  Scary phone call over and  soon it'll be et!!!  

Loodooray.  Congrats on your bfp! That's fab news. I can understand your worry, I would be the same if I got a bfp after having had a mc, but hopefully this is your time and  all will be well.  Fingers crossed x 

Love to everyone else x


----------



## Louisej29

Hi can anyone offer any advise as I am in major panic mode!?

Been on stimms for a week now and at scan yesterday all seemed fine.  For the last half hour or so I've had bad tummy ache and am bleeding.  Not heavy but more than spotting. This should not be happening on Stimms stage should it? Had never happened to me before on any of the other 3 cycles. Left a message at hospital but no response yet.  Really worried !


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats LDR, know you are scared but at least you've got over the first hurdle.

Great ka that all progressing well...

Louise, i don't know anything about bleeding during stimms....you really need to talk to the clinic. Maybe your estrogen levels have dropped....


----------



## goldbunny

sounds scary louise hope you are ok and that you are able to get medical advice soon. there's probably some simple explanation for it.


----------



## Adventurer

Ka40 - 4 still in the running, that's great news!  Oh yes, no shame left after this process, so true, lol.  Good luck for transfer 

Blinkbutton - How exciting to see your wee bean and hearbeat! Don't feel guilty, I personally love to see positive, happy outcomes on this thread, it gives me hope, and I'm sure most of the other ladies are like me.  Wishing you all the best for you 9w scan and can't wait to hear your news.

Louisej - I'm leaving tomorrow, 4:45am start from the house, yuk!  Have you heard back from the clinic about your bleeding? I have my fingers crossed that all is Ok for you 

rsm - I hope you're doing Ok.

KRichmond -   for your Dad to heal quickly.

Elfin - Not worrying is very hard when you're stressed, I know.  The acupuncture sounds great and it's fabulous that your immune system is Ok now.

BoTree - Welcome and good luck for your scan.

Whitvi - Wow!  What fantastic news.  I see you have an almost 2 year old, you are going to have your hands full, in a good way. Good luck with your 10w scan.

Eymet - I'm glad that it's taken care of itself, whether it was ectopic or not, because that can get a bit complicated from my understanding.  What are your plans now?

Pippi - I hope you're on the mend.  Glad it didn't happen while you were cycling!

goldbunny - Congratulations on being PUPO 

waitingtomeetyou - Welcome.  I'm sorry to hear about your work woes, that really sucks.  Taking time off sounds good.  I like that your DH wore an orange t-shirt 

LouDooRay - Congratulations! It's very understandable that you're scared.  I hope everything goes really well for you this time 

Hi to Karhog, HinaP, dreamcometrue and everyone else.

AFM - This thread is moving so fast now the 2 have been merged but it's great there's still such a fantastic level of support!  I take my last contraceptive pill tonight in anticipation that AF will arrive early or mid next week, so I can start my FET cycle.  I will arrive in Chennai on Monday afternoon, gulp.  Scared, but know I have to go through this.

Hugs to all


----------



## KRichmond

Hi All,

Was hoping to start stimming today but have been told to wait until Monday. I know it is only two days but it feels like I have been injecting for ages......

Adventurer - thanks for the post. My Dad sounds better than ever so I am going to focus on giving him a grandchild now!!!

Waitingtomeetyou and everyone else with work woes I can really sympathise. I am getting stressed because I thought I had all my dates to work perfectly around my boss being on holiday and then me being on holiday but with dates being pushed out etc. I am starting to stress which is ridiculous because it is only a 2 day delay and you can't schedule your body!!!!

Great to hear about all the BFP's and PUPO's.

Have a great weekend.

X


----------



## BlinkButton

LDR - congratulations!!   I feel completely the same as you, even now after my scan. The whole point of this is to bring a baby home and each step you take you you're grateful but you still have so many more to take before you achieve the outcome. The further you travel the more you feel  you have to lose. LIke you say, with the extra special measures like the intralipids, you've done absolutely everything to maximise your chances and you cant do any more. Fingers x for you, and hope you can feel calm and positive even if not all the time. 

KA - yay for your embies - well done!

Goldbunny - PUPO and waiting - hope its your time  

Louise - that sounds really stressful, and not being able to get advice, I hope you've either stopped bleeding or had some help  

Adventurer - hope arriving back in Chennai turns out to be ok

I've been really snappy with DH and tense at work, colleagues must think I'm a right cow, especially back from a holiday too! Done some pottering in the garden, mowed the lawn (strangely satisfying) and now cleaning. I'm like a hermit, don't want to talk to anyone right now. But guests here tonight so will have to snap out of it, should do me good. I cant stop comfort eating either. Ah well!


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!! Just popping back & seeing all the positivity gives me hope!! 
Adventurer - how's it going? 
Whitvi - good luck!! 
I am probably cycling at serum in oct - anybody got any experience with them or ZW? Feel like I should be on intrapilids now in preparation - due to my high NK & cytokines - anyone got any experience in that?
Also now on DHEA - which I hope will go in my favour. Trying to get my head round getting back on the merry go round! Lol  
Hoping 2013 works for everyone - I love the positive stories as it give me & my zimmerframe eggs hope! ;-) 
Asp x


----------



## Aspi

Krichmond- The work thing also gets harder the more times you have to cycle lol  & my partner has a new 6 day a week job with long hours - his boss is going to be over the moon when I push him in the office to beg for time during his probationary period! Lol  
Asp xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

Sorry been away girls ...  I have not had a proper AF for 10 weeks now so getting extremely fed up    ... I am having symptoms of it coming but ..........  Hopefully soon so that I can start the clomid again.

  to all with   and those PUPO.  Hugs to anyone after a BFN x


----------



## Ka40

Morning all

Elfin- good luck with the jabs. Hope they go well. Im back at work 2 days after et too. We just need to focus on whats the most important at the mo!

Pippi - Hope your tum has settled d
own hun

Whitvi- I haven't congratulated you on your fab news. Thats just amazing hin. Well done x

WTMY- Know wot you mean re support on here its magic. Dont let work ruin your chances. Probably right to have the time off


DCT - I've decided low AMH means nowt if you are on the right treatme


----------



## Ka40

Whoops fat finger alert again!! 
DCT - Everyone has a chance. My AMH was 1.6 last june. Ive just had 6 eggs collected!! 

Loodooray - Yep pessaries defo routine now.!! CONGRATS ON BF. Waoting is the devil in this hun. Keeping all crossed for you. Its your tine now. Think im gonna be scared too. 

Blink - thats fantastic. Dont you dare feel bad. Its great to have positive posts gives us all hope. So pleased for you. hermit and comfort eat all you want.

Elfin - Ive done accupuncture to try to relax. I feel its defo done something even if just to have an hour to myself! 

Botree - How you doin hun? 

Eymet - Hugs coming your way hun xx

Adventurer - Good luck for starting FET

Richmond - Waiting is pants. Good luck for tomiz. Great focus hun


----------



## Ka40

Dunno wot im doin sorry!!! Maybe nerves?? Hi to anyone else ive left out and good luck xxxx

Im off to ET in a mo. Never thought this day would come . Catch you later Ka xxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Loodooray.....congrats on your BFP     
Its great news though I know the waiting inbetween scans are horrendous

Good luck today KA...... soon be pupo!


----------



## KRichmond

Hi all,

Ka40 - good luck with the ET. Hope it all goes well.

Blinkbutton - Don't blame you for wanting to withdraw a bit. I just want to spend time with my DH and noone else really. Hope you had fun with you friends though.

General question - has anyone had stimms of 375 of Gonal F? That is what I am starting with on Monday. This is double the does from last time. I haven't seen any other posts with this much. Not sure if this is going to make me feel really rotten or if my previous dose was low. I am having ICSI due to MF.

Goldbunny - I hope you are feeling positive as well as everyone else who is PUPO. I love your symbol/smiley for rolling on the floor laughing. That made me chuckle.

HinaP - are you still checking in a bit?

DCT - how are you feeling about things? Are you considering any more treatment or are you taking a break for a while?


----------



## goldbunny

375 gonal f - ha- i have 450 for my first week of stims, then i REDUCE to 375 and add a whopping big dose of menopur for good measure!


----------



## Ka40

Me again!
I'm hanging on to her for dear life at the mo!!  thank you all.

Richmond - I was on 375 of menopur, no real side effects except the bloating!

Well, I'm officially PUPO, scary stuff.  Not the best news when we got the clinic this morning!  Out of the 3 that were doing well, 2 died overnight!  The other 1 is 8 cell, though grade 3!!!  The sluggish original one, is obviously a tough cookie as now a 4 cell and developing now at the normal rate (though a day behind the original others, think that comes from my DP laid back attitude to life)!!  So that special one and the 8 cell have gone back.  Not the best embryos, but they are embryos and there are 2!  Sad there was none to freeze though.  So, I guess its everything crossed until the 16th Aug!!  the nurse was lovely and said that even when you have younger ladies who are fit and healthy with top embryos, there is still no guarantee they will get BFP.  So its up to nature now.  I will look after myself over the next 2 weeks to ensure we have done absolutely everything we possibly can, so nerve wracking.  I'm so grateful to have got this far, but the worrying has only just begun.  Love to all you other PUPO's out there.

Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats on being pupo ka, diassapointing about the 2 not making it overnight but at least you got two put back...
Suppose if two are not going to make it, better it happens in the lab so they can transfer the remainder.
Take care of yourself in the 2 we.

Thanks I'm feeling more or less myself now...thankfully we managed to bd even tho i was nt feeling great as typically it was ovulation time...


----------



## Aspi

Congrats to all those with BFP & pupo! 
Ka40 - I was on 375 GF first time round & then on 600 of fostimon & merinol - I think it affects everyone differently - luckily I don't think it had too much of an affect apart from making me knackered!!
Asp x


----------



## KRichmond

Thanks for the responses re: Gonal F , Goldbunny, Ka40 and Aspirational - reassuring to know that this level is 'normal'. 

Ka40 - Best of luck with the on-board!!! Lots of positive thinking now and relaxing.


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

sorry i have been a way.... just been recovering. I am waiting for the clinic to get back to me about what to do next. I am suppose to have a AF but no sign of it.

I am hoping it come soon. 

Hey good news Ka40 about your egg collection. I suppose you are right that low AMH means nothing, I was on 300ml of gonal f i suppose that might have been too low for me. I paid for my last treatment. I will ask the consultant when i do get an apt with him.

Thanks a lot for all your support ladies at this crucial time. I don't think i could have done this on my own .


----------



## Ka40

Big hugs to you DCT. Of course you could do this in your own, us ladies are made of extra strong stuff!! It is great to know that others understand what you are going through tho and advice from others experiences is invaluable. What is your AMH hun? I was gonna start on 300u of stimms but they increased at the last minute to 375u as they thought i was a v slim risk for OHSS. They also told me at ET yesterday that a first cycle can give them an awful lot of info about you as individuals and how we respond to drugs etc. Was this your first time hun? Due to the DR drugs causing annoying cysts which delayed stimms for 2 months i also went onto the short protocol so maybe ask about that? Hope this helps hun. Obviously i dont know if we are sucessful in this cycle yet but it seems the clinic have given it the best shot for us. Hope you get some answers at your follow up hun. make a list of questions and dont forget that no question is a silly one. Its important to you.  Sorry to go on but i really feel for you. Sending big hugs your way Ka xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. I had 3 embryos transferred on saturday so now on 2ww, going to feel like the longest time ever. We used eeva which embryologist said worked really well in our favour because our high predictor wouldn't have been put back if just graded in lab because it was only a 6 cell and the rest were 7 and 8 cells. Fingers crossed one of them sticks.    

Ju xxx


----------



## betty21

hI jules - hope your 2ww goes smoothly and very quickly!! I had ED and had 2 Embies put in last month - my 2ww went actually really well, I tried my hardest to block it from my mind and only became nervous weekend of testing - which i couldnt help myself and done it a day early!! BFP   so now i am 7 weeks pregnant and now seriously nervous awaiting this saturdays scan!! Good Luck with your wait


----------



## LouDooRay

Hope everyone's doing okay.

Had my final intralipid drip this morning and I've now started on Fragmin injections, which I'll need to take for three weeks, plus the Uterogestan. 

   to everyone currently cycling or undergoing a 'wait'.


----------



## Karhog

Ju, congrats at being pupo! Hopefully at least Ok he of those little embies atre snuggling in.

Betty- yay   good luck with your scan, you must be over the moon!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well


----------



## dreamcometrue

Hi Ladies

I hope that you are all doing well.

Ka40: thank you for your support and your nice words. This was my first ivf. I was on a short protocol as my clinic adviced me that this was better for me , I was told that 300ul was the  highest gonal f they could give me, The nurse told me that they could not go higher than that.  I am  staying positive as i have heard that one of the girls i use to work with is pregnant after a failed ivf, so there is hope for me.

I wish you all the best at what ever stage you are at. love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## goldbunny

I've started on 450 gonal F every time.. 

good luck dreamcometrue hope you get another go maybe try somewhere else?


----------



## LouDooRay

DCT, so glad to see you haven't given up hope. It's devastating when a cycle fails. I came close - it was the long protocol didn't agree with me and I came within a whisker of having my cycle stopped as the Buserelin had such a bad effect on me. There's a lady I'm chatting to on another thread who is now PUPO despite very low AMH levels. Hope and positive thoughts go out to you


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Ladies,
wow I turn my back for 2 weeks and this forum as trebled in size !
sorry for the lack of personals, but  I know that I will leave someone out.
Congrats to the BFP's and sympathies to the BFN's. Been through it enough times to know that it takes
a strong person to get through a difficult time like this. 
Looks like we have a fair few going through the 2WW, as am I.
I am testing on Thursday and as usual am very anxious and dread the day for testing. 
I was happy in my pupo status and don't want it to change.

I have a question for you as I have heard conflicting reports. 
I have been taking DHEA, L'arginine, and Co-enzyme Q10 as supplements for this cycle. 
on the day of transfer the nurses said to stop taking these. but then the doctor has told me since to continue taking them. 
I am very confused and started taking them yesterday but am now worried that I am damaging positive activity(if any).
Can someone advise, because while I have emailed my doctor I don't really trust her judgement now.
Thank you,
Lindy xxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Thanks Karhog and Betty and congrats Betty on your  . Big hugs to you dct.

Ju xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lindy*.... congrats on being PUPO! My consultant always says to stop taking the DHEA after transfer as they aren't safe in pregnancy because of the detrimental effect on your hormones levels during the 2WW. As far as I know the others are fine to take. Never been told to stop taking those.

Best of luck.

xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Just bookmarking - have had a wee bit of time away from all things FF and IVF related (not fully through choice, spent a long time on w/lists for exploratory ops all of which have been clear, but at least that's good to know)

Going to read back and catch up a bit, but great to see a thread like this....


----------



## goldbunny

hi benbeculagirl i remember you.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Crap signal so forgive the short message. 

Dhea - only till et according to what ive read

Intralipids - how did you know or what made you decide togo this route? 

Congrats to the bfps - i love to hear the good news stories - h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Waitingtomeetyou*.... Intralipids are a treatment for high NK (Natural Killer) Cells. Your clinic should do a blood test to check levels of these and other possible immune system problems. Not cheap I'm afraid. Blood is sent to a lab in Chicago for analysis.

xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Congrats to those with BFPs and so sorry to those with BFNs. To those waiting, it will soon pass, hang in there.

In answer to WaitingtoMeetYou - I'm having intralipids because I've been diagnosed with elevated Natural Killer cells, and the intralipids are thought to counteract the effects of this and to aid implantation. I had the full range of Chicago immunity testing which is unfortunately very expensive, but at my clinic it's possible for women with a history of recurrent miscarriage to request intralipids whether they know they have elevated NK cells or not. It costs £500 for 3 drips, which compared to the cost of the Chicago tests is pretty reasonable. The medication itself is purely natural and cheap - it's the cost of administering the things that sends the cost up. Anyone should be fine with this treatment as long as they don't have a peanut or soya allergy.

I'm also taking Fragmin (which is Heparin, the drug mentioned in Lesley Regan's book on miscarriage) in case there are any clotting issues.

Hope this helps X


----------



## BoTree

Evening everyone

Thank you to all those who made me feel welcome here. I've been keeping an eye on what's been happening and it's been great to see the BFP's, congratulations! I hope everyone is doing ok, whatever their situation is. 

I can't believe it was just a week ago that I said I was off for my first scan and now, with lots of train journeys and little spare time, I'm off for a hopeful EC in the morning! I like this short time frame! I don't know how some of you manage with a long one and loads more injections!

Anyway, feeling a little achy and odd, but trying to stay calm. Don't ask, but ended up doing a cartwheel tonight, first time in years. Now thinking that might not have been the best of ideas...!

All the best to you all, BoTree xx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi BoTree

Good luck with ec in the morning. I hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Ju xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Botree - good luck for tomorrow
Sure the cartwheel wouldn't make any diff - esp if you enjoyed doing it!!

Hi Goldbunny, how are you?


----------



## Eymet

Good Luck tomorrow BoTree!! thinking of you!! xx


----------



## KRichmond

Hi All,

BoTree - the long protocol is driving me nuts. I have been injecting for about a month and will only have my first 'real' scan tomorrow to see what's growing!!!! Hope you feel OK after EC and fingers crossed with no. of good eggs!!!

Benbeculagirl - you sound like you are at a similar stage to me with the scan tomorrow. Keep me posted how you get on. I am praying for 10 growing follies at this stage but maybe I am being greedy!!

Goldbunny and all the other PUPO's, hope you are getting all the right symptoms and relaxing.

I have two more days of work thankfully and can then relax and pootle around the country for a few weeks, in between appointments of course. Not the most exciting way to spend your holidays but hopefully with an amazing outcome....though keeping realistic about expectations second time around.

Love to everyone.

XXX


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Kirsty & Lou thanks for the info, very helpful   So this is the chicago test ive heard round the threads. Dare i ask how much the full range costs? I havent had any m/c, never been pregnant so wondering whether its a route I should go down. Its interesting that you say we could get the intralipids drips without diagnosis. Sorry a little confused - so its £500 for drugs and to administer? thanks again for the info ladies  

botree - good luck with ec, the short protocall sounds almost heavenly (sort of)  

KR - first scan is seems like it will never arrive huh. mines is on tuesday. two weeks in the country sounds perfect, im on a wee break in the country just now in an attempt to keep calm. like you second time round, trying to stay optimistic but more realistic this time round! gl


----------



## BoTree

Hi

Thank you all for your good wishes. EC done and my three good growing follicles only produced one egg, so I'm now keeping everything crossed that it's the best one and it will do the business overnight! 

The disadvantage with th natural modified I am on is low numbers of eggs, so odds feel shortened, but hopeful it's the one that wants to be there!

Good luck to you guys doing your scans in the next couple of days, I hope there's lots to see. 

BoTree x


----------



## goldbunny

aw well done botree and good luck to your eggie!


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Kirstylovessushi, thanks for your advice on the supplements. 
I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days sorry for the delay in thanking you.

Had my test this morning and another BFN for me. 
Today has to be the longest day ever, going from crying to doing housework and DH is being the best,
Despite my continuous advice to him to find another younger woman to give him a family !
So once I have gotten over my first hangover in 3 mths I will start looking into Donor egg IVF.
a whole new world to look into. I will scan this thread to find beads of wisdom in that area.

Keep on supporting each other ladies and I will check in to give advice on any questions raised that I have experience in.
fingers crossed for BFP's all the way on this thread  

Take care,
Lindy xx


----------



## LINDY15

Botree just saw your post, 
Well done on your all important egg. 
Best of luck for tomorrow !!


----------



## goldbunny

lindy massive hug!!


----------



## BoTree

Lindy, so sorry to hear that. I hope you find out something that gives you confidence moving forward. 

And thanks to you and Goldbunny for my egg wishes! It needs it right now! At least the DS was voted as top notch, so just me then!!

BoTree xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lindy*.... so, so sorry to hear your dreadful news. This process really is just heart-breaking. I have tears in my eyes reading your post as I can feel your pain through your words. There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better at the moment. I always say to myself "today is the worst day and I'll start to feel a tiny bit better tomorrow and the next day...etc..". Let DH wrap you in cotton wool this weekend. Drink a really nice bottle of wine, or a few massive G&Ts. Then have your nails done or a massage perhaps. Something nice and relaxing as a treat. Always makes me feels a bit better. I so hope that donor eggs bring you the baby you and DH deserve so much. Take care.

Sending you a huge hug xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Waitingtomeetyou*..... from memory I think mine cost just over £1,000... between £1,100 and £1,200...something like that? I've never been pregnant either and my consultant wanted to test for NK cells especially, as the body can attack the embryo, viewing it as a foreign body before it can implant. So the intralipid treatment isn't just for ladies that have had multiple miscarriages. It's for both implantation and miscarriage problems as these can both be the cause of high NK cells.

My clinic charges £300 a go for the solution and administration via an IV drip. They recommend one after EC, another after ET and then a third if you get a BFP. So £600 or £900 in total. More expensive that Lou's clinic, but they are all different I suppose.

I hope that helps.

xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Lindy* So sorry to hear your news  

*Botree* Well done Good luck for ET   

*AFM* Well been hiding away waiting for AF to finally arrive after 3 months!!!!!!!! Well today is day 1 so starting Clomid again tomorrow. Woop Woop!!! Dh been tortured over the last few weeks due to my pmt. The DHEA has made my skin spotty and greasy but hopefully is doing the trick with my ovaries etc.


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Lindy    
Ronnie....hooray at last!
Botree, hope this is the lucky egg for you  

Afm- had nightmare week. Mum was rushed into hospital yesterday and will be having an op tomorrow.  I had phone call today regarding my gtt and have been told I have gestational diabetes.  (Totally shocked!) Have appt tomorrow to learn how to do the finger pricks that I will need to do 3 x daily to monitor levels.  Will need to change my diet and excercise more.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Lindy - Im so sorry to hear your sad news. i hope when you are ready that the next stage of your journey makes you the mummy you deserve to be  

botree    for your lucky eggie tonight 

kirstielovesushi - thank you for the information. I saw from your signature that youve had a few cycles and had some super results with numbers and grading, why do you think you have poor egg quality? my embies were not a great grade so i assumed that was poor quality. sorry for all the questions   x

karhog - hope your mums okay hon and sorry to hear your diagnosis, a healthier lifestyle will be good all round for you hon and give you something positive to focus on


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Lindy - Im so sorry to hear your sad news. i hope when you are ready that the next stage of your journey makes you the mummy you deserve to be  

botree    for your lucky eggie tonight 

kirstielovesushi - thank you for the information. I saw from your signature that youve had a few cycles and had some super results with numbers and grading, why do you think you have poor egg quality? my embies were not a great grade so i assumed that was poor quality and failure to implant? sorry for all the questions   x

karhog - hope your mums okay hon and sorry to hear your diagnosis, a healthier lifestyle will be good all round for you hon and give you something positive to focus on


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Waitingtomeetyou*.... don't worry about all the questions, that's one of the uses for this forum! The frustration is unimaginable regarding my egg quality! Because my embryos NEVER implant they think my eggs are chromosomally abnormal, resulting in poor quality on a deeper scale/level. They always look good on the surface and under the microscope, but still don't take?! Everything else seems to be ok, so through powers of deduction, the consultant thinks that chromosomes are an issue. We can have PGD or PGS (Preimplantation Genetic Diagnosis or Screening), but it's quite expensive and I always think it's better to use the money for another cycle and just pray for that one golden egg that must be hiding in there somewhere!

xxx


----------



## LouDooRay

Kirsty - I take it you and your OH have been karyotyped and that hasn't shown up any chromosomal abnormalities? The same happened to me last time, textbook blastocyst at 2A and it did implant, but I miscarried because of Downs. It's occurred to me the same may be happening to me as regards egg quality yet I've never even heard of PGD. It's a frustrating discovery, because I specifically asked my clinic if there was any type of chromosomal testing available on the embryos before transfer and their answer was an emphatic no! How/where might this testing be obtained? Just when I thought I'd been down every available avenue ...


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lou*... we haven't been karotyped because the consultant thinks the chromosomal abnormality is age related rather than a genetic problem. Meaning the embryos are, more than likely, downs or have another similar chromosome problem that is severe enough for them not to implant. I'm not sure if karotyping would also be done for age-related abnormalities of embryos? If a chromosome problem is detected then they would advise PGS via IVF anyway.... so I might as well go straight to that really. Finances permitting as always!

Preimplanatation Genetic Screening can involve testing the egg (analysing the polar body that the egg will discard in preparation for accepting the male set of 23 chromosomes to make it up to the full set of 46) or testing the embryo when a cell is removed on day 3, or a group of cells are removed on day 5. The worry is the precious embryos may be damaged so you need a fair few to make it worthwhile. Once the polar body or cells are collected they are analysed by something called Array CGH. This checks for imbalances and incorrect numbers.

My clinic in Baker Street, London offer this service. I think it's about £4,000 for 8 - 10 embryos.

http://www.carefertility.com/genetics-programme-sc2/pgs-genetic-screening-sj3/ - this link from the 'Care Fertility' website may help fill in the gaps.

The chances are when you are over 40 you WILL have a chromosomal abnormality on the majority of your eggs, but some people need to know this info categorically, before being able to move onto DE. Which I totally understand. Whereas others can say they know what the problem is deep down and are ready to move onto DE and save the money for DEIVF without needed a definite NO.

In terms of it helping when deciding which ones to transfer...I suppose if you are achieving a good number of high quality embryos and are finding it difficult to know which ones to choose, it can help. Whereas if you end up with 3 good ones then it doesn't make much sense... you'll just transfer those ones anyway.

xx

/links


----------



## LouDooRay

Thanks Kirsty for that very helpful info. It seems there is always something new to learn. You can see my history from my signature and I'm close to concluding that if this latest pregnancy fails in the same way as the last three then it's very likely my problem is similar and the answer then is either consider DE or conclude TX. We'll see what happens but after three losses, one of which has definitely been confirmed as caused by chromosomal issues, it's hard to be optimistic. X


----------



## BoTree

Hi

Unfortunately my little egg wasn't good. Not sure what I'll do next. Bit sad, but there we go, I tried. 

Wishing everyone else the best, BoTree x


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug botree


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Bo tree


----------



## LINDY15

Oh Botree, so sorry about your news...was really hoping it would come through.
hope you're getting all the hugs you need right now 
Lindy x


----------



## LouDooRay

Bo Tree


----------



## Adventurer

Botree - Hugs. Was this your first cycle? I hope you're holding out OK and have good support around you. 

Louisej - How are you hon? Were you able to get any answers about the bleeding? 

Loudoo - Fingers crossed for a fantastic scan result. 

KA40 - Congratulations on being PUPO. Your 2 little embies may not have been the best aesthetically or growth wise, but that doesn't mean they can't result in a pregnancy, it's happened before many times! 

Aspirational - Great to hear from you! I don't have experience with Serum or Intralipids. I hope you get some good advice and that the DHEA works well. Good luck! 

Hopeful jules -


----------



## Adventurer

kinda tricky doing this on my phone.. 

Hopeful jules Sticky vibes. That's really interesting about your EEVA results. 

Dreamcometrue - I hope you're doing okay, hugs. 

Betty21 - Congratulations on your pregnancy  

Lindy - I'm so sorry, hugs. Good luck with looking into DE. 

benbeculagirl - Hi, it's great to know you're all clear. Good luck with next steps.


----------



## Adventurer

Karhog  - Hugs, poor you hon, how scary. I hope your Mum's op went okay. I'm glad they've picked up the GTT now and not later. I hope the finger pricks, dietary and exercise changes are going as well as possible. 

Hi to Blinkbutton, Whitvi, pippi, kirsty, waitingtmy, Eymet, Goldbunny, Ronnie, KRichmond and everyone else. 

AFM - Finally got a 3G data connection on my phone, although it will be so much easier to post when my laptop is connected. I've been following you all for the past week or so. Arrived in Chennai on Monday, AF arrived Tuesday, so today is day 6. Taking Progynova to thicken my lining for a FET, I'll have a scan on Tuesday to see how it's doing. I love FET's, they are so much easier than stim cycles. Managing to keep a good pma here so far, which is better than I expected, yay. 

Hugs to all, xx


----------



## Elfin

Sending lots of positive energy to you Lindy and Botree - Its a difficult road that we are all on, but there is always another corner to turn with something waiting...Keep the faith and keep hopeful  
Sending everyone else a big group hug


----------



## tryingagainandagain

botree -   im so so sorry to hear your sad news     

kirsty - thanks  Even if we could identify a specific chromosome issue, i guess im not getting enough eggs to warrant pgd. Although for me it would make the switch to donor egg swifter if i knew it was pointless carrying on with my own eggs. in my heart i know that the issue is likely age rather than genetics but what id give to know the truth about my own body!!! Im not sure whether to go for genetic testing or straight to donor. i need to research what else they can do after something is identified. pfffft its never ending. 
Who is letting you transfer 3 embies btw, my clinic never transfers 3, whether 40 or not. 

Lou - if you are nhs the clinic will practically deny all knowledge of pdg unless you meet strict criteria of family history of genetic issue. also its only a useful option for ladies with lots of eggs.  each stage of the journey we go up a gear in knowledge, im wondering what's left to know (but clearly tons!) lou i so hope your embie is clinging on in there   

adventurer - good for you and your pma!  

elfin - right back at ya  

afm - baseline scan on tuesday, bring on the stims, im sick of DR


----------



## KRichmond

Adventurer - nice to hear you have plenty of PMA.  Are you able to take in the sights whilst you are there? Good luck with the FET.

BoTree - sorry to hear your news. News like that just makes everything come crashing down doesn't it?

Goldbunny - you are always so positive......I like reading your posts. How are you feeling?

Blinkbutton - hope you are keeping well.

DCT - are you checking in now and again? Have you thought any more about drug dosage, other clinics etc? 

Waitingtomeetyou - I know how you feel, I was DR'ing for 16 days and that felt like forever. When do you think you will start the stimms?

AFM:I am feeling a lot more cheerful now that I am finally on holiday. Got my second scan this afternoon to see what is growing. Think I will have EC next Monday but I suppose it depends on the results today. 

Ronnie - good luck with starting the clomid. 

Karhog - hope you are managing the diabetes OK and the injections aren't too bad. Do you have to test yourself 3 times a day?

Lindy15 - I hope you are starting to feel a bit better. I know how disappointing it all feels after you have gone through so much.

  to everyone - Loodouray, Louise, Elfin and everyone else out there going through this!!!


----------



## LouDooRay

WTMY and all who have advised me on PDG, thank you. I'm holding out all hope for these little embies but it's hard to remain optimistic after a spate of losses, one at least of which I know was caused by chromosomal issues. DH and I were just about ready to chuck in the towel given our ages and the conclusion of the last 3 pregnancies. However, I do produce a reasonable number of eggs (11 and 10 in the last two cycles) so this might just represent a final hope if God forbid we do experience another loss.

I'm very grateful for this information. Things like this can keep people going especially if, like me, they're aware their options may be running out X


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi ladies

I've been reading but not posting for a bit as really just ticking off the days till scan number 2 tomorrow at 9w0d. When the sonographer gave me her line about mother nature sorting things out by week 9, it just made me think that this scan is the dead or alive scan. So I'm feeling quiet and dont know what direction I'm going, or going to have to go. Not been wanting to say much as there really isnt much to say except waiting and hoping, and wonder what fate has in store for us this time - gulp! 

Bo Tree - sorry for your sad news
Goldbunny - yes like KRichmond says, you are a positive lady and keep us all geed along - fingers x for you

KRichmond - enjoy your well deserved break - how did the scan go?

WTMY - DRing sucks, glad you're nearly through it. At least stimms make you feel better immediately 

Adventurer - the reality of Chennai sounds better than the idea of it, sounds like you're doing well

Karhog - that was a nasty surprise for you wit the GD - another thing to manage - at least youre practiced with injections! Hope your mum is ok.

ROnnie - yay for getting off the starting blocks again - good luck  

I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow - may struggle to sleep tonight.  May say a little  

hello to anyone else I have missed.


----------



## KRichmond

Had my scan today and it was a bit disappointing as there are only 2 follies playing the game at the moment.........oh well I have been told by the nurses to talk to my ovaries and keep going with positive thoughts, oh and drink more water!!!!!

 to everyone. Did some yoga breathing and bought an orange t-shirt to cover a few more bases.

xx


----------



## KRichmond

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Blinkbutton - I saw a Tesco's ad for a blinkbutton on the tube and thought of you!!!


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well.

Just diving on to wish Blinkbutton all the very best for tomorrows scan.
Adventurer- glad you were feeling positive and good luck with the fet.
Krichmond- sounds like you are Defo covering all angles...come on follies!

Thanks to all for the well wishes regarding my gd and my mum. She is out of hospital, still not great but hopefully on the up. She does have to have another op at some point once her body has recovered.

Hope everyone is ok whatever stage they are at


----------



## deblovescats

hope everyone's doing ok. Good luck to anyone waiting for EC, ET or on 2WW.
AFM - been to my appt at Care Sheffield today with Egg Donation Nurse to discuss treatment plan. The idea was to go for Sept but my body decided to mess it up ! Best laid plans and all that! My period was really early today - 20 days only, usually pretty regular - typical. She said this often happens, so now plan is to go for Implant on 2nd Sept to DR, in case next cycle is short, and if it's usual length, to rearrange the appt, and plan is to go tx Oct. I feel a bit frustrated, but it's better to make sure I've got everything right to give myself the best chance. At least, I do have a plan now. The nurse was lovely and I feel quite positive. She talked about sending me the pen portraits of the donors which will be good.
Deb


----------



## Adventurer

waitingtmy - Good luck with your scan today, roll on stims.

KRichmond - Sorry to hear there are only 2 follies, but remember it only takes 1. Talking to your ovaries sounds like a fun thing to do, what great advice. Good luck with it, when is your next scan? I was here for 9 months last time so have seen some of the sights. I probably will go for more at some point, but at the moment am quite happy to enjoy relaxing locally rather than the chaos of getting around this city! I've discovered there's a Playground 1.5k's away (not sure what that is in miles), so I've been walking there every day with DS in the evenings when it's cooler. Good exercise for me too.

Lou - I've got everything crossed for your scan on the 23rd. I hope you find a way to relax a bit in the meantime, hugs.

Blinkbutton - I hope you get great news at your scan today, sending lots of positive energy your way.

Karhog - Good to hear your Mum's out of hospital, I hope she keeps getting better.

deblovescats - Your appointment with the donor nurse sounds really positive, I love the idea of the pen portraits. Sorry to hear your cycle has gone a bit haywire, I hope it behaves itself from now on and you can cycle when you want to. I'm really excited for you that things are moving ahead.

Hi and babydust to everyone else, xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KRich -  one of those is your golden egg. orange tshirt, yoga and talking like a crazy woman to your ovaries...sounds like someone I know    good for you keeping up the PMA, it does help. maybe a wee water bottle ONLY at your back    

Lou - fx you wont need to get to that stage.  im almost always living in the next stage and seem to be trying to fathom out whats next rather than whats happening now. i guess knowing time is running out plays a huge factor for us and of course the more you know the more options you consider etc etc phew!     

Blinkbutton -  gl with your scan honey and hold onto that orange fur baby in the waiting and hoping times  

deb- i love a plan   always makes me feel better. whats a pen portrait btw? 

adventurer - where has the ivf journey taken you? 

ive been DR for 25 days    my clinic make you fit in with a regime, im beginning to wonder if this is why one ovary didnt respond last time and the other poorly, i mean would you not take your time after sleeping for that long!!    Pleased to be starting stims tomorrow  

hello and hugs to everyone else x x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Waitingtomeetyou*... once you are over 40 the HFEA's guidelines state you are allowed to have 3 embryos transferred... as long as they are your own eggs and not donor ones. Maybe your clinic is unhappy about transferring 3? I'm sure if you pushed them they would relent! They have to if the rules say so.

My clinic is in Baker Street, London. They aren't unusual with the 3 embryo transfer for over 40's though... most clinics do it.

Best of luck and I hope you start stimming soon 

xxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi Kirtsy - im definitely going to push for this, if i have enough embies. Thanks. 

Thankfully started stims, my body is craving some activity!

 to all


----------



## betty21

Hi everyone - well i had my scan on saturday and all seems in the right place - after having ED with 2 embies put in we saw and heard 1 heartbeat, so relieved!! So i am now 8 weeks and 2 days, sick sick and more sick - but enjoying every moment of it!!! Have another scan on Tuesday so just hope all stays in place! My GP is doing that scan and he has been so kind - perscribing me on the nhs all the drugs i needed, Cyglogest,progynova and patches - which has saved me a fortune.


----------



## Karhog

Woo hoo...... Congratulations Betty!


----------



## Louisej29

Morning all.  Not been on for a while and losing track of where you're all at, but sending lots of love to everyone. 

Welcome last go and hope this cycle works for you. 

Betty.  Fab news.  Congrats!!

Waiting to meet you.  Definitely push for 3. As Kirsty says you are entitled. I've just had 3 embies put back at the lister! 

Blink button.  Good luck with the scan. 

Krich.  Remember it just takes one! Being dressed in orange always a good thing! Hehe

Adventure. How are you getting on with your trip and when's the transfer. Loads of luck coming your way!

Love to deb, Lou, Karhog, gb and everyone else!

Afm.  Finally pupo again. 3 embies on board. Been a bit of a rollercoaster few weeks.  Managed to get an infection  of the cervix before EC (which was the bleeding/pain!) .. EC was put back a few days but then got 15 eggs so was overjoyed! Only for 4 of them to fertile so was gutted!  Up/down/up/down!! but 3 good quality on board. Had the intralipids this time and am on clexane which is horrendous! Find it soooooo painful.  

Are any of you on clexane? How do you find it!?  

Have a good day everyone xxx.


----------



## Louisej29

Forgot to mention you Kirsty!!  A big thankyou for all of your help and support this week!!!  Xxx hope you're doing ok hun x


----------



## goldbunny

congrats louise excellent that the three amigos are on board. everything crossed for you. x

i'm on clexane too, not fun.xx


----------



## Karhog

Louise.....yay, congrats on being pupo. I really hope this is your time.
Welcome and good luck Lastgo  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Louisej29

Goldbunny.  Your test date must be soon  How are you feeling ? Any symptoms ??


----------



## LouDooRay

LastGo, I've never had hysteroscopy so afraid I can't answer your question, but it's great to see you on the thread X

Louise, keeping everything X for you now you're PUPO! I'm not taking Clexane but am on Fragmin. I've noticed that the needles seem to be really blunt; much more so than any of the syringes provided by my clinic. It takes a bit of effort to get the needles in and my stomach is pitted with bruises!

Hope all's well with everyone else.

AFM all I seem to be doing right now is sleeping and throwing up. The tiredness and sickness I'm experiencing right now is unbelievable, more severe than I ever suffered with my previous three pregnancies, but I'd cope with anything if there's even a small chance of a better outcome this time around. 

   to all. 

PS. Just found a great emoticon for Goldbunny. It's entitled 'Pee Stick Police!'


----------



## Louisej29

Lou.  Tiredness and sickness a good sign!  When is your scan. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Love the pee stick police icon!! 

Xx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi ladies, I've not been on for a wee while, lots of new names now, wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust.

A few names I do recognise though, Louisej29, so pleased to hear you have 3 on board, really hope this is your time,you deserve it.
Gold bunny, Adventurer, Debslovecats, Karhog, Kirstilovessushi,Aspirational, hi to my over 40s buddies, hope you're doing ok. And sorry to anyone I've inadvertently missed out.

Just wanted to round off our story on here with our positive news. Our twins, Finn and Mia, were born on 17th July, 6lb11oz and 6lb3oz, just a few days before my 41st birthday. They were delivered naturally at 37+4, both babies in good health and doing well. It was a long rocky road to get here, but so worth it. I never thought I'd be sitting here writing this post, and am so grateful for all the support, encouragement and guidance I received through this forum, it definitely helped to keep me sane throughout the crazy journey, and helped us make key decisions about our treatment. Who knows how things might have turned out without  this support.

I hope my posting my news hasn't upset anyone and if so I sincerely apologise, it wasn't my intention.i just wanted to add some positive news and hopefully give encouragement to those still waiting for their miracle. Us over forties might have to try a few more times, but it can and does happen.

Wherever you are on your own journey, I hope that you too benefit from the combined knowledge of everyone on here, and receive the support to get you thought the hardest steps, and most of all that you soon have the success you've been craving. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Wow, Pollypoppet..... Huge congratulations on the birth of your wonderful little miracles. 
Bet they are keeping you extremely busy! All the very best, so pleased for you x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulatikns pollypoppet x fab news xx


----------



## Louisej29

Lovely news Polly! Congrats. So pleased it all worked out in the end! Lovely names too. Enjoy every second xxx


----------



## KRichmond

Louisej29 - well done, that is great to have 3 on-board. Hope you are feeling good.

Adventurer - were you there to have treatment for the full 9 months? I hope things are moving along ok with you.

Polly - I love hearing 'it's worked' stories so very encouraging.

WTMY - glad you have finally started stimming. Hopefully your body will then swing into action and get producing!!!

Well done to all the PUPO's and BFP's and all the other 40+ ladies out there.

I had another scan today and as the nurse said I have few more 'creepers' - so still in the game and another scan on Friday. Am hoping for 4 decent sized ones for EC on Monday so lots of orange t-shirt wearing (should have bought 2) and talking to my tummy, as well as chanting a mantra when my DH isn't around. He thinks I am nuts. 


Lots of love and PMA.


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

I had quite a day yesterday, scan was perfect - yep disbelief! - it measured right and strong hb and waved a little arm bud. Still taking it in. Did yoga for first time in ages then went out for dinner after work and managed not to fall asleep - ie kind of had first normal day since treatment started. We're bowled over. Will still be a relief to get to end of first trimester. I keep smiling and thanking the lord even though I'm not religious! Life is ten times brighter. I never thought I'd walk out of the clinic with the outcome I wanted on the 4th go.

Polly - just read your post -thanks for sharing your news with us, and congrats to you both. You were advised to stop at IVF 1 and chances less than 10%! I was given less than 15% as well. You've got to ignore the stats it seems! Best wishes for your new family life. 

LouDouRay - I felt a bit down in the dumps a few weeks ago feeling ropey and tired (I wasnt sick like you tho), and all too expectant that things would go wrong - the stats again. Keep your pecker up and just get through each day as best you can, ticking them off. On the needles front, I'm taking clexane and I think I've got it down to a fine art - I dont batt an eye any more and no bruises (a few little dark spots but nothing else). I found that with the needled being blunt, if I pinch the skin so its a taught roll between my fingers, then I can push the needle in, keep holding the pinch for about 5 secs with the needle in once the plunger down, and then withdraw while still holding the pinch. then let go when the needle out. It does feel a bit weird when you're pushing it into tight skin, like it should hurt more but it doesnt. you might already be doing it like this but if not give it a go. You Tube also has some good demos. I hope you start to feel better too in a week or two and more reassured.

KRich - only 1 of the 5 eggs I collected seems to have done anything - I kept thinking so whys this one any different, must be rubbish too, but its proving me wrong so far. Go team orange! 

Louise - good to diagnose that infection, unlucky but at least you can sort it out and not worry about it. Good luck honey now you're pupo!

Hello Betty - well done and congrats!

thanks for everyone's support and well wishes again - you know more about this than any of my close friends!


----------



## BlinkButton

KRich - just seen your latest post - your attentions are obviously having a positive impact, sounds great, not crazy!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi lovely ladies  
I keep reading and thought I would join you, great to read some good news on here, really positive. Hi Lou  ( we are at the same clinic  )

I was on short protocol and got 8 eggs, 4 fertilised and 2 transferred on day 3 which was last Monday so 9 days post transfer. Because I am on pregnyl along with utrogestan and patches I can't do a HPT which is very very hard  , I keep trying to think of any way around this but can't! I have added intralipids and fragmin this time ( yes they really hurt like clexane  ) and  , I really think this is our last own egg attempt and possibly last attempt so really 

I will try and keep up with you all x


----------



## Louisej29

Blink button.  What fantastic lovely news!! You must be on cloud 9. Whenever I start feeling the panic set it about this being  my 4th go I think of you! It does happen!!!!

Thanks for the clexane tip too.  I'm struggling with clexane and am a mass of painful bruises! Wishing I was more flabby and had more to pinch! Hehe 

Tiny.  When's yor otd ? Good luck!!! I'm 22nd. A week today! 

Hope everyone doing ok wherever you are at on this crazy journey! Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi tiny, good luck.
louise i'll lend you some flabby bits!


----------



## Louisej29

Hehe. Thanks goldbunny!  I have got a completely flat stomach and thinking I might need to eat some more donuts and pies to help with the clexane!  Really think its the worst part of the whole ivf experience ! (maybe otd is worse actually!!).  Soooooo much good luck goldbunny. Know it's not long to wait now!! Any symptoms!?


----------



## Tiny21

Louise, you can have some of my 'flab'   , there's lots to share. I am really icing the area and I mean really icing it and it really helps. I have to have bloods as using pregnyl for luteal support    so 23 will get results, we are close but I can't cheat before hand  


Thanks Goldbunny, you too


Blink button, so pleased for you, I remember it all well, such a special time, enjoy xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Polly, many congratulations. Stories like yours give the rest of us hope.

I'm testing out some seasickness bands. Not sure whether or not they work; I think they ease my nausea slightly but they don't do much for the full-on vom-fests I'm experiencing ever more frequently. I did get sickness with IVF #1 although not to this extent. That pregnancy didn't conclude happily so I'm trying not to read too much into whether or not the symptom is a 'good sign'. On this uncertain fertility road, we can never be sure.

To combat sickness I'm also now eating two dry cream crackers first thing in the morning rather than taking in loads of water. I'm always so thirsty when I first wake up but the first fluids of the day make me incredibly sick so it all comes straight back up anyway. (TMI - nice!)

Viability scan is a week tomorrow. We'll be going away next week to try to take our minds off this.

Blinkbutton, huge thanks for your reassuring words. I felt so much better after reading your post. Am currently trying your method of administering blunt-needle injections! 

OTD tomorrow Goldbunny? FX for you.  

  to everyone else at whatever stage.


----------



## goldbunny

loodoo I had seasickness/travel bands last year I found they helped because they were kinda annoying and fiddling with them took my mind off things! everything crossed for your scan. 

I've got awful sore gums/toothache and just made a dental appointment but they can't see me til Tuesday  

might go shopping to try and take my mind off things.


----------



## Tiny21

Shopping is always good  , I seem to do a lot on 2wws, really I should be doing school work for next term but have no motivation at all


Hope the bands work Lou, I read of someone that had acupuncture for morning sickness and it worked instantly? Ginger is good too


----------



## LouDooRay

Hi Tiny. I didn't realize you taught. Me too - but in a university. And yes, I too should be working on lecture prep especially as I'll be running a lot of new courses in September, but this IF TX malarkey doesn't do much for the concentration does it? X

I take root crystallized ginger and ginger tea, but the acupuncture might be worth a go. Thanks


----------



## Tiny21

I am a primary teacher but have taken a role as HLTA for a while after bad experience in a Hull school and now work in a lovely school around the corner from home. Lots less pressure which does help with tx but the lack of money really really doesn't! You teach in Sheffield? I would consider the acupuncture as one lady said it was immediate, the lady I see could help?


----------



## Adventurer

WTMY - That's awesome news that stims have started finally, yay. I'm in Chennai, India. We decided to cycle here because it's much less expensive. DS is from IVF in New Zealand, 3x the cost. It seems fine, I mean there are definitely lots of women that get pregnant and have babies through my clinic here, and I get many more eggs/embryos than I ever did in NZ, which must be good. Unfortunately none have stuck so far, so I'm putting it down to age. I've done some immune testing and can't find any issues.

Betty - It sounds like everything's going really well, what a nice GP you have. I hope the morning sickness starts to taper off soon and GL for Tuesday's scan.

Louisej - Congratulations on being PUPO! I'm really glad the cervical infection didn't stop your cycle, poor you though, it must have been a bit scary, I've never heard of that happening during IVF before. I have had Lollopin here in the past, which I think is the same as Clexane. I am usually fine with injections, a seasoned pro, lol, but did find them more painful, the needles do seem blunter. I tried to make sure I got the angle which would hurt the least and managed Ok with that, still a sharp prick initially though and could feel every mm of it going in and out so tried to keep it slow and steady.

LouDR - I really hope you start to feel better soon and can enjoy your time away. At least, as you said, it'll take your mind off things no matter what. Are you still testing HCG levels?

Pollypoppet - Yippie, what a happy ending. You sound elated and it's really nice to hear a positive story. My DS's name is Finn too. Thanks so much for your kind wishes and all the very best for your family and the future.

KRichmond - Yes, I pretty much did treatment for the full 9 months, I never intended it being that way, but got alot more eggs than I expected, so had lots of tries. This time I have enough frozen embryos for 3 FET's and I'm almost certain I won't do anymore stim cycles, so it should be easier going. I'm glad your scan showed more follies, the tummy talks and T-shirt wearing must be working  GL for Friday.

Blinkbutton - Wow, what great news. I love the idea of a little arm bud waving. I remember the feeling of life being 10x brighter, I had that too with DS. Modern ART truly is a miracle.

Tiny21 - Welcome. I really hope this is the one. It must be so hard not being able to cheat, good luck.

Goldbunny - Did you go shopping? If so, hope it worked!

AFM - Everything's going Ok, my lining was 6.7 on day 10 which isn't bad. I have 2 lots of 5 embryos frozen, and 1 lot of 6, ie. enough for 3 FET's. Another thing I like about my clinic is that they'll transfer >3, very helpful for someone my age, especially when there's no PGD available. Still managing to keep up the pma so far, yay.

Hi and babydust to everyone else, xxG


----------



## BoTree

Hi

Thank you everyone for your responses to my lack of egg fertilisation, it helped, particularly all the hugs. And yes Adventurer, it was my first cycle. It was to be my only one, but I've been thrown a little bit of a financial lifeline, so may have another go in a month or two. I was totally exhausted after it all. I was travelling backwards and forwards from the Midlands to London, but still... I was thinking you guys who do a long protocol were strong, but to keep going through this process, which completely dominates your life, takes even more strength and determination. Good for you all! 

Anyway, I laid low for a few days and managed to get myself home eventually, to a really busy week, so I hadn't kept up with what's been going on, but it's been lovely now to read some positive stories and to hear that people are doing well (even if being sick everywhere!). 

Blinkbutton, good to see that you had success with a low egg fertilisation, think that's what I'm going to be hoping for as well by the looks of it. KRich, let's hope your 'creepers' get there for EC, I know what that one felt like! 

I've got too many things happening in the next couple of months to try again immediately, so it might be Sept / Oct / Nov. I'll keep an eye on you all and I hope to see lots of good news! 

BoTree xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi botree

Yes I can imagine travelling from london to midlands back and forth did take its toll! Wishing you lots  and lots of 
Luck for your next cycle.  I always have a very low fertilisation rate as well but it just takes one! Have to keep believing !!

Take care  xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

betty and blink - great news mamas to be 

polly - aww lovely news mama

Louisej - congrats on being pupo with 3 quality eggs all snuggling in tight  

KR - lol at the nurses 'creepers'   sending lots of orangy   vibes for ec

hi tiny 

adventurer - thats a lot of frosties youve got there. best of luck out there 

botree - lots of luck for the next cycle hon, take care


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls

Got my  ,  so so pleased. Can't believe it!

Ju xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

i Just wanted to ask everyones advice, i am going for ec tomorrow, and i have joined july, august cycle buddies so have met gold bunny, who are all supportive, but your guys are more my age so i would like our advice if possible. The decision if i am lucky to get there after tomorrow egg collection is whether to transfer 2 or 3 embies, i am paying privately, this is my 2nd ivf attempt but 5th paid for fertility treatment so i have now spent £16, 500. I am still living with my partner but will move if with my parents if i am lucky enough to get pregnant , they are willing to help with twins/ triplets. My partner who is in fertile says he doesn't want to be a dad, so I have accepted this and moved on alone with a sperm doner, he is still supporting me and is the only person who knows about tomorrow. Of course i hope he will change his mind but I am expecting to be single and manage with my parents support, they don't live far away and have a spare annexe coming available for me to move in. I am my own boss so although things  will be tough finicially and emotionally I will survive. So my question is 2 or 3 embies? i have been a nanny to twins and singletons, and have looked after familiesi with 3 or 4 kids, i know what i am letting myself in for. Ultimately i would be happy with 1 healthy baby, although twins would be great because there would be a sibling.  I know what ever i decide will be hardwork.  Do you thing i a mad to transfer 3, i  would have to wait another 6 months or borrow more money for another cycle to have 1 last go before i am 44 in march next year. With percentage rates so low i want to look back on my ivf journey and know i tried. I would value your opioins although until after ec i won't even know what i will have to transfer.


----------



## goldbunny

i could have had three back but it would scare the bejeesus out of me!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

well there is that gold bunny


----------



## Tiny21

I think 3 would be a worry, my clinic never even discussed 3 so have always gone 2 and often that's all we have had so not really a decison. The risks of multiple births with us oldies    is high, its not just coping when they arrive its the risks before to them and you. 3 would worry me but lots if clinics abroad typically transfer 3 it seems. Very personal choice, good luck for EC tomorrow. 


Ju, FANTASTIC news


----------



## goldbunny

honestly i know someone in another thread had three back (abroad) and is expecting triplets and it's terrifying... i'd hate to be not willing all three along... i froze my spare embie. x


----------



## Pippi_elk

My clinic in uk transferred 3 back. That's what they recommend...although i do not even want twins. But they said the risk at 42 of having triplets is so small....(well the risk of having no baby is much higher).
I had a chemical pregnancy in the end.

I was really scared that it could be multiples but in hindsight i guess if i had only transferred 2 and got a bfn I'd be sorry that I did n't go for 3. 

But its a really tough decision ....


Congrats Louise on being PUPO...I'm sure they are loads others on here who are PUPO but I remember you Louise as we cycled together last time.
Baby dust for everyone else...


----------



## Tiny21

Literally just been messaging someone who had 3 put back abroad and has 3 heart beats   so it does happen


----------



## Karhog

Woo hoo Ju - fab news! Congratulations and yippee  
Chocochine..... Very personal decision after weighing up pros and cons. My last few treatments I have always had 3 transferred. I got a bfp in Sept last year but sadly miscarried. I am currently nearly 29 wks pregnant with a singleton having had 3 transferred in Feb. We decided to go for 3 due to our long history of attempts and failures as well as my increasing age. We obviously had to consider how we would cope emotionally and financially should more than one implant and decided it was unlikely but we would be happy either way. We were also warned of the medical risks of a possible multiple pregnancy.
Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Louisej29

Jules.  Congrats. Fab news!!! Another. Bfp for the over 40 team!!!  

Chocochine.  I've just had 3 put back last week!!  Risks of triplets is small, but I'd love twins/triplets so wasn't an issue for me at all. I'd say go for it!!!! Xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for all your advice I wish you all well I will let you know after ec x


----------



## LouDooRay

Jules


----------



## KRichmond

I was told that I would be able to put 3 back this time as well due to my age and I was fully anticipating doing that. Might be slightly wishful thinking at the moment but I didn't have any to freeze last time. I think you can only do what feels right for you but given that I will be lucky to get 3, they are all going back in!

Good luck with EC Chocochine.

Well done Jules.


----------



## Ka40

Help! Soooooo scared. Testing in the morning. DP and i have decided to stay up as late as poss in a hope that we go to bed knackered and actually sleep? its been rubbish this week.  lotsa love to all especially others testing tomorrow. hugs ka xxx


----------



## Adventurer

Botree - I'm glad you have a plan. Enjoy having a break for the next few months.

hopefuljules - Woohoo! It's great to hear first time lucky stories. What are your next steps?

Chocochine - It's a toughie. Triplets at 43 is rare, and if you freeze extras there's a risk they may not survive the thaw. Given that it's harder to get a golden egg at 43, I would do 3. When I first started TTC#2 at age 43 I only wanted to transfer 2, as I got DS from a single embryo transfer at almost 40. Now, after many tries, time and money, I have had up to 6 transferred. Those few years seem to have made a big difference to my egg quality. It is a very individual and personal decision. Good luck with it, and fingers crossed for a great EC result today.

Ka40 - I hope you got some sleep hon. Sending lots of positive energy to you for testing today.


----------



## Louisej29

KA.  Hope the testing has given you a happy result!?!  Xxxx


----------



## hopeful jules

Hi Girls

Thanks for good wishes. KA40 I hope you get a good result this morning.  
Adventurer - next step is scan on friday 13th! Hoping its lucky for me  
I got 3 embryos transferred due to my age, I did think about it a lot, debated on just putting 2 back, but in the end dh and I decided just to go for it.
Big   to all you girls.

Ju xxx


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285237.20

i'm very scared to say it, but we have our    BFP!


----------



## Tiny21

Brill news, lots of good news on the threads I am on, brilliant, gives us all hope


----------



## Karhog

Yippee! Goldbunny, brilliant news- congratulations!


----------



## LouDooRay

So pleased for you Goldbunny         

I do know what you mean about being very scared to see that BFP. I feel exactly the same. We both went through it together last December, so     that it will be different this cycle for us both. XXX 

Some great news coming out of this 40s thread! Long may it continue.


----------



## BlinkButton

Congratulations to Jules and Goldbunny-        

Well done ladies, you've both been though a lot.

Goldbunny i read the link to your diary and can really relate to the feelings you're having. This is a weird transition from excitement and hopeful anticipation of a BFP to a bit of a mix of celebration rapidly turning into anxiety about whether it will all keep going right. We're all chuffed for you but we are also still here to support you, we're all at different stages but none of us has taken home the baby/ babies we want yet so don't feel shy about talking about it, you do your bit to support everyone here really well.

Xx


----------



## HinaP

Hi Ladies 

Not posted for a while but have been keeping up with everyone. 

Goldbunny really happy for you!! gives me hope, I turn 43 this year and we are in out first IVF cycle, should start stimms in a few weeks! 

Would appreciate any words of advise! 

Lots of luck to everyone. 

xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goldbunny cogratulations x
They got 16 eggs not sure how good they are x


----------



## Adventurer

Goldbunny - Congratulations   What great news! It's very inspirational to have so many BFP's on our thread. May the roll continue. I understand being scared, getting a BFP is not the last of the hurdles.. but it's a great first step! Good luck with next steps.

hopeful jules - Fx Friday 13th is super lucky for you.

Ka40 - I hope you're doing Ok.

HinaP - My advice is to relax as much as possible, be kind to yourself, and find things that help you destress. But also, don't feel bad if you do get stressed. It's an emotional rollercoaster ride, and the forums are a great source of support. Good luck.

Cocochine -  Well done! I hope you get a great fertility report. 

Hi to and babydust to everyone else, xx


----------



## Tiny21

16 is great   . Lets hope for good fertilisation 


Ka40, hoping it was good news today   


BFP people, please share any symptoms/non symptoms and dos and dont's for 2ww, can't believe I still have to wait a week   , embies were transferred 2 weeks ago this coming Monday but can't test because of the pregnyl I am using.


----------



## goldbunny

tiny you can't tell symptom wise! everyone is different. 

I had 

massively strong sense of smell I could smell everything a mile off. 
sudden dislike of certain foods, last time it was courgette, this time broccoli was suddenly like, yuk. 
huge huge appetite like I could eat a whole plateful of potatoes or something. craving for high carb foods. 
some random low pains but on and off, not constant. gradually increasing sore breasts but only slightly... not swollen just slightly sore. 


but all these things could be easily explained - it's only afterwards that we try and work patterns into it.


----------



## DE43

I don't think I've posted here before but being in the over 40 brigade myself   I do read the thread from time to time.

Just wanted to say congrats to the recent BFPs.  You give hope to us all.

I know this is only the start of your journey and now the agony between scans begins but try to enjoy it as much as possible.

A H&H nine months to you all  
X


----------



## LINDY15

*Jules and Goldbunny* Woohoo congratulations to you both !! 
Understand the anxiety after celebration, try to take 1 day at a time, wake up every morning content with 
your first thought being 'I am pregnant'..once you can do that it's the loveliest feeling..
*Cocochine* - congrats on all those eggs well done !! I had 3 transferred, it was advised with my age.

I've seen a few posts on PGD testing and whether to do it or not. 
I can only pass on my personal experience which I hope helps in peoples decisions.
We have been through the mill in terms of IVF, 6 cycles.
When we had our cycle in Serum January and got our BFN.. Penny suggested Donor IVF.. as she is usually so positive, when she told me my eggs may not be good enough brought me to my knees.. I just couldn't accept it.
Once we heard about PGD we decided to do the next cycle in a clinic that provided that service.
I'm glad we did, for although it was a BFN for us.. we had 12 embryos and only 1 was chromosomally normal.
It proved our fears but helped us with our decision to look into Donor. It's expensive but may have saved us money in the long run because we could have gone down the road of a few more cycles with my own eggs. 
I have never had a problem with numbers of eggs which in hindsight gave us false hope.
It's all about quality not quantity.
Now that I know the problem is quality I am slowly coming to terms with not ever having a mini-me. But if Donor IVF gives us a baby with my DH's amazing genes then at least I feel I've given something to this world and to him because he has worked so hard to afford us the luxury of being able to go through 6 cycles. 
Hope this helps..
Lindy xx
Ps.. I love logging onto this forum and seeing so much good news !! yaaay for the over 40's


----------



## Louisej29

Goldbunny.  Fantastic fantastic news!!!!!!  Xxx so pleased for you. Xx 
Cocochine.  Hope you get a great fertilisation!!! 

Lots of good and happy news on this thread at mo.  long may it it continue! 

Tiny.  I have a week to wait as well and no symptoms at all.  Only a dull tummy ache today like af on the way. Not feeling too hopeful right now  

Xxxx


----------



## Ka40

We gotta BFN this morning!! 

Goldbunny - that is fantastic news. im sooooo pleased for you lovely. 

lotsa love to all xxx


----------



## LINDY15

Ka40, sorry about your news.. hope you're being good to yourself
x


----------



## goldbunny

thanks KA40 so sorry you got BFN


----------



## BoTree

Congrats to Jules and Goldbunny, wonderful smiley news! 

Ka40, so sorry to hear that. I'm sending a hug verbally, or written actually, as I don't know how to do those little huggy pics. 

BoTree xx


----------



## Louisej29

KA.  So sorry Hun. I know how devastating it is.  Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Ka40, so so sorry


----------



## hopeful jules

KA so so sorry to hear that, take care of yourself.
Goldbunny, huge congrats xxx

Ju xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear Ka....hope you get throught the next few days ok as I know how tough a bfn is. 

Congrats to gold bunny and to Jules (think I congratulated you already Jules on the gcrm thread). 
I know how scared you are gold bunny of something going wrong but come on here and share your worries...at least you got through the first hurdle....one day at a time i guess should be the moto.


----------



## Adventurer

Ka40 -   I'm sorry this wasn't your time. Take care of yourself hon. Let us know what future plans are when you're ready.

Tiny - I feel for you, it must be so frustrating not being able to test! Is there something you can do to take your mind off it?

DE43 - Hi, it is really nice to have some good stuff going on isn't it. How are you holding out? Your story is heartbreaking hon. I have everything crossed that this time is your miracle, you truly deserve it  My DH takes Humira too, for reactive arthritis.

Lindy - Good on you for doing PGD. I'm pretty sure now (after several cycles), that it would be the same scenario for me, but I don't have access to PGD unfortunately. I too got false hope from quantity. If I try anymore after the 3 FETs I have lined up, it'll likely be with DE. Good luck on your journey, you have a great attitude  

Louisej - I know it can be hard to stay positive when you don't want to be let down. But hang in there, you're still in the game. I'm hoping 4th time lucky for you 

Babydust to everyone, xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Ka - Massive hugs its the news we all dread. Go super spoil yourself, you deserve it hon x

Jules - congrats on your bfp lady! Gives hope to us all.

Lindy - thanks for the pgd chat, sounds like it helped you move on swiftly to de. Was the chromosome issue was age ? My last wee 4 embies, grew to cell 4/5 and were soo slooow, cant help but thinking im just going through the motions this cycle and our only hope now is de. I said i do 3 cycles own egg but wondering if i should get immunes tested. Did you do the immunes? 

Chorrane - ur a strong lady  gl tomorrow

Hugs to all x


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Ka


----------



## Louisej29

Morning all

How is everyone?

Question for all those who have had bfp

Did anyone have dull period type pain/ache ( not cramping just a feeling like af very imminent !) about 5or 6 days post 3dt?  That's what I've got now and no other symptoms.  Don't think I'll test early but losing all hope and terrified of seeing another negative. Not too sure I'll cope wi a 4th failed cycle.  !? Thanks for any sympton tips!!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Just to update you lovely ladies 8 out of 16 fertilised they think I may go to blast so transfer may be wed


----------



## Louisej29

Yay chocochine.  That's a great fertilisation result.  And great to get to blast!! You must be feeling very pleased! Xx


----------



## Roz91

Hi ladies,

I am a newbie at 43, it's so great to not be alone in this tough journey!  Reading the stories and information that you share with each other is fantastic.  This is attempt number 2 for me. I have left this pretty late in my life to give it a real go (the usual reasons - career etc).  I have since given up working to focus solely on this - not sure its a good idea as I have more time on my hands to keep wondering "what if".

With IVF number 1 I had 2 top grade embryos which I was so pleased about - who would have thought at this age that it would be possible to get top grade. Well sadly, it didn't work.  This time I am at the stage where I am hoping that the EC actually takes place.  I have 6 follicles that are barely visible on the screen and had a scan postponed 3 days just to give them time to grow.  Tomorrow is my second scan so am holding thumbs.

I was feeling pretty positive about this cycle, as I had immunology tests done and it turns out that my NK cells are really high so Intralipids have been prescribed as part of this cycle (If I ever get there).

A question that I have is when do they do the intralipid infusion - is it before EC or after?  My worry is that (or hope, I am not quite sure) the little follicles have grown over the last few days and EC is possible this week coming yet I still have to have the intralipids.

Apologies for the ramble, however, it's great to meet you guys!
Roz x


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Roz and welcome !!!
Hope the follicles are continuing to grow for you !!
I had raised NK cells and had intralipid treatment. one on the day of egg collection and another on the day of transfer. 
this schedule could have been due to the fact that I was travelling long distance and it suited better.
Hope this helps..

*Waitingtomeetyou*, this could be the cycle that works so don't look towards de cycle until you know the result of this one.. 
I don't think there is a test out there that I haven't done.. and I still think.. it only takes 1 !!!!
best of luck, keep positive and step away from donor egg chat !!

*Cocochine*, well done !! that's a great number !

*Adventurer*, thanks for your kind words.. hope you're keeping yourself busy and feeling well !

*Louise*, during the 2ww the symptoms could be anything from heartburn to nothing.. honestly everyone is different and you will drive yourself crazy reading other peoples experiences who had no signs at all and were pregnant.. your symptoms are hopeful so keeping reminding yourself you're pupo 

have a good day everyone
Lindy x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Roz, all clinics seem different, I had intralipids during stimming, at ET and will have another IF BFP    


Chococine, great numbers, we had 8 eggs with 4 fertilised so 8 is great  


Louise, anything and everything can be read either way, I am trying not to read 2 ww stuff as much this time but I still did the other day, I have virtually no 'symptoms' where as before had cramping etc but on new drugs,    that different is good. A friend on here is preg with triplets and had 0 symptoms so just goes to show. Hoping the intralipids are doing their stuff    remind me when your OTD is? We are close    even though I am ahead of you time wise because I am having bloods will probably know at the same time ish


Adventurer, OH is now on hols so hoping we will fill our days with activities with our gorgeous little boy and enjoy some family time, hopefully    then to find out we might add to it, can't even think that far though. Hoping might get away for a night or so. 


Hi everyone else xxxxx and lots of


----------



## Louisej29

Hi tiny.  I'm 22nd.  When are you?


----------



## Tiny21

2 bloods and result 23 but won't know until afternoon    I am already 12 days post transfer   
Xx


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck!! Let's hope next week a happy one for us both! V v v nervous about it now !  Don't think will test early!  But not sure!!


----------



## Roz91

Thanks Tiny & Lindy for your comments, I guess I will find out more on Monday.  It seems as though there are a number of ladies who are in their 2WW who find out next week.  Good luck to you all.  Everything is crossed! xx


----------



## Adventurer

Louisej - You really can go  trying to understand whether symptoms mean you're pregnant or not. From my understanding and experience your dull tummy ache could go either way. The 2ww doesn't get any easier does it. Sending  for your result on the 22nd.

Chocochine - Go your 8 little embies 

Roz91 - Welcome. I've done cycles while I've been working and not, and definitely prefer the latter, I found it much less stressful! I've not done IL, good luck for tomorrow's scan.

Lindy - Did you have 1 "normal" transferred and get a BFN? What sort of PGD was it, were all chromosomes tested?

Tiny - Holidays and family time sounds really good. I can't believe you have to wait so long though, why is that?

AFM - Had another lining check today, all's going well, it was 8.5. Looks like I might start Progesterone on Monday, I guess ET will be late next week or on the weekend. I'm still trying to stay positive and keep the attitude that if a baby wants to come to me, it will, nothing I can do will change that, so I might aswell try and enjoy life. If it doesn't happen I'll know I've done everything, and will be able to get on with my life. I think that's been the value of having a 3 month break for me.

Babydust everyone, xx.


----------



## kittykins

Hi all been DR for 11 days so thought I might join in with the group once again very nervous of it all this time.


----------



## Adventurer

kittykins - Hi, I remember you. Is this your second IVF? What happened last time, when will you start stims?

AFM - Very quiet on here at the moment  My pma is starting to falter. I woke last night in the small hours and couldn't get back to sleep. I had been talking to a lovely couple during the day, on their second cycle. She's 43 and they get their results today. I told them I have 16 frosties waiting, and have had 26 embryos transferred so far TTC#2. When I woke up the numbers just kept going round in my head. I just can't quite believe I've got here, it seems ridiculous. I know it's a long shot that any of my frosties will be golden and I'm at peace with that. Why then am I putting myself through this? Try as I might, it's impossible not to be invested once embryos are transferred. Such a rollercoaster of emotions - hope, disappointment, elation, depression. I find it almost impossible not to question my validity as a female human being after failure, even though I know logically that I am perfectly valid. I'm really trying to find a silver lining to hold on to at the moment. Thank goodness for this forum.

Thanks for listening.  to everyone, xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi adventurer

Thought I'd say hello as sound like you've not had a good day! Think it's natural for pma to falter at this stage and be so up and down.  Hopefully one of those embies is the golden one ! I do know what you mean about questioning your validity as a female after failure after failure as its exactly how I feel ! Weary of this roller coaster of emotions now and nothing to show for it but debt ( and bruises from the clexane!!)  we have to keep trying though ! When is your transfer? 

Asm.  3 days until otd and absolutely terrified as feel in my heart of hearts another bfn. Absolutely no symptoms aside from feeling af on the way! Think a 4th fail would just break me now so hope I'm wrong.  Decided against testing early.  going to stay in my pupo bubble for a little longer!!  Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck louise. i feel like AF onthe way too... i'm 5 weeks today...hope it isn't!     i know i was crampy last time i was pregnant i just wish i knew whether it is a bad sign. x x hole you are bfp.x


----------



## Louisej29

5 weeks today. How exciting goldbunny!! You must be soooo happy! When's your first scan ?  I think feeling like that is normal in the early stages so dont worry !  What symptoms  did you have this time round with your bfp


----------



## goldbunny

i'm not happy i'm mainly scared and tired of being in pain.   going to leave scanning as long as possible. just hoping i make it that far. symptoms, went off broccoli, very strong sense of smell, hungry all the time.


----------



## Tiny21

Morning  
Glad it's not only me struggling with pma. So hard. I am waiting to hear from the clinic to see if they will do bloods earlier as really struggling and don't understand my very long wait. I emailed yesterday, sure they love my emails 

Goldbunny when is your scan? Why are you in pain?

Adventurer, its frightening when you add up the stats but those are some stats


----------



## goldbunny

af pains tiny driving me crazy. on the plus side the toothache has eased a bit.


----------



## Adventurer

louisej - Thanks for your support, I'm feeling a bit more positive again. I'm really hoping you are wrong and get a BFP  but if not, do you have a Plan B? Maybe it would help if you did, to relieve some of the tension before you test? 

goldbunny - Sorry you are in pain and I'm hoping you are wrong too. Are you testing HCG levels or just going to wait for a scan?

Tiny - Crazy stats yes. Did you hear back from the clinic as to why the long wait? As if it isn't hard enough already. 

AFM - Had another scan today and my lining has miraculously gone from 8.5 two days ago, to 7.5. They don't seem too worried, said it's a good looking endometrium, and have started me on 400mg Progesterone twice daily. Of course I want to google the crap out of it, but I'm also tired of trying to second guess everything, so may just leave it in their hands. ET is looking like Friday.


----------



## whitvi

Gold bunny - woo! Congrats on your BFP!  That's excellent news, well done you! I know it's early scary days, and that never ceases to be honest, but you've made it this far so should be very proud!  Early cramps are very normal as its all changing and getting used to the hormones.  As long as its not accompanied by bleeding then it sounds fine. Good that you have the strong sense of smell and food aversions, sounds very normal!

Louise - hi! All I had was a few cramps too, very indisguinshable from AF I'm afraid but fingers crossed she will stay away.  Good luck for OTD!

Adventurer, you're finally nearly there - fingers crossed your lining stays on track for ET. I'm sure fluctuations are normal. Try not to worry.  How many will you have put back?

Sorry for no other personals as been AWOL for a while and too much to catch up on!  I'll try and read back later.

Lots of PMA and baby dust to all xx


----------



## KRichmond

Hi All,

I am giving myself PMA by chanting a mantra each morning which I think helps me for at least 30 mins of the day.

Goldbunny - it is great that you got a BFP so try to stay positive. You have to clambered over quite a few hurdles to get here so try to stay strong if you can. And Louise - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Adventurer - it is fine to waiver a little, but it sounds like you have quite a few options still with the number of frosties. I am sure your lining is fine.  What are you eating over there? Excuse my ignorance but I have always wanted to visit India to sample the cuisine if nothing else.

HinaP - great that you are getting started soon. Look forward to receiving your updates.

AFM - last week went from quite negative and possibly having the cycle cancelled to 5 promising ones by Friday. Had EC today and they got 6 which I am very happy about. Overheard someone else get 27 but hey ho......I only need one.

Have ordered a kundalini yoga dvd to watch. Mostly breathing and sitting down which I  think I can manage. Trying to milk some TLC from DH but it isn't working. He is very pleased with himself for producing his sample so is going to have a few drinks tonight!!!

Lots of good wishes to everyone.

XXX


----------



## Louisej29

Hi krichmond.  Well done.  Six is good and it just takes one! Fingers crossed for great fertilisation tonight!! Xx

Whitvi. How are you getting in ??

Adventurer. Friday is not far away! Good luck for et!!!!  I haven't got a plan b at the mo if Thursday goes badly! Thinking one step at a time at the mo! Hopefully I won't need a plan b though feeling unoptimistic really!!!


----------



## Roz91

Hi ladies,

Good luck for EC on Friday Adventurer, one big step forward - that is so exciting.  Fingers crossed for your lining which I am sure will be just perfect come Friday.  I can understand the need to google, although lets face it, its not always helpful.  Stay strong and resist it as much as you can!  

KRichmond - sounds like you and I were in the same boat last week (although I haven't got to EC yet), having 6 collected is fantastic news, you must be pleased.  Enjoy your yoga dvd when you get it.  Some men just have it so easy!

LouiseJ - hang in there for your test, not long to go.  Try not to go too crazy figuring out all the phantom and real symptoms.  Good luck Louise  

Cocochine - you must be so thrilled with your results, hope things are still on track and you have a super successful ET on wed.

Thanks for all your well wishes and support over the weekend.  Today was my second scan after 11 days of stimming.  A vast improvement from last week, the little blighters have grown a bit and a few more popped up on the screen (although below 10mm) which gives me 11 in total (from 6 last week).  

I have 4 between 12-14, 3 at 10mm and 4 below 10mm.  Its a hell of a lot better than I expected today having spent the last 5 days worrying that the news I was going to get was to cancel as they were just not responding.  Lining sitting at 8.5mm - a little push required and we should be there.

I was really dreading yet desperate for the scan to get some news this morning.  While I was sitting in the waiting room this morning I planned out which wine bar I was going to head straight to...  luckily no need for that.

My dear hubby surprised me this morning (6 weeks married) - I was sitting waiting patiently to be seen when he walked in to the waiting room, it brought a real tear to my eye.  I so needed that!  

Next scan Wed with potential EC on Fri or Mon - I think its likely to be Monday as they are still on the small side.

Oh and Lindy I chatted to the nurse regarding when I get the IL and just as you had said, the day of EC. So thanks for that.

Take care all
Roz x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Roz so thoughtful of your dh goodluck


----------



## Adventurer

whitvi - Hi! How are things going with your little beans? I will have the survivors of a batch of 5 or 6 frosties transferred.

KRichmond - Woohoo, 6! Happy fertilisation little eggs. The mantras sound good and I hope you enjoy the yoga, they show half hour yoga programs on sattelite TV here, which I enjoy. South Indian food is mostly vegetarian so not eating much meat, which I don't mind. Dosa, chapati, chutneys, sambar, chickpeas, rice meals, fresh fruit juice, lots of yummy stuff. Mostly eating with fingers too, DS loves that! Hope DH is being supportive when not out celebrating 

louise - How are you doing? Only one day to go now, hang in there, I have everything crossed for you 

Roz - What great news that things have improved so much  And what a welcome surprise from DH. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, putting EC back a few days sounds like it might be a good idea.

AFM - I've started the lovely pessaries, so much gunk in those things, sorry if TMI! This time I'm taking 400mg twice daily, but in the past have taken 200 3x. What have you taken? Do you think it makes any difference?


----------



## Louisej29

Morning all!

In exactly 2 days time I will know my fate!! Never been more nervous!  

Adventurer.  Hope your frosties defrost well! I'm also on 400 twice daily. 

Ros.  Great news about your scan, what a relief you didn't need the wine bar! Good luck for EC, I'm also at lister and they are great ! ... I Recommend the carrot cake on the menu after EC!!....  I had the intralipids as well which was fine , took about 4 hours though. 

Gb.  How are you feeling !? 

Love to everyone. Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

louise so praying it works out for you x


----------



## Louisej29

Thanks goldbunny! Yes we were pregnant at the same time back in nov/dec! Be nice if I could join you again!  Still feeling like af on the way but trying to ignore that!!!!


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KR - hope your spermies and eggies getting it on  

Adventurer - fx for your frosties. The food sounds like heavan to me! 

roz gl with ec, keep up the protein, alot can happen in a day 

Goldbunny - hope youre feelin a bit better

Louise - hang in there, fx for you


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone, typing on phone so apologies for grammar! 
Louise, it's close now  , you feeling ok? It's so nerve wracking, how we are supposed to keep chilled no idea 

Kr, hope you get good news and you adventurer, I'm on 3 pessaries at night along with other stuff! 

Roz, I agree, warm hot water bottle too, good hubby  

Gold bunny how are you? Would love to join you too 

Afm first bloods tomorrow not that they tell me anything so almost try and ignore it! 

Hi anyone I've missed
Xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck tiny.  Can't believe how long they've kept you waiting!!!  I'd imagine they'd definitely tell by the bloods by now! Hoping we bith get those bfp s!!  Xx


----------



## Tiny21

I called yesterday to discuss it and because of the pregnyl they need to leave it almost as long as possible for any preg   hormone to show above the pregnyl, wish I hadn't pushed for more luteal support now


----------



## Louisej29

Will be worth it if it all works out though. Have you had any symptoms??


----------



## Tiny21

It will and I will take back all moaning  
But crampy later in 2ww, one day felt bit queasy but was tired and hungry so nothing really


----------



## KRichmond

Tiny - hope you are feeling good. Moaning is good too.

Louise and Goldbunny - keep going, you are doing really well

Adventurer - that sounds like my kind of diet, hope your lining is doing well and hope the frosties know they are about to come alive!!! Yes DH is being very good, had 3 kir royales with dinner to celebrate.

Waiting to meet you - thanks for the positive message.

Roz - good luck with the scan. I know how stressful it is but it sounds as though things are cooking now.

AFM - got the call this morning and from the 6, 2 fertilised so will be planning a day 3 ET on Thursday.Have done my yoga breathing already today so need to find another distraction. Will go for a long walk by the river and will send warm and creative thoughts to the lab!

Thanks for all the responses, it really does help to stay sane.

XXX


----------



## Louisej29

Well done krichmond. Hope those are the magic 2. Would the clinic not do a 2 day transfer if you already know its those 2 that are going back? I had a 2 day transfer on my 2nd ivf, the only one that I've had a bfp from. ! Good luck for et day anyway!!  Remember to wear orange!!!!

Tiny. Crampy and queasy are fab signs.  I've not had anything like that.  Keep wishing I'd feel cramps/sick but feel absolutely fine aside from that horrible lurking af is on the way feeling!!


----------



## Tiny21

The cramps are barely there really, not sure cramps describes it really, pulling? But mild mild mild!! The queasy feeling didn't last long and think I was tired and hungry?
I've had similar symptoms on all of my negative cycles as on my one positive so you just can't tell. These symptoms didn't start till much later after ET though.


----------



## Tiny21

kRichmond, great, I agree would they not do a 2 day? Get them back in there? Xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 9 days into my first cycle of IVF. Had a scan on Monday which showed plenty of follies so really pleased. Consultant clearly surprised - I think he has my age at the forefront of his mind rather than the fact that all my bloods are pretty normal. I'm having some acupuncture too, and also using Helen McPherson's hypnotherapy CD which I can heartily recommend. 

I'm VERY anxious about EC which I'm anticipating being ghastly, so any reassurance gratefully received!

Poppy


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Poppy, sounding great. I was so so anxious when we started all those years ago mainly as I had a needle phobia and it was that really. What sedation do your clinic use? I have had 'heavy' at one and not so heavy at the other. I can honestly honestly say I have felt nothing, the needle isn't nice for sedation but then I knew nothing until I came around and they tell you how many you have got. You will be sore afterwards and it takes me several days to recover and full recovery takes a bit longer.  Check with your clinic what you need to take, eat/not eat before hand, sometimes you take dressing gown and slippers, sometimes a snack for when you come round, they usually provide drink and biscuit.  There's lots of experience on here   so ask away. What s your AMH?


----------



## LINDY15

Poppydoc, I agree with Tiny, the canulla is a bit yeuk but only a second or 2 of pain when they put it in.. 
and maybe it's me    but going under the anesthetic was sooooo nice.. have I go a problem ;-)
Seriously thought, when they bring you in, there's a sense of 'you're in safe hands now' and leave it to the experts.
Don't fret, it's a 10 min process and the strength of the anesthetic is low so it doesn't take long for you to feel normal 
again. you should get a nice cup of tea and a biscuit and if they're not offering.... demand it 
Lindy x


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Poppydoc. Don't worry at all about EC. I have been fine both times and yes it does take a day or two to recover but I think the emotional side of this is much tougher. Sounds like the acupuncture will put you in a good place though.

Hi Tiny and Louise- thanks for the encouragement. I don't think that my clinic does a day 2 transfer. They haven't offered this. Is that better than a day 3? Am trying not to think about what might happen to the two little ones. Def wearing orange. My DH bought me an orange ring as well. 

Cocochine - how are you getting on? I think I saw on a different thread a conversation about how many to put back. 

Love to all. Off to buy some more pineapple.

XXX


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KR - an extra day won't matter hon, my clinic only do 3 day or 5 day transfers. I guess if there are two going back then may as well get em back where they belong. Well done on two fertilising 

Hi poppy - I  loved being under, probably the only time I felt relaxed in the whole process hehe give me more! X


----------



## Tiny21

KRichmond - 3 days are more common, just some do 2 if embies not doing so well or sometimes if only 2 as they often use the time to choose the best but they have self selected, 3 is fine honestly, my 3 day is sitting next to me now watching a film        Fresh pineapple juice not the fruit itself as can cause uterine contractions which you don't want 


Poppydoc, I agree with Lindy, they will reassure you and put you at ease, even hysterical me gets calmed by the nurses, I had improved now!  


Xxxx


----------



## KRichmond

OK. good job I decided to watch some day time TV then before going shopping! Any other tips for what I should be eating now?


----------



## goldbunny

chocolate ice cream! 



(sorry. my naughty head said that. )


----------



## Louisej29

Oh no I ate pineapple after et! Worried now!!!!


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks for all that  reassurance about EC. My clinic use lots of temazepam night before and morning of EC, then iv fentanyl and paracetamol while you're in theatre. I'm more afraid of being sick with the fentanyl cos I vomited like a good 'un after my laparoscopy! 

Tiny, my AMH is 11, and my FSH was 6 at the beginning of this cycle.

Louise, don't worry about the pineapple - think of all the people who merrily eat and drink all sorts of things before they realise they're pregnant. And I can't believe they stop eating it in places where pineapples grow...

Poppy


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck poppy with the EC.  If you wanted to be out of it altogether the lister put you under a general anaesthetic so don't feel a single thing !


----------



## Adventurer

Tiny - Wow, 3 pessaries/night, what strength are they and what other stuff are you on?  for great results today. Thank goodness you won't have to wait anymore at least.

KRichmond - How are your 2 doing?

PoppyDoc - Welcome. Congratulations on lots of follies! I've had EC both going under and not. I much prefer the former as I don't feel a thing. Do you have quite a strong reaction to meds? If so, let them know so they're aware. When are you scheduled for?

Louise - I'm thinking of you today  If you google pineapple for uterus contractions there doesn't seem to be any hard and fast evidence. A friend of mine told me recently that her friend had tried to induce a m/c by eating loads of pineapple regularly, but to no avail - she went on to have a healthy baby. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Another scan today and my lining is 7. But they told me it's fine, it's turned secretory due to the Progesterone, and that also makes it contract a bit. So ET scheduled for Friday, gulp. Just trying to keep calm and remember that if it's going to happen it will.


----------



## KMDT70

Hi Everyone,

Long time no post.

Adventure, Louise, Tiny - Good luck on current cycle and this time is lucky one for you!

Lindy - I am sorry for your news but good to hear you are moving on to DE. My Dr. recommended to me before 2nd cycle but I wasn't ready that time...

Welcome and Hi to new ladies!! 

I am doing ok as felt empty after failed of last cycle since not even had ET. I just brew money that's all....It has been over month and I am hitting the reality that I might not go for another cycle unless unexpected money come into my life. My firend who 35 year old had ET yesterday and she has got 21 eggs! Also got me thinking to change clinic next time if we are trying to go ahead once more time.

Anyway I haven't made final dicesion on what to do next but regardless to what we going to do we decided to adopt a dog. Went to rescure center the other day and register ourselves. We will get a dog when we come back from holiday in Sep. (Going 2 and half weeks which we haven't had a proper holiday involve flights for 3 years!!!) It will be good to see my family etc since haven't been back for 5 and half years! Anyway long story short, we might ended up giving up a baby but at least exciting to have a dog in our family. 

Hope everyone well and will post here time to time. Good luck to you all!!

KMDT x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Just wanted to let you lovely ladies know that I am pupo with 3 x 5 days blasts only one was great 3ab and the other 2 were collasaping so wouldn't make it too freeze, so i figures go for it. I think this is my last try, it would take me 6 montsh to save for last attempt before my 44 birthday so here we go, the torure of the 2 ww wait begins!
KMDT70 
I wouldn't be without my labrador he is 9, he has always been my baby and has helped me through other peoples births. I read your post and having not been on a proper holiday also because of paying for ivf and putting your life on hold. I say enjoy that holiday and your will love that dog, it will be part of the family before you know it x


----------



## Adventurer

KMDT - Hi, nice to read you again.  I'm glad you're starting to feel better.  Adopting a dog sounds like a great idea.  I love animals and am toying with the same thing myself, I've only ever had cats.  Where are you from?  I hope you have a lovely holiday, you deserve it 

Chocochine - Congratulations on being PUPO  I hope your 3 blasts are snuggling right in there.  Good luck with the 2ww, I'm nearly there and dreading it, glad I won't be alone 

Tiny, Louise - How are you both? I'm hoping no news is good news.

AFM - Didn't sleep too well last night, I started really worrying about my lining only being 7.  I've never had problems before, it's always been 10-12mm.  They've asked me to come in for another scan today, I think I'll ask the Dr to do it this time, other times for this cycle it's been a junior non-Dr and I think experience has something to do with interpreting ultrasounds.  Hopefully it will all be good


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Km - enjoy your holiday and yes to fur babies!! Think we all know the pain of life on hold, you deserve it back! X

Congrats on being pupo cochrane )

Adventurer - here's some dust and pma - woosh!

Ive got my 10 day scan tomorrow and nerves have kicked in!


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Chocochine - good luck with the nestling. Will it be feet up or gentle exercise? Am hoping to join you on the 2 WW today.

Adventurer - hope the lining is growing OK. There always seems to be something new to worry about doesn't there? Why can't our bodies just behave or at least follow the same pattern so that we could prepare for the challenges?

KMDT - enjoy your holiday. I have spent my two weeks holiday going through all of this and will def be booking something nice next year regardless of the outcome of today. Hope you find an adorable dog when you come back.

Poppydoc - hope you are feeling good. It is an exciting process and there are quite a few BFP's on this thread to give you some encouragement too.

Waitingtomeetyou - how are things progressing

Hi HinaP and DCT if you are reading this.

AFM - am feeling really nervous in case I get a phone call this morning saying don't come in. Need to do my yoga relaxation but have set myself a goal that they would call by 8am if the news wasn't good so hanging on till then!!!!! Reading a good book but of course plenty of babies detailed. Also tip to anyone feeling broody - avoid Giraffe restaurants, yes I know I should know better but I was trying to have a healthy breakfast. It was kiddie central yesterday morning with loads of really cute toddlers in their summer clothes. Thankfully met up with some good friends and headed to a wine bar at 1.30. I didn't indulge but it was fun having a good catch up anyway.

 and PMA to everyone.


----------



## Tiny21

KRichmond, you hope you got that positive call   


Congrats Chocochine on being PUPO and joining this madness 


Waitingto meet you , good luck with your scan 


Adventurer, hope your lining behaves itself. No news is no news here, 2nd bloods tomorrow so won't know till 1pm ish! 27 hours to wait for that call, believe me its a nightmare waiting for that call, if only I could pee on a stick  


Hi everyone else


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KR    for you today x  What yoga relaxation are you doing? i need something gentle, I hate doing nothing much! Summer is awful for baby sadness, I feel your pain in the cafe  

Tiny   for tomorrow


----------



## goldbunny

yes you forget it's the summer holidays and then you go somewhere and suddenly there are kids everywhere and the parents are mainly treating them like an inconvenience.


----------



## HinaP

Hello ladies 

Hope everyone is well. 

Krichmond, how you been, I have not posted for a while. 
DCT-Hope you are ok. 

I starts stimms in the next few days, it is my first IVF so all new to me, having acupuncture tomorrow! going through a whole mix of emotions! 

Hi to everyone else. 

xx


----------



## goldbunny

hey good luck hina


----------



## HinaP

Thanks goldbunny, how are you doing? 

xx


----------



## Adventurer

waitingtomeetyou - Thanks, I think the dust worked, see below  Lots of dust and pma for your scan tomorrow!

KRichmond - Amen to bodies behaving! The wine bar sounds much more conducive to pma than the Giraffe restaurant, even though you couldn't indulge.  How did it go today?

Tiny - Aaargh, it must be so frustrating. Especially not knowing what the first blood was.  Tons of  for tomorrows result.

Hi to HinaP, goldbunny and everyone else.

AFM - Had another scan today and my lining was 8.3, thank goodness  My Dr said anything above 8 is fine so I'm going with that.  She also said I had some fluid around my ovaries, not sure what that's about as this is a FET, but I did feel some acheing this morning so that must have been it.  ET is still on schedule for tomorrow afternoon, lets get this show on the road!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodluck adventurer with et tomorrow x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

just to let you know lovely ladies that i am going on hol tomorrow so i may not be about on FF until the 31st august, take care of yourselves what ever stage of treatment you are at. I will be back at the end of the 2 ww to let you know my result


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a few days and quite a bit to catch up on.

Good luck Adventurer for your et tomorrow, so pleased your lining came right at the end.

Chocochine- have a fabulous holiday..... Relax and take it easy.

Good luck to all those currently on/ about to be on the 2ww......sending lots of          

Hope everyone else is ok, whatever stage you are at


----------



## KRichmond

Hi HinaP - great that you are starting soon. Hope the injections go smoothly.

Adventurer - pleased to hear about the lining, good luck tomorrow.

Waitingtomeet you - hope the scan goes well.

Goldbunny - it was worse than that they all looked blissfully happy in giraffe  

Tiny - hope you are doing well

I am very pleased to report my two originals are safely on board and looking good. I just need to do my bit now and keep relaxed.


The yoga I am doing is in a book called Yoga for real life by Maya Fiennes, I also bought her DVD. I am doing the warm up bit only and then lying down. Not sure if I should do anything tomorrow really. Might google it.

 and   to everyone.

XX


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all

My cycle has been cancelled as they've overstimmed me and my oestrodiol has shot up to 22000! Gah! At least it's that way round rather than too few but it's very frustrating. He says my ovaries are acting as if they're 32 not 42, and they've never had a 42 year old respond like this!

Can heartily recommend a dog - I got my lovely chocolate lab when I was very ill with severe depression and I can honestly say she saved my life. Can't believe she's now 9!

Anyway, I'll pop in over the next few weeks and see how you're all doing, and then we're having another go in October on a different protocol more suitable for younger ovaries...

Best wishes to you all

Poppy


----------



## goldbunny

sorry you got cancelled poppy but it's good news you have young ovaries


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Sorry poppy  but yay for being young on the inside!

Day 10 scan and ive 5 mature eggs out of 8. Ive a 13,15,17,17,19 so could end up losing two with ec possibly monday. Same number as last time but they are a bit more widespread :/ Its now that its a wing and a prayer! 

K Congrats on being pupo - yay! 

Adventure gl with et 

X x


----------



## Tiny21

Negative here, distraught doesn't even describe it and waiting for bloods makes it so much harder   , there has been so much positive news I allowed myself a tiny bit of hope especially with intralipids etc


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry tiny x massive hug


----------



## Karhog

Gutted for you Tiny


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Tiny - really sorry to hear your news. I know there aren't words at the moment that help.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear your news Tiny....take care of yourself.


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Poppy - how annoying for you to be too responsive.....but that should put you in a really good position for next time. Hope you aren't too disappointed.

Waitingtomeetyou - when will you know about EC on Monday? Will you have a Saturday scan? Your results sound a lot like mine were, although I only got 4 mature eggs in the end out of 6. I am very happy with 2 and hopefully you will have a few cheeky creepers too.

Reading my Patrick Holford book now on what I should be eating. Def too much time on my hands but really don't want to go back to work on Wednesday.

Positive vibes to everyone.

XX


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Sorry been AWOL since I introduced myself donks ago.  I go away from home for treatment and this time I really slipped into the IVF bubble and have made no real contact with the outside world........
Anyway back home now with 2 on board - the collected 6 but none suitable to freeze and even these 2 didn't make it to blast - All were doing well until day three then they all decided to have a sunday of rest  Offered the choice of leaving it and having a 6 day transfer if any came on or have the best ones back.  Couldn't face the thought of it ending like that and as the embryologist said if in doubt back in with mum is best, so here I am.
Feeling unaccountably positive today - all sorts of symptoms ane minute and then Nothing the next so have given up annalysing for now, just hoping, meditating and eating what Zita West recommends, though 2 lunches of herring might be enough already!

Have been reading back a bit and sending out    to all, and plenty of PMA for those who want some!!


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Tiny massive hugs    so sorry

Benbeculagirl - congrats on being pupo. plenty ladies get pregnant with day 3 transfers. which clinic does a day 6 transfer btw?

KR - thanks  ec is scheduled for tue with no additional scan, just the one yesterday, feels a bit like ive been bumped due to the bank holiday       what does Patrick Holford say?  I read the fertility diet, i enjoyed it but its more a lifestyle change which i had anyways rather than a quick ttc fix.

  to everyone x


----------



## KRichmond

Tina - how are you feeling today?  

Waitingtomeetyou - know what you mean about Monday - but an extra day won't do any harm. It is a bit strange with timings isn't it? There were only 3 of us at ET whereas there were absolutely loads at EC on a Monday. Felt like a production line but with ET they can't mess around. 

RE: Holford -the only extra thing I am doing is Omega 3 now. I don't eat fish so thought that was worthwhile. Also no sugary things but don't think that I will be able stick to that one. 

Keeping up with the yoga and now starting to feel a bit more normal in my body after all the stimms etc. My breasts are a lot less tender which I am taking as a good sign as this was unusual for me. Am hoping my own hormones will kick in and be gentle with me and the beanies.

Benbeculagirl - well done on being PUPO. Go Day 3 girls!!!!

Goldbunny - and all the other BFP's. Hope you are feeling good.

 to all


----------



## Roz91

Hi Ladies,

Tiny - really gutted for you, I hope you doing ok?  

Sorry about the lack of personals, I've been in hiding for the last week waiting for the follies to grow.  I can't believe a week ago there were thoughts about cancelling. 

I now have 9 and it looks like 5 have made it past 15/16 and the others are crawling along at a pace they are clearly comfortable with! I had my final scan on Friday and was scheduled in for EC on Monday only to be called later to move it to Tues.  My E2 is 7263 which they say that they would like it to rise to 10000 over the weekend.  So I trigger on Sunday now but without the Menopur - this is new for me as previously I had taken Menopur on the same day as trigger. Not sure why? But I am sure they know what they are doing.

So Waitingtomeetyou sounds like our timings are the same.    Which clinic are you with?

Have a great weekend ladies
Roz x


----------



## LouDooRay

Tiny      thinking of you and hope you're taking care of yourself. This can be a very painful rollercoaster we're on.

My week's been eventful. With the viability scan looming on the 23rd we wanted to take our minds off things so spent a lovely few days down at Bath and Stratford-upon-Avon. Managed to enjoy it for the most part but fear set in when I started spotting on Wednesday.

I've seen this twice before with my first two miscarriages so wasn't optimistic. To that end, I didn't contact my clinic or rush off home, feeling that if the inevitable was happening there would be nothing I could do. We figured we'd know soon enough, so decided to try and enjoy the rest of the time we had away.

Returned home Friday to a late afternoon viability scan fully expecting bad news, so we were overwhelmed when the scan showed up twins. One measured 7+1 and the other 6+5 so they will need monitoring and I'm due back for a further scan on 2 September. 

Well - no wonder I have been so sick! I'm relieved and very grateful, but so scared too. From one scan, the wait for another begins ...


----------



## goldbunny

twins! loodoo, hecky thump!

that's a turn up for the book.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

wow loodoo thats amazing news. twinnies   

KR - i take plant dha as i dont eat fish. the sugary thing is tough; good choc and crappy crisps are my treat.) Yay for tender boobies   

hey roz its always a relief to get to the next stage. i was so nervous last time, trying to be a bit 'cooler' this time. im convinced there is bank holiday bumping with ec, so all the docs get a holiday   anyways im at oxford, i see you are lister, it sounds great there. oxford are a bit of a factory when it comes to ivf     our follies make the cut    

 and    to us all x


----------



## Adventurer

Chocochine - Enjoy your break, sounds like a great thing to do for the 2ww!

Karhog - I hope your Mum's Ok now and your baby is doing well, 3/4 of the way through now 

KRichmond - Congrats on being PUPO, we're 2ww buddies. 

PoppyDoc - Sorry your cycle got cancelled, but great that you're over rather than underresponding.  Enjoy some downtime until October.

waitingtomeetyou - Is EC confirmed for Monday?  Good luck with that, 5 is 5 and one of them could be golden hon 

Tiny - I understand your devastation, this process can be so cruel.  I hope you have some good support around you and are taking care of yourself 

benbeculagirl - My DS is a from 3day put back when I was nearly 40. Sticky vibes for your 2 little embies to be snuggling back into their Mum. 

Roz91 - It sounds like they might be coasting you.  I think it's meant to improve quality and give the smaller ones a chance to catchup.  Happy triggering and good luck for EC.

LouDooRay - Wow, what a roller coaster you've been on.  I like how you didn't panic initially, that must have helped your state of mind.  Yay for twins 

AFM - I now have 3 compacting morulas on board, well they were about 25hours ago, hopefully they're still growing and have turned into blastocysts by now.  Had a night from hell, my Dr insisted I stay at the hospital, the A/C wasn't working properly, only one hard bed with no sides for me and DS, I was worried he was going to fall out.  4 hours of sleep, really looking forward to my bed at the Guest House tonight!


----------



## goldbunny

loodooray if you aren't already taking extra folic acid start now x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow LDR, twins..maybe that explains the spotting
Wishing you lots of stickiness...

Adventure, congrats on being pupo and hope u get a good nights sleep..do you go back home for the 2 ww?

Good luck krichond and Roz. Sorry there are prob others here i am missing but this thread is too busy to keep up and when you are not currently cycling you have no cycle buddy so loose track a bit.

Lousie,..hope things going ok

My dh had ankle surgery last week so I'm playing nurse this week (mostly spend my time fetching him food and carrying pillows from the bed to the sofa and back!). He's to be non weight bearing for 2-3 weeks and I'm ovulating next week...don't think he's too keen on any action but I'm definatley not letting a month go by without some chance of a bfp...have an insemination kit on hand just in case.


----------



## Karhog

Wow Loodooray twins! Congratulations!

Adventurer.... Thanks for asking about mum, she got readmitted to hospital as her stent collapsed. Has had an extension put in, still only as a temporary measure until all the inflammation goes down. They are looking to do op to remove obstruction in approx six weeks and will need six weeks recovery.
Baby is fine thanks, because of this gestational diabetes I am being regularly monitored. They had a good feel the other day and he had moved from being transverse to head down....though I've been told he could well move again!
So pleased you are pupo with 3 good, by now, blastocysts. Time to take it easy and let those little I new snuggle in deep!
How muck longer will you stay in India?

Hi to everyone else....congrats and good luck to all those on the 2 week wait


----------



## tryingagainandagain

adventurer - congrats on being pupo!


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening Ladies - hope you are all doing well

Waiting - I'm at Ninewells in Dundee.  It wasn't really a 6dt they offered me - The eggs had slowed up - a morula and a cavitating morula (roughly a 3.5 and a 4.5 day I think) were put back on day 5 though they had not got to blast.  Offered me the chance to leave it another day to see if any would grow to blast but we couldn't bear the thought of it just ending like that if no more growth.....can't quite believe I asked for this 2WW!  Anyway as they say mum is best so we have all fingers crossed and Embriologist seemed quite sure at least one would grow on and they were just taking their own sweet time.  Been nosying on internet, bad I know, so of they stick it looks like they'll be girls!!!!!  Apparently we're slower 

Waiting and Roz - roll on Tues for yourselves - at least if your docs have been enjoying the long weekend they'll be fresh for your collection 

Loodoo - twins - huge   . 2nd Sept is a good date

Adventurer - Thanks hon and big sticky     for your three- hope you get a good sleep tonight

AFM - waiting.......no symptoms or loads of them depending o the mood I'm in


----------



## benbeculagirl

Sorry forgot to add
K - congrats on being PUPO too, hope they are snuggling in nicely


----------



## Jodes17

Hi Mish 
Please can you add me. 
Starting Short protocol on 29th Aug. 
thanks


----------



## tryingagainandagain

hi jodes 

benbecula - love the pma! so girls are slower, thats because our big brains take longer to grow   i read about slow embies sticking too.  fx for girls  

  to all x


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - I will stay here for the 2ww, still have 10 frosties and it isn't cost effective to fly back and forth.  You've got one lucky DH!  I'm glad he's had the surgery and I hope he has a speedy recovery.  Can I ask what an insemination kit is? 

Karhog -   This must have been a tough time for you worrying about your Mum.  I'm glad they seem to have things under control.  It's great you're getting regular monitoring, ooh yes they move around lots in Mums tum.  Have you felt kicking, I loved that, and missed it for a good few weeks once he was out.
I'll stay for another two FETs if these lovelies don't stick, so another 2 or 3 months.

benbeculagirl, waitingtmy - I like the big brain theory, makes sense 

Hi and  to everyone else, xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh adventurer, did nt realises you had 10 frosties left...a big number so hopefully one good one in there. How long do you have to wait between each ET..a guess a full cycle ? Hopefully you'll get a bfp and no need to wait around.

An insemination kit sounds more advanced than what it actually is...just syringes, spectlum and small pot. Not sure the syringes are long enough to reach where they need to go...hopefully we won't need it and we'll find a way to bd at least once.


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Pippa_elk - your post made me laugh. I read it to my DH to let him know he isn't the only one that gets harassed for action once a month regardless of his state of health!!!!

Adventurer - well done. Let's hope you don't have to stay too long and the on-boarders get snuggled in.

Waitingtomeet you - good luck on Tuesday then. Interesting theory on fast and slow. I had a 10 cell on day 3 so now excited that I have a boy on the way.  and maybe too much PMA but no harm in keeping positive. Yes with you on crisps and chocolate...

Just been on a 5 hour round trip to drop my nephew off at Gatwick for a week in the sun - no thanks from him (typical teenager) but hoping my reward will be in 2 weeks time.

Benbecula - congrats too on being PUPO. 

Loudoo - how exciting to be thinking about twins.

Hope everyone has a great long weekend.


----------



## Adventurer

Pippi - Mr Dr here will do FETs back to back, she likes to have a break between stim cycles, but will put a FET in there and count that as a break.  Not sure if that's good or bad.  10 does seem a big number but I've actually had 29, including these 3, transferred in total TTC#2.  I think my eggs mustn't be very good quality anymore so I'm not very hopeful.  It would by lovely if it works though.

AFM - The women here are driving me crazy.  They all believe in bedrest after ET, for 15 days if possible.  I don't believe in it, and actually believe being up and about is better, so havn't been doing it.  I try to be strong about it, but I find the wagging of fingers and giving me guilt trips very difficult.  It's almost like it might rub off on me and cause the embies not to stick.  Grrr.


----------



## krolland70

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well whatever stage you are at, I have been keeping an eye on you 40 something ladies and keeping everything crossed!!! I have been trying to sort out lining issues, so cancelled double donor ET in June as lining did not grow more than 5.5mm with Cyclacur at CD12, then had a natural tracking cycle got to 6mm at CD15 and then tried Cyclacur again but started earlier and different dosage.......................5.4mm at CD12. So freaked out as have been pregnant 3 times with linings of about 6mm lost all at 9wks.

Any advice? I thought lining issues meant implantation was an issue?? anyone else had a dodgy lining and what did you do about it.

I am with Serum they are telling me to have Hysterography?? thinks that how you spell it, 2K with flights etc and not sure what difference it makes, anyone had one and it helped?

Am about to give up as just so frustrated and every test seems to throw up another issue!!! I appreicate any support, sorry its a bit me, me, me!!! but at breaking point after 3 yrs ttc through IUI/IVF and feeling all of my 43 yrs.

KR


xxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi KR,
it's hysteroscopy and I had one in Greece in september last year, I wasn't lucky with success in January but that certainly doesn't mean it wouldn't be the same for you. can you look to another clinic closer to you for the same procedure ?
I understand the cost is a big issue but for us we want to eliminate any factors as much as we can. 
After so many failed ICSI cycles I am self diagnosing that my implantation failures are down to my uterus but my lining has been fine all along. so if nothing else, hopefully you can treat the lining issue that it will bring you success. 
hope that helps,
Lindy x


----------



## LouDooRay

Sorry for short response but I'm struggling to stay awake. I'm a marathon sleeper at the best of times but right now I can't function without early bed, late rising and 2-3 hours kip every afternoon. Never known tiredness like it in my life.

Light spotting started again today. Having had two miscarriages which started this way, this is terrifying and unnerving even though I now know this is a fairly common occurrence with twin pregnancies. I guess it just has to be accepted that pregnancy after loss, especially when you know it to be a 'high risk' pregnancy, means living in a state of constant fear.

Goldbunny, thanks for the tip about folic acid. This occurred to me right after I returned from the scan, so I googled it and have been taking an extra supplement since that day.

Time for my Fragmin jab then I'm off back to my pit, a place that is very familiar to me these days!

Love and positive vibes to all xxxxxx


----------



## AggieD

Hi

I am starting on a long course protocol. Just started down regs. This is my first time in the over 40's specific forum and wondered if I need to be in a specific month or that folks hopped in and out of this one long thread?

Many thanks for any advice on the best way to get support and support others

Best Wishes
AggieD


----------



## Adventurer

krolland - I'm so sorry to hear you've had lining issues. I had some last time, but it came right before ET. I've only ever taken Progynova, and they up the dose if the lining doesn't respond well enough. I don't know anything about Cyclacur. Maybe you need to try some different meds.

Hysterography does exist, have you had a hysteroscopy already? What are their reasons for wanting to do a hysterography in particular? I found some info at:
http://www.duofertility.com/my-fertility/infertility/fertility-tests/hysterography

If you can get the lining issue sorted it seems like you are in with a chance. I guess you have to weigh up how much money you're willing to put into it. You might be able to get a hysterography closer to home, but would the people doing it have the same experience and diagnostic skills as Serum?

So much to think about hon, good luck with your decisions and keep us posted.

LouDooRay -  for you that the spotting is a normal part of your pregnancy. Hope you got a good sleep last night.

AggieD - Welcome! Just jump on in, it doesn't need to be a specific month. The best way to be supported and give support is to share how you're feeling, and reply to others posts on how they're feeling. The forums are great. How many cycles have you done? Do you always do a long protocol?

Louisej - How are you hon?

Tiny - Hope you're doing Ok.

Hi to everyone else, xx

/links


----------



## goldbunny

good luck aggie! x


----------



## LINDY15

Oops apologies, didn't realise hysterography existed. 
sorry if I misled


----------



## Jodes17

Hi 
Can I join in? Starting short protocol on 29th 

Jodes


----------



## tryingagainandagain

EC today, 6 eggs retrieved which is 2 more than last cycle. Feel much sorer than last time. got  a butchered hand where she couldnt get the drip thingy in! anyway   for better quality this time, im not so bothered about numbers   gimmie the golden egg   

LooDR -  stay positive hon and rest up    try not to think of the worst x

hi jodes and aggie gl ladies 

 to all


----------



## Roz91

Hi all and welcome to Aggie and Jodes and any other newbies out there. 

Well done Waintingforme, good luck for your call tomorrow!!   

Just got home after a marathon day at the clinic for my EC, got 8 eggs which was double what I got last time so pretty happy about that - but its quality not quantity so am really nervous for the call tomorrow.   
I spent hours and hours in the clinic with the intralipid infusion - it was so painful going through my hand that I had to get them to move it to my arm.  Felt like crying with the pain.  It's all over now and now its just the waiting game.

Roz


----------



## goldbunny

loodooray hope you are having a better day today how are you?


----------



## KRichmond

Waitingtomeetyou - that is great news. Hope you are able to sleep tonight. What time do you think they will call you? Fingers crossed for some very high quality embies. Hope the hand recovers too. 

Roz91 - great news on the eggs.  Good luck tonight. 

Hi Adventurer - is it a mix of nationalities then being treated and is advice different then? It is difficult to get conflicting info but I haven't heard of many people staying in bed for 14 days. I have been more concerned with making sure mine get enough oxygen so have been intentionally active - not that I have any scientific evidence whatsoever that exercise, oxygen and embryo's have any link.

LooDou - yes keep lots of positive thoughts going.  I am still saying my mantras and wearing orange.

Hi Jodes and aggie - welcome to the over 40's.

6 days now after ET and thoughts about testing are already in my head........

Back to work tomorrow and will have to stay calm regardless of how many emails are waiting for me. I suppose that will be a distraction at least.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Ha ha k Richmond at you showing my post to you dh...to show you are not the only mad woman in the world !!
We managed to bd once despite the ankle...he managed with pillows to prop his ankle up and managed not to move it...think the timing was pretty good...but I say that ever month and zilch happening !
I tried artifical imsemination one night too...doubt if that ever reached its target as the syringe was too short.
Good luck with being back to work... At least a mountain of emails will stop you thinking of otd.

14 days bed rest sounds a bit extreme adventurer...its hard to know whats best. Reading around online opinion is mixed. I'd say keeping active with minimal stress is probably the best option.

Roz. That sounded rough with the intra lipid infusion...has it hurt so much before ? 

Glad all went well waiting to meet you...when I had ec my hand swelled up and was all red...lasted about 3 days. Think some of the drip leaked into the soft tissue where they had the drip inserted. Its bad enough being sore from ec as well as having extra side effects...

Good luck to you both Roz and waiting to meet you...for successful fertilisation overnight.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Just checking in from wales
Loodou great to hear about twins x
No real symptoms 7 days past transfer until now feel like full period belly. But really  hope not.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Just a quick post as off to work in a minute.

Hi Jodes and Aggie

AFM - Went to the interview yesterday and am now the proud owner of a new job!! Was strange to feel that getting ready for an interview actually took my mind off things and helped me feel more relaxed.  Went into my wardrobe Sunday night and had NOTHING suitable for interview.  It was on another island from ours, which actually had shops.  So got the early ferry and into M&Co, found an assistant and said help I've an interview in 45 mins and I need clothes    She was great and I got togged out.....Now just have to move house next month.  Luckily we lived there before and still have our house there so it won't be too difficult.

Am now 9dp5dt, feel like I always do before AF starts so am now on obsessive knickerwatch .  Feeling kind of fatalistic now - We have done everything we could this time DH and I feel, so now just hoping.  Bled every other time around this day so just taking it minute by minute.  

Catch up on personals tonight


----------



## Roz91

Pippi_elk - this is the first time I have done intralipids so didn't really know what to expect. If I or I should rather say when I get the call today they will need to schedule another infusion with transfer.  They used the same entry point on my hand or EC drugs - I guess once awake it just hurt so much as I could feel the infusion going in.  I have small veins on my hand - so they tell me.  A hell of a lot more comfortable going through my arm when they moved it..

Morning ladies, good luck with all that is happening today. 

Roz


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations benbeculagal girl where do you live? Good for you having an interview in this madness.  I too feel my period is coming x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations on the new job benbeculagirl


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Quick question - confused.com 

I thought only mature eggs were collected, am I wrong? Last ec I had 7 follies of which 5 were collected but one was empty so ended up with 4 eggs which fertislised. Have I misunderstood? Would all 4 be mature (as in 18 +) ?  
This time they collected 6 and said they'd call to let me know how many were 'mature' did she mean 'fertilise' (she was newbie embryologist). I assumed they only collected mature follies, so all 6 would be mature (18+)? 


roz - well done hon, hope you are feeling okay after ec. i feel better today, sooo nervous too  

KR - hope work isnt too bad. i already got a crappy email from work but im ignoring them, its too stressful  

Pippi - im thinking the kit isnt really like iui, more like donor sperm. so as long as you got the wee soldiers in there, they will swim up just fine on their own  

benbeculagirl - congrats! which lovely island are you moving to?  

chochrane - stay   

 to all x


----------



## ajw

Hello ladies, 
I'm back on the rollercoaster after almost a year off! Hoping my health issues are finally over and I can get back on track. Just had an endometrial scratch yesterday and will be coming off the pill in a couple of days ready to start a short protocol next week.
Feeling excited, nervous and hopeful, but also can't help thinking about how much my fertility might have declined in the past 12 months and regretting the time lost.
Good luck to everyone else cycling. Looking forward to getting to know you all. 
AJW


----------



## goldbunny

they can't tell if an egg is mature until they try to ICSI it. They just collect eggs til they can't get at any more. if the drug protocol was right and the follicles were fairly even sized and good sizes then there is a high chance of a good crop of mature eggs but there is generally always some that aren't quite ready. With IVF I think they can catch up slightly if they aren't quite mature and it is possible in some places to have IVM where they deliberately mature the eggs before fertilizing them.. the size of the follie is only an indication that the egg inside is mature (though obviously the bigger they are the more likely it is). 
i'm not sure I understand this "Last ec I had 7 follies of which 5 were collected but one was empty so ended up with 4 eggs which fertislised"  they can't collect follies so presumeably you mean 7 follies and 5 eggs collected, so you must have had two empty follicles? Your 5 eggs were they ICSId or IVFed? a four out of 5 IVF fertilisation rate is a great rate of fertilisation. it doesn't mean the fifth egg wasn't mature, mature eggs don't automatically fertilise. 


"This time they collected 6 and said they'd call to let me know how many were 'mature' did she mean 'fertilise' (she was newbie embryologist). I assumed they only collected mature follies, so all 6 would be mature (18+)? "

well done on getting 6 eggs. She should be calling to tell you how many fertilised. But if you have ICSI they will also tell you how many are mature, since they will only inject the mature eggs. Any number of the eggs could be mature or not. With good follie sizes though you would hope they might all be mature. 

we had 8 eggs of which 6 were mature and ICSIed, and 5 of those fertilised, but two of those were slow growers, so we had two put back and one frozen. 

good luck hope you get a good crop of embies x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Gold bunny thanks for replying to me. So mature refers to eggs not follicles. I think that would explain the mysterious 5th follicle that was empty or abnormal (ill need to ask). So bearing in mind what you have told me it may be that last cycle 7 follies were visible, two of which were too small, with 5 good sized follicles but in the end 4 eggs collected with a fifth empty follicle or abnormal egg. does that sound right? 

This cycle, yes i was confused when she mentioned calling to tell me how many had matured - we are IVF not ICSI and so I hadnt heard this before. So i'll assume the 6 eggs collected were all mature (but I will ask this at a later stage) as they left 2 small follies behind. Thanks for the info honey   x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Edit: waa she just called to say 3 out of 6 fertilised so we are still in the running to make it to 3 day transfer on friday. this would suggest poorer quality eggs as we got 100% fertilisation last time, however we are still in the running for transfer. phew. this is exhausting     for my 3 musketeers to keep going


----------



## Adventurer

jodes17 - Welcome and good luck with starting on 29th.

waitingtomeetyou - I hope your hand is feeling better now, I think butchered hands are pretty common unforunately 

Goldbunny explained it really well, I didn't know they can only tell they're mature if they ICSI them.  It sounds like the first time they got 5 eggs out of 7 follies, so 2 follies must have been empty, then 4 of the 5 eggs fertilised.  Then this time they collected 6 eggs out of ? follies.  We don't know how many of the 6 were mature, but 3 fertilised.  To my knowledge the % fertilised doesn't have a bearing on egg quality, your golden egg is just as likely to be in this lot as it would be if it was a 100% fert rate.  Grow little embies grow  

Roz91 - Congratulations on your 8 and  for good fertilisation and growing!  Thank goodness they were able to move the drip into your arm.

KRichmond - I'm the only Westerner here, it's all Indian  and similar ethnicities like Sri Lankan and Bangladeshi.  It's their mindset that IVF embryos are weaker than naturally created ones, that's why they believe in bedrest.  They can't understand why I want to stay on the 1st floor (more private), and not the ground, they're scared of walking up and down stairs. They all come with their mothers and other family members who basically wait on them hand and foot, if only I had that luxury.  My Dr even offered to have her driver drive me the 150m from the hospital to the Guest House.  I thanked her very much but said I preferred to get some circulation going, she seemed Ok with that!  

How is work going?  Will you POAS before bloods?

Chocochine - I'm feeling the full period belly too, I just keep telling myself it's the Progesterone and I would feel it either way.

benbeculagirl - I hope the new job is going well, it sounds like not bleeing is a good sign then, sticky vibes  

ajw - Welcome back.  I'm sure the break has been really good for you.  I hope you are all clear now and good luck for this cycle.

AFM - Waiting, waiting, waiting.  I found a shortcut to the Playground not too far away so am taking DS there most afternoons and bypassing the hospital and hopefully most of the gossip about me being a crazy Westerner who doesn't take her ET seriously! I also found the meditations I used when I was doing IVF for DS, which seems like an eternity ago now.  Listened today, it was so positive and uplifting.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

adventurer - thanks    what does fertilisation reveal about your egg quality? Nothing? Is it luck? ive read others who didnt get fertilisation saying their doctors told them it was down to poor egg quality, although i know it can be immunes too. what meditations are you using? i think a little blood circulating is good for those embies


----------



## Roz91

It sounds like you are the belle of the ball out there Adventurer. It's amazing how customs differ.  

Great news Waitingforme.  I am sure you are glad this hurdle is over...now it's on to the next.

AFM - delighted, I got my call this morning to say they actually got 9 not 8 and 5 have fertilized.  They have recommended a 3 day transfer with a possibility of going to 5 day.  Now that would be amazing!!!
I opted for 3 to go back - I hope they last that long.  From being such a slow responder to getting to where I am now is just miraculous.  So pleased.  I am not a firm believer in doing acupuncture - but have decided it can do me any harm so why not give it a go.  I found a guy who specializes in fertility acupuncture who will do it for me an hour before the transfer so pretty pleased with that!

And now the waiting game continues....


----------



## Roz91

Oops - that was meant to say Waitingtomeetyou ...  sorry


----------



## KRichmond

Waitingtomeetyou - that is fantastic and one to spare.  Try and relax for a few days now. 

Roz91 - well done you. That is a great result. Fingers crossed for the next step.

Adventurer - you are certainly living up to your name. What an experience you must be having. Glad to hear the CDs are soothing. I was saying mantras on my way into work as I was determined not to feel stressed out.

Chocochine and Benbecula - I know what you mean. I have no symptoms at all and really want to do a test. Just keep positive though, we will all know soon enough.

Pippa_elk -   for nature to work this month...... I have tried the syringe approach in desperation with DH, might have to try that again. I let him off the hook too easily!!! 

AJW - know what you mean, I waited 9 months to try again and then started beating myself about leaving it too long, but you have to be ready and in my case had to talk my DH into going through this all again.  I am glad I did though as I feel a lot stronger now than the first time.

Love to Goldbunny and everyone else on the trip.

BTW I will def test early but am going to hold off till the weekend so I have time to 'adjust' either way.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening All

Chocochine - I live on benbecula in the outer hebrides.  Hopefully feeling AF pains with no AF means it won't happen  and they're just settling in.

Waiting - I'm moving to Lewis (4 islands further north) - start new job 30th Sept so will have to be soon.  3 eggs is fab, roll on Fri or maybe even to blast?

Goldbunny - thanks - how are you doing?

ajw- hi there and welcome

adventurer - enjoy your walks, being a wee bit subversive is good for the soul!

Roz - great news on your embies.  I'm also not sure I wholeheartedly believe in all the accupuncture claims, but I've been having it this cycle and I can honestly say I've loved it.  A bit of me time and really relaxing.  Also has improved my circulation no end.  And if this cycle works I'll be a zealot!

KRichmond - good luck at the weekend, loads of   .  I think if I get that far I'll also test Sunday just to give myself time to adjust to the outcome before work on Mon.

Hi to everyone else

AFM - another day down - waiting..........


----------



## Adventurer

waitingtomeetyou - From my understanding, the only thing fertilisation reveals is that they were good enough to fertilise!  What happens after is important, how evenly they divide, how long they take, etc. There are guidelines as to what is best. And also every egg/embryo in a batch is different, I don't think you can say an entire batch are good or bad quality.

Some clinics grade embryos which can be helpful but it's not conclusive.  Eg. sometimes an embryo with a poor grade will become a healthy pregnancy and sometimes a high grade embryo won't implant.  The chromosomes inside play a big part and the only way to tell whether they're ok or not is PGD.

From my understanding immune issues wouldn't stop fertlisation, but could stop implantation, ie. your body's immune system could reject the embryo.

I'm using guided meditations by a woman called Rebecca Marina, she used to have a site calle "Get Your Baby Quicker", but it doesn't seem to be around anymore, although she still is.

Roz - Woohoo!  Congratulations, what a spectacular response this time.  Grow little embies grow  I did acupuncture for 6 months to treat PCOS, before I tried IVF, to no avail, so I'm not sure about it either.  But I totally agree with benbeculagirl, it's very relaxing and nice to have some me time, and can't hurt!

benbeculagirl - Sticky vibes  What's it like having treatment in the outer hebrides?

KRichmond - Good luck for the weekend.  When is your actual test date?  My clinic don't test until 15 days after transfer, but I'll probably POAS before then too.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - The waiting is a killer isn't it.  I'm so glad I found the meditations, I listened to them last night before going to sleep, then on waking this morning.  And got a better nights sleep than I've had in a while.

xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Roz congratulations you will be pupo before you know it!
Hanging in there this insabe week pains but no period as of yet! On constant knicker watch


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi ladies, I'm in total agony, cant walk or sit without it being very sore. also getting some cramps and feeling like my bowels arent working so well - it wasnt like this last time and there is only one more egg, is this normal? on day 2 past ec  

Roz - yes 5 fertilised is fantastic! which day will ET be? Im likely tomorrow - friday for a 3 day. Did you get your immunes and NK tested at Lister?      I love acupuncture btw although cant afford the herbs.

KR   i get ya with wanting to know before work on monday.    that your mantras have done the trick. 

benbeculagirl - i had an old school friend from benbecula. have you always lived in OH? im a bit jealous     for you on sunday 

adventurer thanks for the info   which reinforces the golden egg theory !!   meant to ask why you chose India? Was is soley based on number of eggs transferred or do you have family or some other connection to the place? I must say i do like the idea of being somewhere with so many distractions and staying a few months to fight it out. anyhow glad you are sleeping better     

chocochine - fx   for you 

 to all


----------



## Roz91

Hey Waitingtomeetyou you are not alone in feeling crampy. I can walk around but every now and again I get really sharp pains that I need to sit down. I even have a bit if spotting although with all the prodding that went on I think it's expected.  My first time didnt feel like this either although I didn't have as many collected so that could be the cause.  I am sorry you are in pain.  Make sure you drink lots of water and rest as much as you can.

I am at the Lister - they did my immune testing after the first failure.  I am far too old to keep having fails without any investigations so when I said I wasn't prepared to go through another one or two failures before they did any immune testing - they were really positive in agreeing to do the tests.  I had my I intralipids with them straight after my EC.  

I am booked in for tmw morning for ET for the 3 day transfer although they did say they would call me by 9am tomorrow if the embryos are looking good enough to go to 5 days.  The last time I only managed a 2 day so am happy we have at least one day in the bag!!

Rest up nicely, (assuming you are not working) and enjoy the trash on TV without feeling guilty about it!

X x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jezz adventurer, sounds like you are the odd one out there. Do what you feel is best for you. I work with some Indian ladies and yea their families are so much more involved with childcare etc. one girls parents come to UK for 6 months every year to mind her child. Visa restrictions means they have to go back.
Can't say I'd be willing to move continent to look after grandchildren...not that ill every probably have kids let alone grandchildren!

Good luck Roz for et. What did the immune testing reveal ? I asked my clinic and they just dismissed me. I had a chemical pregnancy but guess that does n't mean i don't have immune/implantation issues.

Hope you still have PMA k Richmond..weekend's not too far away. 

Hope the cramping settles down waitig2meet you. I was a bit crampy too after....not sure it was bowel issues or more uterine cramping. i think after everything you system just gets a bit messed up.


----------



## Roz91

Hi Pippa_elk

Thanks,  the immune testing showed that I have a very active immune system (I think they said probably too active) and then said that my killer cells were fine on their own but when pregnancy tissue is added they fought it - so this "could" "may" "perhaps" inhibit any implantation.  The Intralipids (after testing) brought the little buggers into line hence the need now for intralipid infusion pre EC and post ET.  It's amazing that they can work all this out with blood tests.  

I'm surprised they dismissed your request, assuming you are like me and a paying customer.

Roz


----------



## tryingagainandagain

roz - i keep hearing great stuff about Lister. well done you on getting that extra day in the bag and gl for tomorrow, whether its the call or transfer     I dont feel guilty at being off work this time at all. I worked last time and it was so stressful so now im watching ally mcbeal for some lady power crappy tv!

Pippi - yes yes yes you will have your dreams come true. I see you've had one ivf, it takes at least three on average. Plus there's other options, although its too soon to talk about that for you! I'm crazy and am always two plans ahead, but it makes me feel like there are no closed doors.    

how much was the tests roz and what were they called?


----------



## Roz91

Good luck to you for tomorrow's ET....big day!!   

I had my cytotoxicity level tested which I think is called TH1-TH2 blood test which was £375 as well as Chromosome Karyotype which was £185 (that was some sort of genetic testing with me and hubby) which turned out normal.  I also had an endo scratch.

I think it's a good thing you not working especially if you felt so stressed out the last time.  Enjoy the crappy tv, I have to confess a guilty sin of watching the real housewives of Beverly Hills - super trash tv but does the job much to hubby's annoyance...


----------



## KRichmond

Waitingtomeetyou - hope you sleep well and feel a bit better for tomorrow. Stay nice and calm for the ET. The hardest part is done now.

Roz - sending good vibes for your phone call tomorrow.

Benbecula -sounds like you have a lot to keep your mind active. Is it really peaceful up there? Are you excited about your new job? 

Chocochine - FX, when is your test date?

Adventurer - hope the time isn't dragging too much. Meditation to get to sleep sounds great.


AFM - official test date isn't until Wednesday but there is no way I will last the weekend. Being at work is making the time go pretty quickly actually. Had 1/2 glass of prosecco this evening at a work do as my boss insisted on buying me a drink. Trying not to feel too guilty about it, drank loads of water afterwards!!!!!

 to everyone.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi all its 'waiting' here, decided to change my name to something more cheery  

Roz - Thinking of you today    

KR -      we are due another bfp around here, go get us one  


AFM - Got the call and our 3 musketeers are still fighting! She said they were 'good' and above 7 cell which is better than my wildest dreams. I've been crying and I think I'm in shock. im feeling extremely blessed to even get the chance of blast     plus more recovery for the old ovaries x


----------



## LouDooRay

Green Beans - that's brilliant. All X for you here. 

Pippi, my clinic were not too forthcoming either when I first mentioned the possibility of immunity testing. I had the full range of Chicago blood tests (unfortunately very expensive), which revealed slightly elevated NK cells, slightly low LAD (for which I've had LIT treatment) and the gene mutation MTHFR heterozygote. I had the LIT at the London fertility clinic which diagnosed these issues. They also offered me Intralipids, Clexane and Prednisolene. As it so happens, my own clinic in the north recently started to offer Intralipid drips, plus Fragmin in the place of the Clexane. This stuff contains Heparin and is used to treat the potential blood-clotting issues that can occur with MTHFR - I don't think prescription of this drug is restricted to those who have definitely been confirmed as having the condition.

Hope everyone on the 2WW or undergoing the wait for scans is bearing up okay. The waiting's the worst.

My scan's on Monday 2nd and until then I'm managing to keep my head afloat only if I have a minimum of 15 hours' sleep a day.

Positive vibes to all, Lou XXX


----------



## goldbunny

i thought clexane was just a brand name for heparin... it isn't? what is it then?


----------



## LouDooRay

Goldbunny - my gynae said Fragmin was a more updated version of Clexane. They both contain Heparin but Fragmin isn't a steroid.


----------



## Roz91

Cool name Greenbeans.... It sounds so positive. You must be so so excited!! Well done   

I didn't get to go to blast as they didn't want to risk it.  So I officially have 3 on board today. 2 top grade 8 cell and one fragmented 8 cell.  I even have a picture to prove it.  So exciting - oh and I didn't get to have intralipids again today (which is what I expected).  The first infusion is meant to last 4-5 weeks so if I get a positive result in 2 weeks then I get to do it again. 

KRichmond - you are so so close now! Hopefully you can hang on in there.

X


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Loodooray - gl at monday's scan, exciting times 

Roz !! - congrats on being pupo girl    Great news and it sounds like you've got quality embies on board too, well done    snuggle in little ones. Whens your OTD hon? 

You know i'm worried about leaving it till sunday...my last batch would never of lasted so pretty nervous but its definitely one of the better days in the last few years of ttc   Hehe its much better - I felt waiting was a bit pessimistic, even although thats all we ever seem to do!  

  for the 2wwaiters x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Waiting to meet you...was wondering who the new greenbean person was !!! Great your embies are doing so well...

Thanks LDR for info on the immune testing...ill have to look up what LAD/ LIT etc is. I think in my clinic for one lady they said they'd treat her next cylce with steroids, heparin etc as thats what they would do if the immune results showed something...they thought it was more cost effective for her to do it that way.


Interesting Roz about the overactive Immmune system. Don't think they treat with intra lipids thought...
Did you get the Chicago tests then like LDR?
Congrats on being pupo.... Nice to get a little picture of them. Wishing you lots of stickiness.


I'm not sure if i have immune issues....one mc after a natural bfp and one chemical preg (after ivf). But not having loads of miscarriages and not ever having slightly delayed af either...think that's why the clinic thought it was n't immune issues that are my problem.
Probably age and I'm just grasping at straws....


----------



## Roz91

Thanks guys, really excited now that we have them on board.  

Pippi_elk - they are treating my high killer cells with intralipids, the immune system is something that they had identified but no treatment for that.  The Lister don't do the Chicago tests - I think the ARGC do it - I know they are ridiculously expensive!!

I've never been pregnant and they still did the tests (I thought most tests are done after many failed attempts - and miscarriages).  Can you ask them to do it for you - peace of mind by elimination?

Greenbeans - thanks!    . That is so exciting that you can go to blast - wow wow wow!!! Good luck this weekend and for Sunday.  I am sure they are fighters and your clinic are in complete control.  Do you know what time on Sunday?  

Good luck for your scan on Monday LouDooRay! 

Greenbeans my OTD is the 10/09.....

Welcome Bambi_girl, good to have you join us. Who are you doing your cycle with?


----------



## Roz91

Bambi_girl - I am also with the Lister. Have been happy with them so far. They seem quite flexible and happy to listen to you.  They are one of the top clinics in London where people go to with many failed attempts.  What dose are you on and at what stage?


----------



## Roz91

Bambi_girl,  I had my ET today, however, I was on the highest dose of Menopur (450).  I am a slow responder (well I was this time) and stimmed for 17/18 days.  Don't lose hope as I also panicked a bit and they surprised me.  I am assuming tests were done to determine how you work react with IViG, Intralipids and Steriods.  Sounds like IVIG was the strongest one to bring your numbers down.


----------



## Adventurer

KRichmond -  for testing this weekend.  I'm sure the Prosecco won't matter, think how many women drink at this stage before they realise they're pregnant.

benbeculagirl -  for testing on Sunday.

Chocochine - Hows it going?

Greanbeans - Your new name is great, and a lovely avatar.  It almost sounds like you has some OHSS, I hope it's settled down now.  I'm so pleased your embies are still going.   for an awesome ET on Sunday.

I chose India purely because it's so much less expensive.  I cycled in New Zealand for DS, and used up the 2 funded the govt gives you there, although I'm way to old to qualify now anyway!  It's a third of the cost here.

Roz - Congratulations on being PUPO, snuggle in little embies 

LouDouRay - Wow, 15 hours, that is something else.  Good luck for Mondays scan.

Bambi - Welcome.  I'm wishing you tons of  for this cycle.  Where did you cycle overseas?

Thanks so much for your kind words, they made me cry.  I think it's been building up inside me.  I really want to be positive, I'm trying, but it's so hard when I've had failure after failure, to believe that I might succeed again.  I really hope future generations benefit from technology that eliminates this awful 2ww.

AFM - I'm going to POAS on Monday, I'm terrified.  I've been listening to the meditations before going to sleep, when I wake up, and sometimes during the day.  They're definitely helping my state of mind, ie. I'd be a basket case without them.

I'm on Prednisolone and a Clexane equivalent too.  When do your clinics stop Prednisolone?


----------



## KRichmond

Hi Adventurer - yes got to keep positive. It must be hard going through it all numerous times but at least you are giving your self a chance.

Roz91 - hope things are going well with the embies on board.

Greenbeans - great name, fingers crossed for Sunday then.

Chocochine and Benbecula - how are you both doing? Hanging on in there?

I actually have done my test early and it was a very definite BFN. Will be relatively well behaved over the weekend but am not really holding out any hope of a turn around. Don't actually feel too bad about it because I really think I did everything that I could. Am just thinking it isn't meant to be for me this way. Got plans to get our house extended next year and may then think about alternatives, fostering etc.

PMA to everyone. Gorgeous weekend, been on a bike ride already with DH. Think the yoga has definitely helped. Might have a melt down but feeling OK at the moment.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Quick question - adventurer mentioned I may have mild ohss - i thought that it only happened if you have large egg numbers - i had 6 collected from 8. My 'symptoms' have been deep stabbing pain at ovaries when I laugh, sneeze, sit down or climb stairs. Bowel movements have been sharp pains, agony. Swollen belly at the bottom. What do you think?

roz - 9am on sunday eek! excited and nervous. lets hope this is first time bfps for us both   
10/9 seems so soon but obviously its a lifetime away to you  

hello again bambigirl 

adventurer    for monday honey  

 to all x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hang in there krichmond. Its a few days before otd so you're not out yet. Maybe you can be a bit more mentally prepared for a bfn but don't give up all hope yet.

Impressed that you've been out for a bike ride and back before 9.30am on a saturday


Greenbean, does nt ohss really depend on your oestrogen levels and not really on the no of eggs collected (although i guess the 2 are linked). Did they tell you whats your oestrogen was at ec? Mine was around 8000 and that was fine. A cycle buddy was around 16000 and they said she had mild ohss....so they told her not to do the last ovitrelle injection after et.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KR - ohh nooo    im surprised you lasted this long, i know ill probably test early and deny it. It still may be too early, there is a reason for those OTDs but I totally get your need to start preparing for the worst by talking about whats next. im so guilty of that too. I do believe in paths for us all and when we feel comfortable and accepting new paths are revealed. Anyway there's still a chance      for you - and i so dont pray   x

Thanks pippi - i forgot to ask my oestrogen nos at ec so i guess ill just casually mention it at et tomorrow. i didnt like et last time as it was a production line job. in fact the doctor physically blocked me from going to the nearest toilet and made me climb stairs so that he could get the next 'customer' in without bumping into me. i was raging!!


----------



## KRichmond

Thanks Greenbean - hope you are feeling a bit better this morning. Good luck tomorrow!

Pippa_elk - yes I know, my husband is training for a rugby tour (veterans) so thought I would pootle on the bike whilst he ran!!!!

Won't be hitting the vino just yet, but nearly burst into tears at a rock choir of all things in the High Street this morning.

 to everyone, life has plenty to offer whatever the outcome.

XXX


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi ladies I am hanging in there on constant knicker watch x otd not til wed


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening All

Krichmond   and hang in there girl, you never know till its truly over.  But it sounds like you've got good forward plans whatever.  There's always a way.  I've was checking out bemyparent.com before this cycle and it gives good advice.

Greenbeans - love the new name, and your picture   Good luck for tomorrow

Bambi-girl - hi and welcome

Lou - good luck with the scan on Monday 

Roz - congrats on being PUPO - triplets!!  How are you feeling?

Adventurer - Good luck for Mon.  I have a visualisation CD that I do twice a day.  Seems like its the only 2 times of the day when my mind wanders AWAY from what me nether regions are doing, even though its where I'm supposed to be concentrating!!

Chocochine - Hang on in there............

Goldbunny - how are you doing hun?

AFM - 12dp5dt now and have managed to hold out.  Convinced due to AF cramps that it was all over last night but have made it through.  Now 3 days further than I have ever got before and bricking it............


----------



## Adventurer

KRichmond -   I am so sorry, when is your OTD?  I love your attitude though, I'm trying to be the same.  If you want me to send you the meditations I use then feel free to PM me your email, I don't think you can send attachments by PM unfortunately.  The meditations were free downloads, 1.5 and 1.7Mb, so I'm sure there's no problem.  Also, I just wanted to say, be kind to yourself if you do have a meltdown, it is soooo normal 

Greenbeans - Hope you have a lovely, relaxing, positive ET today  Did you discuss having OHSS with your clinic?  Wise words about the paths we take, I agree.  Your last Dr sounds awful.

benbecula - You are doing amazingly well holding out.  I go up and down, convinced I'm not because of AF like cramps, convinced I am because I'm feeling tired, etc. etc.  Last night my tummy went all tight and I thought for sure I am, then realised it was more around my upper belly and solar plexus and likely to be a stress symtom.  It's amazing what our brains will do to try and convince us one way or the other.  for tomorrow.

Chocochine - You're doing really well holding out too.  Have you bled before doing a test before?   for Wednesday.

AFM - I'm telling myself that at least tomorrow I'll know one way or the other.  It'll put me out of this 2ww merry hell!  No idea whether I am or not.  My clinic don't test until 15dpt, but I think that's too late, from my understanding 14dpo is a pretty good indicator and that's what I'll be tomorrow.  The great thing about being here is you can rock on up to any lab and get a blood test, no need for a script, and cheap.  

I am just loving my meditations, the woman who does them goes by the premise that if you desire a baby then a baby has already chosen you.  She guides to focus on what you do want, ie. a baby, so that you dissipate anxiety and clear blocks.  She also says that a baby may not come through you, but it will come to you.  I love that.  If anyone else wants them please PM me.

xxx


----------



## Roz91

Morning ladies,  one day closer...

Greenbeans - today is the day, and the fact that it's 10 means you have done the transfer!  Hope everything went ok for you today.  

KRichmond - you are brave doing your testing earlier. You also have a very good mental attitude which can only hope.  However, its not over till the fat lady sings.     

Chocochine - stay positive and hang on in there - you are nearly there   

Benbeculagirl and Adventurer - oh my goodness, just one more sleep for you both!  Good luck for tomorrow, be strong! 

Adventurer you are right about knowing one way or the other - the uncertainty really pains you.  There is a saying that I really like "What is for you, won't go past you".

AFM - so long to go for me that I am at the stage of not thinking too hard about it.  My boobs are getting less tender now that I am not stimming anymore and my stomach is deflating a bit which is great news for now.  We all seem to have different test dates from our clinic.  Mine says 14 days post EC, Adventurer yours is 15 days post ET....what is everyone else's - it is confusing.

Good luck and stay strong all xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Well I've crumbled today is 13dp5dt, DH is away for a meeting on another island tomorrow so has to leave home at 6am.  Most others on my 2ww thread seem to have earlier test dates - SO   -ecstatic and terrified at the same time!!  Will test again tomorrow but pretty excited right now.  The little lines came up within about 20 secs of POAS    Keep on sticking little ones 

Roz at my clinic it depends when you have transfer - this time I had a 5 day so its 14 days, last time I had a 2dt and had to wait 17days, so in total its 19 days post ov for my clinic (ninewells in Dundee)  Did ask them once why its late but they just said its policy ad it means your hcg levels can be read accurately.

Greenbeans - Hope transfer went ok  

Adventurer - Good luck for tomorrow

So Happy


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Great newd benbecual girl x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations benbeculagirl great news!


----------



## Roz91

WOW WOW WOW,  that is such fantastic news Benbeculagirl.  You must be delighted!!! So happy you for getting a BFP after all that you have been through.  I have goosebumps!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Karhog

Wow....Congratulations Benbeculagirl! Yippee!
Good luck to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww


----------



## tryingagainandagain

benbeculagirl     And so you should be happy    amazing news sweetie, congratulations on your BFP!!!! x  Get that boat to speed up so you can tell dh !!   x 

Adventurer -    for tomorrow honey, everything crossed for you my dear x im with you on normal meltdowns !!     x

Roz - hehe ive been sleeping    my OTD is on the 12th so ill be climbing the walls and similtaneously dreaming of being an acrobat with you. im glad you're not obsessing, but are you telling the truth   Roz, my granny used to say that saying, I love it, makes me feel warm and cosy  

KR - thinking of you today and sending you all the positive chi i can muster        

Chocochine - not long now hon    

AFM - its been another milestone for us and im trembling with hope. Our three musketeers are still going strong, 2 making it to early blast and 1 advanced. It was a long transfer since my uterus is teeny thin, they seem to struggle to reach it. There were a few lucky signs today, the first being a black cat walking across the motorway (alive!), the other being my two favourite nurses did the transfer and they made us feel amazing! What a difference to be made to feel like a human being. 

I'm always thinking about everyone else, i cant tell you how much i feel everyones pain but at the same time how genuinely thrilled i am when ladies who have struggled finally get their bfps.  

 and   to everyone x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Wahay Greenbeans - how many did you have back?  Any frosties?  Congrats on being PUPO,  loads of     and hope you manage to keep sane.  Good omens though


----------



## KRichmond

Benbecula - brilliant news. Congratulations. Hope you are now relaxing and smiling a lot!!!!!

Adventurer - fingers crossed for tomorrow. You have had one success so no reason for this not to work again.  

Greenbeans - well done on getting them on board - thanks for the positive vibes. Sending them back to you with bells on 

Roz- so when is your OTD? Try to keep positive vibes going.

My OTD is Wednesday. Tortured myself again this morning with another BFN test. But will be checking out a few options and other clinics as well. Going to start reading the TTC naturally thread so that I can torture my DH a bit more too..... . My glimmer of hope is that the SA this time showed a 70% motility whereas last time it was 0% so am going to keep stuffing him with vitamins and salad.

PMA to everyone


----------



## Roz91

Congrats on being PUPO Greenbeans - how lovely.  
Sounds like you had a good harvest there.  Positives vibes coming your way for the two weeks   

Sorry for the additional torture this morning KR - that's really not good news!  I am thinking of you.  

AFM - test date is Tues 10th.  In my head I am convincing myself not to think about it much as these first few days won't tell me anything, so it's almost like having a hall pass. For now anyway!

Keep strong girls


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Greenbeans congratulations did u have 3 back?
krichmond I hope your test changes over the next few days my otd is also 14 days after transfer so wed test. I fibally caved in and brought a cheap test today but will try and hold out til wed. Last time I started bleeding on day 13 so so far so good x


----------



## goldbunny

loodooray you scanning tomorrow? everything crossed


----------



## Adventurer

benbeculagirl - Woohoo  That is great news!  You must be ecstatic.  Grow and flourish little embie/s 

Roz - That's a great saying!  I hope you're still holding out well, I agree, it's easier at the beginning of the 2ww than at the end.  Great news about boobs not being sore and less bloating, very welcome things.

Greenbeans - Congratulations on being PUPO hon.  May your lucky signs continue 

KRichmond - So sorry to hear about your second test, it is torture isn't it.  Great news about the SA, that's quite a jump, you must be doing something right 

Chocochine - Hang in there honey, almost there 

AFM - Well, POAS this morning, and BFN.  I can't say I'm surprised, I really didn't expect it to be positive.  I feel weirdly calm, I think the meditations have helped.  I won't do bloods until Wednesday to satisfy my Dr, so will keep on the meds until then, but I know I'm not.  The test is sensitive to 25mIU/ml and today is 10dp4dt.  The average for a singleton pregnancy at this stage is 100.  

It's gotta be my age, DS was conceived 4.5 years ago.  If only I had access to PGD!  Anyway, I've still got my 10 frosties, although at the moment I'm thinking, what is the point.  They're obviously duds!  Waste of time and money.  But of course I'll try with them.  I know it's a negative attitude, but after having 29 transferred I think I'm entitled!

I don't mean to offend anyone talking about this, but I feel very lucky to be blessed with DS, I look at him several times every day and think that.  This time I've explained to him what's we're doing here, ie. the IVF, he's nearly 4 now.  He wants 2 baby boys   I'll need to talk to him about the BFN when he wakes up.  

I hope with all my heart that all you ladies here who don't already have a baby, get your well deserved BFPs and healthy babies.  And those who are wanting another too.

 xxx


----------



## Karhog

Oh Adventurer, so sorry to read of your bfn, how gutting.
Like you say, you are blessed to have Ds and you still have two good goes left....really hope that golden egg is in there.
You are doing all you can


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Oh adventure im so so sorry.    Don't decide what to do next today or even tomorrow hon, take a break. do nothing rash. you do have your little one but dreaming of a sibling is just as valid. why are we not more fertile the wiser and older we are I'll never understand.    x

loodooray - gl with the scan today  

KR - ill take anything with bells on. hope you are okay  

chochochine - how you holding out?   gl for testing    

benbeculagirl - i had two put back with one on ice. i figure that with the better quality batch ive had this time it may never happen again...a frostie, cant believe there is even a frostie    how was dh reaction?

hey roz, are you working through the 2ww? sorry for mentioning '2ww'  

hello to everyone else


----------



## LouDooRay

Greenbeans and Benbecula - happy to hear your good news. 

Adventurer - big hugs. This is so tough to cope with      

I've been struggling a lot with constant fatigue so apologies for my lack of posts. Today I'm back at work, and have a 100-mile round-trip commute so I can only be thankful I don't have a 9-5 desk job or I'd be done! 

Apologies for TMI - but a large supply of vom-bags will be coming with me in the car. 

My scan today is at 4.15 pm. I spent some time awake last night worrying about it - couldn't help it.  

Love and good vibes to everyone


----------



## Roz91

Adventurer words fail me, I can't express how sad I am for you.  You sound like a really strong woman and I am sure you will make the right decision for yourself whether its another go or not.  I am sorry that the news you need to share with your little one isn't positive.  If I could hug you in person I would - I am afraid these little things will need to do for now       

Greeanbeans - nope, I am a stay at home wannabe mom.  Probably better to work during this period I think.  Although lunches and herbal tea's with the girls are a great distraction.  

Benbeculagirl hope you are feeling great.  

LouDooray - good luck for your scan today, lots of positive thoughts coming your way  

How are you doing out there KRichmond?  You ok?   

Chocochine - just two more sleeps   

Take care ladies xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening Ladies

Adventurer   .  Enjoy your DS for now and    for some healthy sticky ice babies when the tie comes.

Loudoo - How'd that scan go hun?  Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight

Greenbeans - how are you doing today?  DH was pretty speechless to be quite honest and also hugged me for the longest time ever!!!  Thing was I was sat on the loo having just tested and he didn't even let me move from there  

Roz, chocochine, Krichmond  - are you holding in there girls?

Hi Goldbunny and Karhog

AFM, well OTD today so its now official!!  7 week heartbeat scan on 18th............still can't quite believe it!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

so pleased for your benbecualgirl x
2 more sleeps til otd x


----------



## LouDooRay

Bittersweet news. The smaller twin hasn't survived, but the other twin is still going strong, has a good heartbeat and is at exactly the right stage of development for 9 weeks. After this mad rollercoaster we are obviously very grateful for any good news that comes our way, but it's impossible not to feel grief for my poor fourth little lost angel. I never expected to have twins in the first place but it's a different story when you've seen those little heartbeats on the scan.

I'm keeping on with the Fragmin and as of now will be transferring my care from the IVF unit to the midwife. This will feel very strange, and I have slight separation anxiety(!) as I felt the staff at the Unit had grown to know us and were rooting for us.

Now another anxious 3WW until the 12 week scan. I can now only try to keep sane and pray the other little one survives. 

Much love to everyone else.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry lou, but glad you have a little fighter in there. massive hug for the little guy. that's one major reason i told them i didn't want an early scan, i hated the idea of losing one if there had been two. so sad, but   hopefully now you can have a smooth pregnancy x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear about the bfn adventurer. You still have 10 left so not out yet. You're not being insensitive posting about how much your ds means. Its good to have a reminder of what is good in your life.

Congrats LDR but sorry to hear about the lost twin. Glad you have a perfect baby in there and good luck for 3 weeks time

Congrats berculagirl, great news.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

really sorry to hear that Loudooray    It's so cruel. i hope you are managing to keep your strength up and focus on your strong wee miracle that needs you more than ever   x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

adventurer, praying your result has changed but if not lots of pma and goodluck with your frosties
LOODOURAY, sorry to hear about your loss but goodluck with your health one x

afm 1 more sleep til test x


----------



## Karhog

So sorry to hear the sad news Loodooray, positive that you have a little fighter there  
Good luck to Choco tomorrow    and to anyone else testing soon


----------



## LouDooRay

Just to thank everyone for their lovely supportive posts. They mean a lot. 

    to Adventurer.


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind words 

benbeculagirl - How are you?  Your description of DH hugging you on the loo was gorgeous 

LouDooRay - I'm so pleased your little fighter is still going strong but it's very sad news about the twin  I hope the transfer to midwife goes well and that the 3ww is not too gruelling.

Chocochine - Sending you lots of  for today.  Good luck!

AFM - I decided to wait until tomorrow to do bloods as I think that's what the clinic will prefer.  Still on the meds but 99.99% it's over.  If there is some miracle and I have low but positive HCG, then I'd be worried too - can't win.

I'm going to start looking into DE as a plan B.  Has anyone here done that, what are the usual criteria for a donor?


----------



## tryingagainandagain

cocho-  gl today   

Roz - i dream of being that stay at home mum! my 16 year old feminist self would disown me.  

benbeculagirl - so spontaneous he forgot to let you stand up from the loo, gotta love it. hope you are well.

adventurer - hope you are okay hon. with donor egg the criteria is with the donor not you. thats why its so great, its all about the donors age really. its also why its so frustrating that our bodies are totally functioning and will accept younger donor eggs - just not our own oldie eggs! Your chances then become the same that the young donor would be (providing there arent any other issues). I think its super you have started to think about another option. What has helped me through this cycle is knowing that DE is our plan B. 

afm - 3dp5dt - had three days of looking at embies online and reading what stage they are at. phoned in sick to ensure i am without stress over implantation week too. decided not to crazy test this week and enjoy the pupo bubble a bit longer


----------



## Roz91

Chocochine - all the best for today's results!  

Hope you hanging in there Greenbeans, its the longest two weeks ever.  To be honest, I stopped working so I can focus on IVF and we have given ourselves till the end of the year.  After that it's back to the stress and pressure - unless of course I am blessed with a miracle!!

Adventurer - good luck for tomorrows bloods - you never know    
Benbeculagirl - I hope you are glowing in the euphoria - keep well. 
LouDooRay - I echo what Adventurer says - stay strong and healthy   
KRichmond - How are you?

AFM - my resolve of being all strong and chilled out about this is out of the window.  I am trying to calm myself down and limit how often I google symptoms - its getting the better of me though.  I have even thought of not testing on Tuesday - just because I am scared of the outcome. I am also annoyed with myself for being so open with friends and family about what we doing as I don't want to face them all next week if it's negative.  I really don't want to go through this again. OK, so that's enough negative attitude from me. Time to pull myself together.

Stickiness and baby dust wishes to all


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Loudoo - firstly congrats on your happy healthy pregnancy.  But also   for your other wee embie

Choco - hope your test has gone well

Greenbeans - enjoy your chillin and PUPOness 

Roz - hang on in there .  Everyone knows with us too but we told them we wouldn't know if it was pos due to chemical pregnancies etc.  So now feel I am being watched like a hawk but at least I don't have to tell people.  Sending    your way

Adventurer - every time I see your post I think "wow, shes up early", then have to remember your 5 hours ahead or so..  Praying that you get a good result tomorrow.  Fraid I don't know anything about DE, only know you can have a known donor who gives just to you or can be matched at clinic.  Will ask on my other threads?  My sister offered me at the start of all this, but as she is 7 yrs older and also had trouble conceiving I'm not sure they would have used them!!!

Hi Karhog and Goldbunny

******* it down here today, so a quiet day at work (am a dental nurse and the dentists are away on a course) then a chill out is on the cards


----------



## benbeculagirl

censored word = raining very heavily


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Adventurer i really hope it changes for you!
WELL LADIES I AM FINALLY AT 43 and up the duff, i am happy and terrified all at the same time and scan is not til 26th september. I am going to go crazy!!!!!


----------



## tryingagainandagain

chocochine - thats fantastic news. you are up the duff!!!!          i dont know how long youve been waiting to see that pink line, but enjoy it honey x


----------



## Roz91

Woohoo!!!

      

Congrats Chocochine!!  What exciting news! Really really happy for you.  xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

roz - aww sweetie its ok to have a down day! you'd be superhuman if you didnt. thats great youve taken a year off work, reckon i'll be following suit after this cycle. hang in there, get some happy tunes on and eat something to make your embie grow  

i spent monday and tuesday googling the stages of embie development and now i know what next weeks embie should look like im beside myself with excitement! i vowed to say off dr google today but found myself looking at beta's already this morning...made up an embie song last night too - embies aka cat and mouse...stay in the house...brilliant isnt it  

 to all


----------



## Karhog

Omg.... Chocochine,  fab news! You must be ecstatic...yippee!


----------



## Roz91

Greenbeans - that made me laugh out loud.  Anyone ever tell you that you are a bit of a nutter?


----------



## Adventurer

Chocochine - What fantastic news! I hope you had a great beta number. Will they not test it again before scanning? You give me hope that at our age we can still do it, 43, 44, what's the difference  Enjoy your first ever BFP, it's something very special indeed.


----------



## LouDooRay

WTG Choc! I love those dancing bananas ....


----------



## benbeculagirl

wahay CHOCOCHINE, bet you didn't know POAS sticks came with a second line!!!

huge


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

THANKS LADIES MY CLINIC DON'T WANT TO SEE ME FOR 3 WEEKS AND 1 DAY, JUST CARRY on and collect more pessaries. This is new to me when do i tell my own doctor? I haven't had blood test just pee sticks?


----------



## goldbunny

choco that's fine i didn't get a blood test either. just stack up your pessaries and find something to keep you busy that isn't googling. try and stay off the peesticks though most people do at least one more! tell your GP as soon as you like, though they may tell you not to register with a midwife until you have had a scan, or they may let you register with one straight away but there may be a wait to see one. unless you have any problematic symptoms this is the awful bit where you feel completely abandoned! try and keep busy til you get your scan x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks goldbunny x have started a sorting clothes project x I have stuff from the 1990s that should keep me busy


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Choco

I don't even get any more pessaries, they're now finished too and I'm on my own.  Good job there's FF or I'd be feeling completely lost  

Is it sinking in yet?


----------



## KRichmond

Well done Chocochine!!! That is brilliant news. Can't think what the fashions were in the 90's hope they flatter or are you planning on binning them?!!

Loudooray - hope the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly. Sorry to hear about one of your embies but well done on having  one going strong.

Roz - keep the positive vibes going, I think it helps whatever the result.

Adventurer  

I am keeping you with my yoga and will be checking on all your progress and who knows, might be asking for some tips in the new year.

XXX


----------



## LouDooRay

Benbecula, I'm on my own too. Been discharged from my unit and am now waiting for a letter to come through for an appointment with the midwife. As of yesterday I'm off the uterogestan, but still taking Fragmin. I'm feeling a bit cast adrift and alone!

At only 9 weeks my sickness has eased up a bit, although not gone completely. This is stressing me out although I'm telling myself the progesterone supplements must have been exacerbating the symptoms, and I'm no longer on those, and of course my body is now only supporting one baby rather than two. 

Hope everyone else is okay. X


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!!
Not been on here for a while so been starting to read old threads and catch up!!

Adventurer!! Hope it's all going well!!!
Karhog - congratulations!!

It's great to see positive outcomes, so keep it up for all us 40 + ladeez!!

AFM - decided to go with Serum, who have discovered I have the Hidden C & ureaplasma - o the joy!! So that is prob what's caused high cytokines & NKS alongside my underactive thyroid :-( so my and OH have to go on a strong course of AB's for ages - but the good news is we can carry on!! Going to Greece for a day (?!) soon for hysteroscopy & initial consult - decided to do whatever they say and add in stuff! ;-)
Just trying to get myself back into the swing of things.

Lovely to read all your news! 
Asp xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

KR - nice to hear from you and glad to hear you are giving the yoga a good bending! x

choco & benbeculagirl - its crazy that there is no contact till 6 week scan but i think its pretty normal huh. my clinic also ask you to stop presaries at OTD, so there's not even the comfort of tucking a bullet away. anyhow a clothes project sounds ideal choco! 

loodooray - how long do you have to wait for a midwife? my goodness ladies after everything you go through, id have expected a bit more handholding than this! im sure your baba is snuggling nicely, those presaries are culprits for sure. 

Asp - hello  youre not really going to greece for a day, doesnt it take about 5 hours to get there!! gl though sounds like youre throwing everything at it!

adventure - hope youre okay   

Roz - yes!!   i have a second line if youre sitting comfortably... 
cat and mouse, stay in the house
there's free food, in the hood  
hope you are coping with the highs and lows of the 2ww, the last few crazy days of temptation are the worst    

hello to goldbunny, karhog and pippi


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

green beans i love your poems they crack me up!!!
still shell shocked i think i will be 5 weeks tomorrow since ec and still 3 more til scan at 8 weeks but i do have the bullet pellets x


----------



## Adventurer

Greanbeans - You have a great attitude hon and I love your poems too!  I hope you're still enojoying the PUPO bubble.

Roz - How are you?  I totally understand your post about not wanting to test for fear of the outcome.  The good thing about it is you'll know one way or the other, which is somehow better than being in limbo, and hopefully it's a BFP!  I got annoyed with myself for being so open too, the whole of DS's playcentre and kindy knows, and I live in a community that gossips.  But I'm used to it now, and tell myself that people want the best for me, they're just curious, so I try to see that as a positive.

benbecula - I'm up early again!  Hope all is still going well and you're enjoying your BFP.

Chocochine - How's the clothes sorting going?  I hope you're not going too crazy with the wait 

KRichmond - Go the yoga, I love it too, it always calms me down and makes me feel more centred.

LouDoo - Glad the sickness has eased, I think only carrying one probably would make a difference.  I felt like that with DS, going from lots of monitoring and appointments to months of nothing with my midwide, but it picked up towards the end of the pregnancy.  Enjoy 

aspirational - Sounds like you have a good plan, I'm glad Serum have picked up on some new things. Good luck getting back in the swing of things 

Hi and  to everyone else.


----------



## Adventurer

AFM - Ok everyone.. I need some help!

Bloods yesterday confirmed the BFN, no surprises there.

But there have been some developments.

Firstly my clinic have told me they can do PGD, it's a new thing for them. 

And secondly they suggested surrogacy as an option since I seem to create lots of outwardly good quality embryos, and got a BFP my first go with them - high betas initially but m/c at 7 weeks. Since then have had 7 BFNs and one chemical, all with seemingly good looking morulas or blasts and up to 6 transferred at once.

I was totally bowled over by this new information 

Do you think something could have happened after that first BFP and m/c so that my uterus isn't receptive anymore? I did have a D&C 2 months later, because I mentioned that I still had tissue coming out. Had a hysteroscopy in March which didn't show anything though.

I'm debating doing another stim cycle and PGDing the resulting embryos, so I get an idea of whether it's a chromosome problem or not. If it is, go on to DE, if it isn't look into surrogacy (not sure about the $ though).

Given I seem to get several embryos when I cycle - 10, 8, 18 and 12 with this clinic. Do you think PGD of say 10, would be representative of the chromosomal quality of my embryos in general?

No idea how we're going to pay for this, but not thinking about that for the moment.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## goldbunny

i think do the pgd with a view to a tandem cycle where you And a surrogate get an embie each. good luck x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

I agree pgd will also prevent you going through more mentally exausting treatments with chromosonally imperfect eggs and help locate the golden one. Im a big fan of donor eggies too but havent really thought about surrogacy. Whatever it take though sweetie. Lotsofluck adventure x


----------



## whitvi

Morning all,

Wow congrats to chocochine on your BFP! Brilliant news for you. 

And congrats also to you Benbecula girl - a BFP and a new job - right? Well done!  

Hey loudooray, glad to hear your morning sickness has abated.  Mine stopped around 9 weeks with my daughter, so sounds normal - enjoy feeling better.

Adventururer - so sorry to hear of your recent bfn hon, I think it sounds like a good idea to start thinking of other avenues to find out what's going on.  Have you thought about having any tests for food allergies?  Apparently wheat intolerance is very common, and can cause implantation issues.  At least you still have a nice batch of frozen embies still waiting for you.  Good luck with your decision, it's hard I know let alone thinking about the cost.

Greenbeans (aka wtmy) - well done on getting to PUPO stage! I too am enjoying your poems!  Keep up the PMA.

Aspirational - welcome back.  Great they will be treating you for the hidden c and ureaplasma, hopefully that will be what does it for you next time.  How long do you have to take the antibiotics for?

Gold bunny how are you feeling?

Hi krichmond, Roz91 and Karhog!

I've got my 12 week scan on Monday, it's taken aaaaaggggggeessssss!!!  I am so shattered I literally have to peel myself off the floor every day, I'm really hoping I feel better soon.  Luckily I've had no morning sickness whatsoever, so I'm not complaining too much lol.

Hope everyone has a Good Friday.
X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning All

Adventurer - wow thats a lot to think about, but it must be nice to know you have options to consider.  I also think PGD would be a good idea.  Good luck

Greenbeans and Roz - hope you are holding out without going too  

Choco - has it settled in yet?

Asp - hi there

Morning everyone else.

AFM - waiting again, swing from really excited to convinced its not going to last.  SOmetimes symptoms, sometimes not.  Bloated and sore boobs by the end of the day though.  Have all my fingers and toes crossed for my next 2WW - does this ever get any easier??


----------



## Karhog

Whitvi, yippee......good luck for 12 week milestone on Monday!

Adventurer, as you know I am a massive supporter of using a donor, and that my resulting pregnancy is proof that after many years and treatments with OE that constantly failed with no real explanation, it was definitely our best option.
On my last OE treatment last year, we were meant to have PGD but it was deemed pointless as I only produced Six eggs, and only ended up with 3 embryos- all of which we had transferred.
I know you produced a lot more eggs so it may be worth looking into I believe the cost for us would have been approx an extra £2000.
We had considered surrogacy but it seemed such a minefield and although we had never been told what our 'problem' was, I realised that at 41/42 my eggs would not be as great as they were in my twenties when I myself donated eggs.
Either way, it's a personal decision that only you and your dh can make. I know how soul destroying constant bfn can be....stay positive you have another batch of your own embies and other options to look into when you feel ready.

Hi to everyone else, whatever stage of the journey you are at


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

adventurer sorry to hear about bnf, goodluck with what route you decide i think goldbunnys was a good idea x

struggling with clothes, i have not option to struggle until end of month, as i have spent all my money on ivf and vet bills this month. I have started wearing retro waistcoats to try and camoflauge the bulges, not sure if it brings more attention to them!!lol

really want to tell my parents but trying to wait to the 3 weeks til scan and all ok, its mums birthday today, i really want to tell her. but my partner goes away on the 16 the sept. I have suggested i  move out that week, not sure if he wants me too, so want him to get over the shock and decide whether he can cope. so really don't want my mum firstly over worrying, or getting too excited until after scan. I just can't tell anyone else because she will be so hurt... so another  3 wwks of faking.


----------



## Roz91

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals, just wanted to say hi and send some positive vibes for you all over the weekend.  I'm up in Nottingham for a family wedding this weekend. Lots of new borns and toddlers all around me.  Nothing like the distraction I really need right now.

I'm having lots of different symptoms which are driving me a little insane.  I think I may cave in and test early!!

Anyway have a great weekend girls!

Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

whitvi - ahhhh thats amazing! gl for monday, what a milestone indeed   

benbeculagirl - i think when youve had a tough journey it makes you more cautious, thats only a natural response. its easy for those who sneeze and get preggo to not worry but you know you deserve it, so start believing it honey x

hi karhog - wow you donated oe in your twenties? hats off to ya lady x

choco - not sure i can see how the waistcoat thingy would hide the bump either    where is your dh going and why do you have to move out? it sounds complicated. i was thinking about the mum thing today actually. was thinking id tell them early, but she said something stupid last night and made me realise i only want me and dp to share in the early stages. tough one though   

Hi roz !!! get off here with your early testing lol. ive joined the 2ww thread as i needed to get some    poas help. sorry your with lo right now, i know i couldnt do it. if you are caving, then Ive everything crossed for you


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

greenbeans my relationship is complicated but he doesn't want to be a father to someone elses kid (his words,  hes infertile and has been through fertility treatment before), he says hes happy for me, we did break up before i started treatment but it took so long and after a few failed iuis we got back together on the condition i would continue treatment and we would probably go our seperate ways. I guess thats why i want the time to enjoy knowing i am pregnant for a few weeks before everyone knows. I will be fine and have an annexe at my parents to live in etc. I have always hoped after supporting my choice to have treatment he may change his mind. But the last thing i want or need is a reluctant father. Time will tell, i am not so worried now, what will be will be, it will be tough alone and lonely, but i lucky i have my parents (although i am sure they will drive me crazy)!.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Oh chocochine i cant imagine how difficult that must be for you. IVf is hard enough, but when you throw donors into the mix, and further brave ladies like you doing it on their own, there becomes a whole new level of complex emotions and psychology. There are definately different stages of grief for losing the chance to have a genetic child. I know that i'm the one with the problem and after one more oe ivf we will go down the donor route, however its only really been watching all the science baby development documentaries lately that has really really made me think about our baby not having my genes. its tough to get your head around for sure. Did you guys ever get counselling (sorry if too personal).  It does sound like you have an ace support network on hand and you sound like a lady warrior who will be a fabulous mother. You have come so far my love, you should already be incredibly proud of yourself. And yes, enjoy of few weeks to yourself, you've been through a lot but you did it honey


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies!
Just trying to catch up with your posts, so sorry if I miss anyone!

Hi Karhog & Whitvi, so happy for you whitvi! I have to take ABs for 25 days, OH has to for 40 - he has to keep off the alcohol - I dunno if he can :-(
Adventurer - sorry about your BFN I have also been more welcoming about the other options on offer and they really make sense, anything to get that pram out!!
Chocco - I completely empathise with your situation - congratulations!!!!! On your BFP!!! I understand about your relationship and I would do exactly the same - mine is a reluctant one due to the fact that he has kids already - but I have been totally upfront, but I am under no illusion that he is doing this under pressure & I have said that I would do it on my own if he wants to. I think what will be will be and it's a shame, but you are taking the right track!!
Bbq girl & greenbeans - hi to you & anyone else I have missed!

AFM - it's good to be proactive again flights are booked & just waiting for prescription hard copy for ABs to get from [email protected] - anyone know of anywhere cheaper to get foreign prescriptions from? Should be flying out sept 22 for a day and a hysto, collection of meds & consultation - then booked a flexi fare out around the 11 oct for the big push!! 
Now that I have hidden c & ureaplasma diagnosed I feel more positive. 
If this doesn't work I will go donor!

Hope everyone is ok 
Asp x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies!

Sorry been away a few days, had a rough couple, all my symptoms disappeared and I felt like I deflated so sure all was going downhill.  Then I saw a massive family from across the road from me out on mass with their brood.  Mum drinks and smokes while preg etc.  Stood at the window and had a massive shout and rant (to myself), didn't know I could fit that many swearies into one sentence.  Strangely enough felt much much better after (if a touch small minded conservative!) and today am positive again.  Think I just needed a good stress relieving let go.

CHOCOCHINE - you sound like one very strong lady, and you have a strong family around you.  Hope it goes the way you want it too.  You'll be a fab mum!!

Greenbeans and Roz - hang on in there ladies.  Well done for not testing yet!

Whitvi - good luck tomorrow, hope you get some beautiful pictures 

Asp. Wish the OH luck for being TT and great news you're on your way again

Hi Karhog, Goldbunny and Adventurer


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for you kind words green beans aspirational and benbeculagirl. Goodluck with your jouneys too. X
Had constipation and blood today and scarey sore tum but think its just fibriods playing up x
Got to buy some bigger clothers  lol x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

aspirational - thats fab your flights have been booked. its so good to be doing something apart from the waiting game. i also need a whats next plan. gl   

benbeculagirl - im sure there will be many emotions to come and at the strangest things and times. try not to read too much into symptoms though. right now i say you are probably allowed to be a judgemental so and so, make the most of it!   x

chocochine - oh that sounds a bit scary, im sure its just part of normal proceedings of a preggo lady. go treat yourself to some clothes honey, you deserve it   x


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Thanks for your good wishes
Chocco and green beans where did you cycle? Did you use your OE or DE? 
It's great to see so many over 40's with positive stories 
Asp xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
good luck to anyone currently cycling and congrats to all the BFPs. So sorry adventurer - look after yourself and take your time to decide your next step. 
AFM - I've been lurking on here but not posted for 2 reasons - 1) Wanted to wait till I had some news and 2) the site wouldn't let me post despite logging on! So this is short to make sure it works - last time I tried I lost the post.
Deb


----------



## deblovescats

It worked! So here's my up to date news! 
AFM - I received the pen portraits and was moved by them, especially the egg donor one which was so sensitive and thoughtful, I'd be happy to share them with a future child (if I'm so lucky!) It was uncanny how some of the characteristics are like me, some obviously not, especially liked the artistic side! I was amazed to be provided with such a thorough pen portrait and this makes me feel better. 
After the little delay with my early period, I appear to be back on track. Had a zoladex (goserelin) injection last Mon to down reg, got a scan booked for 20th Sept (fingers crossed) and the plan is for the donor to start stims on 9th Oct, possible ET w/c 21st Oct. It's quite mind blowing - I'm nervous but also excited, its what I've been waiting for, but when it arrives, it's nerve wracking. I feel scared about going it alone, although I know at the moment it's my only hope of having a child (maybe I'll meet Mr Right when I least expect it - and he'll just have to accept a child if I'm lucky enough) I've also joined a DCN Solo Mums group in the north and the plan is for our 1st meet next Sat - the idea is for us all to get support from each other. Anyway, count down time now
Deb


----------



## LouDooRay

Benbeculagirl - I sympathise. It's truly terrifying when this happens. My symptoms come and go; some days they are barely tolerable, others I hardly know they're there. When this happens it's hard not to go into a panic thinking it's all over. Having experienced so many losses, every stage of the first trimester is torture. I desperately want it to be over one way or the other    

Yes, smoking pregnant mothers are a huge bugbear. How could they?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Debslovescats goodluck yes it is scarey alone but it would be sadder not to try x goodluck
Aspirational i am in bath and i tried with my own eggs at 43, started with 3 failled iuis at 42, then at 43 a failed cycle and then this bfp 2nd cycle so theres hope x


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies just a quickie before bed, then I will read them all! Krill and I am going with serum too - got a consult & hysto on 23 sept - but just read you post about your lining - have you considered or been told to take Viagra? That's what I was on (a small dose twice a day) as it thickens the womb lining - ARGC use it and there are positive results and side effects ;-) lol 
I have lots of immune, clotting, everything issues and will be trying DE at serum if these knackered eggs don't work! Lol 

Night ladies! Xx


----------



## Aspi

Chocco
That's amazing!! You had lots of eggs!! Fabulous!! Good luck lady!! Xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

hi deb, a friend on another forum just gave birth to a de baby and he actually looks like her! its been amazing following her journey. As for Mr Right, always when you are not looking   You are another warrior lady and im very proud of you! gl    ps whats DCN?

Asp - we're cycling at oxford, 2nd cycle own eggs. our plans has always been whatever it takes to get a gang. so de after 3 oe cycles and we've always planned to adopt too, that will never change  

Loo - hang in there honey you are doing soooo well    

AFM - I never in a million years thought id be writing this but i just saw my first ever   I'm so so very shocked.                    

lotsalove to ya'll   x


----------



## Karhog

Wow Greenbeans that's fantastic news! Massive Congratulations.......... Yippee!


----------



## goldbunny

greenbeans! congratulations! top news!


----------



## Roz91

Woohoo Congrats Greenbeans that is so amazing!!!  I am so thrilled for you.

        

It is so amazing and encouraging when someone in this groups dreams come true.

Well done!! xx


----------



## Adventurer

Greanbeans - Woohoo, congratulations, what fantastic news, enjoy! 

Whitvi - I hope your scan went well today.

Karhog - Wow, you donated eggs!  What a wonderful thing to do, and back then it wasn't nearly so well known or understood.  I'm feeling quite Ok about using DE, at the moment.  But I'm worried I might have implantation issues, so want to understand what's happening with mine first.

Chocochine -  That's quite a lot to contend with vis a vis your partner.  Has he made any decisions about what he wants?  My heart goes out to you not being able to share with your Mum and others.   for everything working out.

Roz - How are you holding out? 

aspirational - Exciting to have flights booked 

benbecula - Have your symptoms come back?  I totally understand having a shout and rant.  Some people have no idea how easy they've got it.  And totally agree about smoking while pregnant, I'm an ex-smoker and know how easy it is to get addicted, but personally I consider it a form of child abuse and it makes me 

deblovescats - So glad to hear the ball is rolling.  The pen portraits sound like such a good idea.  I think you're very brave going it alone, and it's good to know you have support with the DCN, and other women on the forum too 

AFM - Thanks for all your help with ideas about what to do next.  I've spent the last few days in a stressed out haze, googling like crazy, not sleeping well.  I saw the Dr yesterday and she added something else into the mix, an Endometrial Receptivity Array.  It's to try and personalise ET to get exactly the right time for implantation.  Arrrrgh!  The problem with that is it takes time, you can't transfer on the cycle it's done on, then takes 20 days for results.  

I'm almost certain I'll do another stim cycle with PGD, I've satisfied myself that the lab that does it is legit.  I just hope I get a good crop to biopsy so I get an idea about what my embies are doing.  I'm pretty sure surrogacy is out for us as it's too expensive, let alone the logistical and legal concerns.

It's fantastic to be getting so many BFPs on this thread.  Go all of us for persevering!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

greenbeans bfp - yipeeee


----------



## Roz91

Hi ladies,

Chocochine - I am thinking of you through this time but what remains as number one is that you have a little choco growing inside you.  Be strong x  

Hi to Debslovescats and Asp - sounds like things are moving in the right direction

Adventurer - I really admire your strength - you are one tough cookie!!  Sounds exciting that you have another avenue to review.

How you doing today Benbeculagirl?  

Greenbeans - so looks like you caved first.....  worth it though x

Hi to Karhog, Goldbunny and LooDooRay hope all is going well with you guys.

AFM, I am back from my weekend being surrounded by little ones and new borns - surprisingly I changed my first nappy at my age.  What an achievement....   Took some tests with me but managed to resist...

So tomorrow is my OTD - and I am really nervous - a huge part of me just wants to not test at all.  My symptoms have been coming and going since 7dp3dt and are almost non existent now which is identical to my last cycle.  I have a knot in my tummy and am full of nerves right now.  I am trying to remain optimistic!!    and am hoping the talking and nurturing I have been doing with these three little ones is going to work.

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## Karhog

Good luck tomorrow Roz, have everything crossed for you xx  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LouDooRay

Rooting for you Roz!

Green Beans (love your avatar) huge congratulations on your absolutely fantastic news!       

Choco - hang in there. I know how easier said than done this is; the wait for OTD has nothing on this    

Received an appointment with a midwife for a week on Thursday (19 September). By my calculations I'm now 10 weeks so hoping I can get a fast appointment for a scan. The waiting from scan to scan is a very frightening experience, especially having lost one little twin already and I'm praying the second baby is hanging in there, but the not knowing is making DH and me   . It just seems impossible to believe something good can come of this for us after so many losses but I'm trying to keep some sense of optimism here; there's no point in being defeatest. So I'm immersing myself in work whilst we wait and pray.

Just wanted to say how much I appreciate the support on this thread.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Fingers crossed roz goodluck x
Loodouray hang in there xx just over a week to go


----------



## ajw

Fantastic news green beans! 

Fingers crossed Roz  

Hope all works out for the best for you Choco. Difficult situation.

AFM day 7 of cycle. First scan and blood test today. Only 3 small follies, but better than nothing. I had a nightmare last night that I went to my appointment today and he told me there were no follies there and that my ovaries were empty! It's a year since my last cycle do was scared of how much my fertility would have declined in that time.  

Is anyone else on 375 units of Gonal? I'm a bit worried that that's a really massive dose and might have a negative effect on egg quality?

Have a good week everyone. 
Ajw x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Ajw dont worry I was on over 300 and goodluck


----------



## goldbunny

i had a week on 450 gonal f then reduced it to 375 but added menopur... high doses rock, see my BFP!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats greenbeans !!! Brilliant news.

Never heard of the array thing adventurers...you'd need to read up on it and see if there is any evidence of it helping. Pgd probably should tell you more about your egg quality...and maybe be more useful. 

Hang in there Roz. 

great you have an appointment with the midwife LDR, hopefully they will put your mind at ease.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Greenbeans - Woop woop, huge congrats hun.  you must be ecstatic   Sounds like your trajectory is like DH and I.  We had decided on one more try after this (but with a diff clinic, have been lucky enough to be NHS funded so far so no choice in clinic).  Then if that did't work adoption.  Looks like we'll both be looking to adopt siblings for our little ones!!!

Roz - Loads of luck for tomorrow

ajw - doesn't sound that high - heres to a smooth, successful cycle

How are you doing Choco?

LDR - good news to get MW appt.  Hang on in there, it never seems to let up does it?  I find having a good scream and shout worked wonders, have been pretty relaxed since.  

Adventurer - what a lot you've got to sort through - never heard of the array thingy, but it must be great to know youve got options to consider.  Symptoms pretty much settled to slightly sore boobs at the end of the day, a bit bloated and very occ cramps.  But as above the rant seems to have got all the pent up emotion out of my system  (that and a massive weep whilst reading a rubbish novel where someones dog dies )and now I'm just looking forward.  Might as well try and enjoy it!!!!!

debs - the pen portraits sound wonderful

Hi everyone else - hope your days went well


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Benbecualgi I am fine thanks just waiting x lol


----------



## KRichmond

Greenbeans - that is fantastic news. I am so pleased for you. 

Roz91 - fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing OK.

XXX


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Lotsaluck for tomorrow Roz  x      

Will catch up properly tomorrow everyone. thanks so much for the well wishes x x


----------



## whitvi

Green beans!  Woo wows massive congrats to you! Fab fab news, well done and try to enjoy!

Roz good luck for today.

Ajw I was also on 375 gonal f - and I got a twin pregnancy from that dose!

Loudooray - when I initially saw my GP to advise of pregnancy at about 7 weeks she said she was going to request the scan appt for me, however when I had my midwife booking in appt at 8 weeks there was nothing in the system so she requested an appt for me.  However when I got the appt in the post about a week later it was for when I would've been 16 weeks pregnant, so I had to phone up and ask them to change the date.  They did this luckily, but bear in mind they don't always get dates and things right, so might be best to just ring up and double check on your scan date - it needs to be done before you're 14 weeks I think. Good luck.

Adventurer, you are one tough lady and we all admire your strength and determination.  No wonder you are feeling in a haze about things, but great that you are always looking for a way forward for info.  I think the PGD is a good option for you as you have great egg response and it will help guide your path.  Good luck lovely.

karhog how are you feeling? Not long now eh? How exciting...

Hi to all you other lovely ladies!

Scan went well yesterday, both babies looking good and wriggling about.  Now just have to wait the 3 working days to hear if nuchal test was high risk or not!

Xx


----------



## Roz91

Up at 4am with FMU and what can I say other than its a BFN.  Really gutted.  The sense of failure is just so overwhelming.  

Will respond on personals later today.  

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Roz, gutted for you


----------



## Karhog

Whitvi....great news you saw both little wriggly beans. Fingers crossed for a low risk nuchal result.
I'm good thanks, feeling really unorganized- its taking a lot longer to get the house ready and poor do is trying to squeeze it in with doing his day job.
I was unable to control my gestational diabetes with diet and monitoring so have now been put on meds. Have consultant and growth scan tomorrow to check all ok.
Asp and Debs- sounds like things are moving forward.
Adventurer- how are you doing?
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ajw

Thanks so much for all the replies about my Gonal dose. Feel so much better now, knowing I'm not the only one! Had a slight panic last night as I opened the pack of luveris and found only the drug and solution inside - no syringe!!! I had to run to the pharmacy and luckily they gave me one but not the right sort... How can pharmacists be so dumb?! It said on my prescription pre-filled syringes. Ok, so they didn't have that so they gave me the stuff to mix - fine, but obviously I also need the syringes!!    I then had to run home, mix the stuff and inject before dashing out late for a dinner... Oh, the glam life I lead...

Roz, I'm really sorry about your result    I was really hoping we were going to be on a positive roll. It's been encouraging seeing so many BFPs on here recently. Proves that we oldies can do it! We'll get there in the end...

Wishing luck and a stress-free week to everyone else cycling and also to those in the early stages of pregnancy. 
Ajw


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

roz gutted for you, hope the results changes


----------



## Ka40

Hello Ladies!

I'm back!!! And a heck of a lot sooner than I thought!  We had our first go at ICSI starting in April which went on due to cysts and ended in a BFN on 16th August.  AF arrived 2 days later and we had a follow up with the consultant the following week. The said all good to go again at next AF. I rang the clinic last Thurs to touch base who advised us to ring Day 1 of AF (due 12/9/13), then the next day (last Friday), AF surprisingly arrived very early (Day 1.

So, we are back on the rollercoaster and raring to go.  Though not really enough time to start saving again! We've somehow managed to get funds together for another cycle. I'm on the short flare protocol and started the injections on Saturday. I'm feeling very excited and much more relaxed than last time.  My AMH is only 1.6, but last time managed 6 eggs which we were all pleased with.  So this time I'm on maximum dose of Menopur 450iu!  Wow that is a lot of fluid to be injected into your belly with the Buserilin aswell!  Who cares if it works.

Hope everyone is doing ok on this mad journey.  I'm sorry but I've not been on for afew weeks and it looks like I've missed an awful lot.  I will try and catch up and write some personals soon.

Lotsa Love to all
Ka xxx


----------



## suemac38

If it is ok can I join you all please 


I have been with ff for years and it helped me though my IVF which I had my son with five years ago and hopefully will help me though my deivf that I am about to start! 


If you read my avatar it will explain my journey this year. 


So two week ago I had an injection to put my insides to sleep after my af which I just had on time which I was very chuffed with 
So today my amazing donor was cleared by all her blood tests and we have been given a plan!......woo hoo!


She is going for a scan on the 23rd Sept to check all ready to go and it is short protocol I think cos they have given me a date of about the 7th October for egg collection. Can't quite believe I am writing this I am so very chuffed! 


I am just waiting to hear back from The Bridge Centre for an appointment for me to have a scan to make sure all ok after my af and hen to start taking some drugs. 


So here we go everything crossed for everything going smoothly. 


I hope to get to know you all very well and we can all go through the rollercoaster ride together.


Love to you all


Sue xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry Roz. Are you clinic going to do bloods to confirm ? 

Great news whitiv...good luck with the nucual fold test. 

Welcome Sue.


----------



## Roz91

Welcome back Ka40 thats such exciting news for you. Good luck!!  Welcome Sue

Thanks for the support guys.  My clinic do not do bloods unless there's a positive HPT, so come Thurs I will give them a ring to see what our next steps are.  I want to get back on the horse as soon as I can.

Positive thoughts to all  

X


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Roz -    Its so unfair. i wish i had a bucket load of babies to give out to us all. Its harder to climb each time, but you musn't give up.     x x 

ajw - i think follies grow more rapidly towards the end and it only takes one beauty 

benbeculagirl - aww thats a loooovely thought  

Thanks KR and Pippi, its hard to believe its real. 

Whitvi - so glad to hear the scan went well    how are you finding carrying twins? do they scan you more regularly due to the twinnies?  

Karhog, tell me the truth, how tough is it at 32weeks?  

hello ka and sue, gl on your journeys


----------



## whitvi

Hi all,

Karhog, ah at least the diabetes will be controlled for sure with the meds now, I hear it disappears straight after birth right?  Good luck with your scan tomorrow!  

AJW what a nightmare with the syringes! Honestly you can't rely on anyone! Good job you figured it out though, well done.

Ka40 welcome back! Brilliant that you're back on again so soon.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Sue welcome to the lovely over 40s, it's a wonderful thread.

Hi greenbeans - well I'm a few years older than when I had my daughter but I am def feeling it more this time with twins.  I am HUGE for a start, and have been very very tired, but no morning sickness this time which I wasn't expecting.  I was pretty big at the end with my daughter but am fearful how humongous I'll be with twins at the end!
Hope you don't have to wait too long for your early scan, each step / milestone feels like a thousand years unfortunately.

Awww Roz, so sorry it was a BFN for you this time.  As AJW says its so positive to be hearing all these recent success stories for us over 40s, there is def a chance for everyone!  It can and does happen!  All the best for your next cycle, good to hear you're sounding pretty upbeat too. Big hugs.

Thanks for nuchal result wishes all, one day down, two to go.

Xx


----------



## Adventurer

Roz -   I know that sense of failure.  For me, part of deciding whether to go on or not is whether I can handle that feeling again.  It's great you want to get back into it asap, good luck 

LouDooRay - I think it's natural to wonder how something good could happen after so many losses, but remember that it can and it does, you deserve it  

Whitvi - Yay for good scan results  and good luck with the nuchal test results.  I guess as long as all the measurements are Ok, then the a big belly with twins is something to be expected.  You must have your hands full with an almost 2 year old as well,   for an easy pregnancy.

Karhog - I think you're allowed to be unorganised at 33 weeks!  How are the diabetes meds?  I hope it's all under control now and that your appointment yesterday went well.

Bambi - Thanks for the advice, I called the lab and they seem to be fairly on to it.  I've just decided to take the plunge and do it.  A little scary as my clinic have never done it before!

Ka40 - Lovely to read you again and good luck 

suemac38 - Welcome.  It sounds like you've had a rough time, but I'm so glad everything is looking up now. I look forward to hearing how it goes.

AFM - I'm not sure how many embies I'll have to test as my RE wants to test them early on day 5 then do a day 6 transfer.  

From my understanding only blasts can be tested and I usually have some embies that are still compacting early day 5.  I know they have less of a chance of making a successful pregnancy, but that they do sometimes.

I want to know if it's worth testing them if they make it to blast by day 6.  What do your clinics do?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Roz - huge    hun.

Will do more personals later, woke this morning and bleeding a bit so quite scared right now


----------



## tryingagainandagain

benbeculagirl - try not to panic sweetie, deep breaths and keep telling yourself lots of ladies bleed a bit in the early days. call the clinic who will reassure you and get resting with lots of water and healthy food to keep your mood from dipping


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi all

Greenbeans - new name, new result, congratulations!!

LDR - congratulations to you too on your BFP, stay positive, the nerves are completely understandable right now, but get through each day and week one step at a time.

Whitvi - I'd been wondering how you got on, brilliant to hear both twins are growing and jumping around and making you huge! Waiting isn't much fun but I'm sure things will be ok with the nuchal

Ka40 - you sound excited and raring to go - brilliant!

Sue - hello and good luck with your surrogacy cycle

Adventurer - I am learning from you about PGD - I had hoped this might be an option for me, but dont think it will be as we only produced 4 embies last time and only 2 got to blast - so assume its not worth it?

I wanted to come back here and update but was thinking perhaps not the right place and posted instead on the miscarriage and loss thread - however really miss the 40+ group of ladies as I felt more at home here, so sorry if I am bringing the mood down when you're all cycling, but I had my 12 week scan on weds last week and there was no HB, fetus had died at 10.5 weeks. I kind of knew as I had been worrying things didnt feel right but had been trying to be positive and put it down to changes coming up to 2nd tri. I thought we were nearly there.

I cant figure out what to do - as you can see from my signature, both me and my partner are getting on, and we've been using ICSI as there are a few issues with morphology of sperm but not entirely sure how much a deal that is or if its all about my eggs. With the last 2 ICSI ending in pregnancy but finally in MC, I dont know whether to view things hard and bluntly as 4 failed cycles, or whether to think I can get pregnant, the right egg/embie will come along and have another go. Want to either stop altogether and move on, or have another go, and cant decide. I had a medical MC in hospital on MOnday night and got home yesterday so no need to rush the decision but I feel I need some support from the over 40s as you know what its like. Louise29 recommended the Lister to me as another clinic in London good with over 40s - does anyone else have experiences and recommendations?

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## goldbunny

blink so sorry, been there, (((hug)))   my only thoughts are, stay positive. it's incredibly difficult but it's the only way. i had a hb at 8 weeks but not at 12, felt completely in shock.. i'm now 8+2 following my next treatment and scared to bits, scan in 9 days.... could go either way. i'm 43 now, if i lose this one i will be 44 by the soonest i could have a baby... feels so old! it's just not the same for youngsters. i have said this is my last fresh cycle, i have 4 frosties... it's tough not knowing what the future holds. 
the other thing is try not to get too hung up on the time/age thing, some people at 40 are healthier than others at 25..just look after yourself x you will need time to recover from your loss so don't rush in. i know several people who have succeeded after loss so i am trying to stay hopeful. xxx


----------



## Adventurer

benbecula -   I have everything crossed for you honey. It is fairly common to have spotting, but cold comfort when it happens to you, I've been there too. What did your clinic say? Have you thought about  trying to do a sneaky bHCG?

blinkbutton - It's really nice to hear from you but I'm so sorry about what's happened   I think it's great to get updates on this thread, we're here for support no matter what. 

From what I've read it's far more likely to be an egg problem. Sperm are produced fresh every few months, but we're born with  all our eggs and they degrade as we age.

It depends on your clinic for PGD, some have a minimum amount I think, but from looking online it's not uncommon to PGD 1 or 2. The thing with that is you've got less chance of having normals, and of course PGD is an extra expense. But if you didn't have normals you'd save yourself the heartache of a BFN or possible miscarriage.

Have you had any immune testing done? It strikes me that you'd be a prime candidate. If you showed positive for anything then it could be your body rejecting the baby and not an egg quality issue.

Good luck with your decisions  

Goldbunny - Good luck for your scan, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

Not been on for a while, sorry for all those who have had a bfn. And well done and congrats to all the bfps ! 

Blink.  Know I've spoken with you on the other thread but hope you're doing ok. Don't make any rushed decisions.  You need time to heal after your mc both physically and emotionally. Hope some others come on soon with some other recommendations. Lister is worth a look though.  

Bebbecula.  It is very common to bleed in early stages and have read it on many posts from people who have gone on to have a successful pregnancy. I hope it settles soon as can imagine must be terrifying.  Hugs x

Adventurer. How are you Hun ? Dont give up.  It sounds like a good plan to try the Pgc 

Whitvi.  Fantastic news from you! Good luck with the next steps!

Goldbunny how are you feeling? Good luck for next week!! 

Love to everyone.  Xxx


----------



## Karhog

Blink, I am so very sorry to read of your devastating news. I suffered a miscarriage last year and know how gut wrenching it is.
Take time to grieve and be upset.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

blink sorry to hear your news 
roz hope all is  ok


----------



## Karhog

Greenbeans.... In answer to your question of how easy things are at 32 weeks......tiring but great!
I think because of my very long infertility history,teamed with constant failures and a miscarriage it was almost impossible to relax at all at the beginning-  particularly as I was spotting until I was nine weeks and had three 'red' bleeds.
Now I am in the third trimester I am truly enjoying it- its lovely to feel the movements and kicks and I am more reassured as because of my gestational diabetes, I am being closely monitored with extra scans as well.
Had scan and appt today and all is on track. Baby weighs approx 4lb 3. I have been told I will be induced early so really need to get my skates on with getting ready!

Benbecula.... As I have just said I spotted and bled for weeks. I had several scans and no obvious cause was ever found. I was told it is more common with ivf pregnancies. As long as its not really heavy or accompanied by bad cramps. I would still contact clinic or epu to see if you could get a scan.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

All has gone quiet, dried up by mid morn, was on a course so unable to call clinic but will tomorrow for reassurance.  Have a scan booked next wed (7 week) and my clinic only does scans on Wed/Thurs so guess they will make me wait for that.  Also did a wee clearblue which came back 3+, know its not too accurate after 5 weeks but it helped put my mind at rest.  I kept telling myself it was supposed to be quite common etc but still went a bit doo-lally    Thanks for all your help and support. Its good to see things written in black and white
Greenbeans - took your advice and fruit platter for breakfast........... 

Blink - huge    

Hi Sue and Ka

Adventurer, if you know you've got slow growers do you think they might test them at 6 days instead? My 2 back were a 5d morula and cavitating morula and my embriologist said chances went from 40 - 20% but that he'd seen many pregnancies from slow growers

HI everyone else


----------



## Rachsi

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining this group, lovely to hear of some fabulous news for you ladies it gives me hope that we have a chance too. 

Sorry to hear of bfn's and mc's lots of tlc needed and time to heal   

We are going with the what will be will be, much more relaxed this time around but its very early days yet!! So the what ifs what was that twinge etc.. have not set in yet


----------



## BlinkButton

thanks everyone for support and good advice

Goldbunny - I'm following your progress and have everything crossed for you - I know how worried you'll be and yet also  still positive, its a strange mixed state but you are giving it everything you've got and I hope the next scan is perfect for you. Like you say, I need to look after myself and not rush in.

Karhog and Louise - - I think you're right about taking time, I think I just needed to accept this is over - you know how much work and effort you put in and you've been driving it forward for months and then an abrupt halt and not making any progress in any direction is hard to deal with. 

Karhog I'm so delighted to read your posts and see your new life gradually unfolding after you and your DH have waited so long. I think waiting till now to get organised makes it all the more exciting. 

Louise29 - I'll keep an eye out to see how you get on, good luck for next scan 

Adventurer - I did have immunes tested and hence clexane and prednisolone on this last cycle as well as a month of 5mg folic acid. If we do want to explore treatment again I think we'll take all our tests to another clinic and see what they say about immunes and PGD etc. I think it is wise to wait a bit as you've all said and heal first. I think PGD may be attractive if we avoid another MC.

Benbecula - try not to worry too much - Weds is not too far away, day by day.  

I'm off work this week and DH is working from home, so not feeling lonely and hoping to do a bit of work today to ease back in. Dh has chance to move to San Fran with his work so I'm going to start thinking about job opps there for me and that should help give me something else to focus on. As well as cuddling my cat to death. xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Blink, how absolutely devastating. There are few words other than many of us have been here and we understand what you're going through. I've been in this position 3 times, and whilst I'm grateful that as of a week ago I did have a healthy one remaining, I'm still grieving the recent loss of the poor little twin who didn't make it. It's heartbreaking to lose a much-wanted little one. I'm so sorry, and will be thinking of you.      

Benbecula, bleeding and spotting is terrifying. I've seen this twice before with two previous spontaneous losses, and as I've only ever seen it go the same way, when I started spotting at 7 weeks this time around I was convinced it could only mean one thing. On this occasion thankfully it didn't. If you're worried, have it checked out.

Can't remember whether I've posted this before, but received a first ante-natal appointment for 19 September. By that time I should be 11 weeks so it's likely my first scan will be after 12 weeks. I'll be living on tenterhooks between now and then but trying to take my mind off things with work.

   Good luck to anyone about to test or scan


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

rachsi welcome, 3 embies on board like me, when's your first scan? mine is 26th september
Loudooray, wow waiting till 12 weeks for scan, wow


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Waves to you all 
Special hugs and thoughts with roz and blink - it's horrible news, I just hope our journeys end with positive outcomes.
Blink - I did immunes testing on NHS & then ARGC & it's an issue for me - finally found out what causes it with my underactive thyroid - I am now at serum and they diagnosed hidden c & ureaplasma a cause of high NK cells and cytokines - I knew I had chlaymidia for years and all tge tests in uk came back negative! Takes a Greek clinic to find it out - after 17 years of tests? At last getting strong antibiotics to put them under control for next cycle (apparently wont cure as its a chronic condition) 
However, good news about a little battle on NHS front, serum sent me prescription for £120 worth of ABs. Local pharmacy said to try & see if doc would give me a prescription for them - worth a punt (doc sees me and groans - he has had to deal with me asking for tests on the NHS that he's never heard of - he has given tho!!) he says "you know I shouldn't do this, but I will" hurrah! Little victory of free AB's (alot in his opinion) I am totally agreeing now that if its cheaper and effective to treat the cause - why not! I also got our HIV tests etc free as I got doc to write to the GU clinic and get them - also other tests for vitamin d & DHEA - I am really lucky to find a very helpful GP!! I think it may be to do with the fact that I won't move out of the chair until I have stated how unfair it is that I am discriminated against for my age etc - and why can't I have the tests if they offer them to others - just because I am getting IVF that makes a difference?!

I also use the info that I find on here to argue my case, I think this site is invaluable & I thought this morning about how clueless I would be without the invention of the Internet & this site! 
Thanks to everyone for their advice over the time I have been on here. Just wish I had gone with serum last time, but onwards and upwards!
Sorry for rant I just felt rather happy that I was able to get those drugs! ;-)
Asp xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

blink - im so sorry to read your devastating news. please try not to make any big decisions right now, be very selfish and take as much time as you need. there is still hope, but try to focus on healing your wounds first. lotsalove    

asp - well done you. i struggled to get my doctor to do dhea as he had no clue, they wouldnt do it in the end.

goldbunny - thinking about you and the wait for your scan. hope you are feeling ok as can be expected.     

lou - can i check how many scans / bloods youve had so far? my first scan is at 7 weeks and there will be no bloods is that normal? Can i demand my gp does beta bloods?

hi louise, hope you are doing alright 

adventurer - theres a pgd thread that is brilliant and they also have a ******** group, id hop on there as they have tons of experience to share x

welcome rachsi 

roz - thinking of you  

benbeculagirl - hang in there sweetie, not long till scan. i know it feels like you are are on your own, but youre not, we're all here x a fruit platter - im impressed x 

karhog - aww you sound like you are taking it all in your stride honey. have you started nesting for baby or did that start donkeys ago? do you know if they monitor older ladies more regulalry too?

whitvi - are you really huge at 13 weeks or do you just FEEL huge at 13 weeks    when did the tiredness kick in? obviously im spending all my time daydreaming and i cant imagine working with twinnies. 3 weeks and counting till my scan - eeek!!!


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Rachsi - hi and welcome, good luck with your triplets!!!

Asp - nice one with the drugs hun.  Though frustrating it must be great to be finally getting some answers

Choco and Greenbeans - how you coming on ladies?  Enjoying your early weeks?

Loudoo - not too long till you get into the system.  Hope you get a nice midwive!!

Roz and Blink -    ladies, thinking of you both

Hi everyone else

AFM - everything settled into a wee routine now, sleeping is my new hobby!!!!


----------



## LouDooRay

Green beans, I haven't had any bloods at all. I was scanned at 8 weeks, and as there was a disparity between the developmental rates of my twins I was scanned again a week later. The only time I've ever had blood tests for HCG levels was when experiencing threatened miscarriages. The late viability scans mean I'll already be 12 weeks when I have my first ante-natal appointment, so it's likely my 12-week scan may be slightly later. 

I've been tempted by the idea of getting hold of a doppler, but in the end decided against it for two reasons: 1. if I can't find the heartbeat I'll have a freak attack, and 2. I'll likely become even more paranoid, testing every 2 minutes just to make sure, and it will send me    

Hope everyone else is bearing up okay. Benbecula I'm with you on the shuteye. I'm one of those people who loves my sleep and at the best of times I'm pretty useless on anything less than 8 hours. As of right now, I didn't know one human being could sleep so much. I'm rarely out of bed beyond 8.30 pm. What a lightweight! 

Rachsi -    Wow @ triplets, that's great news.


----------



## Mish3434

Hello,

Lovely to see so many BFP's on the Over 40's area, but can I please ask that the ladies who have been blessed with a BFP please keep their pregnancy chat to a bare minimum. There is a pregnancy and parenting chat thread within the Over 40's area that you are more than welcome to revive and keep chatting about your pregnancies on it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Can I gently remind you of the site guidelines

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Thanks for your understanding

Shelley x


----------



## Adventurer

Bambi_girl - Congratulations on being PUPO!  I don't have a personal success story about a low grade blast, but I have seen several on the internet so it can happen.   to you.

Louisej - Good to hear from you, I hope all is going well.

Karhog - Great news about the scan and good luck with getting ready.

benbecula -  what a relief to have no more spotting!  I've asked the clinic to test at day 5, and then again on day 6 in case there are some that don't make it to blast until then.

Rachsi - Welcome and sticky vibes.  I hope the "what if's" and "what was that twinge's" stay away as long as possible!

Blinkbutton - Wow, San Fran.  Would you do treatment there then?  I know what you mean about cats, cuddling mine has helped me feel better countless times.

LouDooRay - I hope the 19th comes around soon for you 

Chocochine - Hope all is going well with you.

aspirational - Your GP sounds wonderful, and I'm sure your attitude and perseverance have made all the difference.  Amazing that it took going overseas to get a positive test.  I totally agree about this site and the Internet being invaluable tools, don't know where I'd be without them  

Greenbeans - Thanks for the info about the thread.  I think I'd be going crazy without bloods early in the piece to have an idea of what's going on.  When I cycled in NZ I had initial bloods 14dpo, then bloods every week until 7 week (first) scan.

AFM - Had a scan yesterday - day 5, some small follicles are there.  Also had my first injection for my Mini IVF.  Next scan tomorrow.  I love how this clinic do so much scanning compared to my last one, it makes me feel I'm being treated more like an individual.


----------



## Louisej29

Adventurer.  Good luck tomorrow. Sounds like they are treating you well. ! What's a mini ivf?

How's everyone else getting on ?

All fine with me. Been quite a rollercoaster time. Our initial result was a clear negative on otd.  Faint line a few days later and we thought it had been a possible chemical. But bloods nearly a week later when still no period had arrived showed a definite pregnancy.  Not sure who was more shocked us or the consultant. !  Have been panicking as when we got the negative I stopped all meds and drugs and drank wine and coffee! Worry about the damage I may have done.  First scan on Monday and terrified.  Will never trust the hpt again!! 

Good luck to everyone else with a bfp.  To those with a bfn. Dont give up. It's taken us 4 attempts.  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Karhog

Wow Louise thats amazing! Congratulations       

Good luck Adventurer with your scan tomorrow, glad the new clinic is treating you well.   For loads of lovely eggs!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## benbeculagirl

Louise - massive       , Good luck with the scan on Mon

Adventurer - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, knew you were going again straight away but somehow didn't realise it would be so soon.  You are one strong lady    .  'sound like they are really looking after you over there.

Bambi - congrats on being PUPO     .  There are many stories of low graders making it.  Mine were transferred on day 5 despite not even having reached blast.  Loads of luck

AFM - DH and I have promised ourselves an us day tomorrow, no work, no internet etc, so find out how you're all doing mon.  Have a good one


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck adventurer. Wow you don't hang around....but then I guess you have to make the most of all the time you have in India 

Good luck Monday Lousie. Clinic told me you need a beta of 50 for it to show up any band on a hpt. So guess yours must have been a slow grower....can only imagine how surprised you were to get a postive after a clear negative. Well it would have been worse to be the other way around..positive and then negative. Fingers crossed for Monday.


Dh is walking slowly about with only one crutch after his ankle surgeryso we Might be good to cycle in October....we have to travel by boat or flight to the clinic and i wanted him at least to be able to walk without crutches by then so its looking that he might. 
Must phone clinic on Monday as need to start dr next week.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Louise great news x
I am going in sane waiting for scan 12 days to go....


----------



## Louisej29

Chocochine and benbeculargirl!!  Will see you on the may/June thread... When I'm brave enough to join after the scan. Don't want to jinx anything just yet! 
Pippi.  Hope dh recovers soon ... Where is your clinic? Good luck for nex cycle.  

Hi to everyone else.  

Xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

I wont jinx anything either til after my scan x fingers crossed x


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies,
Seems very positive ATM! 
Adventurer - did you change clinic in India or are you still at the same one? Do you still have your DS with you? Hope your "mini IVF" goes well
Pippi - where are you cycling? Good luck
Whitvi, Karhog, chocco, Louise & any others with an early BFP!! Yippee!!  hope hotel!!

AFM starting the AB's tomo.....gulp!! Starting to plan what to pack for my day trip to Greece! Lol  
Trying to juggle and think about work & this is a nightmare - o to be a lottery winner! Xx


----------



## Karhog

Good luck Asp! What day do you fly out?
Pippi- glad dh is on the mend and things can move forward.

Hello everyone else


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Adventurer - great to hear you are starting again honey  

Louise - what a story! gives hope to all slow developers, love it 

Pippi -  gl for the cycle hon and hope dh makes a quick recovery to run around after you!

aspirational - you really are going for a daytrip then? youre crazy   gl sweetie

  to all 

hmm sorry if i was too chatty about pregnant questions everyone. guess i got a bit excited and i feel very at home in this thread. there doesnt seem to be an over 40's pregnancy chat group, only lots of threads so im assuming you go over to the due dates? a bit of a shame since we dont get the benefit of everyones experience and the shared trauma of being older and more at risk. anyway, i think about everyone else every day and wonder why suddenly i was gifted as one of the lucky ones. lotsalove and praying everyone has their dream come true soon. xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi, there is a pregnancy and parenting chat thread in the Over 40's PAP area, I posted the link on my last post. Sorry I'm on my phone at the moment so can't repost the link :-( . It's very quiet on there at the moment but as there are quite a few of you pregnant at the moment, it would pick up again if you all post on there. 

Shelley  xx


----------



## Mish3434

I've just bumped it up to the top of page 1 x


----------



## goldbunny

went to look at that thread but i'm all upset now because all the latest posts are about someone who had a stillbirth at christmas and i had my miscarriage then and i really can't cope with thinking about it since i have only 6 days til my first scan... scared enough already...i recommend don't go to that thread it's too sad.


----------



## Louisej29

Yes I have to agree with goldbunny.  It was all bad news , baby loss and still birth. I also had my mc at Xmas time , prob not what you need to be reading when at such an early delicate stage 

Maybe a new thread could be set up for us??

X


----------



## Adventurer

Louise - Wow, that is amazing  You must have panicked about the wine and coffee, but I have friends who drank both while unknowingly being pregnant and their children are just fine.  Heaps of  for your scan tomorrow.

A Mini IVF is one with less stimulation drugs, they expect to get less eggs but some clinics are starting to think the eggs they do get are better quality because less drugs are used.  Also less expensive of course!

benbecula - Hope you're having a nice relaxing day "off the grid".  Yes, got AF 5 days after stopping meds and that was day 1.  I feel Ok about it because my last cycle was a FET, not sure if I'd do 2 stim cycles back to back though.

pippi - Great news about possible cycling next month 
We're here only to do IVF, I have done some touristy things in the past, but none of that this time as money is running out.

Chocochine - Hang in there 

aspirational - I hope the ABs are going Ok and that you manage to sort your schedule with work.  When is your day trip?  I'm still at the same clinic, I was comparing the clinic here to the one I used in NZ for DS.  I do have DS with me, both trying not to go stir crazy in our 20 sq metre room!

Greenbeans - You totally deserve it 

AFM - I looked at the Over 40's Baby thread, and can't help but agree, it's heartbreaking.  Hopefully a solution can be found for recent Over 40 BFP's.

Off for my next scan this afternoon, xx


----------



## Mish3434

Deepest apologies Goldbunny and Louise  

I've started a new thread for you all to chat on

Shelley xx


----------



## Louisej29

Thanks Shelley

It's just me on the other thread at the mo so hoping you other bfp ladies will
Join me !!

Xx


----------



## Adventurer

I just discovered the cost of array CGH is twice as much as we were originally quoted!

Now we have to choose between that, using 3 day FISH or no PGS.

My head is a mess from my googling like a crazy woman all afternoon.

Does anyone have experience with either? Any insights to offer?


----------



## LouDooRay

Louise, could you please post me a link to the new thread? Maybe it's me being obtuse but I can't find it.

Now 2 weeks since my last scan and DH and I are becoming ever more nervous. Midwives' appointment is this Thursday but by now all we want is to get through the 12-week scan. Whether the news is good or bad we just want to be able to deal with it. The not-knowing is increasingly difficult to cope with as the weeks move on.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Asventurer: Fish to me is probably fluorescent in situ hybridisation, i guess its similar to the array method (both would use the same basic technique of matching/hybridising the embryo DNA to pre chosen DNA) but older and using less probes so giving less information back. The arrays would use glass slides and hi tech lasers whereas the fish would probably use less hi tech technology. The arrays would probably screen 1000s of genes whereas fish probably looks at a more limited range.
I have no idea of their application in embryo screening...just what I would know as a scientist...so sorry not much help to you adventure. 
Did they explain what markers or genes they would be looking at ?  Think the clinic should explain a bit about the pros and cons of each. ..especially when they misquoted the price.


Thanks everyone for well wishes for dh ankle. We are only travelling to Glasgow....as the clinic has a satellite clinic in Northern Ireland. The local clinics here don't get as high a success rate as the one in Glasgow. 
So not travelling anywhere v exotic (sorry to anyone from Scotland ! )


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your welcome messages chocochine nice to see you on this thread too.  

Great news Louise and everyone else with bfp's   sending positive vibes for you all 

Well my attempts at being chilled got blown out of the water last night as started bleeding, unexpected -no symptoms but a little cramping on my left now and still bleeding   so we think its probably game over this time but won't know for definite till otd Friday    Haven't had early bleeding before and reading other threads its not positive news generally


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

rachsi   hang in there x


----------



## Karhog

Rachsi, hope the bleeding stops soon. Fingers crossed for Friday


----------



## tryingagainandagain

adventurer   thanks. I found there was so much info with the pgs and extra testing, its like a whole new level of understanding is required. i hope your head isnt hurting too much and it becomes clearer whats right for you.

Pippi - im from scotland. totally offended  Didnt you know Glasgow is the new Glasvegas? Lol.

Rachsi - its not always bad news, if you havent bled early before, who knows. hang in there honey!

Mish - thanks for the new thread will have a look for it now. x


----------



## LouDooRay

Rachsi, my current pregnancy started out as twins (although sadly the smaller one didn't make it) and I started spotting at 7 weeks. I'd seen this before with my first two pregnancies and as you can see from my signature, both ended the same way. I was convinced it was all over and prepared myself to hear there was no heartbeat at the viability scan. This wasn't the case this time and there has since been no repetition. Apparently spotting is far more common with multiple pregnancies. Hang in there


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!
Rachsi - hang in there! Good luck with the scan, don't panic xx

Thanks for all your good wishes with the day trip! Going very early Sunday morning!! Come back Monday night ?! Just trying to organise the money - using fairfx and just ordered the money cards not realising that I am sailing close to the wind with them being delivered! Eek! Then found out I could have just done a transfer they them ...eek even more!

Just started the huge doses of ABs and DP has as well - I have to take for 25 days him for 40 ...watch this space as I don't know how well he will do off the alcohol & we have to get some protection!! 

Fantastic news on so many positive results 
Asp xx


----------



## Louisej29

Loo doo ray.  Can't see how to repost the link.  Mabe Shelley can do again?

Click into over 40s bitt it's right at the top!  Hope you can find !!!


----------



## Mish3434

Was going to repost but she has found it now


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening Ladies

Rachsi - hang on in there,    for Friday

Adventurer - sorry I am no help with your question.  Hope you have been given enough info to make a decision

Asp - Roll on Sunday - hope you get a chance to relax out there too.

Pippi - I'm getting all excited at the chance of going to Glasgow for a couple of days (but then I do live in sticksville, a very beautiful sticksville though!)

Mish - thanks for the new thread


----------



## Pippi_elk

Benbucula girl and greenbean...I actually quite liked glasgow last time we went..it was much more capital city feel about it than i expected. Think you hear so much negative stuff in the media that you perceive a place different to actually what it is. I'm sure everyone thinks us in Northern Ireland are doing noting but rioting etc ;-) 

Dh had a wobble today and feels under pressure from everyone to be back in action. He's back working from home today and think they want him back in office soon so it's all a bit much for him/us at minute. so we're going to delay cycling until end nov/December....only consolation when its a bfn at least we'll have Xmas to recover.

Bambi, congrats on being pupo..on another thread where they use time lapse photography to monitor the embryos...the embryologist told someone that often the low predictors are bfp more often that the high predictors.


----------



## Adventurer

Loudoo - Sorry you're finding it so hard, I hope you find some way of coping with the wait until Thursday 

Pippi - Wow, I'm impressed with your knowledge of DNA testing!  I've done a lot of research and FISH is an older technology, less reliable when it comes to testing embryos.  Known for false-positives and false-negatives. Also it's done on day 3, when embryos are more susceptible to damage. CGH seems more reliable and less chance of damage, from what is known so far.

Being in India has it's pros and cons, one of the cons is getting information.  Really difficult at times.  Since they havn't done PGS before I feel like I'm more clued up than them about it.

I hope DH is feeling better, good on you for making the decision to delay it, being stressed wouldn't be helpful.

Rachsi - It could be implantation bleeding.  Did it stop?

asp - I hope everything is looking good for leaving on Sunday.  Exciting!

Bambi - It's the same clinic in India, I've only used the one, I was comparing it to the clinic in NZ I used a few years ago. I hope the 2ww is being good to you so far.

AFM - After my reserach I'm keeping well away from FISH, CGH seems the way to go at the moment.  The problem is it would be a real stretch on our budget, so we probably won't do it.

I suppose it's more likely to be a chromosomal problem given my age, and now we're doing one more stim cycle we have a bit more of a chance with OE.  Feeling a bit   about it all, hoping I haven't prolonged the failures and misery.


----------



## Rachsi

Hi thanks for your messages everyone really helps to have the support.

No the bleeding hasn't stopped it has thankfully slowed late today - but felt like it was pouring out earlier today.  Tmi I know but I don't think we have much hope really as its so heavy   still taking prog and will test fri but don't think it's our time this time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and   for good results for everyone testing or about to cycle soon


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

rachsi fingers crossed


----------



## tryingagainandagain

rachsi      x


----------



## ajw

Rachsi - crossing everything for you.   

Adventurer - what is a mini ivf? Never heard of that. 

Aspirational - good luck for your trip. Hope it's not too stressful juggling it with work. I find that the hardest part of this whole process. 

Afm - had EC on Monday. Only two eggs but miraculously both fertilized! We transferred both embryos today. One four cell, one five cell. Both good quality with no fragmentation. Now it's time for the dreaded tww!
OTD 30th Sept. 

Off for an acupuncture session now. Trying my best not to think about all the work I should be doing...


----------



## goldbunny

that's fantastic ajw good luck for a bfp!


----------



## Karhog

Congrats on being pupo ajw!


----------



## Aspi

Hoping you are ok Rachsi xx
Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW!!! Fingerscrossed guys xx


----------



## Adventurer

Bambi - Thanks for the info!  I think PGS is the way of the future, probably in 10 years or less it'll be routine and the costs will have come down.  It seems I'm just a little too soon and a little too old to benefit 

My Dr wants to do a fresh cycle and the clinic's embryologist doesn't feel confident doing biopsies, they were going to use someone from the lab they were to be biopsied at.  So sending to the UK probably isn't an option.  I'm resigned to not doing PGS now, ho hum.

Rachsi -  I'm so sorry.  I have everything crossed for a miracle tomorrow.

ajw - Congratulations on being PUPO and well done on getting 100% fertilisation!  

Mini IVF uses much less stims, and usually no down reg.  Each clinic's version is different.  There is an expectation that less eggs will be retrieved, but some think it leads to better quality as there is less exposure to drugs.  It's cheaper too.  Also less risk of OHSS in most cases - not mine because of PCOS and the fact I react strongly to the meds.

AFM - Now day 11 and I'm starting to feel it.  I always get some ovarian pain when stimming and look like I'm pregnant due to PCOS.  Dr said yesterday there is a good number of follicles and they are a good size.  I'm praying I don't get OHSS this time, I've had it twice already, not bad enough to be hospitalised, but still really uncomfortable for a week or so.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi everyone

Just a quick post. The dream didn't last long for us - 
First scan showed another missed miscarriage
Utterly devastated and broken . Not sure how we will cope. 

Not sure where we go next. The thought of a fifth
Ivf feels me with fear yet I know I cannot and will not give up

Feeling v v upset and angry at the world 

Xxxxx


----------



## Aspi

O Louise, I am devastated for you :-( lots of hugs xx


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug louise x


----------



## LouDooRay

Glad to see you back here Louise, I've been thinking about you a lot. That's no consolation I know, but many of us feel with you as we've been here and know how indescribably painful it is. Sending you love and strength    

Rachsi, I'm sorry you are going through this. Bleeding at any stage is beyond terrifying. Can you have your local EPAU check you out?


----------



## Karhog

Louise


----------



## Louisej29

Thanks girls

Really really really struggling and can't believe after 4 ivfs and 2 miscarriages
Im still at square one with no baby!  Waiting to mc naturally at mo and terrified.
If doesn't happen by next week wil go in for another Erpc 

Feeling quite poorly at mo and just utterly drained and done in

Really thought this was our time! 

Hope you're all ok and thanks for your support. Means a lot xx

Gb. Good luck Tomor.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Louise, so sorry to hear. Can't imagine how hard this must be for you...
Can understand your anger....

Adventurer, sorry to hear the PGS is nt going to work out. I wrote my thesis on DNA and molecular hybridisation so I should know more but that was a few years ago...and I was focusing on different applications than embryo screening..so sorry I was pretty useless on any practical advice.
Glad to hear the mini Ivf going well so far...

Rathsi, hang in there...

Hello everyone else,...sorry don't have time to catch up with everyone else at the minute.


----------



## Adventurer

Louise -  I'm so sorry, I can understand your anger too.  Take the time you need to work through your emotions then decide how you will continue.  We're here for support if you need it.

Rachsi - Thinking of you today.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Louise - massive     hun.

Rachsi - good luck today   

ajw - PUPO, sending sticky dances         

Adventurer - hang on in there hun loads of    

Hi everyone else

AFM - early scan and 2 heartbeats seen - shocked and utterly delighted


----------



## whitvi

Louise - am utterly devastated for you my love   
No words can make this better, you need to take time to get through this, but glad to hear you will not give up!!  There sounds like some rejection and or implantation issue maybe?  Have you been tested for anything like that?

Good luck and take care of yourself x


----------



## Adventurer

benbecula - Woohoo, twins, what great news  

AFM - I triggered last night, ER is tommorow morning.  Dr said there's 6 odd follicles on each side.  I'm trying to eat lots of protein to avoid possible OHSS.  Last night I surprised myself by feeling sad that this will be my last ever stim cycle


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats beuncula girl...wow twins ...I'm sure you are on cloud 9.

Good luck adventure for er. 6 follies sounds really good with natural ivf. Can understand the sadness on feeling this is your last stimm cycle. ...but maybe this will go well and you'll Get a bfp so no need anyway to cycle again !


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Gl adventurer, good numbers girl 

Aj - congrats on being pupo!!

Rach-thinking of you

Louise (((hugs))) glad youre back to chat x


----------



## Rachsi

Louise so sorry to hear the sad news give yourselves lots of tlc and time to heal such a painful heart wrenching experience. 

Amf well we thought we weren't lucky and were right BFN this time. Time to take stock and feeling bit better now as I had all last week to grieve on the bfn we knew was coming. 

Any recommendations on clinics has anyone used cardiff at all? Not sure whether changing clinic will help as I guess the odds are pretty close for most clinics. We can't afford to go for broke but want to get the best possible chance - who doesn't!

Also we have two frosties and wondered if having endo scratch plus frosties might increase the chance of frosties working?


----------



## krolland70

Hi Rachsi, sorry to hear about the BFN- I have not been on for a while as just having tests/hysto etc before we go down the IVF route again, 2 positives and 2 mmc at 8/9 weeks so have had lots of tests.

All I can say is Serum in Athens as another clinic, Penny is amazing, she has many older patients using own egg, donor egg etc. They are leaps ahead of the UK with all of the testing to see why there are negatives and losses. It is much cheaper than the UK and they treat you with kindness and respect, I founf clinics in London just went on about age and made feel like a failed geriatric trying to get pregnant!!

Best of luck

K
x


----------



## Karhog

Just popping on to say sorry the treatment didn't work this time Rachsi, glad you are able to look to the future and be positive about trying again.
Fingers crossed next time is the one for you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Rachsi

Thanks for your support everyone has anyone been to the fertility show thingy up in London before, I think its in November this year?

I saw serum are having a stand there there and we're maybe interested in this clinic as a possibility but it's a fair way away (we live in Cornwall) and I was worried about costs with flights accom etc..... Not to mention the treatment!! And thought this would cost more than the ICSI round this time which was 4150 excluding drugs

Krolland70 how much time do you spend in Athens during treatment, my dh has limited holiday time so I wondered how much time the other half needs to be there too?

And yes I got the age response thing from the nurse today when letting them know about the bfn, so frustrating


----------



## krolland70

Hi Rachsi, hubby would need couple of days to do his bit , I have got 2 return flights and 2 nights in 5 star hotel for £750 in Oct. I am having double donor which is about 5000 Euros/4,600 pounds this is because drugs for donor included. Check out Serum website, it may work out the same with travel, worth a look as Penny and her team are great.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Im so sorry Rachsi


----------



## Louisej29

Hi all

So so sorry rachi

Well we had Erpc yesterday. Heartbreaking day
It was exactly 9 months ago today I had my first Erpc
Life feels very cruel
Not sure what our next steps will be

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## krolland70

So sorry Louisej, hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else, hang in their ladies , this is a tough journey but we are strong!!!!

K
x


----------



## LouDooRay

Louise


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry Lousie....hope you doing ok. 

Sorry to hear rashi about the bfn.


----------



## Adventurer

Rachsi - I'm really sorry it didn't work this time, I hope you're feeling Ok  Really glad you're going to give it another shot.  From what I understand endo scratch might help and apparently doesn't do any harm, and isn't too expensive - so could be worth a shot.

Louise -   How are you feeling today?

AFM - We got 16 eggs at retrieval, 8 embryos made it to day 2, yesterday.  Fingers crossed we get a good number for transfer on day 5.

I havn't posted for the past few days because I've got some kind of virus, and that with the sedative for ER knocked me around a bit.  Plus I did get OHSS.  It's feeling a bit better today, so hopefully will be gone by day 5.  Luckily my Dr said I can take codeine to ease the pain.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Louise (((hugs)))


Gl adventurer hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Louisej29

Adventurer.  That's a really good number!!!  Good luck!

I just can't stop crying, this 2nd mmc has hit me like a tonne of bricks and really not coping too well at all. Feel completely done in and zapped of all energy.  X.


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug louise we're here to listen,   this will take a longg. time even just to deal with the shock of it. x


----------



## Rachsi

Oh Louise


----------



## Karhog

So sad for you Louise


----------



## Adventurer

Louise - I'm so sorry, it must be really hard. I hope you have good support around you


----------



## Adventurer

My 8 all made it to day 5, I transferred 3 blasts and a morula this morning.  Fingers crossed this is the one.

They also surprised me by saying that 4 or 5 of the rest of the 16 had cleaved late and were around the 8 cell stage.  My Dr wanted to freeze them so she must think they stand a chance, I'm really not sure about that though.

Hope everyone is Ok. xx


----------



## goldbunny

adventurer that's brilliant if they want to freeze them means they must be good quality. have you four back on board?


----------



## ajw

Louise ans Rachsi - so sorry     Thinking of you both. 
Louise can understand how frustrating and painful this must be for you. Hope you start to feel better soon. 

Adventurer, well done for such great results. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Afm, I've been in Gemany for work all week, hence my absence. In a stupid hotel that only gives you one hour of Internet free per day which I needed for work stuff. After that the rate was extortionate!

Was so busy it took my mind off the tww, but I've come back with a stinking cold and being pupo I only dare take homeopathic stuff which is useless. 
Feeling exhausted and ill   even had diarrhoea the other night!
Celebrated my mum's birthday last night. I had ginger and lemon tea while they all had champagne. Was feeling really sorry for myself. 
I guess I'm feeling worse as I haven't had any symptoms that could indicate implantation so I feel like I'm suffering and missing out for nothing...
Sorry for the whinge. Just forgotten how difficult this whole business is. It's been a year since I cycled. 
Anyway, not long to go now. Otd Monday. 
Have a good weekend everyone and be kind to yourselves. 
Ajw


----------



## Karhog

Good luck ajw....will have everything crossed on Monday   

Yay- adventurer, congrats on being pupo- what a great result too   

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## tryingagainandagain

adventure - what super results, well done   for you 

ajw - sorry youre having a rough time I really hope you get lots of rest this weekend and start to find your inner warrior  it's a tough journey, hang in there x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Adventure, sounds like this protocol suited you better.

Good luck ajw for Monday. Hopefully being back home will give you your mojo back.


----------



## LouDooRay

AJW - all X for you for Monday xxxxxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

ajw - good luck for Monday - your cold could be masking any signs,  

adventurer - wow 4 on board!!!!!  good luck for your 2ww and your frosties


----------



## Adventurer

ajw - Thinking of you today


----------



## Louisej29

Wishing ajw & adventurer. Lots of luck!

Xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies!
Wow! It's all happening! Fantastic news Adventurer! Good luck and to ajw!!
Had no internet for a while and been to serum & back for hysto & consult.
So going totem to catch up with the posts!

AFM- feel a bit down - keep forgetting tj take meds & I forgot I am not supposed to have a bath -luckily I haven't started cycling yet!!! So hoping it won't matter too much?! Gulp!!
I feel like I am subconsciously sabotaging myself....ho hum!!

Hope it's going well for everyone xx


----------



## Adventurer

asp - Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down.  I'm sure the bath won't matter, especially as you havn't started to cycle yet.  Do you have alarms or reminders to take your meds?  I have to do that, or I'd forget.  I'm sure once you start cycling, that you'll remember and do everything to make it work!  How did the hysteroscopy and consult at Serum go?

AFM - I had the transfer last Friday, today is Tuesday.  I feel absolutely nothing, I don't suppose I should, but I feel like the 4 are dead already.  I know it's negative thinking, but I've been let down so many times that I want to protect myself.  My brain is asking me what on earth I am thinking attempting with OE at 44, I honestly feel like a fool, like I'm going to be humiliated yet again - not in a great headspace   Anyway, I decided I'm going to wait until the clinic here tests, which is 2 weeks after transfer, so I've got another 10 days to go, how I'm going to last I have no idea.

It's very quiet here, how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## goldbunny

if it helps, i'm 11+1 pregnant and still can't believe it/feel anything... am convinced it's not working. 

so 'feeling absolutely nothing' really isn't an issue. I have some slight cramping on and off, i'm quite fat, but when I complained to DH that I had to wear long coats to hide being preg he said I wasn't showing and that you couldn't tell... clothed I am not sure you can really..apart from a lot of headaches this week, nothing obvious at all. haven't been sick, nothing. And even two scans hasn't helped, the 'reassurance' wears off after about 6 hours... 

I can really understand why some people can claim not to have realised they were pregnant... if one had irregular cycles or thought one was menopausal..


----------



## jtog

Hi ladies

Adventurer- i've just had a cycle OE and I'm same age so I know how you feel but I'm going to try again OE as I know I'd regret not giving it every chance. There is such a lot of negativity around over 40 's just being pregnant never mind doing ivf/icsi. Try not to worry too much and hope all the negativity turns into a BFP.

Gold bunny- congrats try and enjoy every moment.

To everyone else   and   to all on this crazy journey.

Jxx


----------



## Karhog

Hang in there Adventurer, you are no fool.
This whole arduous journey makes us strong brave women. You are doing all you can to give it your best shot as are everyone on this site.
Sorry to hear your down Aspirational,  hope all went well at Serum.
Hi to everyone else whatever stage you are at


----------



## ajw

Another BFN for me :-(


----------



## Karhog

Ajw..........so sorry.


----------



## Louisej29

Ajw.  So v v sorry. Know how dreadful you'll be feeling and sending
Big hugs.  Life just not fair. Xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry ajw, hugs, hugs. It's just not fair


----------



## Mish3434

AJW, Very sorry to see your BFN     


Shelley x


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies 
AJw - so sorry, sending you lots of hugs xx so sorry it is really crap, I know :-(

Adventurer - don't give up, it's seemed to work better for you this time? I watched a really interesting documentary last night on bbc 4 about an Indian clinic doing surrogacy and the pioneer was a woman doctor, really interesting and obviously included lots about IVF. So looks a very good place to be.

Thanks ladies for all your best wishes - u went from being down to cross today! Still can't get someone to administer my intralipids - everyone scared of being sued! Lol & a lot of the places are over £200 so fed up with having to explain 20 times!  My brain is mush with everything to do!
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Adventurer

ajw -  I'm so sorry it wasn't your time honey.  Take time to grieve and gravitate towards the supportive people in your life.

jtog - Hi!  Thanks for your motivational post.  I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN, but good on you for keeping on trying with OE.  I hope the next cycle is the one for you.

Goldbunny - Hang in there.  Hopefully you'll be able to look back on it, holding your baby, and think how nice it was not to feel sick during the pregnancy.

Karhog - Thanks for your kind words, I don't know what we'll do once you've given birth, as you'll probably not have the time or energy to post!

aspirational - Sorry to hear about the Intralipids.  Could Serum arrange someone in the UK for you?  India is definitely no slouch when it comes to IVF.  Sometimes the equipment isn't as flash as in developed countries, but just the fact they have so many people here means they have a lot of experience!

AFM - OTD in just over a week, just wishing it would go away really, and I'd have a lovely newborn to take care of, wouldn't that be nice. xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

so sorry ajw


----------



## Adventurer

Greenbeans - Wow, twins!!   The name change seems to have done wonders, especially as you made it plural!!!


----------



## magz1

hi adventurer, keeping everything crossed for you on this cycle. could you tell me what your protocol was this time round please? thanx in advance magz xxxxxx


----------



## Rachsi

Sorry to hear the  bfn news ajw and jtog    

Adventurer best of luck for otd

Hi to everyone else and positive thinking for you all x


----------



## benbeculagirl

ajw - so sorry to hear your news, massive


----------



## suemac38

Hi All

Is it ok if I join everyone on here?

I have just started my first de cycle 

I had a scan Monday and my lining in a week had gone up to 8.6 mm and was triple lined and grade A so they said they did not want to see me again as they were very happy with me. 

Can your lining get to thick as this is my next worry?

My donor had her 3rd scan this week and they have decided that she can trigger tomorrow night and that she will have ec on Monday as originally planned. I am nervous and excited all wrapped in one!

This is all such a rollercoaster ride :-(

On Sunday I start on Gestone injections with a huge needle not looking forward to that I can tell you :-( does anyone have any hints and tips?

Love and hugs to all Sue xxx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Sorry about the BFNs girls :-( it's hard really tough so sorry 
Adventurer - I completely agree - UK is so backward in a lot of senses! Greece is going to do them when I get there on Wednesday!! 
Greenbeans- wow! Congrats! Some good news!
Sue Mac- make sure that the progesterone is warmed either in hands or hot water bottle as it makes it easier to go in! Do the injection quite quickly and smoothly, do not rub or massage afterwards. Good luck!! 
Asp xx


----------



## Adventurer

Rachsi - How are you?  What are your next steps?

benbecula - Hi, hope all is still going well with you and the little'uns.

suemac - Welcome!  Congratulations on a great lining.  I don't know about whether they can be too thick, maybe ask your clinic, and ask if you can have another scan closer to ET?  Good luck for your donors EC on Monday, it is really exciting that it's all happening!  I've only done PIO injections a couple of times so can't help there.  I have to say I found them too painful and have used suppositories ever since.  Good luck 

asp - Thank goodness Serum can do them for you!  Are you excited about going back?

magz - Great to see you again here!  Are you going to cycle again?  My protocol follows (I've used drug names as I'm not sure brands are the same in the UK - apart from Gonal F):

Day 2-6: Chlomiphene 100mg
Day 5: Menotrophin 150
Day 7: Menotrophin 150, Urofollitropin 150
Day 8: Gonal F 150, Urofollitropin 150
Day 9: Gonal F 150, Urofollitropin 150
Day 10: Gonal F 150
Day 11: Gonal F 150, Cetrorelix 0.25mg (antagonist to stop ovulation)
Day 12: Cetrorelix 0.25mg, Ovitrelle 250micrograms in the evening (trigger)
Day 14: ER in the morning

They did a scan on day 5, then on days 7-12, deciding which meds to give based on scan results.  

I've had 2 other minis which didn't include Urofollitropin, but had an extra Gonal F on day 12, then trigger day 13, ER day 15.  All produced pretty good results egg, then embryo wise.

xx


----------



## Grateful1

Hi ladies,

I'm new to forum - well over 40!
Never had IVF and decided to do DE at Prague Fertility Center.  I'm leaving Monday.  Looking for over 40's Mom's for support.
Thanks!


----------



## magz1

hi adventurer, thanx for that. yes we are going to do x1 last try with own eggs. like you i`m 44. i`ve been on dhea for 3 and half months so by end of this month will be 4 months so hoping to go next month. adventurer when is your otd? will keep everything crossed for you. magz xxxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

So sorry to hear of your BFN ajw, hope you're being good to yourself..
Adventurer, I'm excited for you.. we were cycling around the same time in the summer and I really hope this is the positive you so well deserve !
AFM - I've been taking time out thinking about things since our last BFN.
I'm still trying to get my head around donor IVF and I think we're looking towards PragueIVF for treatment next time.. In 1 way it's a relief and in another way it feels like I'm out of the equation.. as you can see I have a bit to go before I'm actually ready for it.. I need to start reading up on things and get my mindset right ! any advice welcome for the more experienced in DE IVF... anyone been to PragueIVF drop me a line also. 
good luck to all 
Lindy xx


----------



## jtog

Afternoon ladies

Ajw- so sorry to hear your news.   Take care.

Adventurer - everything crossed for you.

Aspirational - hope you get things sorted soon. This 'sue everyone' culture causes more probs than it seems to solve.

Rachsi - thanks for kind words. Hope alls well with you.

Hi Sue and Grateful1. Welcome.

Magz - good luck with next cycle. I'm same age and trying again with OE.

Lindy15 - don't have much info on de but if this cycle doesn't work it will be our next option due to age. I'll be interested in anything you come across.

To everyone -   and  
Enjoy your Sunday

Jxx


----------



## Karhog

Lindy-  after many attempts at treatment with OE, and a lot of research and discussions, we went to Prague in Feb and used DE and DS.
For us the decision wasn't all that difficult in the end...we had been ttc for over 20 years and the constant bfn and one bfp last Sept that ended in miscarriage were soul destroying.
We really felt we had come to the end of the road. When we first started I was in my early 20's. My eggs were good ( I even donated my eggs at the time)....we always had good fertilization but nothing ever 'stuck'. We were never given a reason for this which I still feel angry and let down by. Its as if the clinics are more interested in taking our money and feeding false hope than actually getting to the root problem.
Anyhow, like I said, we decided on the donor route as by now my eggs were not the same quality and I'm pleased to say it worked! ( currently just over 36 wks pgt) 
I found the professionalism and care as well as the actual treatment itself exceeded anything I have experienced in the UK.
It is obviously a big decision that only you and your dh can make but for me, I am not detached from my growing belly, and although genetically he is not the same as my dp and I- we have effectively 'grown' and nurtered him and will continue to do so for the rest of our life.
Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Rachsi

Evening ladies

Adventurer - we are not 100% sure on what we are doing next we don't get to see the consultant till mid nov (earliest follow up appt available!!) nurse was talking about fet as we have 3 frosties. 

We're a little sceptical on results that clinics get and do wonder of some of the treatments are there to make you feel better rather than making a difference? What do you all think? 

I also discovered that the frosty cycle would still involve injections etc... So need a bit of recovery time physically as well as mentally. 

Fingers crossed for otd on the 11th and   For everyone else cycling soon, great news greenbeans


----------



## LINDY15

Karhog... thank you thank you thank you for your reply..

although we haven't been 20 yrs trying our souls have been destroyed enough times to seek other routes. my last cycle could be called investigative I suppose as we did PGD and it confirmed our fears, out of 12 embryos 1 was normal... I'm sure I would still be thinking of another OE cycle if we hadn't done this as the grading has always been good as have the numbers.
And hearing positive things about PRague IVF centre is great as well. 
I may message you in the future if you don't mind..
only days to go til your new little bundle arrives.. Congrats !!
Lindy x


----------



## Karhog

Lindy..... We used Gest clinic, co ordinated by Praga Medica. Feel free to pm me any time.


----------



## Adventurer

Grateful - Welcome!  Good luck in Prague, keep us updated.

magz - Great news you're trying again.  I hope the DHEA makes all the difference.  My OTD is 11/10.

Lindy - Thanks so much.  Good luck with your decisions for next steps in the journey 

Karhog - Hope you're enjoyomg your last few weeks.  Can't wait to hear your exciting news, hope it all goes well!

Rachsi - Do you mean treatments like immune therapy?  Frostie cycles really are much easier.  Even if there are some injections, there's not as many, and no EC makes it much nicer I think.

AFM - I don't feel pregnant at all at 15dpo.  I feel like I'm just prolonging AF by keeping up the meds until testing.  In some ways I wish I didn't get so many eggs and embryos, then we would've given up with OE long ago. To think if this doesn't work, I've got 3 or 4 FETs to go.  PGS would've been ideal for us, but we weren't able to do it.  Part of me thinks I should just cut my losses if this doesn't work, and move on to DE.  Whatever happens I think I'll definitely take a break and think about next steps before jumping in again.


----------



## suemac38

Hi all I said hi a couple of days ago.


Sorry for no personals will catch up later. 


My donor had her EC today and we got 15 eggs so hopefully we will be to go to blast  


My DH came out a very happy boy the embryologist told him he had a very high sperm  count and that they look great! 


Clinic said that they would ring between 8-9am and that can't come quick enough!


Still not keen on these Gestone injections and my DH is o funny yesterday he stabbed himself with the needle and he bleed and today he smashed the ampule and made himself bleed! By the end of this he will have more sign of the injections than me! 


Love and hugs to all


Sue xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Fx adventurer.

Lindy, good luck in your decision...I guess its something that you gradually come to make a decision on.
I'm going to do a 2nd ivf with OE and then we'll take it from there. Can't say either me or dh are they keen on de at the minute but on Sunday we were at an event with loads of kids. Some of them were really sweet and I found myself thinking is it my own child I want to bring up or a child...even if its not genetically mine. 
Suppose I struggle more with the issue of people commenting on likeness/not likeness and perhaps I won't want to tell people it de etc.

Glad to see Karhog that all going well. Can understand how you are angry that you had good OE and they never investigate why they were not taking. But hopefully all that will be forgotten/worth it when your baby is born.

Good luck sumac with the phone call tonight.

Welcome grateful 1. Just start posting and you should find good support...


----------



## jtog

Good morning ladies.

Grateful1 - hope all going well in Prague.

Karhog - so pleased for you...just days until you get to hold your little miracle. You give me hope. 

Adventurer-   Stay strong . 11th not far away now.  

Suemac - 15 eggs that's great. Hope the phone call is as positive.

Pippi_elk - I'm OE 2 and cycle and DE are on our mind. I swing from being OK with it to not. 

AFM - up and down like a yoyo at the moment. Looking forward to cycling again but worried of the anxiety of the 2ww! Asked clinic about further tests but they said don't want to do any more unless I fail a few cycles.....worrying as limited funding to keep going. If we move clinics can I ask for the results of previous tests to take with us as its so costly to start again? Any advise?

Best wishes all

Jxx


----------



## goldbunny

if you pay privately for a test you should be able to request printouts of any results, you could always check before ordering the tests. it's your money, so should be your information.


----------



## Moominmum

Hi, although I am currently not cycling I browse this thread sometimes...

*jtog*: under the Data Protection Act you have the right to access personal information about yourself. There might be a charge.


----------



## jtog

Thanks moominmum and Goldbunny. All our treatments have had to be private. Never thought of data prot act... How ironic that I used to have to quote it nearly every day at work......shows where my head is.  

Jxx


----------



## Adventurer

Suemac - 15, that's great!  I hope you've had a good fert report and that the embies are going strong.

AFM - I think it's all over rover.  I had some spotting yesterday at 16dpo, decided to do an HPT - negative. The HPT was sensitive to 25mIU/ml.  Did bloods this morning, results in a few hours, but not much hope.  Even if positive it'll be low so likely not viable.  I don't know what the spotting was, maybe something was trying to happen.  I never get AF until a few days after I stop Progesterone so I'm pretty sure it's not that, and it has stopped.  It was too late to be implantation bleeding I think.

I don't know what to do next.  Have my 18 frozen embies, but what is the point, as they're clearly crap.  I could go for DE using a fair skinned Indian donor.  My husband and I are both blonde and fair, as is our son.  So definitely people would notice the child is different to us.  It's really expensive to get a white donor here, they'd have to travel from somewhere and we would foot the bill for everything, so not really an option.  In NZ where I'm from, it's also expensive, and hardly any donors as it's illegal to pay them.  I just don't know.  I would feel fine doing it, I just wouldn't want the child to feel bad being different and how would I teach the child to deal with it?  How would I deal with peoples comments?  Then again, we've looked into adopting an Indian child, which is really difficult.  But if we could do that, then we should be able to cope with using Indian DE right?

Feeling numb and confused and sick of it all


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer, don't jump the gun until you know any outcomes for sure. 
You still have lits of frosties which is really good and although heartbreaking if you do get bfn, you could still have that golden egg waiting.
If you do decide the donor route and choose a light skinned donor, who is to say the child won't look like your family?  Especially is you use dh sperm.My family ( ie). Sister, brother and all their kids etc are a real mix of eye and hair colours. My sister and brother are extremely fair hair, skin and I am much darker.
I also think the child will 'take' on your traits and mannerisms which will make them appear to take after you.
I have no idea what my little one will look like coming from egg and sperm donor, I'm sure I will come across people who speculate...... Though I doubt they would to my face.
Either way, the child will be loved and truly 'our' child and part of an extended family. 
Please don't be down as its not over yet, I will have absolutely everything crossed that this is your time ( spotting isn't always bad- as you know I spotted for the first nine weeks!)
Try and do something fun today to take your mind off it. Sending


----------



## Adventurer

Karhog - Thanks so much for your post.  It's helped me feel better about DE if I do decide to go that way  

I'm afraid it is over this time, just got a hefty HCG result of 2.4   Don't know what the spotting was.

I'm thinking of going away to Goa for a week to have a change of scenery and to give me some perspective.  I'll see the Dr this afternoon, so not looking forward to it.  Trying to stay , it's hard without DH here.

xx


----------



## whitvi

Oh Adventurer, have been watching your posts with fingers crossed.  Am so sorry it's a BFN again...  
You have amazing resolve but I think a trip to Goa sounds like a wonderful idea, esp for that much needed change of scenery for you and DS.  It might just help you to decide on your next steps.
Like Karhog says, there is still hope while you have those frosties left - pls don't give up!  And if you decide to go down the DE route then, as Karhog also says that little person will be more you than you realise.  I know you're considering the issue about skin colouring - but I think even if the colouring is slightly different, it could be a really striking combination and one that's truly unique to your family unit.
As Karhog also says, blood siblings don't always look alike or have the same colouring.  My husband really looks like his brother (same build, eyes/eyebrows, cheekbones etc) but he is dark hair haired with brown eyes and used to tan really deeply whilst his brother is fair, blue eyes and have freckles all over and goes red in the sun!  Yet, they really look alike.

Hope this helps a bit too, although I know this is a really tough time at the moment.

Big hugs.. 
xx


----------



## Karhog

So sorry it is a confirmed bfn Adventurer. I agree Goa would be great to relax and recuperate. 
I do admire your strength at going through this whole process without your dh being there, so a nice break will help put things back into perspective.


----------



## LINDY15

Oh adventurer I am so sad for you right now. sorry to hear about your result.
You have amazing strength as we all know and though you are really down now, it won't be long 
before that positive attitude that you're well known for on this forum will shine through.
I met with my consultant today to discuss her part in our donor cycle and she said something that made me that little bit more sure about going down the donor route.
'you have left no stone unturned and have done all you can to have a baby so don't ever think you're a failure. the donor route is now another possibility'.
If you decided to do donor IVF you could look into countries that have more donors with the same physical characteristics as yourselves ? that might help.

Wherever this road takes us at least we know we are continuing to do all we can to have a baby.
Hope you have a nice time in Goa and take care of yourself.
Lindy xxx


----------



## magz1

adventurer, i`m so sorry, i was so wishing this was your time. you really are an inspiration to a lot of women on here, your so strong. i really wish that there is a golden egg in them frosties, u so deserve it. look after yourself and go for that break with your little boy. magz xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Adventurer.  Just popping on to say so sorry , really hoped this would be your time
Agree with the others - you are amazing , strong and an inspiration to
Many of us.  Enjoy your break ! Xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi ladies
Adventurer - so sorry, I had my fingers crossed for you - whitvi and karhog are right about the DE route and I know about the laws in Oz & NZ lots of ladies come here to Greece as easier to go down DE route and get a European donor. I saw a documentary about an inspiring lady doctor in India who uses surrogates and has an excellent reputation - maybe she may know something or be able to offer you egg sharing?? I dunno but it's worth a try. The fact that you have 16 frosties is amazing so don't lose too much heart - how many can you have put back? I had 3 put back last time and a bfn - so if it don't work this time with OE I will go down the donor route as the doc here said (and it's true!) my eggs are old :-(
I hope all you other ladies are well.!
AFM - got to Greece yesterday - intralipids and scan - unfortunately as I predicted my follies are slow growers and I could be stimming for longer..... I have 5 follies again! Let's hope there are good quality eggs in there! Lol  on milk and lots of water as under Argc my egg quality was much better than first time.
Just trying to relax today and go for another scan tomorrow 

Asp xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all

Have just started cycling again having crashed out of a cycle in August when they overcooked me. Hopefully better success this time on a different protocol. Day 8 today and just waiting for a scan.

My thoughts are with those who are having a tough time at the moment - hang in there.

Poppy


----------



## Aspi

good luck poppy doc! where are you/


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Aspirational, I'm in Sheffield. Scan looked good - at least 5 good sized follies on each ovary, and lots of small ones too. I don't want the small ones to join in as that's what happened last time and my oestradiol went through the roof! We'll see what the bloods look like tomorrow, and then another scan on Saturday and possibly Sunday too.  Nothing in my life is ever straight forward.

Poppy


----------



## ajw

So sorry adventurer. Like everyone else on here I was rooting for you.    
Hope you decided to take a break in Goa to get your head around things. 
I'll be there myself in a few weeks for a wedding. 

Welcome Poppy and hello to everyone else. Thanks for all the good wishes.

I'm not sure what the next step is for us. Got appointments with a couple of doctors, but not getting on well with dp. Think this is such a big strain on both of us. 

Ajw


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear adventurer. You still have some frosties, you should use them and keep pondering and thinking about de and if that's the route for you.
Agree with everyone that a week in Goa sounds just what you need now.

Good luck to poppy and aspirational and anyone else cycling at the minute...too late to read back past last few posts.


----------



## Aspi

Yassoo! Hi Ladies!

Poppydoc - I know, the feeling or the dodgy stimming process! I only have 5 follies atm and they are small - slow growers so stimming for longer (I knew this ould be the case and wish I had stuck to my guns and come out today instead of wednesday...ho hum! Good luck! is it Sheffield Care? My friend is under them for DE cycle.

Adventurer - hope you are enjoying Goa! Relax and take it all in - fate has a big part to play i feel in our lives!

Ajw - I know that strain! I feel it especially when you see other OH's being soooooo uberly supportive and interested. Mine questions nearly everything that he is put through and nothing about myself! Feel unsupported - and the strain of having to put a front on is stupid. So I have just blown my lid a few times recently and that has shocked him ....a little ...still cant get him to eat well and avoid caffiene and chocolate at least he has cut down on alchohol...I think.
Hopefully it will pick up for us both.
Pippi - whats occuring with you?

AFM - just had a scan and an aqua scan to clean out my womb and prep the lining! Come on lining! I will be stimming for a while as my eggs are slllooooowwww growers.....come on! trying to neck all the water and milk I can and have lots of healthy stuff and try and avoid gluten......hard! looks like I have 4-5 follies on one side and 1 on the other - exactly the same as last time------who'd a thunk it?! lets just hope they are good quality and "the ones"

Love the clinic I am at but stressing today about costs as stimming for those extra few days is £150 in extra meds and who knows how much the aqua scan is! eek! and had to transfer OH flight to a later one as pointless him coming out on sunday - when he can stay home and work! 

Hope everyone else is ok

Asp x


----------



## Ashaa

Hello

Hope to join you all.

I have had 1 previous IVF- BFN in June 2013.

Have thrown as much as possible for this cycle. Just had my endo scratch today.

Day 21 and started D/R. Just the beginning of the long process. 

Most of you seem at the later stages, best of luck to you.

God bless.


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm going to try cycle in early dec Aspirational. The clinic taper off treatment coming up to Xmas and said to fit me in they will need me to have had this cycles af on 29 or 30 oct. That's when its due so hoping it won't come late as otherwise I will have to wait for next cycle until January.  Don't want to get to stressed about it as the stress will probably delay af! 
If it comes one or two days later i might just tell a white lie....

What's an aqua scan...have nt heard of it ! 
Hope you getting some rest and relaxation in between scans. Makes sense for your dh to wait a while before coming out...if you are not ready yet. But I'm sure you must be missing him. ...is it a bit lonely over there on your own? 


Good luck ashaa. I was contemplating an endo scratch this time..but not sure yet. I had a chemical after my last ivf and at the review they did nt think I needed the endo scratch. But feel like you and want to throw everything at it..


----------



## Adventurer

Poppydoc - Welcome and I hope your follies are behaving themselves.

Ashaa - Welcome and good luck to you too.

Asp - 5 is 5, your golden one could be in there.  It sounds like you are in good hands at Serum, I hope you can relax a bit being away from some of the stresses of home.

ajw - Sorry to hear you're not getting on so well with DP.  It sure is a big strain.  I hope he's going out to Goa too, then you can relax and spend some quality time together, might do the world of good.

AFM - Thanks so much everyone for your support.  I've managed to pick myself up off the floor and have had some time to think.  I'm feeling Ok about using Indian DE now.  I've spent so much time here over the past year and a half, I understand the culture a little, and would try and expose the child as much as possible to his/her cultural roots.  I feel like even if I used a Caucasian donor, there would a learning curve in dealing with other peoples prejudices, which would happen, no matter how much I tried to keep it a secret.  So.. in for a penny, in for a pound.  It also seems somehow that this is what is meant to happen, as DH has some sperm frozen here.

AF came sooner than expected so I'm doing a FET this cycle as it's not enough time to organise a donor.  Then I'll have time for one more cycle, hopefully donor, and then really want to be home for Christmas this year.

Unfortunately I haven't made it to Goa, as I'm more concerned about organising a donor.  I really hope I find one I'm happy with.  I'd actually like to have someone who agrees to be contactable when the child is 18, but think that may be pushing it.  Donating in India is taboo, so I expect most people will be doing it in secret, except for their husbands knowing probably.

What do you all think about anonymous vs known donors?


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Aspirational, 

I'm doing shared care between our BMI hospital and Jessop, the NHS unit. However, I have been singularly unimpressed with the whole thing - Jessops don't seem to be able to organise a **** up in the proverbial brewery, people don't phone you back when they say they're going to, the card machine in pharmacy is dodgy so I ended up having to get a bus into town to extract £700 of cash from Nationwide to get my drugs... So depending on what happens with this cycle I may well look to extract all my records and go to Care next time.

However, at least I'm getting my scans at the private hospital which seems slightly more organised. Plenty of follicles between 12 and 14mm yesterday morning, and thankfully my oestradiol was a third what it was at the same time in the previous cycle. Another scan tomorrow morning. I'm assuming that if my bloods had gone tits up my consultant would have let me know - we'd crashed out by this time in the last cycle. I'm anticipating egg collection sometime this week - thankfully I've fortuitously taken some annual leave this week. Even if it was to supervise getting a new kitchen fitted which we've also got going on at the moment!

Best wishes to all

Poppy


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!
Poppydoc - I think BMI are great - I dont know alot about Jessops but some other lady that I am cycling with seem to share the same opinion as you, which is rubbish. CARE I have heard are good. Good luck with your kitchen! I have also got EC most probably , hopefully friday......5 now on one side and one on another, but the 5 have to catch p with the 1, so have been put on extra merional.

Adventurer - great that you are getting the ball rolling so quickly over there! I have spoken to alot of DE ladies recently who have had children or going through the process and they haven't a bad word to say about it all.

Ashaa - welcome!

Ajw - It's a strain on us all - my DP does not cope with it well at all and I have decided the least time he is here the better, so that he doesnt stress me out! 

AFM - going in for daily scans and bloods at the mo - been put on extra meds to get them slow 'uns growing more! not really getting to sleep well - I think its because I am worrying about things and skyping DP too late for me! Back in clinic at 9am and hopefully she can tell me if I will be definitely EC on friday.......

Asp xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Pippi! I hope you get tx sorted for Dec! I too had my first go around that time - which was great for me but stressful nearer to christmas - as I think because they were NHS they triggered me to early so they did not have to have me in on christmas eve - knowing now that I am a slow grower I think that is why I only got 5 eggs out of 19 follies and they were such a big range in sizes. I really hope that you get it sorted the way you want it!
 Asp x


----------



## Adventurer

Poppy - Do you have a date for EC?  Your follies and estradiol are sounding pretty good.  Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you.

asp - Is your EC Friday?  I hope your 5 are growing nice and juicy for you!  Is there any chance of having a relaxing massage or something where you are, that might be a good way of destressing.

AFM - On day 3 today, it comes around pretty quickly when you do back to backers.  I have dutifully started taking my estrogen tablets for the upcoming FET but have to say I'm assuming it's not going to work, and have this feeling of.. here we go again.  

And for the cycle after this, which is hopefully donor, I'm really not sure if I'll find an Indian donor willing to be open.  I'm now thinking of targeting ex-pats that might agree to donate out of the goodness of their heart, because the money isn't great.  I could offer a bit more than what an Indian donor would get but neither DH or I are working at the moment, so we've got to be really careful.  There aren't that many ex-pats in Chennai, I think because it's so hot.  I certainly don't see them where I am or in the hospital.  I'm hoping something miraculous happens     

xx


----------



## Aspi

hi Adventurer
gosh, I wouldnt know where to start looking for a donor! Maybe you need to approach a good donor clinic? How would you find expats?Maybe in bigger cities? Good luck for this cycle though! I am like you already thinking about the next one and this not working! crazy, but when you start to think of the odds and percentages etc you get a bit low - and a lot of the older ladies - like me here are doing donor. it has been really good to meet them and realise that its ok! everyone here just wants a baby... lots to think about. 

AFM - DP has got here and chilling out in hotel room -- Egg collection is friday - 2 more have caught up so hoping that the other 2 will have and we get 5 good eggs - please!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Asp x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great Aspirational that 2 more have caught up. Good luck for Friday
Thanks for the best wishes...I think that's why my clinic have early cut off dates so they don't have to rush ec.
Got a positive Opk today so hopefully should just about make it.

Adventure  have to admire your strength to cycle again. Hopefully you'll get a surprise when you least expecting it.
Its a tough one to find a donor in your circumstance. I guess to find someone good natured enough to donate would be wonderful. Although it would have to be someone with all tests etc. done already if you want to do DE cycle soon.
Probably best to approach a range of clinics and see if they have any suitable donors.


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls,

WOW looks like you are all doing OK.  I have not been about since August due to having to sort out getting my Daughter to Germany.  She came on holiday then decided she did not want to return to Daddy.  In the midst of this we were trying with Clomid, I went for my follie scan only to find out that my cyst was still there and was sent away with progesterone tablets.  Well since then my Daughter is now with me but due to the financial cost of lawyers and also my Daughter not wanting a little brother or sister now we have halted the IVF journey.

I saw my gynae today and I have a cyst on both sides now, so I am on the pill for 3 months to hopefully sort my hormones out.

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journeys    

Lots of Babydust xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello, an currently in bed nursing a hot water bottle and knocking back the water having been for egg collection this morning. Hope you'll all still speak to me when I tell you that there were 40 follies with 25 eggs collected! Surely in that lot there has to be a good one or two? So no transfer this cycle as at risk of OHSS and am on the cabergoline, although having read the side effects of that I'd almost rather take my chances - fluid collecting round the heart or an insatiable urge to gamble anyone?!

You're probably all old hats at EC but I was dreading it. However, it wasn't as painful by a long shot as my last miscarriage. Entonox is weird stuff though.

Aspirational, hope yours are continuing to grow and if you've a date for tomorrow then best of luck. It's a bit late for this cycle, but I've also been using a hypnotherapy CD by Helen McPherson which has visualisations for turning your ovaries up for maximum growth. Maybe that's why things have gone so bizarre with mine?!

My heart goes out to all of you with DPs who are struggling (with two sons from his previous marriage I know this isn't what mine was expecting to sign up for but he's been amazing), not to mention other complicated families.

Love and hugs to all,

Poppy


----------



## goldbunny

*I swore so I shall just put in stars * ****** ****!

poppydoc that is loads I hope you are being well looked after, well done on a bumper crop, fingers crossed for your embies!


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks Goldbunny! Yes, DP is being a star! My life doesn't have a track record for going smoothly - significant bereavement, broken marriage, episode of serious mental illness, miscarriages - so I'm hoping and praying that for once something will go right. Gynaecologist said that they came away quite easily which is apparently a good sign with regard to maturity. We met my consultant on the way out of the unit who pronounced it a record...

Poppy


----------



## Karhog

WOW!  Poppy...great result!


----------



## LouDooRay

Poppy 25 eggs is phenomenal! It's more than twice the number I got. With luck there will also be plenty to freeze - best of luck and I hope they do well.

Glad you didn't have too rough a time with the EC. I was fine the second time - slept all the way through and remember little about it with minimal pain afterwards. The first time was horrendous. I'm an awkward customer with the initial scans and EC: it's because my uterus tilts backwards apparently. I was walking with very short steps for a week and felt as though I'd been kicked in the stomach by a horse!

Good luck to everyone else currently cycling X


----------



## Adventurer

asp - Hoping EC goes fantastically today 

Pippi - Great news you'll probably make another cycle this year, what happens now?  

Ronnie - Thanks for your update.  I really hope everything works out and you can keep your daughter with you.  It's great you have some closure on the situation, you seem at peace with it.  Good luck with sorting out your hormones 

Poppy -   well done on 25!  I pray that you have some good ones amongst them.  Would you think about doing PGS?

LDR and Goldbunny - Hope everything is going well with you both.

Karhog - Not long to go now!

AFM - I'm set on getting back to New Zealand for Christmas this year, which means I can fit in 2 more cycles, including this one - I'm now day 5.  I'm starting to think maybe I should just do FETs as that means there's more time to find a suitable donor if needed.  Then come back next year.  Dreading that thought though, I just want this over with!

 to everyone, xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!

Poppy - thats seriously amazing! someone else on another thread got 39 eggs and same as you has got to wait till their body calms down! I hope that you get a fabulous result!

Ronnie - Hope that things calm down for you, are you in germany?

Pippi - what are you up to?

LDR and Goldbunny - Hope you are ok!

Karhog - when are you due?

Adventurer - I hope that you can chill out and get back for christmas, its a long old rollercoaster you have been on and I bet you are missing DH. Have you learnt the language? Go for it with the FET's!

AFM - Sore but very happy! 8 EGGS! Amazeballs! penny was very happy and gave me a big hug and pinch - and she wants to take them to blast! never done that before!! so got to delay my flight again! OMG! Just got to see how they develop over night ....xx
Eek!
Asp xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone...
Asp- 8 eggs! Fab fab fab! Great if you can get some to blast.
Adventurer... I think you are doing the right thing using your frosties first. Will give you proper time to think things through ref donor....though hopefully that won't be necessary!

Thanks everyone else for the good luck wishes, I was due on 1st Nov but they had booked me in on 28th Oct to be induced because of my gestational diabetes, age and history.
I now also have preeclampsia to add to the list so they have bought it forward to this Sunday.Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Adventurer

Karhog - Happy giving birth day tomorrow!  I hope it goes as well as it can, can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Aspi

Good luck Karhog! Keep us posted! Hope it all goes well! 

AFM - BIt of a disappoing day, after the high of 8 eggs we are down to 4 embies - so I am worried about them surviving and their quality - The clinic say that we shall speak on monday - so I am wondering if they are still going to get them to try and get to blast? I am a bit confused, I know I should be excited - but knowing there were 5 - 4 would have been great from that I am just worried about the fact I have lost 50%. I suppose I am also a bit tired too at the moment.

Asp xx


----------



## Adventurer

asp - 50% is still good!  DS was conceived from a cycle that yielded 16 eggs.  8 fertilised, and by day 3 we had 4 embies.  I had 2 transferred that cycle - BFN.  For the FET they thawed both frosties, one didn't survive, but the other turned into DS.  It can still happen!  That was when I was almost 40, only a little behind where you are now.

The tiredness won't be helping.  Try and do something nice today to take your mind off things, I hope tomorrows appointment goes well. xx


----------



## Aspi

Thanks for that Adventurer - I just think that the sperm quality isn't helping and worried that they may arrest - my egg quality isn't brilliant too, but apparently sperm quality/strength can help an egg mature. Seriously thinking if I can afford another cycle or whether to try DS or DE. Obviously hoping that we won't have to but - you know when you get to this stage at our age there is only a slim chance and DP isn't helping by not giving up caffiene / alcohol etc - I think he only realised yesterday that hi sperm is an issue - osmotic shock, sperm antibodies and low motility are all factors for him, even with the booster vitamins etc - his Vastectomy really codged things up 
Just need to get back on the positive train! lol 
I don't know how you can live over there for so long - you should run a business from over there - setting up donors etc! Once you are on the journey it is sooooo hard to think about stopping and the end, I dont think I can think about stopping at the moment.....
Asp


----------



## ajw

Good luck Karhog and Poppy. 
Asp, I'm going to Athens for work on Wednesday and am trying to get a consultation at Serum while I'm there. Hope it's good news tomorrow. When will you transfer?
Ajw


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ajw
I will either do ET tomorrow or wed - I am just waiting to hear tomorrow! Penny monitors them so closely and sometimes (like in my case) makes a daily decision - I do so want to find out and hope that they are doing well! please!!!
So, I may still be here on wednesday - so if you fancy trying to hook up? I think that she would squeeze you in? She is usually quite accomodating. Have you been here before?

Asp x


----------



## Aspi

thinking of you Karhog!
xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Asp - it only takes one!  It is a frustration when DP/DH won't do quite as much as we'd like isn't it? Mine was twittering about his anxieties about the risk of having a child with learning disabilities. I pointed out that the one thing he could have been doing to reduce the risk of that was to take the zinc tablets I'd bought him (the nurse who did our initial counselling said there wasn't a right lot of evidence that moderate alcohol/caffeine for blokes was a problem but there was evidence  for zinc). He did have the grace to look a bit sheepish, but it is so frustrating. There is evidence for traditional Chinese medicine for improving sperm count and quality - the book 'how to get pregnant' by Dr Zhai is what caused me to go pursue the TCM for myself and I'm sure this is a big part of our current success. Keep us posted - good luck today if you're having ET.

Karhog - thinking of you.

As for us, 20 fertilised and of those 17 were good quality embryos on day 2 and have gone in the freezer until things settle down and we'll have a FET in another cycle, hopefully natural rather than medicated to save pennies. There's a certain irony paying for everything on my John Lewis card so that I get points which turn into JLP vouchers. I'll be spending the next lot on something nice for me I can tell you! Due to the risk of OHSS I've been started on cabergoline which I have to say is very unpleasant. I feel generally grotty, but very inconveniently I keep fainting! I managed to do it while sitting at the kitchen table, so figured that if it was happening when I was sitting down driving up the M1 to work probably wasn't the most sensible of ideas. So I am reclining in bed And kind of working from home courtesy of the iPad.


----------



## Aspi

Poppydoc

thats very interesting! Zinc!! I will put him on it and say he can have the occasionall beer! lol  Going for ET on wednesday ......... will update you when I come back from the clinic about what the decisions were today! 

Eeek!

Asp xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Yes, but remember it takes 10 -11 weeks for sperm to be formed, so there's a time lag for the benefit. Never too late to start, though, if the future's a bit uncertain...

Poppy


----------



## Karhog

Thanks for all the well wishes. Just a quick one as on hospital and can only post on my mobile. I went in for my induction yesterday morning, on initial examination we were shocked to discover i was 3 cm dilated!Anyhow I gave birth 15 hours later to Frazer Alexander at 11.57pm last night. Weighing in at 6lb 13oz.
Sorry for lack of personals....will catch up properly when I am back at home. Hope everyone is well


----------



## PoppyDoc

Many congratulations Karhog!


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Karhog*.... Congratulations! Wonderful news.

When you get a spare minute (and I doubt there will be many with a new baby!), would you put a little post of the over 40's 'success stories' thread so we can all read it and gain some renewed hope from your story please? I, for one, would love to read it!

Take care xxx


----------



## Aspi

Congrats Karhog! Xxx
Thanks poppy - I think if I put him on it now if we cycle dec he may be a little better? But will prob go for ds! Lol  xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Congrats Karhog - lovely to hear there is hope for us over 40s


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Asp, yes start now and you've a good chance of making a difference before December! I bought it dead cheap in wilkinson's...


----------



## Adventurer

Karhog -   Well done!  I hope you, DH and DS are all doing as well as can be.

asp -    for a great ET today!  Is DP still there?  If so, hopefully behaving himself   When do you fly back to the UK?  I don't know how I've managed it over here for so long either!  I am interested in starting a business with an Indian friend who's already in the fertility industry, helping Western women come here for treatment.  We looked into it last time I was here, but this time I've just preferred to concentrate on my treatment.  

Poppy -  What awesome numbers.  Do you think you have OHSS?  If so, I hope it's settling down.  Why did they freeze on day 2 and not later on?

AFM - Day 10 today.  I had to have a cauterisation of the cervix a couple of days ago, as apparently there was some ulceration.  I'm having a breast scan today.  Recently I've started to think about the cancer risks associated with HRT.  So I started to research it, what a minefield!  I've come to the conclusion that I'm still OK, as I've not yet done 3 years of HRT/IVF, and hopefully won't get there!  Also I'm not yet menopausal or even peri-menopausal and don't have any family history.  But I still think it's a good idea to be proactive with screening so am getting on to it.  And will do more back in New Zealand.

I'm really leaning towards doing OE this time and trying for a DE next year if need be, as we'll have had more time to find a suitable donor.


----------



## LINDY15

Congratulations Karhog !!!
wonderful news on the arrival of your little bundle..
Awwww...put a smile on my face !!
Lindy x


----------



## ajw

Congrats Karhog!!!

Hope today went well Asp. I'm in Athens now, but unfortunately Serum could only offer 13.00 tomorrow for an appointment and I have a meeting at 14.00. Seems they didn't get my consultation request via their website...
I should have called but have been rushed off my feet. Was in Frankfurt yesterday, back home to Paris last night. Visited a flat we want to buy this morning, then flew to Athens this afternoon! 
When are you flying back? How did the transfer go? How many embies did you transfer?
Wishing you loads of luck!
Ajw


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ajw!
why dont you try again in the morning for a consultation? have they got your form? I didnt have ET today!! my two blasts are late developers so going for tomo - day 6! and considering DD too......eek! Penny has Jedi powers, I am telling you now!

Hope you get everything sorted! off to bed now! 

xx


----------



## jtog

Hi all  

Hope everyone is well.
Haven't been on for a while due to lots of horrendous work meetings!  

Karhog- omg well done, fab news 

AFM- very stressed with work but trying to keep calm ready for starting stimms hopefully on 13th Nov. Trying to book lots of things to look forward to and keep me occupied. Sis in law has had baby boy this morning- heart broken    she wasn't trying, didn't want to be preg but when realised it was too late to do anything about it. Life seems so cruel. We all dream of it. Rant over  
Meds have arrived but got to wait until 13 Nov to start. Nervous, but want to get going again. Seriously thinking of DE overseas if this one doesn't yield better results ( only 2 eggs, 1 fertilised last time)
Any advice, suggestions would be welcomed ladies. 
Have heard DHEA can help oldies------ anyone used or know much about it? Willing to try anything  

Haven't caught up with all posts yet so best wishes to all of you whatever stage you are at.

Jx


----------



## canim13

I used dhea on my second Icsi 
We got 8 eggs only 1 extra but 5 fertilised and we t onto blast compared to
Only 3 last time x 
Just to add I took it for 3 month prior to treatment x


----------



## Adventurer

Hello!

It's pretty quiet on this thread at the moment, what is everyone up to?

asp - Did you have ET, how did it go?  Are you back home?

ajw - Did you get an appointment with Serum?  I lived in Paris from 98 to 04.  Really miss it sometimes!

jtog - Sorry to hear you were feeling heartbroken over your SILs baby, I hope things have settled down and you're feeling more at peace with it.  I haven't used DHEA but it sounds like it could help in your case.  I guess you need to weigh up how many times you want to try with OE, how much you can afford financially and the time it will take.  DE does have a higher success rate for us and can be a brilliant option.

AFM - I'm scheduled for ET on Thursday.  I have 5 day morulas frozen, so the plan is to thaw them a day before and transfer the ones that make it.  I've booked flights back to NZ in time for Christmas and am feeling quite depressed about it.  I know chances are I'll leave here not pregnant.  Feeling like a failure on so many levels... and really bored here, there's nothing much to do.

Hope everyone is doing Ok wherever you're at.


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!

Adventurer - Don't look at being a failure you are so successful on so many different levels! You have so much experience and have a lovely DS, Don't write off this round too much (I am so guilty of doing the same, I know its hard after rounds!!) I really think you need to focus on your business idea too, I think you would be fab.

jtog - I know life is so unfair and unfortunately we are the ones to have to reconcile   but your time will come. I took DHEA this year just before this cycle and I got more eggs than ever - 8 over 5 - but still same fertilisation rate - you have to get your levels checked - My GP did it with pushing and he had to find out if their Lab did it as he had never heard of it - but he is nice and you can but ask! You can get it checked privately - I did take for a while and would probably take again if this one doesn't work. You just have to be aware that it is a hormone and can take a different pathway - eg testosterone, loss of hair and maybe increase fibroids - I took 3 a day and have come off it before I started cycling. I would recommend it though, but get levels checked! Serum in Athens is Amazing and I have been totally convinced of DE / DS and DD - anything to increase chances to push that pram! Mine have gone up from 25% to 65% so please don't let the 45% win!

AJW - any luck with Serum?

AFM - Got back to UK staying at my moms, yesterday I had a bit of a stressed time which I in turn then beat myself up about and felt pretty negative. Just got to get on with the 2WW - 4 blasts on board   and very happy with that, its just the responsibility now of trying to do best to make them stick! 2 blasts were a day 6 transfer and were what they should have been on day 5 so not brilliant news as they are the slow ones, just fingers crossed. First time to blast stage so good to explore the fact that they can get there! But next time I will either knock DP sperm out of the equation or my eggs or totally - our combination is not good   but trying to hope that I will get better results this time! things done differently are took DHEA, had intralipids and neupogen. 

Hope everyone is well!

Asp xx


----------



## pushover

Hi Ladies, not sure I'm posting this in right place, but here we go. This week I finally made a decision to go with egg donation which I have been offered in UK. I'm 46 and was and still am worried about my age but have decided if I don't try I will regret it big time. My problem is my husband is currently working aboard, so could not come to hospital appointment with me yesterday when I was given all the info and details of the egg donor. When I spoke with my DH this morning he was not so happy about it as the donor is allot larger than either of us. I have to say that I was a little concerned about this myself  but want to go ahead with the treatment as I feel time is not on my side and in the UK we just don't have any choice.
My question is I'm now thinking maybe I should look into going to Spain, but have a few questions.
Do they do egg share in Spain?

Are there waiting lists?
Do they do photo ID of donor?
Can you give them details of what match you are looking for?
Can you go there just for the implant of the eggs and your own doctor do the injections and med from the UK?
Sorry too many questions.
I hope some lovely ladies can give me some ideas.

Pushover


----------



## Aspi

Pushover - my main advice is GO TO SERUM in ATHENs - they don't do egg sharing but they do DE, DS & DD & they take great care in choosing their donors - they do embryo adoption, £2000 euros back up donor 3000 euros and a complete specified matching service with proven donors for 5000 euros and this includes a back up donor. They are more advanced and understanding than UK and a couple of women have been to Spain and much prefer serum and got the results they want. They will be at the infertility show & you can look at their threads on here and their website. I cannot praise them enough and will go back there if this one doesn't work. Good luck! 
Asp xx


----------



## Aspi

Pushover - they also do free consultations on the phone with a detailed questionnaire which is a big bonus xx


----------



## Karhog

Pushover....I went to Gest clinic in Prague via praga medica. They do many different donor treatments and matching as well as more advanced techniques.
We could not fault their professionalism or care, really they were fantastic.
My son is one week old today thanks to them.


----------



## pushover

Karhog said:


> Pushover....I went to Gest clinic in Prague via praga medica. They do many different donor treatments and matching as well as more advanced techniques.
> We could not fault their professionalism or care, really they were fantastic.
> My son is one week old today thanks to them.


A very big well done to you with your little boy. And thank you.


----------



## Roz91

Hi Ladies, it's been a while!  I hope you are all well

Congrats Karhog - what fantastic news!!  

I have finally made it back on to the forum...It's been a while since I posted after getting my last BFN and unfortunately I didn't handle that one too well.  I did have my honeymoon though which was great, lots of wine and food and now that I am back I am on a diet to rid the excess before I start again.  I don't know how others have behaved or feel about this, but I have been a bit reckless with the drinking between cycles.  I have stopped for a few weeks before this time (hoping that makes a difference - I do feel quite guilty!) 

I was due to start my third cycle on Friday this week, but stupid me, forgot to take her pill for a few days so ended up having a withdrawal bleed and have now had to postpone a few days (not a train smash though). I start again on the 6th with a scratch...  I will be on the same protocol (long) as last time but this time they will do ICSI and IMSI as I was really keen that they do PGD - they won't do it until I produce 6 or more eggs.  It's so darn expensive but as I have never been pregnant before I really want some answers.

I know I should have a PMA but to be honest I am trying to look ahead as to what next.  We can't afford another go at £10k with my OEs so we are considering if this fails that we head down to the CFC in South Africa for either IVF or DE - they charge almost half the price so worth considering.  It helps that I have family living there so that keeps the costs down.

The whole DE bit is something I had never considered before.  I thought I would be one of those where IVF would just work out for me (you know the feeling - I will be one of the lucky ones....).  Reading up about it creates quite a confused state of mind.  The whole anonymous vs ID release and how to cope with whatever route you go down.  It's all really draining emotionally.  I am not there yet as I have another go starting next week, however, I wanted a backup plan and knowing that in SA they have no waiting lists for ED's gives me hope.

I am sorry I haven't done any personals, I will try to catch up with the thread!!

Take care, good luck and hello to all
Roz x


----------



## Marie1970

Hello ladies,

Just want to introduce myself Im based in london. Im back again doing  my first FET, I was here 2 years ago when my IVF jorney began. Im a little nervous the FET wont work but super excited that it might! I have 6 ice babies from different cycles and really wish theres 2 good ones in there but hope I have at least 1   It really helps to know your not alone and theres other ladies feeling the same way and hoping and praying and sending out good vibes! I really hope the next few months are all positives! It can happen!


----------



## Adventurer

asp - Congratulations on being PUPO    4 blasts sounds fantastic!  Don't beat yourself up, I think a "perfect" 2ww is a figment of our imagination, you're doing everything you can.  I have done lots of research on day 5 morulas, as I've had lots, and that's what most of my frosties are.  They definitely can result in a healthy pregnancy.  The success rate isn't as high, but it's still there, lots of stories on the internet prove it.  Thanks for your pep talk, much needed!

pushover - Welcome!  The infertility show sounds like a great way to get some ideas.  I hope you come to the right decision for you.

Roz - Hi, nice to see you back.  Don't beat yourself up about the drinking, once the alcohol's out of your system I'm sure it's fine.  Good luck with your upcoming cycle, you might find your golden egg and not need DE.  Great to have a backup plan though I think  and sounds like you've thought about it a lot.

Summer - Welcome to you too.  Where are you at with your FET?

AFM - ET for me tomorrow, eek


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello all

I realised I've been lurking and reading but not actually posting (except to congratulate Karhog recently) so I thought I would say hello properly.

I joined the forum a few weeks ago after reading for a while and because we are now on the very early part of our journey. Because we are not telling family (so as to only have to manage our expectations) you kind of need someone else to talk to and it's so great to read everyone's stories and advice here.

So, I'm 40 and DP is 38. As far as we know I appear to be ok (normal FsH at 5.7 and L.H a bit higher - waiting AMH results) but DP has 98% abnormal forms. We know therefore that we probably need ICSI. Neither of us have any children already. No help from NHS at my age and although we have a consultants apt with the local NHS hospital in a couple of weeks we are not expecting much from it. We have self referred ourselves to Bourn Hall at Cambridge and have our first appointment 27th November which feels sooooo far away  

We are up to our eyeballs in supplements but that's improved DPs forms by 1% from 99% originally so we will stick with that. I'm doing acupuncture too. Started about 6 months ago and grind it relaxing so just going to carry on with that. 

So we are not current cycles (yet) but I'm hoping to get to know you all better and share our ups and downs....it's good to know there are others in the same boat and so much of the information is about treatment to age 35 so it's good to hear first hand the highs and the lows for us over 40s.

Grey xx (phew sorry long post)


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
I think I posted a while back when starting my cycle, but have been lurking!
Good luck to anyone on 2WW! It's an absolute nightmare.
I'm now PUPO - 3 dpt with day 6 blast. I've got 3 blasts in reserve, so I'm trying to think that at least, I've got the potential for further attempts. I had transfer on Mon 28th - was nervewracking as my bladder just would not fill so the doctor could not visualise the uterus, so he had to do it with a firm catheter as a guide. The nurse said to reassure me that this was always how they did them. I did get a photo of the embryo before transfer, so hopefully that could be a first baby photo! 
My OTD is 10th November, so trying to keep sane until then. I've also been doing the dread symptom watching and panicking as I don't have any so far. I know this doesn't mean anything but as my previous 2 attempts were BFN and didn't have symptoms, I'm feeling a bit low about it.
Good luck to anyone cycling, especially if you're in the 2WW!
This forum keeps me relatively sane!
Deb


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Deb

Sure you are feeling nervous but maybe you can try to keep yourself distracted ( I can't talk as I literally can't stop thinking about ivf and haven't even started yet!!). Have you tried any relaxation techniques? There was a thread somewhere where somebody recommended a cd called the ivf belief cd by Helen McPherson - it's hypnotherapy but maybe it will help you relax?

Good luck


----------



## PoppyDoc

Yes, Helen McPherson CD is very good - it may even have been me that recommended it! 

Greyhoundgal, traditional Chinese medicine can also be really helpful for dodgy sperm too - have you got the book 'how to get pregnant' by Dr Zhai? See if you can persuade him to get the needles too!

Poppy


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Poppy I didn't know that - had heard that TCM for herbs for men was good - I will look out that book - I have read a library's worth of books  i do love my research.....helps me keep occupied


----------



## axj73

Hi everyone, have posted in the 2ww forum but thought I'd post here too as I'm 40 . Am on the dreaded 2ww with OTD on 5 Nov. This week has really messed with my head. I have absolutely no symptoms at all. Keep telling myself that alot of women don't even know they're pregnant for weeks but it doesn't always help. Anyway as they say it ain't over til it's over. Positive thoughts to all. xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi ladies

Hope you're all doing ok.  Good luck to those currently cycling or soon to start! Good luck to those on 2ww as well- dont worry about symptoms.  I had none  whatsoever on either of my bfp - I did go on to mc but know of plenty who've had no symptoms and healthy babies ! 

Adventurer how was et? Fingers crossed for you x 

Deb.  6 day blast is great- good luck for 10th. Not long to go. 

We are still in limbo land and awaiting results of Erpc. Feel completely exhausted by this whole journey now and done in physically mentally and financially.  But still not ready to quit.  Going for another cycle in the new year. Had been nice to drink wine and not worry about injections these last few weeks ! 

Love to everyone x


----------



## Adventurer

Greyhoundgal - Welcome!  November 27th will be here before you know it 

deblovescats - Welcome back.  Symptom watching is the worst, no matter how hard we try not to it seems inevitable.  Fingers crossed you have your golden egg this time and won't need the backup - sticky vibes!

axj73 - Welcome. Not long to go now, will you POAS? Good luck and sticky vibes for you too.

Louise - Hi honey.  Oooh wine sounds lovley, especially over the holiday season.  It sound like you're giving yourself a good amount of time to recover and so glad you're not giving up 

asp - How are you?

AFM - On my 11th cycle - can't believe I'm writing that.  Had a transfer on Thursday of 3x 5 day morulas and an early blast.  I've not even been thinking about it, until writing here, I guess I'm an old hand and getting blasé.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## axj73

Just wanted to update everyone to say its a BFN for me. Got my period on Friday, only one day late!! No need to POAS on Tuesday now. Focusing on my frostie to get me through this. Wishing everyone else well and hope there are more BFPs to come. Xx


----------



## Roz91

Oh *axj73* I am really sorry to hear about your BFN. You sound like you are forward thinking by focusing on your frostie. Look after yourself.

Hi again *Adventurer*, it has been a while. Just read your post that this is your 11th - congrats on your transfer last week. I am amazed as to how much inner strength you have - you really are someone to respect!!! I pray that this one sticks like crazy for you!!

*Louisej29* - enjoy your time off before your next cycle, as Adventurer says timing is perfect for you over the festive period.

Welcome *Summer123* - that is really awesome that you have 6 ice babies - those are pretty impressive stats. I have never got to blast stage in my cycles so good on you!

Welcome *Greyhoundgal* - you are definitely in the right forum for support and advise. The 27th will be here before you know it!

*Debs* congrats on being PUPO and I hope you are keeping your sanity during this two week window - symptom spotting is a nightmare. I have kept a journal for both of my previous cycles where I note down every twinge and then compare them. Ridiculous as it makes me go crazy when I see a pattern. I wish I could have a blase attitude about it and not even worry - in fact if I could forget I was in the 2WW that would be even better. Stay sane! 

I am off for my second acupuncture session tomorrow - I don't necessarily believe it will help but with so many people recommending doing it I thought it can't harm. I have 2 sessions booked a week. My cycle starts on Wed with a endo scratch. Not sure I actually want it to start if you know what I mean...

Hope you have all had a great weekend. Good luck and positive vibes to everyone for the week. xx


----------



## Adventurer

axj -  I'm so sorry and hope you're taking some time to process it.  I hope your frostie is golden 

Debs - How are you doing hon?

asp - Hope the 2ww is being as good to you as possible.

Roz - I hope the endo scratch went well today.  Good on you for keeping on going, do you feel better now that it's officially started?

AFM - Wow, there's not much going on here at the moment, where are all our lovely over 40 ladies?  I've decided I'm NPUPO - not pregnant, until proven otherwise.  I'm feeling Ok about that at the moment, it's easier after so many failures.  I'm having some cramping today which is most likely the Progesterone.  I'm kind of enjoying not going out - Dr's orders, it's nice to relax a bit.

Hope everyone's doing well, xx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm not here because i'm not a 'current cycler'... hope you are all doing well though..


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey everybody. I turned 40 a month ago and am on my 3rd attempt. I had 2 5-day blasts transferred on Nov 3rd with ODT 12 November. 
Have 6 frosties in case of BFN. So far no symptoms whatsoever, trying not to freak out... Have 2 more acupuncture sessions tomorrow and on Friday.  

My first attempt was in June 2013 - BFN, then the 3 frosties we then had didn't make it to transfer.

axj - I'm sorry and good luck with your FET  

Good luck to all waiting for BFPs


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry axj.
hi adventurer - i'm hanging on - just about - just a bit paranoid about no symptoms, so have convinced myself it's third time unlucky! OTD is 10th, so still got a chance I suppose. At least I have 3 embies in waiting - I take my hat off to you adventurer - you're an inspiration! I keep thinking the worst, then a BFP would be a bonus. I'm also trying to think about other things to do while waiting, and am planning what I would want reviewing at consult if I get a BFN - I think i want to find out why it hasn't worked and see if I need any other stuff adding in rather than just ploughing on ahead with the next cycle immediately. I sometimes think can i put myself through this again, but then I give myself a pep talk and say i really want a baby, and I'll try anything to get there.
Sorry for the bit of a moan.
Good luck to everyone PUPO. I think I'm in a little PUPO bubble at the moment - even if it doesn't last!
Deb


----------



## Louisej29

Helloooooo to everyone.  Hope you're all doing  ok on this crazy mad journey!!!  

Well I've had my 6 weeks  of indulgence after our 2nd mc and now need to get back onto the healthy eating and no drinking lifestyle which, with Xmas coming up, is going to be soooooooo hard , if not impossible, but have to try. ! just got in from work and could murder a big glass of vino! Sigh! 

Question for any experienced iv f ers out there.  I've always had long protocol but, speaking to create at the fertility show, they convinced me how bad that is for your endometrium, ovaries etc ( ESP when you've done it 4 times over!)  they said about doing mild/ modified/natural ivf where the dominant follicle is tracked - so less drugs, less invasion on your body - but hopefully better quality eggs, tho fewer collected  . My consultant at the lister says that protocol isn't so good - who/ what to believe.  !!?!!  Anyone got any experience /advise 

Love to all
L xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Best of luck for bfp mrsf and deblovecats. 

Good to see you back Lousie  sorry know noting about natural ivf versus normal ivf. I guess if there is only one follice your chances are reduced a bit..but I suppose if its cheaper and less invasive i guess you could do more cycles to compensate.
I thought I read of someone here toying with the idea of natural ivf...hopefully someone will respond with more information.

Hopefully adventurer that you'll get a bfp when you least expect it.

Paid for my 2nd ivf yesterday..so should be good to cycle in late nov/early December. Going to try the endometrial scratch...consultant said he did nt think it would help but it's not that expensive (in comparison to everything else) and we probably won't cycle again so putting all my eggs in one basket for this last cycle !


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lou*.... had consultation with Penny at Serum yesterday and asked her about the natural/mild IVF. She said if I came over to Greece to cycle with them she would definitely recommend a milder stimulation protocol than I've had in the past. She firmly believes in quality over quantity. Having gone through as many cycles as we both have, it can't be good for our bodies right? Also, the high amounts of drugs hasn't worked so worth a different approach next time?

Well worth thinking about! I'm just about sold on the idea. What is the point in having tons of eggs/embryos if they are all rubbish?! Got to be better picking from a few more mature ones that have a better chance of succeeding.

Now have to think about whether to go to Athens or not.......  Would have to be there 10 days in total and once you pay for flights and accommodation it won't work out any cheaper than Create.

xxx


----------



## Adventurer

goldbunny - I'm reading the pregnancy chat forum too, love hearing all your stories!  So glad all is well with you 

Mrs F - Welcome!  We have the same OTD.  I'm not feeling hopeful (don't mean to be a downer, but it's easier for me due to age and track record - see sig), but you're young and fingers crossed this'll be the one! 

deb - I'm with you on preparing for the worst and a BFP being a wonderful bonus.  Good luck for tomorrow    I've done the same, I have my list of questions ready for my followup appointment next week.  

Louise - I'm on a US forum and several of the over 40 ladies there are doing Mini IVF's.  From what I've seen there, it does seem that quality can be better, less eggs, but most of them do PGS and the trend seems to be to get more normals than in their previous full stim cycles.  Not a great amount because of our age though.  And obviously I'm only talking about a very small sample of women.  I did Mini's and got more eggs than in my full-stim cycles, due to PCOS.  Still no baby though, and I can't do PGS unfortunately.  I'm not sure what having the dominant follicle tracked means though, do they only check that one??

Pippi - Good luck for this time, hoping you find your golden embie or embies  

Kirsty - Have you decided whether to go to Athens or not?  Is "Create" a clinic?

AFM - Not sleeping well in the lead up to OTD.  Still telling myself I'm NPUPO.  But.. the thing is, if it is a BFP, life will change and although we all want that, it's kind of a scary thing.  And of course if it's a BFN then we've wasted our time and money.  Sorry for the negativity but I'm feeling frustrated.

On a positive note, DH told me a story yesterday that I had to share with you.  He recently met up with an old friend he went to high-school with, they hadn't been in touch since then.  It turns out this friend got married young and they started trying for a baby pretty much immediately.  This went on for 22 years with no luck.  At some point they decided to get help and had 8 rounds of IUI, she can't do IVF because of a medical condition.  Still no luck, so they gave up.  Then what do you know, at 44 she got pregnant naturally and now she's 46 and they've got a 9 month old!  I know it doesn't mean it'll happen to us, but I just love hearing stuff like this.  For me it affirms that women in their mid 40's can be mothers, we're not forcing anything, it does happen naturally too.

 everyone, xx


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Not sure if I posted here before but have been lurking.

Deb, adventure, mrs f - good luck for your otd, wil keep fingers crossed for you.
Deb & Kirsty - think we "spoke" on other threads.

Louise- I did mild ivf with create this sep. I am now for Lister for my second and doing typical ivf ( 300 ui of menopur). 
I think whether to go with mild/ natural depends on your baseline data.
Initially create wanted me to have modified natural ivf but when scan/afc results came through, changed to mild as higher chance of prg. 
I have pretty decent amh & afc  for my age. For my second try, they suggested dose increase. But also said I could do modified natural should I wish. 
From what I could gather from all my consultations with consultants -  if your amh & afc are low, or u are a poor responder, then no amount of drugs would get you  more follicles/egs. In this case, you better off with natural/modified natural. 

Re drug doses- Lister said that drug dose do not effect egg quality as this is mainly predetermined by your age.  
But generally high doses start from 600ui, unlikely anybody in our age group will get such a dose.
i am on 300 iu now which is lower- medium dose.  I finished with 300ui  for my mild ivf with Create ( started with 150). 

Adventurer - your story about 44 women getting pregnant gave me much needed boost. I am 44, too.


I've started my second ivf last Tue. Got  sore throat and cough  - so gutted, why now? Worst possible time with EC potentially next week.  Doing my best to get well ASAP. 

Wishing all best of luck.


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all and thanks for your responses.  We are still very undecided what to do ! Have heard some bad stories about create from some people on this forum. how did you find them Altai? Would you recommend ?

Adventurer.  Good luck with otd.  Loved hearing that story too!

Kirsty- have you decided about serum ? When's fet? 

Hope everyone doing ok xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Lovely story adventurer. On another forum for over 40s i am on (different board wherer most are nt doing ivf, just trying to get pregnant naturally). There is one woman (44 years old) who has 2 dd from her 20s, she got re married a year ago and has being trying with her new partner for the last few years with the only bfp ending in a mc 3 years ago. She didn't do any medical investigation, felt she couldn't afford ivf and tried to have the attitude what will be will be. She's now almost 30 weeks pregnant and all looking good. Ironically she got pregnant around the time when her VIP membership of fertility friend was up...and was debating on whether to keep it up.
Stories like that give me hope....
She was quite active on the bd front....so I guess we need to keep up the regular bd !


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies 
Been off for a bit, had a BFN and just decided to chill out! This thread has been busy, I will catch up with all your posts tomorrow - just been a bit of a whirlwind as decided I want to get pregnant before Christmas and the only way I can do it is to do a DD round - I emailed Penny at serum and she wants me to go for it as I wouldn't be able to cycle "properly" till jab or feb - so started a new protocol a couple of days ago and will be going back again in about 10days! Eeekk! Also suffering from a really heavy bleed :-( 

KLS - I am trying to persuade my friend from returning to create & come to serum (they are using DS tho) 
After cycling on the NHS & at ARGC in UK I feel serum is best they also put back up to 4 embryos not 3 & I had the best results there. You can also insist on certain things eg if you want to take them to blast or if u want to be put on certain drugs. I love Penny & her team and I had a fantastic time there, you really feel they care, the communication is always excellent your calls and emails get answered - once, I emailed at mid night & got a response at 1am!!
Go with your gut instinct - I feel that I wish I had gone to serum first. Really cannot fault them. 
She will also tell you straight - your percentages & give you alternatives & also what she would do in your position which I have found really useful. You can PM me if u like.
Louise - create I have also heard good & bad things about them, my friend has had a failed cycle and is going again with them but seriously considering serum as she didn't like te way they were or what they said in the follow up. 

Even though I failed this round I feel that I have made real headway on this round, I met some amazing women put in Greece that have all come to penny as a last ditch attempt - many got pregnant usually after their second round and many were near or over 40! 

Adventurer - hope you are ok!!
I will go over posts tomo - and I can have a little glass of red wine! Yippee! 
Asp xx


----------



## Aspi

Ooo & Kirsty - you are right about quality, however I usually only get 5 eggs - penny thought I only had 5 I got 8! And 6 were good we were over moon & so was penny it was just the sperm that let me down :-( - the embryologist thimmios her husband is amazing - he is very serious but has worked wonders. Peny also speaks a lot of sense.i was also put on neopogen, predisolone & had a wash and hysto with implantation cuts. I can't wait to get out there - have a look at leigh73 she did lots of research on different clinics, is 40 and decided on serum and on her second go is now pg with twins - she also had a consult with doctor Braverman &did consults with ZW and ARGC befor going to penny where she had more control over her protocol & had investigated serums stats of getting people pregnant.
Good luck with your choice! We have chatted before xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hi Ladies,

It's goign to be a tough day today - one day before OTD... *Adventurer* I couldn't sleep last night, tossing and turning all the time, AF cramps for the past few days and most of the night, a bit sore boobs... I am afraid this is going to be a very BFN and therefore scared of the test tomorrow. I toyed with the idea of testing this morning, but managed not to succumb to that... Then on my way to the office, decided I was going to test during the day, then ruled that out too... I think I am going 
I feel like crying since I woke up this morning...  I am really trying to convince myself whatever comes is for the best and that I have 6 embies on ice...
Sorry for the whiny post...


----------



## deblovescats

hi to altai.
So sorry you're feeling rough Mrs F - fingers  crossed for you!
Adventurer - I hope you're ok and that you get your BFP.
My OTD was yesterday, but couldn't post as my laptop died on me! 
I had a mini panic earlier in the week - was convinced it was a BFN so tested early with cheap pee stick on Wed - got the expected BFN! I was coming to terms with it, though knowing it was early, and was planning on a new cycle. So I left it till Sat then tested Sat morning and got a faint BFP - thought I was imagining things so tested later in the day, still a BFP but darker. Then OTD Sunday - tested with clinic stick - got a definite BFP! My God, I can't believe it. I have a little stock pile of POAS so I tested again Sunday evening with a Clear Blue Digi and got a 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' which I know means about 4-5 weeks. I can't believe the result - was convinced it must be a  false positive so kept testing. I'm now hoping and praying that it stays BFP. I didn't have any symptoms this time just as I didn't on my 2 cycles last year, so thought it would be same outcome. I'm now trying to take things one step at a time. I have to ring the clinic today for instructions. I've also had a few possible pregnancy symptoms but don't know if it's too early - have had spasms of nausea for a few days, and was sick a little last night. I'm also needing to wee a lot.
I'm keeping things crossed for everyone else with OTD in next few days. Let's get some positivity into the thread! 
So sorry to anyone getting BFNs
Deb


----------



## Mrs.F

*deblovescats* congratulations!!! So good to hear you got a BFP!!!

I am still dreading the OTD tomorrow!


----------



## Karhog

Debs that's fantastic news! Massive congratulations! Yippee!    

Best of luck to those testing tomorrow, Adventurer and Mrs F and to anyone else cycling at the most.


----------



## Roz91

Oh Debs that is such fantastic news!!! I am so very happy for you!!

Mrs F and Adventurer we are praying for you!


----------



## goldbunny

really top news   debslovescats


----------



## Altai

Deb - congratulations, soooo pleased for you.

Mrs f & adventurer - best of luck for tomorrow testing. 

Louise- I personally won't be going with create again. But then some ladies have been successful with them.

Good luck to everyone who is cycling at them moment (that's include me )


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news deblovecats   That's what we love to hear!

Good luck to everyone else   

Grey xxx


----------



## Aspi

Congratulation debs!!! Where did you cycle? Xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats deblovecats !!!

Best of luck for tomorrow mrsF. Really hope its good news for you too.

Got my thyroid results back today, I have been on leverothyroxine for 6 months now and when I checked in July my TSH was 1.6. My Gp recommended i check again before cycling. TSH came back today at 2.09 and T4 at 17. The clinic said I should aim for TSH to be less than 2.5 so all ok I think. Starting downreg next Monday. 
I had read that some clinics want it to be below 2 but hopefully 2.09 is good enough. I should have gone and got it rechecked a few weeks go. Otherwise I would have to postpone and wait another month or two.


----------



## Mrs.F

Thank you ladies for the crossed fingers, but the result is unfortunately negative...   both clear blue digital and blood test
my hubby and I are both feeling pretty blue right now...
They said it was because of my age, but i have also suspicitions that the TSH value was too high (3.10) for a successful tranfer ...
Do you have information as to whether your clinics proceed with the IVFs when the value is more than 2.00?
It's just what I read/heard, that values higher than 2.00 interfere with implantation...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no MrsF  that's really sad news   sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## Karhog

So sorry to hear this MrsF x


----------



## deblovescats

thanks roz, altai, pippi, mrs f, goldbunny, greyhound, aspirational
so sorry to hear your news mrs f - i'm gutted for you. You take time to sort out what you want to do next.
I cycled this time with CARE Sheffield and couldn't fault them - the cost probably worked out similar to going abroad esp to Spanish clinics. Obviously there wasn't the same travel and accom implication.
I'm just waiting for a scan date now and prescription for meds. I'll obviously hang around here, but won't post too much pregnancy info - don't want to cause anyone distress! Also booked appt with my GP next week to see what I need to do - she was very supportive about me having tx and managed to get my pre tx bloods done on NHS! 
Deb


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear mrsF. It was n't until my bfn that I started looking into thyroid levels. My clinic said a tsh of below 2.5 was good for ivf..but that was only when I questioned them. Before that they let me cycle with tsh around 4. 
There seems to be mixed opinion out there as to whether Tsh is something that could affect ivf success rate. But since its an easy enough thing to lower I thought it better to try bring it down. 
I felt taking some action on it helped give me something to focus on after the last bfn. I was so desperate to 'fix' things or 'do' something.


----------



## Roz91

Oh mrsF I am so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you are taking care of yourself today.


----------



## Marie1970

MrsF im sorry to hear the bad news   just thought id let you know my clinic didnt want to see me until my TSH was below 2. It as quite high when i first had my consulted with them. CRGH. I think Doc siad between 1 and 2 was his ideal. tho to be honest im not too sure how much of an effect 3.2 would make.... I hope you and DH are feeling better soon x


----------



## Louisej29

Deb !  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.  You must be over the moon!!!    

Mrs f.  So sorry Hun, I know how terrible it feels and how hard it is, take some time and keep,positive. Hugs xx

Rob.  Good luck with Stimms.  Hiw do you find the new clinic after the lister ? Have thought about that one too- would you recommend ? 

I'm booked in for a hysteroscopy next week before planning next steps.  For anyone who's had this is it done under a ga? 

Love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Adventurer

Deb - Fantastic news, congratulations! 

Louise - I think you can do a hysteroscopy without a GA, I've had one done but it was with.

Mrs F - So sorry to hear it didn't work this time  

AFM - BFN for me too unfortunately. I am disappointed, but not surprised. I think DE will be the way forward for me, but still have yet more frosties (two lots), so will try with them first. This time we're doing a natural FET, which means no Estrogen, I think only Progesterone after transfer. I'm pleased about that as I'm well tired of putting all the hormones into my body. 

So one more FET then back to NZ for Christmas. And will come back to India again next year to do the remaining FET and try with DE if I can find the strength to continue.

I've come out of Chennai to a smaller town for a break before my first scan of the next cycle. It's lovely here, quite spiritual with some ashrams and a temple.

Xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Greyhoundgal, Karhog, Deb, Pippi, Roz, summer, louise, adventurer   thank you for your support.
I am soooo sorry to hear about your bfn Adventurer. My heart goes out to you. Enjoy India and it's temples. Good luck to you with your FET  

AFM - we are now concentrating on our frosties. I am doing some more research about the TSH and it's role in all of this. Decided on the way to go with the treatment with my acupuncturist and what to concentrate on. my hubby and I decided to change the clinic in case the FET doesn't work. I don't yet know how many at a time they are going to let thaw - we've got 6 frozen at a very early develpment stage (1 day, just fertilised) and there is always the question how many will survive and continue developing till day 5...

xxx good day to all of you Ladies


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for good wishes louise and adventurer - i still can't quite believe it! It doesn't seem real. I've been wanting it for so long, then when it happens, you feel shell shocked. So sorry for your BFN adventurer - you're so strong - you will get your wish! Glad you're taking a break from Chennai - are you based there for some months at a time? Adventurer - you go for your frosties and good luck. I had DE and feel fine about it - I knew that I had a better chance than with my own eggs, and being single and having to pay for it all, it was really a no brainer. I did have a moment of grieving for a biological child, but now I've got a BFP, I'm just happy that I have a chance to have a child, and that it's development will be down to me.
I'm still nervous - trying to break myself off the addiction to POAS! Tested again yesterday and the BFP line still gave me a boost!
Deb


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer so sorry it hasn't worked this time.
Will have everything crossed for your remaining frosties. Take care x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

MrsF hope you're feeling ok today - in as much as you can   Hard time for you xxx

Adventurer - so sorry to hear about your BFN too but glad you're thinking forward to your frosties and next steps


----------



## Aspi

Deb, I am with you on that one! My friend is under CARE at Sheffield with DE & I have heard good things,
Adventurer - gutted for u, mate -like me you seem to plan ahead which is good.
So sorry Mrs F :-(
AFM-just on the clexane & higher dose of predisolone & cyclacur in preparation. Just waiting for scan on 19th and call to see how donor is doing.....I will have 4 put back if are that many - no qualms about it! 
I have insomnia from the pred :-( 
Hope everyone is ok sorry for nota I personals it's hard to scroll back on phone!
Asp xx


----------



## Roz91

Adventurer, I am so sorry to hear you got a BFN.  You are so brave and committed it is really commendable - an inspiration to us all.  I do pray that your frozen embryos deliver a lovely little one for you - when does start for you?  Enjoy time out back in NZ with family and friends (I assume that's where you are from).  My prayers are with you.

Aspirational - it doesn't sound like you have long to go - how very exciting for you.  You get to have 4 put back in?  Is that standard?  I thought we could do max 3 at 40+

Debs - I think you should POAS till your hearts content - we hope and pray to see a postive every time - so why not?

Louisej29 - good luck for your hysteroscopy next week.  What day are you having it done?

MrsF - well done for looking ahead and looking for answers too.  It makes you feel like you are back in control again which is so important after weeks of being at the mercy to the drugs and the whole process.  

Pippi_elk - best of luck for next weeks down regging.

AFM - Tonight I start the stimms - woohoo. I have had a hell of a time on the down reg nasal spray this time - it's the same medication as before but this time my side effects have been chronic.  It's a good thing I am not working otherwise I would be calling in sick all the time.  I have been suffering from ridiculous headaches and muscular pain with night sweats too.  I have been drinking more than my 2 litres of water a day to help flush the drugs however all it does it make me pee!!  I succumbed to paracetamol which has eased the pain a little.

Have a lovely day ladies  xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Good luck with the stimms Roz! Will keep my fingers crossed for a good "harvest"


----------



## whitvi

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to say i'm so sorry for your BFN's Adventurer and Mrs F.  
I do keep an eye out to see how you're all doing.

Re: TSH levels, i've had issues with mine being too high and left untreated in the past and when I saw a natural health clinic they were the ones who told me that it can have implantation and m/c implications if left too high.  It has to be below 2 when TTC.  This was also supported by a private endocrinologist I saw who specialises in fertility. I'm not sure if all fertility clinics or GP's are aware of this though.  I'd def recommend trying to get the levels down as much as poss, as apparently it can also affect egg quality.  Your thyroid is part of your endocrine system which is what controls and regulates all our women's hormones - so it makes sense I guess.

Massive congrats to you Debslovescats on your BFP!!  Wow, what fab and heartwarming news  

Hi to Kirsty, Louise,  Roz, Asp, Pippi and Good luck to all of you who are cycling atm, or who have upcoming cycles planned and anyone else i've missed.
xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear adventurer.  Hope you get some PMA back for the remaining frosties.

Good luck Roz. Hope the stimms quickly make you feel better.

Whitvi, interesting about the tsh and egg quality. Maybe I should try get my down below 2.09 but think I'm just going to go ahead with this cycle....pity i di n't check a few weeks ago and maybe id have been able to bring it down lower. It was 1.6 in July so I didn't think it would have gone up so much.

Good luck next week Louise...no idea if its done under GA ? They would surely have given you instructions about fasting etc if it was under GA.


----------



## Mrs.F

Pippi, I don't think 2.09 TSH is something to worry about. I think I had 2.07 during the first try... (BFN) During this TX it was 3 something. The thing is that the professor there calims it has nothing to do with implantation or the IVF process as a whole, BUT he is the only one I have ever heard claiming that. Moreover, TSH levels are also highly stress dependent... I guess this is the reason they all say the woman needs to be as calm as possible during such TX...
I insisted on their testing my TSH levels before this second try exactly because of what i have heard/read. They told me everything was fine without actually telling me it's value... I asked right before the tranfer and the embriologist told me it was 3 something... But then, i was already on the table... They don't tell us anything about the embryo quoality either, just told us they were good blastocysts. I had so much faith in this round - we got 9 eggs, all of them of good quality and we got all of them fertilised...
I had a telephone consultation last night with a clinic in Austria - they confirmed they wouldn't start any TX if the TSH is not between 0.5 and 2
I think we will make another consultation with another clinic in Bulgaria before we decide which way to go. The TX in Bulgaria is much cheaper... Pfew, a lot to think about...


----------



## Marie1970

Hi ladies, not sure where to post this exactly, can't access ask an embroligist...but I am wondering if Anyone has gone against their clinic policy & put back1top quality&1 avg. rather then2best? we have 6 of varying quality frozen from previous cycling and we are hoping for 1 baby on this fet cycle. Or at least from the 6 remaining. Twins are highly unlikely for my age so they tell me. I am wondering if we put back 1 top & 1 avg each time (all blasts, 4 5day, 2 6day) they are saying the 5 day are better then the 6 day but they all have a B in their ratings which he said is the baby bit, so are all potential for pregnancies.  I do believe that with immune issues sometimes 1 egg helps the other to implant or survive to implantation. But that's just my theory. I just had a long discussion with embryologist and they can't seem to understand my reasoning and I certainly don't understand theirs. The way I see it is that I am hedging my bets much better this way as if there is more then 1 good egg in the batch of 6 and I do have immune issues where 1 embryo is attacked each time or there's isn't somewhere to latch in to implant or any other reasons then I am increasing my chances of a pregnancy. Also should anything go wrong during or after transfer I haven't used the total of my best eggs. Am I the only one who can see this? Or can you see where I'm coming from. I am beginning to think I'm mad they were kinda stunned by my suggestion. Basically I'm trying to increase me odds of at least one baby if not another. Am I making any sense to anyone? Sorry to be self involved....   Can't wait til the worrying is over one way or another pref with a baby!


----------



## goldbunny

given your age and the fact the embryos are aging, i'd just go along with the clinic and get them back on board. The eggs that look best might not be the magic ones anyway - if it were that simple IVF would work more often than it does. I have heard that where they are using embryo camera to watch them develop that some of the embryos that develop most normally are ones that by normal means would have been discarded. If you haven't had them genetically tested or camera'd while developing then you can't know which one is the 'lucky egg'. 

Assuming for a minute that your theory was correct, what if, for example, you do it your way, put back a low quality one and a good one, and the low one takes, but m'cs? you could end up waiting 6months before you can try again.... but you won't know which one it was that 'took'. 

good luck.


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone 

I'm brand new to this forum today ... going next week for our first ever IVF consultation.....

I'm 42 .... DH is 52
2 previous mcs
No children yet

Just wanted to say, it's very heartening to see other women over 40 being positive and some lucky enough to have babies too.  I've read so many depressing statistics, I was beginning to think I was crazy to go down this IVF road .... but seeing so many other hopeful and supportive women here makes me think there really is a chance of a beautiful baby at the end of this journey.

Babydust to all. 

Mel


----------



## Marie1970

Welcome Mel! Yes stats are grim over 40. but you still have to believe you will be one of the lucky ones you have no reason to believe otherwise. I was 42 when i started my first ivf, its quite exciting! I wish you all the best on your journey!


----------



## Mrs.F

Good morning Ladies,

Something to lift the spirits up. although we need some assistance in getting pregnant...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2377056/A-controversial-new-book-claims-getting-pregnant-35-far-easier-doctors-say.html


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks for that MrsF - that was uplifting! 

How are you feeling?  

Xx


----------



## krolland70

Quick question?? Got ET date!! Can you fly same day as transfer?? Is it ok?? Xx back later


----------



## Pippi_elk

My clinic said it was ok to fly a short flight on et day. I actually waited till next day but more so I could relax and not be pulling bags, walking around lots at airport etc.

Uplifting article mrsF, maybe that's why we got bfp after only 4 months of trying and after that mc, it has all become a more desperate struggle to conceive again. 

Welcome Mel ,


----------



## krolland70

Hi All, hope you are all doing well and feeling positive!!! finally lining grown a bit 6.7mm on CD11 now on a few more Cyclacur and got Embryo Transfer in Athens on Wed 27th!!!! now feeling freaked out as this is the beginning of the stress.......................thank goodness you all keep me sane xxx

Thinking of you all and sending positive vibes, buckets of baby dust and lots of love

Kate
xx

By the way if anyone is out in Athen 25th to 27th Nov let me know, I would love to meet up for lunch/dinner & chat


----------



## ajw

Hi All
Just had a fab break in India! Sorry but haven't had time to catch up on all the news yet and I'm now inGermany for work so a bit hectic, but just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear you got another bfn Adventurer. Was really hoping you'd be lucky this time. 
My cycle started today (my final one, as in France the cut off is 43 and my birthday is coming up next month...)
Feeling loads of pressure knowing this is my last chance with my own eggs, but trying to stay positive. 
Hugs to all
Ajw


----------



## Mrs.F

ajw - good luck with this cycle! May it be Your cycle!
krolland, i was also told it was ok to fly short distances (up to 3 hours).
I feel lost Grey...    I just don't know what to do and which way to take... 
I have 6 embies on ice, but they are not going to do any additional tests before the transfer. And this is what worries me. I just wanted to know everything is ok, no NK killer cells in the uterus, no endometriosis, etc. But it won't happen in this clinic. They told me everything but my age was fine... 
I am also wodering whether and when make an appointment and fly to Bulgaria and/or Austria... 
Wondering whether to give the frosties a try with no additional tests (my GP will make the blood tests to check the TSH value) or do some tests and consultations in other clinics first and then give frosties a try... I am overwhelmed, on the brink of depression... Time flies and this is also a worry factor... I am not getting any younger... I think I just need a break...


----------



## deblovescats

mrs f - i feel for you. If this cycle had not worked as it was my 3rd but with DE - I was wondering if I needed to do additional tests, and I think my clinic do the intralipids etc. However, currently not needed it. I was feeling that it would be not be a good idea just to go forward with a FET before making sure everything was tip top condition. Why not contact different clinics and discuss with GP. My GP had said if necessary she would refer me for a hysteroscopy if that was needed to check.
AFM - I'm hanging in there, trying not to be a nervous wreck! Things going well so far - have held off from the POAS for a few days - had got addicted. However, the nausea is kicking in now so I'm hoping that's a good sign! Not very hungry either - think the pessaries are still making me feel bloated. I saw GP yesterday and she was very happy for me, as she said she is aware of stats for IVF. She said maybe it was 'something in the stars!' which made it work! Very scientific, but I'll take whatever. She told me to make midwife appt, which I couldn't believe hearing, so I've made one for 13th Dec after my scan on 2nd. Midwife was away that week. It felt very surreal making the appointment at reception and being a bit over sensitive was waiting for a negative reaction, but it didn't come thankfully!
Deb
x


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!
Been off for a while as hectic turn around - 
Krolland - I will be seeing you! and flying back the same day too.... unfortunately our flights are 4 hours - I hope this is not a negative  I wonder how many peeps get preg with flying back straight after ET? 
Adventurer - what are your plans now? I was speaking to a lady who did a DE cycle in Delhi under SCI? Does that sound familiar? and the donor was from there.
Debs - good luck, hun.
It' tipping down with rain here in Athens!
Mrs F - where are you cycling? I will now read your article as I could do with a lift!

Good luck to all you PUPO ladies and those having EC and ET! 
I dont know yet how many embies I have but ET is Wednesday! With my bud Krolland!

Much love 

Asp x


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi all 

I'd like to say hi , I am also over 40 (nearly 41 and am on my 12 day of stimms on short protocol. I only had two follicles on Friday .. Any one got any words of advise of success ?? 

Dx


----------



## goldbunny

stay positive dawnie and get plenty of sleep!         good luck for the magic egg


----------



## Nancy2013

Yes Dawnie,

Plenty of sleep. My doc has me eating lots of protein and drinking at least 2 litres of water everyday. Good luck.

Nancy


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you ladies , I'll be sure to get sleep I am so tired !! 
Unfortunately I now have cystitis and am in agony  
I am back at the clinic tomorrow so hopefully they will help me 
D x


----------



## Mrs.F

Dawnie, take it easy and try not to worry. Positive thinking is a must!

Aspirational, Krolland     good luck with your ET and a safe flight home!

Deb, how are you feeling? 

afm - I got an appointment in a top rated clinik in Bulgaria for 11 January. My DH is trying to get us an appointment in Austria for the end of December too. Feeling a bit better. Can't stop crying at night though... I am in such a fragile state now and I hate it. Thanks God I have a wonderful hubby. I would be a total wreck if it wasn't for him...


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks Mrs F - I'm ok. Glad you've got a positive plan for the New Year -everything crossed then.
AFM - had a bit of a scare on Sat - went to York to theatre with sis and a friend - had a bit of a bleed, just a trace when went to loo and pink spotting, but nothing at all since. Been trying to relax and take it easy. I'm hoping its a good sign that its settled. I'm still getting symptoms of nausea and actually been sick! 
It seems that whatever part in a cycle, there's always something to worry about.
Good luck to anyone cycling! Try and relax and think postive thoughts.
Deb


----------



## ajw

Good luck Dawnie. I'm on day 7 and only two as well. Think quality not quantity!
Best thing to do is relax and pamper yourself. 
Ajw


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi AJW thank you, I am trying to but people keep saying I should be realistic and that the odds are against me, which is true I guess.
I had my scan today, day 13 and still only two, and doc said the smaller one may not have an egg in it  
She said I will probably trigger tomorrow or Wednesday  
Good luck with yours, you still have time to get more follies


----------



## Dawnie22

Well I am ready to trigger tonight with my two follicles! Ec on Thursday, 
One of mine was at 22 today so should I be worried it's going to be too big on Thursday? Doc looked a bit puzzled by it .. 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## ajw

Hi Dawnie,
Try not to worry. There's really nothing more you can do at this stage. Worrying won't change the outcome. There are girls on here who have had 20 eggs and still had a BFN and others who have only had one and got a BFP, so try to relax. I know it's hard. I'm a poor responder too so I know how you feel. 
Good luck for EC!
Ajw


----------



## Melanie244

Good Morning all,

Have been reading and realising how little I know!  I wish all here sticky BFPs ....and soon 

I'm afraid my first consultation didn't go so well..... Doc said my AMH (tested a year and a half ago when we decided not to go ahead with IVF).... is lower than average for my age.  The doc we attended previously did NOT tell us that!!! Just reinforces my sadness that this is such a money-making industry  ..... no info given once we decided against it.

Questioning our decision to start it now.  Doc not hopeful there'll be any follies to retrieve and wants me on highest dose of injections etc.  So, I obviously had another AMH done and waiting on that result to see if we'll go ahead.  (Not doing donor egg).

The ladies on this forum seem to be so brave - and tenacious! I hope if my AMH is reasonable I'll be as strong-minded and positive as you.  Fingers crossed!  


I'm 42 .... DH is 52
2 previous mcs
No children yet


----------



## goldbunny

just do it melanie! don't wonder afterwards 'what if'. At least if you give it a shot you will know. You can't tell how you will respond to the drugs til you try. Don't worry about max strength injections they rock. At least, they work for me! The only downside of strong drugs is they are more expensive. Lower than average isn't really meaningful.. you need one good embryo! AMH gives them an idea of how strong drugs you might need but doesn't dictate your response. 

good luck!


----------



## Melanie244

Thank you so much Goldbunny  & congratulations on your pregnancy .... you'll have a wonderful Christmas-time knowing baby is with you and 2014 will be the best year so far 

Yes, my DH thinks maybe doc is trying not to get our hopes by being so straight-talking, so we could be pleasantly surprised!  You're so right re not having regrets (that's precisely the reason we decided to try IVF this time - it'd be terrible to regret not trying in future and always wondering what may have been?)

I'm still hoping and praying for a 2014 baby - what a wonderful gift that would be


----------



## Louisej29

Melanie.  I agree with goldbunny.  I think you should just go for it and try

I was told my amh was slightly low but in each cycle I've always got 14 or 15 eggs! I have also  been on max strength drugs- v v v pricey!!-  but have had 2 ivf pregnancies ( tho still no baby!!)  where abouts are you doing it??

How's everyone else doing ??

Xx


----------



## Melanie244

Thank you LouiseJ 

My DH and I braced ourselves for IVF being expensive, so we're not going to fret about the price of the drugs.  We've already decided we'll only be doing one - or possibly two - rounds.... (I'm 42, he's 52 and it's taken us a few years to even try IVF..... so enough fretting - won't add cost to the list !)  I'm in Northern Ireland.

My doc said not putting me on pill.  Am bit confused.  Presume that means I can't start my injections until my period arrives?  Anyway, am sure that'll all be detailed to me on visit.

I'm very sorry to hear you've had 2 mcs (I've had 2 also) - it's so heartbreaking.  I know "third time lucky" is a bit of a cliche ......... but I have it in my head that it will be so for me & now I also hope you will be lucky a 3rd time.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi Melanie,

Sorry to hear you got bad news from the doctor....
We are also doing  the ivf just not to have any regrets later in life. I've had one mc and noting since...a chemical after last ivf and starting stimm for 2nd ivf at the weekend hopefully. I think we'll stop after the 2nd ivf. I'm being realistic as our odds are so small and ivf is costly and emotionally draining. The first time was ok doing it as it was 'exciting', 2nd time round its more of a drag and I don't think I could gather the enthuasim/energy/positivity to try ivf for a third time. 
My amh is good for my age but still no bfp...so amh is definately not everything.

I'm also in Northern Ireland, I'm cycling with gcrm...the glasgow clinic. The belfast gcrm clinic should be up and running in the new year but I didn't want to wait ...did nt feel like being one of the first patients (maybe that's stupid...as maybe you'd get better care when they small and starting out..)

We saw Dr Tang in Royal for fertility investigations when we weren't getting a bfp but all they put it down to was my age...did no investigations (said tubes were open as I got pregnant approx a year earlier).. said ivf was our only option to increase chances and that could be as low as 3% so came away from that pretty despondent. I could barely hold back my tears when one of the nurses on the way out asked were we being referred on...

Hello Louise....you going to cycle again in new year? Sorry i not always keeping up to date with whats happening on this forum.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Gold bunny - just read your latest update - so pleased scan shows everything is as it should be  

Grey xx


----------



## ajw

Hi, just a quick question girls. Has anyone heard about Luveris being bad for egg quality?

On my last cycle my gyn prescribed Gonal f and Luveris. He was happy with the result of two embryos given my age and endometriosis and said he would do the same protocol again.  

This time however, he hasn't given me the Luveris. I asked why and he said he'd been to a conference where they said it could damage the eggs. I'm really confused, as last time the embryologist said both embryos were of excellent quality! I just had my day 11 scan and most of the eggs are still too small and I can't help thinking they might have developed better if I'd taken Luveris. 

This is my last attempt so I'm really scared of anything going wrong. 

Ajw


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Friday to all  

Got good news yesterday afternoon - despite my age, my AMH has risen! Still not high (and nowhere near some of the AMH levels I've seen on this site), but the Consultant is now slightly more hopeful for us than previously and we're systems go!  Next apt to discuss protocol/drugs etc in a few weeks.  I presume can't start til January because they won't have staff to scan etc over the festive season .... oh I'm so eager to get going, I want to start now!  I usually love Christmas-time, but this year I just can't wait for January 

ajw - I'm sorry, I'm brand new to IVF and don't know anything yet re drugs etc. I hope someone who knows replies or sends you message. I read it is your final attempt, so hoping and praying you've saved the best til last.

Pippi Elk - Hello...sorry to read about your miscarriage, I know it's heartbreaking.  Yes, IVF seems to be a draining process, so we won't be doing many rounds either.

Hello also to goldbunny, greyhoundgal, louisej29 and all the 40+ ladies


----------



## Louisej29

Hello all

Great news it's risen Melanie!  If you're on long protocol you start injecting 21 days after your period starts.  

Ajw.  Despite being an ivf expert now!! Have never heard of luveris? Have you found out any more about it?

Hi pippi.  Yep we are going for our fifth attempt in the new year.  Just can't give up! Even though it's killing us financially and my body feels shot to pieces from it all !  But have to keep trying---

Have a great end everyone xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi all

Don't think I mentioned but we've had our first consult now. We have found out original diagnosis re DP's SA was wrong and that seems normal. We're going to go for IVF in January and we are provisionally booked in at Bourn Hall, Cambridge (dates to be firmed up on AF obviously). I feel like we are finally moving forward   . The consultant was really warm and we both feel like we'll be in good hands 

Melanie - Good news re AMH 

Pippi - sorry to hear about your mc - fingers crossed for you for the new year

Ajw - sorry don't know about luveris  

Dawnie - how was EC??

Louise - hello  

How's everyone doing?

Grey xx


----------



## goldbunny

great news grey good luck with your tx


----------



## Dawnie22

Hey everyone 

Greyhound girl thank you for asking and glad to hear your getting some answers now with your treatments.

AFM I had my ec on Thursday and they got 3 eggs then called me to say they were all immature, then. Called Friday morning to say two matured (yippee) and they icsi my dh sperm from his mesa and then today they called and they've both fertilised so all being well they both going back in on Monday! 

It's been a rollercoaster but I am not getting off just yet


----------



## Dawnie22

Oh and AJW I was on double dose Luveris for my stims (14 days) can't comment on its effect on the eggs but my clinic seemed ok about it - I hope they're right ! X


----------



## Janey waney

Can I ask a question  ladies
With your treatment do you take clexane and aspirin or just the clexane I ask asi hate doin the clexane jabs but I was told I had to do them becos I'm over 40 I'm also worrid I may be havin to much blood thinner as I'm takin the clexane and aspirin.


----------



## goldbunny

i took aspirin, then clexane. then last week the consultant said add aspirin so now i am on both, despite the instructions in the aspirin saying dont. i tried asking my GP she said it would be fine if the consultant said so. still unconvinced.


----------



## goldbunny

i did swap to doing the clexane in my thighs it is hurting but bruises less so at least giving stomach a rest.


----------



## Janey waney

Thanx gold bunny I did it once in my thigh the. Went back to stomach but I bruise so bad I'm ite change to my thigh again.


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all 

Louisej29 - You're right to keep trying when that'show you feel. Keeping fingers crossed for January.  No idea which protocol I'll be one...but waiting on call to go in to discuss it.  Hoping I won't embarrass myself when am shown how to inject - I tend to be dizzy when someone else does that.... so what'll I be like having to administer my own?!

Greyhoundgal - It's a good sign that you feel the consultant cares - hope everything will go smoothly for you in January.

Dawnie22 - It must be so exciting knowing you've two gifts waiting for you tomorrow.  The very best of luck for healthy transfer.

Janey Waney & Goldbunny - hi, hope you're having a nice weekend.

Babydust to all


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all can I join you, we are currently in Cyprus on day 2 of our cycle - Tandem cycle. I have been told to take aspirin nothing about claxane. 

Dawnie what a roller coaster indeed I didn't think they coul mature outside of you!! Fingers and toes crossed. 

I will read back shortly. 

Live to all

Jules x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Good luck to anyone having tx or starting tx soon! 
Just an update - I am now 7 w +5 - had a bit of a scare Sat evening with a bleed. Rang NHS Direct who booked me in for an appt at EPAU this morning - thankfully everything ok!!! Saw heartbeat, everything at appropriate stage. The doctor thinks that the slight bleed was caused by a collection of blood which had been caused when embryo implanted and which is coming away, she said this sometimes happens and it's fine! Hoping that everything progresses well now.
Deb


----------



## Dawnie22

Hey everyone 

Hope you are all well and thank you for your comments about me! 
I had my transfer today, all went well. Embies were an 8 cell and 7 cell and were graded 3.3 out of 4 (4 being best) it's hard not to get carried away with all! 

Anyone else on 2ww now? Xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad all looking good debctas. I'm sure you got a fright but at least it all worked out well ...and you got a sneak preview.

Dawnie22. Congrats on et...I know what you mean about not getting too carried away with it all. 

I started stimms on Saturday...back in for scan on Friday....and then have a interview for a promotion in work. So hope I'm not too bloated ! Bad timing as I wanted to be nice and calm this week...


----------



## Janey waney

I have transfer next Monday. Gd luck to u ladies on ur 2ww


----------



## ajw

Congrats on being PUPO Dawnie! Best of luck for the 2ww. Hope you're not going crazy yet!   

Good luck for Friday Pippi (for scan and promotion!)   

I'll hopefully be on my 2ww with you Janey. Had my final scan today. Just waiting for confirmation but pretty sure this time that EC will be on Friday. Only 4 follicles large enough at the moment so hoping he manages to get all four and that there are no empties.  

I'll have to cancel my follow up with my boob doc. Slightly annoying as I was going to give him a piece of my mind. Seems one of the lumps he told me he'd removed in the summer is still there and has grown.    . Luckily it's the one that's not dangerous, but still, if it grows much more I'll have to have another op.  

I've never heard of Clexane and I'm not even on Aspirin this time. Not sure what my doc is playing at...

Ajw


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi

I'm not far Behind either I started stimming Sunday and etc looks like next Thursday. I'm in Cyprus and they dont see you until day 11 so no idea how many follies I might have!  I'm on asprin but not claxane. 

Hope everyone is holding in there bit scary this close to Xmas at this rate our OTD will be boxing day x

Is anyone else on Menopur? I have only had gonal f before and I was fine but I've been feeling really sick with menopur. 

Best of luck dawnie, janie, pipi and ajw hope I ha went missed anyone as I'm on my phone xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all... 

Jules40 - ... you won't mind your Christmas present a day late if Boxing Day OTD brings a BFP... Best of luck... (As yet I'm unfamiliar with fertility drugs - starting mine in January - sorry to read you were ill on menopur)

ajw - Hope the scan went well and EC was successful last Friday - fingers crossed for you.

Pippi Elk - Hope scan (and promotion) going as planned - good luck.

Dawnie - Exciting, if frustrating, to be on the 2 week wait....hopefully good news is coming your way.

Janey Waney - All the best to you for a successful transfer tomorrow.

Deblovescats - Congratulations and continued happy & healthy pregnancy to you.

Hello too to Greyhoundgal and Loiusej29 and all ttc

Babydust  for everyone !


----------



## Pippi_elk

Jules: I was on menopur 200 units for both cycles. This time I felt slight nausea some days but did nt feel that the first time. Sorry to hear you feel sick.  I had to stimm for 8 days and the last 2-3 days of injections I have nt felt any nausea...so hopefully your sickness is lessening at this stage.

Thanks Melanie for the well wishes...hope 2014 brings you a bfp...I see your signature says you are planning ivf in 2014. 

Did you have ec on Friday ajw...hope it went well if you did. Thanks for the best wishes for the bfp and promotion. Interview went ok...could have been better but could have been worse. 
I did my ovitrelle this evening and have to be for ec on Tuesday. They said there were about 14 follices there on Friday (well I lost track of them counting them so I was trying to remember the nos from the paperwork that I briefly saw)...hopefully each one has an egg. 

I think otd will be Xmas eve. So the odds are for dh and I to have a pretty miserable Xmas eve. Last time we were all hopefull and feeling positive which made the 2 ww really hard. This time we are trying to have the attitude...that's its probably not going to work and any other outcome is just a bonus. Think that's why I went for the promotion in work...just want to get on with life and if it happens it happens but don't want to go through the terrible time we had after the last bfn.
Not all my family know about the ivf so I might have to spill the beans if we are having particularly tough time....

My clinic have otd date 14 days after ec....Ajw, if you has ec on Friday 6th..surely you will know the outcome before Boxing Day?


----------



## Janey waney

Ajw - when's ur transfer
Melanie -thank u Hun.


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for the good wishes melanie - touch wood, everything seems to be going ok. I've got my 1st midwife appointment, for booking in on Friday so I'm excited and nervous, never thought I'd be doing this.
Good luck to anyone cycling.
Pippi - I know how you feel. After my 2 failed cycles last year, I'd convinced myself it was a BFN this time and when I tested early with a BFN, I resigned myself to getting on with my life although I was still considering trying again when I'd recharged my batteries. Even looked at courses to retrain for a different job! However, I then got my BFP. So I felt better thinking the worst and then getting a good result. I wish you luck - hope you get your BFP.
AFM I 'm taking it one day at a time and counting down each milestone. I'm hoping to tell my manager in the New Year when I'll be 12 weeks if everything goes well.
Deb


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone, after my last BFN I decided to take a break from forums and work on myself a bit. So much has happened here, I've had a quick read..

Deb - So excited for you! What happened initially, why did you first think it was BFN?

Asp - Wishing you all the best for this cycle! Was the lady who did a DE cycle in India Indian?

Pippi - Good luck this time.

Hi Louise, ajw, krolland, Goldbunny, Karhog and everyone else.

AFM - I've done another FET since writing last. What a rollercoaster. I'm on my phone so will try to keep it brief. Felt what I was pretty sure were implantation cramps 8dpo. Thought I might be pregnant but kept going backwards and forwards second guessing myself. Couldn't hold out so POAS 13dpo. Extremely faint second line! Joy, tears, gratitude, woohoo! HPT was sensitive to 25 so I knew it was on the low side, but I was in the game and boy was I happy. 12 cycles, 44 embies transferred, 1m/c and 1 chem, and finally my turn had come!

Did bloods the same day, but didn't get results that day due to poor communication, grrr, angry but powerless. POAS next morning, again faint second line but no darker.  S***, what's happening? Shouldn't it be darker? Wasn't sure as it was so faint anyway. Intuitively disappointed but waited for day before's blood results.

Beta 6.4  What? How could that be when HPT is only sensitive to 25? Had no clue what was going on. Dr didn't either, asked me to retest in 2 days.  Googled the crap out of it, finally discovered HCG stays in urine longer than blood.  Figured that's what had happened, it was chemical, HCG was on the way down. What a curve ball. 

POAS 15dpo, same faint line. Still? I've used these tests lots of times, and they've always been accurate. Started to get my hopes up again, even convinced myself the line was fractionally darker.. maybe beta is going up, maybe test is much more sensitive than it says. Pray, pray pray. Give blood for beta. Pray, pray, pray. 

Beta 2.1.. all over. Broken hearted. 

And that was yesterday.

So anyway ladies, I wish you all the absolute best. I wanted to update you, but will probably take a break from forums again, I feel it's helping me heal at the moment. Back home for Christmas on Sunday, and I may cycle again next year using DE, but the jury's still out.

Take care and I hope everyone has their baby dreams come true.


----------



## Karhog

Adventurer, so so sorry about this huge disappointment. Life can be so unfair and you have given it your all.
At least you will soon be home amongst your loved ones and can take the time to heal.
Best of luck with whatever decisions you then make. Look after yourself


----------



## LINDY15

Adventurer- Sorry to hear that news, god that's such a rollercoaster of a result.
It took us a while to decide on a donor cycle so take your time on this and who knows 2014 could be the year !

Pippi -  I'm with you on the whole christmas cycles. we have to make a last minute decision on whether we travel home for christmas depending on our result. would be so bitterwseet if we go home.. while everyone else would be celebrating I will be in pieces on the inside. have had no symptoms, am really sick with some viral infection so if this actually is a BFP then I would be in shock.. 16th is otd but way to long as it's 18 days after ec so will have a god on wednesday.
I really hope you have a positive result and celebrate christmas !

Hello to all,
Lindy x


----------



## jules40:)x

Adventurer sorry to here of your torture, really hope you will be blesses very soon xxxx

Pipi I'm right behind you our EC is Wednesday morning - trigger tonight but we only have the 2 follicles, we are doing a tandem cycle though so have doneras back up. hopefully we will have 2 OE to put back but we are going to blast so we will see, they will put 4 back here so a mixture is a possibility - bit worried though as we had twins from 3 day 3OE 2 years ago. 

Does anyone know about lining? Mine is triple layer (?) And 11mm - is that OK / good??

Love an luck to all, our OTD (assuming 14 days from EC ) will be Xmas day xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry adventurer, you have had a rough time, I had a chemical after our ivf in April...terrible roller coaster ride waiting for betas and trying to do hpt tests in between.
If being off these forums helps then stay away....I do think it helps clear your head and give a bit of perspective. 

Good luck debcats with the booking in apt. Do you get another scan then? 
It will remain to be seen if our approach this time of expecting it not to work makes bfn easier....But nice that you got to have the bonus of good news.

Lindy  we are travelling to family for Xmas regardless of the result...don't have the heart to say to my parents that we not going to them for Xmas.  Fingers crossed for good news on the 14th or earlier. 

Good luck Jules....your otd would then be Xmas day! Nice to have the backup of a donor too...so if you got a bfp you would nt know if it was OE or de? 
Yes understand your concerns about twins...especially when you have your hands full already at home.
Our clinic let us out back 3 last time so well probably do that again if we get decent no. of embryos...we are doing EEVA  this time, so we'll see what that reveals. 

I don't know what triple layered means...think once lining is > 7-8mm that's good enough for et.


----------



## Janey waney

This transfer I had today my lining was 12 last time it was 9.7 but befor it's always been 10


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
so sorry to hear your news adventurer - it's heartbreaking especially if you get a positive which turns negative. I first thought I had BFN as I tested too early! I think the next scan will be between 11 and 14 weeks so depends when the midwife books me in. I was so hoping you'd get good news. Take time out to heal and then decide what to do. I was wary at first about doing DE but worked out when I had limited funds, I wanted to give myself best odds of a BFP but I had to let go of genetic link. You have to do what you think is best.
Good luck pippi. 
As for lining, mine last year was triple lined and 10.2 mm (it means it has striped appearance) which is supposed to be good, but it failed. Then this time, I had lining of 7 mm which nurse said was fine, and I got a BFP so I think as long as it's over 5-6 it's ok.
Deb


----------



## Pippi_elk

Had my egg collection this morning and I'm typing this from bed as went and had a snooze after it. They got 15 eggs so really pleased with that.
And my hand didn't swell up like last time at the canuala site so good news all round!! Last time I couldn't use my hand properly for 3-4 days after.
They said if they get 16 egg or or more you are at risk of hyper stimulation so I have to keep an eye on my symptoms..

Dh said when I came round I was asking did his donation go ok? Did he aim right ? Did it all go into the pot ?(we were talking how small/narrow the collection pot was before I went into theatre). He said I gave him the thumbs up even though my eyes were almost rolling back in my head!
So embarrassing...poor nurses to hear that!

Good luck for tomorrow Jules.


----------



## Karhog

Congrats on being pupo Pippi! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good news re EC Pippi - fingers crossed for you for the next stage


----------



## Karhog

Just realised you're not yet pupo Pippi! Fingers crossed you get loads of good embies!


----------



## LINDY15

Pippi, what you said to hubbie after the collection..
I said to DH during this cycle (our first donor cycle) that I was really going to miss the anaesthetic.
So I was told to test 20 days after collection, thought.. that's too long. and tested this afternoon twice and it's positive !
But i also have a light bleed.. going demented..   is this something that can happen?
the clinic isn't close to where I live. should i just goto my doctor and get a blood test done tomorrow morning ?
DH is ecstatic so I haven't told him about the bleed.. if it's something to worry about then I'll tell him tomorrow.
AAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!  need your advice ladies
Lindy x


----------



## Karhog

Lindy, don't panic. I bled (spotted) for nine weeks and had three red gushes. My baby boy is now 7 weeks old!
Unless you are in pain or having a heavy bleed, stay calm.
If you decide to get blood test, you will need another one in a couple of days to check the numbers are doubling.
Rest and relax (if possible!) Best of luck x


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks karhog. trying to stay calm 
Pippi I realised my message to you didn't make sense.. I must have deleted the last bit. 
what i meant to say was what you said to hubbie after waking from the anaesthetic was hilarious !
lindy x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Karhog and Linda. 
I would nt miss the anaesthetic...it alright when its over but i always find the few min when you in theatre but still awake a bit nerve racking.

If the blood is not gushing id say its noting to worry about Linda....yes go to your GP and hope they do blood test. Or can you send blood to the clinic ? When I was preg naturally my gp wouldn't do a blood test as said there was noting they could do anyway. 
But I think after ivf you need to know whats going on...
Early congrats....


----------



## ajw

Hi girls. Sorry for the delay in replying. I'm trying to catch up on work, as I missed so much with appointments and being exhausted from the drugs...

Thanks for asking, we got 2 eggs, which is the same as last time so the extra high dose and the additional two days didn't have any positive effect. Luckily both  eggs fertilized, however, one had stopped dividing by day 3, so we were only able to transfer one. It was a 10 cell whopper though, so I've got everything crossed now. 
OTD 20th Dec. Doc is trying everything this time. Put me on antibiotics, estrogen, progesterone and Lovenox (anticoagulant injections - which hurt like hell!)

I agree with the rest of you that getting results just before Christmas is no fun. Do we visit our friend who's just had a baby on our way down south or will we be too upset? Will we be miserable and spoil everyone's Christmas...? No chance of opting out with my other half though. If he doesn't see his family at Christmas he'd be inconsolable! One of these days we'll have our own family and I'll be able to put my foot down.

Adventurer I hope you get chance to recover from your long and rocky road of treatment and I hope the new year will bring enlightenment and that you'll be able to reach the right decisions. I feel it helps to know that there are other possibilities, like DE or adoption, even if they wouldn't be our first choice. It somehow eases the panic a little. 

Pippi, good luck for fertilization. Hoping you get lots of embies! 15 eggs - that's impressive!

Lindy - hope everything is still going ok and you get a confirmation very soon. I want to congratulate you but not sure if I should?! It certainly looks very positive anyway!!!

Good luck to the other ladies in waiting. Hope you're managing to fill your time and not go too crazy! 

I just had a mince pie with brandy cream, then felt guilty for having alcohol! What do you girls think? Is it bad?? Should I not have any more?? Not sure how much brandy is in it? Aaaah!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope that 10 cell whopper ajw is the golden egg. Pity about the other arresting but all it takes is one. Good your doc throwing everything at it.

I'm sure the amount of alcohol is minimal in brandy cream. A small amount won't make any difference...try not too stress too much. I'd say its better to stay away from unpasteurized products etc.

8 of my 15 eggs fertilised. Was hoping for 60% fertilisation so got a little below that but still pleased and hope there are a few good runners in those 8. Did nt ask how many were mature/immature so must find out to see how many could have actually been fertilised. We are using EEVA (camera to monitor their divison etc.) so they will transfer the highest predictors back on Friday.

Hope ec went well Jules.


----------



## ajw

Wow Pippi, that's fabulous! Good luck for tomorrow. 

Ajw x


----------



## LINDY15

AJW, that's some embie you've got there !!! hard to take it easy at this time of year but be good to yourself and distract yourself with tinsel and lights and smelling mulled wine for the next 2 weeks. 
Pippi well done on your numbers ! Hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow, fingers crossed for you !
I have to go in for my second Bhcg test tomorrow  
Lindy x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for the 2nd hcg Linda..

I'm in for et tomorrow, they said 7 of the embies had gone to 2 cell this morning. The last they're not sure about as they were just looking at them through the glass (they said to count the no. Of cells they need to take them out and roll them about) as they can't take them out of this camera/incubator.


----------



## Sushi Lover

I'm not cycling at the moment, but pop in from time to time. Just wanted to say...

*Lindy*... Many congrats!! That is wonderful news as I know you've been through a lot to get to the this stage. Good luck for the second HCG test. Can I ask... where did you do your donor cycle? UK or abroad?

*Ajw*... great news on being PUPO with a 10-cell whopper! I'm glad it all worked out within that tight time-frame you had. Good luck for next Friday's test.
*
Pippi*... Best of luck for your ET today and I hope EEVA picks some 'high' ones for you

*Adventurer*... sending you some huge virtual hugs   ... I know you are still hurting, but I bet DE works first time for you when you are ready. Take care.

xxx


----------



## deblovescats

good luck ajw and pippi! 
look after yourself adventurer and kirsty - glad to see you still pop in, I know you must be hurting. I'm so praying that you get a good outcome when you both decided to cycle again. I cycled with CARE at Sheffield - couldn't fault them.
AFM - had booking appt with midwife this morning - 9 w +2 - so excited! She was lovely and said she was happy for me, didn't seem to have an issue with me doing it solo or at 46! Because of age and IVF, she's booking me for Consultant led care - which just means I'll also have appts with consultant as well as midwife, but I'm fine with this as long as baby ok. I've got to decide now on screening tests. Then will get scan at 12 weeks and consultant appt. Went out for xmas meal with work yesterday - great - still not telling anyone till xmas, when I'll be about 11/12 weeks.
Good luck to anyone having tx.
Deb


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Kirsty, lovely to see familiar names  hope you are ok and getting through it. 
we went to Prague Fertility Centre, we're not in the UK so any clinic was a 6 hr flight at least. decided on Prague because of more chance of blondes and blue eyes.
They were very good.. straight, but nice with it. MY hcg leves today are at 1472 and progesterone at 8.55. hcg levels have doubled. so I think we can let ourselves believe that I'm pregnant ! and we will now make plans for christmas day abroad and pray that this little embie stays with us  
Pippi -Good luck today with the transfer. we had the embryo monitoring as well.. kinda cool actually.. and nice to get explanations on why decisions are made..at this stage you must be pupo !
AJW - hope you're doing well and taking it easy.
Deblovescats - how are you doing !!! very well by the looks of things.. you must be bursting to tell people especially with christmas coming up... you will make so many people happy  so exciting !!!
right, now we have to chat about our next week and the lies we have to come up with.. too many alcohol fuelled nights ahead.. 
Lindy x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Hi *Lindy*.... wow, what great news about your levels. You must be so excited to finally be pregnant after all the heartache. You really deserve it. Do you mind me asking some things because you are a little in front of me with your fertility story, and now have a BFP after a similar succession of BFNs as I have So did you have 6 OE cycles in the end? What made you move onto DE in the end? Were you advised to do so... or just thought 'we need to try something else' ? What did you think of Serum?

I'm at a real crossroads after so many failures and any advice from someone who's been through it would be fabulous. Thanks.

xxx


----------



## LINDY15

Of course Kirsty. 
It's only from other peoples experiences on here that has gotten me this far so I'm happy to share.
we had 6 OE cycles before we moved onto DE. we had 1 positive result during this time but I miscarried, no heartbeat.
Our last OE cycle was done with PGD and while we dearly wanted success it was partly investigative and proved our fears. 
out of 8 embies, only 1 was normal. that was transferred and we had a BFN. so that was the final straw for us.
we said.. right. time to get our heads around this donor thing. 
It was alot harder for me to come to terms with because I had to accept and mourn that I would not have a child with my eyes/hair/traits/talents.  but it was overcome by my wanting to make my DH a father and then an added bonus of being a mother as well. It took me a while to get through all of that, but chatting to people on FF who did donor cycles and are now mothers brought me to think. what's important here. the need to have a child outweighs the need to have a mini-me. I still joke with DH about the the day he 'cheated' on me with a stranger ;-)
we were advised politely to move onto DE but also made our own decision as well. you can't move on until you're ready.
All I know is that I am one lucky person that I'm in an era where donor cycles are possible and it gives us a bigger chance of having a baby.
So we're one step closer, alot of obstacles ahead.. but 1 step closer.
Pm me if you need anymore info Kirsty.
hope that helps
Lindy x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Lindy*... that really does help. I've never thought about how lucky we are to have that option available to us. Even our mothers wouldn't have had that opportunity and that's only 1 generation away. So we are lucky... you are right.  thank you.

I think that the fear of not having a child/being a Mum is greater than the fear of the baby not having my DNA.. so I understand where you are coming from. Also there is always the chance that the bubba looks exactly like hubby anyway! And that's with OE!

I've been told not to use precious £ on PGD as the likelihood of a high percentage of chromosomally abnormal eggs is about 80% at 41 years of age. I just don't know whether I need that confirmed before I can move on at the moment. The whole closure with OE thing. Still mulling that over.

I notice you had one cycle at Serum... can I ask why you didn't pursue with their donor egg programme? I've heard lots of their donors are from Eastern Europe ...so are fair with blue or green eyes. Was it just 'not for you' ?

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

for goodness sake don't be put off using OE just by statistics. Of course it is a tough decision, and the financial implications are Not Negligible... but, people don't magically fall off a fertility cliff after 39. *points to OE bump*.. it can happen. 

I think moving to DE is perfect for some people but if you need a final shot at OE to get closure before moving to DE, just do it! xx


----------



## LINDY15

Hi,
we went through 6 oe cycles so that was enough for us to move on. I understand DE isn't for everyone, it's a huge step.
I was just passing on my experience to Kirsty.
There was no decision made not to go with Serum, things like flight duration, advice from other FF'ers helped us with Prague. Penny is truely wonderful and plenty of people have had so much success with her.
good luck Kirsty,
Lindy x


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Goldbunny*.... Was that message meant for me? Bit strong! Sorry if it annoyed you.

I was talking about the percentages and costs for PGD. I'm not put off by using OE because of the percentages... far from it. I've had 4 cycles of own egg IVF and one FET... all BFNs. So I'm one of the first people to persevere with it and exhaust all possibilities before going onto DE.

I know it can happen and I'm sufficiently well informed to know that I won't 'magically fall off the fertility cliff'. Also my bank balance proves the costs aren't negligible! I'm nearly 42 and am still going .....

I haven't yet finished with OE cycles... going to Serum next year for another try


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lindy*... thanks so much for your first-hand advice. It's invaluable. I appreciate you passing on your experience.

xx


----------



## Louisej29

Hey all

Hope everyone is doing well.  Losing track a bit of where we are all at but well done to you preg ladies and for those of us not yet there hopefully we wil be soon!

Been following the OE/de discussion with interest as I am in the same position as Kirsty.  
Goldbunny- I don't think it's just the stats that is putting Kirsty off..  There will always be people who prove those odds wrong but after 4 or 5 cycles which have all failed I think you are worn down in every which way possible so going for another OE cycle is a big step really.  

Kirsty. Hope you have success in your next cycle and penny help you!  You definitely deserve success

Lindy.  You must be over the moon ! I've looked into Prague as well and it looks good.  Were your 6 cycles all fresh or fet? 

Goldbunny. Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly!

We are still up in the air with everything really! - feeling sad at the mo knowing I should have a 5 month old or be 5 months pregnant if I hasn't lost my 2 babies.  Reading some of your stories on here gives me hope that one day our dreams will come true too xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Good for you Kirsty.  Never never never give up!!!!! You'll get there !


----------



## goldbunny

bit strong? sorry, i was trying to be encouraging! *confused face*

hugs to louise hope you are doing well x


----------



## Sushi Lover

Thanks *Louise*... after finding out my FET didn't work on Sunday 'worn down' is exactly how I'm feeling. I just need to build up some energy reserves again for the next cycle (Feb or March). But after 5 goes, I think DE will be the next step for us.

xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Goldbunny*... the 'for goodness sake' sounded like you were exasperated with my comments! ... but maybe I took it wrongly. Sometimes things can come out differently to the way you meant them on here.


----------



## Pippi_elk

I'm also enjoying the discussion about OE/DE. I'm not sure we would go down the DE route but it is lurking in the back of my mind. Sorry Kirsty to read you got a bfn from your frostie, frustrating when you get good egg nos to have bfn all the time.
Really useful information Linda.

Hugs Louise, I know its hard especially at this time of year to not think of the 'what ifs'.

I had ET today. 7 embies still going on day 3. EEVA said 4 were high predictors but embryologist said she did n't think one of those high predictors looked great. So we transferred the 3 high predictors back (a 10 cell medium quality, an 8 of high quality and a 7 of good quality). Otd is Xmas day so need to decide do I want blood test on Xmas eve or the day after Boxing Day. The nurse said one of the other girls having ET today did nt want her results on Xmas eve and I think I feel the same. I'd prefer to get bad news after Xmas day or let af show up.


----------



## LINDY15

Louise, sorry you're feeling down.. always around the milestone dates.  
Great news on the transfer Pippi !! all  done now, all you have to need to do is relax.. easier said than done I know.. 

afm - I have been told to rest as much as I can over the next 7-10 days. had a nervewrecking morning and now i'm starting to wobble. It appears that the bleeding could be due to the sac trying to stick to the lining so they have upped my progesterone dosage... I have blood tests again tomorrow. real downer. I was planning on getting decorations and the tree etc this week and now I can't even go for a walk.. very worried.. 
Does anyone know of this experience? and has anyone got ideas on miracle food/supplements to help this happen ? 
Lindy x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry Linda, I have no experience of what you are experiencing but just want to wish you well. Hope the rest (despite the frustration of having to lie about doing noting) will help and that there will be a good outcome.
Do they want the progesterone to be at a certain level ? Hope the blood test today goes well..

I feel guilty now as I'm just lazing about the house all day...and could be up and about but just feeling lazy and hopefully relaxing will help the embryos nestle in.


----------



## Louisej29

Hi Lindy

Hope you're ok- what Did the blood tests show? Make sure you follow doctors orders and rest up! Xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hi Lindy,
How are you doing? Did you have another bloodtest? Hope you get better soon and the bleeding was really an implantation bleeding.   xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all!

Busy thread at the moment - congrats to those with BFPs, love and prayers to those having a tough time of it just now.

I'm a bit beside myself as we are waiting to see if we're having a FET tomorrow or Thursday. Eek! We've defrosted four this morning and thee have survived that, so it just depends what they look like tomorrow. My acupuncturist is on stand by...

As regards alcohol, the evidence is that a small amount of alcohol is not a problem at all. The study that seemed to show it did, actually the drinkers were also taking cocaine... There's a really good book called 'expecting better: why the conventional pregnancy wisdom is wrong and what you really need to know' by Emily Oster where she's re-looked at all the evidence and critically appraised it all. 

Poppy


----------



## Faile

Hi Poppy thanks for that info on the book I just looked it up on amazon and going to get it to have a read.  I just have to say WOW I cannot believe how many eggs you got well done.  I was luck to even get the 3 follicles from my one ovary and my other ovary is now pushed so high up no one can get to it ......Good luck with your little beans I hope they look great!!

xxFaile


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks all for asking after me. 
I went for the blood test yesterday and had good numbers again at 5202 but I had a fresh bleed which has been the worst one since last week and had the feeling that AF was arriving. 
I still though.. oh well nothing I can do but think positively about the numbers. 
then I texted my dr (she is on holidays) and she said to go straight to the hospital to get a scan. (she's not the type to panic)
So we went to the e.r. as the obs/gyn clinic was overbooked. 
thankfully the sac is still growing and he couldn't explain the bleeding but told me to go on complete bedrest and only get up to goto the loo. I completely broke down afterwards.. the doctor didn't know where to look but kept telling me in broken english.. no tears.. no tears.. DH had to explain they were tears of relief..
The bleeding has stopped and I have spent the last 24 hrs on the couch and bed. 
While it is a bit boring, I'll do anything to stay pregnant.
Another blood test tomorrow and scan on thursday. Rollercoaster but am alot calmer today
Pippi- glad to hear you're letting the little ones settle in !
Poppy good to see you back , hope the embryos behave for you overnight and you have a good transfer tomorrow. 
and you bring good news that a small bit of alcohol is not a problem.. not going to hit the bottle just yet.. 
Love to all and thanks for thinking of me
Lindy x


----------



## Louisej29

Lindy.  Hope blood test goes well today and you are not moving from the sofa.  Fingers crossed all ok. 

Poppy. Good luck with the fet. I'm impressed with how many eggs you got! 

Good news re the alcohol !!!  

Will buy that book - sounds good

Love to everyone else

Xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

All three are still going, two now six cell and one eight cell so we're hanging on to see if we get a blast or two for Thursday. I'm only having one put back whatever, as even the faint prospect of twins freaks me out (and we'd have to sell the camper van!) and with another 13 in the freezer still we've plenty of opportunity for another go or two. If more than one makes it to blast they can refreeze them.

Quite how I'm going to survive the next 48 hours I don't know! I was amazed I slept last night. Have booked the next couple of days as annual leave although plenty of people at work know what's happening - I figure the more people rooting for you the better. I'm a massive believer in the power of positive thinking/prayer.

Failing that there is always shopping and I have had a splurge on the Boden web site, even though it's money I shouldn't really be spending...

Poppy


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope blood tests revealed good news Linda, totally understand how bored you are but I've be of the same mind set that you'll do anything to stay pregnant.

Good luck tomorrow with ET poppy...I had 3 transferred (at day3) ...no way do I want multiples but embryologist said best way to increase pregnancy chance is to transfer 3 while the odds of multiples are low....but obviously a risk. I got 3 transferred last time and only a chemical so think for me that's a good enough indicator that most are not great quality,

Embryologist rang to say we have one frozen of out the 4 that they took to 5/6 days....2ab blast. Pleased we have one back up.


----------



## LINDY15

Poppy - that's great news on your embies !! You have so much in the freezer as well..
Pippi - Nice to know you have backup !!
AFM - the latest blood tests reveal they didn't double, went from 5202 to 8558.. not sure what to take from this but I suppose at least they're increasing.


----------



## Dawnie22

Hello ladies 

Congrats to all the BFPs and   to all the BFNs. 

I am a BFN   and feel awful  

I had a negtive test and got AF on my birthday!! I am now 41 and don't know what to do .. 

i was a slow responder and my DH has Azoopermia , there is enough frozen to have another go but I don't feel too hopeful. I also had a urinary tract infection during the whole process and wonder if this affected anything? 

Would you lovely over 40s ladies recommend any partiular clinics?? We had to pay for this last cycle and will have to pay for more.. 

Dawnie x


----------



## krolland70

Hi Dawnie, speak to Peny at Serum in Athens, much cheaper than UK even with travel, they are amazing, I had 3 goes here and have just had one with them. They do donor eggs, sperm, own egg etc and really look into why things have failed and how to really maximise your chances. They are so friendly, kind, you can can email Peny any time with any question and she will reply, they do not make you feel like a failed aging hopeful like they do in the UK. You will see loads of stuff about them on FF, you cna have a phone consult or fly out in Jan when flights are cheap and have a free consult in person.

Kate
xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Hi Kate 

Thank you for this info, I suggested this to my DH and he said we should have a few months off thinking about IVF and then think   I get his point as it is very stressful and demanding but time is not on my side  

How long do you have to be in Greece for ?


----------



## Louisej29

Dawnie.  Sorry to hear your news.  If You wanted a good uk clinic the lister are good.  Though expensive. ! 
X


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you Louise. I know a lady on here who said the lister is good too. I just don't know what would make it successful next time! 
I am very lucky as I do have 2 children who are 15 and 12 from my ex but my new husband has azoopermia and we are desperate for our own. 

He is more laid back than me though so not as much in a hurry! 

Have you used the lister ?


----------



## LINDY15

Dawnie, so sorry to hear your sad news.. 
I understand your need to get on with things as time is of the essence.. I was the same (we've been through 6 cycles)
and DH made me slow up a bit..  If this pregnancy keeps   I'll be 43  when giving birth.If you have the time and patience you only need to read through earlier pages of this topic to see how many ladies in their 40's got pregnant successfully. 
It was doing this that made me calm down a bit, take the time to get back to myself and enjoy ourselves as a couple before embarking on another cycle a few mths later. 

Take care.. 
Lindy x


----------



## Dawnie22

Ahhhh Lindy I am keeping everything crossed for you  

How far are you and did you go to serum too? 

I think you're right I need to take time as we may even change our minds again. We will go away for a few days next week and spend quality time together ,

Xx


----------



## LINDY15

Only 5 weeks Dawnie.. had a dramatic week with bleeding etc but that has stopped and
the scan this morning revealed 2 black spots... twins..  
So I'm sitting here a bit like a dazzled rabbit.. afraid to even think we could be that lucky that both will survive but very happy they are there for the timebeing so am very positive !
Enjoy your time away,
Lindy x


----------



## Dawnie22

AMAZING !!!!  
Am over the moon for you! Twins how wonderful !! I have everything crossed for you 

Xxxxx


----------



## LINDY15

forgot to say Dawnie.
We went to Serum and had a lovely experience with Penny, sadly that wasn't successful but nothing to do with the clinic. 
I had a cyst which was aspirated last minute in london and had to goto Athens straight after and missed out in a few days of drugs blah blah. 
We were successful in Prague fertility clinic but it's a DE cycle, our first.
and to correct myself. I've lost track but this is our 7th cycle not 6th.. losing it with old age


----------



## Karhog

Dawnie, I used Gest clinic in Prague following many unsuccessful attempts here. They were fantastic before, during and after treatment.
They also offer all  options of OE as well as donor and seem far more advanced than this country with their procedures......cheaper too.
I was successful using donor and now have an eight week old little boy....totally recommend them even if we hadn't been successful we would have gone back.

Lindy.......TWINS!! Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Louisej29

Lindy.  What an amazing Xmas present that is- twins !!!  Wow.  Well done. Great news.  How many embies did you put back- were they blasts??


----------



## Dawnie22

Wow congratulations on your baby boy   how lovely! 
You must be madly in love with him xxx
I read a lot about donor eggs and how successful they are ! At least that is an option although I don't know how I'd feel that the child's not related to my kids but I imagine that is irrelevant when you hold your baby xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Wow Linda....twins! So maybe that explains some of your symptoms? Have they said to keep resting for the next while....or what's the plan. 
But exciting....


----------



## Dawnie22

I received an email from serum and they said that my DH would have to undergo another sperm retrieval as we can't transport frozen sperm to Greece. I know he will not do this as it was hard for him and he would question why we just don't do it here.


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you Karhog, 
I am thinking Prague as If i have to use DE eventually, my grandparents were all Eastern european. I just wanted to give my own eggs another go first  
Only thing that concerns me is the transport of DH sperm abroad. Do youi know if this is possoble and how compliacted is it? DH has said he will not be prepared to do another sperm retrival as there is enough here for another go! (and it was painful etc etc) 

I only had 3 eggs at retrieval and they were all immature, 2 matured overnight and were fertlised with icsi but they had to open 4 vials to find moving sperm!! 
I was on the highest dose of all the drugs, do you think this may have affected my eggs? I do wonder what would be different if I did it again


----------



## Karhog

Hi Dawnie, I'm not sure how easy it would be to transport dh sperm or if the drug dose you were on affected egg quality.
Why not get a list of your questions and email them? ( I communicated with Zdenek via Praga Medica) He was fantastic and answered all my initial queries promptly and via email so I could then decide whether or not to progress with a consultation. 
Good luck with whatever route you decide to take


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone ....sorry haven't been on for awhile.... have been reading up all things IVF..... and trying to calm down re disappointment of learning I will now only be STARTING down reg END of January...... hey, I planned on being PREGNANT by end of January!!! 
...... Anyway, rant over...... am accepting the delay and looking forward to Christmas-time. I've read all since last post & hope I don't leave anyone out ..... 

Adventurer & Kirsty - all the best to you both with whatever decision you make.

AJW - Hope your OTD today brings you the best news!

Lindy - Congratulations on the super news re twins - stay on the sofa & be pampered!

Deblovescats & Goldbunny - Hope the pg going well for you both.

Karhog - Congratulations on the birth of your son!

Krolland70 -  couldn't help laughing out loud when you referred to being made feel like an "aging hopeful in the UK" - that's exactly how it feels to me!  And we're only starting IVF !  

Louisej29 -  Hope you're ok?  It's hard when thoughts of 'what if' come to mind .... my first miscarriage was in 2007 and another in 2011.... it stresses me out when I dwell too much on the idea that I should be a Mother of a 6 and a 2 year old ..... but they're not the cards we were dealt.  There is always hope and maybe IVF will bring you that precious baby in 2014.  

Pippi-Elk - fingers crossed for you to have the stickiest embies.... interested to hear you had 3 transferred.  We were made sign document to say no more than 2 tx at a time.  
  
Faile - Best of luck to you with the fresh DET in February.  Interested to read re your high ovary - my Consultant said something about that re one of mine & am praying it won't be an issue.

Poppy Doc - That book sounds a good read! Good luck with the FET.

Dawnie - I'm so sorry you've had a BFN. Let's hope 2014 brings better luck for you and those of us waiting for precious babies.

Sending everyone the best of luck and a peaceful happy Christmas-time.


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's strange Melanie, my clinic more or less encouraged 3 to be transferred...but that's at day 3. I'm also in NI but went to Glasgow for treatment. This time we used embryoscope to predict which embryos are likely to go to blast. We transferred 3 high predictors, the embryologist was a bit more hesitant about transferring 3 high predictors as they have no data on high predictors and over 40s. She said if I was in the age group 40-42 she might only recommend 2 high predictors but as I'm 43 she though the risk of multiple less.
Maybe your clinic will only transfer 2 blasts....will they not transfer 3 at day 2/3 as they would have a lower chance of BFP ? 


Sorry Dawnie, I know noting about transporting frozen sperm but tough one for you and your dh to have to make that decision.


----------



## Dawnie22

Thanks guys for your help, let's hope 2104 is our year! 

I feel like I need to decide whether to give argc a go or go straight abroad for less cost and more try's! 

Xx


----------



## LuckyE

Hello everyone.
I'm not sure if this is the right place for me. I am curently cycling. Downregging now and am 41 in january. I have joined the Dec/Jan cycle buddies but wasn't sure if it was right for me because of my age and AMH. 

Your advice would be most welcome 

LuckyE


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes LuckyE you are in the right place. I looked at the current cyclers thread but feel I'm too old....I can't relate to the 20-30 somethingers.


----------



## LuckyE

Thank youx


----------



## jules40:)x

Welcome Lucky and good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## LuckyE

Hi guys

I have a question for any animal lovers. 

I thought I'd get myself a kitten but someone said that I shouldn't if I was pregnant because of toxemia (??)But everyone has cats. I'm not really an animal person but I thought now would be the time.


----------



## BECKY7

LuckyE  as for kitten you not suppose to clean kitten poo poo cos of tox but if your DH are happy to clean it then that is fine also I was told to clean kitten or cat poo poo from fresh not 3 day old  hope that make sense as my freind is a vet and she got indoor cat and she got pregnant and clean cat poo poo from the min the cat finish  so sould be ok 
Becky7 xx


----------



## LuckyE

Thanks for confirming Becky7.


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi All

Welcome to the thread, Lucky. Amazing news, Lindy, hope everything keeps progressing ok. Best wishes to all!

We had transfer of a blast on Thursday. They showed us a picture of it but I was squeamish about taking the picture home as it felt like tempting fate. Everything went fine, so now PUPO. Gulp. The unit is closed when I should be having my blood checked on 27th so I have been dispatched with some urine tests to use. DP took the whole day off so we went and had coffee and a cake after and true romantic that he is (!) he said that whatever happened with this he thought we ought to get married. At which point I was so overcome I burst into tears!

Poppy


----------



## BECKY7

OMG poppy  that is fanastic news congrats  and  OMG you had 40 eggs and now 17 frostie in the freezer that is amazing for 42  congtats 

Becky7 xx


----------



## Faile

Oh Poppy that's so wonderful I am such a sap I am crying it's happy tears !! Congrats on being PUPO and on such a great man !!  

Hi Becky   how are you doing?? No sneaky test yet   hoping and praying for you  

Welcome Lucky, I hope everything goes well on your cycle   

Dawnie sorry I am not sure about sperm transport I do know there are companies that specifically deal with it but haven't really looked I to it myself.  Good luck with whatever choice you make, I always try to do research and the for me it becomes a gut decision.

Melanie it looks like you and I will be cycling together  I am to take my DEPOT shot on the 23rd/24th of Jan as long as AF plays along...  they never even got to my one ovary at all and when I went for my latest US they again brought up how difficult it was to even see, I kept telling the clinic it didn't matter as I had decided to go donor route all I wanted to know was if my uterus was okay....I know that when  they did my EC they did try to get to my Rt side but it was just not going to happen ...

Lindy how are things? I hope you and the twins beans are doing well  

Pippi-I hope your 2ww is going well       Wow 3 embies I was nervous with thinking of putting back 2 but secretly I would be happy with twins 

To any lovely ladies I missed   to us all!! 

xxFaile


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats poppy....at least you should have happy memories of your first ivf even if you don't get the desired result and you have so many frozen that  you have lots of backups.

Know how you feel about the picture, I got a USB stick of the 3 transferred embryos dividing over the first  42 hours...have taken it home and looked at it but really won't know what to do with it ifs a bfn. Just another reminder of our disappointment.

Getting loads of cramps last night and today, af would be due tomorrow or Monday so on constant knicker watch. 

Faile. After the last bfn after 3 being transferred back I'm not so nervous this time, think the odds of a bfn are so much greater than triplets! Good luck with the DE cycle.


----------



## Faile

Thanks Pippi   I wish I could even get 3 eggs from myself, but that's okay my ship for my own eggs has sailed but the dream of being a Mum is still there and I am excited with the next step.  I am always so over joyed when I hear of one of us over 40's getting pregnant with our own eggs    Poppy I must admit you are totally my new rock star with the amount of eggs you got    I will be happy with at least 2 blast from my donor, and pray for a frostie for the just in case!

xxFaile


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Poppy - that's really amazing news, so many eggs & 17 frosties.  Congrats. 


Dawnie -  i used Kosta from kynisi service for sperm transfer. I was happy with him, all was done efficiently. 
There is also Sunil from cryozoom but he was in  Far East with embryo delivery at the time. I read good reviews about him, too. 
Best of luck to all lovely ladies


----------



## jules40:)x

Poppy congrats, far too emotional at the moment I burst into tears - dh thinks I'm mad I nearly cried in the card shop when I read the words inside!! Roll on OTD, 7 more sleeps xx


----------



## LuckyE

Congratulations Poppy - how romantic. 

Am rooting for you Pippi & Jules40


----------



## PoppyDoc

We do apparently hold the Sheffield ACU record for my age... We now just have 13 in the freezer, but I'm so hoping that even if it doesn't work this time we'll still have enough for a sibling down the line. 

I put it down to a year of traditional Chinese medicine. It's something I would recommend - a good book is How to get pregnant by Dr Zhai - I am sure that the acupuncture and herbs made a big difference, and she's used it for male factor infertility too.

Another really positive story - someone I work with had been trying for a long time. Had a miscarriage, followed by an ectopic and lost a tube, followed by another miscarriage, followed by another ectopic and then hit the menopause at 37. Three or four lots of IVF, all unsuccessful, was considering the next step but had been having acupuncture all the while and got pregnant spontaneously! As I said to her, I was just impressed they were still having sex for fun after all that...

Poppy


----------



## LINDY15

Poppy congratulations !!! you can fill your head with wedding planning during your 2www. Wonderful news !!!
Welcome lucky E and good luck on your cycle, I have no advice to give on cats I’m afraid.
Dawnie hope you get your Dh’s transport issue sorted.
Faile good luck in your up and coming cycle
Becky, not sure where you are in your cycle but hope you are doing well !
Pippi and Jules fingers crossed for you !!
Jules, hope you’re getting through your 2ww ok..


Afm – BHCG levels still rising but progesterone levels not so good..My dr is on holiday so will text her later
for advice on what to do. 
I’m on progesterone suppositories so not much else I can do.So worried.
And of course I have been googling everything to do with it which doesn't help. Today is is a blue day
but Poppy your news put a smile on my face 
Lindy x


----------



## jules40:)x

Lindy what is your progesterone level? Our clinic says over 20 is fine - hope u get a reply from ur  doc xxx

Just suppose I had done a poas and got a BFP what are the chances of it still being trigger? I'm 6dp 5dt and it 'theoretically' was afternoon wee xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jules40 and lindy15 that is fabs new many congrats and yes Juile is right over 20 is ok so if your worry do another progestrone till you get hold of your doctor.
Jules I am too 6dp 5dt and still couldn't do the test yet lol and did you have any symptoms for you to do the test
Becky7 xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad Linda everything ok. Sorry I don't know about Prog levels...but al teats you taking Prog supplements.

Good luck Jules for bfp. 

I'm Feeling very nervous now, felt noting much today, more cramps this evening and feel AF is imminent. Tomorrow is my af due day so hope u get thorough it ok.
If af does not arrive, I'm not going to do a HPT early or on otd day (Xmas day). I don't want to get a bfn on Xmas day.  I'll see if I can hold off testing until the clinic ring with results on Friday. 

I'm off to my parents tomorrow for Xmas and hence no internet, maybe I'll get online with mobile but roaming makes it expensive...or I'll try post when I get to my sisters house.

Sorry in a hurry here so no time for more personals.

Everyone have a great Xmas. Roll on 2014 and bfps.


----------



## Faile

Jules I have been reading the Dec 2ww thread and I am giggling at you!! I am so excited for you I love that you tested at tescos and have now done another! There is no way I could keep that from my DH I am the worst when I lie, I giggle....I completely understand your apprehension as it is early but I just want to say

Congratulations!!  

I hope your beans stick !

xxFaile


----------



## LINDY15

sorry for lack of personals.. just wanted to  pop in and say yes it's below 20 and doctor said nothing else they can do
it's a waiting game.. i'm trying to take it easy but so much to do for christmas.. and I was looking forward to it but now 
am miserable and upset that we may not have a happy ending.. last miscarriage also happened around christmas.
I won't write for a while but will pop in to see how you are getting on.. Thanks for all your support.. good to have when you can't really tell anyone else.
Hope there are BFP's over christmas
and have a Happy Christmas everyone !
Lindy x


----------



## urbangirl

Just popping in because I saw Lindy's post, 
If you're on suppositories do you think the injections might help?  Maybe if you went to A&E and told them that you need injectable progesterone because you might have a miscarriage and the pessaries aren't sufficient maybe they could do something?  I don't know, I think that is what I  would try, though. One of the things progesterone does is raise the body temperature a little bit, so keep warm.  Good luck.


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi All

Feeling a bit wobbly, with quite a bit of pinky-brown discharge this morning but no frank bleeding. Test date not til sat, although suspect it may be all over before then anyway. Anyone got any advice to offer?

Poppy


----------



## Louisej29

Lindy. Hope you're ok.  Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Poppy. It could well be implantation spotting so try not to panic too much if it's not full on bleeding. Good luck Saturday- don't test early!! 

Hope everyone else ok x lots of love


----------



## Karhog

Lindy... I would also seek help to try and increase progesterone. I had miy suppoisitries increased when I became pregnant and started spotting.
Poppy...I agree with Louise. Could well be implantation. I also had pinky discharge prior to test date and the timings about right. Fingers crossed.
Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## Faile

Lindy I am so sorry you are going through this Sending you hugs and love over the holidays    

PoppyDoc I have to say that even though I know I would be panicking same as you are right now, I have read from so many women that have bleeds and all the ladies that are on my clinics that are veterans and know more then me all say bleeding is very common in IVF pregnancies.  When you think about how we actually get pregnant and that a catheter is put into us we really shouldn't be surprised to see so e blood.  The ladies have also,said that there seems to be even more chance of bleeding with donor eggs for some reason....Wishing and hoping the best for you    

xxFaile


----------



## LINDY15

Thanks for your support and advice ladies. 
I'm on maximum dosage so there is nothing else that can be done . wish there was some magic food i could eat !
Poppy, spotting can be good news and at this stage usually can be implantation bleeding so try not to worry.. easier said than done I know !
Lindy x


----------



## PoppyDoc

Quite a bit of fresh bleeding this morning so my hopes are receding. 

Poppy


----------



## Louisej29

Poppy.  Sorry to hear that.  Still hoping you'll be ok though. 

Have a good Xmas everyone and hope 2014 brings us all the luck we deserve and that this time next year we will all either have babies in our arms or have big bumps!


Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Poppy so sorry to read that   Thinking of you

Lindy - hope you're doing ok?

Everyone else - have a lovely christmas and happy thoughts and baby dust to us All       

Grey xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

i girls, bfn for me I'm afraid. Tested last night with hpt snd nothing. Had no symptoms the last few days so was expecting bad news. Feel sad and angry with my body. Still waiting on af. Not going to go a 3rd time.
On mobile so sorry no personals.


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Pippi


----------



## LuckyE

Sorry Pippi


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

I hope you've had a relatively relaxing Christmas whatever you were doing.

Pippi - I'm so sorry.  Are you absolutely sure, how sensitive is the HPT, when was/is your beta?  Would you think of adoption?

Lindy - I hope you're Ok, I'm praying for a miracle.

Poppy - So sorry this is happening, I hope you're holding out Ok.

AFM - I'm back in NZ and now Christmas is over I'm starting to feel sad and depressed as everything's sinking in.  I feel like there's precious little I can do about it, except go the donor route and we're going to get a sperm DNA fragmentation test for DH.  I really don't know if I have the strength to go through any more but I'm not making any decisions at the moment.  I also wonder just what I've done to my body with the constant barrage of drugs and growing my ovaries to ridiculous sizes.  Trying to be at peace with where I'm at and I certainly feel extremely blessed to have DS.  In all honesty I look at him and have no idea how we managed it.  I pray that all you ladies will find a way to hold your precious baby in your arms one day soon.

xxx


----------



## LINDY15

Pippi   so sad for you ... Take care of yourself.
Poppy how are you doing?
Adventurer, de is certainly a big thing to get your head around.
I was so surprised though how less intrusive the actual process is and was a bit relieved to be honest after so many oe cycles.
Afm- still hanging in there however more that will last. Am happy we got through christmas day with no dramas. I have taken on the attitude that despite the low prog levels , if i am not in pain and i don't have a heavy bleed then be happy i am pregnant. Scan next week and my dr is back so lets hope I make it that far !
Love to all and belated Chrstmas greetings and hope you have a peaceful and productive 2014,
Lindy xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Oh Pippi, and you'd done so well with numbers and quality! It's so hard to make sense of it isn't it? I'm thinking, well, if this hasn't work what more can I do differently? 

Thinking of you Adventurer. I guess using de would be similar to having a FET, which I have to say has not been to onerous at all - the worst bit is definitely the bit around egg collection with a full cycle. 

Poppy


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls. Adventurer the beta was 9. ..that was 2 days before otd but I only got results today. Have to get it tested again in case its etopic. Still no af but guess this will probably just as last time where I had low betas and then AF a week later.

Don't know about adoption...Adventurer....we are thinking of that but not sure what we want at the minute if we can't have success with OE.
I still have one frostie but sorry to say have absolutely no confidence that it will work.

Sorry so hear you feel so despondent adventurer, if you are thinking of using DE then there is no big rush and you can take some time to clear your head before you go ahead.

Hang in the Linda. Take one day at a time...I guess if there is no heavy bleed that's a good sign. 

Good luck Poppydoc, hopefully you will have better news than me..but yea its really fustrating when all the numbers look ok and you get a bfn. Waste of time eating organic veg and taking all these supplements.


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry pippi - gutted for you. And for anyone else getting a BFN - have been there so know how you feel.
I think you're amazing adventurer - you've given it so many goes and this time of year is so hard. Give yourself time to decide what's best to do. 
glad you're hanging in there lindy - sending positive vibes.
AFM - I took time to deliberate about DE - I didn't even take the option of OE as statistics were low and finance was an issue as I'm on my own. I took the option to try and increase my odds and though I'll always feel deprived of not having a genetic link, I feel so much that I'm growing this baby and getting attached. I take time in a morning (after inserting the pessary - I know TMI) to talk to it (although I can't see any sign yet) and touch it. I also liked my donor pen portrait. I said I needed to give myself the best chance of having a baby. 
I've been very good this xmas - avoiding all the things I should have - what I'm craving at the moment is a prawn cocktail which I can't have! It's all worthwhile. I'm doing ok, taking things one step at a time - now 11 w + 3 so counting down to 12 weeks when I'll feel safer, though I know things can still go wrong! I'm looking forward to the scan on 8th Jan - so want to be reassured!
Happy New Year to everyone - I know it'll be a sad one for some people - and I so pray everyone gets what they so deserve - the chance to be mums!
Deb


----------



## Melanie244

Hello Everyone 

Hope those who could had a lovely peaceful Christmas & big hugs to those who found it tough going this year..... I had a lovely time, yet feeling guilty wishing time away....as I just want next year to arrive so I can truly get started on 1st IVF cycle!

Pippi Elk - I am so sorry you're dealing with disappointment of BFN.  I know it's so frustrating.  You'd asked earlier re transferring 3.... I'm new to all this so not sure if my document relates to only 2 blastocysts?  But definitely signed something to say only 2 transfers at a time.  Hope you're treating yourself to help deal with this loss.... as you suggested organic veg and supplements are often over-rated!

LuckyE - Welcome - best of luck to you this cycle - is this your first? AF depending I should be starting downreg (spray?) early February.  Hope there aren't too many side effects from the drugs.

Poppy Doc - So sorry you're dealing with a loss - hopefully it might be some consolation eventually that you have frozen embies....and, of course, big congratulations on your proposal!

Faile - Yes we're overlapping on cycle but think you'll be good bit ahead of me.... AF depending, it's possible I won't be starting downreg til early February   ..... I'm beyond impatient to get started!  Very best of luck to you with this cycle.

Lindy15 - I'll keep fingers crossed for you and hope next week's scan shows you 2 healthy beanies.

Altai & Becky7 - Sorry BFNs - hope you're doing ok.

Dawnie - hope you got matters sorted re transport for DH abroad?

deblovescats - Hope January scan reassures you all'sgoing well with your pg.

Adventurer - You're right to feel blessed with your DS.  Going the DE route is a major decision I'm sure.... but some seem to suggest the DE cycles are actually less stressful than OE cycles.... so if you decide on that, at least you may have a simpler process.  I'm doing OE cycle in 2014 (my first) and feeling a little anxious about it.... but we're all brave ladies here ....onwards & upwards!

Greyhoundgal - hope you're ready for January cycle - best of luck to you.

Loiusej29 - Yes, it'd be just super to think this time next year we could all have either babies or bumps 

Jules40 - Congratulations on your BFP ! A wonderful Christmas prezzie 

Babydust to all.......... see you all on the other side .........roll on 2014..... where I wish everyone's dreams come true.....

Mel


----------



## Faile

Hello Ladies I just wanted to drop in and say hello and try to catch up and do course wish everyone Merry Christmas and the very best in 2014 

Pippi Elk I am so sorry about your results it's such a hard process when we try everything to be so positive and then to be hit with such a hard blow...I hope you take time to grieve threw this I truly think that we should to be able to move forward.

On a side note I know that there are some ladies like myself that have for various reasons decided to go the donor route, I wanted to post something I found that I thought was a great article and hopefully will put your mind at ease *adventurer* 
If you do decided to go that way ..
http://eggdonorsblog.giftovlife.com/epigenetics

I really found it was a wonderfully written article...I hope everyone is well sending lots of love and  To us all in the New Year!!

xxFaile


----------



## Louisej29

What a great article faile. Thank you for sharing. 

Wishing all you lovely ff ladies a happy 2014 and I hope all our hopes and dreams come true xx


----------



## shubbie

First of all - Happy New Year to everyone. Hoping that we all get what we are wishing for this year. I've never posted on here before. As it's the beginning of the new year I'm sure I'm not the only one who has only one thing uppermost in her mind so I thought I would share my experience with you all in the hope that someone might be able to offer me some advice.

I got married 3 years ago, and it wasn't until the last year that I started thinking something wasn't right as nothing had happened on the pregnancy front. I have been so naive as I assumed everything would be ok. My husband and I decided this time last year that we should get ourselves checked and it turned out the problem is on my side. I found out on the eve of my 40th birthday that I have low AMH which was a real shock. I had my first IVF cycle in May, having taken DHEA and Co10 for 2 months, and we were delighted when I fell pregnant. Sadly, things did not progress well as the embryo growth and heart beat was poor from the outset and by week 9, the heartbeat stopped. I had an ERPC and we were able to find out that the foetus was genetically abnormal showing signs of Down's. It took me a few months to get myself together again and think about IVF but eventually I started another cycle in November.

Here's where my head is totally messed up. I did exactly the same cycle, although they started me on 450 menopur. Every time I went for a scan, no follicles grew at all. In the end, after 13 days they cancelled it. I just cannot understand why I had no response at all. I know that every cycle can be different, but I am baffled. Have been on a real downer ever since but am determined that I will try again, but just wanted some thoughts as to what has happened and whether anyone has any similar experiences. Hope I've posted this in the right place!


----------



## Louisej29

Hi shubbie

Sorry to read of your mc.  I didn't want to read and run but not sure I can offer much advise - not been in that situation before but can understand how difficult and baffling it must be if the clinic are not giving you any answers.  

Have you thought about changing stimulation drugs from menopur to gonal f?  Or changing clinics? 

Don't give up and keep trying !

Love Louise x


----------



## shubbie

Thanks for taking the time to reply Louise. Sorry to hear about your situation too. The clinic are talking about doing a different protocol with different drugs, and they did mention Gonal F. I am just terrified of having another poor response. Got to keep positive though and try again. What's happening with you? Xx


----------



## Louisej29

Shubbie. The whole thing is such a horrible rollercoaster isn't it. If someone had told me we would be in this position I'd never have believed them.  Weve had 2 failed ivfs, 2 miscarriages and no frosties ! Gearing up for our fifth cycle now! 

But yes you're right have to keep positive. Have to hold onto hope.  Where abouts are you doing your cycles and when will you start again ? 

Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Adventurer

Lindy - Fingers crossed that there haven't been any more dramas and you're still hanging in there. Good luck for your scan next week. 

I feel ok about using DE, probably it would be an Indian donor, and I've done a  lot of research about it. But I'm grieving the lost opportunities I've had with OE. When I Iook at my signature, I feel so sad that I've tried so hard, 44 transferred, 12 cycles. Plus my Dr has now suggested it might be an issue with DH's sperm, and that has added to my frustration I think.

Pippi - I hope you are holding out ok. How was your next beta? It sounds like some time out might help you decide what to do re. adoption, etc.

Deb - It's so lovely to hear success stories. I can't believe you're nearly into the 2nd trimester, time flies! It sounds like you'll have a great bond with your little one, you're doing all the right things.

Melanie - Here's hoping you have beginners luck for your first cycle!

Faile - Thanks for the article on Epigenetics, very interesting. I suppose the same thing applies for surrogacy too.

shubbie - Welcome. That is frustrating, to have a very poor response with the same meds that gave you a good one. What did your Dr say? I know every cycle is different but I can't explain why that happened. Will you try again? I know it is fairly common for women your age to have low AMH, and for embryos to be genetically abnormal, I say your age because you're 5 years younger than me! But you did get pregnant, which is a great sign, maybe the clinic just needs to get your stimming needs right.

Hi to Louise and everyone else.

AFM - We're camping at the moment, it's Summer here in NZ. Trying to forget all my troubles but it's not so easy. I've never been diagnosed with depression, but I'm pretty sure I'm depressed at the moment. I think it can go hand in hand with infertility, and suppose I just need to ride with it.


----------



## Faile

Adventurer, I just wanted to say if you haven't already gone to so done about the depression I would go sooner then later, I left it and it nearly broke me...Imhave now got better, but Inhave had help and I am now going to a therapist which has made a huge difference.  The biggest thing that helped me was coming to terms with the fact that I should and could grieve both the MC Inhad as well as the loss of my own eggs.  I felt less as a women and couldn't understand how my husband could love me, I felt I was alone.  Talking to someone and also this sight has been a huge help for me.  I wish you nothing but the best in 2014  xx


----------



## shubbie

Louise: You've had a difficult journey - hope this next cycle is the one for you. I'm planning on doing another one in the next couple of months, maybe February. Been feeling low so just want to get my head in the right place first.

Adventurer: thanks so much for your kind words. I will try again; going to have a follow up to consider what drugs / protocol they suggest. Dr had mentioned Gonal F so let's see. I have been feeling v low, and have decided to get some help with it. Am going to see a therapist. I find it very hard to talk about infertility with the few people that I have told. They all mean well, but I really need to speak to someone with expertise. Don't want to o down the anti depressants route as scared that will mess up IVF. I agree with Faile: if you recognise that something's not right, better to see someone rather than ride it out alone...


----------



## LINDY15

Hi Adventurer, hope you have success in your new path.
As Faile said, it might be good to chat to someone about what you've been through.
the hardest thing to get over istrying to convince yourself that you're not a failure. I have been through the same thing and convinced myself that DH should find someone younger, at least he would have a better chance of being the dad he deserves to be. And then at least I wouldn't feel such a failure and wouldn't be so guilty. Thankfully DH scoffed at the whole notion but at the time it made total sense to me.

Shubbie, sorry to hear this cycle had a poor response, I don't have advice but i have had several cycles and every one was different with no pattern so the next one could be the one.

hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm about to gush ... had a  7 week scan this morning and 2 heartbeats measuring at 7 weeks so bang on! So happy I cried. DH had a big smile across his face. neither of us slept well last night. We were so nervous because at this scan the last time I was pregnant they couldn't see a heartbeat and I had a missed miscarriage. 
Still have to take it easy and I know so much can happen between now and the next milestone but I have never gotten this far so I'm thrilled to be in a whole new territory !! Dr was talking about the prena test and nuchal test ?? have no idea but I'm not sure I can do prena test as it's at 9 weeks at I would have fly to get it done, but Dr is going to look into it for me. 
I'm not doing anymore progesterone tests.. the Dr told me to forget about them, we are doing all we can to support the pregnancy and so far it has worked, she mentioned that the progesterone blood test only accounts for a fraction of the total progesterone in my body and all of the rest of it helps support as well.
so I'm happy with that explanation!
Thanks for the support so far ladies.. don't know what I'd do without you all,
Lindy x


----------



## jules40:)x

Lindy soooo pleased for you, I'm so nervous about our scan xx


----------



## Sushi Lover

Haven't been posting for a while as having a bit of time out from all this TTC lark... but I saw Lindy's post and just had to respond!

*Lindy*.... I'm so, so pleased for you and hubby. I got tears in my eyes reading about your 7 weeks scan and seeing the 2 heartbeats. That must have been magical. You've been through so many cycles to get to this stage... you really deserve it. Your story gives me hope that I'll be in your position soon.

Keep us in touch! xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Lindy.  Fantastic news.  Congratulations.  What a perfect start to the new year! 

Your story also gives me hope!!!  So lovely to read.  Xxxx


----------



## ajw

Lindy and Jules40 wishing you a fantastic 2014! Keep on cheering us up with your good news.

Adventurer, you're such a strong person, but even the strongest of us need help at times. Depression itself can have a negative effect on fertility, so tackling it in some way could be a positive step. I'm only repeating what I need to do myself... I got another BFN on Dec 20th and am struggling to accept that my eggs are past their sell by date...

Shubbie welcome! I would get a second opinion on the best protocol if I were you. My doc tried two different protocols, one after the other; once resulting in 5 eggs, the next in 1. Ask lots of questions about what he thinks went wrong before you go through another cycle and good luck!

Does anyone have any advice concerning donor egg clinics? I'm not quite there in my head yet, but at the same time I don't want to waste time, so while I'm deciding where we go from here, I'd like to gather as much info as possible and short list a few to visit.

I've heard lots of people on here talking about Serum, but they seem quite a bit pricier than the Czech clinics. I started out thinking Spain would be best and now I'm just confused!!!

Happy new year to all and here's wishing that our dream comes true in 2014!    

ajw xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Ajw.  Sorry to  hear about your bfn. How hard right on Xmas.  I think I am in a similar place to you as that's the road we may well take if our fifth cycle fails.  

I've heard lots of good things about serum but know they would not be the clinic of choice for me. We have also looked at Czech and Spain.  Barcelona seems good. As does Madrid.  That's from what I've read on here but someone who has experience first hand will hopefully pop along and give their thoughts!  Or shady grove USA is still a favourite- just sooooooo expensive!  

Xx


----------



## Faile

Lindy your post brought tears to my eyes I am so happy for you, I wish the most smooth pregnancy for you  

Ajw-So sorry to hear about your results it's so hard this IVF malarkey   when it comes to moving to donor clinics I started reading up on different areas / reading the forums for clinics as well as doing research on the actual clinics.  At first Iw as leaning towards Greece or Spain but after a lot of research and as I am blonde haired and blue eyed I actually narrowed down father to Czech Republic.  I then had it narrowed down to either Repofit in Brno or Gennet in Prague, at that point it really came down to a deep down gut feeling as well as how great Repofit was with returning my queries.  I am very happy with my decision but I admit it took me quit some time to figure it out.  I admit it wasn't an easy decision to move forward with donor eggs but it was so hard having the clinic dr's looking at me like I was over the 
hill, and been ing told over and over again that my chances were less then 2%, that the thought of donor became so much better when the chances rose to up to 48% or higher.  This seemed the more logical step for me before even considering adoption which to me is something I am really not ready for at all.  I am sure if I had limitless money and time I would have gone for maybe another try with my own egg but I don't so I had to go for what Impersonally thought was my best chance.  So sorry that I rambled so long, as usual the point of this is I totally think that it's such a personal choice that it takes time and can only be made by you and your DH.  The other thing that really helped me as well was I meet some fabulous ladies that have children from DE and they were kind enough to send me photos of them and their children and I have to admit I saw them in their babies! Their eyes and their smiles   also when I was having a bad day a kind lady from these forums wrote me and said some very true words to me...."when you hold you baby in your arms for the first time will you really care were the first cell to make it came from?"

Shubbie- welcome I am sorry to hear about your last attempt I know what it's like, when I went it to start my first cycle they told me it was no good as they only saw one follicle then when I went a month later they were still not very encouraging, I was on Menopur and Puregon, both at max does and still on prices about 6 follicles, worst thing was that my right ovary is so high they left half of my eggs there as they said they couldn't reach them.  Hopefully your clinic takes better care of you, and you get a better response form a different protocol  

AFM just waiting for AF which should rear her ugly head any day now and then it's a count down to my DEPOT shot which they want me to take on day 21, just typing it makes my tummy tingle I am both excited and nervous, only really thing I am extra happy about this time is the fact I only have to have on shot, looking into everything positive I can in this cycle  

xxFaile


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great news Linda. Great to see all is ok after your recent worries.
Yes you can deal with nucual fold tests down the line...be happy and enjoy the elation of seeing the 2 hb.

Thanks andventurer for asking about the 2nd beta. It came back thankfully as negative so with af almost over hoping my body gets back to normal soon.

Disheartening to have another chemical....last time the clinic said a chemical was a positive sign but I think 2 low positives is a sign that my egg quality is not good enough to have a viable pregnancy. Or else there is something else going on with implantation....but I did get pregnant naturally 2 years ago (but miscarried at 8 weeks).
We'll use the 1 frostie and see what they say at the review but trying to accept this is the end of the road for us. Dh does not want to go again and while I'd love another shot I think its probably just throwing away good money.
Dh not interested in DE and I'm not sure its for me either, who knows whether that would even work anyway...and couldn't bear more BFNs.


adventurer, I can really understand how one would get depression from IF. While I don't think dh will leave me for a younger model i do feel every negative about my body after this process. Then you have the emotional stress of hoping, the 2 ww and having your hopes dashed. I am going to see if we can talk to the councillor at the clinic next time we are there (we have to travel a distance so may just schedule it around the time of the FET but I think even one session would help).
I agree with failte that talking therapy would be the best place to start. It's probably something you need to work out in your head. Antidepressants could be the backup...


Totally agree with you Faile that you need to mourne your OE. Its very hard to do though, I just keep wishing we had started to try even a year or two earlier. I just have to learn to accept the decisions we made in the past. I will follow your journey with DE, hopefully you will get some frosties so this one ET is not the only chance.


----------



## jules40:)x

Just to add 2 pence worth on the donor - we used Dogus in Cyprus because they do a tandem cycle so you have the back up of donor eggs should the quality of your eggs not make it. They also offer PGD so you can rule out chromosomal abnormalities before transfer xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi all

Back after taking some time to get my head round my BFN. 

Congrats Lindy, that's really heartening news. 

Adventurer, I would definitely get your depression looked into - I agree that it causes all sorts of physical ills too, and having had a bad dose of it some years ago after my first marriage broke up it's not somewhere anyone needs to be, let alone when you have to make rational decisions about complex issues. I am the woman of the self help books, and the best one I read is called 'Sunbathing in the rain' by Gwynneth Lewis.

AFM, we're away at the moment and I had to phone ACU yesterday when they opened again after the holiday to announce my negative test. They wrong footed me by saying that I could start again with the Elleste (I'm doing an HRT stimulated FET) but of course I'd not brought any with me cos I wasn't expecting that! I ended up having to write myself a private prescription. Thankfully it's as cheap as chips but I was a bit ****** off given that I've got packets of it at home. On top of everything else I have a really bad attack of haemorrhoids (yes, sorry, TMI) which I think is from using the Cyclogest rectally.

So it's plodding on til the scan in a couple of weeks and then we'll just have to wait and see.

Love and best wishes to all, hello to newbies.

Poppy


----------



## jules40:)x

Good luck poppy xx. How did u write yourself a prescription ? x


----------



## goldbunny

with a pen?


----------



## jules40:)x

Lol I assume ur a GP then? (Although not sure I've met many with a sense of humour lol). The reason I asked is because I'm having real drug issues x


----------



## goldbunny

well her name's poppydoc, it *could* be a clue?
i'm just guessing....


----------



## jules40:)x

Lol there was me thinking she decided not to use the letter C x


----------



## goldbunny

besides which, she can spell haemarrrhoids.


----------



## jules40:)x

Another good point I'd have used piles 

Really must go to bed I'm clearly suffering from an early form of baby brain!! xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

lol at the previous posts by Jules and gold bunny  !! Nice to come on here and come away smiling ;-)

Sorry to hear of your bfn Poppydoc, I think I missed your announcement of bad news...
You starting your FET already. I have one frostie from my cycle in December but seems such a waste to do a fet with only one to transfer.


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone....

*Shubbie *- welcome....I'm sorry to read of your mc ...it's devastating, but hopefully you'll be back on track soon. As I'm new to IVF (starting downreg probably early Feb)...I'm afradi I can't answer any of your questions re drugs....but I would keep pushing for answers from your doc/clinic if I were you.

*Adventurer *.....Thanks so much for your uplifting remark re "beginners luck" ....wouldn't that be just wonderful  .....You've been on quite the journey and I truly hope your decision to use DE brings you a precious baby (or babies!)

*Lindy15 *- wonderful news to read of your 2 heartbeat scan....a continued happy and healthy pregnancy to you.

Hello to all ladies on this forum ....... Babydust to all.


----------



## Adventurer

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your comments about depression and how to deal with it.  We're back at home now, and I'm feeling quite a lot better.  

child mentioned ***

I realised, being around other families, that I am truly blessed to have 1, and we are a family.  Also my step-daughter, from DH's first marriage, arrived from Germany for a holiday, and it's fun having her around.  I feel like a fraud complaining when some of you don't even have 1.  I remember what it was like before DS, and I really hope you all manage to have at least 1.  DH had a DD already when I met him, so I didn't feel so much I was letting him down, but I felt a total failure.  It's amazing how those feelings have come back with the BFN's and m/c's TTC#2.

end mention ***

I'm planning on seeing my GP anyway, and I think I'll mention the depression to him as a starting point.

My last cycle, the night after ET, I dreamt I had a blonde haired baby boy crawling around in our house.  When I got a faint positive but it turned chemical I was gutted, I still feel absolutely heart broken over it.  It's been my hardest cycle yet I think.  I don't understand why I had the dream.  Maybe there's a little boy waiting to come to me, or maybe it was just my brain dreaming what I wanted it to.

Lindy - Woohoo   what a fantastic thing to see on your scan after the scary progesterone readings!  Just goes to show, our bodies, and babies, are amazing things.

ajw - I pray 2014 will be a good one for you.

Faile -   for this cycle.

Pippi - I'm glad it wasn't ectopic or something else which could've dragged things out.  Has your DH's sperm been tested?  Just a thought.  I wish you all the very best in whichever path you decide to go down now  

Poppy - I'm going to add the book to my list of ones to read.

jules - I don't know if I'd realised you got a BFP, that's great news  

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## ajw

Grrrr    
Just typed long message and lost it! 
Thanks for sharing DE info. I will write again soon.
Hugs to all.
Ajw


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks Adventurer - first scan on Saturday and I'll be 6+3 so we sjould hopefully be able to see something xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello all

Jules - hope your scan went well today?? How exciting!

Poppy doc -.sorry to read your story hope you're doing ok  

Adventurer - hope you're doing ok too   

AJW - hope you feel like you have all the information you need xx

AFM- Been skulking around reading but not posting due to not being a "current cycler" but as I've got my drug teach on Wednesday and start DR on Saturday is it ok to join in now? Lots of experience on here I can see - this is our first round Ivf and although I'm keeping a positive mental attitude I pretty much feel worried shout everything from the drugs and the side effects to how I will react, whether we will get any good eggs and whether they will fertilise and then whether one will stick  .......trying to be all zen but I largely think of nothing but the treatment and possible outcomes - feel like I'm turning into a loon  .

Ha ha   

Hope you're all well and enjoying Saturday

Grey xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Grey - welcome and best of luck for your cycle there are so many women here with so much good advice xx

My scan went well, one little heartbeat and one baby measuring exactly as it should, still a long way to go but v happy for now xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ahhhh fantastic news Jules   You must be so happy   it's lovely to hear of someone else's success  

Grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Great news *Jules *..... congratulations again ....lots of tlc for you and bump...enjoy every minute of the pregnancy 

*Greyhoundgal *- I just love this quote of yours ....."this is our first round Ivf and although I'm keeping a positive mental attitude I pretty much feel worried about everything from the drugs and the side effects to how I will react, whether we will get any good eggs and whether they will fertilise and then whether one will stick .......trying to be all zen but I largely think of nothing but the treatment and possible outcomes - feel like I'm turning into a loon ." ..........because that's precisely how I feel too. Snap  .... My DH said to me earlier....."penny for your thoughts" and I replied "what dya think?!" .............it is a bit all-consuming right now and I haven't even started ! Hoping to start drugs early February. The very best to you with your cycle ....here's hoping for beginner's luck.

Babydust to all


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies, could I join you please? I've just hit the magic big 40 just before Xmas. I've joined one of the current cyclers forums but am struggling to keep up (must be the advanced age  )

I've just finished norethisterone and waiting for AF to start my next round of IVF/ICSI on a short protocol with EC pencilled in for the week of the 27th Jan.

Greyhoundgal and Melanie - I couldn't agree more. After 3 rounds of IUI, IVF is a totally different level of stress and worry. There are so many stages to panic about!

I hope to get to know you all more over the coming weeks. Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ha ha Melanie and Angelica   if we are loons at least we are loons together    

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello ....happy Sunday everyone 

Angelica ....Welcome....yes it is sometimes hard to keep up on busy forums. ....but we're all in it together. ...just at different stages. ...I'm hoping- cycle depending- to start drugs early February. Best of luck to you this month. I started another thread re long versus short protocol yesterday. If you have time and don't mind sharing...I would love to know why you were put on short p. Or PM me if you prefer. 

Greyhoundgal ..... The Three Loons..... it's catchy!  

Babydust to all

Mel


----------



## Dawnie22

Hello ladies 

Sorry I have been readings all your posts but haven't got a lot to say! 

Congratulations to the bfPs and to all the other ladies may 2014 be your year!! 

Fam I found out I can transport sperm to Spain and Czech but not Greece so I won't be trying serum after all. Found out that my immature egg isse may happen again so more chance with de. A lot to think about , my lovely husband wants me to be able to be emotionally stable before we even think about doing anything again  

This is so hard and I would try de but decisions on where to go Spain or czech?! 

Dawnie xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi to everyone new on here and just starting their ivf journeys! 

Dawnie-  de decisions! Nightmare.  Although we've not given up Quite yet with OE I've done lots and lots of de investigation.  I think Spain and Czech  both good- think I'm more swayed towards Czech though! Good luck.  X


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you Louise  

Why do you say that? I am too but they don't offer the treatment to gay couples and although I am not gay, it's against my principles, if that makes sense. 
It's also cheaper in cr and seems to have a higher success rate but can't get the discrimination out of my head!! 

X


----------



## Louisej29

Really.  Didn't know that.  ! I liked them as success rates seemed high, lots of good stories and recommendations on threads here, cost reasonable too. 

If the discrimination really does bother you though Madrid in Spain also looks quite good. ! Or Barcelona x lots to choose from !


----------



## Dawnie22

Yes I have been in contact with procreatec in Madrid and ivf Barcelona too as well as Reprofit in cr but as husband wants to wait till I am feeling better   we have a few months to choose. Xx


----------



## Louisej29

I've looked at reprofit and Barcelona too. How many cycles have you already  had.  good idea to wait until you re feeling well x


----------



## Dawnie22

Well I've only had one cycle of icsi and I didn't respond well and only had 3 eggs all of which were immature  
Also my husband has non obstructive azoopermia and only have enough sperm for 1 or 2 more goes as he had operation to get sperm. We also have no money left!! So we really need to make this go count, I am 41 and clinic have me 5% chance of working with oe. It's so tough but I have 2 kids from previous marriage and I feel that I am not desperate for my own genetic bloodline and more desperate to have a baby with the loveliest man on earth  

Xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all....

Dawnie ....hope you will be feeling more settled soon. That's a lovely thing to say about your DH ..... my Consultant has told us we also only have 5% chance with own eggs....
but decided that's still better than zero! Keep hoping and whatever decision you make I wish you the very best. 

Hello Louisej and all on the thread...

babydust to all


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you Melanie, you are so right a 5% chance is better than 0! I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you are in that 5%  

For me it's also about how much sperm we have left to play with!! I  still deciding what to do, I totally underestimated this journey and thought I would sail through so I need to be realistic even about DEivf really and I am not there yet. Still kinda pinning all hopes and dreams on it   

Good luck for when you start? Not long now ! Where you having treatment?

Xx


----------



## Melanie244

Dawnie. ...you're very kind....it's nice to see all the support on this site when so many are going through their own worries.....yes DE will be a big decision and you've more to consider re sperm issues. ...on the positive side I have read chances of success are much higher with donor eggs and treatment is less intrusive. i'm at RV Belfast and keeping fingers and toes crossed as we only are planning only one round...or 2 if lucky enough to have spare embie. ...

babydust to all


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello all

Turns out I start down reg on Monday - day 23 - not Saturday. The nurse didn't know why just said that's what the consultant out in the care plan.  I've got the nasal spray synarel which I wasn't expecting so no injections yet for me. Has anyone else had this? Is it the same as the injections or do they use different drugs with different people for a reason. I know she said we would do long protocol but lower dose drugs because she thought I would be at risk from OHSs so maybe it's that?  

So two more days then the process begins  

Hope you're all well. 

Dawnie - how are you feeling? Made any decision on the right clinic for you?  

Melanie - how are you doing?  

Angelica - welcome  

Jules - lovely news   take it easy! Xx

That's all for now - trying to catch a break in this infernal rain so I can walk the dogs   - there isn't one so we will be getting wet!

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

Greyhoundgal - Hello...you're possibly in the unusual position of wishing the weekend was OVER! It will be great to start on Monday .....fingers and toes crossed for you. All fine here. Just beyond impatient to get started!

Dawnie - hope you're doing well?

Happy Friday


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Greyhoundgal*... I've had the Synarel spray and Cetrotide injections during downreg for different cycles. Different drugs, but do the same job which is basically to put your ovaries into 'resting' mode so that all natural hormones are suppressed until the stimulation stage. It will stop cysts appearing which would mean your cycle could be cancelled and just switch off your own reproductive hormone production which could interfere with your IVF.

Other drugs used to do this are Buserelin and Goserelin (injections).

I don't think different drugs are used for different people for a reason... it's just what the consultant prefers and what works best for you with the least amount of side-effects. They'll see how you go with the nasal spray and maybe change/tweak it if it's not for you. I think some ladies get bad headaches, but I was fine.

Once you start the stims your ovaries will then be kick-started again....and then it will be 'pin-cushion central' for your tummy! Good luck.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Kirsty - and good luck at Serum


----------



## LINDY15

Hi ladies, 
Looks like there are a few cycles coming up so this thread wil be busy..

Dawnie - Hope you have success with whichever clinic you decide on !
Take your time on making decisions on DE, it certainly wrecked my head but am happy with the decision we made..

Melanie - Statistics are only numbers so you're right to trust your instincts, Best of luck !

Greyhoundgal, Kirsty Best of luck in cycle, hope this is the one for you both!

AFM,  starting to breathe a little easier now as we had our 9 week scan thursday and both little ones were wriggling around.
Honestly after so many cycles, miscarriage and then making the decision to go with DE it feels like we have been forever waiting to get to this stage.
then with such a shaky start to this pregnancy, I can't believe we could actually see little babies. 
Still have a way to go and will keep praying that these little ones make it...
just wanted to share my news because I know that reading positive posts in the pasts kept me believing that I too might get pregnant again... and I did.. and truely hope the same happens to you..
Lindy x


----------



## Melanie244

Thanks so much Lindy....you're absolutely right re positive stories....I trawl through this site looking for them!

It must be so precious to finally see your babies....continued happiness and health to you 

Hi to everyone. ....sending babydust


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi all

What a miserable day!! Just thought I'd pop in to check on everyone 

I'm on day 4 of stimms and have a scan booked for Tuesday. Apart from hitting a small blood vessel yesterday which hurt for hours everything is going ok so far...

Greyhoundgal - no experience of sprays I'm afraid, I'm using buserelin injections. Exciting that you're about to start though 

Dawnie - I must admit you made me well up with your sentiment towards your DH. How lovely! Hope you work out what you're going to do xx 

Melanie - keep up the PMA! 

Lindy - nice to hear positive stories.  It must be so lovely for you to see your wee babies. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Hi to louise and kirsty too  

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Dawnie22

Hey all 

Melanie - thank you for asking, hope you're doing well  

Lindy - so excited and happy for you   must be wonderful seeing them both on the scan !! 

Greyhound girl and Angelica - hope you're both well and thank you for asking after me Angelica how you finding stims?? 

Afm we are on hold for a bit to make the right decision, my dh is not really up for de at the moment but he said he is still open to it .. At first it made me very sad but I am just trying to be happy and get on with things, I have my 12 year old daughters party coming up so looking forward to that   
I also have the 1st anniversary of my fathers passing away so need to get through that before making any decisions re clinics etc 

Keep up all the happy stories they make my day


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi all

Lindy - lovely to hear about your scan of your babas - happy days  

Dawnie - sorry to hear its a sad anniversary for you - thinking of you  

Angelica - how is stimming going?  

Melanie - how's you today hun  

Hope everyone else is ok?

Grey xx


----------



## Faile

Hello Ladies,

Lindy thank you so much for posting about your little ones I am so happy for you    After my MC and failed OE cycle I am hoping that DE works for me as well  

Grey how exciting for you to be starting soon!! Hope it all goes smoothly  

Angelica ouchie on hitting the blood vassal, Good luck on your scan on Tuesday hope everything is doing what it is suppose to be doing...  

Dawnie, sorry about your sad anniversary...when it come to DE vs OE it's a personal decision take your time and do what's right for you.  

To anyone I missed hope you are well  

AFM I get my DEPOT shot on Friday and wait to hear about my Donor and when to start my estrogen....everything is happening so fast now starting to get really excited hoping that this is our year!!!


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you greyhound and faile   

Excuse my ignorance faile but what is a depot shot? Can I ask what you have to do for a donor cycle? I thought I'd just rock up and have the embryos put back in!!! 



 to everyone xx


----------



## Faile

Hehe well not as simple as that for me as I am flying from Canada and need to make sure I am synced with my donor.  

Basically a DEPOT shot can be a few different things that all do the same thing, in Canada I will be taking an inter muscular shot of Lupron 3.75mg this is given to me on day 21 of this cycle.  What it will do is shut down my ovaries so that I will not be building a new lining next cycle.  I should have one more bleed and then the clinic in the Czech Republic I am going to will tell me when to start my estrogen 2mg, this will start me up again so my lining builds on time with my donor and it will be ready for the beans to go back into me.  I will also,have to,have a scan here in Canada to see how my lining is doing and if it needs a bit of a boost I will be told to increase my estrogen if not they will likely hold me steady so I have a nice home for the beans in the 24th. There are other ways to get ready I know some ladies go on the BCP, usually it's the ladies that don't have regular cycles.  The nice this is I,only have to have one shot this time, when I was doing my OE cycle as I was on very very high doeses of every thing near the end I was up to 5 or 6 shots a day, my belly looked like a war zone.

Hopefully that kinda explains how I am doing it 

Hope you are well take care,
xxFaile


----------



## Melanie244

Quick check in...

Hello to Angelica, Dawnie, Faile, Greyhoundgal and all 40somethings hoping this will be our year


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening all

Thanks for asking after me...

I'm officially starting to look like a very bruised pin cushion! I don't know what's going on with the menopur at the moment but it's hurting more often than not! Starting to feel ovaries responding now and a bit crampy. It's day 5 of stimms and scan not until Tuesday

Faile - fingers crossed you get good news soon. It sounds like an epic journey for you xx

Hope you're all doing well - back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Faile

Angelica the Menopur alway hurt me quite a bit I ended up having to put a bag of frozen peas on my tummy for about 10 mins before I did the shot.  It did seem to help the stinging I got from it.  The Puregon pen jab was so much easier.  I also found the orgalutron bad as well.....the only thing that helped was the frozen peas  

Hope you feel better and the drugs are doing their work! 

Hello Melanie   thanks for the well wishes!!

Take care all
xxFaile


----------



## NickyH42

Good morning Angelica, thanks for the link. First proper appointment to discuss/plan our treatment schedule tomorrow. Was due to start stims with next period, due on 28th but it arrived early yesterday so we will already have to 're-schedule! After a regular 24 day cycle my body has already started going skew-whiff and I haven't even started treatment. Worried about practicalities of numerous appointments at hospital 45 mins away when I've only recently started new job on temporary contract, where I don't feel I can tell anyone what I'm going through, especially when we've been given <5% chance of success.

Hope the frozen peas work for you and look forward to hearing how your scan goes  xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello all  

Started the nasal spray this morning and ten minutes later I was sneezing all over the show  . Called the clinic they said it was ok but if I keep sneezing with the next doses that I should let them know   hope that doesn't mean a change of drugs not least as I was looking forward to the injections being postponed and I've paid for this lot already   grrrrr fingers crossed my nose will get used to it  . I feel fine but I guess any side effects would take a few days to manifest....

Nicky - how annoying re AF!! Isn't it always the way. Mine always seems to come when we go on holiday   Hope you get your protocol sorted out soon.

Failie - how are you doing?  

Angelica - your poor old tum   That sounds miserable   Still scan soon which is all progress

Melanie - how's you too hun  

Hello to all other 40s cycles   hope you're all ok 

Grey xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome nicky  my af has been messing me around too. Always 24 days until the last ivf. This cycle was moved out by a week because my cycle gad extended to 28 days for 2 months in a row. When you want it to be late it isn't and when you want it to arrive it doesn't! 

I've been lucky re telling work. My new Project Manager had her 2 children through fertility treatment and is very understanding.  Makes it much easier! Maybe use the catch all of "gynaecological problems". If they're men they won't ask any more! I hope you work out the practicalities and keep yourself stress free xx

Greyhoundgal - the nasal spray  sounds nasty! I know when I first started suprecur I had a huge red  itchy blotch appear on my leg (I'm a thigh injector not tummy - tried moving to tummy this time and it hurt more!) and I freaked. It was spreading down my leg. I called the clinic and they said it's probably an allergic reaction that my body needs to get used to and it should improve each day and I'm glad to say it did! Hopefully it will all settle down for you  tomorrow xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone 

Angelica. ...hope the pin cushion look gets better for you! It's great you have the support at work. Thankfully my boss is supportive too. I was hoping to keep it private but as I don't know how I'll react to first time fertility drugs nor how much leave to take. ...I just caved in one day and told her. ...glad I did because she's turned out to be really kind about it. Keeping all crossed for you. 

Greyhoundgal. ...tissues ahoy! Hope that gets better soon. Still...it must be great to be started now. Hope this is the one for you.

NickyH.... AF rarely plays fair! But hopefully you'll be rescheduled soon. Re your chances....my Consultant is giving us 5 per cent....which I always say is 5 times better than zero! The very best of luck to you. 

Faile....hope all's well. And thanks for the frozen peas tip....I will stock up for February!

Hi to all 40somethings. ...sending babydust to everyone


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
Can I join you please?  I'm 40 and we're on day 7 of our third fresh IVF cycle.  Our first two have been BFNs and we had a chemical pregnancy from our FET in September.  We're doing mild IVF in the hope my body reacts better to the drugs, which it has so far as I had 11 follies at today's scan - only had 4 after the whole cycle last time.
Looking forward to getting to know you all. Angelica - I'm not stalking you honestly!
Sara. xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Aww welcome sara  

What meds are you on for mild ivf? 

Dawnie x


----------



## angelica_wales

You're welcome to stalk sara the more the merrier xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Dawnie
I'm on 225iu of Gonal F and 1 vial of Cetrotide. First time on Gonal F so that could be playing a part too!
Sara. xx


----------



## Melanie244

Welcome Sarapd....hope it'll be third time lucky for you 

Hi Dawnie...hope all's well.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Welcome sarapd  

Thanks everyone. Second lot of sprays went ok - no sneezes this time   that was a relief!!

Grey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's good news greyhoundgal - hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update from me as I'm supposed to be working!

7 follicles so looking the same as last time. 2 on the right are very high though. Happy with 7


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all.....

Angelica. ...7 is a lucky number! Great news. Hope work is going well. 

Greyhoundgal. ....good to read that the sneezing has stopped. Hope your day is going well. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ooh good news Angelica - that's positive  

Hello all - no medusa like symptoms just yet   I guess any symptoms take a few days to develop if they are going to? 

Grey xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Angelica that's brilliant news, I was a slow responder and had to have max gonal f and the other thing and still only had 3 follies.. 

Greyhound girl glad to hear your sneezing has stopped! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## NickyH42

Hi everyone. We had meeting with nurse to discuss protocol today. Very positive lady  We came home with meds ready to go when my next period arrives around 11th Feb. Short protocol.

Angelica, how was the scan today? Was thinking of you 
Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great nicky - it won't be long now! Scan was fine although they struggled to find my right ovary. 7 good size follicles and re-scan on Friday.  I'm starting to feel extremely tired and (.)(.) are getting a bit sore. Hopefully not too many more days of stimms!


----------



## NickyH42

Aw, great about the follicles Angelica  but sorry to hear about the (·)(·)   Is EC planned for next week for you all being well? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Fingers crossed it will be next week!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - EC just around the corner   You must be getting excited?

Nicky - great to hear you've got your protocol all sorted out.  I'm on down reg now - don't think I have any symptoms yet although DP says I'm being very 'direct'   ha ha

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Grey xx


----------



## Sarapd

I love that 'very direct'! That's quite tactful of him!

Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I know - I nearly laughed   I don't think I've been any different to normal !!


----------



## goldbunny

who was it wanted positive stories? 
'Spot' and i just had our 28 week scan and all looks well.  

I'm 43 expecting an own-egg baby from my third fresh IVF(ICSI) cycle (after a miscarriage last year) he will be my first child. 

just keep believing....


----------



## angelica_wales

That's wonderful news goldbunny! I'm so glad things are going smoothly for you x

Greyhoundgal - how very tactful of your DH 

I'm shattered today.  Roll on next week!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - poor you   hang in there hun  

Gold bunny - it was probably me  I always love to hear the happy positive stories - so pleased you had a good scan of Spot  

Grey xx


----------



## Dawnie22

Amazing news gold bunny how wonderful


----------



## Sarapd

That's fantastic news Goldbunny - truly inspirational and gives us all hope.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Louisej29

Lovely news gb.  So pleased for you all is going well ! Won't  be too long before you get to meet spot now! X


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone. ...happy Wednesday to you 

Goldbunny ....I trawl through the site looking for positive stories....so thanks for sharing. ...it's great
to read of success. Wishing you and baby continued health.

Angelica. ....I bet you're just counting down the days until egg collection! With that many follies
it's looking good.

Greyhoundgal. ...good to read you're not having any bad side effects. ...loved the "direct" comment!

NickyH. ... I hope you're not as impatient as I am.....also waiting to start short protocol in February. ...wishing time away here!

Hi to Dawnie and Louisej and all ttc.

Am crazy busy in work at the moment and a bit anxious about what's ahead re IVF so may not be posting for a few weeks until started. I will be hoping and praying for happy endings for us all in the meantime. Babydust and best wishes to you


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all! Welcome to people new since I last posted, and it's great to see some positive stories. Goldbunny, you are my hero!

I'm putting my head above the parapet again having had a FET today. Two transferred - one fair to good quality blast and a second blast that they couldn't grade because it was still in the process of changing. My partner is anxious about the chance of twins (lots of health risks for both mum and babies) but I suspect the chance of NOT getting pregnant at all with a single transfer with those grade embryos is more than the chance of having twins with a double transfer.

They were running an hour late so by the time we went in I was on the ceiling and my bladder was about to burst. I then interrogated the poor doctor about how many transfers she'd done etc etc. it took a lot less time than the last transfer and I suspect they knew my uterus was retroverted (pointed backwards) now. I just wonder if all the fannying around last time was part of the reason that it didn't stick. Your brain just keeps looking for explanations, doesn't it? 

Poppy


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck Poppydoc   fingers and toes crossed for you. I think I have a retroverted uterus too - do you think I should tell them before ET based on your experiences then? So many things to consider!

Hello everyone else - hope you're all ok? 

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hi all.....am trying (unsuccessfully) to detach a little from focusing on my upcoming IVF .....got my enormous bag of drugs yesterday following a lengthy appointment and feeling quite anxious about it all. Have decided not to reread the details until next week or later but here I am on the forum!

Poppy doc ...wishing you all the best for this FET....hopefully you'll soon have another positive story to add here....am sure the 2 week wait will seem soooooo long but hope you have the best news at the end of it 

Greyhoundgal. ...hope you're still getting on well with the spray. How long do you wait until starting stimming injections? Ahhhh I shouldn't be asking questions. ...am supposed to be focusing on non IVF stuff awhile. ...what am I like?! 

Babydust to everyone here.

Mel


----------



## PoppyDoc

Greyhound gal, I don't see why not - all info helps surely? The worst that can happen is they look at you patronisingly and say yes we know...

Hi Mel, the anticipation is definitely worse than the reality. Once you get started it's just a bit of a plod. Try and take it a step at a time. I can recommend the Helen McPherson hypnotherapy CD for keeping calm and having something that you can do and feel,like you might be helping things!

I'm keeping myself distracted by planning what we'll do with regard to getting married. We've both done it before so aren't going to do anything big, not least because we have plenty of other things to be spending money on at the moment and there are lots of people we'd rather not invite like my mad godmother! So it's going to be a quick in and out at the register office and then bacon sandwiches at the caff across the road. I'm just researching dog friendly hotels in the Lake District for a few days away after.

Positive thoughts to all

Poppy


----------



## NickyH42

Evening all. It's really great to be a part of this community. Don't feel half as isolated now   Goldbunny so fantastic to hear your news and that at similar age to me you've been successful with your own eggs   I'm getting excited to be starting the certrotide protocol in a couple of weeks, though we still have one shot at doing this the old fashioned way before that, lol   xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck poppydoc ! It's nice to have something to concentrate on during the 2ww  When do you get married?

Melanie - it becomes an obsession doesn't it! You'll be starting in no time 

Nicky - I couldn't agree more! It's so nice having people who know what we're going through. How long before you start now? Enjoy trying the more traditional method! 

AFM I triggered at midnight last night. I'm going in at 11 tomorrow for EC. My scan on Friday showed 5 large follicles on the left side with a smaller one which will probably be too small and 1 large one on the right. They'd grown loads in 3 days -about 1.5mm per day. It's the quickest cycle I've had. I was convinced it would be Wednesday or Friday but here we are...

Hope you're all doing well on this very gloomy Sunday xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi Angelica, good luck for tomorrow with the egg collection, so excited for you and happy your follicles responded so well    Are your eggs going to be injected or just having a swim in the Petri dish & see what happens? Sorry I'm still not up on the official jargon!   My period due on 12th so still a while to wait. Looked at my bag of needles yesterday just to start mentally preparing   xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for e/c angelica


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck for EC Angelica


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all - I feel really rough today   Don't know if it is the drugs or impending AF but I feel awful. Headache, back ache, hot, cold, sore tummy...... I feel like going to bed again  

Sorry to be such a misery 

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey all and Happy New Year!
Grey, here is something to cheer you up 




AFM - Haven't been active for a while as I am having a break before the next cycle. I have contacted a lady that did a horoskope for me a few years ago and she recommended 3 months this year for a successful IVF... I am taking all the chances I can, so I am having a break now and taking some fertility supplements and vitamins, fertility diet and smoothies, working up to lose some weight... We are waiting for the results of the genetic tests to come out and then decide which way exactly we are going. Between the two clinics we went for a consultation to - Austria and Bulgaria, we deceded to stay in Bulgaria. I still panic every now and then, but then we both got a good feeling during the consultation and are hoping for the best.


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks for the good wishes. I had 4 eggs collected and just got the call to say that they are all mature and have been injected and are snuggling in the embryoscope.  Not as many as last time so I'm hopeful they all behave and fertilise and divide correctly, quality over quantity!

Greyhoundgal - so sorry you're feeling rough. Rest up and look after yourself xx

Mrs F - nice to meet you


----------



## Faile

Just a quick one to say got it all crossed for you little beans to grow grow grow    

Grey so sorry you feel awful I really hope you feel better soon  

Welcome Mrs.F hope everything goes to plan 

Poppydoc hope the 2ww is flying by hoping and wishing  

 to everyone else sorry such a quick one today have to walk the dog and work!

xxFaile


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Gray, hope you're feeling a bit better this end of the day.

Angelica, congrats on a good EC! Fingers crossed they do keep behaving.

Welcome, Nicky. We did cetrotide too after I got hyperstimulation with the buserelin. The injections aren't really a big deal, although I did find the cetrotide made me red and itchy at the injection site for a short while.

AFM, I've had a small amount of fresh blood on wiping last night and a bit of altered blood today, but have had two poos (sorry if TMI) with no major bleeding which is when I got it last time. Have convinced myself it's over, but have booked myself an acupuncture appointment for Wednesday. I'll be interested in what she has to say when she feels my pulse. It seems a bit like voodoo, but when we were undergoing stimulation she took my pulse and said yes there was plenty going on in there, and she was absolutely right!

We're getting married in the spring bank holiday week - a quick in and out followed by bacon butties!


----------



## angelica_wales

Poppydoc - I'm sorry you've got bleeding. Lots of people get bleeding in the 2ww as I'm sure you know. If it's light, hopefully it's nothing to worry about (easier said than done!). Maybe check with the clinic and see if they want to increase your progesterone intake xx

Bacon butties sound perfect by the way


----------



## Melanie244

Evening all 

Angelica. ...great to read that there are 4 precious ones developing....I'm hoping and praying this will be your success story. 

Poppy doc. ... will keep fingers crossed your beanie will stick tight. Angelica is right...bleeding common after implantation and early pregnancy. ...though I know it's sometimes hard to stay positive when you want this so much. Hoping and praying for you. 

Greyhoundgal. .... hope your day got better? Look after yourself. 

NickyH. ...laughed when I read that you looked at your bag of needles to mentally prepare. ....I haven't been brave enough to look at mine since they were put in the fridge!

MrsF..... best of luck to you in Bulgaria this year.

Faile. ...Hello. ..hope you're keeping well. 

All the best to everyone


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi Angelica and Melanie - I know it's common but I'd rather set myself up for a negative result than get my hopes up. It's so easy to latch onto the bits of information that you want to believe isn't it?


----------



## Melanie244

Sure is Poppy doc!......

For YEARS I told myself my pmt symptoms were early pregnancy symptoms. ...but every month AF arrived and I was devastated. ....so after awhile it becomes a self protection behaviour to not get hopes up.  I suppose we all try to keep each other's spirits up....


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks for kind words everyone - still feel poo but went for dinner with a friend which cheered me up and distracted me a bit  

Mrs F - hello welcome and thank you for the vid! I did have a chuckle  

Angelica - lovely news re embies   How exciting!! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Poppydoc - hopefully all will be ok re the bleeding but I can see how you are feeling   Thinking of you xx

Nicky, Melanie, Faile and everyone else - hello   hope you're all good

Grey xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi everyone
Angelica, so pleased you've got 4 eggs on the go and yes hope they all fertilize nicely for you  
Melanie, glad I made you laugh  
Poppy, it's a rollercoaster of hope and despair, sending all best wishes your way  
Afm, feeling so positively bloody right now, working in a charity shop cooing over donated baby clothes. Enjoying this bubble of pre-cycle optimism while it lasts!  xxx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi Grey, glad your friend cheered you up a bit and distracted you for a while, hoping your symptoms ease and you get a good night's sleep xx


----------



## Mrs.F

*angelica* good luck with the embies - will be keeping all my limbs crossed!

*PoppyDoc* Congrats on your marriage! mmmm bacon butties sounds so mouth watering...  for a positive outcome

*Melanie244* Thank you for the good wishes - I am still waiting for the results... Trying to be calm and patient...

*NickyH42* Enjoy every minute of it!

*Grey*, why don't you try the Rescue Remedy (Healing Herbs)? I was recommended taking it regularly before and during the cycle...


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update as I'm in work.  Just had the call from the clinic to say 3 fertilised normally. Transfer will be Thursday or Saturday depending on how many winners they have on Thursday. Just need to wait now to see if they divide normally.  

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## NickyH42

Yay Angelica, on 3 fertilised!!   xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fantastic news Angelica    

I'm in a right flap as I took my DR dose of synarel late tonight - by about ab hour and twenty mins   really worried it will have a bad effect on the cycle. And to top it all AF is now late. Normally about 29/30 days and now it's 31  . With feeling emotional hot and uncomfortable already it doesn't help to be worrying about these extra things too. Baseline scan is booked for next Tuesday and I guess of AF doesn't come tomorrow then the whole cycle is going to get delayed ??  feeling weepy and anxious and DP is home late tonight so no one to talk to  

Grey xx


----------



## goldbunny

ghg it's normal for downregging to affect when af comes. she'll be along in her own good time x
it won't make any difference at all that you were an hour or so late with the dose. if baseline delayed, doesn't matter....both my last two cycles got delayed a bit and it will still work out.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks GB - I'm a wreck at the moment  . DP is out so no one to calm me down or work it out with. I'm losing perspective....doesn't matter when the baseline is - it will all happen when it happens  It's hard not to be in control of it isn't it?  Think I need some more chocolate   thanks again GB  

Grey xx


----------



## goldbunny

it's alright it's just the drugs sending you doolally... you'll be fine when you start stims, get some sleep x


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Wednesday everyone 

*Angelica *- I'm delighted to read you've 3 precious embies waiting for you! All the very best to you for transfer either tomorrow or Saturday. I can only imagine how excited you must feel. 

*Greyhoundgal *- I'm sorry you've been feeling a bit low lately, though have heard that's common on down reg drugs.....probably less than a week still you start stimming drugs and you'll be right as rain then! Sending you hugs 

*NickyH42 *- Well...you've made me laugh AGAIN! I presume your post meant to say you're feeling BROODY (as opposed to bloody?!)  Hope you're keeping well....sometimes it's nice to just daydream.....when I'm late home from grocery shopping my hubby always says "you went down the baby clothes section, didn't you?" .....and he's Right!

*MrsF *- Hope you get the results you wish for ....it's so hard to be patient with all this!

Hi also to *Faile *and *Goldbunny *and everyone else reading....

Fancy a Laugh?! ............ for awhile now I've been scrolling back on past posts trying to figure out who "*AFM*" is...... she's often spoken to yet couldn't see her posts ............only to realise today it probably means "As For Me" ...........DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Mel - tee hee   yes it means "as for me" lol   That's made my day - nearly as loopy as me!! I'm a bit better today. Aunt Flo has arrived   who knew you could actually be pleased about that? Normally so disappointed when she does! Baseline still ok for next Tuesday and all being well will start stims then. Can't concentrate at all - have the attention span of a fruit fly at the mo which is not helpful re work  

How's everyone else today? 

Angelica is tomorrow going to be ET?    

Poppydoc - how are honeymoon plans for the Lake District coming on? We've got dogs too and always on the look out for dog friendly. Some beautiful national trust cottages take dogs....but more expensive but it is your honeymoon?  

Thanks again to GB for tuning in last night to calm me down - it really helped. Had big bear hugs with DP when he got in and then slept like a log for once  

Grey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi grey - glad you're feeling better today. Ready to get going next week now xx

Mel - you made me laugh too 

As for me (just for you mel) I'm waiting for the phone call tomorrow.

I'm using the embryoscope and last time 2 of my embryos divided abnormally although they "looked" perfect they weren't options for transfer and stopped developing before blast so I'm hoping I get better news tomorrow and have something to transfer.  This is all about the waiting!! 

I've booked the next 2 days off work assuming I will be in tomorrow 

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Oh Angelica, good luck! It all feels like such a lottery, doesn't it?

Hi Gray, I'm looking at the borrowdale hotel which looks pretty plush, takes dogs and comes recommended by my APs (=aged parents!). It looks to do good food. A cottage would be nice, but wouldn't be economical cos we can't leave Sheffield until after we get married on the Tuesday and then we have another wedding to go to on the Friday before I leg it to Bristol on the Saturday where my choir are singing the service in the cathedral for the weekend while the regular choir is on holiday. Must stop procrastinating and get it all booked...

Tee hee, Mel. That reminds me of one of the consultants I worked with as a junior doc complaining about all the abbreviations, and one of the other trainees said "Too any TLAs, eh?" = three letter acronyms. Funny at the time...

I'm continuing to feel sick and continuing to have some spotting but have got through today without too much disaster - it was day 11 last time that I had a big bleed and new knew the game was up. I had some acupuncture this afternoon, and my Chinese medicine practitioner seemed quietly optimistic when she felt my post although of course she couldn't say anything definite. 

Anyway, enough of this drivel - sorry all, DP not being terribly communicative at the mo - and off to do my hypnotherapy! At least I can put my hand on my heart and say I've rally tried this time...


----------



## NickyH42

Hi all, just quickly checking in before bed. Mel you're such an encouragement and even though I don't really know you, you never fail to make me smile/giggle. I'd only just noticed my 'bloody' typo, haha and yes it was meant to say 'bloody'. Love the AFM too!   Pleased I'm not the only one checking out the baby aisle! DH and me have both bought little outfits and have names for our twin boy and girl   We all have our ways of coping and ours is to dream and believe until every avenue has been explored and doors finally closed. But even then... I believe in miracles )  

Angelica, fingers crossed for phone call tomorrow. Grey, really rooting for you through this emotional time. Poppy, hold on in there and Goldbunny thanks for your positivity  

Night all, sweet dreams   xxx


----------



## NickyH42

Aaaargh! The scourge of auto-correct!! BROODY!!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Had the phone call - all 3 are still in the game.  We've got a 6, 7 and 9 cell. The 9 cell is best but they can't pick between  the other 2 so we're going to day 5. They're hoping 2 will survive to blast. They haven't reviewed the embryoscope footage yet to check for anything abnormal yet so fingers crossed for Saturday xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely progress Angelica  . The 9 cell sounds good and maybe you'll get another from the others  . It only takes one! 

Poppydoc - hotel sounds good. How many days are you at now then and how are you feeling re the spotting?   Love that your acupuncturist is feeling positive about it all  . I always wonder what exactly it is they are discerning through the pulse other than what conventional medicine does   fascinating! 

I'm ok today - feel more settled. Made sure I did my ivf hypnotherapy cd last night - think it helps to calm me down a bit  

Mel, Nicky, Sarap, Goldbunny, Faile, mrs f and anyone else reading, hope you're all ok  

Grey xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi All, 

Grey, glad you're feeling a bit better today 

Angelica, that's more great news   It's fascinating how this process works and good preparation for me to be able share in a bit of your journey!   All the best for Saturday   xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone 

NickyH ...aww thanks for your kind words....they made ME smile! You're right to believe in miracles....they can...and do....happen 

Greyhoundgal. ...glad you're feeling more settled now. ...must check out that hypnotherapy CD....Keep the spirits up....you're on the road now 

Angelica. ...super news re 9 cell embie waiting for you...and possibly another. ..bet you can hardly wait til Saturday....hoping this is your chance! 

AFM  .... I really must seek out the hypnotherapy CD Greyhoundgal and others have mentioned....joined yoga few weeks ago to try help destress......I mistakenly thought it would be lots of deep breathing and putting hands over the head. ....but no!!! It's all contorting and holding limbs at strange angles. .... the plinky plonky background music masking the fact that you're actually doing sit ups!!! Rather lie on my bed listening to a CD  

Hello to Faile. ..MrsF....Sarapd. ..Goldbunny and all reading.

Babydust to everyone. 

Melanie


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all how are we today?? More rain forecast I see   

I feel ok today - no real symptoms - a bit headachy but nothing I can't cope with   so it's Happy Friday people and onwards to the weekend   I feel cake baking coming on.......


Grey xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Everyone
Happy Friday! Today was EC and we got 3 eggs, which we're really pleased about.
Sorry no personals - still feeling a bit out of it after sedation. Hope everyone is ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck for some lovely embryos sara


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic news Sara! Got everything crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Melanie244

Great news *Sarapd *.... fingers crossed for you 

Hi *Angelica*...*Greyhoundgal *and all reading....

Hope everyone has a super weekend


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hi All

I see my last post had a bad attack of autocorrect as well. The joy of iPad, eh? 

Still spotting, still feeling sick intermittently, so things are different from last time. I'm ok when I'm doing something else and can keep distracted but as soon as I'm not doing anything I decide I'm nauseated and by the end of the dog walk this morning I was 'gipping' a bit as they say in Sheffield. So can't decide if it's psychosomatic!

Great news Angelia. Hope everything goes ok tomorrow. Having them put back is a piece of cake compared to retrieval.


----------



## NickyH42

Great news Sara  

Poppy, not looking forward to 2ww, but hearing about your symptoms will at least give me an idea of what I might feel like too  

Grey, enjoy your cake baking  

Angelica, good luck for tomorrow  

AND, I've decided to take a break from work after EC as it's a very volatile environment most days, so I've now spilled the beans to my boss which is a huge sense of relief now I've done it   Waiting for line manager's reaction on Monday. She's a real stress head so won't be happy. Hoping the fallout won't be too bad 

Have a great weekend


----------



## LINDY15

Hi all,
sorry I'm trying to catch up here so am sorry for any lack of personals.. this topic is busy!
Nicky, sounds like you made the right decision to take a break after EC, whatever your gut feel is, go with it!
Poppydoc, hope you're doing ok. when is OTD?
Melanie-,when do you start your cycle?
Angelica - is transfer tomorrow ? this time tomorrow you're pupo !
sara, congrats on your 3 eggs collected!
Greyhoundgal, glad you're feeling better sounds like you've had a rought time of it.

Had our 11 week scan yesterday and am starting to breathe properly. still a long way off but we have started talking about telling our families and friends now... after the last miscarriage and hearing other friends stories we have been very cautious. 

have a great weekend everyone,
Lindy x


----------



## Faile

Hi Ladies,

Lindy, so happy that things are going well, it certainly gives us all hope   Take care of yourself and your little one

Poppy sorry to hear you are still spotting, I have heard so many ladies talk of similar things and still get their BFP so hoping that all goes well for you   Ps thanks for the PM.....

Sara congrats on your 3 little beans      

Angelica good luck with your transfer tomorrow   I hope your little bean/beans snuggle in nice and happy !!

Grey I am sorry you are feeling so sick   I seem to be experiencing something similar today I had to eat toast just to not be sick...I guess when it comes down to it a little feeling ill will be worth it if we get our dreams  

Nicky glad you are taking some time off after EC, I know I needed the break after my last IVF, take the time you need.

Melanie so funny that you thought yoga is relaxing!!   hope you weren't too sore after.

AFM started estrogen today and have booked my scan for the 13th the day we fly to England.....fingers crossed everything is okay and my lining plays ball because my next scan isn't until the day of EC on the 19th  . Not much I can do as everything is booked it's out of my hands now so I need to think positively !!

To anyone I missed  and  And of course baby dust to us all


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone 

*Faile *- Hope all goes well at your scan on the 13th .... IVF seems to be a constant waiting game....am sure you're both nervous and excited re your trip to England. Fingers crossed this will be your lucky one  ..... re yoga....sore?....It still hurts when I turn sides in bed! 

*Lindy15 *- Lovely to read of your 11 week scan....I understand after previous mc it can be difficult to truly celebrate....but hope now you're telling family you'll be able to settle better and enjoy your pregnancy...best of luck to you and wee bump  .... I'll be starting my short protocol 1st (and hopefully last!) ever IVF when AF arrives....probably around 10th February.

*NickyH2 *- You're right to take time off if you can ....imagine in 9/10 months time having a precious little baby.....your stress-head work colleague will be a million miles from your thoughts! The 2WW will be a major test of patience I'm sure...but when it comes around keep thinking you're PUPO!! I've all crossed this will be the lucky one for you 

*PoppyDoc *- Look after yourself.... I really hope your mind will be put at ease soon and you'll be able to enjoy early pg.  Hope the wedding plans are going well too.

*Angelica *- Thinking of you today .....it's a very exciting time I'm sure ....look after yourself and new beanies. 

Hi to *Greyhoundgal*....*Sarapd*.....*MrsF*.... and all over 40s hoping ....


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update from my phone... I had ET today. 1 early blast (too early to grade) and 1 morula on board! OTD is Valentines day! 

Have a good (if wet) weekend all xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hi Angelica - well done!  Look after yourself.....Imagine having a positive pregnancy test on St. Valentine's Day?!  Talk about LOVE ...... I'll pray and pray and pray again that that is exactly what will happen for you


----------



## Melanie244

*AFM *- I think I may be going a teeny bit crazy.....Can't wait for AF to arrive so we can just get started!! Reading all sorts of things to induce early menstruation..... spicey food apparently? Well it'll be chilli peppers in all dinners next week so  

Have a good weekend

Mel


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Mel have you tried cranberry juice.....twice I drank that and twice my af came....coincidence maybe!


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Mel
I've heard a few drops of clary sage on a tissue in your knickers can bring AF on!
Worth a try!
Sara. xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello Sarapd and Dollyeden....hope you're well and having a nice weekend. ..

Thanks for the tips.....I'll try them all !


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sara -  ^good luck for your embies   Lovely news

Angelica - fantastic re your two - you're PUPO now  

Everyone's journeys seem to be underway - wishing us all loads of baby dust   

Afm - the sun is out so that helps - was grumpy this morning but feeling ok now  

Hugs to all   enjoy the weekend 

Grey xx


----------



## Faile

Hello Ladies, just a really quick note as I have to get ready for work!

I wanted to say well done Angelica I am hoping and wishing for you and your beans to grow nicely in their new home!      

Also Poppy all the best for tomorrow, I hope you are feeling better  

 to everyone's else,

xxFaile


----------



## LINDY15

Just checking in to say Great news Angelica to have 2 on board !
Hope the little beans are settling in !
Lindy x


----------



## NickyH42

Hi All,

Yay, Angelica you're pupo   Hoping your little beans are settling in nicely   Do they give you any special advice for the 2ww?

Hey Mel, we are due to start short protocol very close together my AF is due 12th Feb. It seems that the days are twice as long as usual while we wait. Part of me can't wait for it to arrive so we can get on with treatment, whilst a tiny part is still hopeful it won't arrive and treatment won't be needed!  

Congratulations Lindy   I guess it must be difficult to fully relax and enjoy your pregnancy at this early stage, but every day your little bundle is growing stronger and nearer to being in your arms, after a good 9 months on board   

Grey and Poppy, hope you're both feeling ok today?  

Hi Faile, keep up the positive thinking   Your first scan will possibly coincide with my baseline. Safe trip  

Thanks everyone for encouragement about decision to take time away from work. I gave my line manager the heads up today over phone as I couldn't face her doing her headless chicken routine on Monday, panicking over who will cover my absence. Surprisingly she sounded quietly supportive, so fingers crossed for a relatively smooth ride from here on in!  

Xxx


----------



## PoppyDoc

BFN for me today. Am bowing out for a bit to lick my wounds.


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry poppydoc xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi everyone 
Been absent for a while after Decembers BFN just become pupo again courtesy of serum, now for the dastardly 2WW
Oh poppy doc sorry to hear this news :-( 
Angelica happy puponess
Lindy15 happy news
Hi to everyone else I am sure that I will catch up over the next couple of weeks!
Asp xx


----------



## NickyH42

So sorry Poppy   (((HUGE HUGS))) Take your time and we will be here for you whenever   xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Poppydoc   so very sorry to read that xxxx take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Ah No Poppy doc..... am so disappointed for you. Look after yourself. ...sending you hugs


----------



## Louisej29

So sorry poppy. This is such a cruel journey. Hugs xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Asp - welcome back! How are you, so have you just had et at serum ??


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks guys. I know I've enough frosties for another couple of transfers but the thought of going through this another two times and then contemplating what to do next. I almost wish we'd fallen at an earlier hurdle. It feels like I've had an enormous carrot waved in front of my nose only to discover when I got to bite it it was full of maggots.


----------



## Louisej29

Oh poppy it's so bloody hard.  I've been through 4 fresh cycles and now on 5th  and know the toll it starts to take in every which way. It's so cruel.  You have such hope and then it's dashed in the most cruel way.  Don't give up- we will all get there somehow ! Xx


----------



## PoppyDoc

Thanks, Louise. I can see you've been through the mill. Must be even more distressing to get a BFP and then miscarry. At least I've only had 2 weeks x 2 to get my hopes up...


----------



## Louisej29

It's hard whichever outcome.  I've been devastated at my 2bfns and utterly broken in a different kind of way at the mcs.  I guess it's all a nightmare.  I hope you are doing ok poppy- the first few days are always so raw and you have to let yourself grieve. Xx


Not sure if this is the right place to post but wondering about going to Czech republic if our fifth cycle in London doesn't work.  There seems to be quite a few clinics - vague recollections of some people on here using clinics there.  Where would anyone recommend?  Pfc? Gennet? Reprofit?  Any thoughts or advise would be great xxx


----------



## Faile

Hi Ladies,

Poppy my heart goes out to you we set our hearts hope and dream each time that it's like they break when we don't get our dream.  I was so  hopeful for you  

Louise I am going to Reprofit and though I haven't actually been at the clinic yet I feel very confident in my choice they have been amazing at returning my emails and questions and I have had tones...also the ladies I have meet that are "veterans" of there have been amazingly helpful as well.  I have no regrets with my choice.  I will give you more info in a couple weeks as go for my transfer this month  . Also you an. Heck out the threads in the Czech Republic forums they are very helpful too..

AF the nasty   still hasn't shown her head yet....wouldn't you just know it!!  Still they told me to start my estrogen anyway so hoping my lining does what it is suppose too....it's so nerve racking!! Do a dance for me please everyone so she comes soon!!

xxFaile


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone 

Faile ....I know what you mean re waiting for AF to arrive! For the first time ever I CAN'T WAIT for mine.....going a bit crazy with impatience. ....but thankfully you have started oestrogen so hopefully very soon for you! The waiting game......Aaaaarrrgh 

Louisej. ..sorry I don't know anything re clinics abroad. ...but wish you the best of luck wherever you choose.

Poppy doc. ....Hope you're looking after yourself and are as well as you can be right now.

NickyH. ....Cycle buddy to be ..... another week and a half maximum ....and then at long last we shall get the IVF ball rolling!! 

Angelica. ....hope all's well and little beanies are settling in.

Aspirational. ...hello. ....good luck on your 2 week wait. ...though if you've noticed any of my posts you will see I couldn't give any advice re patience!! 
Hi also to Greyhoundgal. ...Lindy....Sarapd.... hope haven't left anyone out....hard to scroll on my phone....

sending all of us babydust and hugs


----------



## LINDY15

Poppy - so sorry to hear your news, it was 7th time lucky for us if that gives you any hope, and I'm sure you won't have to get as far as the 7th go.
Aspirational - welcome back and good luck being pupo !
Louise -  we went with PFC which we were most comfortable with, it's hard when you're trying to figure out where to go when you can only email and phone but hope you're happy with your decision. 
Love to everyone else,
Lindy x


----------



## Karhog

Just popping in to say to Louise that I totally recommend Gest clinic in Prague, organised via Praga Medica.
We used dd and my son is now 15 weeks old....they were fantastic!
Good luck to all you lovely ladies on this tough journey.... Dreams can come true.


----------



## Louisej29

Thanks Karhog Lindy and faile-  you've each recommended a different clinic out there so think I need to start my investigating- tho of course still obviously hoping the lister can do their stuff for us fifth time round!  Glad you all found clinics you are happy with ! 

Poppy how are you getting on Hun ? 

Love to everyone - hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all - welcome back to Karhog and Asp   Hope you're both doing well?

Poppy - can only imagine how sad you are feeling at the moment - sending you a hug  

How's everyone else? Angelica hope your little embies are bedding in  

Baseline scan for me tomorrow. Feeling hopeful today but yesterday had mood swing the other way and was full of anxiety and tears   - these drugs are such a roller coaster  

Big hugs to all - Grey xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Afternoon all

Baseline scan went ok I think.....she said no lesions or cysts visible and a thin lining all round so that's a relief. She said there were 18 follicles on one side and 10 on the other   which means they are definitely going to watch me for over stimulation.  I start gonal-f tomorrow on a low dose and next scan is Monday......it's all going on!

Hope you're all ok? Just a quick one for now as must get some work done!  

Grey xx


----------



## aggie123

Hello Ladies   

Just been reading over 40s success stories and feel really positive  

I'm on day 7 of DR with OFU satellite unit in Reading (start inj on 19 Feb/EC w/c 3 March - fingers crossed). Just seems like waiting of AF is taking forever.... hope this is the last one I see for a long time  
Anyone in similar timeline?


----------



## LINDY15

Wow Greyhoundgal that's some number ! Great news on the scan, good to keep an eye on things.. 
must feel good to get started !
Welcome Aggie, yes there are alot of +ive stories here  but the main thing is that we've had alot of experience and 
the support here is second to none. Good luck in your upcoming cycle !
Lindy x


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone 

*Greyhoundgal *- Great to read that baseline scan went well. That seems a large number of follies (though that's only my limited knowledge guessing!) .... sounds like the more the merrier to me, once they keep watch re OHSS. I've fingers crossed this will be The One for you 

*Aggie123 *- welcome....yes reading the positive stories really inspires us - love to know of the happy endings .... dreams can come true. Wishing you the very best of luck.... I'm hoping to start my 1st ever IVF some time this weekend, on short protocol.

*Faile *- hope all's well.... I did a dance  as requested so presume AF arrived for you?

*Louisej*. ... Hope your research is going well and feeling positive 

*Poppy doc* ....Hope you're as well as you can be. 

*NickyH*. ....Cycle buddy to be ..... hopefully only a few days more....and then at long last we shall get started!

*Angelica*. ....hope all's well and little beanies are settling in....roll on 14th Feb!

Hi to *Aspirational*.......*Lindy*....*Sarapd*....sending all of us babydust and hugs


----------



## NickyH42

Hi all, 6 days until AF and counting. Sister having baby nephew by caesarean on 27th, right around our expected EC! At least I've got time off work to help out with her newest bundle and 14 month older brother. Hoping a little baby dust might rub off on me!?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news Nicky   and I'm sure the baby dust will rub off


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone 

NickyH. ...yes I like to stick to the idea that babydust is contagious! Congrats on soon being an aunt. 

Greyhoundgal. .. hope you're getting on ok with the Gonal injections? 

AFM......Stir crazy waiting for AF to arrive 

Louisej. ...Angelica. ...Faile. ...and all on the thread. ....big hello


----------



## Melanie244

Quick hello ....wishing everyone a Happy Friday and bundles of babydust!


----------



## angelica_wales

A big hello to all of you I haven't yet said hello to (louise, aggie, aspirational and anyone else I've missed!)

I've been keeping a low profile during my 2ww. Why does time pass so slowly!! Nothing to report from me, I'm 6dp5dt and all "symptoms" I'm sure are down to the cocktail of drugs I'm taking/ injecting. My butt is very sore from the gestone!

Hope you're doing ok with the gonal f greyhoundgal. Good luck with your first progress scan on Monday xx

Nicky - hope the witch arrives on time for you so you can get going!

Faile - any sign of AF yet? How are you doing?

How about you Melanie? Has AF arrived yet?

Looks like a few of you are waiting for the witch to arrive - she only comes early when she's not wanted!

The weekend is here even if it's going to be another wet and windy one...

Have a lovely one whatever you're doing xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi Angelica, lovely to hear from you   Understandable to be keeping a low profile during 2ww    Sorry to hear about your sore botty    It's all sounding good for your little beans getting bedded in though  

Afm, just waiting on AF and hoping she doesn't arrive tomorrow as that would mean postponing protocol until next AF   I'm due on Tuesday and need to call hospital on Fri 14th if still not arrived by then

Keeping distracted with work and looks like our offer for a local pottery shop has been accepted, so another new chapter is opening soon, hopefully with baby/ies thrown in     

HAPPY Friday everyone, hope you're all doing ok at whatever stage you're at   xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Quick one from me to say hello and hugs all round  

Angelica - good to hear from you but also understandable you may want to try to concentrate on other things bad being on the forum probably doesn't help! Keeping everything crossed for a happy test day for you. 
Y
All other ladies waiting for AF - it's unbelievable how bad her timing is isn't it?   never late and then days late!! Maddening!

AFM - feeling a bit sore in the tum - but bloated I think which seems early in the stim phase but who knows? Feeling sooooo tired as well   No fun.  Monday is the next scan so I will find out more then.

Sorry for lack of personsals but soooo tired need to turn the light off now 

Hugs grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all 

*Greyhoundgal - * I'm sorry to read you're feeling unwell  .... wish I could advise but don't yet know re symptoms during stim phase. Good that you have scan on Monday...hopefully they'll be able to put your mind as ease then. You're sooooooo right re waiting on AF! I can't tell you how many times mine had been due and put in an appearance DAYS early ....but now for the very FIRST time in my life I want her to be here early.....still no show  ....well actually not due until tomorrow but am beyond impatient to get started - no secret there!! Hugs to you too 

*NickyH42 *- Fingers crossed your AF arrives at appropriate date (Presume your clinic not available on Saturdays?).....really hope you don't have to cancel ....It's great to keep distracted if possible and hopefully your new chapter certainly has a baby (or babies!) in store 

*Angelica_Wales *- You know I have issues with patience! So yes, I agree, time moves so slowly on IVF journey ...... easier said than done, but try keep distracted and hopefully the old cliche re it'll be worth the wait will prove true  ..... still waiting on my AF (no further comment!! ....can't keep ranting about it)

*Faile *- Hope you've started now/AF arrived?

*Poppy Doc* - I hope you're looking after yourself and are doing ok.

Hi also to *Aspirational *- *Aggie 123* - *LouiseJ *- *Sarapd *and all over 40s hoping ........

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sorry if this is TMI but I've been worrying bad keeping quiet......I've been spotting every day since I started stimming. Is that normal?? Has anyone else had that?

Hope everyone else is ok - Poppy thinking of you and hope you are being good to yourself.

Angelica - hope all is going well  With your beanies xxx

Sorry lack of personals but thinking of you all - must get yo bed - scan tomorrow morning

Grey xxx


----------



## Aspi

Hi all!
Good luck for your scan grey!
Angelica - I am now 9dayp5dt and been putting off testing - and keeping busy and there are a lot of BFPs which is great but seeing as I never have had one....it gets worse each time :-( at least I have slept better this time and have had to do the progesterone shots! Lol
Hope you are ok Mel, Louise and everyone else! Hoping for a big run of luck for us all!
Asp xx


----------



## Melanie244

Quick hello. ...

Aspirational. ..best of luck to you. ...don't know how you hold off testing! Fingers crossed it's a BFP for you. ..

Greyhoundgal. ...sorry don't know re spotting but hopefully you'll know more after scan.

AFM....Still waiting on AF. ....


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Afternoon all 

Feeling a bit low not helped by poor bedside manner of today's nurse. My lining is looking hood on today's scan and progressing normally but the follicles don't seem to be developing at the rate they'd expect  . They're going to call me later to see if the doctor wants me to increase from 112.5 Gonal-f to 125 or 150. I think they're trying not to overstimulate me as possible candidate for OHSS but I just feel really low.

I suppose you go thinking they'll say yes yes it's all looking good EC still on track for Monday. The nurse just said when I asked what it meant "well collection probably the end of next week" and that was that. She rushed off whilst I was still putting my clothes back on so I had no chance to ask any questions and just felt like shouting "we are PAYING for this - give me some customer service!" 

So - the up shot is, I feel down   DP had booked next week off work to be sure to have EC days and ET days free ..... He has his own business but can't just drop meetings and appointments and the following week is really busy so I'm just not sure what's going to happen now.....

Sorry for no personals - being v self centred misery bags

Grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Ah Greyhoundgal! Sending you big hugs .....

It's good they're keeping close eye on your possible OHSS.... in fact your Gonal prescription seems very low? I haven't started yet but have been told am starting on 350 ! 

Know easier said than done but try to listen to relaxation cd or something. ...you're getting there and yes it's sooooooo frustrating when dates don't work out....but you will have your date eventually and your DP will sort out time off I'm sure.

Of course I could just say it's a pile of pants......grrrrrrr......which is how I feel about AF still not arriving.......so feel free to write back to me telling me to listen to my CD


----------



## Sarapd

Grey - I seemed to be stimming for ages too but in the last week I really piled the protein in and even the nurse was surprised at the boost. I ate loads of smoked salmon, chicken, avocado, cheese and nuts.
It's not easy I know but just keep focusing on the end goal. 
Mel - great idea about the CD - I think we all need whatever help we can get.
Take care ladies.
Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Mel and Sara  I do have a hypnotherapy cd but it hasn't done much for me so far! Persons I'm not very good at it??  I really have been eating loads of protein too - much more than usual Sara - but it's good to hear you were stimming fir ages too Sara - at least I'm not completely abnormal! I think I was upset by the lack of explanation or care just rushing off and leaving me with the pronouncement!   DP has come home early for hugs so that has helped  

Mel - wow your dose is much higher than mine! Just goes to show we are all individuals - good to know we are being treated as such.  

Grey xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thought I would say hi, I started sniffing on the 7 feb, baseline scan booked for 25th feb, ec week of 10th march. This is my 3rd ivf, probably last with own eggs so really hoping for a healthy miracle x


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning 

*Chocochine *- hello...let's hope it will be third time lucky for you.

*Greyhoundgal *- Hope you're feeling much better now?

*Sarapd *- How are you?

*Angelica *- Nearly there! Keeping all crossed for the best news for you on Friday 

AFM.............stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll waiting on AF  ......no further comment!

Babydust & hugs to all


----------



## Antsy

Hello all,

I am in my 2ww and new to FF but there doesn't seem to be 2ww for over 40s so hoped I could join you guys just for a bit of support.

You all seem very friendly.

*Melanie *hope AF comes soon

*Grey* hope all the protein helps have you tried sunwarrior protein shake. It's so annoying when you have all your dates mapped out and then they change...argh

*Chocochine* hope all is going well so far

*Saraped and Angelica* hope 2ww is going well

AFM testing on 15 Feb. But I am getting a sense it is negative. Trying to stay positive but I can't help thinking what to do if it is negative. DH doesn't want me to bring any anxious feelings up as he thinks it's send a negative msg to embie so I have no outlet. On positive note  hope for all cycling when you feel like giving up. I only had one big follicle 22mm and the other was catching up 14mm, 3 more too small. My consultant said 'things are brewing let's go for it'! So after some deliberation, I got 3 eggs, 1 fertilised and I had a 3d tx of a grade 1 8 cell. So even when you think the chips are down you never know...maybe I should take my own advice...

hugs to all


----------



## Sarapd

Welcome Antsy and Chocochine - really hope this is your time.

Although I'm trying to stay positive I think I might be out. I had pink spotting most of yesterday and some bright red blood this morning. Still waiting for a call back from my clinic. I had 3 embies put back so perhaps 1 or 2 of them have managed to hang on. Just feeling really down because we did throw everything at this cycle and don't know where we can move to next. Don't even think donor eggs will be an option as it seems the problem is implantation with me.

Grey - hope you've had a better experience with the nurse if it is today you go back for the scan. It's hard enough anyway and you think the staff would know that.

Mel - any sign of AF yet. Someone told me about a few drops of clary sage on a tissue in your knickers can bring it on! Might be worth a try!

Angelica - everything is crossed for you and I'm loving the chocolates you have me. Haven't bled since I are one this morning! 

Sending all my love to you wonderful ladies.

Sara. xx


----------



## Antsy

Thank you.

I hope you hear back from your clinic soon Sarapd and they are supportive.  I really hope one of them is hanging in there still for you too. It is hard when you don't know what else you could have done to improve.  I am the same, no alcohol or caffiene for a year, a fortune on acupuncture, supplements and reflexology.

I am also wondering the same about donor eggs but maybe just having an egg from a younger person helps.  I don't know?  It was a question I wanted to ask my consultant. Does a top grade egg from an older women match a top grade egg from a women in her 20s.  Not that my head is around the whole donor egg thing anyway. Anyway, try not to dwell on it until you are sure of the outcome.  Have you done a pregnancy test?

Mel - are you really late?  Can your clinic not give you somthing to get your period started?

All the best to eveyone else...fingers crossed

xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi everyone. Quick hello and wishing all who are on 2ww lots of baby dust   

Been a bit low since Nan's passing last week  :' Thrown myself into work  

Still waiting for AF too Mel. If it's not here by Friday, I'm booked in for scan/blood test on Monday, day of Nan's funeral. Please don't let the two clash 

Looking forward to a day off tomorrow and if no BFP then please let AF come before the weekend so we can get started before Monday  

Thinking of you all and hoping all your little beans are planted very securely  

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Better appointment today for me  . Scan showed lining all good and follicles now progressing with some starting to make the right sort of sizes. We now seem to be up to 22 follicles on the left and 12 on the right  . Slightly disturbing.... But they blood tested me today for oestrogen for OHSS I guess and didn't call back so hopefully it's ok...looks like EC may be Monday after all   We shall see - there's no predicting with this is there?

Sara - been thinking of you since I read your other thread re the spotting. Hopefully it will all be ok   When do you test? Definitely eat chocolate - if you're happy your body is happy  

Nicky - sorry to hear about your Nan   it's hard enough dealing with ivf but being bereaved too   Hope you have close family that you can share memories of her with. As to AF she will come when she comes. Wouldn't be surprised if it might come softer the funeral as the funeral will be a big release of emotion for you. Thinking of you xx

Mel - how late are you? Sure she will come soon - you must be itching to get started!

Antsy - welcome - this is a lovely thread and lots of support   How far into 2ww are you?

Angelica - how are you doing with your 2ww?? 

Chocochine - sniffing ok once you get used to it isn't it? Hope it'd all going well so far.

Asp, Faile and Poppydoc - hope you're all ok?  

Hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have I put it down to the hormones - lol  

Grey xx


----------



## NickyH42

Morning all  

Lovely to hear your scan was more positive this time Grey and has given you a lift   What a lot of follicles!! They've got to give you a great chance of some lovely eggs   I only had one follicle on my original scan so will be very interesting to see how effective the injections will be  

I know what you mean about release of emotion, I feel like everything is clamped tight right now   Nan's passing has already brought me closer to my Dad and Grandad, which is a blessing, as we moved the 320 miles north in August in order to be closer to my family and for me to feel properly rooted again in my beloved North Yorkshire   Funny how timings sometimes coincide/clash   But still trusting in the Great Plan and it's all meant to be  

Thanks for being there guys, this is a very special time and place to share with you all.

Lots of love


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Thursday all 

*NickyH42 *- I'm so sorry your Nan has passed away. It's so difficult losing a loved one, but I believe her Spirit will now look after you from a different realm (that's how I feel about my Grandad - and it's heartening to know I'm receiving love and positive energy from other worlds aside from this one). I'll hope and pray your dates work out the way you want. ..... On a more flippant note, I noticed you said something re "if no BFP then waiting for AF" ? ....We were told absolutely no baby-making fun (!) in the cycle before 1st IVF..... so that's been a barrel of laughs 

*Greyhoundgal *- Great that you're progressing so well with this cycle. I hope EC happens soon. I'm sure it's both exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time! Sending you hugs 

*Antsy *- Hello & welcome  You've done so well staying off caffeine and alcohol for so long, you're giving it a great chance, so be proud of all you've been doing (I can't say I've done anything like that unfortunately...but I have been eating healthily, exercising....so hoping that will be enough for me). Best of luck on your two week wait.

*Sarapd *- I hope everything's ok? It's so frustrating when uncertain what's going on .... I'll hope, pray and keep all crossed that an embie is sticking for you  ....I know we've all read it countless times, but it IS true that bleeding is not always a sign of loss and I truly hope that it's a possible implantation sign. Sending you hugs 

*Poppydoc *- I hope you're ok.

*Angelica *- One more sleep 'til your OTD ...am so excited for you.....please please please let you have a Valentine's Day BFP 

*Chocochine*.... *Aspirational *..... *Faile*...... hope you're all well.

AFM .............FINALLY AF arrived late yesterday morning! Bizarre to be so happy about her arrival.....but hey....this whole IVF stuff turns everything onits head as far as I can see! So here goes my first -and hopefully last ever - IVF!!! As am on short protocol I started both nasal spray and injection yesterday .....1st scan this Monday. Bring it on!  Bucketfuls of Babydust to us all.


----------



## Antsy

Good evening to all

*NickyH42* Really sorry to hear about your Nan. I also hope all the dates work out for you so you feel you can give time to both. I agree with *Melanie 244 *there is something about feeling their spirit is around you. My gran use to call us every evening, basically we said they same thing, (she was 93) what did you eat? It's cold...blah blah. When she died for about a 2 weeks we kept getting phonecalls with no one there. I am sure it was just a BT thing but I like to think she was giving us a little tinkle...

*Grey* Sounds brilliant with all your follicles. You should feel more confident going to EC. Monday is not long away, exciting.

*Sarapd* Been thinking about you. Really hope all is ok with you 

* Angelica* Get that test ready..

*Cocochine* how is the sniffing? I found it so easy with the sniffing after my first IVF where I had to inject buserilin 2x a day on top of gonal f and menopur. That was all quite distressing.

*Aspiration...Failie..* hope all is well

*Poppydoc* I looked back and read your thread, really sorry, hope you are feeling a little steadier.
*
Melanie244 *Can't believe these words are coming out of my mouth but definitely yaaay for AF for you. You're right, IVF takes you into another world where everything is topsy turvy. How are you finding the injections and spray on your first go?

If anybody missed Broadchurch when it was on last year like me, then I recommend you buy or download it. Wow...so gripping and just about enough emotion to shed a few tears. I was able to forget IVF for a whole 8 episodes. Now, I am a bit lost without it. I am scared to take the test on Sat. DH text me today at work saying 2 more days how exciting but I just feel sick to my stomach. I can't face another blank test.  don't know what this face means but it looks like me when I see that single line when I'm still sitting on the loo. And one last thing...blinking baby on board badges they are everywhere. When I did my ET I was so tired sitting on the tube on my way home this baby on board lady jumped straight on and told me to move so she could sit down. I was like excuse me can you not see my baby in waiting sign clearly etched on my forehead...but of course I didn't I jumped straight up and even said sorry. No man moved.

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update - Official BFN this morning. Had a few tears but I'm OK now (glad to stop the gestone!) Got a follow up booked already and will look at getting my Frostie put back.  

Hope you're all doing OK - I will be back with personals over the weekend xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - just read your sad news   Sorry to hear that   Trusting that you're bring good to yourself? Good to look to the future and plans for your frostie but lots of sadness just now. Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## NickyH42

Oh Angelica     So sorry, been thinking of you every day. Hoping very much that little 'frostie' will be your ONE!!  

Antsi, can so relate   Just want to see that big bold blue cross staring me in the face!!  

Mel, great you've got started   How're you finding it first, and hopefully last, time around?

Afm, our Dr said even though the odds are weak that we shouldn't give up hope or give up trying the old fashioned way, so we took him at his word    Unfortunately our last-ditched attempt at avoiding ivf didn't pay off and AF arrived 3 days late, meaning I have to have blood test between 8 & 9 on Monday and scan at 4.30 (2 hours after Nan's funeral, which is 1 1/2 hours away from hospital)   STRESS!! But it's now or never. It's a shame to be approaching this with such a negative mind-set   I was so excited a month ago. Just don't have time to play with and need to suck it up and give it our best shot  

Hang on in there girls. Sending you all love and prayers     xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning all 

Angelica. .... sending you hugs ..... so disappointed for you but really admire your forward planning for the precious frostie... hoping and praying next time round will be a BFP. Look after yourself. 

NickyH. ... You're right not to dwell too much on times/dates. .....your Nan will be with you in spirit...so in another way it's quite nice that her special end could be a special beginning for you......and  as you said you need to go for it this time. Will hope and pray Monday turns out to be less stressful than you think. 

Antsy.....best of luck testing today.

Greyhoundgal. ...hope all's well. Hoping for successful EC for you on Monday.

Waving a big hello to Chocochine....Sarapd. ...Faile. .....Aspirational. ...Poppy doc. ...

AFM.....Well it's all going well thankfully. ....4 nasal sprays and 1 injection per day....no side effects....feeling above par these days .......first tracking scan Monday so fingers crossed it's all going to plan.

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Had a scan yesterday but follies not well developed enough for EC on Monday so it's more stimming for me   - maybe Wednesday now......

Grey xxx


----------



## BobbyD

Good luck Greyhoundgal, thinking of your
Chocochine - good to be online with you - I think I am a little bit ahead of you
I am 42 - just starting my 3rd IVF cycle in 2 years, norethisterone DR was tough but I feel so much better now. Had setback on thurs as I went for my baseline scan and they found a cyst. It is so devastating when you think the cycle will be delayed as this time embryos will be frozen and cycle will take  about 4 months. Cyst removed yesterday and moving on - phew!! EC collection planned for 25th. I am so excited and thought I would treat myself to reflexology next week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
Well as expected, it was a BFN.  At a bit of a loss what to do next as this happens every cycle and I keep being told I shouldn't have bleeding with the amount of progesterone I was taking.  Going to try and set up some appointments with a few clinics and see if they have any suggestions about what to do next or any tests we need to do.
Really hope all your dreams come true.
Love to all.
Sara. xx


----------



## Louisej29

Sorry to see your news Sara. I know how awful  getting that bfn is. 

Re the early bleeding have you been on gestone?? That should stop early bleeding 

Hope you manage to get sine good advise from some clinics 

Xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Louise
I've been on Gestone for my last 3 cycles and was also on Cyclogest for this one.  Even my consultant seems a bit baffled.
Hope you're ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Sara

Really sorry to read about your BFN   Hope you can find some good advice about what to do next and an explanation to why this is happening. Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## Antsy

So sorry to hear your news Angelica and Sara.  I really understand the feeling, it's so crap.  I felt like my whole world had crashed down.  

Sounds like you have picked yourself up quickly Angelica and back on track with a frostie.  

Sara good idea to do some research with different consultants.  I wish I could give some expert information. Maybe some experts on FF will give some advice?

NickyH42...bad timing with your dates try not too be to hard on yourself, this is a hard time with your nan dying so it's just the way it is.  Sometimes you just have to be with the feelings...  Good luck at scans.

Melanie 244 sounds like it's going well.

Grey good luck with more stimming.  

Bobby D glad all is on track now...reflexology has become part of my lifestyle now!  It's so good.

Chocochine hope you're ok.

AFM...I feel uncomfortable saying this as I really don't want to be insensitive and I totally understand how devastating it is to get a bfn.  I did a test Thurs and there was a faint line (ignored it thinking it was a trick of the light), Fri a slightly darker line and today a smidgin of a darker line on FRER. I am in shock, initially very excited but now I am petrified that the line will go as I feel no symptoms. A bit of a headache but that's it, kind of feel like AF is coming.  My age, 42 in Oct, high rate of miscarriage, my 5% chance or whatever they gave me for a live birth all is making me very cautious of singing it from the rooftops.  I don't feel how I thought I would.  Hope it is a positive and I can be a story of inspiration with my 1 egg from 2 follicles. So now I am in another 2 wk wait until the scan...

I really do wish all of you lots of luck and buckets of determination to keep on going through this fertility frenzy

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Antsy - that is brilliant news. Gives us all hope.
Really hope this is your time. Keep us posted.
Sara. xx


----------



## Melanie244

Antsy....why would you feel awkward announcing your super news!? This is the forum of over 40s wishing and hoping for a baby....so when one of us gets a precious BFP it certainly gives us more hope. ...I agree with Sarapd!......Congrats .....I am 42 and have had 2 miscarriages. ...also been told I have about 5% chance of success.....but that's 5 more than zero! I know you're probably afraid to get your hopes up. ....but if I were you I'd revel in it....enjoy the positive feelings and will pray for the healthiest stickiest beanie for you 

Sarapd. ...hope you're doing ok? It seems sensible plan to seek further medical advice. Look after yourself.  

Greyhoundgal .... sorry Monday's not a runner for you. ...but hopefully a few more days stimming will sort that out. Fingers crossed. 

Big hello to everyone on this thread. ...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Antsy - that's great news   I personally love hearing all our stories and it's lovely to hear your good news. Here's keeping everything crossed for you  

Grey xx


----------



## Antsy

A big sunny hello

Thank you guys I really appreciate that.  It's amazing how close us ladies get even though it's only by the internet...only my DH and you guys know.  I haven't told anyone else yet.  This is such a lovely, supportive group.  I wish I had joined it earlier.

Big hugs to all  

Sara, I'll keep my ear out if I hear anything about 2ww bleeds.  My friend has this problem infact she bleeds straight after EC but she has endometrosis.  Zita West are sending her to a specialist on endo. probs.

I may keep popping in as I really want to know how you are all getting on xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi all

Back to my normal self now, want AF to start now so I can draw a line under this cycle...

Some personals - apologies if I miss anyone...

Nicky - so sorry about your Nan. There's never a good time for such sadness. I hope you find the strength to get through tomorrow and hope the appointments all go well. Your nan will be willing you on I'm sure xx

Grey - hope you get to trigger tomorrow! Not long now xx


BobbyD - not long til EC now. I hope the next bit of your journey goes to plan xx

Chocochine - welcome! You're in good company here. Hope everything is going well for you!

Melanie - so glad AF arrived at last   good luck at your scan tomorrow! xx

Antsy - a huge congratulations!! What wonderful news! Never apologise for sharing lovely news and giving us hope. I hope you have a lovely smooth journey from here xx

Take care

Angela xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for the warm welcome evertone
congratulations antsy!!! it gives me hope as i too have 5% chance.
well period has arrived and i am still sniffing not too many headaches, upped the vitamins, so all ok, just worrying myself because i went to a create open day at the weekend, and the professor suggested i shouldn't be on the stimms i will be on at my current clinic 450 menopur, but i went there for 2nd opinion and i guess knowing that i could try another own egg cycle at create if this doesn't work is what i wanted to hear, it has just made me doubt this cycle. But they are two very different protocls and i know this could work for me, its just this whole quality egg thing, i know i respond well to stimms, so stimms could work for me, and my old eggs could be crappy anyway. but lets hope not, this is third time lucky and i am throwing everything at it, right?


----------



## Wass

Anyone mind if I join this thread?, I'm 40 nearly 41 and on my first cycle of IVF. On day 9 of DR and experiencing horrific mood swings.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

WASS welcome, i haven't had the mood swings, sometimes headaches, goodluck, we may be close, i start stimms on 27th for ec weeke of 10th of march?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Had scan something like 35 follicles   which explains why I feel so uncomfortable. About 11 look ready so trigger shot tonight and EC Wednesday morning. They've suggested a GA and I don't know whether to do that as it's a general or just local anaesthetic   . 

Worryingly (and was always a possibility) I'm now firmly on the OHSS watch list and have to take Cabergoline tablets to try and stave it off. Only thing is the tablets say - do not take if pregnant - and - contraception should be used fir four weeks after finishing them ...... So does that mean they can harm your foetus? And does it mean it's less likely we will finish the cycle? Sounds like they are preparing me fir frozen embies  

Feeling really down - it's such a rollercoaster.

In other news 

Welcome WASS - you'll like it here.

Chocochine - sorry you're not feeling great - hang in there  

Angela - you're an example to us all hun   Glad you're feeling ok

Melanie - how was first scan?

Nicky, Sara, bobby, Louise and anyone I've missed hope you're all well  

Grey xx


----------



## Wass

Thanx Grey and Chocochine - everyone on this site seems really helpful and supportive. I look forward to completing this journey with new friends!. X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Greyhoundgal wow that is a lot of follicles. I guess they could be preparing you for a frozen cycle but I wouldn't think they give the tablets if they didnt think you need them. I think being out for the count is good for ec, jusy catch up on some beauty sleep x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Grey but you made it to ec, you will know more after ec, I woulf go with general x hopefully you will have a great egg in that bunch x


----------



## NickyH42

Welcome Wass   So sorry about mood swings


----------



## NickyH42

Afm, bit of a day with Nan's funeral sandwiched tightly between two hospital appointments. Went as well as could be expected. Hoping that's the worst day over with now!


----------



## NickyH42

P.s. Scan showed 5 follicles one side and 2 the other so a 700% increase!! I like that kind of statistic   Still aware it's early days and it's quality not quantity that matters! Hubby did first Merional injection tonight. Ouchie, but we didn't faint!!   Next bloods Friday and scan in a week's time.

Sorry for lack of personals, off for much needed sleep    

Love to you all   xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Well done Nicky - you've done so well getting thru today hun   Good news all went well with first injection (well done hubby - mine would pass out lol). Get a good sleep - you deserve it

Grey xx


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys
Can I join pls? Currently cycling at OFU, my 6th fresh IVF (no tubes as per my signature). I have my DR blood test tomorrow, hoping for the best and if so, starting GonalF injections. Just had a look at my protocol and noticed that I am going w 375ml /day injections !!! Never had this high dose before... don't you think it's a bit much?? I know I'm 40 but still. At trial emb transfer scan the nurse could see 6 follies on one side and 2 on the other... guess this has something to do w high dosage.... 
Also - is it ok to inject in upper leg? or is everyone injecting in tummy? just wondering as my clinic always said 'either' is fine.

NickyH42 - so sorry for your loss, this journey is hard enough without anything else happening at the same time. Take it easy  

Wass - I have been DRing for the past three weeks, feel awful, mega mood swings, hot flushes, irritable etc. But the good thing is that if you're feeling all this it worked  

Hello to all the ladies here - will have to catch up on my reading but will get there soon.

Best of luck to all of us


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Tuesday all 

Thanks to all who wished me well for yesterday's first ever scan on first ever IVF- a bit deflated I'm afraid, but will keep the chin up & stay positive. Am on day 6 on injections (on 350 IU Gonal F per day) and thought maybe there'd be something to see re follicular development? But the Consultant said couldn't see anything, but at this early stage that's normal. (Really?? After 6 days on such a high dose? ) .... Bloods were taken but nurses didn't give me results ....was just told to continue on my dosages and next scan next Monday. My EC was supposed to be Wednesday 26th but the Nurse said "don't bank on that happening"  ............ deep sigh. Hopefully there'll be better news next Monday. Thankfully not much happening re side effects but some say that indicates drugs aren't working well. New to all this so not so sure which signs are good and which aren't?!

*Aggie123 *- Hello & Welcome! No I don't think 375 is too high .... (see above re I'm on 350 !) It's fine to inject in thigh - just has to be outer side. I'm doing tummy as I find it less painful there. You are obviously a strong and determined lady on your 6th IVF......I will hope and pray this cycle will be The One for you 

*Greyhoundgal *- Hello - yes, you've certainly a lot of follies! All the literature I've been given re OHSS says that pregnancy is to be avoided that cycle...the procedure at my clinic is egg collection will be scheduled, but any resulting embies will be frozen for implantation next cycle when the ovaries settle down. No mention of general anaesthesia though? I know from your perspective it's an added stress and possible delay.... but hopefully when your body is ready you'll have several high grade embies. But I totally get why you're down now ...delays are so frustrating ....sending you hugs 

*NickyH42 *- I'm so glad you've got through your Nan's funeral. Hope you're looking after yourself. Great news re your follies ..... and your DH is some guy.... mine's the same as Grey's ....he'd pass out if I asked him to inject me!

*Wass *- Hello & Welcome! Sorry you're having a tough time with side effects .... have heard they pass once you start injections. I'm on short protocol (spray & injections at same time, no advance DR)...so haven't had too many ...but early days as they say. All the very best to you.....am a fellow first-timer on IVF .... let's hope we both have a dose of Beginner's Luck 

*Chocochine *- It sounds like you are indeed 'throwing everything at' this cycle ... so try have faith this cycle will work out for you. Yes 450 is maximum dose as far as I know, but that won't matter at all when you see your precious BFP in March. Fingers crossed for you 

*Angelica *- I hope AF arrives quickly for you, so you can get started again. You're remarkable and I hope I'll have the positive attitude and strength you have. 

*BobbyD *- I'm sorry I didn't say hello & welcome previously (it's hard to scroll when on my phone sometimes & missed your post) ..... good your cyst removal hasn't slowed things down too much for you. Best of luck for EC on the 25th... 

Hope I haven't left anyone else out! ... Big hello to *Antsy *.... *Sarapd *....*Aspirational *...Bundles of Babydust to us all


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening...

Nicky - glad things are improving for you. Injections are a joy aren't they!  My butt still hurts from gestone which I stopped last Thursday.  It's amazing what we can put up with isn't it.  Fingers crossed that you get some nice progress on your next scan xx

Grey - you must be so uncomfortable!! Good luck for EC tomorrow.  Keep us posted xx

Wass - welcome! You're in good company here. Lots of ladies cycling right now xx

Aggie - welcome! I had 375 of menopur for both of my cycles but I have low AMH. I I know some ladies are on 450! I'm a thigh injector. My clinic said either us fine and I've tried both and find the thigh less painful mostly... out of superstition I always do my trigger in my stomach. Good luck xx

Melanie - don't feel too down about your first scan. Our bodies can do all sorts of weird and wonderful things on stimms. I'm a firm believer that slow growth = good quality. Keep up the water and protein and hopefully you'll get some action on your next scan xx

Chocochine - have you been with the same clinic for all previous cycles. I'd hope as they know your history that they would do what's best for you. From your signature I see you've had good rates of collection and fertilisation previously so hopefully this will be your time. As you haven't started stimms yet why not discuss your concerns with your clinic? I'm sure they'll put you at ease. You need to be happy and confident with what you're doing xx

AFM, AF turned up yesterday and she's worse than usual. Hopefully I'm over the worst now  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just a quick one to say don't feel disheartened Melanie   Look how many ups and downs I have had  your clinic will look after   thinking of you 

EC tomorrow. Feel like a galleon in full sail I'm so bloated   hopefully feel better tomorrow  

Hello and hugs to everyone else and welcome to Aggie - you'll like this thread  

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

A quick goodnight and thank you so much for your kind words Greyhoundgal and Angelica 

Best of luck Grey re tomorrow's EC..

Angelica. ..hope AF settles soon but good you're starting cycle afresh.

look after yourselves


----------



## aggie123

hi guys, hope you're all well  

Melanie244 - no worries at all, honestly, just because they couldn't see anything it doesn't mean there's nothing there. I know this from my previous cycles. Also, when you DR there is terrible side effects but if you DR stimming with GonalF at the same time (as I understand you are doing) you don't feel anything, so don't take this as a negative sign. Fingers crossed for Monday  
& thanks for putting my mind at rest re dosage, feel better now  

Greyhoundgal - hope all went well today and you soon feel better and relieved with lots of good quality eggs collected  

NickyH42 - hope injections going well 

Angelica - thanks. I was just reading up on the thread, so so sorry about your negative result on V day  , this journey is so cruel, esp when we overcome lots of hurdles in a row and then puff.... flat on the face.... the only thing we can do is to hope the next one will work. 

Big hello to Wass, BobbyD, Chocochine, Antsy, Sarapd, Aspirational (like it  ). Hope to hear your news soon.

AFM - had my day 21 scan this morning, lining all nice and thin so start GonalF injections tonight. At last some proper action. Next scan on 28th. Just noticed that I joined this thread earlier introduced myself two wks ago and did the same the other day. Apologies & pls put this down to downregging drugs/fruitfly attention span etc.  

Have a good evening all & looking forwards to hearing from you


----------



## Antsy

Hello,

Just dropping in...I'm ok thanks. Popping Zita West DHA and Vital essence pills. Doing lots of calming belly breathing and pep talks to myself.

*Grey* Hope all went well with egg collection. Thinking of you. That is an amazing amount of follicles.

*Aggie123* all the best with the Gonal F. I liked that you can see the number count down on the pen.

*Angelical* Yes I think worst is over for you. Are you starting with this period or next?

*Melanie* I agree you think nothing is happening and then whoosh. I never get side effects with stimms so don't think this makes a difference.

*Nicky* I only had 2 follicles so don't be put off. Anything can happen. Your husband is amazing. When we went to our first fertility appt my husband said he needed the loo. 5 mins later another nurse knocked on the door and said he had fainted in the corridor and they put him on a bed. We just rolled our eyes and carried on without him. She hadn't even got the injections out at that point.

Welcome *Wass*

*Cocochine* all the best with the stimms. Keep the faith 5%rs!

Hope you're ok *Wass, Bobby D, Sarapd, Aspirational*.

Positive thoughts and calm breathing to all xxx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi guys, just after some advice...

I'm officially day 5 (day 1 being last Saturday), 3rd day of 375 IU Merional (started Monday evening) and noticed my schedule says start certrotide (to stop ovulation) on morning of day 6, which is tomorrow! But the nurse said on Monday I need another blood test Friday and I should wait for advice on the cetrotide. A bit worried Friday/Sat might be leaving it too late   xx


----------



## Sarapd

Nicky - I didn't start Cetrotide until a few days after was first expected because my follies go off to a slow start. 
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## NickyH42

Thanks for reassurance Sara   On my baseline on Monday I had a 10mm, 5mm and others were 3mm. Not sure how fast they respond to stimulation or at what size I might ovulate? I'll ring the hospital in the morning just to see what they say as our consultation on Monday was 5.30 in the evening and felt a bit rushed, so not sure the nurse was 100% clear on which days of this week tied up with which day of schedule, as my original schedule they printed out was based on Day 1 being last Weds xx


----------



## Melanie244

Good Morning everybody 

*NickyH42* - Sorry couldn't help re your drug question...not yet familiar with those names. Good that Sara could advise and trust you're not as concerned now you've phoned the hospital. Hope you're doing ok and those follies are developing as planned 

*Sarapd* - Hello, hope you're feeling a bit better lately. 

*Antsy* - Thanks for the reassurance re my appointment. I'll keep the faith that there'll be much more to report after next Monday's scan. Hope you and beanie are well and enjoying your pep talks! 

*Aggie123 *- Thanks for your positivity.... all will be well, I just need to have a bit more patience I think! Hope you're getting on well now Gonal injections have started.

*Greyhoundgal* - Was thinking of you, hope EC went successfully and you're recovering well. 

*Angelica* - Hello....Hope your week is going well 

Hi also to *Wass *... *Chocochine *....*BobbyD *and all over40s hoping and dreaming


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

*antsy *loved your faith 5% 
*grey* hope your ec went well

*afm* i talked it through with my parents and they thought as i had already started dr i should stay with current clinic and put mild ivf on back burner. i said to them i don't want to waste your money, i have done so much research but we decide i should stay with current clinic or try mild, just so worried over quality issues. the nurse was hoing to call me back from clinc but i will mention next week at base line scan on tuesday. In meantime i have booked hypnosis for next friday, got to get me some postive mental attitude!!!!


----------



## NickyH42

Hi everyone  

Mel, hope you're feeling better and looking forward to seeing how those follies have grown on Monday. I'll get to see mine again on Monday too so we can compare notes!  

Aggie, thanks for kind words   Glad your lining looking good and you've started injections    Good luck for scan on 28th  

Grey, thinking of you and going EC went well  

Angela, thank you for your kind words and thoughts. Injections have been less painful last two times as hubby has done pinching and injecting, while I've looked away and squealed like a total wimp   Glad AF came for you. Do you have an anticipated date for transfer of your little frostie?

Antsy, must confess we had a chuckle about your fainting hubby, bless him    I'm usually the fainter, but so far so good. My these injections do sting though!   Thanks also for encouragement about follicles. I'm feeling more positive again now  

Afm, Eventually got a reply from hospital around lunchtime saying as I'm only day 4 of injections (day 6 of protocol) I can wait for tomorrow's blood test results to determine if I'm ready for the cetrotide. It only needs to be an am. injection so on EC day I'll have already had it apparently   So I could start tomorrow evening if necessary, without any problems   Think we start our anti-biotics tomorrow evening too   Only noticeably side effects so far seems to be a jacuzzi effect in my tummy and slightly more tired and irritable round dinner time  

Sleep well everyone xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Friday everyone 

NickyH .... Thanks...yes...am feeling more positive now and we'll be cycle buddies on what I'm now calling MEGA Monday!!  We will have mega follies ......It's good you're not dealing with too many side effects.....apart from being The Grumpuss at dinnertime  !....I had none for awhile but lately am very very tired all day. Eating more protein to help follies develop and listening to relaxation CD.  Roll on Mega Monday!

Chocochine. ...good to have your decision made and roll with it now. This could be The One for you. 

Hello to Greyhoundgal. ...Angelica. ...Antsy....Sarapd. ....BobbyD....Aggie....Wass ....Aspirational and alll hoping and dreaming. Babydust to all of us.


----------



## Wass

Thank goodness it's the weekend!. Anyone else on an emotional roller coaster?. Started off on Sunday with mega mood swings, so depressed it isn't true. Started on Menapur on Wednesday, hoping that this will redress the balance!

Back to the clinic on Wednesday for bloods and scan. Soooo excited!!


----------



## NickyH42

Hi guys, think I've hit the mood swings, or is hubby just being extra irritating at the moment??  Yes Mel feeling mega tired today and first headache. Was so looking forward to coming in to the chicken provencal I'd prepped and put in the slow cooker last night as hubby said he'd pop in on way back from a delivery today. Not only did he not pop in, turns out when I went to bed early last night he hadn't bothered putting it in the fridge so it's been left at room temp since then! I didn't realise because I had to dash out to make the 2 hour round trip to get my bloods done before work   Yes I'm a ranting hormonal wreck, I know   Having stupid thoughts like if I can't rely on him to put food I've prepped n cooked in fridge to avoid a bout of food poisoning, can I rely on him to support me with baby/ies!! Aaarghh, I hope this is only an irrational side effect.
Also start antibiotics tonight and cetrotide in the morning in addition to merional in the evenings. It's all go!
Having said all that I'm excited for scan on Monday and praying we have indeed got some super follies cycle buddy Mel      

Lots of love and baby dust everyone. Thanks for listening


----------



## Melanie244

Happy to listen NickyH. ...that's what we're all here for.... it's such an amount of work this IVF .... if it's any consolation my hubby is annoying me half the day and a darling the other half today.... the surges of irritation come and go......he said earlier 'I hope that's your hormones' .....to which I replied 'you'd better hope so because if you're this annoying when I'm OFF the drugs there'll be trouble!'  .....genuinely I think your cookery incident is just the side effects. ....all the pharmaceutical stuff and all the waiting on appointments just blows other issues out of proportion. ..Just think...it will be done in a few weeks and there may be a precious baby at the end of it 

Wass .... hello. ...re side effects ....see above! Rollercoaster indeeed 

Night night everyone


----------



## NickyH42

Aw, thanks for the solidarity Mel   Good to know you can relate. I'm back in love this morning  
Thinking about a precious little one brings a tear to the eye, thanks for helping me get back into perspective   Have a great weekend. Grow follies, GROW!!   xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning everyone 

NickyH. ... Glad you're back in the land of hearts and roses  .... I second your call for follies to grow!  

Greyhoundgal and Angelica and Wass .....hope you're well too.

Babydust to all. ...have a good weekend.


----------



## Wass

Feeling so much better today, hopefully the menapur is shifting the hormone balance, 2.30pm and not cried yet!!!!!

Bought some Brazil nuts and pineapple juice as advised on here to encourage my follies to grow, jobs all done. There's a space on the sofa with my name on it. Hope everyone has a good weekend growing follies!. X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Gooodluck with follie scans on monday, I have my baseline scan tues and then I can get going. Iam really starting to feel tired and am bored of sniffing 4 × a day. I agree the menpur may make me feel better x goodluck everyone


----------



## vaninort

Hi Chocochine
I am really impressed by the number of eggs you get per cycle. Are there any supplements/diet that you follow leading up to your treatment?

Many thanks


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Welcome vaninort I just did pregnacare 1st cycle, then pretnacare with omega 3s now third cycle I am doing pregnacre and omegas 3s but added extra folic acid with vit d, co enzyme q 10, royal jelly, and alo a zinc magnesium and calcium supplement. Its probably too much and a waste of money. But try anything x


----------



## NickyH42

Good morning everyone, hope you've all enjoyed your weekend?  

Happy Monday Mel, hoping for fabulous follies today and some positive plans for EC for you and me, cycle buddy    

Afm, jacuzzi belly has settled down along with mood swings    We thankfully had a nice settled weekend too, no dramas at work on Saturday and spent a lovely afternoon with my 9 month's pregnant sister and 14 month old nephew yesterday   Call the midwife caused a little tear with themes of a poorly baby and adoption. We all want to hold our own little ones in our arms so badly  

Got the day off today and mum & stepdad taking me to hospital for bloods at 8.30 then back again for scan and consultation at 3.15. Going to squeeze in a spot of retail therapy between appointments   Will update tonight.

Babydust to everyone   xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning everybody 

*NickyH42 *- Fingers, toes and even eyes crossed for you today!  ....like the retail therapy plan. I'm not totally sure whether I'll be having EC this week ..... scan showed 1 follie at 16mm and I think 2 other smaller ones.... so have been asked to return for another scan tomorrow morning, hoping that tonight's 350IU of GonalF works wonders! I don't know what the clinic procedure is re numbers - i.e. do you have to have a certain number of follies of a certain size? ...... please please please let them grow further .... As I was told I was lucky to respond at all re my age and low-ish AMH I am trying to stay positive and be thankful for the fact that I have responded. I am optimistic still in that I firmly believe (and know from others who've had babies through IVF) that one good one is all that's truly needed. Hoping and praying for us 

*Chocochine *- yes, the nasal spray 4 times a day is a bit of a drag! Hope you're feeling better now. Best of luck to you.

*Wass *- Hope those follies are growing and growing for you.

*Vaninort *- Hello - I've been told by medical staff not to get fixated on numbers.... sadly there are countless women on this forum with lots of follies and mature eggs who end up with BFNs.... it's not just a cliche....it's true you really only need one good one! Hope it works out for you.

*Angelica *..... *Greyhoundgal *- hope you're doing well these days? Still hoping and praying for all of us


----------



## Ka40

Hey all
I wonder if I could join you??  
We are off on our journey again! Started on the short flare protocol on Friday for 2 weeks of jabs.  This is our third and final chance with my own eggs (no pressure then).  I have a really good feeling this time though.  I've been on a bucket load of vitamins etc and also DHEA for 3 months, had 2 polyps removed since our last cycle and am feeling good.  I was advised to lose weight too, which I haven't managed!  but hey I've been eating healthier and exercising more.  Scan again on Wednesday.
Hope you are all doing ok through this madness?  Look forward to chatting
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## NickyH42

Great attitude Mel   We are virtually in same position. I have a 20mm and 12mm on one side and 5 x 5mm and lots of cysts on the other   I go back for my re-scan on Wednesday. They'll go ahead with the two larger ones, if the smallest is at least 16mm, but will probably cancel if there's only the larger one. I was gutted about the unresponsive ones but as we started this journey with one lone follicle, things are still much more positive than that and I firmly believe that if they can fertilize one egg then that'll be our miracle   All best wishes for tomorrow


----------



## Melanie244

NickyH. .... I really hope you'll have further responsive follies on Wednesday.  One Miracle each would do just fine, wouldn't it!?   Thanks so much for your kind words and support. 

Ka40 ....Hello and welcome .....best of luck to you ....I'm also on short protocol ....first and last chance with own eggs. ....my Consultant not very optimistic. ...but I'm ignoring that and having faith that if it is meant to be then it will be....It sure feels like madness sometimes but sure we all like a bit if crazy now and then 

Babydust to all.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Just wanted to bring you all up to date. Sorry for radio silence but as Mel knows I've been feeling weirdly superstitious for no good reason  . Anyway we had 24 eggs collected last week, 16 fertilised and we had one early blast and one just hatching put back today Day 5)  . We have another 8 which they are looking at for tomorrow but which hadn't got to blast stage so i guess it depends how they look on Day 6 as to whether we get any frosties.

Was v emotional   and got worried by the fact the flexible cannula wouldn't go in so embies had to go back to the lab whilst they put the firm one through my cervix   not much fun but they said it's quite common so trying not to worry......

Sorry for no personals now - exhausted but wanted to let you all know we are now PUPO for the first time ever   please stick little ones  

Hope you are all well - Nicky and Mel you're doing great  

Night night
Grey


----------



## Sarapd

That is amazing Grey - well done. Don't blame you for being quiet - I did the same. Everything is crossed for you.
Loads of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Sara . I feel really battered and bruised which I gather is common with sthat number of follies / eggs . We weren't sure if we were going to get to ET because of suspected OHSS   but got there in the end  . Got to carry on taking cabergoline until next Tuesday.  

Oh and TMI everyone but been suffering with terrible constipation   v painful in addition to the least poor old tum!!

Grey xx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi ladies can I join you? Im 42 1/2 and on short protocol at Bourne hall cambs. This is my 7th round. I just had EC today & pretty gutted as only 8 eggs from 13 very big follies. Has anyone else had a similar story. I'm pretty depressed & feeling like it's failed already as we usually get loads more (but don't get pregnant). Sorry to rant but I was expecting better...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi desperately - I'm your Bourn cycle buddy  

That's a great number and if I've learnt one thing on this journey is don't try and second guess.  Your 8 might all be great quality eggs and it's not the number it's the quality that counts. I have felt up and down pretty much every stage of the journey but you just have to keep going snd hoping.

Like I said on the Bourn thread this is a great thread a whole lot of fantastic ladies all at different stages but there's a lot of advice snd support here  . Try to get a good sleep and see what tomorrow brings

Grey xxx


----------



## Lxhammon

Good evening ladies,

Please can I join? I'm 42 (43 in a few months) 
On my 2nd round of IVF at Prague Fertility centre, I fly tomorrow for EC on Wednesday. Have 2 x 16mm follies at the mo with a few 11/12.

Only had 2 eggs collected 1st  time both transferred but BFN

Hoping for a better result this time but getting scared that time running out.

Good luck all, it's great to read all your stories keep updating and stay positive. 

Lou x


----------



## vaninort

Hi DesperatelySeeking

I don't think 8 eggs is bad at all. I am also 42 and got 10 on my last round and was told anything between 5-9 was good for my age. Its defo the quality that matters - sadly mine didn't work. I've tried twice now, so frustrating


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Lou and welcome  

This is a great thread lots of support and advice. Good luck with your next treatment. Have you thought about doing anything differently this time?

Grey xx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello ladies 
Vainort & greyhoundgal, thanks so much for your support  . Greyhound, you are right of course, you can't second guess as I had a 'perfect' round last time - 13 follies 13 eggs 9 fertilized and all 9 went to blastocyst they put back 2 grade 3 ones (oddly no frosties) and I was so sure it'd work I was calculating birthdates & everything, but got a BFN. So this time with 13 big follies I thought it might repeat and give me that positive this time (this is our seventh go & we're desperately short of time & money). I guess I was disappointed with the bad start compared to last time but I don't really want a repeat of last time, do I?! This whole process is such a rollercoaster. It seems so unfair we have to spend our life savings and get so stressed when our friends are planning gaps between children and complaining about the price of baby clothes!

So sorry for the rant!

Lxhammon - everything crossed for you tomorrow. Hope you get a chance to enjoy Prague a bit while you're out there. I used to live there (many years ago, before it became a stag night venue) I hope it's still as charming as it was and works it's magic for your EC!
Greyhoundgal - it's great to know another Bourne lady, especially in my age bracket! lets  hope it's babies for both of us so we can go on playdates! Fingers crossed you get some frosties today - let us know!


----------



## Wass

Off for my scan tomorrow to find out how these follies are growing. Feel like I'm carrying a bag of tennis balls and nothing fits.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi all 

Wass I know what you mean I felt exactly like that with my follies - such a good description  . Good luck today!

Desperately - have you been at Bourn for all your txs? I just wondered if you had looked into any other clinics. Understand serum in Greece is very good with ladies who have been trying a long time and you can have your first consult with Penny over thr phone - works out a lot cheaper too. We thought shout it before signing on with Bourn as don't want to feel like I'm just getting the same protocol as everyone rose if you know what I mean? They are lovely at Bourn though - very kind  

Nicky just wanted to say good luck for your scan today - hope you get the news you want  

Grey xx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi all
Just waiting for news of fertilisation. Hope it's enough for blastocysts...
Grey - I have been at Bourne for all of them, for a few reasons - the first 3 were NHS so we didn't have a say & No 3 worked (my amazing 2 year old son whose middle name is Mauro after our Bourne Dr) so we thought, they know us, it's worked once, let's stick with it. Also they have changedus from long to short protocol when it wasn't going so well & last round was textbook apart from that one slightly important bit at the end so we had no reason to change, especially as Bourne is so close to us (we live in Cambridge) however we will have exhausted our life savings & overdraft limit by the end of round 8 (this is round 7) so if this one doesn't work out we may look elsewhere for round 8... But anyway, one round at a time! You are PUPO now aren't you, Grey? When's your test date?
Good luck everyone else, Lou, I hope you're settling in now in Prague.


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Weyhey!  6/8 have fertilized!   that's our best fert rate ever (we normally get 50%) so we can do a day 5 transfer! Yeh!  they're all tucked up in their little Petri dishes in the eeva machine having a lovely snooze till Saturday. Now just crossing everything they survive that long!  ...


----------



## NickyH42

Hi Grey, great to hear you're pupo   

Mel, good luck with your scan today I really hope they are good to go for you  

One more day for our verdicts Wass  

Afm,  been up since 6 am with sickness and diarrhoea   Has anyone else suffered this as a side effect? Guessing that 4 days of antibiotics is finally taking its toll!!? Feel foul and taken to my bed   Hope I'm better for tomorrow morning's scan   

Xx


----------



## NickyH42

Congratulations desperately     xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Desperately - fab news and just what you were hoping for  . Your embies are in good hands - they are lovely people there. Our Dr is Valentina too   she's lovely - I was a bit upset that she came in to see us yesterday but then didn't do the transfer - but the man was very nice anyway - no idea what his name is.

Nicky - sorry you're feeling so poorly. Our poor bodies with all these drugs - tuck yourself up. I went back to bed this morning as I didn't feel great - feel weary now but better fir the sleep - take good care of yourself  

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Tuesday everybody 

Thanks to you all for the kind words of support - well good news is I'm now scheduled for first ever egg collection this Thursday! OMG - I cannot believe we've got this far - as some of you may know, my Consultant is a great doctor but not known for her optimism...and had us believing it was quite likely I wouldn't respond at all to stimms. It seems I have responded - definitely 1 follie with good potential for 2 or 3 others (unfortunately they can rarely see one of my ovaries, which is a pity, because I have pain on that side and assume there are plenty of follies there - so thankfully there are a few on other side!) - all grew overnight and the large one already measures 18mm. Of course we got the usual dose of negativity re my age (blah blah....yes, yes, I'm 104 years old, blah blah ).... it's also quite likely that there'll only be one or two useable eggs or possibly none at all after Thurday's EC, but as that's a risk we all take when on IVF it doesn't bother me.... hear my mantra...One Good Egg...One Good Egg...One Good Egg   ....I'm so excited about this .... please please please let all continue so positively 

*Greyhoundgal * - You mentioned having felt emotional about it all.....meet your 'sister'! I started to well up with tears when I read your post that said you're "now PUPO for the first time ever"  .....I hope and pray those precious beanies are like superglue and just grow and grow! Am so happy that after all the ups and downs of your first IVF cycle your ET went well. Just imagine - by Christmas-time you could be a Mammy to Twins....  ....lots of hugs to you, look after yourself and the beautiful beanies and here's hoping for great news in 2 weeks time 

*NickyH42 * - Sorry to hear you're unwell  ...hope some rest and fluids will help. The very best of luck to you re tomorrow's follies scan.... 

*desperatelyseeking * - Hello & welcome  Fantastic news re so many eggs fertilised! You're so lucky.... all the best to you for successful transfer.

*Wass * - Look after those 'tennis balls'  - fingers crossed you'll get good news at tomorrow's scan.

*LXHammon * - Hello & welcome  try not to worry - all of us here could fret about 'time running out' but what matters most is we're all trying our best. You're obviously very motivated flying out to Prague and good that your follies have responded - I'm also 43 later this year and have only a few developed follicles - but every chance IS a chance - so fingers crossed your EC is successful on Wednesday.

Big Hello and warm hugs to *Sarapd*, *Angelica*, *vaninort * and all over40s with dreams of motherhood


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Well done Mel that's great news   And you keep hold of your mantra - I'm a firm believer in positive attitude   doctors schmocters I say   ha!  . Thanks for warm words of encouragement to my beanies. I'm afraid I'm raking to them and so is DP like two deranged things   Ha ha ha. DP has me wrapped in cotton wool I'm not verb allowed to go for a dog walk although I'm sure the beans would enjoy   I'll persuade him by the weekend! 

I've been feeling really weary and a but sick today - think the drugs are taking their toll......

Hugs all! 
Grey xx


----------



## NickyH42

Mel, Great news  that your follies have grown overnight, gives me more hope for mine   So pleased they're going to do collection for you on Thursday   Hopefully I'll just be a day behind you and they find at least one good egg  

Grey, sorry you're feeling a bit under the weather but glad DP is looking after you   

I'm still feeling really rough, have only moved to go to bathroom. Please let me be better in the morning or I won't be in a fit state for my scan   

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So just found out our other 8 embies didn't make the grade and so haven't been frozen   I feel sad about that   just willing those on board to snuggle in


----------



## Melanie244

Greyhoundgal. ...sending you hugs...it's a disappointment re no frosties ...but I'll hope and pray even more now that the beanies implanted will stick tightly for you ...remember. ..you are PUPO 

NickyH. ... oh you sound so ill you poor thing   ....but things have a way of working out and I bet you will be okay for the scan. Hugs to you cycle buddy


----------



## Wass

Thanx Mel. Love the mantra, that's one I need to adopt.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Grey I know that feeling when you get that call about frosties but I really hope you have your  babe on board x
U girls have been busy. I had baseline scan today but had migrane I think due to property and finicial worries so now I am worried I shouldnt start stimms tomorrow as feeling so rough still have migrane and so much worry and just wonder if I should wait til next month. Shouldr still hurts from op 4 weeks ago, may be last minute jitters? Ehwt fo uou thimk


----------



## Melanie244

Wass.... I'm sure you're determined and hope it'll all work out fine for you 

Chocochine. ...only you know how much stress you can deal with...but sounds like last minute nerves to me. I think most of us underestimate our strength and IVF makes us stronger as it's so much work. ...if I were you I'd go ahead as planned. You've got support here no matter what you decide.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks melaine just got to get rid of the headache you are so right x


----------



## Wass

Chocochine - I've had the migraine from he'll today too, feeling really nauseous as well. Have got my scan tomorrow which I think is the root of it, plus a really stressful day at work. All of this stress and worry will be worth it when we hold our babies in our arms at last.


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Nicky  so sorry you're ill. I'm sure you'll be ok for your scan but even if not it's prob ok to miss / delay one scan- not as important as EC or ET.
Grey - we had someone else yesterday too for EC. Hope it's Valentina for ET. Re not dog walking, couldn't you do it after your progesterone? You're supposed to walk around to help it absorb - ideal time for dog walking! Also, feelingweary + sick ello ello ello! You know those are 2 classic signs of!!! .  So sorry about no frosties - I never get any & always feel gutted about it. But never mind it sounds like you won't need em!  when's your test date? Is it 6/3?
Melanie love the mantra. That's it. Just one!!
Lou good luck for EC. Is it tomorrow? Fingers crossed for you!

Night night ladies, beanies and little dots in Petri dishes!
Sx


----------



## vaninort

Ladies
Watching your stories closely and v much hoping for some good news for you all over the next coming weeks - sending baby dust and hugs .  I really need something to cheer me up after my Feb IVF cycle failed - was all ready to show my hubby a BFP stick for Valentines day as I was SO sure it would work this time and got Aunt Flo instead - life can be cruel eh?

I keep crying whenever I see babies and pictures of babies - I even burst in to tears on the train when someone was reading a magazine with a picture of Simon Cowell and his new baby - how sad is that?

Please keep me posted xxxx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Vainort - I am so so sorry your Feb cycle failed. There's nothing worse, especially at our age. But I do hope you're trying to keep positive. Are you going to try again? Oh and please remember, Simon Cowell's baby will have to grow up with Simon Cowell for a dad!!! We all need to pity that poor baby!! ("Call that crying?! That was dreadful! You're not fit to call yourself a baby if that's the best crying you can do!").     Hang on in there xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vainort - be good to yourself hun - it's a horrible time and yes we do see babies everywhere but I like what desperately said about simon cowell - funny   that will keep me going.

Desperately - you must be so pleased re your fertilised embies   Not long now!! 

Afm - I dint think the sick or weary is sign of anything - more likely the drugs and mild OHSS type symptoms - hence the cabergoline. Bourn said I wasn't to walk the dogs in case of ovarian torsion   but I'm really missing it. I do walk around in the house doing little jobs after progesterone but not the same as a good walk  .  And OTD is 6th yes  

Hope everyone else is ok? Nicky hope you felt well enough for appointment today   And Chocochine hope you're feeling less stressed and headachy -you poor thing - you do need to try and find some relaxation time. I have a hypnotherapy cd - general v good (unless dogs come and bark at me mid way through   Like yesterday!)

Take care all

Grey xx


----------



## Wass

O.M.G - been for my scan this morning, 8 follies on the right, 2 at 17mm, and 4 on the left, the smallest being 11mm. Reducing my menapur today, another scan on Friday then fingers crossed - E/C on Monday of next weet,

Can't believe I'm nearly there!.

Fingers crossed for everyone else growing follies!!!.


----------



## Melanie244

Hello ladies 

*Wass *- Great news your scan went well.... hope you're feeling much better now? Hope all goes to plan for successful EC on Monday 

*Greyhoundgal *- I'd say 6th March can't come quick enough, hope you're able to distract yourself on the dreaded 2 week wait .... Very funny re your dogs interrupting the relaxation CD..... That's why I keep my canine friends outdoors 

*NickyH *- Hope you're feeling better today and made it to the scan?

*desperatelyseeking *- Thought it was cute when you wished all the best to the "little dots in petri dishes" - hope yours are developing well, fingers crossed for successful ET soon. Noticed you and *Greyhoundgal * were advised re walking/exercise to absorb progesterone ...... that's one of the things that drives me crazy re being new to IVF ....much conflicting opinion  .... nurse at my clinic told me to take mine at bed-time because it'll absorb during the night and it's messy!?! Having said that I won't mind either way if am lucky enough to need it re embies! (I've egg collection tomorrow morning).

*Vaninort *- So sorry you've had a BFN this cycle - it's devastating - sending you more hugs  ....on a lighter note....Simon Cowell would make me cry regardless!

*Chocochine *- Hope your headache has settled?

Hello to *Angelica * too and all on this forum hoping and dreaming


----------



## vaninort

Thanks for all your kind words. I think it is just the horrid realisation that at 42, I have run out of time and even boot camp ARGC can't turn back the clock and make my eggs young again  

Not sure if we will do another IVF round, I really have lost confidence in it all. I have a consultation call with ARGC today, they have all my notes from failed cycles so lets see what they have to say. I suspect they will recommend donor eggs..


----------



## NickyH42

Hi everyone   

Wass, great news on your follies  

Afm, made it to scan without throwing up! Very disappointing results, only my largest follie has responded, now 23mm and others have shrunk! My endometrium has also thinned since Monday. We were given option to cancel, try timed intercourse or IUI to recoup a little of money to put towards a possible future donor egg, as these are so much more successful.    

For us this has been about us making our own shared biological child, though our decision might have been different if I hadn't been blessed with children earlier in life, so we've made the decision to go for collection even with only one follicle. Hubby is desperate to be a dad, but would rather adopt than make a baby with a donor egg. Everyone's decision is very personal. The nurse was lovely, saying that their very first live birth in the unit came from a 43 year old with only one egg retrieved. It is a very long shot, but at the moment we are feeling down but not out  

Waiting for call about timing of HCG and egg collection will be Friday a.m.  

Vaninort I know how you feel. I had no clue about aging eggs until a couple of months ago and wished we'd been told that 2 1/2 years ago when I was basically told my hormones looked good and no need to panic. We can't turn the clock back though    

Mel, I'm so excited for your EC tomorrow. All the best, really hoping and praying this will be your time  



Xxx


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Nicky
My hubby would rather adopt than do donor eggs. He feels it would be a bit wierd having a baby with a '23 year old woman from outer Mongolia' he has never met!

Not sure what to do, I just want a little friend for my DD


----------



## Melanie244

*Vaninort *- I know it's hard when we look back .....my DH and I had all sorts of reservations about IVF (and that's using our OWN eggs & sperm!) ..... but now we've to deal with the regret of only starting now when we are - as my Consultant said - "simply too old" !  sometimes realisations come late and certainly only a few months ago I wouldn't have even heard of AMH levels etc! ......... but life is about the present and the future, so keep the faith and do what's best for you. 

*NickyH*- Thanks so much for your support. I am sorry the scan was disappointing, but think you are right to go ahead. This is your chance .....and at the risk of repeating myself...One Good Egg! My DH and I have no children but we wouldn't even consider donor eggs, so I fully understand your wish to have your own biological child....it is also lovely that you have previously been blessed with children & I'll continue to hope and pray one more blessing is waiting for you


----------



## zonzoon

i'm new here and wanted to stop in and say hello.


----------



## goldbunny

not a current cycler (but wishing you all well) just wanted to comment about vaninort and running out of time... it's true it's pretty scary at 42 but not completely impossible. It's a hugely personal decision as to when to stop trying or when to use donor eggs... but if you need another try, don't be put off. 
Just had my 32/33 week scan! i'll be 44 by the summer! feel like i have been so lucky, but it really took some nerve to try again... this was my last shot at a fresh cycle but it seems to have paid off... 
    hugs to all the over-40's hang in there, don't let the doctors put you off... get the facts and make your own mind up about what's right for you.


----------



## ajw

Oh, zonzoon, Ive just read your signature, how heartbeaking!    What a rollercoaster you've been on. I hope your luck will change this year and the DD will be the answer.  
I'm living in Paris too with my frog partner and we're just about to do a DE cycle in Czech Republic. We should exchange notes! Our treatment date is 26 March, how about you?
AJW


----------



## NickyH42

Thanks Mel       xx


----------



## zonzoon




----------



## vaninort

Oh ZonZoon, I have also read your signature and it made me cry. I think that must be the cruellest thing to happen to someone. I am so sorry for your loss, truly I hope that things happen for you this year.


----------



## aggie123

Afternoon ladies, 
I haven't posted for a while but experienced a large scale of emotions reading your posts. To be honest, this is the best thing I can/want to do these days while injecting. A few personals as I have the time and 'can think' now.

Wass - great news re follicles, I bet you feel over the moon (you should). Similar timeline as me, fingers crossed as you say .

CHOCOCHINE - please go with your gut feeling, I'm afraid no one can advise you in this better than the advice you get from yourself if you listen. Best of luck with whatever you decide to do 

Vaninort -  so so sorry hun, life is so tough, this is such a trying journey in every single way and when you get to the top, more often than not we have to fall down... it's simply heartbreaking....  
Good idea to sit down and go though your paperwork and discuss all options. I know 42 is not young but it's only a number. Take some time out, have some fun and solution will come to you x

Nicky - must have been a big blow as our heads are full of numbers by now, but you have ONE GREAT EGG there, what if it's meant to be?! Who knows? I would defo *go ahead with EC * too!!! Best of luck for Friday and keep your chin up. 23 mm is great!!!

Melanie - mega amount of luck for tomorrow, I will keep praying for you and pretty certain you will have a good few eggs. Just a piece of advice (hopefully you will not need for the future): I would change my consultant if I were you... this journey is hard enough without pessimism from others, I don't agree with reality blah blah as time and time again life shows us that science is one thing and miracles do exist. Be positive and let us know the outcome of tomorrow. Best of luck 

Greyhoundgal - sending lots of sticky dust your way   , take it easy, no lifting or jumping or anything. Will follow your posts on 2ww. I still think this is the hardest of it all. Eat well. You made me laugh re the hypnotherapy cd incident 

desperatelysksb - great result  . Do you know when ET is yet? Wishing lots of good quality embies 

afm - going for a scan on Friday, at baseline scan 9 days ago I had 6 and 2 follies. Hope they've grown since. EC hopefully Monday 
Is there any magic supplement DH/DPs can/should take at this stage to boost their swimmers? I was just wondering.... we have no probs (in this respect anyway )

To all other ladies on this tread - keep well and keep posting! Magic baby dust all over xx


----------



## aggie123

AJW&Zonzoon - big hello to you both and let's hope this is the lucky thread


----------



## vaninort

Goldbunny
was your most recent cycle using your own eggs or donor?

xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wow I love this thread and it's super busy these days    
Just goes to show there are plenty of us out there  

Zonzoon & ajw    You'll like it here - it's busy but lots of experience and support here. 

Vainort - Goldbunny has a diary you could read in the diaries section - I love it as it's full of positive energy  

Aggie - glad you feel the thread is giving you some support - this whole IVF thing would be even harder without the forum  

Everyone else - hope you've enjoyed some sunshine today 

Baby dust to us all  

Grey xxx


----------



## ajw

Hello everyone else, hoping to get up to speed on everyone's cycles over the next few weeks. It's so busy on here I need a bit of time to read back! Best of luck to you all anyway.    

Zonzoon, I've been living here for almost 5 years now and for 4 of them Ive been struggling with endometriosis and infertility, so I don't have the romantic image of Paris either  
However, we're finally buying a flat after renting all this time, so I'm feeling excited. Seems our luck is changing!  

Ive started my protocol for Reprofit already, so I had to do the Decapaptyl injection on Saturday, then I start the estrogen pills on 7th March. I have an ultrasound and blood test planned (cant remember the date) and start the progesterone after the transfer. Im taking conception vitamins and baby aspirin too.

I'm still going to my gyn who did my previous IVF cycles, as he is happy to prescribe the drugs and do the ultrasound etc. 

I go to a yoga class full of anglophones who have fertility issues, so if you ever fancy joining us I'm sure youd be welcome. Youd be surprised how many of us are struggling with this in Paris!

AJW x


----------



## goldbunny

my eggs vaninort, amazingly... despite consultant telling us donor was our best chance.. turned out there was a little fuel left in the tank so to speak..


----------



## vaninort

Oooh Goldbunny, how eggsiting. I am v encouraged by your story.

Apologies if you have already said in a previous thread but what clinic did you go with?

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

sorry i don't discuss clinic or location it's an internet privacy thing. but it was an ordinary english clinic, i didn't go abroad or anything.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for asking headaches going and decided to go for it and starte stimms today 
You are all Lovely for asking and it makes me sad to think what you have all been through x just wish you all so much luck. I love hypo cd my dog will probably also bark!


----------



## mamochka

Well done Choco, I was so hoping you will gather up  !


----------



## NickyH42

Well that's my HCG injection done. Out of our hands now, to some extent. Won't be missing those needles to be honest!   EC 8.30 Friday  

 



Xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Nicky enjoy tomorrows drug free day x goodluck for friday


----------



## NickyH42

Thanks Choco, I will   Really pleased you've decided to go ahead and wishing you the very best outcome     xxx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi girls
Just a quick one as hubby ill & keen to sleep -
Grey - good idea about cd I might try it (no dogs to bark over it)
Wass - congratulations o follies & good luck for Mon
Mel - gd luck for tomorrow! As for walking / not with progesterone maybe it depends on the exact drug or something im sure its best just each to go with what our own clinic says
Vainort im so sorry. Im 42 too so totally understand about the evil eggtimer. Good luck on the next stage of your journey
Nicky so glad u made it to the scan & I def think its the right decision. It only takes 1!!!!


Afm I still have 6 babies in Petri dishes. Live, live!
Goodnight humans micro or macroscopic
Sx


----------



## Wass

Nicky, good luck for EC on Friday, fingers and everything else crossed for you. X


----------



## NickyH42

Thanks Wass and desperately   So excited and a little envious about your little embies desperately. Hoping they'll soon be bedding in for you  

Mel, all the best for today sweety      

Afm, cruelly suffering morning sickness type symptoms without the cause, guessing it's a bug or side effects of the drugs!? Also having terrible trouble sleeping   Making me feel extra miserable and time is dragging. Just want tomorrow over with. Hubby is being extra negative, preparing for failure and already angry. I'm still clinging onto the image of our baby in our arms, until it's finally wrestled away from us   Need to get through the next 24 hours of limbo      Baby nephew arrives today, which is wonderful, but my sister's second baby since we started trying over 2 1/2 years ago!! Woe is me!!  

Sorry for being such a misery    xXx


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Melanie
Hows things going with you this week?


----------



## Melanie244

Quick hello......

Sick with nerves here!  Egg collection at 11.

Thanks so much for your kind support NickyH. ...vaninort .....desperatelyseeking .....Chocochine. ... and everyone. 

Will update later. Please please please let there be good follies and even better eggies


----------



## vaninort

Oh wow, will be thinking of you in an hour.

Wishing you lots of top quality eggies!!

V xx


----------



## aggie123

Best of luck Melanie


----------



## NickyH42

Good eggies for Mel please     

     xxx


----------



## zonzoon

Mel -- i hope the egg collection was a massive success     and that those eggs are on their way to becoming some kickass embryos.
  &


----------



## Melanie244

Thank you SO much Zonzoon...NickyH. ...Aggie123.... Vaninort ..for your thoughtfulness ....it was just lovely to see your messages of support when I logged on.....thanks also to Greyhoundgal and Wass.....Chocochine. ....Angelica. ..... sorry have missed previous posts. ...am on my phone and can't read properly because my eyes keep welling up with tears .......!

DH and I braced ourselves for today with doc prediction of only 1 or 2 eggs at best .......

Got FIVE eggies        

Can you believe it!?  Embryoligist said all 5 look healthy and normal. ....have to phone him tomorrow to see if they've fertilised. .......

Although today was emotionally and physically the most stressful so far....it actually turned out to be the day of Most Hope. 

Sending you all hope too


----------



## Melanie244

Forgot to say.....remember the Mantra .....One Good Egg...One Good Egg ....! .....well with five of them now, surely there will be One Good Embryo


----------



## NickyH42

That is fantastic news Mel   Congratulations   I'm welling up here and hoping your eggie dust will rub off on me too!       Have a restful evening and praying for some lovely embies tomorrow for you   xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Thanks NickyH ....

The very best of luck with your EC tomorrow. ..I'll be thinking of you and flinging eggie dust at you from cyberspace!


----------



## aggie123

Great news Melanie!!! Well done  . It just shows you doesn't it?? So so pleased for you  . Have a good rest.  Wishing you 5 healthy embies      

Nicky - hope you're feeling better. Best of luck for tomorrow, will keep my fingers crossed for you   

I'm off to final scan tomorrow, hoping for good news. If all well EC on Monday. Wish I could fast forward time  

Lots of love to all & keep posting x


----------



## Melanie244

Thanks Aggie 

Best of luck to you with final scan....fingers crossed you'll have good follies ....will send more eggie dust your way ..... the waiting is the worst sometimes. ....if only there was a fast forward button!!


----------



## ajw

Well done Mel, That's great news! Fingers crossed for fertilisation   
Ajw


----------



## vaninort

wow Mel, 5 eggies - I hope they all fertilise well and send you a baby!!!

I found the next few days quite stressful waiting for that call from the Embryologist - I hope you get v positive calls from them!

Best of luck and thinking of you

V xx


----------



## Melanie244

Thanks so much ajw and vaninort 

sending you lots of eggie dust


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi all

Mel that's fantastic news re your eggies      Your mantra is having a good effect so far. Keep that positive energy going. 

Aggie - good luck for final scan  

Nicky - good luck for EC tomorrow - fingers crossed for some lovely eggs. Don't let feeling sad or I'll take over - look at Mel who thought she was getting just one! You'll be great  

Desperately - lovely to hear your 6 are still going strong   Got everything crossed for transfer day  

Chocochine - glad you're feeling better and decided to start stims   We will be here for you  

Wow this thread is busy with hopeful positive over 40s. Hello to everyone else and hope you're all ok.

AFM - DP made me phone the clinic re symptoms today as still not easing. They sent me to A&e and finally got home 5 hours later  . Apart from telling me I had mild OHSS which I could have told them anyway the whole thing was a shambles. Don't get me wrong the staff are knowledgeable and caring but so tied up in paperwork it takes literally hours to move from one thing to the next. It took an hour to be asked for a wee sample and over two to get to bloods and those took over an hour and a half to come back. Those poor staff  . How they stay so kind is beyond me. I have to go for a scan tomorrow but thankfully didn't have to stay overnight   it was suggested at one point...... Hoping all the stress and upset at this critical time (roughly implantation) hasn't upset our beanies  

Night all
An Exhasted Grey xxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening all

I've been stalking all of you and keeping up in your news but things are moving so fast I haven't had time to respond to you all. 

Sorry if I miss anyone...

Melanie - congratulations!  That's wonderful news! 5!!! Fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow xx

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow!  Time seems to have flown by (I'm sure it doesn't feel that way to you! ) I've got everything crossed for you xx

Aggie - you're almost there... hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you're ready to trigger on the weekend xx

Wass - sounds like you and aggie are the same time! Hope all goes well tomorrow for you too xx

Grey - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. Those embies are stronger than you think. Keep positive xx

Chocochine - every cycle that comes around I dread starting... I'm glad you found the strength to go ahead. Hope time flies and the stimms are kind to you xx

Ajw, vaninort, desperatelyseekingsibling  and zoonzoon - not sure I've said hello to you yet so hello!

AFM I had my follow up today. No real explanation of what could gave gone wrong but we concentrated mainly on my 1 frostie. It's a 4ab frostie and behaved perfectly so we've decided to go for a natural FET after my next AF sometime in April. It'll be here before we know it!

Hope everyone is doing well, whatever stage you're at

Angela
Xx


----------



## Lxhammon

Hello again, 

Things are moving fast on here....it's a bit late for me to respond to everyone but thanks all for your words of encouragement and updating your personal stories. It helps to know your not the only feeling loopy 

So had my egg collection got 3 eggs 2 x grade II and one M1.
The clinic called today to say that 1 was good.....! I felt shattered but she said the other good one may be ok by tomorrow. I'm going for ET tomorrow morning.

Mantra!! OGE! 
Night ladies, will let you know, good luck everyone.


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Evening ladies and tiny humans
Nicky - sending you eggie dust for tomorrow. Your follie could be hiding 2 eggs or more. And of course you only need (come on everyone, join in) one good egg . I understand it's hard to see new nieces & nephews isn't it. My sister in law got pregnant last year at 43 then wanted sympathy for the inconvenience (her other kids are 10&12. I couldn't bring myself to find an ounce of sympathy!
Melanie well done on your super harvest. Now let's all chant ... One good embie!!
Aggie I'll be thinking of u tomorrow too! Wishing you dozens of eggs (they do come in dozens don't they, eggs...) baby dust all the way!

But Grey, you've had the worst of times. I'm so sorry. And what timing too!  but you know I don't think a bit if stress (or even a lot of stress which I'm sure it was) would shake out a little beanie who wanted to hang on. Hang on in there little ones!

AFM I'm getting the call tomorrow about how many of my babies have made it through the week and are ready to snuggle in on Sat, my ET day. Then with any luck I'll join you, Grey, in the 2ww. (But I'd like to carry on hanging out here in this lovely thread rather than sloping off to the waiting room (aka 2ww forum) ). Grey, are you there as well as here?

Baby dust to all 
   

Goodnight everyone of all ages, especially those aged -9 months.
Sx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

And to Lou -who posted while I was writing my last post -
One (with a possible nuther one too) is perfectly fine... Altogether ladies...
OGE OGE OGE OGE  
Sx


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Friday everyone 

desperatelyseeking ....I just love your turn of phrase wishing all the "tiny humans" well. ...aww cute  ....I hope your phone call brings you great news and you'll be ready for successful ET tomorrow. By the way.....no need to slope off to another thread on 2 ww .....if I'm lucky enough to be on it soon I'm sticking around here.....love the kindness and support of women here.  Having said that am sure there are lovely people on other threads too.....I just only post here and the Word Association one which is supposed to be a distraction from all things IVF.....yeah right! I post on it in between being on here! 

NickyH ....and......Aggie ......wishing both of you the very best of luck at EC today  

Lxhammon.....yes things move quickly on the forum ....I sometimes find it hard to catch up. Keep the faith for today's ET.....One Good Embie 

Angelica. ...so good to hear from you! I missed your positivity but glad to know you're moving forward with next cycle. Great news re frostie. Roll on April for you 

Greyhoundgal. ...sending you hugs .... what an amount of hassle you've had! Hoping and praying that's the end of that for you now....IVF turns everything upside down so you have had the storm before the calm so to speak! I think a sticky beanie is a sticky beanie no matter what. ...and yours are bound with superglue as far as my prayers believe. Look after yourself and the precious beanies. 

As for me .....am so anxious. ....but also excited. ...re phone call later.....pleased please please let us have embies 

Big hello to Zonzoon. ...Vaninort. ...Chocochine. ...ajw ....and all others hoping and dreaming of motherhood.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi desperately - I've stayed here for the 2ww - the other thread had sooooo many ladies who all knew each other already I preferred to stay within the hug of the over 40s cyclers    

Grey xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Welcome back Angela   and good luck for your FET  

Hoping for good news for you Mel   You deserve it for all your positivity 

Lou - agree with desperately - grab a hold of Mel's mantra - it just takes one after all...... 

Grey xx


----------



## vaninort

Good luck Mel for the call today and anyone else on the two ww.

I have got follow up consultations next week with my current clinic, will be interested to hear what they say as to why my cycle failed. I know I am going to get the usual speech about my age and egg quality - so over it 

Look forward to your updates - we all need some good luck don't we!!!


----------



## Melanie244

Update!

THREE embies    

Am so excited I have to lie down to calm myself!

Thank you all for your good wishes. ....they are coming true .....ET Sunday.


----------



## vaninort

That is fantastic news Mel, thanks for the update!

BTW, what clinic are you with - or is it confidential? (no worries if so)...

V xx


----------



## BobbyD

I have just had my egg collection, they took 17 eggs which we were really pleased about, 14 were mature enough and 10 have fertilised. I find this one of the most difficult stages, waiting to see what they are going to do in the next few days as in the past they have gone from 21 fertilised to 3 after blastocyst.  I just feel a bit helpless as we seem to have already lost 7!! Also with this cycle we are freezing and then having them put back in 2 months so I worry about losing them at the thawing out stage.  A lot of worry going on!!
Good luck to everyone else my thoughts are with you all x


----------



## angelica_wales

Melanie - that's great news!  Not long to wait now...

Bobby D -  the numbers sound good - here's hoping you get some good ones to put back.  I found it very stressful waiting to day 5 to see if we had anything to put back - We only had 3 fertilised and I was terrified they would have all given up!  Why are you freezing this cycle?  Do you have OHSS?

Happy Friday everyone  xx


----------



## NickyH42

Hi girls  

Woo hoo Mel, sooo happy for you       Stuff your consultant, haha. You're little eggies n little spermies did the business     Could be triplets!!    

Afm, obviously still high from EC!! We got our ONE eggie! Yay!! Not as mature as they would have liked, but currently having a swim in its little petri dish with hubby's super sperm!!     Will get the call in the morning to let us know whether they got it on    

One good egg... One good egg... One good egg!!    



Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news Nicky!  You only need 1 good one. Got everything crossed for you and hope you get the news you deserve tomorrow xx


----------



## NickyH42

Thanks Angelica     xXx


----------



## Wass

Final scan today - 9 follies 18mm above, 1 at 22. 3 May be right size by EC on Monday. Sooo excited but ready to explode!!


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi ladies and micro-babes,

Jut got the call, embies are all still ok and we're on for ET tomorrow morning!!!     

sorry to do the AFM first but I'm excited!!! Which reminds me:
BobbyD and anyone else who makes lots of eggies but very few last to Blasto, I have something to say, which hopefully will be good news for you: That used to be me. I'm on my 7th round now and have (sadly)   lost count of how many micro-babies I've made and lost, but it's around 80. For my first 5 rounds I made about 10-15 embies each time, but in total for all those 5 rounds I got 11 blastos, only one of which became a bona fide human (my amazing little boy). So about 11/60 reached blasto. For this round and my last one, however, every single fertililzed egg survived until ET day (that's a bit counting my chickens as ET is tomorrow, but they were all there yesterday). That's 8/8 last time and (hopefully) 6/6 this time. So a change from 11/60 to 14/14. I'm no statistician but that looks like a statistically significant difference to me, especially when you take into account that I was 35 for the first round and 42 now. So what was the different between the first 5 rounds and the last 2? The Eeva machine. I don't know if you girls have Eeva in your clinics but we've just got it here at Bourne Hall. I haven't read anything about it helping embies to survive, and even our consultant said that's not what it's for (the actual aim of it is to choose the best blastos much more accurately than the traditional method with an embryologist and a microscope; and there's lots of research saying it does that very effectively). It's really expensive (about another grand on top of the already crippling cost) and of course it hasn't yet brought us a baby, but with the results we've had I'm not doing another round without it...
Sorry for the ramble and advert (no, I don't have shares in Eeva) but I thought those of you in that position (not all of you, I know) might like to know our experiences.

Anyway..

Grey: I hope your OHSS scan goes ok today. Will they be able to see your beanies on the scan  I do hope you're feeling better soon  

Nicky: Congratulations on your eggie!! I am so rooting for your little underdog. OGE OGE OGE!! (oi, oi, oi) - and to those who suggested you consider this a failed cycle   

Lou: good luck with the ET today, let us know when you're PUPO (and please join us here on the 2ww - I intend to stay right here with all you lovely ladies   ) 

Aggie:  hope your EC went well today  here's wishing you bundles of eggies 

Mel: 3/5!!!     I'm so pleased for you!! Your ET is the day after mine so you, me and Lou will be 2ww buddies (lets all stay here) 

Vainort: We are all oldies here and look at how well we're all doing. I actually read something in a fertility magazine at the clinic that said that the stats saying that  you're past it after 42 are based on information that is hundreds of years old. Everyone is an individual and so many people have babies naturally after 42 (my sister in law, Cherie Blair...) that I think you should ignore any silly speech about age & egg quality and think about what you want to do with your own eggs and your own body.

Anyway, better do soem more work (is it just me or does Friday feel like any other day with all these milestones on random days?)

Grow well in your petri dishes and tummies, all our tiny babies  

Sx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

oh and Wass who posted while I was writing - here's wishing you 10/9 on Monday!!


----------



## BobbyD

Thanks for your comments S I don't know if CRGH has one of those machines but I will investigate. Lets hope this time is different. Good luck with et Wass. My thoughts are with you as I find that one of the most nerve wracking parts! X


----------



## aggie123

hey guys, happy Friday  

Nicky - so so happy for you and keeping everything crossed   

Wass and Angela - well done today and best of luck for Monday   

desperatelyseekingsibling - great news, will pray it all goes well tomorrow  . V interesting re the Eeva machine.... 

Grey - take it very easy and have a good rest   & thanks for staying here. when is your date?   

BobbyD - well done, all sounds very good. try not to worry too much although it's very easy to say that  

Mel - excellent news!!! well done  

Lxhammon - any news please? hope second one caught up   

angelica_wales - thanks for your kind words. Best of luck with your FET  

All at various stages - keep positive and look after yourselves  

Thanks all for your good wishes, I'm sure they helped. My lining is pretty ok 11.8 and quite a few good follies around: 22, 20, 18, 14, 12, 11, 11, 10, 8, 6mm. Please please let them have good eggs inside  
EC on Monday. Hope the latter ones will catch up by then. Big weight off my shoulders as for some reason kept on thinking that I will not respond at all to such a high dose of GonalF (375ml!!)

Have a great weekend all and keep well


----------



## vaninort

Desperatelyseeking - totally agree with you about the age thing and this particular forum thread - which I am loving ladies btw!!

So many eggies going on at the moment - I am so excited for you all. It gives me hope in what has been a really dark few weeks  

Not entirely sure what the Eeva machine is - I had mine in an incubator and they kept taking photos of them every hour. You pay a bit extra for it but it means they can monitor with less risk of contamination - is that the same thing?

xx


----------



## rednick

Melanie244 said:


> Thanks Aggie
> 
> Best of luck to you with final scan....fingers crossed you'll have good follies ....will send more eggie dust your way ..... the waiting is the worst sometimes. ....if only there was a fast forward button!!


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello ladies and people smaller than fullstops,
Sorry about the long one earlier, I was supposed to be working but funnily enough I had other things on my mind! I'll keep this one short.
Vaninort, yes, that's it. It takes loads of photos for the embryologists to analse but it also means the embies don't get disturbed so much.
Greyhoundgal I hope you're ok. You haven't posted today. I hope your OHSS hasn't got more serious!
Everyone else, good luck and wishing you all OGE.

Sleep well little ones, whether in your mummies or waiting to go in.
Sx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sorry late post so just quick to say actually feel much better today   mental day at work on the other hand. Catch up on personals tomorrow  

One good egg, one good egg  

Sleep well cycle buds 

Grey xxxxxx


----------



## NickyH42

Morning all  

Lx, how did ET go for you?

Desperately, good luck for this morning.

Grey, so pleased to hear you're feeling better.

Mel, thinking of you for tomorrow. 

Aggie and Wass, sounding good.

Bobby congratulations on so many eggs, good luck with them. It's really worry all the way for us in this process isn't it!? Try to hold on to hope.

Afm, waiting to see if we made an Embie or if it's the end of our IVF road! The seconds are ticking by very slowly...



XXx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Nicky hope the news is good newss
Wass and aggie I think have ec monday enjoy your drug free day tom
Hope today went well desperatly
Grey hope you are ok
Every one love this forum but it is so speedy goodluck to us alll


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck today Desperately    

Xxx


----------



## NickyH42

A massive thank you to all you lovely ladies for the care and support you've given me on my journey. Sadly our little eggie and sperm just didn't get it together. No identifiable problem. It is the end of the IVF road for us. Hubby is understandably devastated that barring a full-on miracle he is never going to father a child. I am comforted that we at least know that we threw everything we had at this and it still didn't work. End of constant speculation.

Wishing you all the very best ladies. I'm holding out for you all to hold your very own babies in your arms in the not too distant future xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no Nicky   so sorry for you and DH.


----------



## vaninort

Oh I am so sorry NickyH, such a sad thing to happen. 

Very best of luck for the future for you and hubby...

V xx


----------



## Louisej29

So sorry nicky 

Have lost where everyone is up to on this thread now but wishing everyone lots of luck whatever stage in this mad journey you're on! 

We are gearing up for cycle 6. Never in a billion years thought I'd be one of those multiple failed cycle people but here we are. Down but not yet out!!


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm so very sorry nicky xx this is a horrible process and even more devastating when it doesn't go to plan. I hope you and your DH look after each other and know you did everything you could xx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello all,
Nicky - I am so sorry. I was really rooting for your little eggie. I guess this isn't one of those American films where the underdog pulls through in the end. I just really thought you deserved it. I'm so sorry. I'm glad you have made a positive decision though and are now able to move on in your life. In some way I think it might be a bit of a relief to be able to draw a line under all this and move on, but of course, the other way of it being all over is the one we all want. I wish you fulfillment in the next phase of your journey.
Grey - So glad to hear from you, I was worried about you what with you having been hospital. I have real hopes for your beanies. You are young (compared with most of us here) and as I recall you said you had a hatching blasto. That just sounds so perfect. (Also all those eggies bode well too even if no frosties). I'm on round 7 and in all my previous rounds my AF came well before the preg test (except on the one that really counted) so if so if Auntie doesn't come a-knocking in the next few days... 
Wass/Aggie - hope you're enjoying the lack of needles!! Good luck for Mon.
Lou - How was ET?
Mel - good luck for your ET
AFM - Had ET this morning and little Peso and Tweak are now all snuggled up inside mummy, back home where they belong. I don't have high hopes due to my age and the fact that they are both early blastos - too early to grade, basically just beyond morulas but at least they got to blasto so it's not impossible. As they've been in the Eeva machine I've been given pictures of them which will be wonderful if they do grow big enough to hold, but hopelessly depressing if it all fails yet again (I can't help but keep looking at their little pictures.) I'm trying to keep up hope but DH has given up already. (Although he is superstitiously still not letting me lift anything (or bend over or stretch) - silly as he'll be at work on Mon and won't be able to be my official lifter anymore. Still if he feels happy...) 
Now for the infuriating rollercoaster that is the  

Good luck to everyone, and goodnight little Octonauts
Sx


----------



## Wass

So sorry to hear your news Nicky, life can be really crap sometimes, thinking about you. X

Thanx desperately - just had my trigger injection, so hopefully all done now. Nervously awaiting Monday.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news re peso and tweak   Desperately   Now the 2ww - we can keep each other company! I think you should be positive After all they still made it it day 5 which is a big deal   Fingers crossed and try to rake it easy  DH is right thus time   thanks for comments re our embies - I'm hopeful but it's hard not up get weighed down by the negative hype about being 40......

WASS good luck for Monday and enjoy drug free day tomorrow! 

AFM - feeling a but more normal today which is nice  after all the ups and downs it's nice to have felt more like myself

Hope all you girls at whatever stage have enjoyed your Saturday 

Sleep well and dream of sticky embies  

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Desperately - go, go Peso and Tweak!! They have got to Blasto which is positive so wishing you best of luck over the next two ww 

Louisej29 - best of luck with round six. I know what you mean about never thought you would be here - I think that all the time about the whole infertility thing  

Mel - good luck with the ET today!!

Greyhoundgal - good luck with your 2ww too!


----------



## BobbyD

So sorry to hear your news Nicky I feel gutted for you.  You are so brave - lots of love x

Angelica_wales thanks for your comments. Things are more positive for me at the moment, I have 8 embryos at the right development stage - 3 top quality, 2 good quality, 2 average (and a spare she didnt mention but I was too excited to do the sums and realise!), 2 are a bit slower but they are still hopeful they will catch up. Her gut feel was 5 would get to blasto - I will be over the moon if this is the case.  Please hang in there.  The reason why we are freezing is that the consultant believes that the problem with me occurs when the embryos are put back in.  So he is giving me a months break then a month down regging where he will do a hysceroscopy and scrape - sounds like fun - then they will go back in. So I won't know until may june time. It will be worth the wait.

Good luck Wass for the ET tomorrow. They were a bit worried about me getting OHSS too and gave me the drugs I need to take before going to bed. Left it too long before I went to bed last night after taking them and ended up making friends with the toilet for a bit, the joys!!! So heed my mistake ladies if you are at risk of OHSS


----------



## BobbyD

I am not sure if I am allowed to mention but I have just purchased an IVF Belief CD by Helen McPherson. It is a hypnotherapy CD and really good. I just wish I could stay awake through it ! x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Bobby - great news re your embies and sounds like your consultant is doing everything right - tailoring your protocol just to you - fingers crossed   Btw - I have the same cd and love it. Sometimes I stay awake sometimes I don't but I think she says at the beginning it doesn't matter if you fall asleep as that means you're relaxed  

Happy Sunday everyone else. I want to eat all sorts of bad things today like cheese on toast and roast potatoes and scones with cream and jam   but must keep on with boring old protein   It will be worth it for a sticky bean  

Grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello Everybody 

Please forgive this little negative rant - Sorry haven't been on for few days ..... had no specific side effects in recent weeks until day after EC - hit me like a runaway train!  Crying, constant need to go to loo, pain in lower abdomen ...... and had a major clanger from a friend which unfortunately really upset me ..... she already has 2 children but has been trying for number 3 for a few years now.... was supposed to be starting IVF in a week or so and we've been great support to each other re all matters IVF ... told me ON A TEXT in the middle of conversation about my embies .....exact words: "by the way, I early tested last night, BFP" .............. I am stunned at such insensitivity  .... such news would've been emotionally tough regardless, but to drop it in via text in such a whatever manner ...... "by the way"?!!?!?!?!?!!?  

Now enough of that! Moving on to all things Bright & Beautiful  .......... you ladies and your eggies, embies & beanies  .....thanks everyone for your kind words and support .. I had ET today ..2 precious beanies on board  

*Greyhoundgal *- Any chance we could have cheese on toast and jammy creamy scones WITH more protein?!  You're lucky the 2ww is almost over ....am so excited for your OTD (6th March as I recall?)

*desperatelyseeking *- Great news re 'peso' and 'tweak' ! We're officially two week wait buddies - my OTD is 16th March .............like I'm going to wait til then  .....very best of luck to you and your beanies.

*LXHammon *- you're on 2ww now aren't you? Congrats and let's get on board the patience train - yeah right!!

*Wass *& *Aggie * & *Chocochine *- The very best of luck to all of you for successful EC tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. 

*Angelica *- Hello....hope all's well with you and your future FET is looking more and more positive now. 

*LouiseJ29 *- I know what you mean re busy forum...I was only missing for 2 days and it's taken me hours to catch up! Good for you being strong and facing round 6 ....perhaps sometimes down, but most definitely Not Out 

*BobbyD *- Great you have so many embies responding and a fine positive attitude re it'll all be worth the wait. We're all experts here at the waiting game  ....I'll keep all crossed for you.

*Vaninort *- Sorry you've found the last few weeks so hard....but hopefully the forum provides some good support for each other. Met a lovely lady at clinic today who have seen several times.....we struck up a conversation and it's like we were always friends...a real sense of sisterhood between women who go through IVF. Re my clinic, better not say, as there aren't many in my area ......suffice it to say the Nurses and Doctors there are very friendly and professional  we've been lucky with such limited choice that it's all worked out excellently.

*NickyH42 *- I've PM-ed you..... look after yourself, will miss you a lot ... thanks so much for your kind wishes to all of us here.

Lots of positivity and babydust to all of us


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Mel, I am so excited for you that eggiest are on board. Just waiting for them to 'do what they need to do' is sooooo long and such a tense time. Just out of interest, have you had the lower abdomen pain since your ET today? I think that is pretty normal so don't worry but do get it checked out by a doctor if you v worried xx

I totally get the friend thing too - and by text, totally insensitive - its not a blo*dy competition!! I had a slightly similar situation. My cousin and I have been through the whole IVF thing from the very beginning, same age etc, although never cycling at the same time. Anyway, all through my February cycle she was in touch all the time asking how I was etc, had I tested yet etc? and I sensed she was almost worried that I would get pregs and she would be left behind. I honestly think she was relieved when I got a BFN. Needless to say, I haven't heard from her since, now she knows I am not pregs. And really, now is the time I need the most support when it has all gone wrong


----------



## BobbyD

Mel - your friend - not very nice behaviour but all I can say is thanks so much for your support and wise words!!  Mind you just before my egg collection my partner announced in passing that his neice was pregnant.  I don't begrudge her and I am pleased for her but just thought that he could have just timed telling me a bit better rather than a throaway comment whilst we were preparing tea.  Anyway just need to get Top Gear out the way then Mr selfridge - Take care everyone x


----------



## Melanie244

Evening all 

BobbyD ... hope you're enjoying a nice Sunday's television viewing. ... your poor DH....sometimes it's foot in mouth syndrome!  

Vaninort ... your cousin doesn't seem so supportive but maybe it's her way of avoiding facing the fact that aren't any guarantees with IVF. Re my abdominal discomfort. ...has been there since EC and now bit worse since ET this morning. ...I think probably normal symptoms. 

Babydust to all


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello ladies, dots and invisibly growing miracles,
So lovely we're all so in sync and gradually catching up with Grey on the infuriating ! 
Mel, Vaninort & Bobby, I totally get what you're saying about other people's insensitivity - even those who have done IVF or are doing it now so should know better.I get annoyed all the time about how people don't get what I'm going through. How I can't think about anything but my embies for more than a second or two. It's so obsessional it's like being in love - well it is being in love - but its like you're in love with someone who's on death row and there's a fair chance of reprieve but it could go either way and there's nothing you can do to influence how it goes. I guess in some ways it's hard for other people to tune into that. And I worry too if I'm putting my foot in it... I try not to mention my son unless it comes up because I remember what it was like for me in the 5 years & 3 rounds of IVF it took to make him. Back then I was suicidal after each BFN, nrow I'm just  ^ devestated  each time. And back then I thought how dare anyone with a child say they feel like me? I do know its worse for those of you still waiting for number one. But it's so easy to offend if you're not in exactly the same position as someone else. My friend & IVF buddy is now preg with donor egg twins she told me how upset she was with someone who had said "so how do you feel emotionally knowing they're not genetically yours? Does it affect how your bond?" I was thinking wow I was wondering the same thing! Glad I didn't ask her!
And soon some of us will get our BFPs and no matter how we hope, probably some will get BFNs will we be able to properly support those in the other group? I hope so!
Sorry for the deep thoughts and back to

to all and big wishes that it never comes to that as we all get our BFPs
Goodnight mummies to be who don't know it yet and their tiny bundles of potential
Sx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning all 

desperatelyseeking ....You have a very thoughtful rational outlook...you're right ....the whole IVF experience is a minefield! We're all constantly in danger of offending others.....I also think the stress of constant hoping ....being an IVF newbie and the concoction of drugs I'm taking made me possibly over react..... Hope you're well today 

Big hello to Greyhoundgal. ...Chocochine. ...Vaninort. ....BobbyD. ....Aggie123....Wass. ..Louisej. ....Angelica and all of us hoping and dreaming 

AFM. ...you may think am crazy but I wanted to take a photo of a positive pregnancy test to use as screensaver on phone....as a positive reinforcement every time I look at phone on 2ww....what am I like   .....So as was told not to test because trigger hcg takes at least 8 days to leave system....I thought if I tested yesterday it would show a false positive for my photo. ...but it was negative! But that was only 5 days post trigger injection.  I presume this means any early testing I do on 2ww will now be an accurate positive if that shows up ......The crazy stuff begins my friends


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all on this lovely sunny day    

I love this thread more and more!!! It's great to have so many of us here and sharing our thoughts bad experiences   I don't talk to anyone else about ivf at all (except DP and acupuncturist) so I love to hear everyone's stories and thoughts and concerns.

Mel - I don't know what to say re your pos/neg thoughts. I don't know how quickly the trigger goes out of your system but I thought about a week? I'm not testing before Thursday I've decided. I sort of don't want to test at all as all the while I don't test and there's no AF then I'm still PUPO   If that makes sense?

Desperately - yes people are incredibly insensitive but in my case I just get random comments as no one knows. The other day a friend had a rant about why it was wrong that people can get ivf on the nhs. I really had to bite my tongue   I didn't get any nhs treatment because I was already too old but that's not the point.....

Ho hum! Onwards and upwards  

Great xxx


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, I wonder if I can join you?  I'm 40 (41 in April), just about to start on our second lot of IVF.  We were very fortunate our first lot was NHS funded and we now have a beautiful almost 3 year old DS but we desperately want to try and give him a brother or sister.  We had our first meeting at the clinic last week, blood tests for me, sperm analysis for him and we have a meeting in the diary for 11th March.  Am I unrealistic to wonder if we'll be able to start right away all being well with the tests?  I remember from last time the various paperworks, tests, etc. took quite a while.  Am just wondering if realistically as we're paying this time, things might move faster?


----------



## vaninort

Mel, I know I shouldn't encourage you to test early but I find the First Response tests pretty good and accurate for early testing. They are a bit pricey but do the job. I tested too early first cycle and got a false positive and was v excited - and then I found out about the trigger injections giving false hope - to say I felt v v silly for a few days is an understatement.

Desperately & greyhound - People really are so insensitive and have absolutely no idea what its like to be in an IVF world unless they have been through it. I spend a lot of time biting my tongue these days and even avoiding certain socials with peeps (who are all v fertile with lots children) that I know will ask questions. Are they really well meaning and concerned about me or are they looking for another dinner table story to pass round? I can picture it now 'yes, I saw Vanessa the other day, poor thing, she desperately wants another baby but it isn't happening for her - terribly sad isn't it'

arrrghhhhhh


----------



## vaninort

Welcome Lougla - this thread should give you hope. Its a really good one and so many ladies cycling at the moment.

In terms of timescales, it will really depend on the clinic you are attending and your own cycle. Most private clinics are pretty good tho as they know you just want to get on with it. It will also depend on your own personal circumstance and the reasons you need IVF in the first place - will they need to run lots of different tests on you/bloods scans etc? Some clinics won't even start the IVF process until they have all the results back so they can decide what protocol is best for you..

Good luck xx


----------



## lougla

Thank you vaninort, basically we've got very slow swimmers.  DH had a sperm analysis last week and it said pretty much the same as when we had our treatment the first time, they're slow with very poor motility, but there's enough of them to work with.  Assuming my blood test comes back OK then I think we're in the same boat as we were last time.  My period is usually due around the 16th/17th of the month so as our meeting is the 11th, I'm just hopeful that they'll say yes lets go with it .... Finances are in place (though I keep reading about Asda selling IVF drugs cheaper, how do I find out who is best supplier?  Last time everything came via NHS), so we're good to go when they are ....

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## vaninort

I have heard ASDA do cheap drugs but I haven't really looked into this.

I got all my medication via Healthcare at Home but I think your clinic will advise you on this...


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello all
And welcome Lougla. I get my drugs from ASDA, I just told my clinic I'd heard ASDA could do them and they gave me a prescription which I take to ASDA pharmacy and they do the rest. It's a bit cheaper but still costs us around 7k a pop in total. I'm in a similar position to you Lougla with an almost 3 year old DS and desperate for a sib (but I'm older than you and on my 7th round so you're much more likely to succeed). If you don't mind me asking, whereabouts are you based?
Grey-  re people thinking it's wrong to fund IVF on NHS; believe it or not I used to think that. I had no idea what it was like until I was in that position. I thought NHS should only fund serious conditions!! Ha ha! Little did I know infertility can be as fatal a condition as clinical depression!! 
Anyway, you can never know what something is like till you're there. As they say, "Don't judge a man until you've walked a mile in his shoes" (because then by the time you judge him he'll be a mile away and you'll have his shoes)
Oh this 2ww is infuriating, but I'm definitely not going to test early. This may be my last or second to last chance. I want to bask in the possibility of being pregnant for as long as I can. 
Sx


----------



## lougla

Hi there, thanks for this info, it's all really helpful.  We are based in Colchester and will be going to Bourne Hall in Colchester.  It's where we had our DS so I'm hopeful of another positive result.  I keep trying to make myself think only positive thoughts .... Good luck to all those on the 2 WW x


----------



## Wass

Afternoon ladies, just got back from the clinic - 14 eggs taken. Hope everyone else collecting today has had a good result!


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Wass - that's  a great result! Wow, 14 eggs, well done. 

Lougla - I bought all my drugs from Asda. They supposedly sell them at cost. But still costs  quite a lot. 

Grey - 100% relate to what u said. I haven't even told anybody (except my mum) that doing ivf. So only talk about it with ladies met from ff.  And I lurk on this forum from time to time.

Afm -bit  disappointed with my scan today, only 1 large follicle,  had hoped for at least two after being on menopur.  Ttc au naturale  while debating on next clinic. 


Good luck to all currently cycling - lots of eggs which would bring us so much awaited bfp.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi desperately I didn't know Bourn would do a prescription.Webought All my drugs at their on site pharmacy. Now I feel like I should have known better! What a twit but thanks for the tip. Did you just ask Dr Valentina or tell the pharmacist?

Sorry for no personals am currently wasting my life away at the hospital.....have had my scAn and everything seems to be diminishing which is greAt on the ohss front but the waiting to be discharged is infuriating! Been here hours! Nothing could be SEEN of course and managed to avoid a urine sample as I don't want anyone else to tell me our results!!

Got to get out of here!! Bored silly!!

Grey xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

greyhoundgal i hope all is ok x
mel - you cracked me up with the photo of a bfp pregnancy test - what a great idea for positive thinking

Wass well done on ec, 14 eggs is great

on day 6 of stimms, just a bit headachey, nothing to report, scans not til friday, must eat more protein

goodluck everyone x


----------



## vaninort

Altai
How freaky, I am also between cycles, trying au naturale and debating between ARGC and Serum.

Interested to know your thoughts on these clinics?

Feel free to PM me xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

All ok back at home and ravenous   where did I hide the chocolate 

How's everyone? 

Vaninort - I like the sound of serum and lurk in the shadows of the general thread - you can learn so much just from the treatments and experiences the ladies who go there seem to have. The personal treatment really appeals to me 

Altai - sorry to hear about scan - chance other follicles will develop? Melanie on here only had one but when it came to collection she had three   So you never know? In the meantime have fun practicing au naturale 

Grey xx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello
Wass - 14 is great! I just read an article saying the best number (ie most likely to yield quality as well as quantity )- is 15 so pretty much spot on!
Grey - so sorry you're spending so long in hospital. But glad you're out now. I just cant wait for yourresults! You ladies will be the only pregnant people I won't resent (yes of course I say I'mpleased for all my pregnant friends but that can never be 100% sincere). It's different with you girls you all deserve it so much. Come on Greybeans! And re asda I just asked the Bourne pharmacist. But don't worry you won't need any more drugs!!
Altai - I've had 2 or 3 from a single follicle more than once. It ain't over till it's over...
Lougla - wow we have lots in common! Im also at Bourne Hall but in the main building near Cambridge and my DS (also nearly 3) was conceived there too which is why we've stuck there! Feels like No 2 would be a miracle now, though!

Good night ladies and babies of all sizes. And stickydust to my fellow torture-chamber victims - I mean 2wwers.
Sx


----------



## aggie123

Hi all, thanks v much for all your good wishes for my EC, it's really heartwarming! 
I just read up on 4-5 pages, my eyes and heart are filled up.... 

Nicky - not sure you're still here hun, heartbroken for you, I mean what are the chances?? why? ivf life is so so cruel... . Very best of luck with whatever you decide next and keep positive   

desperatelyseekingsibling, Mel & grey - fingers crossed for you, lots and lots of sticky babydust   

Altai - hello, keep your faith until EC as time and time again we saw v different results from scans  

CHOCOCHINE - drink plenty of water, best luck on Friday  

Wass - well done hun, how u feeling? Guess you're waiting for the call as I am today (keep imagining my phone ringing... stupid isn't it??) wish you 14 embies   

AFM - had EC yesterday, collected 9 eggs which I'm pleased with. Hope and pray for a good phonecall soon   . Taking it easy in front of telly today too

Hello vaninort, lougla, bobbyd and all - hope you're doing well


----------



## Wass

Just had a call from the clinic, out of the 14, 3 immature, 1 didn't make it, and 10 fertilized and in the embryoscope. All set for transfer Friday!!!


----------



## Sky Walker

Hi everyone  ,

I am just trying to find my way around FF and noticed this thread am I too late to join I am 44yrs and due to start my meds mid March ??
it is so interesting reading everyone's messages as this all completely new to me.
my partner is much younger than me 34yrs and although I have 2, children from  a previous relationship which I must add was when I was way too young to make the best choices on life   . my partner doesn't have any children and we have been trying naturally for over 6yrs now   feels like for ever and so many tests and investigation's.
We have decided to bite the bullet and get a loan to try egg donation  .
I am very anxious and believe me I have opted in and out of this option over the past year due to all my fears , but I have finally decided it's now or never .
so any advice and support would be great  

Sky Walker x


----------



## Melanie244

Hey everyone .... it's so busy here am finding it hard to catch up ...! But will try my best...

Wass ....Super news re 10 fertilised. ..Gosh I was thrilled when 3 of ours did so! You're in with a great chance. Fingers crossed for Friday  

Aggie123. ..thank so much for your kind words and babydust. ....I hope and pray you get the phone call you're wishing for 

desperatelyseeking. ...yep the 2ww is a veritable torture chamber alright! I'm officially crazy now testing every day to see out the trigger and see in the BFP  ....tested with better brand hpt and found trigger there....but line very very faint. 

Greyhoundgal ...At last you are finished with the hospital .....here's hoping you'll be there next time for pregnancy scan 

Altai ...don't fixate on numbers ....I quickly went from one visible follie with Consultant saying may not get an egg from that.. ..to FIVE retrieved at EC! Keep hoping 

loghla .....hello and welcome ...

oops have to log off for a few minutes. ...see ya soon


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your words of support. 

Wass - that's still great 10 eggs. I wish I could have the same number.

Melanie, desperately, grey, argue, choco, Lougla -  fingers crossed for you, best of luck.

Vaninort - have dropped u a msg.

Sky - welcome. Am you age, still trying with oe, perhaps shouldn't have bothered. 

No, am not doing EC. The plan was to do a medicated Iui.  With one follie, am not going to waste any money on Iui, will just try naturally. 
Ivf cycle starts, well....in couple of weeks if this one unsuccessful. The main question which clinic it'll start?


----------



## Melanie244

Continued......

Sky Walker ...hello and welcome  this is a very supportive thread...am sure you'll like it. The very best of luck to you 

Chocochine ....I downloaded positive hpt image and now each time I open my phone cover I see two lovely pink lines staring at me  ....roll on Friday for you!

Vaninort. ...yes am a fan of POAS every day   .....hope all's well with you. 

Lougla ....hello and welcome  .....re private it depends where you are..... from my own experience and perhaps limited understanding. ...if you're attending a private CLINIC you should be seen quickly. ...if you're attending an NHS hospital with private facilities the urgent NHS patients will be prioritised. Regardless of when you start I wish you all the best 

Babydust to all ......2ww so much fun.....please 2 precious embies. ...stick


----------



## Sky Walker

all,

is there anyone going through IVF using the egg donation option ? 

much love Sky x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Welcome Sky Walker - you are young but you will learn - sorry I had to   you'll like this thread it's great fir those of us in our 40s all lovely supportive ladies  I think some ladies on here have done donor abroad but not sure if anyone currently is - have you tied the "donor conception" part of the forum or is there a thread for your clinic?

Mel - you are a nutter    You do make me laugh. Can't believe you are testing every day!!! I am still determined no test until Thursday. Two more sleeps......


Lougla - welcome to the board - can't remember if I said hello - I blame the hormones   


Hello Aggie   


Wass - great result on fertilisation rates - think that sounds spot on! 


Desperately - hope you're doing ok with our 2ww - as above not testing before here - and thank you for your lovely encouragement to the Grey Beans - Bert and Ernie.   Please stick!!!

Having awful day at work so must get on   Why are people so dumb and awkward   Managing people is not for the sane    Ha ha


More later
Grey xxx


----------



## Sky Walker

Hi Grey,

thank you for getting back to me   I will have a search for a specific thread good thinking   , I will be a proper little threader, soon :-0

thank you Sky


----------



## vaninort

Ladies, watching your 2ww's closely - really hoping they all stick for you all. Mel, so glad I am not the only saddo to POAS daily. Faint line sounds encouraging tho!!!

Had my follow-up consultation with clinic. I also went for some counselling in the morning which I actually found really helpful - such a nice lady and was good to offload onto someone who doesn't know me!
Anyway, upshot of my consultation is despite being 42, as I got ten eggs last cycle, I should give IVF another go. They think the immune treatment is a load of rubbish and doesn't really do anything - all a bit controversial me thinks! I honestly don't know what to do, I was convinced my thyroid immune was the problem!


----------



## ajw

Well done Aggie and Wass. Fingers crossed that the good news continues. Good luck to all on 2ww. 
Sky, welcome   I'm just starting a DE cycle at Reprofit. I fly there on 25th March. My partner is also younger, so I'm feeling the pressure!
Do you have dates yet for your cycle?
Ajw


----------



## aggie123

Hello All, hope you're keeping positive and thanks for the good wishes. 

Got the call earlier, 5 eggs out of the 9 were immature..  . Only 3 fertilized. Bit disappointed but holding my fingers crossed for these to divide nicely. ET either Thurs or Sat if it goes mega well   
Have a good evening all


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone, just popping on to say to Sky that I used double donation last year which was successful following many years attempts and failures with OE. We are aiming to go again Sept/Oct for another go!
Good luck to everyone currently cycling..... Particularly those of you on the 2ww


----------



## Sky Walker

Wow at last ladies that talk my language   I should of signed up on here years ago instead 
I've been trying to work it all out in my own tiny mind   and driving my partner crazy
With my in rational thoughts,
AJW   so your traveling on 25th March I will be traveling 16th April to Cyprus.
I will start my medication on 22nd of March I haven't opened any of it yet it all looks so daunting
the thought of injecting myself is quite worrying but from reading everyones messages it sounds 
like all will be fine   .

Goodnight Sky


----------



## Sky Walker

Karhog 
Thank you for your kind message its great to hear of your successful treatment especially
after your long journey of trying, I'm getting excited now where as initially I was feeling a bit 
Apprehensive. Obviously I know nothing is 100% but at least yours and others experiences
will help me through  

Good night Sky


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all....

Sky Walker ....you'll be just fine...the injections are into skin/flesh not into veins (subcutaneous rather than intravenous) ....so not that sore at all. I had stinging sensation for a split second but doing nasal spray 4 times a day was more irritating than 1 injection for me. Am not using donor eggs so sorry I'm not much help re advice on that. ....still wish you the very best of luck 

Karhog ....hello and thanks for the good wishes. ... 

Aggie123. ...3 fertilised is good....I had 3 and was thrilled! I know it's an emotional Rollercoaster when hopes are raised and dashed often on IVF .....but honestly I think you'll be lucky with 3....it's a lucky number after all. Will hope and pray you get the result for successful ET 

Ajw. ...thanks for the good wishes for the 2ww.... hope all goes well for you later this month 

Vaninort. ...glad you benefited from counselling today. Ten eggs seems a major response....so go for it re another round! Re my testing. ...faint line is positive in that it shows trigger hcg is lowering. ...impossible to get a positive pregnancy result at this early stage....but want to test regularly to make sure it's all gone. ....so any positive I get next week will be an Actual positive.  What am I like?!

Greyhoundgal. ....I never denied my nutter status when it comes to POAS   .....I  am hoping and praying for a Terrific Thursday for you this week 

Big hello to Wass.....Chocochine. .....desperatelyseeking. ....Aggie123. ....Lougla. ...Lxhammon. ...Angelica .....and all of us hoping and dreaming


----------



## Melanie244

Ps remember the Mantra. ....

ONE GOOD EGG .....ONE GOOD EGG .....ONE GOOD EGG


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi all
very quick one as late & tired. Hello to new ladies & old hands! just had argument with DH due to IVF stress  . 
Grey - no AF yet? YOu are so pregnant. I'm convinced I'm not and getting quite depressed far too early  
speak later when more awake. zzz
Sx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning  

Zonzoon. ...I'm so sorry I left out your name last post ....you're right it's very confusing. ...fast moving forum  ....my phone only scrolls back so far before I start losing the post am writing. ....Aaaaarrrgh! Great news. ...you're now officially on Day2.....here's hoping you'll be matched soon with donor eggs. An exciting time....each round brings renewed hope. There is no list. ...but sure sounds like a good idea if any of us could find this time to compile one!

Desperatelyseeking ....I'm sure it's all blown over now.....couples have disagreements now and then when NOT under the stress of IVF....so be nice to yourself. ...and DH  ...... please keep the faith re pregnancy. ...there's no reason to be thinking you're not as you're so early in the 2ww...it's quite possible embie or embies will only implant today or tomorrow and then it takes another few days for enough hcg to be released to read as positive test. I am hoping and praying EVERY DAY for all of us 

Greyhoundgal. ...it's looking good for you 

big hugs to everyone. .... AFM stir crazy waiting. ....! Any advice on how to be patient?!


----------



## Melanie244

Zonzoon. ...just thought everyone has facility to update their signature at end if they want to show details...but I can't figure that out on phone ..... am on first ever IVF with own eggs and DH swimmers. ....we had 2 embies transferred last Sunday.   

Hope everyone is doing well and have a good day!


----------



## ajw

Hello everyone  
Really sympathise with all those on the 2ww. Pure hell! Just try to keep busy. I know people who prefer to take time off work and relax, but personally I find that worse. I'm much better working to keep my mind off it. 

What's everyone given up for lent? How about POAS? 

Zonzoon, pleased your appt in Barcelona went well. Exciting times!!

Sky, what treatment do you have? I'm doing DE and only had one injection to do. An intra muscular shot of Decapeptyl. Then estrogen pills starting on Friday. 

Karhog, great to hear from you. Pleased all is going well for you. 

Aggie, try not to be too upset. This is a real roller coaster! I was over the moon when I got 3 embies, but I understand that your hopes were for more given the number of eggs. Stay positive, you have good chances with 3!  

Afm, had a medical today to get insurance for the flat we're buying. Nightmare questionnaire asking if I have sterility problems, if so what treatment am I having etc... Argh! How to try to avoid telling the whole truth without telling lies  

Have a good day everyone!
Ajw


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all

One more sleep.........and repeat "ONE GOOD EGG"   we do love your madness Mel as it's such good positive nutterness    Sick with anxiety and couldn't eat one of my favourite lunches yesterday - prawn cocktail - I was so worked up! Pancakes were lovely though - savory ones, lemon, Nutella, orange, maple syrup - yup I worked my way thru the lot   heh heh Nom!

Zonzoon - hope you can get started and matched soon   It's a great idea to have a list of everyone on the thread - I tend to look at people's signatures like Melanie said. I know that on the 2ww thread the moderator puts everyone on the front page but that's only a month or two at a time and people tend to drift in and out of here depending on what stage they are at. A lot of us are 2 week waiters but we decided to stay "with our peeps" so to speak  

Desperately - hope all is ok with DH? Don't be too hard on yourself   So much going on hormonally and emotionally. And don't write peso and tweak off  . You've had success before with Bourn - I'm sure you will again   . Take it easy

Ajw - that's a bit much re the insurance   do they really need to know

Everyone else - Vaninort, sky, Karhog, WASS, Chocochine, Angelica, sarapd, Lougla, Lxhammon and all other ladies on this thread - hope you're all ok and look forward to your updates  

AFM - no signs of anything really, Desperately. Tomorrow is test day and honestly I just don't want to test. Right now I'm PUPO but tomorrow I could be not.....  trying to be positive but feeling weirdly anxious. Going to get hair done tonight and worrying about dye in case  I dunno......oh well, one way or another. Just don't want to burst my PUPO bubble.....

Hugs to all - the sun is out! Yay!

Grey xxxxx


----------



## ajw

Oooh! Thinking of you Grey. Know just how you feel about the pupo bubble. Felt exactly the same before, like no news is good news... But it DOES work for some people otherwise there wouldn't be do many of us trying - so why shouldn't you be one of the lucky ones   
Ajw x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Ajw   I've got everything crossed   Over on the 2ww thread there are sooooo many BFPs but most of them are much younger than us lot so I don't feel it's a good comparison  . If I'm too afraid tomorrow I might not do the test at all   Ha ha   just have to, whatever the outcome

Grey xx


----------



## Wass

Morning everyone. Got a call from the clinic today, 2 of my embies haven't divided, so now only have 8. Had a little cry this morning (what's all that about), 1 is doing really well. Possible transfer tomorrow or Friday, and find out about one's to freeze Saturday. What a rollercoaster of a ride!


----------



## zonzoon

mel -- oooh how exciting and nerve-wracking to be in the early part of the tww! i really hope that at least one of those embies is settling in for the next nine months!    

grey -- oh wow, i'm impressed that you haven't POAS at all yet.  (i'd probably be peeing on everything at that stage!)  i hope tomorrow you get the best possible news.   

wass -- so sorry about the embies  .  eight sure does sound like a good number, though.  i hope there's a BFP/baby waiting to be among the 8 that remain.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Zonzoon - I'd read about your son in your signature   How tragic and sad for you   you must be an amazingly strong woman - and your partner - to have hot through that. Wonderful you are finding the strength to go forward and find his siblings - I'm sure they're out there waiting  . Hope and positive attitude are tremendously powerful.   There's some baby dust for you xxxx

WASS - sorry about your embies but you still have a great number   and don't forget Mel's mantra - let's say it together "one good egg"   it is sad and I didn't post anything for ages after EC because I found the whole diminishing process quite disturbing.   so don't feel odd feeling weepy - this is a tough princess we are going through  

Still feeling odd and away with the fairies here   And trying not yo think about tomorrow  I'm just gonna enjoy cake scones and my PUPO bubble    

Grey xxx


----------



## Wass

Thanx Grey,  I feel more guilty than anything else - so many people on the forum have not been as lucky with EC as I have, so for me to complain about my embies diminishing feels wrong. Here's hoping that I don't lose any more


----------



## Melanie244

Hello again ladies 

*Greyhoundgal * - Am glad you like my "good positive nutterness" tee hee hee ...anything that makes this a bit easier is all good methinks  I fully understand the "PUPO Bubble" even though I'm testing out the trigger hcg every day ...am behaving as if I am pregnant and so is DH ....Please let it last. I really hope you'll have a BFP tomorrow (or the day after if you prefer!) 

*Zonzoon * - Thanks for your kind wishes. It's heartbreaking that you and your DP have lost a son. Unthinkably sad  My SIL often says little people in heaven wing friends back to earth ....so truly hope and believe that pregnancy will happen again for you and his brother/sister will be such a joy 

*Wass * - I know it's disappointing when things don't turn out as expected .... but honestly 8 embies is a wonderful number of embies. Have faith - it WILL work out for you 

*ajw * - Thanks for the 2WW sympathy - much needed! I cracked up laughing when you suggested giving up POAS for Lent - now that would be a major sacrifice for me ...so no way Jose  Like others, I am very confused re your medical questionnaire for flat insurance?? Isn't that for mortgage protection purposes ...i.e. they need to risk assess against a history of terminal illness/early death as the insurance would end up paying most of your mortgage if that happened ..... Nobody ever stopped mortgage payments because they were infertile?! Honestly, (ironically! ) I would Lie lie lie .....it's absolutely none of their business! I agree with you re work, it is helping to distract me a bit [says she in her office on the forum ]

Babydust to all


----------



## BobbyD

Just done a massive catchup - sorry for my lack of update ladies not had time to sit down and read all of the comments. 

Grey - your peeing on everything comment made me laugh out loud. I didnt even realise testing early went on I always stick to the exact day - what a square I am!

mel - thinking of you on 2ww

wass - all sounds good - keep the love!

afm - so sorry and hopeful for you

I know I haven't covered everyone but I will try better next time as this is my first forum.

So my update (EC was last thurs so 6 days in) 3 have been frozen yesterday all 2BB quality, 1 is 1CC waiting to hear whether this has gone to blasto, 2 are at Morala so may still go to blasto, 2 are at fragmented morala so again could catch up.  So we are waiting on 5. 
It was a massive relief to get 3 frozen, we are hopful for the others.
Can anyone tell me more about what the quality and Morala means?

thinking of you all x


----------



## vaninort

Grey
I so know what its like to be in your shoes (as does most of us on this thread I am sure). I totally feel for you with tomorrow looming but there is always hope until Aunt Flo turns up so don't be disheartened if no BFP yet. I did mine at work, BIG mistake. I was so convinced it was a BFP, I popped out in my lunch hour and tested in work loos. When I saw the BFP I had to go home 'sick' in the afternoon and took the rest of the week off to cry!!

Mel - you must be spending a fortune on sticks - are you still looking at your photo on your phone of a BFP?!! Hilarious

All of you on the 2ww - best of luck, let us know how you get on!!

Me - had an awful day today, the house of my dreams that I have been trying to buy for the past 4 months (the only thing that has kept me going thru failed IVF) has fallen through. The vendors have pulled out as they want more money - which we can't afford! Argghhh. No baby, no house    life really isn't very fair sometimes is it? On the positive side, I have a call with Penny at Serum over next couple of weeks, interested to hear what she thinks of my failed IVF cycles/immune probs...

V xx


----------



## vaninort

Oops sorry, meant to say I got a BFN and had to take rest of week off work!!


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi ladies, dots and beans,
Sorry, another quick one, I'm afraid, so will have to be brief...

Vaininort - so sorry about the house. We need good news not bad outside of the IVF bubble to keep us sane! Please try to keep the faith. At least with houses (unlike children) it really is possible to get over a loss if a better one comes along and I'm sure it will...

Mel - you are influencing me in your insanity! At least the way you're doing it makes sense, but what I did today was utterly pointless. I did my first ever too-early 2ww POAS today (I'm normally a waiter like Grey) but today I did one, knowing that as I hadn't done any before during this 2ww a positive could be drug-influenced so would need to be ignored and a negative could be because it was too early. It was negative, I looked at it and thought "why did I do that??!!" 

Bobby - your frostie news is brilliant! Grading changes from clinic to clinic but generally the higher number the better although some do it the other way round. Morula is the stage just before blasocyst. They are ideally blasto by day 5 but some wait till day 6 to go to blasto and can still be fine.

NO time for other catch-ups, sorry, except the big one:

My thoughts are totally with you for tomorrow, Grey. I am absolutely 100% sure you're pregnant - not just wishful thinking - you are. But check in with us early tomorrow just to confirm as I'll be waiting for your news all day. Although I'm as sure mine hasn't worked as I am sure yours has (DH and I are already talking about next round, or rather, arguing about it!!) but just in case mine do as well as yours certainly will, our babies will be the same age and as you're relatively local we need them to meet!!! 

Lots of love to all people especially those not yet born and those whose existence is not yet known to their lucky mummies,
Sx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sorry to be the harbinger of bad news in our lovely over 40s cyclers thread.......it's a   for us very sadly  . Think that's why I didn't want to test. When I was at the hospital last week they tested me and told me it was negative without me actually asking them o So I think I knew then although I tried to persuade myself it was because the test was too early.

We're absolutely gutted     not least as I think I read somewhere that if you don't have any frosties which out of our original 24 we got 16 fertilised but only 2 were any good.....and they didn't last the course.......you have to wait 6 months to do another fresh cycle after OHSS  . I'll be 41 by then   Just feel like time is slipping away along with our much hoped for BFP. 

I've spent the morning crying bit somehow need to find it in me to get to work now   not quite sure how. I'm so in admiration of you ladies who have done this many times.....I now realise that's the norm. It's so hard when no-one knows what you're going thru and you just have to carry on as normal as if nothing in the world is wrong - we haven't told friends or family.

Anyway that's me being all doleful and sad. I'll be fine and we will get an apt with Bourn and maybe with Serum too to see what to do next / differently next time around.

Good luck to all other cyclers and 2wwaiters - I have everything crossed for you praying you get your dreams fulfilled  

Grey xxxx

Ps Desperately - lovely idea re our future babies meeting......next time around hopefully for me


----------



## vaninort

Oh no Grey, I am so desperately sorry. Its just so unfair and v v frustrating    

However, I am not sure where you read about having to wait 6 months for a fresh cycle but that simply isn't true. My clinic say wait a month or two and then get back on the saddle! I only waited two months between my first fresh cycle before Xmas and my second in new year so I really wouldn't worry. If your clinic say wait 6 months then I would change clinic - particularly if you worried about 41 looming (which is still v young by the way!!)...

Is there any way you can call in sick today? It might be nice to take the day off, eat loads of chocolate and have a really good cry...

V xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello all 

Greyhoundgal. ...I'm bombarding heaven with prayers for a happy result for you. Come onnnnnnnnn BFP 

desperatelyseeking. .... ahhh the early POAS addiction strikes again! Keep the faith. ....it's too early for either a true negative or a true positive pg result. ..but once you used a good quality hpt then you can now be sure that any positively you get in the coming days or weeks is not residue from the trigger. Disclaimer ladies! We're all supposed to wait 14 days after embryo transfer to test according to the medics 

Vaninort. ...sorry about the house disappointment ....but maybe that'll be balanced by great news in the near future. Yes I've now got 2 beautiful pink lines on screensaver on both my work and my personal phone......it's positive reinforcement 

BobbyD. ..thanks for the good wishes. ...well done on those fertilised eggies. ...fingers crossed for successful ET for you soon 

Big hello to Zonzoon. ..Sarapd. ...NickyH. ... ajw. ....Wass....Chocochine. ...Aggie123. ...Sky Walker. ....and all of us hoping and wishing. ....babydust to us all.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Vaninort.  I'm finding it really hard. I stupidly book marked the march 2ww thread and it's about 85% BFPs   you don't begrudge a single one of them their result but it's hard not to be one of them.

DP went to work late about half hour ago and I've gone back to crying  


Grey xxx


----------



## Sarapd

So sorry Grey - take some time out for yourself and DH.

I've been with 2 clinics and neither say 6 months, in fact the NHS one said we could go straight after. I generally wait for 2 normal periods to give my body time to settle back down. 

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Sara   I think the 6 months is because of OHSS but I'll have to ask. Thinking about serum or somewhere that has more to do with older ladies next time - maybe.

Grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Greyhoundgal. .....posts crossed .....I'm so sorry ...that's so so unfair. .....I also suggest you not go into work ....unless your workplace is seriously busy and you think distraction may help.....personally I would wrap yourself in sympathy and treat yourself in every way you can. Your poor DH is so brave heading to work but in general men seem to like keeping busy to cope. I am sending you so many hugs     .....Am crying here .... which hardly helps! 

Positivity is fine....but let yourself have a good cry... look after yourself.


----------



## vaninort

I know Grey, it is really cr*p and nothing anyone can say can make it better - so have a really good cry and then start thinking about what to do next.

I feel a lot of clinics (including mine, which is why I am probably switching) stick you on an IVF conveyor belt, without really looking at the patients specific needs and creating a bespoke programme. I have heard good things about Serum so defo look at that as an option for next time..

Lots of  

xx


----------



## Sarapd

That makes sense Grey. I would speak to Serum too as they specialise in mild IVF so will avoid OHSS. We had a consult with them but logistically it was too difficult to cycle there.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Sorry - I meant to say Create - you're already speaking to Serum.
Sara. xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks ladies   you are all amazing women to go through this - people have no idea at all  

I'm definitely going to see about a phone consult with Penny Vaninort ( I thought they looked good before we even started) and I'll take your tip Sara and look into create 

Mel - thanks for kind words   Try not to get too upset - think of your own precious beanies - I'm crossing everything for you  

Grey xxxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hope you don't mind me butting in but I just wanted to post a message to grey. Our first IVF was in Aug 2011 when I was just over 40, long protocol which ended in BFN we then cycled again in the November, short protocol so no down regging which is much kinder on the body and produces, generally, a smaller number of better quality eggs - we only got 4 but 3 fertilised and were put back and we had our twin boys. I know it seems hard when you pin your hopes and dreams on the first attempt - we couldn't understand why it didn't work but sometimes it's just a numbers game - twice it's been second time lucky for us and I really hope it is for you too - best wishes and many  xx

Have to admit to being a lurker since I was on here a few months ago - wishing everyone the best of luck xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry grey xx

Take all the time you need to cry and grieve. You've had one hell of a journey so far with OHSS etc. As Sara said maybe mild IVF would be the next step for you when you're ready. Lower numbers but better quality

You're strong and will get through this and will be stronger on the other side 

Take care 

Angela
xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Jules - thank you for your kind words and encouragement   And yours is a fantastic story with two wonderful outcomes   (well three really  ). Do you think you attribute anything in particular to your successful rounds or do you think it was just a numbers game? Sounds like the short protocol might be the way. Is that what Sara was referring to as mild ivf or is it something different again?

Angelica - thanks for popping in and being so sweet   Hope you are doing ok? I know it is not that long since you or Sara had your bfns xxxx

I'm having a slow day. Do a bit of work. Have a cry. Have a cuddle with the fur babies. Cry again. Get face washed by fur babies. Cry again. Do a bit of work. That sort of thing    

Grey xxxx


----------



## aggie123

Oh Grey, I'm so terribly sorry, such a cruel cruel journey this is and we all do our best and still.... wish I could give you a massive hug    . Have a good cry (or two, or three) and don't go to work. I found in the past that as so low emotionally the tiniest little thing can set you off...  . Spoil yourself and try to put it behind you, hopefully w lots of new knowledge from it. 

Hello to all - no time for personals, hope you're doing well in various stages  

I got the call this morning to go and have ET at 1 pm, out of the 3 fertilized eggs they 'have a good indication'!!! That's all she said on the phone, I kept on wanting more info but she nicely refused and said that embryologist will be able to tell me more. As if the two days waiting for this call didn't kill us enough... grrrr bit angry with OFU but there you go. Will know more later on. Doubt we get a frostie... 

Sharry - pls update front page w ET 6th, OTD 20th (dreading it already) 

Lots of love to all xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Aggie   everything crossed for your good embies for ET   - and you want Sharry on the 2ww thread hun - mish is the moderator on this one  

Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Feel so sorry for you Grey. I am not current cycler but was planning to join the thread soon.

I was going to share my theory on over-responding ladies like you (and me). Was also discussing with Bobby here. I read in Alan Beer's book that over-stimulation (OHSS) creates high levels of estrogen in the body which in turn prompt bone marrow to pour out a lot of NK cells which as we know is very counter-productive for pregnancy/implantation. I had OHSS in June - result chemical: someone tried to implant but failed, however when i did FET 4 month later even the defective embryo (trisomy) did not have a problem to attach and stick until 9 weeks. Look, Bobby's clinic advised her to freeze after EC as she is high-responder as well, I was trying to find out from her whether they give any scientific explanation. Any ways, what i am trying to say is that this is my intuitive finding confirmed by some statements from Alan Beer's book. ARGC did not want to pay attention to my theory and said FRESH CYCLE IS ALWAYS BETTER. That is why i switched to Serum where at least Penny listens and collaborates. I will be asking her to monitor my estrodial levels and if high I will make an executive decision to freeze. 

Mxx


----------



## zonzoon

oh, Grey, i'm so so sorry  .  i'm sure you're feeling devastated right now (who wouldn't be?).  thank goodness for fur babies and all of their sensitivity and unconditional love, eh?  i don't really know about OE IVF, but i would definitely listen to the other gals here who sound like they know what they are talking about when they say that six months is a ridiculous wait and that you should look into other options.  you are down, but you are definitely not out, and once you've given yourself time to mourn this cycle, you will pick yourself back up and start fighting again for the family you want.  i know it's not easy, especially when it seems like the rest of the women in the world falls pregnant when a man sneezes near them, but you will get there   

be gentle with yourself


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Mamochka - I didn't know that about OHSS at all re NK cells only that it makes you produce lots of oestrogen. I wish I'd carried on taking my maca as that is hormone balancing and in particular helps to balance oestrogen   but the clinic said not to....in fact the nurses had never even heard of it!  I must research what you say because I hadn't heard that. I thought ARGC was supposed to be very good for over 40s? Sorry you had a bad experience with them but I'm sure Penny will take good care of you? I hear good things about her.....

Zonzoon - thank you for lovely words   - it is devastating but I'm so grateful to all the wonderful women on this forum and especially this thread for all the support. It's amazing the support and care we an all give to each other even though we've never met  

Grey xxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Grey I think mild is one step down from short protocol but I'm not too sure. Success wise the two factors that were different in the two successful cycles were no stress and acupuncture - I had it with the two successful and not the others. I think short protocol it interferes with your hormones less, lots of research suggests it's better for over 40's and less risk of OHSS x

Stress wise the most recent cycle we did I Cyprus and had 3 weeks holiday while we were there and with the twins we had no worries and it was a nice time of year approaching Xmas xx

Good luck x


----------



## Wass

Sorry to hear your news Grey, life can be proper crap at times. Look after yourself, and let yourself grieve.  Xx


----------



## aggie123

Wass - when is your ET? Isn't this 'waiting for a phone call' a killer Best of luck hun  

Just back from clinic, all three embies are doing well, second two caught up since this morning, so going to blasto with them. The best one is a 10 cell, other two are 8 cells. What a pleasant surprise?! So no ET today which I'm mega pleased with  . 
So good to get good news as we keep preparing ourselves for the worst.... Divide embies divide divide divide divide divide   

Will be back with personals soon (sry haven't had time to read through properly....  )

Luvies xxx


----------



## Wass

Hi Aggie - sat in the clinic waiting for ET as I type - 3 embies going back and waiting till Saturday to see how many there are to freeze.


----------



## aggie123

How strange!!! ... I had the same thing happen at 1 pm today .... Going back on Sat. Hope the three spots will keep dividing


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good news WASS & Aggie   Everything crossed for you  

Grey xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

GREY, big hug, it will be tough but just take care these next few days x

WASS hope et went well 
& AGGIE good luck with et on saturday xxx

sorry everyone else i have got confused to what stage you are goodluck
i have day 10 scan tomorrow


----------



## Wass

Thanx Grey. John, Paul & Ringo transferred successfully. Pregnancy test shut away till 21st March, and fingers crossed all round. Let the 2ww commence.


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hello!
Grey - I am totally devastated to hear your news. I literally can't believe it. I was so totally sure it would work for you. In fact I checked 5x early this morning and you hadn't yet posted so I thought you hadn't done the test yet, but as I was so sure it would be a BFP I didn't bother checking again throughout the day, and I come in now to find it was a BFN. Wow. 
Ok so first of all, you haven't had AF yet, have you? I know this sounds like grasping at straws but it isn't. Look at the paperwork Bourne gave you at ET, it says "if the test on day 15 is negative but you have not started to bleed, you may well be advised to repeat the test on day 22 and to stay on the medication until advised otherwise."  This is my 7th round and the only one where I didn't bleed BEFORE the test was when I was pregnant. My sister had BFNs on pregnancy tests for both her children. Auntie Flo is the real hopekiller. Until she's shown up, there is still hope. I do hope you took your progesterone tonight. And have you called Bourne? Of course it doesn't look good, I'm not pretending otherwise, but really it may not be over yet until the Fat Lady visits (my image of the mythical "Auntie Flo" is very fat in a big ugly hat and fur coat. Or is that just me?)
This forum is so weird. I spend all my life being jealous of people getting pregnant, and now with you ladies I'm getting depressed when you don't get pregnant. I just want ot so much for you guys. You all deserve it so much.
Ok, now re NK cells, I don't know about OHSS and NK cells, but I do know that there is some pretty ok research out there about intralipid infusions helping get rid of them, and I know they offer them at Bourne. I've had them this and last time... so that might be worth thinking about. 
Also I'm now on the short protocol; was on long for first 5 rounds and switched when I stopped making loads of eggs. So I don't know but I think it's probably not suitably for OHSS people as I think it's for low responders. But of course, check this.
You know, Grey, for some reason I've been kind of thinking of you as the Ruling Mummy / mother hen of this forum - which is weird as you're one of the youngest here - maybe it's your username, makes you sound distinguished - so I do hope you hang around here for a bit despite coming (close) to the end of this cycle - if you can of course - unless it depresses you... I do like to hear from you.

So who's next??!! I have a funny feeling it's me, or is it Mel? My test is on Tue, but if past experience is anything to go by I should bleed around Saturday. So if no AF by then I can start to get my hopes up from their current exceptionally low altitude. 

No time for any more personals, sorry, I've taken too long over Grey, but as you'll agree ladies, she is the priority today!!

Sleep well ladies and babies-in-waiting
Sx


----------



## vaninort

Desperately, what a lovely post you wrote for Grey. I wish I had known you and this forum when I just found out about my BFN, such comforting words you write. 

I also identify with your situation with a child turning four this year, 43rd birthday looming in Nov and desperately trying for a sibling. I really hope this is our year 

I have just got an appointment with the Lister and a call set up with Penny at Serum so will be weighing up the options. Honestly, I am getting dizzy seeing all these different consultants. The trouble is, they all seem to have conflicting views about treatment!!

V xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Awwww Desperately - that's so kind   That's a lovely post thank you. Everyone on here had been so kind and caring - that's one of the fantastic things about this forum    . AF hasn't totally shown her ugly face but I started spotting last night  . Bourn said to carry on with the progesterone gel (even of I get AF full on) and test again on Sunday just to be sure (I thought it was day 22 too but I think they don't hold out much hope so just being sure) and call Monday then to arrange next steps. 

So it's back to the drawing board. I think with short protocol it's gentler than long and so you don't get so much stimulation so may be better for OHSS sufferers too. Whst I know is I definitely don't want to do that again and I want to make sure we get good eggs. It makes sense to me that you're body can't ensure the quality of or maturity of 24 eggs but it might have the resources to deal with 7 or 8.  I dunno  .

So I'll get back to my research.....over on the Bourn board one of the over 40 ladies there has recommended an endo scratch. She had one her second tx and fell pg that round so that might help? What are peoples thoughts?

Anyway - I'm not going anywhere   you'll have to put up with me sticking my oar in even though I'm fraudulently here as not currently cycling  

Hugs to all
Grey xxxx


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys
Grey - how you feeling today hun?  

desperatelyseekingsibling&Mel - how are you feeling? I always thought the worst part of all this is the 2ww. For me defo. Hope you give us good news soon   

vaninort - gather lots of info, even if they are conflicting as later on they will make sense (says she....  )

Wass - congratulations on being PUPO!!!! take good care of yourself and stay here as I think this is the best thread. Sending you lots of mega sticky baby dust  

CHOCOCHINE - thanks for your good wishes for ET tomorrow and lots and lots of big follies for you today!! Everything crossed  

All others - lots of love and let us know how u doing xx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Grey
I had an endo scratch second time round, tests have apparently shown good results but sadly it didn't work for me. I think you can throw everything at it, take every drug under sun, be scratched and prodded here and there but if the egg is no good, it ain't gonna stick!!

Its a worth a try tho!

How are you feeling today?

V xx


----------



## aggie123

Me again  

Need your brains girls - how many embies to transfer tomorrow?? We have 3 good blastos and I'm not sure at all... any thoughts please? thanks v much xx


----------



## mamochka

Grey,

Penny in Serum has put me on short flare protocol and cyclacur (mild pill) before that. Although I am desperately afraid of OHSS again she told me not to worry. I also told her I don't want 23 eggs, I just want 12-15 max. So you can check my progress on Serum thread when I start end of March. I can feel you are feeling strong   !

M


----------



## vaninort

Aggie

What is the quality of the embies? If they are all triple AAA then you may end up with triplets!!

Tough one - I would have a look and see what they are like and how they have developed. Your clinic should be able to give you a really good break-down of their quality..

Good luck, nice position to be in!!

V xx


----------



## Wass

Hi Aggie, I had the option of 3 yesterday, or leave it overnight and 2 today. Ended up going with the 3 to maximise my choices but it's a personal decision. The embryologist supported my decision with 3.


----------



## BobbyD

Crikey ladies I was only away a day and masses to catchup.
Grey - so sorry to hear your news although as desp says there is still a glimmer.

I had 26 eggs second time (with Lister) and they were worried about OHSS although I didnt actually get it, the CRGH put me on a totally different drug merionial and fostimon which seemed to keep everything a bit calmer and they got 17 and 14 mature. I just feel that there was no panic and everything has gone to their plan.  They are suggesting a hysceroscopy and endo scrape for me too.  My consultant is very positive about the scrape - bit like sandpapering before you paint!

I have some good news 4 embryos were good enough to freeze, this is the most we have ever got at the quality as from what I understand they only freeze the really good ones. I now have a drug free month then hysceroscopy and down reg next month then ET month after.  

What is the short and long protocol?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good news about your embies Bobby and sounds like your clinic is risking hood care of you and tailoring your treatment just to you - rooting for you here  

Mamochka - love your name   I will definitely be interested to see how you go with the short protocol at Serum. Sounds like you are like me in not wanting loads of eggs. I will read up about those drugs too

Hi Aggie - fantastic news re your embies   if they are all great quality why not go for two now and freeze one?

WASS - think I forgot yo say congrats on being PUPO!!!

Chocochine - good luck for ET!

Hope everyone else is ok? Mel, you are quiet today  

Grey xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mamochka - just a question - how long do you think you'll have to be in Athens for your OE cycle?  I guess you have to be there long enough to have scans, EC and ET?

Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Hiya Grey,

Re Serum - Ladies normally book between 10 and 14 days, as Penny wants you on day 6 of stims in Athens, then depending on how long you stim and whether you go to blast it will be somewhere in between. I booked 17 days as I was advised to take it easy after ET and not fly right away. I thought 120 £ is not a big deal in a greater scheme.
Ladies who do DE fly for a few days only.

Mamochka= mummy in Russian 

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mamochka   I love it! What a great name......maybe you're Russian then  ? I tried to learn Russian as I speak quite a few languages but I found it REALLY hard!!

So 2 weeks is not too bad.....that's like a holiday. I could always go and DP join me later although he's just said if I like the idea of a Greek holiday we could do that   I love that man   

Still open to Bourn coming up with a suggestion but I need to be convinced we are not on the conveyor belt. I know Desperately has had a good experience there for first special LO and I've got everything crossed for her for this round too   I just don't want to over stimulate again  

Grey xxxx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

HI all
Grey, how are you feeling today? I agree you should look around but I really don't feel like we're on a conveyor belt at bourne as every cycle they've adjusted tx according to what happened last one. I over-stimulated at first but they got it right pretty quickly. I think personally it helps to stay in one place if you trust them as they know everything about previous does etc, but I guess all that info can be shared between clincs. A personal decision of course. BTW I'm so glad you're sticking around here for a while.

Aggie good luck for ET have you decided how many yet?

wass- how're you finding the 2ww torture?

Mel =hope you're still around?? When's your OTD?

everyone else good luck whatever stage you're at.

AFM - no AF as yet... OTD Tue. If I don't bleed tomorrow I'll start to hope...

Goodnight mummies to be and little dreams
Sx


----------



## Wass

Hi desperately. Trying to put the 2ww to the back of my mind!, back to work Monday, so am hoping that helps. I keep thinking how surreal it is having had the ET, and what they're up to now. The clinic gave me a time lapse video of John, Paul and Ringo in the embryoscope so I've been able to see them from fertilisation up until transfer. Amazing!


----------



## mamochka

Greyhoundgal said:


> Mamochka  I love it! What a great name......maybe you're Russian then ? I tried to learn Russian as I speak quite a few languages but I found it REALLY hard!!
> 
> So 2 weeks is not too bad.....that's like a holiday. I could always go and DP join me later although he's just said if I like the idea of a Greek holiday we could do that  I love that man


Grey, yes I am Russian mummy wannabe. I am learning Spanish now and found much more similarities between Russian and Spanish than English. Yes, I am treating this cycle as Greek holiday partly, although much more preparation . Plus I will be staying in the apartment and it allows you not to feel like a tourist and learn greek life a bit from inside which I always enjoy!

Mxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Grey, hope you are ok x

Mamochka really interested to here about your cycle, penny also suggested short flare protocol for me, but my parents didn't want me to travel alone so soon after shoulder op., good luck russian mummy

Wass love your names of your 3 embies, i would have gone three too, goodluck

Desperatlyseeking sibling, good luck, try and relax, there is so much hope, HOPE WORK DISTRACTS YOU xxx

Aggie what did you decide two or three?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

FORGOT TO SAY, MY EC IS PLANNED FOR TUESDAY, LAST DAY OF DRUGS TOMORROW yippee, just as well because i am getting really bad at remembering nasal spray!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Desperately - good to know you had a similar experience first off with BH and they managed to get you sorted out. That's all I need really - just to feel they will tweak and change things.  How are you cOping with 2ww??   Nearly there now!! 

Choco - good luck for EC and then you'll be into the 2ww!!  

Mamochka - maybe I'll have another go at Russian as I do speak Spanish. I must have another look  . So excited for you and your new cycle  

WASS - PUPO with three!!!! Lovely news  . 

AFM - I'm ok - still very sad about   it all but I know we just have to dust ourselves off and keep going.....time is off the essence here  

Grey xxx


----------



## Wass

Just had a call from the clinic, no frosties :-('
That means all hopes pinned on John, Paul & Ringo. Just feels like yet another loss. But, I am PUPO and remain hopeful!!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

WASS - be positive - it's not over - if you get one out of your three you won't need a frostie   you might even get two or three lovely babies   Everything crossed for you  

Grey xx


----------



## Wass

Thanx Grey!. X


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everybody 

Sorry haven't been on last few days. ...not so well. ...unwanted side effects on progesterone ....but as symptoms are getting worse, part of me is hoping even more that they're pg symptoms! 

Desperatelyseeking. ...thank you for thinking of me.  My OTD is Sunday 16th. ...but might do 12th or 13th. ....have tested out trigger so now on negative tests am afraid to test any more at the mo! Very exciting time....hoping and praying you  

Greyhoundgal ....hope you're ok 

sorry lack of further personals tonight. ...will try catch up tomorrow. 

All the best to everyone whether 2ww or ET or EC....babydust to all of us


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi all
Aunt Flo was due this morning (from past experience on IVF). We both got v excited when no sign of her all day. We had such a lovely relaxed day. A wonderful glimpse of how life could be if this could all just be over. Then about half an hour ago she turned up. And now we have to go to bed. Im sure we'll both get loads of sleep. I just hate all this so much.   OTD not till Tuesday, but the dream is over.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Desperately - don't give up on peso & tweak yet. I know you've experienced AF before OTD before but you never know. I've got everything crossed for you hun  . Thinking of you   

Mel - hope you're feeling a bit better and have managed to have a nice day  

Grey xxxxx


----------



## Melanie244

Desperatelyseeking. ...it's heartbreaking when you say the dream is over  ..... I don't know what to say to make you feel better .....(although only a first timer at this I think have heard that even if you have bleeding you're still supposed to test on OTD?) .....

Greyhoundgal ....thanks yes had nice day  ... but now adding dizziness to list of issues! Am like a hypochondriac these days


----------



## vaninort

Desperately - this is such sad news and incredibly frustrating, I completely feel for you right now.    I am sending you lots of  

Mel - dizziness really doesn't sound too good - maybe phone your clinic just to check this is normal? Good luck xx

V xx


----------



## Melanie244

Quick hello to everyone 

desperatelyseeking. ...I hope you and your DH are ok. Sending you so many hugs 

Vaninort. ...How are you?  Dizziness is listed as side effect on pharmaceutical blurb in my box of Crinone.  Am a bit confused re some women on forum sadly getting AF BEFORE Test date......a lot of internet info I read says progesterone delays a period and period arrives After BFN when clinics instruct we stop taking it?  Sorry I really haven't a clue about some of this 

Hi to Greyhoundgal....Chocochine. ...Wass......Zonzoon. ......Aggie123. ...  Lots of babydust to all. ....   to all awaiting results of EC and preparing for ET and all hoping and dreaming.


----------



## Sky Walker

Hi All you lovely ladies,

sorry I haven't posted many messages  as a newbie on here I just getting used to understanding all the abbreviations and getting know and understand where everyone is at, I have been as they say lurking for the past couple of days ................
*Grey*; ever since I read your post BFN I cant stop thinking about you and how hard it must be having to carry on as if nothing is wrong,  reading all the lovely messages of support that the lovely ladies have sent you on here and your replies, shows me what a strong and selfless person you are, because even though you are having a hard time you still show  . I haven't even started my medication yet I start 22nd March but from following you and your journey just in the past week you have shown me that no matter what my out come is that everything will be okay - to me you are an inspiration 

*Desperately SS*; it was sad to read that you have had a visit from AF I hope you and DH are coping and giving each other loads of  , I know it must be hard to think past today at the moment but please try not to give up on your dreams as what would our lifes be without our dreams, I hope every day gets easier for you and remember tiny steps hon 

*Wass*; the Beatles  I start my meds 22nd March around the date of your test so I will definitely have you in my thoughts & prayers 

*Mel*; good luck with your ET x

sorry to I haven't sent everyone a personal, as I said I'm just getting used to this but sending my love, support and prayers to you all


----------



## Sky Walker

AJW; hi hon is Reprofit a specific Clinic/Company ? x


----------



## mamochka

Desperately - I really want to hug you  . Are you sure it is not a bleed?

Grey - hope you feel a bit better

Mel - I think visit of AF depend on individual hormonal levels. AF comes only after levels of estrodial and progesterone drop and give a signal to shed lining. 

Good luck for everyone else!

Mxxx


----------



## aggie123

DesperatelySS - so so sorry to read your news  . What sort of bleed is it? Proper period? Please make sure you test on the day too xx

Grey - how are you? HOpe it's a bit easier although with time we tend to have even more questions  

Wass - how you feeling? sorry about no frosties but at least you know that unfortunatey they weren't up to freezing, rather than having them frozen a few days before (if this makes sense). Fingers and toes crossed for you  

Mel - hope you're feeling better, or the same and it's a good sign?!  

Choco - best of luck with your EC on Tuesday. Hope all goes well and you have lots of good quality eggies  

Vaninort - hello, how u doing? x

Hello to Skywalker, mamochka, BobbyD and all others, hope you are all good  

AFM - I am officially PUPO!!! So excited  . OTD is 19 March
Thanks for the good advice leading up to Saturday re now many blastos to transfer? Unfortunately fate made this an easy decision for us. On arrival for ET the embriologist said that one is a great quality, well developed blastocyst but unfortunately the other two stopped developing from day 3.... I shed a few tears for our two little fighters but needed to concentrate to the one on hand and all was fine. Still feel a bit short changed and keep asking WHY?? of course no answers.... guess it's life....  . Good job we didn't have a 3 day transfer and both these or one at least would have been a frostie. Anyway, enjoy the great sunshine and take it easy girls. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Wass

Hi Aggie, glad to hear that you're PUPO, welcome to the club!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Desperately so sorry I hope things change
Wass you are pupo with one good egg
Grey I admire your spirit x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Watching crufts is a fun distraction from thoughts of ivf  

Desperately - have been thinking of you so much and hoping that it is just one of those bleeds we read are so common amongst us ivf ladies. I'm still hoping for you and keeping everything crossed  

Aggie - congratulations on being PUPO    Yay! The 2ww is hell but bliss too so enjoy your PUPO bubble  . And don't forget you only need one so were keeping everything crossed for your lovely sticky one to be the one!

Sky - what kind words - thank you   I don't feel like I've been that special - everyone here has been supportive to everyone else thru good and bad and I've just tried to do my bit. But if that's made you feel less worried and encouraged then I'm really glad   - starting out with ivf is a time of trepidation as well as hope. But don't worry we all understand what you're going thru and this is one place you can be overjoyed, rant and rave or be sad without any fear of recrimination   good luck for starting with your downregging  

Mel - hope you're a bit better today - not dizzy??  

AFM - as per Bourn instructions I tested again today and it was a negative. Looked at it about four hours later and it was a positive   So I tested again......nup - it's officially a   Now waiting for the hag....bit of spotting but nothing like AF yet. Will call them tomorrow to find out what we do next.

Everyone - hope you've enjoyed the sun today. I certainly have   ice cream AND a scone! Yum......I normally eT really healthily so no idea where this has one from!! Ha ha

Take care and hugs to all
Grey xxxxx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi all
Sorry to put a downer on everyone, but I've been through this enough times to know this is it now. I've had 7 IVF rounds, every time AF reliably turned up 3 days before OTD except when I was pregnant with my son. And thanks for all your hopeful messages but no, it isn't spotting, it's full on AF . And no lining for beanies = no hope. On this mockingly beautiful sunny day we've been discussing options and have realised - 14 emryos transferred over 4 years resulting in one child and me aged 42 1/2. There's optimism and there's stupidity. At some point we have to realise we're flogging a dead horse and throwing away our life savings on an empty dream. We have the most amazing son and we're wasting these precious years with him thinking about children who won't exist. It's the end of the road on our own eggs. I'm still uncomfortable about donor eggs but it's that or give up entirely. And I'm not ready to give up.
So sorry for no personals today. I'll get back to folllowing your inspirational stories in a day or two. For now I have to lick my wounds...
Thanks for all your support.
Sx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Desperately
Although not had as many rounds of IVF, I totally get the 'flogging dead horse' thoughts. It really does seem pointless when you reach a certain age. I had a v frank discussion with my consultant last week and he said 'if you want your chances to improve considerably (e.g. up to 70/80%) then donor egg is the way forward.

Hubby really isn't keen and I am not sure but I really want a little friend for my DD.

V V difficult - I totally get what you are going thru. Not a good place at the moment but you will come to a decision that is right for you..

Big hugs

V xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi desperately - just to say thinking of you   I don't know what to say and imagine there is nothing that can be said when you've been through as much as you have. Take good care of yourself 

Grey xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Grey - wow what a head f*ck, i have never heard of one changing but......
desperatley, i completely can relate to the age, and how much do you throw at this, especially on 5% per cent chance, lister said donor eggs would increase chances by over 60%


----------



## LuckyE

HI guys. 

I come on this thread occasionally but follow it avidly. I just want to say to desperately, I know exactly how you feel. I have been very against DE but now I'm coming around and I'll be having 2 OE attempts and then DE. 

I mentioned it to my mum and she was incredibly positive! I was so surpised as she's a very very very traditional Nigerian woman.  

But she said, you nurtured it and carried it. It's yours, no one else's. They won't go and look for their real parents when they're older. How many children out there don't look like their parents? 

She might have a basic argument but she made me think....

I know how I feel about my nieces and nephews. I would die if anything happened to them. Or any child... I have a feeling that if you have love to give, you will give it.  

I am sad that I left having children too late and I kinda wish that I'd been informed about Amh and all that earlier but that's life. 

Sorry if I've gone on for too long. I just wanted to say that 
Lucky E


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Monday all 

As some of you may know, I haven't been well recently... so apologies for not writing personals all the time.... fast-moving forum and hard to catch up when a bit below par  Having many side effects which my GP says are common enough side effects of progesterone.........I was rather hoping pregnancy! OTD is Sunday 16th....but as I've tested out the trigger hcg, I think Thursday 13th will be an accurate test day (that'll be 14 days post egg retrieval and AF due date I suppose) ......... so am really hoping it'll have been worth it!

*LuckyE * - You are so right about wishing we hadn't left things late... I only heard of amh etc a few months ago! But we deal the cards we're given and can only do our best. It's nice of you to post and be supportive 

*Chocochine * - Best of luck with your EC tomorrow 

*Vaninort * - How are you? Yes, it's so difficult when most of want to use own eggs and the medics (and scientific facts!) keep telling us donor ones better. Personally DH and I would never consider DE but we now have to live with that decision if this round of OE doesn't work out. A minefield of emotion sometimes 

*Greyhoundgal * - Ah I love Crufts too... Though our dogs wouldn't have a tenth of the discipline of those show dogs! I'm afraid I'm still dizzy but hoping and praying it's all early pg symptoms  & I agree you have been so kind and supportive on this forum. 

*Desperatelyseeking * - Lots and lots of hugs to you      ...I fully understand re not being totally comfortable with donor eggs (see above comment) .... it's a personal one for all of us and we'll all support you here no matter when or what you decide.

*Aggie123 * - Hope you're enjying the PUPO bubble and 2ww isn't dragging!? Yes I am really hoping all the illness last few days is a good sign!

Hello also to* Sky Walker, Mamochka, BobbyD, Wass *, *Zonzoon * and All of us hoping and dreaming.


----------



## Sky Walker

Hi Desperately,
I hope your are looking after yourself thinking of you and all the different
Thoughts that must be going around your head,
I just wanted to say that I totally understand your 
Fears around DE over the past year I hav messed 
My clinic around because I kept changing my mind In regards to using my own eggs 
Verse donation but as mention but some of the other lovely ladies
1, of the reasons I decided to go with DE was the difference in my success rate % 
My = 6% DE =69% I'm 44yr I don't have the funds to keep 
Trying and a lot of my fears were around the child being mine, but recent research has proven that the baby is yours much more than the Donars, I would never say never 
Just take some time out read up on it and then make an informed decision 
What ever road you decide to take we are all here to love and support you,
I'm not an expert but have been throu so many emotions in regards to this subject .
Sending hugs and kisses to all you ladies 
Sky x (on my phone so hard to type 😄)


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Tuesday all 

Sky Walker - That was a lovely post you wrote to desperatelyseeking .... you're right ...we will all be supportive of each other here no matter which decisions we take. How are you? Hope all's well 

Wass and Aggie123 and everyone else on the 2 week wait. ....hope you're coping. ....I'm completely crazy at this stage  ! Roll on OTD this Sunday. 

Big hello to Greyhoundgal. ...Zonzoon. ...BobbyD. ....Vaninort. ..Chocochine. ..Mamochka.....Desperatelyseeking. .....And Angelica and NickyH if you're still reading. 

BABYDUST to us all


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So 5 eggs a bit shocked as I have had 16 and 18 before on 350 menopur, hoping this is quality over quantity but worried because I had lots of follies and took 450, worried they triggered me early as I usually have a 12 scan. But I know it only takes1 good egg x


----------



## Melanie244

Hello Chocochine. ..

I know there seems to be so much to worry about when doing IVF 

Am only a first ....and last!...timer so maybe not able to advise. Can only say from my experience of 350gonal and Consultant prediction. ..we were thrilled to have 5 follies....3 of which fertilised....2 of which are hopefully implanted now ! 

I'll hope and pray your 5 are top quality and you'll soon be blessed with baby\babies  

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks mel I hope this is 5 good eggs, my famous 5!


----------



## vaninort

Hiya Mel
Countdown really is over for you now. Are you still POAS everyday

Chocochine - 5 still good. why did they trigger you early just out of interest?


V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

I dont know but usually I have had a day 12 scan aswell but it was weekend. It may not have been early 3 were 17 but I had about 12 folies so odd only 5 eggs. I am just worrying as I knoe how quickly numbers drop. I just hope they are good quality its so , uch to go through x


----------



## vaninort

Bit naughty if your clinic did it early to fit round the weekend  

I really hope that is not the case and they have a godd explanation as to why they did it earlier than last time.

Good luck with the 5!

V xx


----------



## aggie123

all

CHOCOCHINE - hope you're feeling ok after EC. I think 5 is a good number. Sending 100% fertilisation angels your way hun. Come on famous 5  

Wass & Mel - how u feeling? Any symptoms? The   is the real killer! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us  

Grey & Desperately - hope you are feeling slightly better, time is a healer but just so so unfair. Big long hugs to you xxxx

Will share a story w you - we had a work lunch yesterday where one of my colleagues broke the news that she was expecting.. All raised their glass and congratulated her (3rd pregnancy in 4 yrs). Of course I did the same  and she took the good wishes gracefully... grrrrrr so annoying  .... I mean she only had to spread her legs didn't she I know I'm being unreasonable but life is just so unfair ... On the top of this one of the girls sitting next to me asked whether I was planning to have kids? Could have killed her  

Anyway, I'll probably go insane by my OTD on 19th. Will test early that's for sure   (prob Sunday when I'll be 8dp 5dt)

lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Aggie ŕooting for you and you got to blast x
Wass and mel hope 2ww is going well


----------



## BobbyD

Just done a catchup
Desperately so sorry - most of us know how you feel but that does not make it easier. 
Wass and Aggie thinking of you on 2WW - mine seems a long way away. We have my consultant appointment next week where I am hoping my consultant will be as positive as I feel about everything and advise how we are going to go forward with the 4 frozen little ones.

I was thinking the other day - yes agreed we are a bit older on the baby making front but I feel so much more capable and in a much better place than I did 10 years ago - We deserve this ladies


----------



## vaninort

Hi Aggie
Its v upsetting when friends/colleagues get pregnant. I particularly get upset when they are over 40 and haven't had to even consider infertility at that age. I mean look at Kate Silverton (BBC Newsreader), years of failed IVF and then has just fallen pregs naturally with her second child at 43!!!!!!  It should give me hope really but sometimes, this whole process just wears me down!

Also, beware testing too early. I got a positive 8dp - but then realised it was the trigger drug still in me 

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

*bobby *we do deserve it!
so i had the call of the famous five, three fertilised, so i am having all 3 put back tomorrow on a 2 day transfer, but i guess there is nothing to decide so they might as well back inside x


----------



## Wass

Good luck Choco - 2ww is a rollercoaster ride (well for me anyway)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## aggie123

CHOCOCHINE - three is a lucky number  . I had the same fertilisation rate out of 9 eggs (well 5 were immature). Still be prepared for all as I was going back to day 3 transfer and when we got there, embryologist said that one is very well developed and other two are doing well too so would like to keep them and go to blast. We did and unfortunately two didn't progress from day 3 but other was a great quality hatching blastocyst. 
Just when you think that you are prepared for all there is always something new. Anyway..... best of luck hun with whatever you decide & well done! This time tomorrow you can join the PUPO corwd    

vaninort - how u doing? good advice re testing early... hmmm... will see. Problem is I'm not a very patient person anyway and not knowing just about kills me but guess we all have to survive this 2ww torture.

Mel - are you still testing? how you feeling? Keeping my ALLLLL crossed for you xxxx

Grey & Desperately - hope crying/being down time nearly over and new leaf/next steps etc ahead. Still big big hugs & hope you had a large glass of wine by now (or two)   

hi BobbyD - thanks, the 2ww is a killer. Best of luck with starting your FET. It's a good position to be in  

Wass - hope you feel better. Do not read negative stories, there is plenty of pregnant ladies over 40 and quite a few over 50 too, so chin up. A bit of pain is not always a bad sign so do not despair at all 

Hello also to Sky Walker, Mamochka,  Zonzoon  and All of us hoping and dreaming xxxx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello Everyone 

I feel like am at some sort of therapy disclosure group here but hope you'll allow me to admit .... I am now officially crrrraaaaaaazy lady with the testing  ..... it's got to the very sad point where I am breaking the tests apart to double/triple/quadruple check that there isn't just a teeny sliver of light pink that I've missed. OMG. The panic is setting in now as I would've thought FR tests would pick up some hcg 10 days after 3day transfer? My OTD is this Sunday. Bracing myself and wondering where all my usual happiness and positivity have gone .............? 

*Aggie123 * - Am I still testing?? (twice a day some days!) Thank you so much for your kind support. The 2 week wait is possibly the worst part of IVF. I see you'll be testing early on Sunday .... Whether early or late, I'll hope and pray for a BFP for you 

*Wass * - You know I used to read the phrase "a rollercoaster ride" and wonder what people meant ....now I totally get it! I've had lower abdominal cramps every day, tears, exhaustion .....then Google and my Doctor tell me they're all progesterone side effects .....hello people? Am clinging to the pg symptoms please!  I hope you're ok and getting through it.

*Vaninort * - How are things? Hope you're doing ok. Re your question about my POAS... see above comments and please don't tell the Moderator to remove me due to insanity 

*Chocochine* - I agree with Aggie, three IS a lucky number! Well done the Terrific Three  Fingers crossed for the stickiest embies. 

*BobbyD * - Thanks for your lovely positivity. Wishing you great success with your FET 

Big hello to *Greyhoundgal*. ...*Zonzoon*. ...*SkyWalker*. ..*Mamochka*.....*Desperatelyseeking*. .
And *Angelica * and *NickyH * if you're still reading.

BABYDUST and hugs to us all


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks aggie, my current worry is would they make it through the night, but thanks for the preparation!!!! when are you testing?

*hope you are all doing well x*


----------



## angelica_wales

Melanie - still checking in on you all. It's like an addiction isn't it - spending a small fortune on something you wee on and throw in the bin  It can still be too early, the OTD is there for a reason xx

I'm still stalking you all for good news  

Hope you're all doing well 

Angela 

xx


----------



## Melanie244

Angelica. ...Hello! Thanks so much for posting. ...it's nice to hear from you. You're right about OTD.... probably just protecting myself from possible disappointment on Sunday. ...as it draws closer I'm afraid to let myself believe we could be so lucky. ...but we could be!  .....hope you're in good form.  

Chocochine ....still hoping for you too.

praying for all of our dreams to come true


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi ladies
Just checking in after some wound licking. Good luck everyone on the 2ww. Mel- I adore your craziness. One reason I don't do it is that it's virtually always negative for me so I'd rather stay in the PUPO bubble a bit longer! I do hope so much for you all. I'm still uming & ahing over DE, and mourning my 13 little embryos who have died inside me over the last few years. As I did Eeva I evenhhave photos & videos of the last 4. I can't go through another loss and yet I'm not ready to give up... I said I'd never do DE too, by the way, a few rounds ago.
Anyway fingers so crossed for all of you, and come on Mel's faint pink line!!
Sx


----------



## vaninort

Desperately, good to hear from you. I really think the whole thing is a lottery and its just finding that one good quality egg each time. I calculated that if I did IVF every month for a year and got ten eggs each time, that is 120 eggs. Even at my age, surely there would be one perfect little eggie there somewhere?

I am sure you still have good eggs in there, is just finding them! So frustrating! Good luck whatever you decide about OE or DE xx

Melanie- you are hilarious! If you want to be pretty sure, there are v good tests out there that will give you a pretty accurate reading today, even up to 6 days before AF due date. Only for the VERY brave tho. And even if its not what you want to see, it is never over until AF makes a full appearance anyway...

Me, still on the 'choosing which clinic' merry-go-round. Its now between ARGC, Lister and Serum. Any advice/experience from any of these clinics from ladies in their forties using own eggs most welcome!

V xx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning everyone 

desperatelyseeking ....Thanks so much for your kind words. Still BFN today but Sunday OTD ....so that'll be the meltdown day if still negative then! No sign AF but that could just be the progesterone keeping it away. Have had AF like cramping every day of the 2ww so no idea whether a good or a bad sign  ...... How are you? It's a biggie if you've always thought DE not for you. ....though DH and I always said IVF wasn't for us and look what happened! You just have to do what's right for you as a couple at the time. Sending you hugs 

Chocochine. ...best of luck to you. 

Vaninort. ...sorry have no knowledge of those clinics but there are various women here who will be able to advise. Yes I've been using so called sensitive tests but they're reading BFN. Not holding out much hope to be honest. Best of luck with your decision. 

Greyhoundgal ....how are you? Hope you're ok 

Lots of babydust to all of us hoping and dreaming


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all

Been lurking a bit I'm afraid not contributing but watching with hope   For everyone else.

Mel - you must be going mad so close to OTD now. I have everything crossed for you   You can find symptoms matching pregnancy and symptoms only to do with the drugs out there so the one definite is there are no definites! And it isn't over until AF arrives.  Good luck for Sunday 

Desperately - so pleased to hear from you   I imagine a tearful time with the wound licking and we can all sympathise with that. This ivf business is no stroll in the park..... And yet we come back for more. Whatever decision you and DH make will be the right one for your family - thinking of you xxxx

Angelica - good to see you pop in    Any news of your plans?


Vaninort - sounds like you're looking at three great clinics. I guess it's tough to choose as one is often comparing different treatments available rather than comparing like for like? Keep us posted on your thoughts   


Chocochine - good luck with embies! And don't forget you only need one good one   

AFM - nothing much to report. Still licking wounds a bit and feel in limbo unable to think about anything else    That's not good........


To all other ladies whether at the start or in the 2ww thinking of you and sending you   Lots of baby dust


Grey xxxx


----------



## aggie123

Hi All, best of luck for all EC, ET and anything else major today  

CHOCOCHINE - of course they will!!! Best of luck w your decision and let us know xxx

Mel - cramping not always a bad sign and still quite a bit early. But I know I will be the same in about a few days time... hope it will show up soon. A massive BBBFFFPPP  

Love to all & will catch up later


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, well we've almost started.  We had our meeting with Dr. Kovat on Tuesday and she said my FSH level is 8.3 and fine to work with, although obviously 10 would be better, but she didn't think it was too low.  We went through all the talk again about what would happen, etc. and that we'd be good candidates again for ICSI.  The only sticking point we had was where she said the suggestion is still for one embryo (obviously assuming we're lucky enough to get to that stage) to be put back and we emphasised that our hope would be for 2 based on (a) my age (41 by that stage) and (b) because we are self-funding we want as much of a chance as possible.  Also in my head I remember that with my first cycle we had 1 put back and had a BFN, but on our second using frosties we had 2 put back and got a BFP.  Obviously we spoke about the risk of twins, etc. but that's a risk we're willing to take so I'm hoping they'll take our concerns seriously.  Anyway, it might have been a slight language barrier but I was a little worried about how casual she was about the level of Gonal F I'd be on, for instance she said 'we'll probably start you on 150, oh wait last time you had 225, maybe we'll do 225, hmm'.  So I'm hoping she'll have that a bit more sorted when we go back for our Nurse Consultation in a couple of weeks.  I've made appointments at our GP for my blood tests and chlamydia smear and I have an appointment at Bourne Hall next week to check there are no problems with cysts or anything nasty.  Then when next period starts (around 9th/10th April) we'll be starting the long protocol.  

Sorry I don't know anyone's names properly yet, but good luck to all xx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Lougla
Sounds like your consultant has head in the clouds - I mean, Gonal F is serious stuff - how much do they think would work best for your protocol? You have to get tough with these people, just because they are in the medical profession, it doesn't mean they always know best. 

Just out of interest, how many eggs did they get when you were on 150 last time?

I was just 42 when I had first round IVF, they put me on 300 Gonal F and it was too low, I was put on 450 second round and I got way more eggs that time.

Good luck xx


----------



## lougla

Hi Vaninort, yes I was a bit worried about her vagueness too !!  She showed us the computer screen with our records on it from last time and it showed I started on 225 last time (this was just after she said lets start on 150), but then she said 'hmm, maybe we'll increase it if we need to'.  I wanted to shout a little and say 'look you do know because we're paying for this we only have one chance, not the 3 we did last time, we don't have time to muck around', but I reined it in.  I'll be able to have a better discussion with the nurses when I see them I think.  Last time I was 38, from memory I had about 11 eggs retrieved and only 5 became embryos so I'm hoping they'll take into account my lower FSH levels, my higher age and be a bit more 'definite' about the plan and not so vague.  I'll see how I feel about it after speaking with the Nurses I think (from memory last time, they were the ones who ran the place anyway, ha).

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Lougla

I'm a bit confused. thought the lower your FSH was the better. I've actually had better responses on lower doses rather than high. 

Mel - I've been wondering how you're getting on. I've heard of people with BFNs right up to day before OTD and then BFP. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello again everyone 

*Sarapd *- Thanks so much for the words of encouragement  . Am trying very very hard to regain some positivity.... My DH is so understanding, when I apologised for bursting his PUPO bubble re constant testing, he said it'll make it easier for Sunday, because if it's positive then it will certainly be a major surprise!  ... How are you these days? I hope you're being good to yourself and all's generally well.

*Loughla *- Hello, glad to hear you've got the ball rolling, but agree with Vaninort that you should always question if you have uncertainty. I was on 350 GonalF short protocol and had 5 follies (I've low amh), 3 fertilised and 2 three-day old embies were implanted. But there may be a medical reason for lowering your dose. Sarapd had better response on lower meds, so my advice would be ask lots of questions, but try to trust the answers! Best of luck to you 

*Aggie123 *- Thanks so much for the positive thoughts. Hope you're getting through this 2ww better than I ! 

*Greyhoundgal *- Don't be too tough with yourself....I think it's quite normal that you're finding it hard to think of much else. IVF is stressful and takes over our lives, so much hope, time and money invested. Sending you hugs  ..... I'm quite low now re constant BFNs....(all my own fault for early testing I know!) ..... clutching at straws, as it's probably because of the progesterone ..... but my usual luteal phase is 10 to 12 days post ovulation....today's 14 post egg collection .... trying to believe AF delayed for the one reason we all wish for! 

*Chocochine *- Hope all went well for you today 

Hello to *Vaninort....Zonzoon....Wass.....BobbyD.....SkyWalker .....Angelica.....Mamochka * ....and all the 40+ club


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks ladies, well they are in, 3 embies 4a, 4 ab and 4b, 2 ww begins xxx
once again thanks for supporting me x


----------



## mamochka

Choco - the quality is pretty impressive! Good luck with your 2ww! How many days is your 2ww?

Mel - I hope the faint line appears soon. Have you checked the online calculators for HCG after implantation?

Vaninort - I am completely sold on Serum for now. Let's see what results will be in about 4-5 weeks. Let me know if you have questions on ARGC or Serum

Grey, Desperately - hope you are feeling better every day!  

Hi to everyone else lovely ladies xxx

M


----------



## vaninort

WOW - Chocochine, those eggs are fab quality. I am v v hopeful for you. Sending lots baby dust...

Mel - it really isn't over until its over. Don't beat yourself up about Sunday, just be ready to cancel socials if its not the news you are hoping for. BUT that little line could still show up between now and then so I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Lougla - which clinic are you with? Is it too late to look around for a second opinion?  

Mamochka - why did you leave ARGC and go to Serum?  V V interested in your experiences...

V xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lougla - definitely ask questions. I started off on the lowest dose of gonal f that you can have then they put me up to 150 and I got mild OHSS as I had 24 eggs retrieved so dosage needs to be based on your past response as well as all the things such as AMH and FSH. I think you're at Bourn like me - you're paying so don't be brushed off - push for answers and if you're not sure don't go through with the treatment this cycle particularly if money is an issue. Better to be happy and sure and then go for it than rush in and then wonder if things could have been done differently.  

Chocochine - wowsers! Great embies!!!! How exciting. I am so rooting for you girl   Now it's just that damned wait  

Mamochka - I'm watching the serum threads and I'm going to be so interested in your treatment especially as we seem to be quite similar.  Not long now   how was your trip by the way? Saw you were waiting for a plane ;-)

Mel - don't drive yourself potty   - why not do no more testing til Sunday - go into the PUPO bubble and like others have said all sorts of signs can be experienced and then get a BFP so I say two fingers to Aunt Flo  

AFM - still no sign off the hag for me   I wish it would just come and then I could feel the proper finality of my bfn. Had a couple of dates spotting and nothing else so assume it's still to come  .  I keep reading that the drugs throw your cycle into disarray but I stopped progesterone on Sunday and bfn was last Thursday .....  Just want to draw a line under that cycle now  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Grey xxxxx


----------



## BobbyD

Mel - you are mad  make sure you get some of those cheap tests from Amazon if you are testing everyday otherwise it must cost you a fortune - I got about 30 for a £9.  I am hopeful for you
Choco - so much luck with your embies
Lougla - I have found that the consultant you have is so important. If you are not happy get another one, they need to listen to you. This is so important
Mamochka - let us know about Serum
take care everyone and good luck x


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Friday everyone  ..... though as I write that I know am not reflecting my true feelings .....very low now....probably pmt....definitely negative side effects of progesterone ....and yet another BFN this morning  ... Yes Sunday is official day but we all know a healthy implanted embie would be emitting readable hcg by now 

*BobbyD *- Thanks for the sensible advice re hpts ....but too late!! I've already spent a fortune . Hope all's well with you.

*Greyhoundgal *- You're so lovely to suggest I go back into the PUPO bubble, but I've it burst now.....no spotting whatsoever and ongoing AF-like cramps..... I normally have a short enough luteal phase, so it's probably the progesterone. You must be so frustrated waiting on AF now! I fully understand what you mean by wanting to draw a line under the whole thing. Hope it'll show up quickly and you can start to move on 

*Vaninort *- Thanks for keeping fingers crossed for me, but really not expecting anything for Sunday  ....hope you're keeping well.

*Mamochka *- Yes have checked those hcg graphs and it's not looking good. Hope all is well with you.

*Chocochine *- Hope you've the stickiest embies 

I won't post personals (for a few days anyway) as I really don't like to be a negative contributor to this lovely forum.....and I don't want to lower mood by droning on at you ladies when you've all been so kind.

Love and hugs and bucketfuls of babydust to all of us


----------



## mamochka

Mel hi - have you checked this one out http://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php

It is pretty conservative, use initial HCG of 1


----------



## vaninort

Hi Mel
Sorry the little line hasn't appeared yet. I think everyone tests differently and you may just not have enough HGC in your pee yet to be detected.

REALLY don't worry about posting negative stuff on here, I mean, have you read some of my awful, miserable posts? We aren't all grinning machines trying to pretend everything is okay when it isn't. Most of us have faced disappointment which is why we are all here using this forum in the first place.

So if you don't get the news on Sunday you want, come on here and have a good rant. We won't mind at all!

Good luck for Sunday tho and lots  

V xx


----------



## Melanie244

So much for me staying quiet awhile. ...can't keep away! Evening all 

Mamochka. ....thanks so much. You are so kind to try keep my spirits up with that link.....and it has helped....it suggests my due date for testing is actually Sunday!   I'll cling on to that hope. Thanks again....hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Vaninort ....thanks for your supportive comments. Yes I know the forum is a place to express our selves. ..I just feel bad when I know how hopeful and buoyed up I was recently.....do not want to dishearten anyone.....I want to be positive for those in earlier phases of cycles or decisions. I felt awful today as my sister in law announced she's expecting twins. I should be thrilled but instead have felt down all day. ......am feeling sorry for myself and will snap out if it soon. Hope all's well with you


----------



## aggie123

Mel - trust me it is early still, sorry you feel so negative, guess seeing all the BFN sticks doesn't help but our bodies can't do things earlier than normal and two days can make a hell of a difference!!! I am preparing for a negative test as I don't feel anything and only one blast in but you never know.... Praying for two strong lines for you tomorrow, don't give up hope just yet!!! Honestly. I'm holding all crossed for you and sending you cyber              

And if worst comes to worst and there is no second line tomorrow we're here for you hun!!! Big time xxx

Hi to all the lovely ladies, hope you're well. I still haven't tested, mainly because I'm too scared.... OTD 19th. Not holding much hope but you never know. 

Take care all and will post more when I read up later


----------



## Melanie244

Good Morning everyone 

*Aggie123 *- Thank you for the kind remarks and cyber prayers - much appreciated . As far as I know a blastocycst is an ideal embie for implantation, so I have good hopes for your BFP  ......one good egg! one good egg! Only you can decide re early testing or not, all I can say is I'm the type of person who just has to know stuff , but then have to deal with the repercussions of that.....bursting my own PUPO bubble wasn't a great thing to do  .....but there IS always hope. I have tiny amounts of black spotting today & AF like cramps (but not that worried as have had AF pains since the day of embryos transfer). Hope you're having a nice weekend.

Big Hello to *Mamochka, Greyhoundgal, BobbyD, Zonzoon, Angelica, Wass, Vaninort, Chocochine, Loughla, Sarapd, SkyWalker* and all of us hoping and dreaming


----------



## Wass

Fear my 2ww bubble is about to burst, getting AF type cramps, more constant than before and am really tearful just like I am in the days before AF. AF due Monday, OTD not until 21st. Just want it to start now if it's going to!


----------



## Melanie244

Wass ....I know it's hard but try not to panic. I have had AF cramps every day since ET but no actual AF. As far as I know lower abdominal cramping is normal after IVF. Sending you hugs and hopes


----------



## Sky Walker

Wass no no please don't give up hope yet 
I've not been thru the process yet but, I know that I feel AF symptoms 
At least once a week every week without starting my IVF 
If I'm not short tempered and blaming AF my stomach is hurting 
Again I blame AF   your brain will be feeling every last symptom 
In ur body at the moment don't get upset I will be thinking and praying   for your BFP   try and think of something to distract you is there someone you can call on to go out for a nice naughty meal Pizza Hut mmmm ! (Other pizza shops available   
Take care of  you !!  

Big hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## mamochka

Melanie, Wass, Choco - you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Wass

Thanx for the support - feel so helpless and powerless!!!


----------



## zonzoon

wass -- i just had to stop in and say that i had some of the worst cramps of my life when i was pregnant with my son.  they literally woke me up.  they can absolutely be a sign of pregnancy, and i know many, many women who have had the same experience.  don't give up!    

mel-- thank you for always giving me a shout in your posts   .  i've been hoping for good news from you, and i'm still holding out that hope    

afm.... we got word that they've found an egg donor for us, and i go off bcp in less than a week.  we also may be able to use the same sperm donor that we used to conceive our son.  it's not certain, and we'll be fine if we have to use a new donor, but it sure would be nice (in a very sentimental way) to have that connection to our lost boy.  has anyone else here done a fresh donor egg/embryo transfer?


----------



## Melanie244

Zonzoon. ...it's not sentimental at all to want same donor as your son's...that would be a lovely continuity to your family. I really hope that works out for you and your partner. And if not believe there is some higher reason for a different donor this time. It's great you'll soon be on the road again! Thanks for your hopes for me. I will be so shocked but ecstatically happy if have a BFP 

Wass....hope you're feeling a bit better now. Keep the faith 

Mamochka ....thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just wanted to say good luck fir OTD Mel   - hoping and praying your dreams come true  

Zonzoon - can quite understand why you would want the same donor as for your son -seems natural to me especially with what happened. Looking forward to hearing more  

WASS try not to panic - it could be anything hun - not necessarily AF - keeping fx for you  

Choco, Aggie, Vaninort Mamochka and everyone else - sending you hugs and love

AFM - still no sign of AF  don't really understand what's going on......I'm also out of energy and feeling quite low v tired.......

Grey xxx


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Hi all
I've been lurking. Just wanted to say thinking of you today Mel.


----------



## Melanie244

Ladies. ....it's a BFN  

Sorry to bring a downer on this beautiful Sunday morning. ....We were told we only had 5% chance of pregnancy and all my early pg tests were negative. ....yet rational thinking has deserted me today and crying A LOT   ......it's the finality I suppose. Always said would only do IVF once....couldn't face all that again anyway.

Thanks to you all for your constant kindness and support


----------



## Wass

So sorry Melanie, be good to yourself!. X


----------



## zonzoon

oh, Mel, i'm so so sorry.    i wish i had some other words or something that would comfort you or make this blow even a bit less harsh, but i know that nothing will take away the disappointment and sadness you're feeling.  i hope you can do something nice for yourself....have a pint (or ten), eat things that you've been avoiding or just spend time with people who will let you cry and make you laugh.  i'm thinking of you today and sending you love.


----------



## Sky Walker

*Mel* god bless you and DH I really feel it for you life can be so cruel sometimes 
I am beginning to see from everyone's posts that this IVF thing is such a short but very stressful process at every check point, you have done well , give yourself some timeout to get over this difficult time .
I too have decided that I will only try one cycle so I completely understand your thinking.
Take care I am thinking of you  X


----------



## Melanie244

Sky Walker. ..thanks so much for your understanding. I really hope you'll have a better outcome 

Zonzoon. ...thanks. ...it's amazing how someone I've never met can write such comforting words. That's funny....first thing I said after I stopped crying was "at last I can have a cup of coffee"! It was yummy ....I am hoping and praying this cycle brings you your much longed for baby. 

Wass ......thanks. ....Fingers crossed your 2ww ends successfully 

desperatelyseeking ....thanks for thinking of me. Hope you're doing ok?

Greyhoundgal .....Thanks for your support. ....have no signs of AF today so think I may be with you on that wait too! Not the buddy cycle we planned eh? 

thanks again for your kindness. I am exhausted from all the crying now! So planning on walking dogs and dusting myself off.


----------



## angelica_wales

Melanie - I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you.  Not the outcome we wanted.  Take time to work out what is next for you and DH. If that's it you know you did everything  you could. I have the feeling from our limited interaction on here that you will be ok. You're a strong lady and this just makes you stronger xx


----------



## mamochka

Melanie, dear, we were all routing for you, please feel our collective support and collective hug .
I sometimes tell myself not to follow current cycles as I get so attached and associate myself with the girls so I feel any disappointment thru my own skin  .

Love to all

Mxx


----------



## vaninort

oh no Mel, that is such a shame. Its just not fair. Is there anyone left on this thread that hasn't had a BFN in the last month or so?
I am really upset for you - are you really not going to do it again? Often the first cycle is a lot of trial and error so the clinic can see what works best for you. Anyway, good luck whatever you decide  

Grey - still no AF? have you tested again lately?  

V xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Mel I'm so sorry to read this news   I was really praying for your dreams to be fulfilled . Ivf is a tough journey and I think if I've learnt one thing - it just seems to make you stronger. I hope that is the case for you. You are such a kind and positive voice on this thread and have been so supportive to me and other ladies cycling. Take that kindness and positivity and focus it on you and DH now   You need tlc and time out. Look after yourself    Thinking of you 

Grey xxxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vaninort - no no more testing - I did four - two on test day and two three days later. I can't imagine there would be a change to it    It's pretty annoying though..... On a normal cycle I should be ovulating around now  

Grey xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So sorry mel, I started ivf and said just 1 cycle ....now I am on my third, if this doesnt work I may try 1 mild ivf with serum or create, but if I am honest I need to take some time out and be me again, so wouldnt cycle til winter. Just hope this 3rd cycle 3rd time lucky with my 3 embies. I have less side effects this cycle may be as less eggs. Pessaries make me bloat, and steroids give me insomnia.
Wass and aggie hope you are ok x
Eveyone goodluck with your journey x


----------



## aggie123

Oh Mel, why the hell couldn't that one line just appear
I am ever so sorry     . I know there is no words or anything that can give you comfort at this time but please be good to yourself. Cry it out by all means, grieve and see where you go from here. this is a very cruel journey right from the start, we almost kill ourself pray and hope and then more often than not fall into despair... Wish I could give you a massive hug and have a glass of wine with you or two   

Please keep posting and let us know how you pick yourself up from here as whoever can go through this trust me they can achieve anything.... Lots of love hun xxx 

Wass - do not give in at all hun!!! Very early for you and keep your faith. I wish I had some pain, anything better than nothing to feel that something is happening there.

Greyhoundgal - have you had a blood test hun?

CHOCOCHINE - how are you? I think I'm going for a mild IVF next time, not sure where though.... 

vaninort - how u doing? xx

AFM - I did a test this morning and it was negative - I don't regret it as I started my grieving process already, tiny hope as test day is on Wed but miniscule even by the greatest optimist. C'est la vie I guess....  

Big hello to all, thanks for the nice words and for just being there for each other fills me with good wibes


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no Aggie   so sorry to read that. It is still v early for OTD so you never know   Keep positive hun  

No I haven't had a blood test but not sure where I would get one? Clinic seems to have loosed us off to drift in a place of no knowledge  

Grey xxx


----------



## Melanie244

Evening everyone 

I've always liked this thread since joining it a few months ago .....but have to say I am overwhelmed with the amount of kindness and sympathy expressed here today.  Thank you SO much for helping me through this crappy BFN day! Really, it has meant a lot to me today to see your posts. AF cramping getting stronger & spotting now, so presume it'll be here by morning. When I eventually stopped crying (hours later!) DH and I had a lovely day together. We are so lucky to have each other and will focus on that for now....hoping to accept this and not try again. The silver lining is this certainly has made me think I am strong enough for anything now 

*Greyhoundgal *- Thank you for the kind compliments and support. Regarding your lack of AF, maybe telephone the clinic and ask to speak to consultant. I'm no expert, but as far as I progesterone should only delay AF a week at most (if at all) ....not 100% sure, but hell knows you've paid the clinic enough money, they can take a phone query! Maybe demand a blood hcg, just to put your mind at ease.

*Aggie123 *- Thanks for your kind words and hugs. As you know, I'm a serial early tester and whilst it's hard to see the negatives, I found it helped me prepare. Given how upset I was today re BFN (having seen 5 of them in a row previous 5 days!)....I dread to think how I would've reacted if hadn't tested at all and pinned everything on this morning. However, like IVF itself, no matter how small the hope, there IS always hope and there are women who get positive results. Please let this be the one for you 

*Chocochine *- Thanks for your support. Yes the pessaries were no fun! One good thing about BFN is not having to use them anymore! Hoping yours will be third time lucky 

*Vaninort *- Thanks for your kind words. Don't think I can face another round of this again. Will make final decision in a week or so when hopefully the disappointment will have eased a bit. (Unfortunately, apart from one lady who was only here very briefly a few months ago, I cannot think of anyone on the thread who had a BFP/no mc since I joined it?)

*Mamochka *-Thanks for the hugs! I'm so sorry you're now feeling low. Please keep the faith. 

Big hello to* Zonzoon, sarapd**, Sky Walker, Wass, desperatelyseeking, BobbyD, Loughla .....*

Night night all


----------



## desperatelyseekingsibling

Oh Melanie this is all so sad. Like you I was prepared from your early tests but I was still holding out hope for you. You were so positive at the start I was just hoping it would spill over into a BFP for you. I'm so sad. But if you are sure this is the end of the road for yoy then at least you can move on.I've been in limbo for quite a few years now and it's not a nice place. As someone else said it often takes a few rounds to get the doses right so if you are still wondering, it might be worth another try , but if you're sure this is enough for you I'm sure you'll make the right decisionfor you. But I am so sad you didn't get your dream.
Aggie don't despair yet, there is still hope...
Grey I think you should call Bourne & ask to speak to a doctor as I'm sure AF should be here now. I know IVF does weird things to your insides (I've had AF since last Sat & it's still going strong for example!) but no AF after all this time surely isn't right. You never know it could be good news...
And babydust to everyone waiting. Please someone bring a BFP to this thread!
Night night
Sx


----------



## Wass

AF due today, part of me just wants it over with, part of me wants to rush out and get one of those big rubber winemaking bungs to keep it all in so I can continue the dream of being pregnant again!. This whole process has drained me dry emotionally, whilst I realise how strong I really am, have had to consider going off sick at work as the stress and anxiety of worrying about another loss has started to impact on my work. 

Fingers crossed we all get what we want - we deserve it. Only 4 more sleeps till OTD then we'll see.


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning all. ....and a Happy St. Patrick's Day  

Angelica. ...am so sorry I just realised hadn't mentioned you in last post. Thanks very much for the support. Yes I am strong minded. ..so will be fine. Hope you're keeping well. The next cycle drawibg nearer for you. ...and hopefully this will be The One  

Wass.....am still hoping and praying for your BFP. If you believe you need time off work then take it. I underestimated the stress of IVF. Look after yourself 

desperatelyseeking.....thanks. Yes I think moving on and accepting we're a childless couple is important for my DH and I. Will get there. Re your long AF..perhaps a good thing? To cleanse drug residue etc and prepare body for next cycle. Sorry that's kind of a TMI moment early on a Monday! Look after yourself 

afm......AF arrived fully this morning. Feel much better today. In a strange way....I feel like I have started to live my life again. The waiting during IVF was the hardest for me. Am glad DH and I have each other. We've much to be grateful for. 

Love and hugs to all of us


----------



## Wass

Thanx Melanie - there's still hope!. Am taking time off sick, I work in a child protection team as a social worker and need to be switched on which at present I'm not.

Let's hope that all our embies are stickers and keepers


----------



## vaninort

OMG Wass - how do you do your job and go thru IVF? You must see some really sad things and it must just make you want to shake the parents to make them realise how lucky they are. Defo take some time off.. xx

Aggie - all good here, researching clinics keeps me sane - although I know deep down its probably time to stop.  Sorry you aren't seeing the little line on the tests. Its so frustrating but keeping everything crossed for you..

Mel, take some time to recover and then think about what is right for you both. But if you do decide to give it another go, really research things. Defo go back for a follow up consultation with your clinic and ask lots of questions. I can't remember where it is but Agate has written really good post on what to ask when IVF fails. 

Ladies, cmon! Where are the BFPs for us all?


----------



## Sky Walker

Hi All you lovely ladies just needed to say I'm getting so nervous about this Ivf stuff I start my first cycle in 5,days it looks like I'm going to need you all on speed dial/forum
Post xxx
God help me throu this  
Thinking of you all


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Don't worry sky we will all be here to hold your hand through this hun   Everyone will have been through something similar and will empathise. And on here anything is ok - rant rave cry - it's all allowed so don't worry - you're just at the start - you could be looking at a BFP in about 6/7 weeks time  

WASS - I don't know how you do your job - take time out hunny - it's totally ok to go easy on yourself  

Aggie - so sorry to hear about bfn   Is there a chance you're just too early?   I'm hoping it is and praying you get your BFP later in the week  

Mel - you are an amazing lady with so much courage and a big heart. Your DH is lucky to have you  . Whatever decision you make is right for you two and I hope life brings you happiness in whatever way is right for you   Thinking of you.

Vani - I'm with you on the research and I'm all over it   I'm cross in a big way with Bourn hall. 10 days after our bfn they haven't even reviewed our file and sent a letter.  I've just made a follow up apt and was told our consultant isn't available until the end of April. They've booked us in with one on the 4th April but I'm not sure what the point of that is as she didn't do the EC or the ET and has had nothing to do with is   The patient manager just said "oh that's quite normal ". I'm feeling disenchanted. I've been looking around and like the look of serum. ARGC has good rates of pregnancy but not sure about their bedside manner or costs   which seem to be huge! Have you come to any conclusions about other clinics?

Desperately - good to hear from you love. Hope you're doing ok   As you'll see I'm not too happy with BH at the moment.......what Are your thoughts now? Have you been able to consider another round or a DE round? Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## Altai

Wass - fingers crossed for good news for you in coming days. 

Grey - I think it would be a good idea to see another consultant for follow up to get second opinion and maybe s/he suggests something new. I actually asked for a different consultant for my follow up but I wanted to discuss immunes & he specialises in this. 

Sky - totally understand you being nervous, am starting my cycle from this Friday once af arrives. Big question though with which clinic?

Vani, grey - hope you'll make up your mind re clinic soon.  Same here: decision time between Serum & Lister.  I ruled out Argc mainly due to cost,  also they wanted me to retest everything, which I thought was useless and just adds to the cost. 

Aggie, Mel - so sorry for hear about ur bfn. Take ur time girls to recover and decide on next steps. 

Take care girls and best of luck in coming days, weeks, months.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Altai - hi  . Interesting slant on the consultants and a valid consideration....

As you say it's crunch time for deciding on a clinic. We haven't ruled out Bourn Hall for another round but I want to get the right treatment so I'm open to other ideas - hence thinking about serum. Really thinking of a phone consult with Penny. Interesting what you say about Lister - why that clinic?

Hope everyone's ok?  

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Grey and Altai - I have a call with Penny at Serum tomorrow evening. However, I sent over all my IVF medical notes to them and they sent back a v detailed email with lots of comments about my treatment - basically questioning lots of things that I didn't do/test for prior to the treatment which was v interesting.

I also sent my notes to ARGC, I have had two consultations with different consultants and it was clear to me that both had NOT read my medical notes prior to my consultation. I think this is because they have their own way of doing things and would test me again for everything anyway. I do feel there is no personal touch with ARGC but they do have good results but not so sure about my age group (42+). Cost is a big issue too, I have immune problems and I have heard you are looking at a £30K invoice with all the immune monitoring too  

I also have a consultation with Lister early April and I have asked to meet with their immunes specialist. Once I have all this info, I will make my final decision.

Let me know what you decide. xx


----------



## Wass

Morning ladies. Officially on knicker watch which is difficult with these pessaries. Still convinced AF is approaching. The clinic told me I could test today after last week's pains, but I don't dare - heard so many stories of false negatives even the day before OTD, so going to wait till Friday. Want this so much it's unreal


----------



## Greyhoundgal

WASS - hold out if you can. I've got everything crossed for you   

Vani - thanks for your comments - very interesting re ARGC and similar to what I've heard / would expect. Penny obviously being her usual thorough self   be interesting to see what you think of lister - I hadn't thought of them.

Grey xx


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys

Wass - fingers and toes crossed for you hun!!!! Please please make it so we have a bit of faith in over 40s. Don't test early if that's how u feel & take it very easy until Friday   

CHOCOCHINE - how u feeling honey? Hope embies are settling in nicely. Praying for you big time xxx

My OTD is tomorrow but a second test this morning is negative so no hope now, sort of out I guess (unless by some miracle it will change which is v v unlikely). Sort of digesting it all and as Mel said earlier I think I prefer to take little bouts of negative news over the days rather than a massive one on OTD date but we're all different.

Grey&Vani - Interesting info about different clinics. I am thinking of a natural or mild ivf cycle next, looking around atm and Create sounds good (don't wanna go abroad). Just out of interest why isn't here any mention of Create? Do you have negative experiences? ta

Mel hun, how u doing? hope it's getting easier for you....   

desperately - how are you? are you looking to try again?  

Hello Altai, Sky and all others sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Aggie
Its not that I have heard negative things about Create, I just haven't heard much at all! I have chosen the 3 names that keep coming up the most on this forum (and from speaking with friends etc) and its always ARGC and Lister in the UK. I had never heard of Serum or considered abroad until this forum and so far, I have been pretty impressed with their attention to detail and obviously the price-tag is better  

I am only going to have one last shot at this and it will be my 3rd and final go. I want to be able to look back and know I was really thorough and gave myself the best chance - whatever the outcome..

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Aggie
We went to Create for a consultation but decided not to go with them for logistical reasons - we live in Cardiff. We have taken their approach on board though.  Found them to be quite disorganised but many people speak highly of them. Professor Nargund know her stuff and I trust her opinion.
Hope that helps.
Sara. xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hello eveybody 

*Sarapd * - How are you?

*Aggie123 * - I'm so sorry you're getting continous BFNs....but like myself, I know you need to know! However, Wass has heard of a lot of BFNs before OTD which turn into BFPs....so hold on to that hope until it actually is OTD 

*Altai * - Nice to hear from you, thanks very much for your kind words. Best of luck to you with your next cycle and new clinic. 

*Greyhoundgal * - I really appreciate your lovely comments . Has your AF not arrived yet?

*Sky Walker * - Fingers crossed you will have beginners' luck when you start in a few days. New start = new hope 

*Wass * - I'm still hoping and praying for your embies 

Vaninort - I hope your research into new clinic is proving fruitful? Thanks for your support.

....afm ..... SERIOUSLY painful AF, though I presume this is normal after IVF? I am so confused. DH and I said we'd just try this once, but now we're not sure. Having had one round and having done some research I have worrying doubts that my clinic was rather out-dated (nobody mentioned estradiol tests there....not so many scans .... No EEVA machine .....in fact we think our Consultant just placed embies through catheter, which as far as I know is rather an old-fashioned way of doing things! It was one disappointment that DH couldn't see them being transferred, but quite another anxiety that the doctor couldn't!!?) Considering SIMS Dublin, have read so much positivity re their approach and results. Most of you here seem to be England/Wales based, so maybe nobody here can advise re SIMS Dublin? GRRRRRRRRRRRRR ....I thought I was done with all this, but just can't seem to let it go .......... 

Hello and hugs to desperatelyseeking, Zonzoon, Chocochine, Angelica and all of us still hoping and dreaming


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies, 

Vaninort, grey - yes, P is more thorough than most consultants, i also think  she treats empirically,  and I believe it's good as saves you money on tests (if u haven't already done them).
My second ivf was with Lister, and am happy with them. 
But came across Serum on this site and thought I should try with them, financial considerations also played part in this. Argc quoted 10-12k for one round with no immunes.  they do have impressive success rates in all categories for below 40, but according to hfea for over 40 success rates are consistent with national. 

Aggie , Sara-  I had mild (sort of) ivf with create. They won't get my vote. 
Initially I liked the idea of natural & mild ivf. 
But I now believe it isn't the best strategy for over 40s (unless you have low amh &afc).natural ivf is  like a lottery: people win the  lottery sometimes but you shouldn't bank on it.  According to all research,  egg aneuploidy is the main reason for infertility &mc  in over 40. You have to be vr vr lucky for your only egg from natural cycle to be normal. Am sure for younger women with low amh, blocked tubes etc, natural ivf is a savior.  But this is only my opinion.  
Good luck with otd to you and Wass. 


Lots of love to all


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Altai - do you happen to know what Serum would cost including immunes?

Melanie, my AF immediately after cycle was quite light but then this month its been quite heavy and painful. I think the first couple of months after IVf are going to be a but random, just keep taking the painkillers! With regard to your decision, if you and hubby are self-funding and think you might give it another go, choose the best clinic with consultants you like that have consistently good results. Just look on this forum, its always the same clinics that keep coming up with good results. I stuck with the same clinic twice and really wish I hadn't wasted my time to be honest (not that I have managed to get pregs anywhere else yet!!)...


----------



## Altai

Sorry, Vaninort, I don't know Serum immune test costs as I did mine  in Lister. And I would only need either prednisolone or IL. So, P suggested steroids, and they are cheap. 

Have a look at Agate' Serum and immunes files. 

Serum does a package of 2 Ivfs for €4000 or one cycle for €3000. I bought my medication from Serum, and it was much cheaper than in the UK. 

Mel - of course give it another go with different clinic, so not to have regrets after. 
I'd thought this cycle would be my last one, now am not so sure....


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

THANKS FOR ASKING ABOUT ME EVERYONE, I AM FOLLOWING YOUR NEWS BUT TRYING NOT TO come on ff too much , as the last two cycles i thought of nothing else, i suppose i am trying to protect myself, but i am routing for you all, especially aggie and wass. I am not going to test before otd but too be honest i haven't had many symptoms this time, so i am not holding out too much hope, but secretley routing for triplets if that makes any sense i just had my 44 birthday so i hope that brings some luck to this thread but i am a less than 55 chancer.....
too those looking at other clinics, my next choices were lister, serum and create for mild, professor narrang actually suggested a lot less than 450 menopur as did penny at serum, i think i would do testing with serum and the only problem for me is known sperm donor in greece and travel family would prefer i stayed in uk.
goodluck aggie and wass
p.s my periods have always been worse after ivf, 1st time bnf was like a miscarriage, then bad after missed miscarriage.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

5 per cent chance... but fingers crossed xxxxxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Choco - thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed   I know what you mean about staying away - it's tough as you want the support but you kind of want to protect yourself from reading things which might make you feel negative   Stay strong xxx

Altai / Vani - really interesting re Serum and Lister - I've looked into both too but not had a consultation with either. We will see Bourn hall on the 4th April and make a decision from there I think.

Mel - honey I've been thinking of you   I can totally understand why you might want to give it another go......it's also v unusual to get a BFP first time so I'm sure that the numbers game does sadly play into this. If you and hubby can afford really do your research first and think about what's best for you. You'll see that Vaninort, Altai and I are all considering other clinics. It's whatever's right for you though hun  


As to AF, well I still haven't had mine   I think it's day 49 today if we say Bfn day was day 1. I did spot on bfn day and the two days after but have no idea if that was just a really light period? I spotted last week on Wednesday and again this morning. I did a test today again just to be sure but still bfn of course   Ha ha. So I've got the ovulation kits out to see if there's anything going on......did anyone else have an experience like this? Was that AF or am I still waiting for her?   Dognamit!!

WASS - hope you're still holding out til OTD  

Sarapd - nice to hear from you hope you're ok?

Aggie - hope you're doing ok hun - it's so horrible this whole princess sometimes. Thank god for ff  

Grey xx


----------



## Sunshine007

OTD tomorrow and I am getting really nervous. To top it all hubby is away from home.

Lots of prays for us all


----------



## Sky Walker

Thinking and   for you today Sunshine x


----------



## Wass

Morning ladies, I am officially rubbish at waiting. Gave in this morning and have a faint pink line. Really annoyed at myself for not waiting till Friday, and not using first wee of the day. But a faint line, is a line!!!!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Omg WASS   so pleased for you   Are you going to turn this into the BFP thread?? Everything crossed for you  

Sunshine - thinking of you and hoping you too will have a BFP  

Grey xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Was - that's great news. Fingers crossed it gets darker.  This thread needs some good news! 

Mel - so sorry for your BFN. Take time out to think what you and DH do next. It does get easier but it takes time.

I'm doing ok. On a mission to lose weight now. Lost half a stone to get to the BMI I need to be for next cycle but want to lose more.

I'm still lurking on here and thinking of you even if I'm not posting.

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## Wass

Thanx Sara & Grey. Going to wait for a strong line before hitting the BFP threads. Still trying to take it in, and keep looking at the test!!!


----------



## ajw

Yay! Wass, really hoping that line becomes stronger for you  

Choco, thinking of you and hoping the days pass quickly. 

Sunshine good luck for today!  

Sky, don't worry. We're all here for you, however stupid the questions  

Hope everyone else is ok and coming to terms with the recent bfns   

Afm just had my scan this morning and was told my lining is perfect, so getting ready for our trip to Reprofit and hoping our donor is doing well too! Really weird feeling having a scan and not seeing any follicles!! Hope once I get to the clinic I'll feel a bit more involved...

Ajw


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Wass great news sunshine and aggie I hope you are next. 
Thanks for the support I have bloating and cramps 7 days post transfer I really feel period coming but trying not to give up hope on my 3 embies x otd next thurs


----------



## aggie123

Morning Ladies, I am officially out     another BFN so this is it.... just kills me as this must be the only thing in life that you put 200% in and get nothing out. In fact minus six grand plus another failed experience....
Thanks very much for being the greatest buddies. I just feel a complete and utter failure   

Was - that's mega good news!! A faint line is a proper line. So so pleased for you. It will come on stronger by Friday   

Choco & Sunshine  - holding all crossed for you both. Let's have a few BFPs here so the rest of us can hope    

Mel - at the beginning I only wanted the one ivf cycle, was sure it would work but then I was told you have to have at least 3 goes for some reason. It is quite addictive, a bit like gambling so I do understand your decision to have another go/look around. If you can afford it definitely go for it  

Hello Sarapd, vaninort and Altai - thanks very much for all your good ideas re clinics.... not sure where to next?? I have no tubes due to two ectopics but apart from that we have no other probs and always only get about 7-9 eggs, 3-4 fertilised and 1-2 embies so not sure DR is best for me plus the v bad side effects... Will have to think long and hard about it... Atm just would like to die   

Sorry for the bad news and lots of love xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Aggie - didn't want to read and run - thinking of you   It's so brutally disappointing isn't it? Take time out and be good to yourself  

Grey xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Aggie so sorry you are absolutely right it doesnt matter hoe much money time and effort you invest in this process they are no guarantees x big hugs I started with one ivf now on third x
Take care of yourself x


----------



## Wass

Aggie, so sorry to hear your news. You are not a failure at all, this process is like a lottery, there are no guarantees. If you can, keep trying, I'm sure it will happen!. Big hugs to you, take care of yourself and thanx so much for your support!. X


----------



## Melanie244

Aaaarrrghhhhhh .....don't know what happened my very long post ....it has disappeared!!


----------



## Melanie244

*Aggie123 *- I am so disappointed for you. It is beyond unfair ..... you certainly have given it 200% and more and it's so deflating when nothing results from it. There's little I can say to comfort you, I wish I could remove your pain.  Look after yourself. Sending you hugs and wishes for peace of mind and ease your heart


----------



## vaninort

Firstly Aggie, i am so, so sorry. I totally get what you are going thru and this forum has really helped me get thru the last few weeks and I hope it will for you too.

Wass - OMG, I think you are the first BFP in our little group. I am sat at my desk at work welling up. I really hope the line keeps getting stronger for you - give us all some hope!

Sarapd- why are you going on a diet? You look stick thin and v glamorous in your photo xxx

Mel - look forward to your v long post - when you find it!!


----------



## Melanie244

Hello (again) all 

*Wass *- Congratulations on your BFP.....though I know it's very early days....2 lines are 2 lines! So looking good for your OTD  Obviously this will be such a joy for you, but also for all of us here to know that there can be success stories . Yours is the first BFP in a very long time. Am a bit envious to be honest, but also very happy for you too 

*Chocochine *- I am still hoping and praying for your embies - this time tomorrow you could be here announcing a BFP! 

*Greyhoundgal *- Thanks for your constant kindness. DH and I are very fortunate that money isn't an issue. The issue is whether or not we can face the stress of all that again? Worried about the huge build-up of hope followed by anxiety of waiting and high possibility of yet another BFN.... worried about the kind of 'addiction' that seems to be part of IVF.... listen, I'm worrying about the grass growing these days! So I think I'll ignore myself awhile to give my head a rest   .... Have you noticed a surge on the ovulation tests? Maybe the spotting was your body's reaction to the stress of IVF and you could actually be in a proper 2nd cycle now? Can nobody in your clinic help? Or your GP? Really want it to be sorted for you 

*ajw *- Lovely to hear from you. Great news you're ready to set off. I hope this is The One for you 

*Sarapd *- Your photo certainly suggests you've nothing to worry about re BMI?? Thanks for your kind words of support. I'm starting to think I might become a 'lurker' too as it's hard to face the disappointment every day and I wish I could remain upbeat for the newbies....but I know I'll want to keep reading!

*Sunshine007 *- hello and welcome! Fingers crossed you'll have a BFP today 

Big Hello to *Sky Walker, Vaninort, desperatelyseeking, Zonzoon*, *Altai *and all of us with dreams


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

I've been lurking here for a while... I am just in awe of you brave women and your courage.

I am hoping to join to you ladies. I also come here looking for advise, because you ladies know best the dilemma I am facing.

I've had a BFN in February.. My diagnosis is poor egg quality. We got 3 eggs, 1 mature, to immature. The one egg was perfect day 3 with no fragmentation but we got a BFN. We had originally wanted to go with DE but the new RE felt I had a chance with my own eggs, but that didn't work out.

Now I have an appointment with him next Tuesday to come up with a Plan Of Action, because DH and I want to try again. All this time I was sure I wanted to give OE one last try, knowing I gave it my best shot. Today I started to wonder if I should be realistic and go the DE route. My ED is my younger sister who is happy to do this as long as I am. 

I know most of you will tell me it's a personal decision, BUT I would REALLY like to your views... It would be a GREAT help.

Thank you

Ellianna


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Ellianna
It's a really difficult one as DE is always going to give us a better chance at our age. I guess it comes down to how much of a chance with OE and how much with DE. Perhaps worth asking the dr what they would do in your position.
Not sure if that has helped at all.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## goldbunny

reckon if we're 98% the same as chimpanzees, the amount by which your sisters DNA will be the same as yours is very high. So if the age gap is enough to make a difference to egg quality, using her eggs makes sense to me. As long as your DH is ok with the idea.


----------



## Altai

Wass - am so pleased for you. Finally bfp in the group.

Choco , sunshine-  good luck with otd, hope another bfps to follow. 

Aggie - so sorry for your news, its all expensive lottery game, I wish we knew how to get a winning ticket, egg in our case. 


Ellianna - its great that your sister offered to be ur donor. A child would be as close genetical match to you as possible. 
The only thing I wanted to add to previous comments is: have you both thought how your sister might  feel in a years to come looking at a child? Yes she's happy to do it now. But people change, situations change..
As I see it,  there r pros and cons in using a complete stranger or close relative as a donor. 

You only had one go with oe, perhaps you seek other dr opinions? 

Kr


----------



## vaninort

Evening ladies
Hope you all okay.

Waiting for Penny to call from Serum to talk about my 3rd and final attempt at IVF. Still deciding between her and Lister/ARGC in London. Feeling nervous, don't really know why...

Will let you know how it goes.

V xx


----------



## Sunshine007

Hi All

Thank you so much your all your best wishes.
I tested this morning and got a BFN. Also confirmed by the clinic.
So gutted. Can't stop crying.  

Too upset to do personals so please understand.
Wishing you all lots of baby dust.
Feel so cheated. Even went down the donor route to increase chances.

Thanks for your support guys x


----------



## zonzoon

yikes, this thread is moving so fast that i'm having trouble keeping up!

sunshine --  i'm so sorry that you didn't get positive.  of course you're gutted, and no one expects you to write personals at a time like this.  just look after yourself and let yourself cry as much as you need to.   

aggie  --    to you, too.  what a horrible kick in the gut.  i know that it's hard and incredibly disappointing,but i hope you'll be able to pick yourself back up and start exploring other options. hang in there and be kind to yourself.

ajw -- that's excellent news about your lining!   for your transfer (next week, right?)  have a safe trip, and i want to hear all the details when you get back!    

wass -- woohooo!!!! congratulations! everything crossed for a stronger line and for an excellent beta on Friday.

ellianna  -- i'm about to try DE in Spain, so i think i understand a little bit of what you might be feeling.  we're also about the same age (i'm a few months shy of 42).  a few months ago, DE wasn't even on my radar.  i got pregnant at 39through IUI and gave birth to my son a year and three months ago; unfortunately, he got meningitis and died a day later.  since then i've been pregnant again once, but that ended in miscarriage. when our gynecologist suggested DE, my wife and i both were adamant that it wasn't an option for us...partially because we wanted a biological sibling for our son.  we live in a country where reproductive assistance isn't available to us, though, and after all the heartbreak we've endured, we've come to realize that what matters most to us is having *living* children.  my wife had absolutely no genetic connection to our son, but she loved him as deeply as i did and mourns him as desperately as i do.  if you use your sister's eggs, you will still have a very close genetic connection to your children....more importantly, though, you will be their mother, the person who carries them and who cares for them.  i do think it's worth asking the hard questions about how your sister will feel later on, but i honestly believe that you will love any babies you conceive that way the same as you would ones that came from your eggs.  that's just my 2 cents...  whatever you decide to do, i wish you lots of luck.

afm....two more nights of bcps and then i wait for AF to come so that i can start my estrogen patches. eek... 

warmth and good wishes to everyone i've missed in my personals.


----------



## bubbles212

Hi ladies, would like to join the board. Starting second round of DEIVF. First round BFN Feb 14. Already have a 10 year old daughter and lost our 8 year old son very suddenly last summer. No fertility problems other than being 44, so went straight to DE to maximise our chances. Wishing everyone good luck, which we all seem to need in abundance.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

So sorry sunshine x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Vani - how'd it go with Penny? We are going to send off a questionnaire and try to get a phone consult too   be interested to see what she says to you.

Sunshine - I'm so sorry for you   Please take good care of yourself and be gentle to yourself   

Bubbles - so sorry to read about your son, how tragic for your family   I hope that ivf helps your dreams come true   Lots of ladies here know about de and you will find this a supportive and friendly thread  

Zonzoon - not long now   Rooting for you and wishing you and your wife have a positive outcome  

Ellianna - so sorry to read your story. How generous of your sister   I'm sure you'll work the best way forward and hopefully together with your sister and DH you'll get that longed for BFP  

Choco - how's the waiting going

WASS - still doing a little dance over your faint line  

Aggie - thinking of you hun. Hope you're looking after yourself  

Mel, Altai, Sara, desperately, sky , Angelica and everyone else reading - hope you're ok

Grey xxx


----------



## jag12

Hello Everyone, and hello to Gold bunny who I know from another thread,

My name is Jag and I have had one cycle before up north which was unsuccessful.

I have lots of immune problems which ARGC have been dealing with but I hope to cycle in April.

I have one big worry, I hope someone can give me some feedback. For the forthcoming cycle at ARGC I will be doing a short protocol with no downregulating. I really want to know how I will physically feel if the cycle is unsuccessful? I know emotionally it will be tough, I am prepared for that.

But, if anyone could tell me how they physically felt after a ARGC cycle, how long did the effects last, how long until full energy came back, how long til your periods return, that would help me massively,

warm regards,

Jag xxx


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

*Sunshine* I am so very sorry for your result . It's painful and heart wrenching especially after trying the DE option to increase your chances. I am so so sorry. Take care of yourself and give yourself the time you need to grieve.

I just want to thank you all for your wise and helpful advise.

*Sarapd* Thanks.. I know in my heart that I have better chance with my sister's eggs than mine. She's 32 in April. I will still ask the RE what he thinks, but after my first cycle cancelled due to poor egg quality and the second also giving poor eggs, I am doubting the third will be any different.

*Goldbunny* LOL on the chimpanzees ... I get exactly what you mean. My sister and I share the same DNA so my baby will have my DNA too. The age difference is 10 years so that's huge. Although it is hard to accept, I know that using here eggs makes more sense than using mine.

*Altai * You raise a very valid point. My sister and I talked about it and she fully understands, what's involved and is fine with it. I figure if she understands now, I cannot afford to worry about how she'll feel in 2 or 5 or 10 years time. We talked long and hard up to a point she was starting to doubt if I wanted her eggs .

*Zonzoon* First I am so very sorry for the loss of your son and for the loss on your miscarriage, I cannot begin to imagine what that was like . Thanks for the advise. My reason for wanting to use my sister's eggs is because of the genetic connection, and then, i will carry and experience the pregnancy, and take care of the children, so I know this is the next best option for me. We have addressed all the hard questions and I am happy with the outcome. It's just so hard to accept the finality of giving up on my own eggs .

*Greyhound * Thanks for the well wishes, am hoping this route will give me my BFP too.

*AFM* Cant wait till Tuesday so I have a definite plan.

Take Care

Ellianna


----------



## vaninort

Morning all, lots of new faces here so a warm welcome to you all  

So, had call with Penny. All I can say is that woman knows her stuff, she was very thorough with my IVF history and had already identified some undiagnosed womb problems that I may have - just from reading my notes! I did not feel she was trying to 'sell' IVF to me, almost the opposite in fact! I now have to send her a sample of AF in the post - eeeewwww so that she can properly diagnose me. I will probably need a procedure where they go in with a camera and 'sandpaper' the womb lining - anyone know the correct term?? She did tell me but I can't remember.

Oh the joys of infertility!!


----------



## ellianna

*Vaninort* Hi there. I think it's called a uterine scratch.

Ellianna


----------



## lougla

Hello all, so sorry to hear of the tough times people are going through. Congratulations to the BFP though, lovely news.  A bit disheartened here with Bourn Hall if I'm honest.  We were in with the consultant over 2 weeks ago and they've only just yesterday sent out the letter that we need so our GP will do the blood tests, etc.  Luckily my GP let me make the apt without the letter but said I needed the letter before I go to them.  Also, AF is due in less than 2 weeks now, my blood and chlamydia tests aren't until next Tuesday so hopefully all the results will be back and they'll let us go ahead.  I remember them being much more efficient with everything the last time and that was when we were NHS.  I had thought (maybe unfairly?) that paying for it ourselves they'd be even more efficient?  Oddly they seem even less so.  Anyway, at least it's in the post.  Good luck to all x


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone  ...my it's busy, hard to keep up lately!

*Loughla *- Hello, sorry to hear you're experiencing delays....it's so frustrating when I know you just want to get on with it. I'm afraid to say I thought the same re the thousands of pounds paid privately....absolutely no difference, we waited months to get started . It depends on the clinic. (Not familiar with B Hall). Regardless of time scale, I hope and pray this will be The One for you 

*Vaninort *- Delighted you've found an RE who has some answers. Ellianna is right - it's an endometrial/uterine scratch, the camera procedure is called a hysteroscopy....but who cares about the terms if it gets the ball rolling for you . Hope you're keeping well.

*Sunshine007 *- I am so sorry it was a heartbreaking BFN. It's only a few days since my own BFN, so I sadly know how little I can say to make you feel better, wish I could. Sending you hugs 

*Jag12* - Hello & welcome! I haven't been to ARGC, but just finished a short protocol. I think everyone's body reacts differently, but if it helps, my experience of short protocol was quite positive....no major side effects of spray or injections, found the progesterone in last 2 weeks had unwanted side effects - tearfulness, hot sweats, skin rash - my AF arrived day after my BFN on OTD - very painful at first, but easing now. In general, there are fewer side effects from short protocol. Wishing you the best of luck with your cycle 

*Aggie123 *- I hope you're ok? 

*Ellianna *- Hello & welcome  I hope your plans work out.

*Greyhoundgal *- How are things? Any sign of AF? Hope your week is going well, thanks for your mention 

*Bubbles *- Hello & Welcome  I am very sorry to read of the death of your son. Hope your IVF cycle brings you all you pray for 

Hi also to* Chocochine, Zonzoon, Wass, Sarapd, * and all of us hoping and dreaming


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

good afternoon ladies, well one week exactly to otd, have finally excepted i am pupo, and don't want it to end, so hopefully i will survive the period pains. Just trying not to think about what will happen if the test is negative, i guess spend the rest of 2014 not thinking about ivf or pregnancy, pay back dates, I think i full 6 months off ivf. which is hard to say at 44 if you want to do oe cycle but easier to except if you can go to donor egg.
Sorry sunshine, i think us older ladies really feel for every bnf, that said everyone on ff understands. it is our friends who haven't been through it, that can't quite relate.

Vaininort glad st penny has some ideas, i will definitely being sending a sample if this cycle doesn't work
ellianna - its so great your sister will be an egg donor, i think thats wondeful and will  up your chances x


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Ladies
I have already had both endometrial/uterine scratch and hysteroscopy before so goodness knows what Penny was referring to. I will ask her to confirm if it ever gets to that stage..

I've now got an appointment with Lister in a couple of weeks to talk about my immune probs. Lets see what they are like. Honestly, I am getting dizzy with all these appointments but i really want to get it right this time. I am so annoyed with my 'conveyor belt' clinic approach, I really don't want that again and it obviously didn't work anyway!!

Perhaps I could write a book about my clinic experiences. The 'Mr and Mrs Smith' guide to IVF clinics??  

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Vanivort,

Usually Penny recommends hysteroscopy - especially in the cases of +ve hidden Chlamydia which they can only determine through period blood test (Greek test).


----------



## vaninort

thanks Mamochka
I have had one but I was fully awake and it was pretty uncomfortable. REALLY don't want to go thru that again, I will speak to her about it..

Hows you?

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Thanks Vaninort, I am fine, getting ready for cycling with Serum. Currently waiting for my AF to show up to do the baseline scan so Penny can establish my protocol. A bit nervous!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Exciting mamochka x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone, may I join in please?  

I'm currently stimming on my 3rd fresh IVF cycle - looking likely EC on Monday 24th but will find out at scan tomorrow.

I'm at Complete in Southampton doing a short protocol this time around - has been a lot less stressful this time.  Starting to feel nervous but have 12 follicles on the scan so fingers crossed we get a good result at EC.

This is our last go as we have completely cleared out the bank account!!   

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PollyWolly

I forgot to say, I also had an endo scratch this time (not had one before) so hope that helps too!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Polly   good luck for EC on Monday - sounds like a great number of follicles  .  What do they reckon the scratch will do for you? I'm hearing a lot of ladies having them now.  Got everything crossed you get your BFP this time  

Mamochka - soon be cycling and out in Greece   I'm watching your progress as I think we may be quite similar in terms of OHSS etc. looking forward to hearing what Penny says to you too. It's an exciting time for you   and even better you'll be in the sun in Greece too!!!  

Choco - one more week of waiting   Stay positive   We're all keeping our fingers and toes crossed for you!

Vani - sounds like it was a good call with Penny? I'm definitely going to try and get a call with her. Will fill the forms this weekend. I think they say the scratch in Athens is different which may be why she wants you to have one? If you ask the ladies on the Serum thread I think you'll get loads of feedback. Sometimes they do those implantation cut things as well? 

Mel - hun it's so good to hear from you - you are a strong lady   Take your time hun.....

Aggie - how are you feeling sweetie? Thinking of you  

Lougla - sorry to say I'm not that impressed with BH either......having just received our letter (3 weeks after bfn) it was just a round robin which could have been sent out the day we announced our bfn. We have had to all the running after them to get information, book apts etc - it's almost like they are victims of their own success. They have such a large facility and so many consultants and patients they're just churning them out? I don't know - it certainly feels like that......we have our follow up on the 4th so I'll let you know how we get on. 

AFM - still no AF just spotting again   so bored of that and having to wear panty liners all the time (sorry tmi ).

Hope all you other gals are ok  

Grey xx


----------



## vaninort

Hi PollyWolly, welcome. I had endo scratch, I think its a relatively new procedure they are trying. Sadly didn't work for me but hopefully will make things happen for you 

Mamochka, good luck at Serum. I really like the sound of Penny and she has made a lot of suggestions that I had never considered before which makes me think she has a good approach and will 'think outside the box'...

Grey, see above about Penny. Also, you are right as it sounds like she combines the hysterscopy and endo scratch into one. She also says they do it 'higher up the uterus' as it is more effective. You are also asleep when they do it so I think it is more evasive procedure..

V xx


----------



## aggie123

Hi All

Hope you're all well  

Wass - big congrats hun, look after yourself and hope you have an uneventful pregnancy  

CHOCO - holding all crossed for you, really hope this is it for you!!! You're such a strong lady.  How u feeling?   

Grey - strange about your AF/lack of it.... what's next for you?  

Mel - hope you too are returning to the land of living, are you looking around? xxx

Vani - when are you looking to cycle next hun? defo w Serum? 

mamochka - hi, I see you have your eyes set on Serum too, best of luck & let us know how u get on  

Sunshine - so so sorry sweetie, I know how you feel.... be good to yourself, life is just so cruel....  

PollyWolly - hello and best of luck with EC next week. What is a short protocol? No downregging??  hope all goes well for you  

ellianna - hi, not sure what to suggest but I would go with my gut feeling... best of luck with whatever decision you make xx

ajw - fingers crossed and hope all goes well for you  

Big hello to Altai, Zonzoon, lougla, bubbles, sarapd, goldbunny, jag, desperately and all of us hoping and dreaming. There are some real tough ladies on this thread, I was in tears a few times reading through the pages.... life is just sooooooooooooooo unfair....   

AFM - thanks a million for your kind messages!! 
I haven't been here for a while, still mega down after my BFN on Wed   , almost everything seems to set my tears off these days. Just so hard to accept it and carry on as normal .... I had 5 fresh cycles previously with ex hubby, then separated and last year fell pregnant naturally twice, unfortunately both ectopic and I chose to get rid of bad/partially blocked tubes so ivf is our only option. Apart from no tubes we don't have any probs, well only age related for me (41 1/2). Not sure at all where to go from here? This was my 6th fresh self funded cycle, but first with my new partner (same standard clinic - OFU). Again - bad luck I guess as I can't see anything else that can come up in the consultation which is in a few week's time. I'm so down and lost as to what to do next? Read about Serum but don't fancy going abroad... maybe will do the infections testing w them.... again - not sure... Finances are tough too (no hols at all if ivf which is ok by me but when I just look back to the past two months and the minus six grand I wish we spent four weeks in paradise somewhere)... 
Sorry for bringing the mood down... prob shouldn't have posted but now feel sorry to delete it all  

Any suggestions welcome as to what to do next. Thanks in advance 

Lots of love to you all and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Finally have time for a proper personals post 

So upset for many BFNs on this forum and I guess it is reflected in statistics everywhere but still we have to fight or roll the dice as miracles do happen! I don't know if I mentioned but I found stories of two ladies on Serum thread in 2012, one had twins at 44.1 with OE another one had a girl with with OE (initially twins but one vanished at 12 weeks) at 45. So whenever I feel down I go back to their posts and just meditate on them - It could happen!

Grey - hello dear, yes exciting times. Penny put me on cyclacur (mild bcp) prior to cycle and I think from it ovaries become a bit sleepy and hopefully will allow not to have OHSS and fewer but   better quality eggs.

Vaninort - doctor Meridis at Serum who was doing my hysteroscopy commented when I told him I had my hysto at ARGC that greek hysto is much more thorough with sanding and implantation cuts and you also get a CD so you get in touch with your uterus .

Polly - welcome and good luck with your last days of stimming and EC! 

Aggie - I am making a vacation out of this Athens cycle. And if we are not doing PGS the total will be around 6500£ considering we take a deal of 4000Eu for two cycles and including flat and flights. Something to think about!

Choco - how are you? Hopefully doing something nice for yourself on this 2ww and not obsessing with poas (which I know I will be)

Altai - have you made your decision? Has AF arrived? Hopefully not! 

Love and hugs to all the BFN ladies. Melanie I was so hoping for you to get a beginner's luck!

AFM, on a constant knickers' watch, trying to understand whether it is d1 or just spotting (sorry if TMI) so I can arrange my baseline scan. Some ladies on Serum forum had very sleepy ovaries from cyclacur so I was researching yesterday on how to bring on the period. Grey, 3mg of Vit C should do the trick or parsley tea!
I will keep you posted on the progress...

Mxxx


----------



## mamochka

sorry - 3 grams of vit C not mg


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

mamochka - i am so excited for you to start your cycle.
i am trying not to test, in fact i only have the clinics one, my test day is next thursday, but i have also had my period come early before test day and feel bloated so, i think i will try and hold out, prolong the pupo to be honest. not sure how i will handle a negative but hopefully third ivf lucky, 3 eggs


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Polly - thats a very good number of follies. Best of luck with EC. 

Mamochka - yes, see you in Greece, I will e-mail you separately. 

Aggie, sunshine - so sorry, stay positive girls.

Choco- fingers crossed for your bfp.

Vani - good luck with whatever clinic you decide to go with. 
Grey- what stage are you on ? are you about to start stimming? 

Hi to Lougla, elianna, ajw, and all of us currently cycling or between cycles.

Afm- decided to go to Serum, last minute decision. Booked flights last night and  was looking for accommodation till 1am. Got responses this morning that  none of the apartments I had my eyes on is available. 
But am sure I'll find something. Usually am more organised......
haven't even told my boss that I urgently need week off. 
Already started spotting (sorry for tmi), so af is tomorrow or Sunday. 
Now back to accommodation search 

Lots of cyber hugs to all


----------



## mamochka

Hey Altai - I am spotting too. Glad you made up your mind.  When is your flight? M xx


----------



## vaninort

Mamochka - that is the funniest thing I ever heard, a CD to get 'in touch' with my uterus?? WTF!!!!? 
I have got this image of Penny of this slightly eccentric, crazy IVF consultant now!! 
Did you say £6,500K including flights and accommodation for Serum?

Looking like Serum in the popular option here at the moment. Costs don't sound that much different from UK (unless you go ARGC which is just ridiculous prices!). So is it because everyone loves Penny?

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Vaninort - it is my take on the CD , they just give it to you as part post-op review.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, thank you for the warm welcomes!  

Aggie - yes, short protocol is no down regging.  Supposed to be a 'gentler' approach and less stress on the body.  Apart from a few hot flushes today, I feel ok. 

EC all set for first thing Monday morning so take last GonalF shot tomorrow and trigger tomorrow night.  Have 12 follicles - 8 of which are 18-20mm. The others are a bit weeny.

Grey - the endo scratch is supposed to help with implantation.  Apart from having one tube, and after extensive tests, they can't find anything 'wrong' so I suppose this is just something that could help the embies stick.  I've also been pregnant naturally a few times but they've all ended in miscarriage. 

Really sad to read all the BFNs.  I know exactly how it feels.

Keep positive everyone.

Polly X


----------



## vaninort

Momochka, still v funny about the CD!  I am still trying to work out the logistics of going to Serum (work/childcare) but I really like the sound of the clinic. Do let me know how you get on.

PollyWolly, sounds like you have some good eggs which is really encouraging, fingers crossed for you.

Mel - you have gone quiet, hope u okay?

Chcochine - hows things?

Altai - I see you have decided on Serum - please also let me know how you get on. Will be watching... xx

Grey - still no AF


----------



## Sky Walker

Okay lovely ladies,
I have been lurking around this thread for a couple of weeks now, my day has arrived   Tonight I start my first ever cycle I will be having my first of many injections   I must admit (because I can be honest & open on here ) I am very nervous abt the whole process, I will be traveling to N Cyprus on 16th April for DE and instead of being excited I'm scared of the unknown   
So I guess what I'm saying is you'll most probably see more posts from me over the next few days  

 to everyone Sky xx


----------



## Sky Walker

No way , never guess what   I was just setting my stall for this evenings first injection and my medication doesn't match my treatment plan meds ,
And I've been sent 5 boxes of Pessaries   That wasn't required .
So the journey begins I can't get hold of anyone all   Going to voicemail ?? I have paid a good price for the delivery and cost of meds and now I'm sat here fuming that I can't get hold of anyone.
I hope I'm hoping that they'll be able to sort something out on time for my travel date having only just about started process ……fingers crossed 
Why does nothing ever run smoothly in life   
Anyway ladies rant over hope everyone is having a good day   Near me think I will go for a long walk to destress 
 to you all Sky xx


----------



## Sky Walker

Panic over phew alls well can carry on as normal and Pessaries are for when I'm in Cyprus , just recieved a call , Sky x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

welcome *skywalker*, i hope your first injection went ok, and yes save those dreaded pessaries til after et.
*altai *going to serum good for you, hope st penny helps you x
so i am in the land of waiting, i think i am 10 days post 2 day transfer, i am not going to test til otd the 27th march, i just don't want my hopes up, usually my period comes day 12, so the next four days will be slow, i also know the waiting is not over if you get a bfp, which i am praying i get. but really worried that a 2 day transfer was to early for my 4 cells but... in this game your worry at every stage, so i am staying in my pupo bubble. i worried that emotionally i won't cope very well with bfn, devastated and lost. i know treatment will be on the back burner til at least October for financial reasons and giving myself a break, but easier said than done, we all know that fertility treatment becomes part of every thought. anyway i have my calming hypnotherapy CD i play when i need some calm.
hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wow it's been super busy in the last 36 hours   I didn't get home from meetings until 10pm last night   yes I wasn't exactly happy!

Choco - I think relaxing is really important so keep doing your cd  Stay positive hun for OTD - there is just no rhyme nor reason to this ivf business so you just don't know when it will be you. I'm keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you  

Sky - glad panic is over and now you are in your first cycle   It's an exciting time and with DE your chances are v positive so fingers crossed  

Vani - know whst you mean re the logistics with Serum but I think I would just make it work......penny and her team just seem so attentive and intuitive that it has to be worth the logistics hassle. No, no AF for me but a bit more spotting   It's weird. I'm having a scan of ovaries next week (OHSS follow up) so I won't do anything re a blood test until after that.

Polly - that sounds like a great number of eggs - 8 good sized follies will do nicely   good luck with EC   Are you going to try for blastocyst?

Altai - I'm not actually in cycle right now. Had a bfn on the 6th but I stay on this cycle because we're all friends here   Exciting that you are off to Serum   a lot of us over 49 ladies seem to be looking that direction - I'm certainly thinking of it so will contact penny soon. I'd love to hear about your experience and treatment. I lurk on the serum threads anyway   good luck with it all!!

Mamochka - good luck with your trip and with the treatment and serum. I'm really interested as you have had similar experiences to me in the past.  Interesting what you say re vit c and parsley tea   I will have a go although I think I took a big dose of vit c for cystitis years ago and it gave me some issues in the ahem bottom department    sorry tmi! Anyway I will be thinking of you a lot right now . The cyclacur sounds useful for OHSS sufferers 

Aggie - you don't have to apologise about feeling down. Weeks on from my bfn and I was howling yo myself in the traffic yesterday    God knows whst other drivers nearby thought! It's natural you feel low and if you can't say exactly what you think and feel here then I don't know where you can   Go easy on yourself

Phew - I think that's it for now  

Grey xx


----------



## LuckyE

Good luck all on the  . And those starting out. 
Quick question - I was wondering if anyone could reccommend a good IVF relaxation CD?


----------



## goldbunny

have you tried youtube for meditation/relaxation stuff? some of it is fertility related and some just for general use.


----------



## LuckyE

Thanks goldbunnyx


----------



## Altai

Hi all,

Grey -sorry missed your post about ur otd, but it's  a long time no af?

Choco- I totally relate to what u said, am thinking the same how would I cope if this cycle not successful.
I know we should stay positive but with each failed cycle it's  harder and harder to do. Time not on our side unfortunately.  

Lucky - I use Maggie Howell ivf companion, it must be on youtube.  I agree with gold bunny that general relaxation music would do, too. There are plenty on youtube. 

Vani - will be posting re my cycle on serum thread. I think lister is a good clinic, am going to greece also because of financial considerations.

Best regards to all

Afm- having my scan tomorrow, provided all is ok might even start tomorrow.


----------



## mamochka

Hi all,

Altai - hope your scan was good today! And you started stimming!

Sky - hope you have sorted out your meds, good luck with your cycle!

Grey - hope you have tried remedies to invite AF!

Choco - 4 more sleeps until your test   

Mel, fififi, vani, aggie - hope you are doing fine and feeling stronger every day

Wass - how are you? Hope betas are behaving

Polly - good luck with EC tomorrow

AFM - had scan this morning, 14 follicles of different sizes on 2cd so was instructed to start stimming dose 300ml and all other drugs (just for the record - clexane, predni, folic, and down regulation at the same time). Exciting times! Have agreed with Penny to stick to flight on the 30/03 (day  but will have another scan locally on Friday and send her the update.

Love to everyone!

Mxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Wow go mamochka intresting starting all drugs  together I started prednisone at et but I actually took it day before et.


----------



## Melanie244

Sorry for lack of personals ladies. ....things are busy at the moment and am seriously considering saying goodbye to IVF.

Welcome and best of luck to all the newbies.

Fingers crossed for all current cyclers. 

Thanks for thinking of me Vaninort. ...Greyhoundgal ....Mamochka.  

hello and hugs to all newcomers PollyWolly.... fififi  ...And also to ...Chocochine. ...Zonzoon. ...Aggie123. ...Wass. ...Sky Walker. ...Sarapd. .... Altai .....


----------



## PollyWolly

Happy Sunday everyone!  

Thanks Mamochka - I'm first on the list tomorrow morning so hopefully won't be there all day!  

Hello Melanie - hope you're doing okay?

I've felt a bit rubbish today - took the Ovitrelle trigger last night and keep getting what I can only describe as cold shivers on and off all day.  I also read somewhere that the ovaries are normally the size of a walnut but just before EC, they're the size of an orange!  No wonder I feel a bit swollen and bleurgh   

Off to pack my little bag - laters....

XX


----------



## vaninort

PollyWolly - eeeeeew wish I hadn't read that about the ovary size. No wonder I felt so bloated last time..

Mel - do you feel relieved now you have pretty much reached that decision or is there still a seed of doubt? I am giving it one third and final go and it has to be v v different from the cycles before. At least I will know I tried everything I could. Your first cycle was v similar to mine (5 eggs, put back day 3) but my next cycle was much better (although it still didn't work). I am now having some new investigations as I have immune problems/possible womb issues - that were not picked up before. 

Mamochka - exciting stuff. How much time are you actually going to be in Greece?

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Vaninort

As I don't work I booked a little bit longer than 2 weeks. Also I have backmind thought that if I test positive still in Greece I will extend to do the intralipids there as I am not sure I will be able to get them done in Moscow. But most of the ladies book between 10 and 14 days to cover last days of stims, EC and ET.


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning everyone 

Mamochka .....Hoping and praying all goes well for you in Greece.   It's both an exciting and anxious time...but good to know you're moving forward with it.

Vaninort. ...hi....I think for most childless women, there's always a bit of doubt. For example DH and I have had the discussions and have accepted we're not parents....but still mentioning natural possibility as have no explanation for infertility. ....other than being too old as 2 consultants have pointed out! So I threw an ovulation predictor kit into my shopping trolley last week   How's the research going? Have you made final decision on clinic? Fingers crossed it will certainly be third time lucky for you 

PollyWolly ....it's exciting in a way to be packing bags....off on a different kind of adventure! Hope you will feel better quickly and best of luck with EC 

Wass ....how are you? Has your BFP been confirmed? Please please please let all be well and you have the stickiest beanie 

Big hello to Greyhoundgal. ...LuckyE...Angelica. ...Aggie123. ...Sarapd. ...Sky Walker. ....Zonzoon.... Chocochine. ...and all hoping and dreaming


----------



## Wass

Hi Melanie, off to doctors this afternoon. Have done 4 tests in total so far, all positive. Just hoping that this little one sticks this time!. Sounds like you've come to a tough decision, you have to do what's best for you!


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Wass -great news!!!!!!!

Polly -hope us got plenty of eggs today.

Mamochka - great number of follies, see you in Greece. 

Mel - as you will be trying naturally, still the is a hope. You never know how it may happen for you. I did three ovulation inductions between my treatments as ovulation kits don't really work for me.  If this cycle not successful, will continue au naturelle ....till next ivf 

Choco - is ur otd coming soon? Fingers crossed for you. 

Afm - had my scan yesterday, all normal. Started stimms yesterday. 
Flying to Athens on 27th, overnight flight. 

Good luck to all currently cycling, love and hugs


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update - back home from EC.  We got 8 eggs.  Let's hope they're now having a little party with the sperm in the dish!


----------



## aggie123

Hi All

Wass - take good care of yourself. So so happy for you  

PollyWolly - great news, well done  . Good luck for fertilisation and ET  

Mamochka & Altai - best of luck w Penny, will want to hear how you get on. Hopefully this is it   . I think I will give Serum a chance in a few month's time 

Choco - still holding it all crossed for you hun. How u feeling?  

Sky - best of luck w your cycle  

Hi Mel... Grey... Sarapd... and all lovely ladies here. Keep well xx

AFM - still pondering over which clinic next.... Lister looks pretty good and might give Serum a go. Will see. Keep posting


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

still hanging in there 3 more sleeps til otd , period pains but blod at bay so far....

exciting to hear *wass* news, so hope all is well
and excited *allti *and *mamokcha* in serum
*polly* i really hope you get great fertilisation today xxx
*aggie,* my choice would definetly do testing with serum, then if still using own eggs serum, if travel a problem lister or natural ivf create
and if doner eggs anonymous serum but if known donor eggs known donor lister
actually that doesn't sound simply at all, basically i think from one telephone call penny is good, but you need the 2 weeks at serum and a pre trip


----------



## Wass

Fingers crossed for you Choco, and everyone else testing this week, here's hoping for more BFPs.

Been to GO today, given me a sick note for 2 weeks for anxiety, now waiting for appointment with midwife, and early scan. Please, please, please let me hold on to this one!!!!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goodluck wass x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck WASS  

Excellent advice choco  

Hope you're all well 

Grey xx


----------



## vaninort

Mel, totally understand your decision. Good luck 'au naturelle' - remember March conception can be an Xmas day baby!!!

Wass - v v excited for you, hope everything works out!

Aggie - I am also dithering about which clinic next. I may do as Chcoc suggested and test with Serum as I was really impressed with Penny's fresh approach and cycle with Lister in London as the logistics of Greece may not work for me.

Grey - whats news with you?

PollyWolly - hope those embies are still dancing!!

Mamochka and Altai - please let me know how you get on at Serum - I am watching closely!!

V xx


----------



## lougla

Wass, I have everything crossed for you.  Had my scan at Bourne Hall this morning, just to check all is OK before we hopefully start when my next AF arrives (around the 9th/10th I hope).  Good luck to all x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi all,

Spoke to the clinic earlier, we have 5 embies!   must've been a helluva party last night!  

They'll call again on Thursday with an update.  Depending on how they're progressing, we'll go to blast.  Part of me wants to get them back in asap but I'll be led by the embryologist.

Congratulations Wass on your positive - I forgot to say before.

As always, good luck to everyone on this journey.  Every hurdle's a massive achievement for us!


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi may I join 
I have had my transfer yesterday of a 2 blastocysts back in one of 5bc and one of 5cc
Started cramping an hour or so afterwards through till evening and now slight backache and period type pains x


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies

Please can I join your thread?
Have been following it for the last few weeks and hope I can contribute in the coming few weeks.
I started taking Norethisterone yesterday, which I have to take for 10 days, I think it's just to regulate my cycle, although not entirely sure as my cycle is pretty regular at 26 days and never strays out of the 24-28 range, but I guess it's to help the clinic plan a little?

I am doing short protocol with 150 of Menopur. Injection teach is next Wednesday (last day of Norethisterone) and I guess I'll then start injecting a few days after that.

Look forward to sharing the next month or so
Xx


----------



## Melanie244

Good morning everyone 

Wass ....Congrats again....it's fabulous news for you and a BFP for the thread 

PollyWolly. ...Great news re embies. ...hoping it all goes well for you 

In shah Allah and Polargirl1 ...hello and welcome. ....wishing you the best of luck 

Hello and positive energy to Vaninort.....Altai. ...Chocochine. ...Mamochka. ...Greyhoundgal. ...Lougla. ...Aggie123.....Zonzoon. ....Angelica....and all hoping and dreaming


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys

Wass take it easy and relax, eat well. I'm sure numbers will multiply nicely for you  

Choco - thanks for the good advice re which clinic, I'm thinking along the same lines. Mega amount of good luck for tomorrow, will keep everything I have crossed for you hun    

Mel - by all means try as there is always a chance  

Polly - really good news so far, likely to be a few blasts. Let us know 

Grey - how are you ?  

mamochka&altai - how are you getting on? guess tests etc

hello Polargirl, lougla & In sha Allah - best of luck to you. Exciting times  

afm - still hard to take this recent negative, but getting there. I am having a call w Penny next Monday and a follow up consultation with my clinic (OFU). Will see where to next...

take good care of yourselves xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

well so far period has starved off but really i don't have any symptoms rather than period bangs, i am so scared to test tomorrow, because i know if it is negative it is end of the the ivf journey for at least 6 months and i have to concentrate of other aspects of my life, like finace, getting fit and trying to find something to fill this void. i am also scared to get my hopes up because there will be some many other hurdles, like the first heat beat scan, i guess i have to just test tomorrow, so scared. I really have had less side effects with drugs this time despite being on 450 menopur, got less eggs, i seem less sensitive to progesterone gel but i am taking prednislone, which is a steriod so may be masking symptoms or may be its just not meant to happen for me?
As always hope you wonderful ladies are ok, we share such a stressful journey and i value your support x


----------



## mamochka

Choco - holding everything crossed for you dear!

Mel - it will get better. if your tubes are ok it is really worth to follow angelbumps vitamin protocol and try au naturelle

Polar & Inshalllah - welcome, you are in the right place for support and ideas

Aggie - good luck with Penny

Polly - well done on 5 eggs! Hopefully they continue to get jiggy on the petri dish 

Altai - good luck flying tomorrow 

AFM - on day 4 of stimulation; a bit worried I get to Athens on Day 8 but hopefully my Day6 scan here locally will give Penny enough picture. She also asked me to do the E2 blood test as I had OHSS last time. So far I do not feel anything and just getting into routine of injecting...and eating plenty of protein and drinking some herbal teas for the uterus.

Grey, Vani - how are you?

Love and harmony to all 

Mxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goodluck mamochka, safe travels and keep us posted
Polly hope your 5 are doing well


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sorry for absence recently I have been all over the place with work plus we are just about to move house so it is all go   

Just wanted to reiterate to WASS what lovely news re your BFP   Take good care of yourself - eat well and rest   lovely lovely lovely  

Choco - rooting for your test day tomorrow   Sending you positive vibes and hi oping wass's BFP rubs off on you!  

Mamochka - how's it going with the stims? When do you arrive in Athens? So interested in your treatment and hoping it goes well for you  

Aggie - can understand you still feeling low but maybe looking into options can help you to take charge of things in some way - I certainly feel like that. Thinking of you hun   I'll be interested to hear how you get on with Penny - I'm going to fill in the forms for a telephone consult too.

Vani - where are you at in your plans? We are seeing our clinic next Friday but I'm going to try to talk to serum and lister too   information is the only way!! 

Mel - how are you doing hun? I'd definitely back the idea of going au naturel! And supplements can't harm either.

Polly - well done with EC that's a great number  

Polar and inshallah - welcome! This is a great thread full of warmth and encouragement. Best of luck with your treatment  

Altai - how's stims going? Good luck with the treatment - flying tomorrow I think? Hope all goes well  

Lougla - good luck at BH - we are going for our follow up next week. 

To all other lovely ladies reading - hello and hugs and hope you're all well  

AFM - still no AF   now day 57..... Might go for a blood test if I can get away from work. Tests all negative but no AF just spotting on and off   it's frustrating as I just want to draw a line under the bfn but I can't the way my body is behaving.....tried the vit c Mamochka but nothing as yet.....don't know where to get parsley tea so not tried that as yet. Hmmm what to think

That's it for now - I need sleep!!

Hugs
Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Grey - just steep fresh parsley!


----------



## vaninort

Morning all!!

Wass - so excited for you and v v encouraged by your story - gives us all hope!!

Grey - can't believe still no AF, have you ever had this before? I think a blood test is probably the only way to know for sure. 
Me, got an appointment with Lister next week and am going to have some tests done with Penny at Serum so I may end up using both clinics (will prob cycle at Lister due to logistics)..

Mamochka - hows Greece? Whats the clinic like? Altai - are you there yet?

Mel - how are you hun?

Choco - best of luck, thinking of you xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

well ladies i had so much hope, did  a test at 4.50am this morning and thought i saw a 2nd blurred line, but i think i was wishing it was there. went to two supermarkets at 7am no pregnacy tests finally got one at 8am, did another test at 8.30am, was negative. I am so gutted, i really thought this would, work, my belly feels full but i guess thats period, when i had the postive last time, i did feel sick a lot, this time i just thought prednislone was masking symptoms. I will test tom and carry on with pessaries until period comes. i am so gutted, i really thought i could be a 5%. i guess the answer is to take my advice and send period blood to penny, i may go to my review and ask what happened to the follicles , as it was strange they were only 5 eggs on more drugs. i promised myself i would step away from fertility treatment for 6 months, after the last 6 trys in 18 months, i really have thought of not much else for 2 and half years. i watched the program about the twin in her twenties who had cancer last night and thought i must do something positive, this poor beautiful girl has cancer, lifes not s so bad, hopefully i can find something else. i will keep you posted thanks for your support, wish i had brought more hope x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Choco I'm so very sorry to read this....I have been hoping for good news for you   Might be worth testing again in a couple of days? 

Thinking of you and sending you lots of love - this journey is so hard  

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

Choco, so sorry to hear about your negative tests.  Was today your actual testing date?  As Grey says it may be worth testing again in a couple of days if AF doesn't start?  Please take care of yourself. x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks ladies todays 27th was 14 days post et on 13th , 2 day transfer, ec was 11th, do you really think there is any hope?


----------



## aggie123

Hi CHOCOCHINE - could it be that there was a line and second test not w first pee If no period defo test again first thing tomorrow! xxx


----------



## LuckyE

Am still hoping for you chocochine.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

yep the first test at 4.50 was with first pee, very faint line, i couldn't decide if i was imaging it, 2nd test was later so not first pee, obviously will leave it and test with first wee tom, i am just really struggling, i know in my head it should be a strong line for a viable pregnancy.


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=16


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks everyone thanks gold bunny, tomorrow is another day x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vani - no never had this before - never spotted or been this late. Contacted my clinic and they said test again but it's probably just going to take a while.....I didn't find it very reassuring   I'm too busy tomorrow but think I will try to get a blood test next week.  It's odd...

Choco - I think you should try for another test in the morning hun   Hcg would be stronger by then and will be first wee of the day too.....you just never know and AF hasn't arrived yet so it just could be  

Grey xxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks grey, i wiil do, i hope things get sorted with you it is very odd x


----------



## Wass

Choco, fingers crossed for tomorrow, a faint positive is still a positive. Have you tried first response - can detect HCG days before AF is due. Xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Feeling quite flat as I have a mygraine and I only get mygraine a week before I am due on ,,,, so feeling quite gutted I had transfer Monday and otd is 4/414 
Therefore all these cramping pains I have been having has not been implanting lol
Feel such an idiot lol


----------



## vaninort

Grey, has no one in the medical profession offered you any theories as to what it could be? I think you may have a little bun hiding in the oven - I really can't think what else it could be. Unless you suddenly have an undiagnosed hormone/thyroid issue?

Choco - I am not going to send you any 'sorry's yet because I think you need to test first thing in the morning and get an expensive preggo kit like First Response - they are v accurate but it must be first pee of day. Good luck for tomorrow morning  - I think you may get a surprise !!!  xxxx


----------



## Melanie244

Happy Friday everyone 

Vaninort. ...hello...hope you're keeping well. When are you starting new cycle with Lister? I so admire your strength and persistence.  ...I seem to have given up after one try!

In shah Allah. ...sending you hugs. ...migraine is awful. ...but I wouldn't assume it means AF on the way. Please keep hoping....it's not over. 

Wass....hope you and mini beanie are well.  

Chocochine. ....I know it's so stressful when we see BFNs....but until AF arrives and you are beyond official test date. ...there is always hope. Fingers crossed for you.  

Greyhoundgal. ...best of luck in your new home ..... when you've time I think you really need to see a doctor about lack of menstruation. (Unless you've previously had such long or unpredictable cycles?) .....Possibly hormonal imbalance following the cocktail of IVF drugs....but am quite perturbed that your clinic hasn't scanned you to check for best case foetal sac or worst case ectopic? 57 Cycle should be bothering THEM as well as you! Really hope it gets resolved soon   .....sorry for tmi....but progesterone pessaries meant I couldn't use tampons for first 3 days of AF as the bioadhesive has clogged up near cervix....maybe this needs to be removed for you. ...using a tampon will impede normal flow if you haven't fully expelled the pessary residue.  ...... you know I just reread that.....Apologies to anyone with sensitive stomach! 

Aggie123. ...hello....yes it's hard to accept a BFN following all the effort of IVF. Hope you'll feel more positive soon.  

Big hello to Lougla. ...PollyWolly. ..Sarapd. ...Sky Walker. ...Mamochka. ..Zonzoon. ...LuckyE. ...Polargirl1. ..Altai. ...Angelica. ....babydust and peace of mind to all of us.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Ladies I did another two tests one clear blue negative and a cheapie gave a postive so a little hope for tom, dr wont do blood tests waiting for my clinic to ring back.


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi Chocochine
It must be really frustrating being in limbo. Fingers crossed for good news for you in the coming days. Hope your clinic can assist quickly.
Sending you very good wishes.

Hello to everyone else 
Xxx


----------



## lougla

Chocochine, that must be so frustrating, but there's definitely still hope.  I have everything crossed for you.  

InShahAllah - try to remember, nothing about doing IVF is 'usual' so just because you 'usually' or only get a migraine when AF is due doesn't mean anything.  Your hormones are haywire and all over the place.  Please try not to worry until either your testing day or AF definitely starts.

Grey - have you tested again?  Are they still showing negative?  It's quite strange.

I had my internal scan on Tuesday and all was fine.  Then had blood and Chlamydia tests at my GP yesterday.  Clinic said if the results are late it shouldn't hold us up this cycle, we still have another 2 weeks or so before my AF is due.  We have our Nurses appointment on Thursday coming to run through everything, I'm hoping they'll be ready for us to start this cycle and won't put us off because they're busy.  If that's the case we'd have to wait two periods as we have holiday plans in June that we can't realistically cancel.  Anyway, we'll see how we get on.

Good luck to all xx
Apologies to anyone I've missed off (I'm still learning everyone's stories).


----------



## aggie123

Strange result Choco, I really hope it's a BFP for you!!! Still keeping my fingers and toes crossed   

Hello to all, will catch up soon xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

I am trying to stay postive and I am going shopping for a digital test gor tom.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mel - good to hear from you   How are you feeling hun? You really are such a force for positivity and kindness xxxx

Vani - no clinic next to useless. I tested again this morning at their request and still negative   I don't know what it means - has something been broken or is it something more hopeful or worrisome as Mel suggests Ive never had a cycle this long - longest I had was 34 days. And ive never had any thyroid issues.  I've got a scan on Tuesday at the hospital just as a follow up to the OHSS so that might tell me something? Doctors are rubbish - it's most upsetting. Life is stressful enough and so is ivf without all of this  

Inshallah - sorry about your migraine - they are no fun I get them a few times a year so I sympathise. Maybe it's not AF but some other more positive hormonal change??   Could be? 

Choco - how strange re results but hopeful   Keeping everything crossed for you  

Lougla - good news re scan - I'm sure all will be ok to Start your next cycle when you want to. Good luck  

Hello all other ladies - Mamochka good luck for Athens I think it's this weekend you go? 

Grey xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Digital said 1 to 2 weeks preg I would be over 4, just got to hope the weeks change. Scan booked for 16th april, I so hope this is it.....


----------



## angelica_wales

Chocochine -  congratulations! Didn't want to read and run. If it's a clear blue digital test they give you number of weeks since conception so 1-2 weeks would be 3-4 weeks pregnant so it all sounds good! I have everything crossed for you  xx

Hope the rest of you are doing well. I keep reading to check up on you all xx


----------



## mamochka

Choco - I just managed to check this thread news and so pleased to see your positive!!! Do you want to do couple  of private b-HCG tests  just to make sure the doubling is there? 

Mxxx


----------



## Melanie244

CONGRATULATIONS Chocochine!!


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

My clinic nor my doctors do bloods, but thanks for  the support ladies. Its early days so hopeful


----------



## mamochka

That is why I suggested to go private for b-HCG, i.e.
The Birth Company, Harley St (lining scans £70, follicle tracking scans £120, betaHCG bloods £60, progesterone £50) 020 7725 0528
The Path Lab, Welbeck St, London (for bloods – betaHCG £50, progesterone £30) +44 (0)20 7935 6650


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Woo hoo Choco  - great news hun   Might be worth doing a blood test privately as Mamochka says just yo out your mind at ease? Glad you have scan booked. So pleased for you  

Grey xx


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Choco!
Sara. xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks mamochka I am about 2 hrs from London so not sure I couldvtaje more than a morning off tonget to lindon. I will try and find another clinic here for bloods. I was niave last tine on my bfp I didnt realise thatbthings might go wrong after testing before scan.
Hope all is well in athens you must be there now.
Thanks so much everyone x


----------



## Altai

Congratulations Choco, am so glad will keep everything crossed for you. 

Grey - I agree with Mel, you better see the specialist, it's too long for af no show. 

Vani- hope Lister would give you good advice. are you seeing dr T? 

Afm - things have moved fast for me in Athens, arrived on Friday and EC is scheduled for next Tue.bit worried that its D10 of starting stimms. I'd expected it to be D12 as in my previous two cycles. But I am now on a higher dose  than in previous cycles. Number of follicles same as last cycle. 
To add insult to injury- the trigger shot is pregnyl, which should be injected in a bum... 
Am on my own from tomorrow.  So looking forward to know how am going to do that 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## bubbles212

How ironic that I start dr on mother's day, the first since losing my little treasure


----------



## vaninort

oooooh Choco, huge congrats - I knew you were preggars!!!   I am absolutely so excited for you and really encouraged by your news. Your egg quality seemed v good so I am not totally surprised. I have been thinking lately what is the point of going to see Lister and Serum but you have given me fresh hope now!!

Altai, I am seeing Dr Thum at Lister next week who specialises in immunes so lets see what he has to say about my chances  

Grey - there are a whole list of reasons why AF hasn't turned up so you defo need further blood tests/scans etc to find out what is going on. There is obviously a link between the IVF and a no show AF - your clinic sounds useless btw. Makes me cross, they are happy to take your money but after-care sounds shoddy!!

Mel - hows things going with you? Has Choco's story changed your mind at all? 

Ladies in Greece - let me know how you are getting on!

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Vainort I think you should absolutely have consultation at lister I went with my notes from last 2 cycles and asked about oen eggs and was suggested prednisilone, if anything itbreassured me the trt I had was o k, but be prepared to be told you will have better chance with donor eggs. I stilll wanted to try o e so the lister would have treated me and penny would have to. Defo get you periods done with penny before you go ahead with cycle its not very much money but I was ready for dr so missed sending bloods and was worried there could have beeen answers in the results.  So see lister, talk to penny and send bloods and then decide whats best for u x goodluck


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey there,

I haven't posted for quite a while - I took a long break after the last BFN in November...
Grey, so sorry to hear about your hardships...   Be strong and look forward!
Mamochka, Altai good luck with your cycle in Serum. Will keep my fingers crossed! Желаю кучу удачи!
Choco, good luck with your scan!
Vaninort, good luck with choosing a clinic.
Bubbles, it is a good omen you are starting on Mother's day!   I am vv sorry about your loss.

AFM - we got the results from our genetic tests - everything is good thank God! We have both been taking two handfulls of supplements a day for the past 4 months... We are starting in May with a long protocol. I just need to send the results from my hormone tests. I have already bought my plane ticket - hopefully AF won't do any stunts and come early  ...

I apologize for the lack of more personals, but I need to catch up a lot... But I sure wish you all a wonderful day!
xx V.F.


----------



## aggie123

Choco - great news!!!! take it very easy hun xx
Hope the scan will put your mind at rest. Here's to an uneventful 9 months!! Great inspiration and hope for the rest of us. So so happy for you     

Hi All - Serum girls, how's it going? I'm having a call w Penny tonight, need to get my thoughts in order... 

Mrs F - best of luck with your cycle  

Vani - I have a consultation w Lister in mind, will think about it. Hope it goes well x

Bubbles - good luck  

Hello Sarah, Grey, Angelica, Mel and all the ladies here. Hope you are keeping well


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks everyone, early days but i have hope x
aggie i hope your call with penny went well
mamaochka and altai hows it going x


----------



## ajw

Great news Choco. Hoping all goes well    

Just a quickie, as I'm I my phone in Brno. We just transferred two expanding blastos at Reprofit today   so now officially PUPO! Here's hoping   

Ajw


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

goodluck ajw xx congratulations on being pupo x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there,

I haven't posted on this thread before but just saw Chocochines news and had to say a big congratulations! I know it's early days as we both found out last cycle but each pregnancy is a new start and believe this is your perfect one. Keeping     thoughts all the way for you hun!!   

Hi to all of you cycling. I' m an inbetweener just now so not sure where I belong just trying naturally just now with Chinese herbs hoping for a lovely surprise   xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks little whisper x really hopebu get lucky too


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just swooping in to ask the following

1. Aggie how did your call with penny go??  

2. Altai - think it was EC for you today?? Hope all went well for you  

3. Mamochka - good luck for EC tomorrow   



AFM - had my OHSS follow up scan - rt ovary nearly normal, left not so much  . Still no AF but there was definitely no-one bedding in unexpectedly in my womb so despite it being day 63 and no AF it's definitely still a bfn  

Grey xx


----------



## Melanie244

Hi everyone 

Greyhoundgal. ..glad you're being checked over by clinic. Hope the house move went well. Fingers crossed the other ovary will settle down soon.  

Little whisper. ...hello and welcome .... am in between too...praying for natural miracles ...hope you get all you wish for.

Chocochine. ...Hope you're keeping well and beanie too 

Mamochka. ...hope all goes well for egg collection tomorrow. ...exciting times ahead 

Ajw. ...great to hear you're PUPO! Hoping and praying this is the one. ...or two!!....for you 

Aggie123. ..hello. ..hope you got answers you were looking for from the clinic 

MrsF. ..welcome back ....hope all works out for you in May 

Vaninort. ...hi....yes it's great to see a BFP on the thread....but I just can't face another round of IVF at the moment. .....actually it's the disappointment of BFNs I can't face! But am getting there....and trying au naturelle! Won't say no for definite yet. Hope all's well with you 

Bubbles. ...sorry to read of your sad loss. ...I will hope and pray this cycle will help heal in some way. 

Big hello to Altai. ...Zonzoon. ... Sarapd. ..Sky Walker. ..and all of us hoping and dreaming.


----------



## Altai

Hi girls,

Grey- did the consultant give any explanation for af no show if all more or less normal? 

Littelewhisperer- good luck with trying ay naturelle. 

Ajw - congratulations on being Pupo. 
MrsF - спасибо большое. Good luck with May cycle. 
Aggie - how was the call with P? Any suggestions form her? 

Choco - how it's going on  with you? 
Vaninort- try not to let consultant go too much into de & stats for over 40s. It might take lot of your consultation time. On my first consultation about 80% of the time was spent on this. So on my follow ups, I had to tell that I don't want to hear anything about my age.  dr T is more flexible with this. 

Mamochka- big day tomorrow. Will be thinking about you. 

Afm - had  EC today, 7 eggs collected, will know fertilisation  tomorrow.  The worry never stops in this journey. Have been put on lots of other meds. Post -EC approach is different than in the uk. 

Hi to all other ladies I missed and best of luck


----------



## vaninort

Hiya everyone

Mel, totally understand why you are over IVF already. Its a horrible journey anyway, without having it all to end with a BFN 

Altai - good tough talking re the age thing. I haven't had it too much yet from the consultants but with 43 looming at the end of this year it is only a matter of time. I know all the pitfalls with age so no need for the lecture from them!!

Grey, glad to hear you had your scan. Is it the left ovary causing the AF problems?

Aggie - have you decided on a consultation with Lister? Or is Serum still in the mix?

Me - I have my consultation with Lister clinic tomorrow. Will let you know what they say!

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Hi everyone have bad cramps but digital said 2 to 3 weeks, 2 weeks til scan.


----------



## Melanie244

Good Morning 

*Chocochine *- As far as I know, cramps are quite normal in early pregnancy. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. Cramps are insignificant if you have no bleeding. Think positive healthy beanie  and look after yourself.

*Altai *- Well done, 7 eggs is a very good response. Hopefully good fertilisation soon. It's frustrating sometimes re age....our Consultant mentioned it frequently....so we joke about it saying "yes, yes, we're 110"  ...... I'll hope and pray you'll soon have a successful ET 

*Vaninort *- Hope your consultation goes well tomorrow. I'm 43 in a few months and my Mother keeps telling me to realise that at this age I am menopausal!!!  The journey is hard enough as you say without that kind of comment, but part of me still wondering if it makes sense to let it go. It's a toughie. Thanks for always mentioning me, I appreciate the support.

Big Hello to *Greyhoundgal, Mrs F, Mamochka, Aggie123, Zonzoon, SkyWalker, Ajw, LittleWhisper, Bubbles *and all of us hoping and dreaming (or trying to let go).


----------



## vaninort

Choco - I had seriously hideous cramps when preggars with my daughter. It eventually went and was replaced by morning sickness at around 6 weeks - enjoy the ride!!  It does all settle down after 12 week scan tho..
V xx


----------



## mamochka

Hi girlies!

So EC done, 13 eggs! Our lucky number   

Penny said she is counting on two babies not one 

Praying for good fertilization rates. Our last time was 75 % but you never know every cycle is different.

Off to my bed rest now and protein snacks


----------



## Mrs.F

WOW Mamochka, what a bumper harvest! Congrats and will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Altai, 7 is the sacred number! Best of luck to you too  

Grey, I have heard AF can be up to 80 days late after a long protocol. Hope you get better soon. I would take Mamochka's advice and drink some parsley tea. It won't hurt anyway.

Vaninort - good luck with your consultation tomorrow.

Mel,   you will take the right decision. We all know how hard the IVF way is. Two women I know just got pregnant - one with a DE at 46 and the other one at 38! They were both treated in the clinic we decided to go to. It makes me feel pretty eager to start myself! One month to go before the downregulation injection.

ajw - happy PUPO! 

Aggie - how did your call with Reprofit go?

AFM - we have started collecting documents and filling out forms for adoption. My DH has just enrolled us for a course we need to attend before we submit our applciation for adoption. We haven't given up on having our own, biological kid yet, but have decided to adopt anyway. I will need to quit my job at one point, but not just yet... A few more salaries will do us good... I think it will be easier to decide in June after our next IVF cycle.


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

*ALTAI* FAB NEWS, HOPE ALL ARE DOING OK,any news on et?
*mamochka *wow, well done you, again whens et?
I must just thank you all for being so supportive, my memory is shocking at the moment but every time i log on someone asks me something. i know the waiting's not over, but i have a lot of hope. 2 more week til scan. On a sad note my partner of 14 years has ended the relationship, he didn't and can't have kids so not a shock, but i was hoping he would at least consider staying together as he new i was having treatment, sad but don't want to ruin his life. Means i am the one moving out, next week, thank god for mum and dad.


----------



## angelica_wales

Chocochine - I'm so sorry to hear about your partner. How terrible for you. We're all here for you.  You will get through this xx


----------



## aggie123

Ladies

wow, lots happened here  

Altai & Mamochka - fab news!! keeping it all crossed for you & sending the fertilisation angels your way   

Choco - so happy for you hun, take it very easy, it will all be fine, you'll see. I remember the story with your partner.... very sad but better now than later isn't it? Still he didn't pick the best of times.... Your parents sound lovely and I'm sure you can always find love later. Big big hug sweetie. 
Bet you can't wait until the scan. Well done and don't forget that life has a way of sorting itself out  

Grey - what now? what do they suggest you do? V strange situation...  

Vani - let us know how it goes w Lister x

Mel - I know it's hard with parents as in their days if you were over 40 was quite different to now... deep down I think we all know the best solution for ourselves - go with your gut feeling I suggest  

ajw - congrats and sticky dust to you hun   

Hi to all on this thread & best luck with whatever stage you are at xx

afm - had a call w Penny on Monday, she suggested going w OE as apart from no tubes and the age factor there isn't any other issue (as far as we know). Also need to send some menstrual blood (yuk) for infections testing and I think I'll go for a hysto too as never had one and it makes sense when reading about it. Probably cycle w Serum in May. Looking at tickets to fly out for a day or two end of April. Need to save up £££ (no hols again...  )

Have a good evening all and keep posting


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks for your posts ladies 
Aggie Great you have a plan with penny I really think serum is worth a shot with oe x
Mel my parents struggled with my age too x good luck
Vain goodluck
Grey the wait must be driving u craxy x


----------



## BobbyD

Sorry I have not been online for a few days, I had a really positive appointment with my consultant and saw there were a few disappointments on the site and didn't want it to appear that I was gloating. I since thought about it and felt the site is for sharing positive experiences so here I am.

As you know, but for those who don't, we are doing the long protocol - 1st month down reg (I hate noresthisterone!), 2nd month stimulation and egg collection, 3rd month rest, 4th month down reg, 5th month implantation. We had 4 eggs that went to blastocyst and were good enough quality to freeze. He told us that this was brilliant and the best we could expect. His enthusiasm was infectious and we felt very excited. He said the reason we were on this protocol was to give him a chance to prepare the lining and put the embryos in at the perfect time without the pressure of the embryos being ready.

After 2 failed attempts my feeling, the consultant's view and common sense suggests that it is implantation where the problem lies. To that end we are getting everything a hysceroscopy, endometrial scrape, intralipids, progesterone injections and gel, clexane to prevent blood clots and steroids for my high natural killer cells ( immune issues). I feel that no stone is being unturned and just wanted to share this experience for others with a similar situation to me.

My other half can't face doing the progesterone injections in my backside as he is squeamish. At least that is what I am hoping and not that he can't face looking at my rear end! Luckily my next door neighbour and best friend have volunteered. - joy I can't wait there goes my dignity! Although not sure I have any left. I am just waiting to start the 4th down reg month. I know we have a long way to go&#8230;but I am very hopeful this time

*Mel *so sorry for your news, I agree with Vaninort the first cycle can be trial and error so have a think, you have been a real positive voice, it is so good to hear you.
*Vaninort* - please consider CRGH, I have had 2 attempts at the Lister but I feel CRGH are a lot more thorough. They also had about a 70% success rate if 2 blastos put in which I thought was good. Please check this though as my other half read it somewhere!
*Aggie* - so sorry for your new - it hurts
*Wass *- that is amazing I am holding my breath with you
*Choco* - come on!!
*Mamoochka* keep us posted I have heard good things about Serum
Good luck everyone else, I have just done a marathon read to catchup


----------



## BobbyD

Oh I forgot they are doing assisted hatching too!
Anyone got any tips on sleeping. I am waiting to start my down reg cycle before my transfer and I think I am starting to worry. Trying meditation but a lot going on in my mind


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

*Mamochka* - that's great news 13 eggies! Fingers crossed for ET  Penny sounds positive. Must try to get a telephone consult with her. I was hoping we could cycle in June but with no AF ( I think you need 2 AF before next cycle) who knows when it will be. So pleased for you on EC results - a good start to the cycle. I hope no signs of OHSS either? 

*Mel * - lovely to see you posting again. Hope you're doing ok and enjoying trying "freestyle" 

*Bobby * - good luck this cycle - sounds like everything is being considered which can only be a good thing. 

*Choco * - sorry to hear about your partner  But as Aggie says better now than later and you will work it out  Not great timing but you're a strong lady xxx

*Aggie * - good to hear your call went well with Penny. Wish I was coming out in May too 

*mrs f* - good luck

*Vani * - hope all goes well at the Lister - I'll be interested to hear about it 

AFM - unfortunately the scan was only with a sonographer. She was very kind but had no answers to my questions.  apt with consultant is Friday so will hope to know more then

To all other ladies - take care and look after yourselves 

Grey xxx


----------



## BobbyD

Thanks Grey - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you get some proper answers


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

boobyd i am really impressed with your consultant and your protocol. i really hope your embies implant, good for your for pursing the treatment. i won't know if taking the steriod prednislone worked until the 7 week viability scan in 13 days but I can tell you that it disturbs your sleep as did the nasal spray for me. so try and rest up now x i did a hypnotherapy cd during stimms, but i am using it now to get me through the 2 ww waiting for the scan


----------



## vaninort

Evening ladies
Hope you are all doing well.
So, had my consultation at the Lister today. Its less glossy than my previous clinic and has more of an NHS feel about it which is understandable as its within a hospital!. The front-desk receptionist had a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp and a real attitude problem but apart from that, all okay. Consultant was lovely and friendly but hadn't read my medical notes! He listed lots of things they can do to improve my chances based on evidence (he showed me database results from various protocols for my age-group and there were significant improvements with certain drugs and long protocol). However, 16% live birth success rate once we dissected the calculations further - so pretty depressing stuff really. I do get the impression people are happy with Lister but not 'blown away' and don't rave about it like the ARGC. 

Still deciding - so over it really  

V xx


----------



## amandalmexico

Evening ladies. I am hoping that I can join this group.  I am 41 and like bobbyd I am a patient at Crgh. I have the lowest amh which is scary due to my age. 

Chocho congrats on your bfp. I hope your pregnancy goes from strength to strengthen. 

BobbyD - I have a quick question for you. Our consultant wants us to try the stimulated frozen embryo pack, which sounds similar to what you are doing. So one month of prep (although not sure what this is as they won't be putting me in bcps but the same tablets you are on. I am guessing these are progesterone and not bcp). Then one month of stims then egg collection. Then a six week break and then back to prep month and then stims again. I will also be on dhea and growth hormones. Hey are hoping to culture the embryos and then 5 day blasto. And then the FET probably sometime in the new year. Is this the same protocol you will be on?  I hage egg reserve and they suspect egg quality issues. Congrats on your blastos. 

Hello to everyone else and have a good evening.


----------



## BobbyD

Welcome Amanda - although I am a relative newby myself !!
Yes that sounds like exactly the same protocol that I am on. To be honest I have found it pretty good so far apart from the length of it but you do feel they give themselves more time to get everything right. I went on the growth hormone too. I put all my dates on a spreadsheet so if you want me to email it to you let me know. It helps you to plan although it does revolve around your cycle, and if it is anything like mine makes it difficult to plan. I am on day 32 now and cant wait to get started on my down reg month and have my hysceroscopy. Any questions let me know I am not an expert but sounds like I am ahead of you on this one.

Vaninort - please consider Dr Serhal at CRGH. My biggest regret when starting my treatment is not going to a few clinics and seeing how I felt about the consultants. I thought the Lister was very plush so you must have gone 5 star before!I felt like a movie star in my suite before egg collection. Although granted the outfit wasn't great.  Nice to see that wasp chewing receptionist is still there. I had the misfortune to spill my cup of water which didnt go down a storm. 

Anyway the CRGH surroundings are a bit basic but the staff are so much more touchy feely and my consultant is very passionate. Just something else to consider


----------



## BobbyD

Sorry Chochine missed your comment - thanks. I know what you mean about the Prenisolone/Norethisterone. I am evil for that part, Greg cant wait - he has cancelled all social engagements for that period! I do have a hypnosis CD and I also think I am going to see my hypnotist as he makes me feel really good. Acupuncture on Monday - I feel like a Formula 1 car with my team around me.


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me rejoining your posts, I'm 41 my dh is 33. We have just had a bfp last Friday from ICSI and have been taking things cautiously including not posting too much on the forum as some of the comments on the 2ww can scare a little!

It's a nerve racking time after the dreaded 2ww and we are hoping that we have better luck this time around, fingers crossed the little one stays with us. 

I'm just catching up with progress on where everyone is at the moment and wish the best of luck and positive vibes for those of you just going through the process at the moment, a   For those who haven't been successful this time and fingers crossed for all those going on to have a scan shortly.


----------



## BobbyD

Great news Rachsi, really hopeful for you - I have found hypnosis and meditation the key to staying positive.


----------



## Polargirl1

Hello ladies
I popped on a couple of weeks ago to say hello but not had much to contribute since!
Hope to become a little more active now.
AF arrived today so start my Menopur injections tomorrow evening.
Trying to stay calm but actually feeling very nervous- not about the injections themselves but just if we get any eggs, how many, will they fertilize, will we get any to put back etc, all the usual stuff I suppose!

Anyway, hope to chat to you all over the next few weeks.

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Good luck Polargirl with your stims!  Hope you get lots of eggs  

And congrats to Rachsi on your BFP!  My OTD is tomorrow (blood test at 8am) and I've done a couple of First Response and a cb digital test this weekend, all of which have been positive so fingers crossed for a high count tomorrow    whatever happens, I too will be cautious for the remainder of this rollercoaster! 

Vaninort - have you decided on which clinic yet?  Also, did your consultant mention anything about prednisolone?  I'm taking 30mg a day this time round as I never seen to carry beyond 6/7 weeks.  

Good luck to everyone else have a good week.

Polly X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Goodluck polar girl
Congratulations rachshi and pollywolly. I am nervously waiting scan next week on 16th I am on prednisone but just 25 but it starts to taper next week. I have no pregnacy symptoms    but wonder if lack of symptoms iscdue to drug. I just have bloating from progesterone.  Last time ihad nausea and sore boobs x


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry for radio silence but gave been busy in Athens and we do a lot of walking and sightseeing with DH.
Today should be a d5 transfer - we still don't know how many have reached blastocyst stage. So waiting for another 3 hours to find out! A aargh!
Big congratulations to pollywolly and rachshi! 
Choco - symptoms usually don't come until 6-7 weeks plus as you rightly pointed out prednisone is masking a lot of them
Vaninort - good luck deciding! But I am really in love with Serum and how relaxed I am this cycle
Bobby I am doing bloods today to see if my uterus in optimum condition but I really admire your clinic protocol for you!
Welcome polar! And good luck!

Mxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mamockha almost there I really hope transfer goes well and you are pupo soon x
Hoes altai doing?


----------



## mamochka

Thanks Choco - Altai had a miraculous blasto transfer yesterday, now pupo!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mamochka - I've been stalking you on Serum pages catching up re your EC and how the treatment is going in Athens.  So pleased to hear you Are enjoying it and relaxed   That has to be a good thing.  So much luck to you for ET today - hoping you have some great blastos and when you next post you will be PUPO  

Altai - congrats on being wonderfully PUPO out in Athens too   So pleased for you  

Choco - don't worry re no symptoms - my sister is pregnant and had No symptoms until after 4 mths - and it's apparently more common than you think   Not long until the scan  

Congrats to Rachsi - fabulous news !!!

Polly woolly - good luck for OTD today    Got everything crossed for you.

Polar girl - good luck with your treatment  

Bobby - hope you're ok?  

Amanda - welcome   there's lots of advice here  

Vani - was interested to read about Lister. So any thoughts as to where next then? I'm going to try to get a consult with penny as I'm impressed by what everyone's saying....

AFM - had our follow up with Bourn on Friday. Consultant said it's really normal for ivf to mess cycle up completely but with ladies with OHSS even more so.   This is because the high levels of oestrogen in the body mean that things can't get back to normal (or have a normal AF). One of my ovaries is still swollen and it's this which will be causing the problem. So it's plenty of protein and isotonic drinks to try and get the swelling down.....as to treatment she recommends no down reg next time (short protocol?), an endo scratch and intralipids (but without bothering with Chicago tests as she says it's beneficial for most over 40s??) and possibly Eeva where they don't interfere with your embryos but watch them on camera.......

So - at least something different was suggested which is positive now we just need to get a couple of appointments elsewhere to see what they suggest. Oh and she did say I need to have three normal cycles before treatment......come on AF show your ugly face!!!   There's no time for messing about - at this rate it will be august by the time we cycle again!  

Phew - that's me...,,,sorry not been on much lately but with packing up for house move this time next week I'm so tired I just fall asleep if I sit down for five minutes  

Hugs to all - hope you're all well - and to this lurking too  

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

Congratulations Pollywolly and Rachsi, that's such lovely news !! Polargirl, good luck with your cycle.  I was expecting AF to arrive Wednesday/Thursday but it's made an early appearance so I'm on Day 1 today.  Just rang the clinic.  Also managed to get my blood tests etc. from the Drs so am sending that across to them by email and we're good to go ....


----------



## mamochka

Grey - try to google estrogen detox - you will be able to see different advice


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Haven't been here for a while-feels like am on holiday in Athens. 

Choco - hope you are doing well, sorry to read about your partner. But good your parents are around. 

Vani- re Lister consultation:  I think after several failed ivf, most clinics would suggest different tweaks to the protocol just based on evidence. Some adj to protocol P. 
suggests empirically. I honestly think that I didn't even have to have nk cells etc done as she would have suggested steroids anyway. All again based on her evidence that it might improve eggs numbers/ prg  chances, some of those tweaks  you may think a bit controversial. 

Bodbbyd, Aggie, polar girl, Lougla- good luck with your cycle. 

Racshi, poly woolly -  congratulations, always please to hear about more positives in over 40 group. 

Mamochka - have u had et today? Good  luck. 

Grey- sorry it's going to be some wait before next cycle. But hopefully af arrived soon. 

Afm- packing to go home, 3 little passengers on board will be getting a free ride. 
Its early days but am pleased  with the result so far that I went to blastocycst transfer with my very modest numbers to start with. 

Love and hugs


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mamomchaka hope you are pupo x
Altai congratulations on being pupo with triplets.
Grey I really hope af comes soon, now you are getting a plan together fordifferent treatment, goodluck hon. I know the consultations are expensive but worth it, really would be interested in what penny says. X


----------



## vaninort

Blimey, there has been tumble-weed blowing around this thread and then suddenly, everyone is back again - so lovely to hear from you all, I have been wondering how you are all getting on.

Altai - fab news with 3 on board, safe journey home. You are right, most clinics would try and change something after two failed IVF attempts - except mine, hence why I am looking around.

Mamochka, glad you are enjoying your 'holiday' at Chez Penny!

Grey, I am so fed up with my clinic research, I have decided not to go with Lister as they just didn't seem that special. Serum logistics won't work due to childcare etc so it looks like it will probably be ARGC - which is maybe what need as I have heard its the place people go when all else fails  

Thanks PollyWolly - yes I took Prednisolone 25mg a day and it sadly made no difference - they just aren't sticking. I really struggled with chronic insomnia on 25 so you must be climbing the walls on 30!! 

V xx


----------



## Rachsi

Thanks for all your lovely messages everyone, we have the scan booked for the 25th so hopefully all progresses well  

Good luck to every one who is pupo lots of fairy dust being sent your way and best of luck to everyone else about to start. I will get the hang of all the names of everyone on here sorry it's not personal replies


----------



## BobbyD

I am with you at the moment Grey, desperately wanting AF to come so I can prepare for my down reg then transfer cycle. Day 35 today - some small signs so I feel like I am being teased!! Just wanting to get on with things and book my hysceroscopy and look forward to the dreaded Norethisterone. My sleeping is pretty bad at the mo. A combination of nerves for my next cycle and about what the hysceroscopy will find, pressure as I feel this is it -  money where your mouth is time - and just wondering where AF is. 
Greg - I have been going on to Vaninort please consider CRGH. Myself and Amanda are feeling very loved there. 
Very excited for Altai and Mamochka - Serum sounds very good and a holiday too

So good to here some positives ladies - everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mamochka

Ladies,

After my nap i can report now, I am pupo with 3 perfect blasts. The remaining 3 blasts - embryologist is still monitoring them for viability for freezing (I dont know what is their criteria).But feel already the quality of blasts was much better then with ARGC, and quantity as well 5 out 23 in ARGC and 6 out of 13 in Serum.

Back to my couch! Love to all!

Mxxx


----------



## Polargirl1

Congratulations Mamochka and Altai, hope they are settling in well  

I did my first stims injection tonight. Wasn't as bad as I was expecting at all. Just hope the next week or two goes quickly.

Best to all xx


----------



## BobbyD

Great news Mamochka, that is exactly how I felt about my blasts this time - 4 from 14 instead of 3 from 21 which I had at the Lister. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Great news mamochka and altai x


----------



## amandalmexico

Thank you Grey and good luck with your further consultations. 

I would echo bobbyd, that CRGH are an excellent clinic and really do tailor their treatments based on individual circumstances. They are quite cautious with low amh ladies and have pushed us initially to do IUI but generally for most ladies ivf is tailored on a case by case basis. They monitor really well although not as intensely as ARGC which means that costs are kept down.

Good luck to everyone else on here. I am a bit of a fraud on this thread as I am not starting my next iui cycle for a couple of weeks and move to ivf if that fails. 

All the best. 

Amanda


----------



## Altai

I also heard good reviews about crgh and even tried to get a consultation there but failed on both occasions and gave up.  Mainly because was fed up of doing  search and looking for clinics. Plus, the costs of consultation does add up a lot to overall expense. 

Amanda, bobby - good luck with your cycle,wish everything goes smoothly for u. 

Polar- injections in the tummy are not too bad to administer. I did hcg shot yesterday in a backside (sorry for tmi) and that was more difficult. 

Choco- hope all goes well.

Grey, vani- good luck with you clinics choice. 

Afm- waiting game again. But whatever  the final outcome would be, this cycle has been better than previous two: more eggs & less side effects. 

Best of luck to all


----------



## vaninort

Hi Altai
Good to hear from you - I assume you back home now from Penny and waiting to do dreaded test?

Have you many days left to wait now?

Good luck

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

3 plus weeks on test but oh still wants split, trying not too be sad and excited about pregnacy but just need to see a heart beat x
love to all, hope all is well


----------



## mamochka

Choco - so great to read your positive updates. Sorry to hear about your partner decision . I hope he changes his mind, maybe it is just a stage and he feels despondent!

Altai - how's 2ww, are you able to stay away from symptom spotting? I am tracking days through this
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Grey - if you are reading hope AF showed up

Polar - good luck with your cycle

I think I did not mention on this thread that we were able to freeze our remaining 3 embies - 2 of AA grade and 3rd one not so great but anyways very impressed with that crop.

AFM, I am staying in Athens until the 17th due to my complete miscalculations of the pace of the cycle. DH left ut flying back on Saturday and we hopefully can go to an island (holiday from holiday )
if we have any funds remaining. Anyways, staying on the couch most of today and tomorrow as central Athens saw car bombing this morning and more protest are expected in view of tomorrows visit of Frau Merkel.

Baby dust to all Mxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mamochka - make sure you stay out of trouble hun - you have your precious cargo on board too   hope you and your husband enjoy Hydra. I've been reading up on Serum to see how you're doing? No OHSS then? So Penny has a great way of managing each individual - so glad. Our clinic said now down reg next time so that's short protocol I think? Not sure. Plus intralipids and a scratch. I will be interested to see what penny has to say.  Enjoy the sunshine and relaxation - that has to be good for your precious embies  

Choco - good news re tests but sad OH still is leaving......he will be missing out on so much joy   Hope the excitement re your positive is giving you something to hold on to through this sad time 

Altai - how's the wait going

Vani - any further thoughts following your research? I'm really veering to serum and haven't even spoken to penny yet....and I see our fellow over 40 cycler Aggie is off there soon  

Hello to all other ladies hope you're all doing well whatever stage you're at.

AFM - no AF but bizarrely my clearblue says I'm into high fertility and just about to ovulate   Something really strange going on with my bod!

Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Grey - is it the first time you getting ovulation signs? They say that AF only comes after ovulation. Are you trying au natural this time?


----------



## ajw

Hope you're enjoying Greece Mamochka. 
Good luck to you and to Altai on your tww.  

Grey, hope this means your cycle is getting back on track. 

Hugs to Choco. It must be hard to be happy when you have sad things going on too. I hope you find the strength to get through this and don't let it spoil your good news. 

Afm just two more days to go until OTD! Feeling so up and down. Two days ago I was depressed and tearful, with AF pains. Today I feel fine again (which is stressing me just as much, as I have absolutely no symptoms  )
Why does it feel like someone stopped the clock?!

Ajw


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ajw - hang in their hun   Got everything crossed for you  

Mamochka - yes it's the first time there have been any signs of ovulation since the bfn on 6th March  . We are trying au natural   and just see what happens but if nothing else my AF normally comes 13 dats after ovulation....and also that AF would be the first of three I need to have before they will let us cycle again. Thanks for the tip on the oestrogen detox - I checked that out too  

Grey xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks  for the support ladies, i am trying to remain positive x
grey hers to you trying naturally xx goodluck
ajw, good luck for test date
mamokacha goodluck for test date
altai goodluck for test date


----------



## Melanie244

Hello everyone 

Am delighted to read of the PUPO ladies and BFPs.....it is great news for the lucky ones and gives hope to those still trying 

Am just back from lovely holiday with DH and long flight has resulted in an early AF....BOOOO! Having said that. ...had a lovely time away and we've decided we're simply not meant to be parents. IVF way too stressful and at our age most unlikely to happen naturally. Acceptance and peace of mind were all we needed. ...so thankfully DH and I are at this place now 

I am bowing out of the forum. ....but wish all of you so much luck....I will continue to hope and pray all your dreams come true. ...and if not then alternative dreams and happiness come to you. 

Special thanks to Greyhoundgal and Angelica and NickyH and Sarapd who I recall being there when I first joined. Big hello and best wishes to all the newbies since I last posted and to Zonzoon. ...Aggie123. ...Mamochka. ...Vaninort. ....Chocochine. ....Sky Walker. .....BobbyD.....ajw. ...Altai. ...PollyWolly. ...Polargirl1. 

Bye bye everyone


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Melanie - glad you and DH have had a lovely time away and that you've settled on a way forward   Ivf is a pretty gruelling process - but at least you tried it and can look back without regret. All the very best to you and your hubby - you've been such a supportive and sunny voice on this thread that you'll certainly be missed by those of us still here whether cycling or not. Take care of yourself. 

Hugs  
Grey xxx


----------



## Altai

Melanie- good to hear that you've finally made ur decision and have a peace of mind. 
Ivf is a stressful journey. Best of luck to u and your DH. Look after each other. 

Choco- very sad that oh is leaving at the time when u need most support. 
Stay positive and don't stress out about it. I know it's difficult but u have to carry on with pregnancy as stress free as possible.

Grey - good luck with trying au naturelle. 

Ajw- fingers crossed for bfp on otd. 

Mamochka - stay safe in Athens. Yes, am tracking days via similar calendar. Trying  not to do symptoms spotting but  af pains difficult to ignore. Hcg shot masks pains for a while but is quickly out of my system. That was surprise to me as I'd thought that hcg could stay in the body for several days. 

Vani- yes, back from Athens and on a dreadful 2ww. My paper said test 12 days after et.  Its on Good Friday. 

Best of luck to all us.


----------



## mamochka

Altai - that means you have very efficient liver! I also have AF type pains or what I used to have a few years ago (now comes unannounced). Hope work is a distraction! 

Melanie - good luck with your journey outside IVF world, in a way I even feel jealous )))

Ajw - only one sleep to go! You are not going to do hpt before bloods?

Vaninort - btw a lot of ladies here in Serum come for a sibling, I think including Agate. So it must be doable... Just be prepared that with ARGC there will be no flexibility for your input and for many women it works ...

Well d4p5dt for me, let's see what the day brings!

Love to all

Mxxx


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Mamochka - I have to send AF off to Penny next week so will see how the results go for that. I am still tempted by Serum and can't fault them so far, they have been very helpful and Penny always responds very quickly to my emails.

Melanie - thanks for popping back to say farewell, I am glad you have reached your decision. I wish I could reach that chapter and move on but I just have to give it one third and final go - just to be absolutely sure. You will be missed xx

Quite a few ladies on 2WW - watching closely and wishing you the best of luck.

Feeling bit teary today, don't know why really. Just comes and goes in waves doesn't it?, this baby thing  

x


----------



## BobbyD

Hi everyone

Echoing Vaninort - goodbye Melanie and good luck you have been an amazing support.
Choco - difficult for time but hang on in there, you have one big positive - keep happy
Mamochka, Ajw and Altai - fingers crossed.
Grey - my cycle was 36 days this time - typical when I wanted it to come! So I am feeling your pain of an unpredictable cycle.

Now we are moving - hysceroscopy booked for next wed and down regging in about 10 days. 

I went to see my hypnotist today to try to help keep me calm as I feel I carry a lot of stress under the surface which affects my sleep. I feel so much better after seeing him. I also talked to him about hynotising me to believe I am pregnant when my 2 go back in. He agreed, just wondering if any of you on 2WW wanted to think about it?

Another thing ladies - if you are feeling down go to youtube and look up Bradley Walsh The Chase funniest moments.
xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while - been a bit busy this week.

Well, at the grand old age of 43.5   I got my   last Monday - beta hcg of 294.  I am now in the 3ww of my first 7 week scan.  I am experiencing all sort of cramping and twinging and it's so frustrating not knowing what's going on inside.  I did a further clearblue digital on Thursday just gone and it came up as 3-4 weeks so hopefully that's a good sign.  I am starting to feel very nervous as last time we got to the 7 week scan, there was no heartbeat and I ended up having a ERPC.  I am so scared this is going to happen again but there is literally nothing I can do to alter the outcome other than wait and pray  

If anyone is still debating what sort of treatment to have I just though you'd like to know that this cycle we did Mild IVF which doesn't involve any down regging - you just start stimming from day 3 of your cycle using the follicles you have naturally.  It's been a lot less stressful on the body than the long protocols I've done in the past. Anyway, I thought I'd just mention it in case anyone was interested.  

Anyway, enough about me!!

Melanie - I was sad to read your post but you are very brave and I wish you all the very best X

Vaninort - I have been reading lots of good things about Serum - I reckon you should go with your gut feeling on this one.

Choco - hope you're holding up okay, it can't be easy for you.  You have all the girls on here to support you.

Greyhoundgal - hope your bod sorts itself out and you get back to normal soon!

Mamochka - hope you're keeping safe in Athens!

BobbyD - good luck with your hysteroscopy and he downregging.

To everyone else I've missed, fingers cross for you all.  

Never give up.

Polly X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks everyone, your support is fantastic
pollywolly congratulations xxx  i can totally relate, as my scan is wed afternoon, and it is such a long wait, i am so scared as there were no heart beats last time and i also ended up with missed miscarriage. hopefully that won't be the case this time. my digital has only hit 3 plus weeks, last time i didn't test again, the nurse said to do a test the day before to prepare yourself.


----------



## Louisej29

Congrats and good luck choc and Polly!!  Great to hear of bfp s.  I am 42 and panicking its all too late so you give me renewed hope.  ! 

Interesting to hear of the cycle you did Polly, all mine have been long proto so thinking mild/ natural/ short proto has to be worth a go now . 

Good luck with waiting for your scans. I know how utterly terrifying it is when you've already experienced loss. Fingers crossed you will see the lovely heartbeats x


----------



## LuckyE

Congratulations Polly. 

Louise - I did one long protocol and am now doing the short flare.


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi I'm still stalking lol. Nice to see some bfp's. Just like to add I'm a fan of short protocol LP really knocked me about and ended with a bfn 3 months later did SP and got the twins xx. This time was SP too and we are expecting our little girl (after 4 boys) in August xx


----------



## mamochka

Polly - congratulations! your level sounds really great! As a serial poas-er myself can I ask you how did you pick that day for 1st test. I was reading day 6 post 5dt is when HCG starts streaming into the blood and for d3 transfer it is day 8?

Jules - congratulation on your crop! was it all own eggs?

I am also on short flare in serum and embryos, at least on paper, were better with this protocol

hi to everyone else!

Mxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Mamochka - I did a FRER test at 7dp3dt and it came up with a very faint line.  I did another the next day and it was a bit darker.  My OTD was 11dp3dt.  I just re-read my post from earlier and notice I said that the digi came up at 3-4 weeks, actually it said 2-3 weeks.  I've just done another one today(!) and it now says 3+ weeks and I am only 4+5 pg.


----------



## jules40:)x

Mam yes OE, SP tends to give lower number of eggs but better quality with LP I got 8 with SP 4, 3 & 4 but we got 3,2,3 fertilised - when we had the twins we put all 3 back and they were good, fair and poor at day 3 this time we put 2 back at day 5 xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wow Polly great news   keeping everything crossed for you for scan in a few weeks time  

Lovely news - along with Choco you're giving us all hope  

Grey xxx


----------



## ajw

Congratulations on your bfp Polly!

Try not to worry Choco. I know it's hard when you've had such a hard time in the past. It must be difficult to think that things could finally go well for you, but remember,this is a totally new pregnancy and here's no reason to think anything will go wrong. Wednesday will soon be here. Wishing you loads of luck.  

Mamochka, how are you coping? What's the weather like in Greece at the moment?
When are you going back home?

Grey, hope you're starting to feel better. 

Afm, did a blood test yesterday and got my first ever bfp! 
Totally shocked, so doing another tomorrow to check the numbers are going up. So scared. I daren't believe it's true!!

Ajw x


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies,

Just popping in  to say congratulations to Polly and ajw!!! Great news. 

Wishing the same news to all of us.


----------



## mamochka

Oh AJW - I am so happy for you! FX for those levels going up but I hope with DE you should be more safe. Are you taking any immune treatment in your clinic? I am fine here in Athens, but a bit bored really. DH flew the second time yesterday for a long weekend. I will be having a blood test on wed in Serum (3 days earlier than OTD) and then if positive ILs early Thursday morning and then fly home..

Altai - hope you are coping with 2ww!

Mxx


----------



## vaninort

OMG more BFPs - this is really all very encouraging ladies. Huge congratulations to you Ajw and Polly!

V xx


----------



## BobbyD

So pleased to hear about all the BFPs
Choco - try listening to 'The Secret' it talks about how you can attract positive things to you. I love it and listen to it in the car all the time to keep me believing.
x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wooo! Great news Ajw   so pleased for you.

AFM - exhausted - boxes all packed and we move tomorrow  

Grey xxx


----------



## Polargirl1

Congratulations to Polly and Ajw - fantastic news  

Hope everyone else is doing well?

I am on day 8 of stims and had second monitoring scan this morning. Have 6 follies on one side and 3 on the other (one less than last scan?) which range from about 8.5 to 15 mm which seems quite a big difference? Waiting for phone call but nurses think I will have another scan on Wednesday. Lining was 10.4 today which they also said was ok. 

xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks everyone I am trying to be postive very hard when my world is falling apart around me x roll on wed


----------



## ajw

Thanks for the congratulations everyone. Just waiting for the results of the second blood test to see if things are developing  

Good luck with the move grey! We're moving in 6 weeks, so I have the joy of box packing to come! Are you going far? We're just moving a couple of miles away, but we're on the 4th floor so need a lifting platform to get the furniture out of the window. That should be fun  

Choco, thinking of you and wishing the time away...

Mamochka, no I'm not doing any immunes. Have no reason to think I have any problems in that area. It seems it's really been a question of my old eggs all along...
Good luck for Wednesday. 

Polly I hope you're not getting too stressed out. It's true what they say, it's like the 2ww all over again isn't it?! I'm exactly the same age as you too. Let's hope it goes well for both of us  

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww.    

Ajw x


----------



## PollyWolly

Thanks for the congratulations messages everyone!

ajw - fab news on your BFP!  When is your scan?  I am not stressing but I just feel on edge and I can't concentrate on anything properly.  I'm glad it's only a 4 day week - going to do stuff around the house at the weekend to keep busy.  Keep reading negative stuff on the internet which I know I shouldn't - what will be will be!  I saw a magpie today and actually told it to eff off!!! lol

Choco - nearly Wednesday, keep strong.

Polargirl - have you had your phonecall yet?  Sounds like things are growing nicely.  I had a couple of tiddlers too; nothing to worry about.

Grey - all the best with your move!

To everyone I've missed, hope you're coping with 2ww okay.  I've spent a fortune on clearblue digis this month - DH is going to kill me!  

Polly X


----------



## mamochka

Girls, sorry to bring the thread down but looks like chemical for us. Saw faint positive on FRER yesterday, but not strengthened today so went for bloods at Penny's instruction and HCG was only 5 which in virtually non-existent for 7dp5dt. Oh well! Need to think of next steps! Mxxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Oh Mamochka, so sad to read this   I really feel for you. 

And you're not bringing down the thread at all.  Are you going to take some time out?  I see you have some frozen blasts - will you use those?  

P x


----------



## mamochka

Polly - I don't know yet. But hitting 43 soon so not so much time for own eggs. Also if things with hubby will not get better I guess I will have to be doing it on my own. Why I did not do it 5 years ago when I was single... I don't know...Backto square one. I thought having a child on my own was selfish


----------



## PollyWolly

Mamochka - I think you need a little time to have a think.  What you feel right now you might not be feeling in a month's time.  On my BFNs and miscarriages I cried and cried and felt sick and never thought I'd get over it but, you just do.  The hormones don't help either because they make you feel like sh1t too and it takes time to get over that part as well as the psychological side.  My clinic won't let you use your OE after 44 (or, they don't recommend it) so you still have a good year or so yet I'm sure.  Just cut yourself some slack for a few weeks and rest and get it out of your system.  Then you might be in a better frame of mind to make a decision as to what to do next.  Easier said than done, I know - only too well! X


----------



## mamochka

Thank Polly, really nice post . I am not making any decisions just yet, I am hanging in there. Surprisingly not a single tear, but I know it will all come out in a church.


----------



## Rachsi

Oh mamochka   pollywolly is right give yourself some time and some tlc. 

Polly and ajw great news  

Choco I hope everything goes well on Wednesday, fingers crossed. I hope you manage to sort things out, if not as others have said your parents are there for you and it will be ok no matter what goes. 

Wishing the best of luck for everyone just about to start or in the 2ww   

Afm just pottering and trying not to overthink things, I had a bit of a downer on Sunday when I thought i saw very very slight blood but I think I was being a bit paranoid and have seen nothing since. Just trying to stay positive and getting on with some work so the time passes quicker ready for the scan next Friday!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Mamochka I'm so sad to read this   I was so positive and hopeful for you this time, relaxed in sunny Athens. Big hugs to you dear   Take a rest and look after yourself

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Mamochka
This is really very sad news - so sorry to hear its a chemical.
Any thoughts from Penny? She sounds lovely, maybe go have a chat with her about next steps?

Thinking of you

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

mamochka so sorry to hear your news, its sounds so early though 7 days is there a chance things will change?
scan tomorrow, had the worst nights sleep, boyfriend finally came  home bu told me it was over, had told his parents on saturday but not me, while i worried about him sleeping in the van he was being fed by them. i really didn't want that to be our parting shot but he walked out saying he couldn't deal with my emotions, however he was very angry and stormed off for night. i packed all nite i tried to sleep but only slept for 1 hour, at 7am i called my parents and they collected 2 car loads, tonight i am going back with a friend for furniture and another car load. scan tomorrow and may be one more car load. so worried my insomina and stress has hurt my babies. i can't help it i get really anxious i am sure the progesterone and prednisione haven't helped. i usually speak to him several times a day, he is involved in most aspects of my life. this is truly awful. i just hope there is good news tomorrow. i guess if you have a man supporting he will take into account the drugs pumped into you.
thank you for the suggestion of the secret, i am trying to be positive honestly i am usually an independant woman.


----------



## aggie123

hi guys

Have been reading but not much to report so no posts from me

mamochka - isn't it a bit too early for you to test? whose idea? how u feeling? I would still continue with meds (I had a 5dt and OTD was on day 11!). Keeping my fingers crossed   

choco - bet you can't wait, one more sleep. I'm so sorry you have to go through a break up as this whole process is enough for any human being. Wish I had a magic wand... Really hope you get mega good news tomorrow that will put your worries to rest 

Polly and ajw - great news!!! look after yourselves and keep us posted  

hi to vani.... grey... bobbyD..... Rachsi... Polly.. and all dreaming and hoping  

afm - I had my follow up consult w OFU today, didn't expect much as nothing to say really, he said it all went really well... medically there is nothing against us trying again.... numbers game blah blah.... will see. Also asked him about the infections testing (Serum from menstrual blood), discounted it straight away, no credit whatsoever which is strange. Suggested endoscratch and short protocol if I went for it again. Hystero - 'no need as we can't see anything untoward on scans'. To be honest won't bother testing with Serum as likely to cycle elsewhere anyway. Prob will go for endoscratch. In short I just managed to become human again so enjoying it for a while... 

Love to all and keep well xxx


----------



## mamochka

Hiya ladies - feel a it better today had a good walk and chat with fellow FF in sunny Athens, line still there this morning but not substantially darker, so maybe HCG 7-8. So blood retest tomorrow and then detox and glass of wine!

Choco - I really wish I could help in any way but I am not there.   Hope family and friends are there for you. When last year our summer house burnt to ashes in front of our eyes  , I thought to myself I defo paying for something and then I thought maybe that is the price to pay for a baby and then I got pregnant and got to 9 weeks and it was taken away (or it was not meant to be) I told myself f**k it karmic s**t. 

Aggie - just a piece of advice, clinics will not accept what is not comfortable for them. You are in charge of your own health and your dream so you need to make decisions. Some ladies got treated for hidden C and did successful cycles in UK, the same goes for greek hysto..

Vani, Grey, Rachsi, Polly, AJW - thanks for our nice words, I am really touched but still have not cried!

Mxxx


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

Choco like mamochka says I hope that with the support of friends and family you will get through all of this and fingers crossed for tomorrow. Sending you     Through the forum. 

I hope everyone is having a better day than me,  I'm not sure we are having much success after all, (tmi warning) I started bleeding late this afternoon no clots but not hopeful. We made it to 6 weeks today but I'm not holding out much hope now  
Mamochka maybe it is karmic revenge for something I've done in a past life?

Scan supposedly next week, the clinic don't normally do hcg tests so it will be a difficult week long wait and see! Sigh!


----------



## vaninort

Hiya all, its such an up and down roller-coaster on the forum. Moments of such excitement and extreme sadness.

Rachsi - hope today is a better day for you than yesterday. 

Aggie, beware the consultants who dismiss new ideas. They are all private businesses after all and they do seem to enjoy dismissing other clinics recommendations (to make themselves look far superior). Go with your heart xx

Choco - sorry about your man. I was a complete b'tch woman from hell when I was on all the fertility drugs. Maybe send him a list of side-effects and ask for a little more compassion and understanding?

V xx


----------



## Rachsi

Thanks vainort

Well what a day so far ..... went in to EPU unit at our local hospital they had a last minute cancellation this morning and all prepared to have our suspicions confirmed as another mc when on the screen a little bean with a heartbeat can be seen.  Amazing, as I was convinced with the heavy bleeding and clotting that it was all over.  I didn't sleep much last night but did notice that the bleeding had slowed a lot overnight and had almost stopped this morning!

Hopefully no more bleeding happens and all stays well for the next scan that is on next Friday.  

Choco- I can't say I was lovely to be around either with all those drugs floating about in me! Not a bad suggestion vainort. And I hope all goes well with the scan today.


----------



## vaninort

hi Rachsi
your post has me in tears at my desk - such a lovely story. I hope it continues for you and gives us all hope

sending hugs

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thank you ladies but it was 7 week scan but not a viable pregnancy again. i hope i didn't kill my embies with stress, the nurse said just didn't develop probably my age. i am truly numb, gutted. i am going to erpc tomorrow i am stopping meds. so i lost my home my relationship and hopes for last 2 years. i am taking 6 months off to recover. i hope your dreams come true, i have managed to get a review on tuesday but i just cant put any more effort into anything more than getting to work at mo.


----------



## LuckyE

I am so sorry chocochine. I am sure there is nothing I can say to make you feel better   but please take the time to recover and be good to yourself. Don't blame yourself for anything.


----------



## mamochka

Choco dear, I am so sorry this is happening to you!   Take your time to heal and we will support you as we possibly can  Mxx

Rachsi - congratulations on heartbeat! hopefully no more surprises!

AFM - hcg 11 today, was told to continue med, was given rescue hcg shot but.. started spotting it is still 3days early for my period and progesterone was high today 

Love to all
Mxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Chocochine - I'm so very sorry. I admit I welled up reading your latest post. There are no words xx

Mamochka -  I'm sorry you've got this uncertainty too. I hope everything turns out OK for you  xx

Hope the rest of you are doing well xx


----------



## Polargirl1

Chocochine I'm so so sorry this has happened. Please take the time to be good to yourself and sit back and take time to heal. I really hope everything works out for you xx

AFM - just done trigger ready for EC on Friday morning x


----------



## BobbyD

Choco - so sorry not much anyone can say to make you feel better - just take your time then get yourself sorted. There is a silver lining out there.

The drugs do take a toll on your relationship - my other half is wonderful the majority of the time but this process has been really tough on us. I only realised this when I had my months break and we got back to getting on well.

Mamochka - I am hopeful - thinking of you  
Rachsi - wonderful news  

I had my hysceroscopy today - I was in quite a lot of pain afterwards but I am feeling a lot better now - just period pain but very uncomfortable. They have told me my woowoo is not shaped how it should be horn shaped instead of heart shaped with some indentations. This could affect implantation so I have to go for a 3D scan on Tuesday - to say I am worried is an understatement. We tried to get the implications out of her but she said to wait and see what we are dealing with which makes me even more worried. I was not really with it enough to question her further!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Choco   you are getting more than your fair share of it at the moment. I was so sorry to read all about your partner. A hard and sad time enough without your latest news   Nothing I can say to make you feel better - only know that we are all thinking of you and sending you hugs

Mamochka - you poor thing   - must be hard for you to know what's going on. I'm praying for you that it's good news  

Rachsi- wonderful to hear that after a stressful time all is looking better   lovely news 

Bobby - sorry you're feeling tough but hopefully hysto will do it's stuff !!

Aggie - as others have said, go with your gut and I'd choose somewhere you feel comfortable.

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Vani, Angelica, polar girl, lucky, sarapd, Polly and all other ladies cycling

Grey xxx


----------



## Rachsi

Choco   so sorry to hear the scan didn't go well. 

Mamochka   staying hopeful for you  

Bobbyd well my woowoo apparently isn't regular either as one nurse tells me every time she does my first scan when I start another round of ICSI and passes the later scans to another nurse with more experience! Also they can't usually find my left ovary when it is quiet, which was a bit alarming the very first time I was scanned as I didn't know it was because it was quiet and hiding behind some thing else and not just missing! Lol anyway try to take it easy  

Polar girl best of luck   With the ec

I hope everyone else is ok 
Rach


----------



## vaninort

Choco, this is a really sh*t time for you and I am totally heartbroken for you. You will never get over the loss but you will learn to deal with it. Life will get better, you will move on and either meet someone else or get back with your man. You will go on to have another baby or you will accept that it was never meant to be and find another path that makes you happy. Sending you lots of hugs at this very difficult time  

Grey - hows things going with you?

Mamochka - keeping everything crossed for you - how you feeling?

Me - I am feeling tired, grumpy and fed up today. I am panicking that I am too old to have another baby and realise if the next IVF worked (prob late summer) I would be nearly 44 by the time I had the baby! And I will be 50 when the baby is 6! Is that too old?


----------



## mamochka

Vani - better stop thinking like this. It is the mind playing its tricks on you. Sometimes I feel it is better to be stupid - so much less disturbing thoughts will run through my head  .
I am quite all right - participating in the experiment (I am tricking my mind in this case) which is happening to me. Penny suggested yesterday that chemical pregnancies are more connected to sperm issues. I wonder if she said the same if hubby was sitting there! I was really surprised to hear that..

Mx

Choco - thinking of you!


----------



## lougla

Choco - I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope you have family and friends around you who can help you through all of this x

PolarGirl, good luck for your egg collection.

Vaniort, age is just a number, isn't that what they say ??  If you feel able for a baby, then you are.

Rachsi, so happy for your lovely news.

Apologies to anyone I've missed off the personals.  We are just waiting for our 21 day to start, although I need to ring the clinic as although I've had my paperwork and schedule, no actual medications have arrived which would make life tricky, hmm ....


----------



## aggie123

Oh Choco - awful news honey, this is almost worse than a BFN.... I know there is nothing we can say or do to make you feel any better but I hope you feel that we are there with/for you sweetheart. Don't blame yourself as it is nothing that you did or didn't do, it's just sh88tty life and that's that. You had so much on recently... masses of hugs and kisses to you hun xxxx   

mamochka - your hcg is increasing so definitely carry on with meds, many times life contradicts medicines... holding my all crossed for you hun   

big hello to all and best of luck with the different stages


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks ladies I went hospital no heart beat but they want me back next wee for scan and book eprc


----------



## LuckyE

You are so not old vainnort. My friend told me about someone who is pregnant at 50! It's all relative - like lougla says.

Have your baby when you want. How you want. Things have changed now. I look around and half the mothers of newborns that I  see look quite old.


----------



## sumpy

Hello everyone

I have also been reading this thread for a while.
I have not posted before, I have just been a lurker.
However yesterday I got my AF and have been up to ARGC today for my blood tests. So a newbie to this site and thread!! 
Hoping to get a call this afternoon to say I can go ahead.   Last time I did the Flare cycle due to my low AMH I think!! I should imagine this time will be the same? 
Its good to see that there are others at a similar ages supporting one another.
I can see a few of you have been to Greece for your treatment and I'm interested in finding out how this works? i.e how long need to be away from home etc....

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Altai

Choco -  I'm so sorry to read what has happened to you.  Take your time to recover. 
I feel your pain. in some way in a similar situation. Unfortunately, no good news for  - another bfn despite the cycle being the best. Now also jobless but that was expected as the company' closing London office. But still all came in one go and feels far too much. 

Mamochka- fingers crossed for ur test, will pray it'll keep on rising. re sperm & chemical theory not so convinced. For example, donor sperm - some ladies get prg, some don't , other get chemical all could be from the same donor. 

Good luck to all ladies currently cycling  and ladies  in waiting.


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well on this bank holiday Friday?

Had my EC this morning. Only got 5 eggs and was really teary when got told as I had really hoped for more and obviously the chance of getting to blast now is not very high with such low numbers. However feel absolutely fine physically and just need to wait for phone call tomorrow now to see how they are doing. Fingers (and everything else) crossed.

Sending good vibes to all xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck Polargirl   five eggs is great   keeping fingers crossed for you for lovely embies   Try not to worry   Time to relax now 

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Altai - so sorry, BFN last thing you need what with your job and all. It is so upsetting and frustrating, I know exactly how you feel  

Choco - hope you okay xx

Grey - how are things with you?

Me - gonna try 'au natural' again this month. Then probably going to get tested at ARGC next month and then cycle the following if all goes well. Although keep changing my mind at the moment so who knows what we will end up doing!!

Hope the rest of you all doing okay

V xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vani - thanks for asking hun - I'm fine just hoping AF turns up later this week as I know I have ov'd now  . Ttc naturally of course and just see what happens. Still need to book a tel consult with Penny but not done yet as following house move we still have no landline (singularly unhelpful providers.....don't ask). Other than that actually trying not to think of it too much.......I just turned 41 yesterday and although I know that's young for this thread it gets you to thinking if time running out.......  how's you hun?

Altai - I read on the Serum thread re your BFN. So sad for you that it hadn't worked out this time hun   Take good care of yourself and give yourself some time out before you think of next steps  

Choco - thinking of you too   I hope your move out went ok. Collecting all your stuff must have been hard   Try to go easy on yourself - your body, mind and heart have had a lot to cope with lately  

To everyone else - hope you're enjoying the long weekend and finding time to relax whatever stage you're at.

Grey xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

thanks everyone, there was no heart beat at hospital but i have to re scan at 8 weeks and 2days on thursday before they will book the erpc. having waited every week before getting my hopesup i know the score, i have just given up and oted to have erpc asap so i can move on, but suspect it won't be until week after next. i can't express how hard it is to not only use your dream, your partner, your home and your daily life  all in one week. i will take a back seat from fertility treatment for 6 months, but have pretty much excepted my eggs are crap!
goodluck every one else x

goodluck polar girl x
thanks for asking but i am so not ok, i am really lonely, i have my parents but i am finding it hard to function as a single person, i am just better as a couple. it is very genrous of my parents to have me and my stuff, but my new life is very isolating and i am struggling without a tv and radio at the moment, also no car, so walk 2 hours home, or bus, or share car with dad. i haven't heard form ex or his family, after 13 years, it just feels ****ty. i know i have put him through a lot but it just seems like he doesn't care at all, just shrugged me off. makes me think he never loved me. so gutting to have to reliant on your parents at 44 x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

altai so sorry to hear you bnf and you have lost job xx i hope you find a better one and have better luck next time x
mamochka do you know whats going on yet? is there still hope?


----------



## sumpy

Good morning everyone

Just a quick update from me and a call out for help!!!

I got the call from ARGC in the end and it wasn't great news, I'm unable to cycle this month as my progesterone levels were to high at a whopping 19.3. They couldn't give me a reason for this and just said that I need to come back and test again next month  

I would love to hear from anyone who has had experience the problem of too high hormone levels and any tips you may have?

Does anyone else know good clinic's for the over 40's as would like to consider other places rather than ARGC given costs involved?? 

I wish you all the best of luck with lots of baby dust, I have to say your support for one another is amazing.


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Sumpy, 
Sooty I to hear that you can't cycle this month. This whole proceeds is an emotional rollercoaster isn't it? 
My acupuncturist really rates ARGC but also said Serum Athens do the same sort of thing for a fraction  of the price and have similar success rates. Hope that helps.

Lisa x.


----------



## gpk

Dear Sumpy,

sorry to hear the news.  But i think the prog level may decrease in the next month. I   for you.  

I donot know much about other clinics in london. May be others in the forum can give some inputs regarding this.

~g


----------



## Louisej29

Hi sumpy

Sorry to hear you are unable to cycle at Argc.  Have you looked at the lister. I have done five cycles there and although still no baby I did get pregnant twice and could not fault them.  Very expensive indeed but I do think slightly cheaper than Argc.  

I had also heard good things about serum - dh and I went out there for a consultation but really did not like it at all. Think we may be in the minority though ! 

Good luck with finding the right clinic for you x


----------



## Louisej29

Choco - how are you today my lovely ? Thinking of you lots x

Happy Easter everyone.  Hope the eater bunny brings you lots of fertilised eggs! X


----------



## Rachsi

Happy Easter everyone lots of bfn's wanted please  

Good luck polar girl 

Choco it will get easier with time and is going to be very different at first, in time you may think that you are better off without him if he is going to be the way he is   Take it easy 

Stumpy I'm sure next month will be fine, just stay positive  

Altai sorry to hear of the bfn  

Mamochka any more news on this cycle? Fingers crossed for you.

Vaini no don't look at the age thing, so many people have children later on it will be fine. 

Afm I had a bit more bleeding and (tmi warning) a couple of clots too but no tissue yesterday right when we were having a barby with friends!  Bad timing and so worrying but I hope that the bleeding has slowed again and was just connected with the previous bleed  who knows.  Trying to stay positive and asking the little bean to stay with us. In the end I sat on the sofa as I also felt pretty rubbish and that slowed the bleeding while dh cooked and sorted drinks etc... Waiting for Fridays scan as nothing can be done, so frustrating just waiting and hoping. I never realised how much more heart wrenching it can be once you have a glimmer of hope!

Anyway I hope all of you ladies are having a (hopefully) relaxing time and   For all cycling or about to start   
Rach x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Rachsi I really hope it sticks x


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Rachsi I really hope it sticks x


----------



## vaninort

Choco- you are really going thru an awful time at the moment but I promise you it will get better. Things change and life moves on, it just does. Have you got anyone nearby to talk to (apart from parents)? Some girlfriends to go out and get really sh*tfaced with? Might be just what you need right now...

Sumpy - I have heard mixed things about Lister but clinics that seem to get consistent good praise are ARGC and Serum. You are probably in the best hands at ARGC but totally understand finance issues...

Grey - Happy Birthday for yesterday, 41 is very young so enjoy it!! 

Mamochka - hows things with you?

V xx


----------



## Altai

Hope everybody's having a good Easter. 

Polar - how things have progressed with you? Did you have more follies on a scan?  If so, any explanation clinic gave for 5 eggs?

Choco- hope you are getting better. if you could, take a break to come to terms and clear your mind. Yoga retreat if you could, would be a great place to go.

Grey - Happy belated Birthday!

Raschi - hope all will go well. 

Sumpy - sorry you are not able to cycle with argc this month. Must be so frustrating to have it delayed. Apart from cost, I think  argc are quite picky and demanding as to the "entry" criteria.    But then perhaps its better to eliminate  all non-egg @non-sperm related issues?

Vani - have you made your clinic choice? 

Mamochka - how are you? 

afm - hysto has been suggested for the next cycle. I can see that many ladies have it done but not sure whether it really works? Plus, don't have obvious medical reasons, so for me more like investigative procedure with benefits of implantation cuts... and additional cost not welcomed at the moment. 

Has anybody have it done, ladies?  
Suppose I have to post in greek section (which il do) but then more interested in over 40s experience.

good luck to all


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies, hope everyone's enjoyed the bank holiday?

Choco - how are you feeling? Thinking about you. Hope you manage to get some relaxation soon.

Raschi - hope everything is going well?

Mamochka - how are you?

Altai - sorry I haven't had experience of a hysto done but I'm sure someone can give some advice.

AFM - absolutely gob-smacked but all 5 eggs fertilised and all 5 still doing well today (day 3) so going to blast on Wednesday! Still don't understand why I got so few eggs after having 20+ follies but that's a question for another day. This week I am keeping positive and trying to relax.

Good wishes to all x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all feeling well.  I've eaten way too much this weekend! That and the crinone my stomach has ballooned!!

Hi Altai - when you say hysto do you mean hysteroscopy?  If so, I had that done last July to check that everyone looked okay - included putting the dye around the tubes.  I also had an endo scratch this cycle and I got my BFP so hopefully that had something to do with it!

Polly X


----------



## Altai

Polar - that's good news all 5 potentially going to blasts. 

Polly - congratulations. Yes, I meant hysteroscopy. I already had HSG. 
And I had endo scratch for this cycle, too. Sadly, didn't help. 
So, I guess what is left to do - hysteroscopy so  not to have regrets after.

Thanks.


----------



## vaninort

Hi Altai, good to hear from you..
All cool with me, I have decided on ARGC as they consistently seem to get the best reports and logistically Greece won't work for me and I found Lister a bit 'conveyor belt approach'. Prob test in May and cycle in June but we are also trying to move house so will have to work around that. I have had both scratch and Hysterscopy- neither helped but at least I know there are no internal probs. Its a bit uncomfortable btw 

PollyWolly - hows the preggars going?

Choco - are you okay?

V xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi all,

It's raining in Southampton, again!!

Vaninort - so you've decided on ARGC? I wish we'd gone to that clinic when we were in London - it's supposed to be the tops and I personally know three girls who went there and now all have babies. AFM I am feeling like crap so that's probably a good sign eh? I am so tired and bloated like you wouldn't believe. My mum told me that my face looked puffy - great! Must be the prednisilone. I'll be glad to get off them tbh. Still, only 6 days now til my scan so I can see what's going on. Getting nervous now. I don't mind suffering like this as long as it's for a good reason!


vaninort said:


> Hi Altai, good to hear from you..
> All cool with me, I have decided on ARGC as they consistently seem to get the best reports and logistically Greece won't work for me and I found Lister a bit 'conveyor belt approach'. Prob test in May and cycle in June but we are also trying to move house so will have to work around that. I have had both scratch and Hysterscopy- neither helped but at least I know there are no internal probs. Its a bit uncomfortable btw
> 
> PollyWolly - hows the preggars going?
> 
> Choco - are you okay?
> 
> V xx


Choco - hope you're ok. You are one brave lady.

Typing on my iPhone again via 3G so hope this comes out ok.

Hope everyone else is surviving.

Polly x


----------



## PollyWolly

No idea why it put that quote in the middle of my post!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi all 

Polly - great to hear you're progressing! Good luck at the scan - I expect it is the pred making you feel bloated - I had it for ages for eczema and it does make you bloat   poor you!

Vani - well done for making a decision - ARGC have such a good reputation it is a good choice! Personally, we might go with the abroad option partly because we get a holiday into the mix   can't be bad! I feel for you with the house move - having just done that myself   I confess we still have quite a few boxes unpacked....

Choco - I hope you're coping ok hun   Thinking of you

Mamochka - any news?? What did the hcg levels mean on the end? It must be maddening not knowing! Hope you're ok  

That's all for now - more soon 

Grey xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Thanks lovely ladies not really ok, had erpc today at 8 weeks easier than last time at 12. Hope you all get your dreams x taking 6 months to reflect or if I am honest each day at at a time x


----------



## sumpy

Thanks to all the lovely ladies that have commented on my thread I will be looking into the other clinics suggested.

I'm trying to remain positive and have my fingers crossed that next month I get better results and can start.

Good luck to all of you at different stages, I will keep looking at the posts for some good news...


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, 

I'm getting quite frustrated with my clinic.  I am due to start my Burselin on Sunday but so far have had no contact off Alcura to deliver my drugs.  I rang them several times today to be put straight through to a voicemail that specifically says do not leave a message here.  I rang Bourn Hall this morning and the receptionist was quite dismissive and said 'well they generally only deliver a couple of days before' and when I asked if they deliver weekends was told no.  So Wednesday basically is a 'couple of days before' if no weekend delivery, no ??  So she said I'll get one of the nurses to ring them for you and call you back.  Needless to say, no call back today.  So I'll be chasing again tomorrow.  

Sorry to be so miserable, it's just adding to my anxiety while I'm supposed to be staying calm.  Husband is very sensible and said if it doesn't arrive by Friday we'll just camp out at clinic until they sort it out.

Sorry for lack of personals, but hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## BobbyD

Good evening ladies - I have spent all easter weekend worrying about the shape of my woowoo and how it could be a deal breaker after looking on the internet. Then yesterday I had my scan and she said it didnt look too bad and another consultant came in and dismissed it as totally normal. Still I would rather them double check. I can't find an inch of my nether region they have not checked now - this must be good .

Just started on down reg norethisterone so feel pants but also feel a little bit excited, just over 4 weeks until my little ones go back in!! Not been too grumpy today - Hurrah - only 8 days to go.

lougla - We keep having problems with drug suppliers - healthcare at home were a nightmare and now ASDA was missing something when I went to collect my medication today.

Mamochka - how are you?

Choco - still thinking of you - these things are sent to make us stronger, I have had splits in the past that I never thought I would bounce back from.

Sumpy - cant big CRGH up enough but I am sure the other ladies are getting fed up with my going on. Lets hope my confidence is proved right.

Vaninort - good luck at ARGC - clinics are such a personal preference x

Rachsi - how are you? thanks for you woowoo sympathy - thank goodness we can go forward now

Hi to grey, polly - thanks for all your support

Polargirl - great news re eggs

lots of love to everyone


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Lougla - I had all my drugs through Alcura.  They do seem to deliver a couple of days before you need them - have you actually spoken to them to arrange a delivery date yet?  They're usually pretty good and stick to what they say once you've agreed a date.  They deliver before 12.30 so you don't have to hang about all day.  On one occasion, we asked them to deliver direct to the clinic so my husband could go and pick them up as I was at work.  Don't worry, they will call you.  If I got the answer message I would hang up and call straight back until I got to speak to a person!  It does add to the anxiety though.  Just get on the phone to them first thing tomorrow.

Grey - hope you're doing ok.  You're right these preds are awful - I'm on 30g a day, they'd better bloody be working!!

Polargirl - any news?

love and hugs to all


----------



## vaninort

Lougla - you are not the first on this forum to be upset with Bourn Hall, I would be persistent until they give you what you need. They sound a bit shoddy to be honest.

Polly, glad you okay. I am defo going to do the Chicago test at ARGC and then depending on what comes back will hopefully cycle the month after. To be honest, if it comes back that we need £30K worth of immunes, we are really going to have to sit down and think about next steps. Thanks to the two previous failed cycles, we are pretty maxed out financially  

Altai - did you decide on the Hysto?

Choco - this week will probably be the worst for you and then you can start to look forward and think about next steps. I totally feel for you at the moment, dark and lonely times happen to us all but it will pass I promise you. Keep strong  

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Girls hi,

Sorry for radio silence. Was doing Pregnyl rescue shots so was no point in testing. but yesterday HCG came back at 650 which is good from 11 last wed but still lowish for the 21dpo. My tsh went down for some reason and I am hungry all the time. Definitely not out of the woods considering my history and age. Writing from the taxi so apologies for no personals, just wanted to let you know..

Mxxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Hi mamochka

your numbers look good to me. i was having to do pregnyl shots as well. last one was monday and yesterdays hcg came back at 303.3 at 18dp5dt.  so i think yours are looking more hopefyl than mine . a cautious congratulations for you <3 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pink.fairy

Hello ladies, sorry to intrude in your thread... I have laughed and cried for the past days whilst reading  your thread.

I have just completed my first Icsi cycle  and am currently 4 days post transfer or 3! Jeez... Not even sure what day I am in... Transfer was the 20th, and am going completely wonkers, completely coocoo... I have no symptoms, nada, zilch! 

And if I do, they are probably just imaginary! I did have very swollen boobs until tonight, they seem to have shrunk... Now I am scared the only decent symptom to appear seems to have vanished!

Anybody gone through anything similar, oh and I am 41

Best

M


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mamochka really hope this is it for you x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome pink.fairy! Congratulations on being PUPO  

with regards to symptoms, the sore (.)(.) generally come and go. The drugs cause all sorts of "symptoms" (if we were at all sane during the 2ww we'd call them side effects instead!)  You can't read too much into anything when you've got/had so many drugs. Try to keep sane and keep yourself busy. I hope the 2ww flies by for you.  Good luck xx

Mamochka - I've got everything crossed for you xx

Chocochine -   xx

Sorry for limited personals (on my phone)

Hope you're all doing well

Angela xx


----------



## Pink.fairy

Thanks Angelica! You are probably right, just side effects, will try and use work as a remedy to keep busy, who would have thought..... 

5 days today after transfer and feel sooooooo normal!

Damn, here I go again

Lots of hopes and good wishes to all

Xxx
M


----------



## angelica_wales

Afternoon ladies

Quick update from me - feels like only yesterday I was cycling last time but today I've been for a day 8 scan and we've been given the go ahead for a natural FET.  Triple lining looking good and 2 follies of a good size suggesting ovulation is on course for next week.  Just waiting to ovulate (POAS from Sunday) and then book in the FET.  So nice to not have any drugs.  I'll have clexane, prednisolone and the dreaded cyclogest after transfer but nothing for now.  It feels very strange to not be stabbing myself every day but on the countdown to transfer 

Have a good weekend all 

xx


----------



## Rachsi

Hi everyone

Mamochka hope it all progresses well for you.

Choco hope you are ok

Best of luck angelica_wales and pink fairy   For your cycles

Need some advice ladies we had bad news at the scan today and a confirmed MMC. Not that surprised as I went through most of the grieving I think last Sunday with all the bleeding going on  but still pretty upset now. 
I have been given options on removing the sac and fetal pole etc... The Natural wait and let nature take its course and be checked in 2 weeks, drugs to force the mc ejection or surgical option which looks to remove it all under local or general.  Any recommendations? Anyone else have views on which might be best? I'm guessing the surgical option is painful and hard at the time but I guess it's over quicker?

Thanks for your input ladies and sorry that I don't know the abbreviated terms for the options  last time we didn't get as far as this and it all went naturally so this is  a new area for us.


----------



## angelica_wales

Rachsi - I'm so sorry xx I'll send you a Pm with my experience. There's a very supportive board on here about mc and lots of advice there. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just a quick one to say good luck to Angelica for FET - that has come around quickly. Hoping this cycle will bring you that sticky bean  

Rachsi - so sorry about your mmc   Thinking of you 

Good luck pink fairy  

Thinking of you Mamochka  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Rachsi - so sorry to hear your news, v sad. I went for an op under general, was painless and over very quickly. Felt a lot better afterwards as I was in a lot of pain with the MC. Wish you well whatever your decision.. x

Mamochka - a cautious congrats to you, thinking of you.

Angelica - huge congrats for this round, wishing you well and sending lots baby dust.

Choco - hows things with you?

Grey, hope all going okay with you..

Sending everyone  

V xx


----------



## Pink.fairy

Hi all,  I can't sleep ... Just a bit nervy

Rachsi-so sorry, stay strong, do some research and listen to your body... Lots of luck and I hope it all goes well

Angelica- I hope all goes well, so the biggest amount of luck  

Greyhound gal- thanks for the good wishes


Me- still no symptoms 

Stay happy

Best to all. Xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Rachsi sorry I did surgical I tried natural waiting first time and it just prolonged it. Goodluck x hope you have another chance x
Mamochka any news x


----------



## Mrs.F

Hi there everyone,

My final countdown started - just a few days to the down regulation. 
Will need to go back a few pages to try catch up with you all...

Wish you all a lovely day 
xx


----------



## lougla

Rachsi, I'm so sorry.  I haven't got personal experience of that situation, but am thinking of you.

Mamochka - when will you know more?

Angelica - so glad you're moving ahead, you must feel good knowing there's a plan in place.

Choco - how are you?

I'm on day 2 of my Buserlin injections.  Surprisingly I'm really bruising.  I don't remember bruising particularly with the Gonal F injections last time (and I did the nasal spray first time).  I feel exhausted already which is another surprise, I don't remember the nasal spray making me feel this tired?  Is it because everything is going straight in?

Apologies to anyone I've missed off.

xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tmi I know but AF has finally arrived - it's 90 days since my last one and I'm normally pretty regularly 28-30 days   The ivf drugs really do a number on our bodies don't they?  Needless to say feeling really rough and very miserable. I had actually persuade sped myself we had a bean on board as I ovulated this month and we made sure to do timed BD but no......still no sticky bean for us  

Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Grey -Blimey, 90 days! That is incredible, you must be feeling really groggy but glad to hear it finally turned up. Poor you, hope you are chilling on sofa with hot water bottle and trash telly. So what will you do now, are you still considering other clinics?

I am trying to mentally prepare myself for ARGC. Still not sure really and running out of energy/money to really want to do it again. I wish it would just happen naturally  

V xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Gosh Grey that was a long old wait!  Sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish - I've been in your situation so know exactly how it feels - you will get through though.

Vaninort I know how you feel as I felt like that after our last cycle in 2012.  Maybe you could wait another couple of months and see how you feel then?

Rachsi, I'm really sorry to hear your news.  I've had two ERPCs.  For me, it helped give closure and move on rather than prolong things.  It's a very quick and clean procedure and I think you only need to have one normal period before you can start trying again.  It is a personal choice though.

Mamochka and Choco - how are you both doing?

Best of luck to Angelica_Wales and Pink Fairy on your cycles.

AFM - well, we had our first scan today at 7 weeks + 1.  I am pleased to say that for the first time EVER we saw an embryo with a strong heartbeat flickering away, it was truly amazing.  We have waited nearly 5 years to see this.  We also had another pregnancy sac but it appeared to be empty so we are going back again next week for a follow scan just to check that there's nothing hiding in there.  The scan also showed the corpus luteum which is quite big and helping to support the pregnancy with progesterone so that too was interesting to see.

So at 43.5, I've finally crossed a hurdle never once crossed before!  It's still early days but all is looking positive.

As I've said before, you just gotta keep on trying.  We owe this cycle to my wonderful Mum and Dad who helped us out.

Good luck everyone and I'll update you again in a week's time.

Polly X


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

congratulations polly, was it own egg i can't rember, it gives me hope? x so glad there was a heart beat x
grey wow 90 days glad it is finally here
mamochka any news
me  i am still sad, i made a review appointment for mid may but i promised myself 6 months off. i don't feel single i can't accept it, i have started to tell people but haven't changed faceboo, still don't want calls. after emails, texting and calling at 3am, he has finally text back and said he cared but doesn't see us together but agreed to meet up. not sure how i feel, i guess i want closure, i don't want to give up, but i guess he is telling me something. i am not sure if i can waste another round of my parents money on own egg ivf, i promised my mum i would text 6 month s off. everyone things i should give up my buisness as i work too hard for little finicial gain, it was the one thing i was prepared to give up, but i guess having failed at relationship, ivf i don't want to fail at relationship. my parents suggested travelling to new zealand to see a friend but i am not sure i am brave enough to go alone right now and i would miss dof whose 10. i guess i just don't trust my judgement, i put so much hope into my relationship and ivf working i don't know what to do xxx but goodluck everyone x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi choco - yes it was my own eggs and we did Mild IVF too which meant we worked with the follicles I had naturally rather than downregging and then forcing lots to grow.  

Meet him and see what he has to say.  You never know how this might all pan out yet.  Don't do anything rash yet although I think travelling to NZ and getting away from everything for a couple of weeks might actually help - change of scenery and all that - you're not going forever, just giving yourself a well-deserved break


----------



## mamochka

Girls!

I was hcg 2100 yesterday. Still lowish for this dpo but Penny is still hopeful. I think implantation was 2-3 days later than average. Was spotting again yesterday. Will have an early scan on Saturday. Not very hopeful but go through the motions.

Choco - the trip will do you good, I can guarantee, provided you are ready to have some fun!

Vani - embrace yourself for ARGC! They do monitoring cycle first and expensive Chicago immunes.

Polly - such wonderful news! Which clinic are you with to do the mild?

Rachsi dear - my heart goes out to you!  

Altai - thinking of you!

Pinkfairy, lougla, MrsF - good luck girls! we need some positivity here!

Mxxx


----------



## LuckyE

HI, 
I cycle next month but have been following this thread. 

I just want to tell choco to go to New Zealand. Honestly. You might not feel like it but it will do you the world of good. Help you get over the ex and find someone better. Yes, you deserve a relationship but a brilliant one.  

I shall now return to lurkdom.


----------



## PollyWolly

Mamochka - if Penny is hopeful then that is good!  Things are moving in the right direction so keep positive.  I have been reading today about how embryos grow and vastly differing rates in the first 12 to 13 weeks, you almost can't put a number on it.  I did Mild IVF at Complete Fertility in Southampton.  The ad pops up at the top of this forum sometimes.


----------



## Nicj73

Hi, I start dr Saturday, this is my first cycle, nervous to say the least. I have read so much you would think I was studying for a degree in IVF   Is there anyone else starting soon?

Choco, personally, I would go to NZ it's apparently so beautiful.
Mamochka, fingers crossed the news remains positive; all sounds good so far.


----------



## vaninort

PollyWolly - I am so loving your story. It really gives me hope as I just can't see how I am ever going to be pregs ever again right now. Can you elaborate a bit on your mild IVF - does that mean you only have your natural one egg that they use? How do they get you to stimulate more eggs if you are not using stims? Hmmm all v interesting stuff!

Mamochka - I think there might be a little surprise waiting for you!! I really hope its good news 

Choco - I had a similar thing ten years ago with a bad relationship, I packed in my job and went to South America alone and did the Inca Trail. It was the best decision I ever made. I came back, got a better job and met my husband within 6 months. The NZ trip will give you clarity and you will come back with eyes open, if its meant to be you will get back together of if not, someone better might be waiting round the corner. You never know, life is full of surprises!!

V xx


----------



## Mrs.F

*Nicj73*, *LuckyE* I am to start in about a week with down regulation - long protocol. Will be my third attempt.
*mamochka* will keep all my limbs crossed for you! Reading your stroy reminded my of my first try - i had HCG 18 on 9dp5dt and they told me to stop the medications and wait for my cycle... I so didn't want to do it, but i had no medications to continue the treatment with... I so think it was the wrong decision, but it's in the past now. Could do nothing about it, but cry it off...
*Greyhoundgal* good that AF has finally arrived. Have you decided on where you will try next?
*CHOCO* give yourself a break and go to NZ! It will do you tons of good, I can bet! Just let it all go... 
*Pink.fairy* how are you doing? 
*angelica_wales* Did you get the frosties on board?  for a positive result!

AFM - going for a scan on Saturday. They will give me the shots and I will do it myself at home, then go there for the stimulation. I started getting a bit edgy... a weird mixture of excitement and anxiety...

Good day to you all
xxx


----------



## mamochka

Girls! Thank you so much for your wishes and hopeful words. I pray every day but My head thinks it is chromosomal issue again and is kind of doomed. I don't have any symptoms except sore (.)(.) which I think is progesterone supported. Anyways enough of my sadness, I know I should enjoy while I am still in the bubble.

Love to all

Mxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

mamochka really hoping for you x
thanks everyone for your wise words i think travel is good but won't be able to do til later otcober but the choice may be travel or ivf but i guess i just have to let time past x
goodluck everyone lucky e are you trying again?
polly were you at create, did you do iui, i was going to ask about whether worth trying to grow 3 follicles with stimms but worried my old eggs need isci?


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

Thank you for your kind posts

Fingers still crossed for you mamochka  

Polly wolly such great news, there is hope then  

Choco go travelling it will be an adventure and a treat for you. There is just something great about going off for a while, travel changes things and can bring clarity to a situation. And you never know who you might meet 

Lougla Nicj73 Mrs F best of luck for this cycle  

Angelica_w hope all is going well! how's it going and thanks for your pm message  



Afm Well I had to laugh about yesterday and cry!  I was in the middle of a meeting with a client when I had horrific pains - sweats, nausea felt like I was going to pass out initially Etc.... Had to leave the meeting and drove home (an hours drive!). One client said I hope I don't catch your bug - had to laugh not much chance of that as he is male and I wasn't about to explain what was really going on!!
I had booked for en erpc which was supposed to go ahead today, but my body obviously decided otherwise as the pain went on for about 2 hrs.  Honestly don't know how I managed to drive!!  Today after my scan it showed that I mc naturally - which explains the severe pain.  I have torn cartilage in my knee before which at the time was bad but this was way more painful!!

To cheer myself up and start removing the pounds that all these treatments have put on, I did some retail therapy this afternoon and bought new running trainers - I haven't been running for a while and have been wanting to get back into it after my knee ops.  So there's no going back now! And no excuses for me!!

So now we are booked in for September cycle, they have all of august off. What time do you ladies leave between cycles are your clinics willing to book cycles sooner than 4 to 5 months after last cycle? We have had bfp two times out of three and don't yet see a need to try another clinic just yet. Plus we have some frosties for later. 

R x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, busy day followed by dinner then my laptop decided to install 81 updates  

Vaninort - mild ivf means no down regging. So, you wait for your period to start, have a scan between days 1 and 3 then start stimming straight away. It's a lot quicker as I remember on other long protocol cycles down regging for nearly 3 weeks to bring yourself into a state of menopause before you start the stims.  So, none of that this time round. However many follies you have at your first scan is all you have to work with. In my case, I had 11 of which we got 8 eggs and 5 good embryos. Hope that makes sense?

Choco - our clinic is complete fertility in southampton.

Rachsi - at least the decision was made for you as sad as it is   good on you tho for bouncing back in a positive way and looking forward. We waited probably 6 months between cycles mainly to get over it physically, then mentally and have a drunken holiday in the sun  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm feeling sick all day long and the only way to stop it is to eat. I am therefore growing rapidly in size!! Oops  

P x


----------



## angelica_wales

Rachsi - glad you're ok. Sounds horrible but glad you've already got a plan in place to try again xx

Mamochka - still hoping things turn out well for you xx

Chocochine - you are one strong lady! You could do with a time machine to fast foward 6 months  to see how things turn out and get over your grieving. It will take time but you'll get there and you'll make the right decisions xx

MrsF - good luck! Exciting to be getting started xx

Grey - it's about time! 90 days is awful! Hope you get back to normal now so you can move on xx 

AFM - still no LH surge but it's imminent I think  

Hope you're all doing well - sorry if I've missed anyone!!

Angela
xx


----------



## vaninort

Thanks PollyWolly - well looks like that is the two cycles I had - and I didn't even know! I started stims day 2 of cycle and scans and day 7 and 10 or something. I really don't like the sound of down regging - what is it supposed to do anyway?

Rachsci - ouch MC pain is really something else, I can't believe you drove for an hour with all that immense pain! Hope it eases quickly and you can move on to next chapter in your life.. 

Grey, Mamochka and Choco - how are things with you?

Angelica - hope LH turns up soon - are you using the sticks? 

V xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Vaninort - Yes I'm POAS every morning (not much different to the 2ww really ).  I had the surge this morning so just waiting for the clinic to call me back with a date for the FET.  I must say this natural approach is quite relaxing!

Hope you're well xx


----------



## mamochka

Ladies, just a quick post  to let you know that y-day news were not good - even more slow down in hcg  (2615) and now spotting everyday. I guess it is trying to mc but progesterone keeps it from happening. I promised Penny I will take meds until scan on Saturday but you can imagine I feel quite despondent. Will try to rearrange the scan for tomorrow to finish with meds asap as don't wont to get to later date and then be needing a d&c. 
So, sad ending to a pregnancy with a very worrying start.  
Love to all

Mxxx


----------



## lougla

I'm very sorry Mamochka. xx


----------



## Nicj73

Mamochka, I'm so sorry your news wasn't more positive  

Rachsci, You must have some stamina to be able to focus on driving under those circumstances. 

vaninort, I started down regging today, it puts your body into a fake mini menopause, which prevents ovulation when stimming and gives the doc more control over the body's hormones.

angelica, hope your wait is soon over.

lougla and Mrs F how are things with you so far?

I started dr today, was expecting it to be Saturday, but glad we are on it already. I've decided to remain positive as best I can, I understand the chances but a bit of self delusion has never done me any harm


----------



## angelica_wales

So Sorry Mamochka -  the nightmare is never ending... You just need to know you did everything right. We're all here for you whatever the outcome xx

Nicj73 - good luck with your cycle.  I'm sure you'll be at EC in no time!

AFM - FET booked for next Thursday.  Picked up the post ovulation/2ww drugs today.  After having none up til now I was hoping I wouldn't need too many but I start cyclogest and gestone (tbc if I need this with consultant tomorrow) on Saturday and clexane and prednisolone to start on Sunday - bring on the insomnia!

Hope everyone else is OK

xx


----------



## Altai

mamo- so sorry  to read your news. Its very sad.  April wasn't really a good month for many of us. Just went to greek april thread - been removed. Hopefully May-June will be luckier.
Take care and I will see you soon.

Rachi - you are a strong woman to drive despite the immense pain.

choco - why did u need icsi? Create' policy on this depends who u see first. They made me do icsi but I know that they put off other ladies (appr same age) from icsi'ing as could damage eggs and potentially egg quality.  My other clinics were against doing icsi on my eggs and am older than u. Unless  there is a mf.

Ladies - hope you all doing as well as could u given the circumstances.    

afm - off to Moscow to lick my wounds and do an office hysteroscopy as now out of work. Perhaps P. is right I need to check it out as had zero implantation on all cycles. 

best of luck to all and good bank holiday.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Mamochka so very sad to read your news   thinking of you  

Grey xxx


----------



## LuckyE

So sorry mamo


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, I am so sorry to hear about that... keep your head up!


----------



## vaninort

Mamochka, really sorry at your news. As someone said, April isn't looking like a good month for many so have a good cry and then work out next steps for you. Its such a horrible journey anyway and then for it to not work, very upsetting and frustrating  

Altai - us Moscow a social visit or a clinic?

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

mamochka so sorry xx big hugs


altai - i am not sure why they did isci i presumed to charge more or because my eggs are old, i will ask at my review in a few weeks, goodluck
angelica wales goodluck x

finally turned up to see ex who has been hiding in wales and finally got the answer, apparantly he was unhappy because he knew he didn't love me enough to marry me, i guess in my heart i knew that, i just thought he would get there eventually x


----------



## BobbyD

so sorry Mamochka - keep hoping for you
just coming to end of my down reg (day 24) currently on norethisterone and buserlin so close to killing my partner but not yet done it!
I just feel so intolerant - even my beautiful dog Doris has managed to annoy me today!!
Stop norethisterone tomorrow - Hurrah - scans next week to sort out my lining ready for my frozen implants. Starting to get excited  
Choco - just take some time - read Chicken soup for the soul - a very good feel good book and watch something that makes you laugh x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone

Mamochka - so sad to hear your news - I'm sorry you're having to go through all this  

Choco - I'm glad you finally got to speak to him - how are you feeling today?

Grey - how about you? Has AF finished yet? I can't remember what your plan of action was.

Vaninort - hope you're doing ok.

I'm not sleeping well, think it's these preds but shouldn't complain!

I'm lying in bed listening to the birds sing, while Dh snores - hmm attractive!

Polly x


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing fine whatever is your stage.

I feel surreal today. Went for scan on Penny's request. There was a gestation sac measuring 5 weeks and yolk sac of the corresponding size. Looks like development stopped at a few day ago (or when hcg stopped doubling). But hcg continues to slowly rise. Penny continues to insist on med support of this pregnancy but I am really not sure as it all looks wrong. Can you offer any advice ladies!? I really want to move on, but then Penny wrote that even if I stop meds nature will find its way as I have natural hormone levels to support it -- and I started feeling guilty.

Love to all

Mxxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Mamochka,

big ((hugs)) to you. Personally, i would keep.up with meds. I think.Penny is veey intuitive and if it works out absolutely brilliant and if it doesnt unfortunately, you wont look.back with regret and wish you had done more. we women tend to beat ourselves up anyway, so you may as well keep going until there is either no reason to, or it has been proven to be a good reason. sorry if tht doesnt make sense. i am praying everything works out.for you. where's there's hope, there's life.
but ultimately, the choice has to be yours. good luck and much love to you 
xxxxxx


----------



## mamochka

Thanks Jade! I just hate to go for another D&C and if I keep supporting pg it will drag for another couple of weeks and D&C will be imminent. Mxx 
When is your next scan btw?


----------



## LuckyE

Wishing well for you both, mamochka and Jade


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

At the endo the day, the decision must be yours. whichever choice you feel would be slightly easier on you. i rwally feel for you. digital finally hit 3+  for me today, so im slightly comforted. low hcg levls are worrying, bit im taking the shots and going with the flow. just hanging on till the scan. trying to enjoy this pregnancy however long or brief it is. my heart goes out to you mamo, it must be extremely difficult. hugs to you.
thanks luckyE 
scan is tuesday. holding on. as im in same boat saw gest sac and i rhink yolk(if i enlarge pic on mobile phone) can see it on proper scan. nurse said measuring 5 wks with down voice. but im holding on...... just, as peny says it was good for dates.
hang on in mamo, whichever xhoice you make. im.sure it will be the lwast worst for you 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamochka

Thanks Jade! Wish you all the luck on Tuesday and enjoy your pregnancy!

Thanks LuckyE!


----------



## Altai

Mamochka - what a nightmare with all this uncertainty. I think u better seek second opinion and go to see fertility/ gynaecology  specialists, then make ur decision. 
But maybe there is still a chance.??

Jade - good luck with ur scan. Hope all goes well. 

Vani- I"ve already had few consultations with clinics in Moscow,  didn't like any. Perhaps will arrange to see more. But  I am happy with the treatment P. gave me, it was the best cycle out of all and I think medication/combination chosen was right for me. 
So, this visit mainly to do so called office (diagnostic) hysteroscopy and operative hysto is required. 

Boby- best of luck with ur cycle. 

Choco - sorry to read about ur ex but at least u can move on with  ur life as got closure. 
Perhaps ur clinic could do split icsi next time (if there would be the next)? So u would know ur fertilisation rate whether it better with non icsi. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Nicj73

Mamochka, gosh how difficult for you. Only you know how you feel and want to progress. I don't know who Penny is, I'm guessing your Dr? personally if there was even a slightest chance the pregnancy could be viable i would carry on, however this is my first IVF and I am only speaking hypothetically as I haven't had any experience of it. As we all know we have very different ideas if the thing in question is happening to us directly. I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the correct one. 

Choco, I hope you feel some sort of closure now, however give yourself time to heal.

Good luck all those who have upcoming scans or appointments.

Just a quick question. I am on Buserelin injections, my af are normally erratic. I'm worried that I won't have a af as would be expected. Not sure why I'm worried, I suppose its because it would elongate the treatment. Not that I have any specific reason to be concerned with timescales, but I like things to flow as expected. Does Buserelin bring your af?


----------



## mamochka

Nicj hi,

Thank you for your words! As for burselin it normally delays AF a bit. Also my word of advise is not to expect things to flow as you wish. My first IVF was the major lesson in losing control-freak habits. The more expectations you have to your body the more it acts the opposite so just learn to go with the flow, be relaxed (you don't need cortisol in the picture) and just do your research and if not clear ask a lot of questions to your clinic. Good luck! Mxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Mamockha and jade hope these pregnancy progress dont give up hope x


----------



## lougla

Mamocha, fingers crossed for you.

Nicj73, I'm on day 8 of Buserlin injections and AF has started today so try not to worry too much. I've got a splitting headache and cold this morning, am I right in thinking I can't really take anything? I'm walking a marathon Saturday night and I really hope this is fine by then 😔


----------



## Nicj73

Thank you Mamochka, I am really trying to let go, I'm also a bit of a control freak, but my dh keeps telling me there are some things I can't control. I can do what I can and leave the rest up to nature. My new mantra  I really hope things work out well for you. 

Hi Lougla, thanks for the reply   would your af have been due then anyway? I think you can take paracetomal, but not ibroprufen.


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies

Just lost entire post! 

Short report from me. Well, I ignored Penny recommendation and stopped the meds last week as I did not want a failing pg to burrow in even more with every day. I really did not want to have an ERPC/D&C this time. So I got my bleed on Tuesday and today (alert TMI) passed the LO tissues. Was very sad and wished I had not looked. Anyways, Penny recommended to make sure with scan and another bHCG that everything is over and uterus is clear. Then wait for another bleed in June and I can go again (second cycle was prepaid as part of their 4000eu deal). So, I will be back in a while!

Grey, Vani, Bobby, Altai, Polly, Rachsi, Choco - hope you are doing well!

Ladies - currently cycling - best of luck to you!

We are going to hang around with Altai in Moscow   

Mxxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Mamochka,

I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, it is very sad indeed.

However, you sound really upbeat and determined for your next cycle and I think that's brilliant! Keep looking forward, you will get there!

Take care XX


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Mamochka   I just had a cry for you   the thought of you being alone for that moment   Thinking of you so much. So glad you are having another try soon though......have things resolved with DH so you can have FET? Hope so sweetie  

AFM - not much to report - weird AF but think it's now over ( was very long but days of just spotting - sorry TMI).  We've agreed to fill in the Serum questionnaire and do the consult with Penny and see what she can offer in comparison. I'm quite for that option a ) because of Penny's reputation and b ) I think cycling whilst " on holiday " might be a less stressful way to do it.... 

Other than that I feel completely rinsed out   I have got a massive and painful cold sore. I haven't had one for nearly two years and stupidly didn't recognise the signs so didn't have the chance to see it off. I'm feeling really I'll with it - glands are up and I'm so tired   we've just moved house and between moving house, working full time and any spare time being spent decorating old house to let out I haven't stopped for about three weeks - literally evenings and weekends have been non stop......I really need a break but no chance as work is super busy. Think the cold sore may be my body saying "time out"  

Sorry no personals for everyone - I need to catch up a bit!! Hugs to you all

Grey xxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey ya all,
Mamochka, good luck in June and happy hanging around in Moscow.

AFM - got the downregulation shot today - it started... 
My DH is still in hospital after a head surgery yesterday morning... I am trying to be everywhere and got little time to sleep, and sleep I couldn't... Too much going on simultaneously. Hope i can take him home tomorrow. 

Sorry for no personals, need to take off again

xx and   to all currently cycling and   to those who didn't make it this time.


----------



## vaninort

Mamochka - I am so sorry this happened, it is truly awful thing to go thru. Sending lots  

Grey, I am moving in a couple of weeks to an old wreck of a house that we can't really afford. It has been so stressful (partly why I am holding off cycling again until this is all over). Sounds like you are totally stressed out too. A holiday in Greece and cycling with Penny might be a better option for you and away from the UK and the house etc!  Good luck with your decision.

PollyWolly - how are you and how is everything going?

Me - I am really annoyed. AF was supposed to turn up today so that I could go and get bloods done/ start monitoring at ARGC. I can't go next week as I am super busy with work commitments (I also work in a blokey office so no way telling them whats going on!). S8ds law it will turn up tomorrow (they don't do it at weekends). Actually thinking of leaving job so that I can focus on ARGC summer cycle - I hear it is very time intensive. I also want to be work/stress free - hmmm, need to run the idea past hubby, will go down like a lead balloon I expect!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well...

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Vani - they do bloods on weekends albeit lab opens a bit later (8.30Sat and9.30Sun). Just show up and say this is your day 1-3 bloods.

Grey - let me know if you have any QQ on Serum


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Mamochka*... so sorry to hear your news honey. That is desperately sad. Being in control of this cycle and making a definitive decision about the meds will give you some strength I hope. Now you can move forward to the next cycle. Will you use DS this time?

I will be in Athens for my first (and hopefully only!) DE cycle in June. So it would be nice if we could try and meet up again for a proper lunch this time.

Take care xxx


----------



## mamochka

Thank you dear KLS! I would be looking forward to our lunch together in Athens - do you have appr idea of your dates? Mxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone, how you all doing?

Vaninort - how annoying re AF!  Never turns up when you want it and always does when you don't!  Do you work in the City?  I used to but left in 2012, mainly to relocate to my home town but also to get away from the stress.  I am inclined to believe that's why we've been successful this time round - but who knows eh?  You've got to do what feels right for you.

AFM I'm a bit in limbo at the moment, even to the extent I'm not sure where to post anymore!  We had our second early scan last week at 8w+1.  You may remember the previous week at our first can we had two sacs but an embryo in only one of them.  That embryo was small but it did have a strong heartbeat.  Well, when we went on Tuesday, not only had the embryo doubled in size but to our shock, an embryo is now present in the second sac!  It is about two weeks' behind in terms of size and a heartbeat couldn't be detected but, nevertheless, it is THERE so, we're back again next Tuesday 13/5 for scan number 3 to check again.  So, mixed emotions this end!  I am feeling so sick all day long and have put on so much weight as eating is the only thing that seems to help.   that's my excuse anyway!

Glad it's Friday today.  I live in Southampton so we'll probably go and watch the three Queens sail out tonight and watch the fireworks.

Take care everyone else.

Polly X


----------



## mamochka

Polly - such great news! I hope   LO2 will catch up a bit by the next scan! Mxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

polly wow great news really hoping for two for you x
mamochka so sad big hugs good for you for progressing with next cycle
grey hope you feel better soon
vainvort hope your next cycle works
mrs fox goodluck

afm still struggling with break up, i have review tues so will tell you what is said, but i think they will say donor eggs or embryos and i think i need to  be in a better emotional state before next cycle. i might ask about iui s again and why they did icsi?


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

Mamochka   so sorry thinking of you, hope you are ok

Choco well at least you know now even tho that must have been hard for you  , are you going to go on that trip and treat yourself?

Polly fab news really great to hear positive news, I hope all goes well for you  

I hope everyone else is ok sorry I've not posted for a few days, I needed to get myself together and also get my brain back into gear work wise!!

We are booked for the review in June and cycle in September. So having a bit of time out in between. 

R x


----------



## vaninort

OMG PollyWolly - what an absolute shocker!! There are two!! Hope all is okay with them both and the little one catches up. Yes I do work in the city and its all too much trying to juggle everything (plus I already have a demanding toddler!). Did you give up the city to try for a baby?

Rachsi - enjoy your time out, although its hard knowing you have another 'round' looming. Have a lovely summer.

Choco - it will take a long time to heal from your relationship, give yourself time to recover, you were together a while. Good luck for Tues x

Mamo - just read your note today. I didn't know they were open weekends. I am v stressed with looking house move which is not going smoothly. I think I am going to wait until next month. How are you?

Me - I am losing confidence in myself and IVF. I just don't think I will ever get pregs again and I am scared of having another MC. I just don't know if I can go through it again but I really want to give it one 3rd and final shot. We have been trying to conceive naturally for 3 years including 2 miscarriages and 2 failed IVF cycles. There is obviously something wrong (not just age) so what is the point?

Fertility is so random.


----------



## goldbunny

Spot says 'let's hear it for third and final shots.....'


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi all,

Yes Vani, gave up the City as my job was completely stressing me out.  I remember on our second IVF cycle we went for our 7 week scan and there was no heartbeat and I was told I had to have an ERPC.  I then spent the entire next day sat in a Board meeting for 12 hours taking minutes and then went in to hospital the following day to have the op.  Total madness!  That job came first and everything was out of perspective. There is no way I could go back to that kind of life.

3rd time lucky for me so please don't give up!  

Thanks for the congrats everyone. We're back for the 3rd scan tomorrow at 9w+1 so hopefully we'll have a better idea of what's going on.  I'm off the crinone gel now which is good and hoping to be weaned off the preds as from next week.

Mamo, choco hope you're okay.  Thinking about you all!  

Take care
Polly X


----------



## Mrs.F

How did the scan go Polly? I hope you have only good news  

AFM - still waiting for the bleeding to start after the downregulation injection on the 9th. Looks like I will be going to Bulgaria at the end of the month.


----------



## lougla

I hope your scan went well Polly.  Thinking of you.

Had my baseline scan this morning, starting my Gonal F tomorrow and another scan next Monday, Wednesday and Friday all being well.

Apologies for lack of personals, quite busy with work x


----------



## vaninort

Hi PollyWolly - yes I remember being wheeled off for my op after my MC while still frantically typing emails off to clients and thinking this is so wrong. No more, something needs to chang tho, I know that!!

Good luck tomorrow with your scan..

V xx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

polly hope all went well today
vain, although i wasn't lucky 3rd time i did get pregnant on both my 2nd and 3rd ivf's.
goodluck i think you have to try 3.
mamo hope you are ok

afm had review today, i like this dr better, he said they would treat me a 4th time in a few months and suggested 50mg dhea for 2 to 3 months. so i am going to take it and see how i feel in 3 months about another go, so thats 13th august ladies. I want to take the trip but i don't think i could go til october or november. although there is no rush to sell business i was planning or doing that, the trouble is i won't have a salary so difficult to get a mortgage. i am going to see my bank manager on thurs. i had one of those awful panic days and rang my ex last night, he called me back and i felt better but he has been kite surfing for 5 week's now either in wales or cornwall and only coming back to flat 1 night a week. i am almost dreading him coming back as we will see each other but then i want to see him too.  I am living in a cottage in the country with my parents and if i was pregnant it would have been be great but being single at 44 it is very isolating. i am trying my best but miss my old life. but i know i have to just go with it xxx 
love to you all x


----------



## PollyWolly

Evening all,

Had scan today at 9w+1.  Unfortunately "twin b" didn't make it and there was nothing in the sac today; we were prepared for this but still sad   however, "twin a" is on track and we could see the hands and feet and he/she was spinning around and looked quite happy! The baby is now 2.5 cm long and we could clearly see the amniotic sac this time. Everything is looking as it should and we have now been discharged from the clinic.  So, into the NHS bog standard we go   

Choco that all sounds promising and things are looking up for you.  You will miss your old life every now and then but it will get less and less as you move forward.  I know it's hard as I felt like that when I split up with my ex.  Good luck with the bank manager on Thursday X

Hi Lougla - good luck with the stims!  

Hi to Mrs F too!  

Vani - hope you're not stuck to that blackberry too much!  

Hubby is working late tonight so will be a grump when he gets in.  Best crack on with dinner.

Polly
X


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

I've been lurking for while not sure which way I was headed. But I have a plan now and would love to join you ladies.

*PollyWolly* I am sorry about twin B ... And congrats on your pregnancy . Glad twin A is fine and u've been discharged from the clinic.

AFM After our last unsuccessful cycle in Feb (which was meant to be our absolute last cycle), we decided to try again.. one more time. After going back and forth between using my sister as my donor and trying again with OE, DH and I concluded we would try with OE.

Now besides my age, I have low AMH, and egg quality issues. To add to all this my RE found out I have imbalances in my blood. The story goes like this:

I was concerned about how I bruise easily and how it takes so long for the bruise to clear. My RE suspected that I may have some imbalances in my blood clotting process; what this means is that the clotting process starts but is not completed causing a clot to not form in the normal manner. The way he explained it was when an embryo starts to implant in the endometrium which at the time of implantation as we all know, is lush and thick and full of blood, it causes some blood vessels to burst which some people experience as implantation bleeding. In people with normal clotting factors, a clot quickly forms (obviously not to large to impede the embryo's implantation process) and the embryo completes the implantation process over a few days; HOWEVER in my case as soon as the blood vessels burst when implantation begins, they continue to bleed killing the embryo thereby not completing the implantation process;

So now I have a really interesting protocol;

I will be on the long protocol:
CD21 Lucrin, & Norditropin (for my eggs quality), 
CD 2 Start 300iu Fostimon , 20mg Prednisolone ( so my body doesn't reject the embies)

Will be on intralipids (possible immune issues) and Factor VIII (for my blood imbalances)
200mg Prontogest injections - had a bad allergic reaction to the previous pessaries

I start Lucrin tomorrow. I am scared because of all the issues my RE has to overcome. But I am glad I am on a different protocol to the last one.

Looking forward to sharing with all you ladies.

Ellianna


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies,

Polly - sorry about lo#2   but congratulations on good scan for lo#1. You give us all hope!

Ellianna - good luck with your new cycle and OE! 

Choco - yay for the new plan for August! !

Vani - good luck deciding when to cycle!

Rachsi - hope you are feeling better and again good thing you have a plan!

Mrs. F, Lougla - good luck with beginning the new cycle.

Altai - was nice meeting you last weekend, hope you have your internet today!

AFM - my bleed is finished now, HCG almost back to 0, so Penny is happy but advises aquascan. I will be gearing up for mid-end of June cycle with OE and donor sperm.

Love to all.
Mxxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

polly  so pleased everything is on track x
mamochka goodluck for june, not long now
ellianna goodluck with new protocol x


----------



## Em 40

Hi thought I'd reach out to others in same situation.
Currently 11dpt5dt I know my doc says to wait till sat but been doing hpt last 3 days and all negative. This was 2 nod ivf first fresh this one fet with the one frozen blast.
I'm hoping there could still be hope for a bfp

Em


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Lovely to see the thread so busy   .

Polly - congrats on twin a but sorry to hear about twin b   Of course you are sad - you build up your hopes so now there's a grieving process. But such happy news re your ONE!!!

Em - if it's not your OTD yet I'd keep going with the tests   May yet be that BFP....

Mamochka - pleased that you can go again with Penny so soon - I guess no OHSS this time means no long wait? Hope you are feeling ok after the bleed?  

Ellianna - good luck with your treatment - sounds like they are tailoring it to your needs and condition. 

Choco - it's a tough time at the minute for you hun   Thinking of you and sending a hug   It's easy to say but time is a great healer - go easy on yourself. Do you have some things you can do outside of work and time with your folks? It might make you feel less isolated - the gym, an evening class, a new hobby?

Vani - I think you should go for the third try   Although if you've got a stressful house move on the go you might want to wait? Having just moved I can sympathise with how stressful it can be - I wouldn't want to cycle at the same time

AFM - nothing new - just trying the old fashioned way for now   but looking to cycle end July / august if nothing happens in the meantime

Grey xxxxp


----------



## ellianna

Hi ladies

EM - I think if you haven't started bleeding heavily there is hope for that BFP! I have seen women getting negatives on hpt's only to get a positive beta. Hang in there.

Ellianna


----------



## KrisN

Mrs.F said:


> How did the scan go Polly? I hope you have only good news
> 
> AFM - still waiting for the bleeding to start after the downregulation injection on the 9th. Looks like I will be going to Bulgaria at the end of the month.


Hi Mrs F

I'm doing my treatments in Bulgaria , too ? In which clinic are you ? 
Good luck


----------



## Mrs.F

KrisN, so nice to hear there's someone else going there too! We are going to Nadezhda
I've got the hormones for the first 5 days, so i will be going there from the 6th day of the stims onward. Are you there now? I am struggling with finding a good hotel (the neighbourhood where the clinic is seems scary...)... Maybe you know something good? Wish you best of luck too   

Polly, so sorry to hear about twin B, but sure happy about twin A. Keep my fingers crossed for a safe pregnancy.

Mamochka, thank you for the good wishes. Will keep my fingers crossed for your cycle in June!

Elliana good luck with your cycles too!

Lougla, how's the stimm going? 

Em, don't give up!


----------



## KrisN

Mrs.F said:


> KrisN, so nice to hear there's someone else going there too! We are going to Nadezhda
> I've got the hormones for the first 5 days, so i will be going there from the 6th day of the stims onward. Are you there now? I am struggling with finding a good hotel (the neighbourhood where the clinic is seems scary...)... Maybe you know something good? Wish you best of luck too
> 
> Polly, so sorry to hear about twin B, but sure happy about twin A. Keep my fingers crossed for a safe pregnancy.
> 
> Mamochka, thank you for the good wishes. Will keep my fingers crossed for your cycle in June!
> 
> Elliana good luck with your cycles too!
> 
> Lougla, how's the stimm going?
> 
> Em, don't give up!


How great ! I'm in Nadezhda, too  Dr Stamenov's patient . I did 2 short stims over February and April and have 3 frozen embryos so far . Yesterday I started a new modified natural cycle with Femara only . So fingers cross for nice follies for next week  
I'm Bulgarian but live in London for the last 13 years . And now I'm staying in my own flat in Sofia .. You can ask reception to recommend a hotel , I know they have translators , etc . Otherwise, try city centre , the area around the clinic is pretty dodgy.. I even don't walk there .. How did you come across this clinic ? 
Good luck with your cycles


----------



## lougla

Hello all, just a quick question.  Has anyone had a reaction of lumps on their tummy from the Buserlin injections? It's gotten worse over the last couple of days, like big lumpy spots all over. Is it just a reaction to almost 2 weeks of injections into my tummy?


----------



## Mrs.F

Kris, I've PM'd you. We've got the same doc  Good luck next week  

lougla, I guess this is a reaction to the injections. Try alternating left/right side of the tummy and then massaging gently the spot. 

I am starting with Gonal F in a week or so


----------



## mamochka

KrisN hi - can you please share why were you recommended to do embryo banking?

What a nice name Nadezhda! Is it Hope in Bulgarian as well as in Russian?

Mxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, I was jsut about to ask the same...
I've heard some specialists say that the chances of conceiving are greater with FE than with a fresh embryo... 
And yes, the meaning is the same 

Lougla, how's your tummy?


----------



## vaninort

Pollywolly, so sorry about twin B so sending lots  . Glad baby A is doing well, sounds like all is on track which is v good news. After a very long discussion with hubby, I have decided to resign from job which I will do once we move. I need to give this one last chance without pressures of the city. You have given me inspiration  

Grey, yes thinking July to cycle so will hopefully be off work and house move/stress out the way..

Choco - hope all okay with you. Good luck when you see your ex at the flat, I hope that goes okay...

Ellianna - good luck with Prednisolone. I was climbing the walls with insomnia after being on 25mg for a week!!

V xx


----------



## KrisN

mamochka said:


> KrisN hi - can you please share why were you recommended to do embryo banking?
> 
> What a nice name Nadezhda! Is it Hope in Bulgarian as well as in Russian?
> 
> Mxx


Hi mamochka (such a lovely name - mommy in Russian 
And, yes, Nadezhda is hope in Bulgarian..

I had 1 short ivf in February with Puregon for 6 days . But I haven't responded well and had only one mature egg . We did fresh transfer back then but sadly it was BFN. My doc suggested to start collecting eggs using combination of mild and modified natural cycle and freeze the embryos for future use . From my experience I think most clinics try classic approach first to see how your body will respond ..
We have 3 embryos for now and I am in a middle of modified cycle with Femara this month . The target is to have min 6 embryos.

Embryo banking is very common practice for women over 40s . It's much safer for the body , cheaper and more effective . On the other hand, FET has higher implantation rate than fresh one . Google it - there are lots of materials and researches.

Good luck x


----------



## dlf

I am 40 yrs old. Did a low dose ivf cycle. 3day scan April 28 2014 5 follicles. Started stims on the 29th 225 of Gonal f x2 days. Then gonal f 150 and 75menopur til May 7th. May 5th 8 follicles, May 7th 8 follicles  at right size so did trigger shot that night. Et on may 9th 8mature 5 fertlized but could only use 4 cause the 5th was penetrated by more then one sperm.. all 4 made it to blast so I had a 5 dt on may 14th. N as of now i am n this 2ww which is doing me mad. Otd is may 23rd.Not to far away. I hope everyone get bfp and my self as well.



Davette


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for wishing me well. I am hoping this will be the one for us.

*Vaninort* Am also dreading the side effects of Prednisone, have heard they are MANY ... I start with 15mg on CD2 and increase to 25mg after transfer.

*DLF* Congrats on transferring 4 blasts... Wishing the best..

*AFM* I am on Day 5 of DR and so far so good .

Ellianna


----------



## lougla

Morning all, am clinic to see how my Gonal F has been going, fingers crossed xx


----------



## dlf

^ellianna thank you so much. I didnt mean to say i transfered 4 lol. But i did transfer 3


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

*DLF* Ooops .. Congrats on transferring 3.. That's a good number. Hopefully I'll have that many to transfer. Last time we got 3 eggs but only 1 to transfer.. Hoping for a better number this time around.

*Lougla* Hope your scan went well.

*AFM* Day 6 of DR for me, cant wait to start stims. The insomnia is getting to me, I really wish I could get 8 hrs sleep. Had problems with sleep with last cycle as well, and I know its not good for me, but I just can't seem to sleep. Unfortunately I can't take Melatonin because it affects the absorption of my Thyroid medication .

Ellianna


----------



## dlf

Ellianna not your fault it was mine. I'll be praying for a good outcome once you get to er.


----------



## lougla

Hello all, scan went fine.  Have 14 follicles but they're quite small so I had to increase my dose to 450 last night and tonight.  Really hoping that will do the trick and kick them into moving a bit.  Another scan tomorrow to find out.  Good luck to all x


----------



## Nicj73

Wow, it's been busy on here. Congratulations Dlf, 3 blasts is brill, fx for a BFP.
Lougla, good luck with dr, hopefully things will settle and you will be able to get some sleep.

Tomorrow I start stimming, really nervous especially as I had to have an extra week down regging as my af was late. However everything was good to go at my last appointment. I'm obviously hoping for a good response fx. At least next week is half term so some time to relax away from work.


----------



## dlf

Ellianna and Nicj73 thanks and today I had a bfp on 6dp5dt. My Otd is Friday so will keep you posted. This is my 1st cycle and I am tickled pink.


----------



## lougla

So now I'm on 450ml Gonal F a day plus another 'booster' drug called Luverin? Apparently I'm being slow to respond. Trying not to get myself down but it's hard. I asked at the clinic if a glass of wine would be a bad idea and she said no, one is fine so I think that's what I'll be doing this evening 🍸


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies we'll I never thought it but I'm back after a failed icsi in April 
I had a review appointment on Monday and they said that if we decide to try again the things they would do different would be to transfer this time on day 3 rather than day 5 and that they are introducing the endeneterium scratch in October which is round about the time we think we may try again bearing in mind I will be 41 ( eeeek ) 
She said we could try straight away if we liked but we need to save up a little etc 
Surprised at that as I have read on here that some other clinics recommend waiting 3 months she didn't ask anything about my period or my he's,the really


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

*DLF* Congrats on your BFP  . Keep us posted... Happy for you.

*Lougla* Positive thoughts, I am hoping the added meds will help you respond better.

*InShaAllah* All the best with your next cycle. I never thought we'd try again... but here we are.. I also had an endometrium scratch with this cycle. I heard some good reports on it helping with implantation..

*AFM* Am expecting AF tomorrow, so I can start stimms.. Hope she'll be on time.

Ellianna


----------



## dlf

Had my beta today and I am officiallly pregnant. Beta was 73. So excited. Hoping everyone who is n the 2ww get a bfp as well.


----------



## lougla

DLF, that's so exciting, congratulations !!!! It's made me more hopeful too as I have about 6 follicles also. We are on track for egg collection on Wednesday x


----------



## Mrs.F

Congratulations DLF!
lougla - good luck on Wednesday!
Ellianna - good luck with your cycle!

AFM - I started with Gonal 400. First scan on Tuesday.


----------



## dlf

Lougla and Mrs.F thank yall so much. Lougla just remember it only takes one. Glad luck on Wednesday.


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies 
Ellianna ..... How was the scratch ? Was it painful ?


----------



## ellianna

Hi Ladies

*DLF* CONGRATS on your BFP  . It gives us hope... So happy for you.

*Mrs F* Thanks for the well wishes... How are you finding your stims? Good luck with your scan on Tuesday.

*InshaAllah* Hi there... I had two scratches. The first one was with NO meds.. because I was flying out after the scratch, my doc didn't want me on any meds.... That one I REALLY felt the pain.. The second one I had two weeks ago, this time they gave me something for the pain and I hardly felt any pain..

*AFM* I start stimms today.. I am on 300 Fostimon.

Wishing everyone the very best, at your various stages.

Ellianna


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Ladies

I've not posted on here for a while, although I have been reading daily.  I'm patiently waiting for my 12 week scan which is on 6 June.

In Sha Allah - good to see you back! I've got my fingers crossed for you!  I had the endo scratch this time around - maybe that helped?  This was our fourth cycle.

DLF - congrats on your BFP!  

Elliana - good luck with the stims!  

And Vaninort, if you're still out there - I loved your post. Go for it! It can only but help - I firmly believe quitting the city helped us - okay, so I do really miss London, my old job (the money!) but you've got to be kind to your body and mind.

To everyone else whatever stage you're at, good luck and never give up.

Polly x


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey pollywolly hope your well I bet your excited about your scan x


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, we had our Egg Collection yesterday.  9 eggs were collected, had the phone call this morning to say that 7 were mature and 6 fertilised.  They've now gone to Blastocyst so we're on for a Monday egg transfer, unless something bad happens in the meantime.  They did say if anything starts going wrong they may call us in tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning for transfer, but they are hopeful of getting to Monday.  x


----------



## In sha Allah

That's brilliant news lougla
Our went to blasts but not top grade blasts they went a little downhill over day 4/5
Now they are saying if we try again they will transfer day 3 x
Due to poor sperm quality


----------



## aggie123

Hi guys

I've not been here for a while, wanted to forget it all after my negative cycle in March. 

lougla - great news. Let's hope they are developing nicely  

Sha Allah - fingers crossed for you! 

DLF - congrats on your BFP!   

Elliana - good luck with the stims!  

Vani - good idea if you ask me 

Afm, I'm back on the ivf road again, this time cycling in Hungary at the Kaali Institute. We had our first consultation and a few tests, very impressed with dr and facilities too. Starting menopur mid June, new drug for me as I was always on gonal. Does it have any side effects etc? Anyone used it and have needles left over please? (I only had hand luggage and didn't get them in Hungary thinking I walk into a pharmacy here and pick them up - so far no luck).

Best wishes to all, at whatever stages you are   xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Aggie

Welcome back  

Good luck with current cycle. Lots of the serum girls know where to get needles and so on so maybe post on the serum questions thread? I'm sure they can help as I read about it only the other week but just can't remember what the answer was  

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

A quick question about crinone gel and apologies if TMI. The first couple of nights I did it, there wasn't any mess or sticky feeling but after last nights there definitely is. Does this mean I wasn't doing it right or just that it's building up (if that makes sense ) 


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Lougla, sounds like a bit of build up to me - I had this too.

Polly X


----------



## vaninort

Ladies
Sorry haven't been around for the past couple of weeks - I just moved house and quit my job. Arrghh, all very stressful but hopefully worth it.

PollyWolly, I am so excited for you about your 12 week scan, I really hope it goes okay and all is positive. I am really feeling a bit lost at the moment and can't face another round of failed IVF. Your story does give me hope tho. I am going to PM you...

Grey - what's happening with you?

Aggie - sounds like an exciting new adventure for you, hope all goes well..

Rest of ladies, wishing you well on your journeys!!

V xx


----------



## lougla

Morning ladies, has anyone had any pain while passing wind/no.2 (giggles like a 5 year old child) after their Egg Collection?  I am still in quite a bit of pain when it comes to that, am hoping I haven't caught an infection or anything.  I'll mention it today when we go for our Egg Transfer.  Haven't heard anything from the clinic this morning re embryo sizes, etc. so am hoping/assuming no news is good news.  We have the first apt today at 2pm.

We are off on holiday in a couple of weeks so will be away when we find out whether it's worked or not.  I may have accidentally bought 2 sun dresses from Boden plus some new sandals from New Look this morning.  Oh dear ... Am feeling quite fat and bloated and feel I may deserve them a bit, ha.  

Love to all x


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, apologies for lack of personals. We are back from ET. Only one survived, apparently it's an 'excellent grade' but I'm pretty shattered now after thinking we might have 6. So one put back and no frosties. X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vani - lovely to hear from you   I sympathise on the house move having just been through it but well done on the brave decision to quit work. I'm sure that's a good plan. Any thoughts on next steps? 

Lougla - I'm recalling Mel's post ET incantation for you......all together ladies "one good egg"     That's all it takes. I know you must be disappointed but this could be the one you need  

AFM - consult via phone tonight with Serum.....interested to hear what they will offer. Timings aren't great as they are closed August and we had hoped to be cycling again by then - might have to stick with a Bourn or just accept it will be September  

Love to all
Grey xxx


----------



## vaninort

Hey Grey
I had a phone consultation with Penny, thought she was lovely. She sent me off for loads of test as she was convinced I had an infection that was causing my infertility. Sadly, all the tests were normal. I think I just have old eggs.

Could you wait an extra month and cycle in September?

Me - really not sure what I want to do anymore. I feel too old to do IVF with natural eggs, thinks its a waste of money but then look at PollyWolly's lovely story! Its all v difficult. If I do it again, it will be at ARGC as they are supposed to be the best..

V xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Vani

You sound a bit down hun   Don't give up on your eggs yet   I'm sure ARGC or Serum would look after you well - and as you say look at Polly!

Had a lovely chat with Dr Meridis - unfortunately Penny was too busy which was really disappointing but dr Meridis seemed lovely too. Everything he described and offered sounded ideal and I'm convinced they're the right clinic for us. Only problem is the frustrating timings   They close in August. My next AF is the end of June which is probably too soon ( the doctor didn't think so but in terms of the logistics of going out for a first consultation and then back for two weeks for treatment) the next would be end of July - perfect - but Serum is closed in August. That means missing the August cycle too which takes us to September.....but we are booked to look after a friends dog whilst she goes on a holiday of a lifetime (she doesn't know about out ivf journey so we can't ask her to be flexible on dates) which means it's going to be October   I could cry really.....wish I had thought about it all a bit more but with the house move I just didn't really and plus I had such a long wait for first AF after the OHSS......it's going to be like 8-9 mths from the last ivf to the next. Such a long time with the clock ticking away  

So that's where I am. I know it's not a big big deal in the scheme of things and other ladies' issues but it's frustrating and disappointing for me.  DP suggests we go to Bourn for another go in the meantime but I think that's just throwing good money after bad.....

Humph   sorry for the me me me post

Grey xx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Grey
I am okay but just feel at a bit of a crossroads with it all.

Your dilemma is understandable. October seems a lifetime away especially when the bio clock is ticking by.. Can you switch to another London clinic instead? I know a few people on this forum haven't been too impressed with Bourn. Would you look at any of the other top ones like Lister, ARGC?

Or could you come clean with your friend and her dog and tell her about your IVF plans at Serum? At least it gives her time to find someone else..

Good luck with your decisions!

V xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for ages but there are some names I recognise.
We are aiming to start dd treatment Sept/Oct. After TTC for over 20 years and many failed oe cycles we opted for dd last year and were successful!  I now have a gorgeous seven month old son. We would love to try and give him a sibling and so we are going to get on the rollercoaster again.
Good luck to all you ladies....it can happen, I am a prime example of thinking I would never be a mummy, but our dreams can come true. Keep positive


----------



## PollyWolly

Evening all,

Hope everyone is doing okay today.

I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow (I'll be 12w4d).  Feeling very nervous especially as I have felt better the last couple of days - still tired but the sickness feeling has improved considerably.

Hopefully I'll have some good news tomorrow for the over 40s group.

Love to everyone

Polly x


----------



## lougla

Good luck today Polly, hope it goes really well for you !!! 

So am 4 days post transfer, feel ok, nothing unusual or anything except I am going to the toilet a lot more (for no.2) than I would usually. God knows why 😄

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## mamochka

Polly - wish you all the luck!

Lougla - hopefully all for the best, are you planning to test early?

Vani - hope you are feeling better!

Grey - how are you?

Elliana - any news for us?

Altai, Rachsi, Karhog, Inshallah, aggie - hope you are doing well!

AFM - I am going back to Serum again tonite! Will keep you posted


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good to hear from you Polly - hope the scan goes well  

Lougla - hope you're feeling ok other than bathroom issues   2ww - such fun!! Good luck - got everything crossed for you  

Vani - can totally understand your feeling at a crossroads   It's hard to keep on plugging on. Why don't you just enjoy the summer, get settled in your new house and then make a decision re next steps?   

Oo - posts crossed so quick update to say good luck Mamochka at Serum   I'm thinking of you and sending you loads of love and luck  

AFM - we are trying to get to Serum in July for a consult following the telephone call.  Looks like AF might be late this month and might help if we want to cycle early September - fingers crossed   Otherwise it's October. Can't come clean with the friend. She's in her 60s and v old school....... Her views on assisted reproduction are really hurtful.  She doesn't have a clue what we are doing but when she says things like "if people can't have children they should just accept it" if there something on the news or the rants she has about ivf on the nhs and why that money shouldn't be going into that treatment   it's a part of her I really don't love.......but she's a good friend in all other respects and none of us is perfect so I just bite my lip  

In other news - the sun is out!!!! I can finally get some washing dry!  

Grey xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your mentions and good luck messages  

Good to see you back Mamochka!

I had my scan today - it was amazing! I burst into tears because at that point, I still didn't believe there was actually a baby in there!  The baby is now fully formed and just needs to grow.  He/she was moving around quite a lot and we saw clearly the legs, arms, feet and hands.  

I do hope my story gives those who are still trying some hope.  We never thought we'd get to this stage.  It's taken 5 years but we got there!

Good luck to all those who are starting out and those who are about to embark on their next cycle.  

Have a good evening all.

Polly X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news Polly   so pleased for you that the scan went well - happy days hun   And it's inspirational for the rest of us. Have a happy and heathy pregnancy  

Grey xxxx


----------



## Altai

Polly - amazing news, wishing you a healthy and smooth pregnancy


Mamochka - good luck with this cycle at serum. I will be flowing you there soon once again

Grey - hope all goes to plan with your next steps

best of luck to all on a journey

xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Evening
I read each day but don't post much, lovely to hear about people's stories and especially those with the elusive bfp.
I've had 3 fresh cycles and a fet, all bfn
I'm currently cycling, got 19 eggs, 17 mature and 12 fertilised, at day 3 9 were still going strong so day 5 tomoz and et.
For my age they say I do well in my numbers which is all good, but I can never do the implantation so doesn't mean anything at the end if it.
I had the scrape, having the embryoscope, steroids, inj progesterone and clexane, god my body is tired, bruised and battered.
Sorry for the rambling, I've been trying not up think too much about it but now on the night before, it is here smacking me in the face.
Good luck to everyone else on this journey and may we all get what we wish for

Jules xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Jules

Didn't want to read and run.....good luck for tomorrow hun   Sounds like you've had a tough time of it so let's hope tomorrow gives you that one good embryo  

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

Good luck today Jules, fingers crossed for that really strong embryo for you. x


----------



## lougla

Hello all, hope you are doing well.  My testing day is this coming Saturday, last week my boobs were like rocks and getting painful, today not so much.  I can't remember at all what symptoms, if any, I had with my last BFP so now with every twinge I'm telling myself it's because I had that diet coke, or I shouldn't have picked up my son (3), etc.  It's literally a form of torment isn't it ... We are due to travel on holiday on Friday so at least we'll be away for a while whatever happens.  x


----------



## vaninort

Pollywolly, that is such exciting news. I am so pleased for you, and I am so glad the 12 week scan went well. My sickness disappeared the week of my 12 week scan, its amazing how you can feel so awful one day and then is suddenly goes, just over night! 2nd trimester is much better - the best bit so enjoy it!!

Lougla - good luck with the wait - really awful, its the worst bit of IVF I think.

Grey - has your old school friend got children? She's obviously never known the pain of either losing a child or not being able to have one. She wouldn't make such comments if she did. I'd ditch her dog sitting and put yourself first hun..

Jules - lots of luck for ET tomorrow xx

Me - off to ARGC today for monitoring bloods and Chicago/immune tests. If all goes okay, hope to cycle in July.

V xx


----------



## lougla

Grey - I'm afraid I'd be insisting that friend puts her dog in Kennels as you need the time back for other things .... x


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovelies!

Grey - I would really put yourself in priority! Last week as I landed in Athens I received a steaming email from my friend who was adamant about me booking "another vacation" and ditching her OH 50th party, she even went as far as telling me how much they paid for us. But surely one month in advance they can make changes. ANyway I was not even sure why she brought up the money unless she wanted me to pay? I was so upset and confused((( So I had to tell her about IVF and as she was through 3 IVFs herself resulting in 2 babies. I did not hear from her after that but I just told myself I will worry about this friendship after this cycle as my family is my priority.

Vani - good luck with ARGC!

Lougla - I   it is your time!

Jules - good luck with ET!

Altai - maybe we can see each other in Athens again?

Mxx


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks ladies for your good luck wishes
It's so hard not to symptom spot, good luck for test day and nice you will be away for it iougla, me I'm just feeling sore from the inj progesterone 
Pollywolly - fab news you have your wish and that things are going nicely, the very best of luck for your remaining months
Greyhound gal Mamochka and vaninort - thankyou for your wishes with et, I agree greyhound gal, through this we have to put ourselves first, time isn't on our side and we need to look after ourselves 

Was a little disappointed at et, no blastocyst, just 3 compacting morulas put back although two had started changing shape by the time of et.
I had a good feeling about this cycle but now I feel a little deflated that they weren't the best

Thanks ladies 
Jules x


----------



## lougla

Hello all. I'm afraid there won't be a BFP from me, I have started what looks like a very clear period for me, even though my testing date isn't until Saturday. Devastated. 😣 xx


----------



## mamochka

Lougla,

What day are you in 2ww, usually AF doesn't come so early. Which progesterone support are you on? And have you tested?


----------



## Mrs.F

*Lougla*, I hope it's not really a period  Sounds too early for AF... Keep my fingers crossed for you.
Polly, I am so glad everything is ok with you and your baby! Congrats on seeing him/her happlily moving around
Mamochka, good luck with this cycle in Athens!

KrisN, your inbox is full and I can't reply to your message 

AFM - I am 2dp5dt and PUPO! My OTD is 23 June

Good luck to all of you! Sorry for the lack of more personals, have borrowed a PC to post this...


----------



## lougla

I thought it was too early too but it seems quite full on and very period like? My testing day is Saturday coming? I did the home HCG test they gave me this morning and that said negative so would anything change in the 4 days between here and Saturday? Am on crinone gel x


----------



## mamochka

The hCG hormone starts to be released into the woman's blood stream soon after the baby implants into the lining of her uterus at about 8 to 12 days after conception. The hCG blood level will initially start off very low (5 mIU/ml), but then rapidly increase, doubling every 2 to 3 days, so that within a few days, to a week or so the hCG level becomes high enough to be detected in the woman's urine, at about 50 to 80 mIU/ml. Once this level is achieved, a urine pregnancy test will show as being 'positive'.

What day are post EC you and what is sensitivity of your test?


----------



## lougla

My ET was last Monday so I'm 8 days post and testing day is Saturday? The test was a small HCG test the clinic gave me? x


----------



## mamochka

So if your ET was 5 day, then you are 13 days post conception. I think urine test is still a bit early to pick up unless you had very early implantation. You can buy First Response test, it is the most sensitive and should pick up even HCG of 5. Look at my history


----------



## vaninort

Morning all
So, had gazillions of blood tests at ARGC yesterday. They already called me back with my hormone levels - not great. FSH is 12 and they won't allow you to cycle unless you are under 10. Immunes will take 3 weeks to come back but if they are also bad - think we are going to walk away and save ourselves £15K and heartache...


----------



## lougla

Thank you mamochka, it's so kind of you to try and work those dates out for me. I've decided I'll still try to keep hopeful until Saturday regardless and if it's a no, then I'll have to deal with it 😣 Appreciate it. X


----------



## lougla

I'm sorry Vaninort, that's tough news x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Vani - really sorry to hear that   are you sure that you couldn't consider Serum? They do seem it be able to help all sorts of cases.....it seems so unfair   Thinking of you 

Lougla - I agree with Mamochka - it's not over yet and I would hang it out until Saturday   It's a scary stressful time but you just never know  

Mamochka - hope you're enjoying Athens my dear and looking forward to your treatment. I've got everything crossed for you  

Good luck Mrs F  

Jules - congrats on being PUPO - don't worry about not having blasts. Lots of ladies don't have blastocyst transfer and still go on to have lovely babies  

AFM - consult booked, flights booked, hotel booked, we are off to Serum  

Grey xx


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Grey, I did consider Serum but its just the logistics. We are shut in August, we have just bought a house so I need to keep eye on builders plus we also have a 3 yr old so she will be bored in Greece so staying with Granny in London is easier if I am doing cycle this summer.

Lougla - totally get why you are doing this. I just want a little friend for my daughter but I am also realistic about my chances at my age (plus I have immune issues). I am just not sure its worth the heartache and financial pain. I really hope Saturday brings the news you want.

Mamochka - hows Athens?

V xx


----------



## mamochka

Vaninort hi,

I am sorry about your news Hun! But summer just started and you can take supplements to lower your FSH until say next period. Also youwill have time to digest your Chicago test results. BTW, my friend cycled at ARGC both time with FSH slightly higher than 12 and out of 3 times had 2 babies (with lots of IVIG). They agreed to go ahead under her responsibility. So maybe worth talking to Mr. Raniery/ Dr. Sapna? Mxx


----------



## mamochka

Athens is great, so relaxing, many girls go out for lunches/dinners together. A bit hot but maybe it's good as makes your brain mush so you don't stress as much  . Had scan on d4 today and everything is ok, continue stimming on the same dose! Mxx


----------



## vaninort

Hi Mamochka
Wow - good luck in Athens, sounds lovely.

yes I have had consultation with Dr Raniery, I think they want to monitor it again next month and if its the same, we will have to discuss next steps (or not)..

I will have a better idea what to do once the Chicago tests come back

V xx


----------



## 4Victory

Hello Everyone! I am new in this site and I have been following almost all your comments to get hopes and energy before we can try for our first IVF. Lovely news from some of you, but not for others unfortunately. However we want to try it under any risk. 
I am 42 and my husband 43, we don't have any children so far and we haven't tried before only with Clomid for 3 months (which didn't work).

We were planning to go to CRGH in fact, we asked for an appointment but my husband's friend wife told us about their bad experience over there, so we decided to go to ARGC. I hope everything is ok and I can share here nice news as well.

If someone can support our decision, give some advice, welcome!

*VANINORT* I know you went to ARGC recently and despite of some problem I am sure you can fix it out. Please don't let me alone over there!!!. BTW, someone else is or is going to ARGC?


----------



## mamochka

Victory - you can join ARGC current thread, they are very active over there!


----------



## lougla

Hello all, a definite BFN for us, official testing date is tomorrow but we were travelling on holiday today so I tested a day early. Have been very heavily bleeding for almost 5 days so it wasn't a surprise. On holiday now for 2 weeks so will try to relax and discuss our next steps (if any) at some stage while we enjoy time with our lovely 3 year old. So am going to step away for a little while, but huge thanks to everyone for their support and I truly hope you get the result that we couldn't. Much love x


----------



## mmummy

Vaninort,

My FSH was high too, in my monitoring cycle (11.2 i seem to recall).  There was a bit of time in between - a surprise BFP that miscarried, but when I got back to the clinic again, ready to cycle, my FSH had dropped to 6!  I wasn't expecting to cycle so it was all a bit of a surprise when my levels were low and they said, right, lets go ahead.... today .....

I turned out to be a poor responder (don't know if this is related to the FSH levels), but ARGC were brilliant at encouraging my ovaries along.  I did end up taking a LOT of drugs, but I got 10 follicles in the end (6 fert; 3 went back on board).  I had a chemical pregnancy, but I also have some immune issues (though not as bad as many do).  I'm sure that if i was at any of the many clinics i spoke to other people about, i wouldn't have ended up producing eggs at all in their time frame/treatment method.  I'd recommend them wholeheartedly (4Victory; there's some support for your decision!).

Good luck.

PS... have also heard that the 10 value is slightly flexible depending on other hormone levels.  They won't recommend you do it, though, unless they think it's a worthwhile cause....

PS.  i just started a july/august argc thread too - though obviously it'll be a bit quiet for a while....


----------



## Mrs.F

*lougla* so very sorry to hear about your BFN . Take good care of yourself and give yourself time to relax and recover from the treatment.

*Mamochka*, enjoy Athens and good luck with your new cycle 

*Greyhoundgal*, good luck to you too

*vaninort* I have lowered my FSH a bit (it has never been too high though) with 7 keto. I know someone with a very high FSH who managed to bring it lower taking DHEA (prescribed by her doctor).

*KrisN* - can't send you a PM as your inbox is full!

AFM - I am basking in my PUPO bubble. Day 8 - no symptoms whatsoever, but am trying very hard not to think about/look for symptoms. OTD 23.06, but I am afraid to even think about it...


----------



## 4Victory

Hi everyone!

*Mamochka* thank you very much for the information, I will join them as soon as I go to my first appointment. I don't have anything to share so far, but it have been very useful to read their comments tough.

*mmummy* I feel much better thinking that we made a right decision! Thank you for giving me hope.

Good luck for all of you! God bless you.


----------



## Carter4

Hi Ladies 

Can I join in? I'm afraid I haven't read back with this being an established thread already.

I had EC this morning and 4 eggs were retrieved. We will be having a 2dt if all goes well. Get the fear at this stage, since my last two cycles have ended with failed fertilisation (with ICSI) and only one embryo fertilising on the next cycle, which resulted in a bfn. AF arrived 10dp3dt. 

However having said that I do have a DD, this was on our third attempt, so I know it can happen, but unfortunately I am not producing good numbers, and the odds appear to be stacked quite heavily against us.

Anyway I am rambling. I hope tomorrow's call is not another clanger. 

Would be good to chat to a few of you that might be at a similar stage.


----------



## mamochka

Carter , ladies,

Had my EC today, got 14 eggs this time so now fingers crossed for fair fertilisation. Mx


----------



## Ladygugu

Hi, can I join your forum?

I am currently on day 7 and had my scan this morning.  I only have one follicle growing along with two very small ones.  In previous IVF cycles, I've always had a good number of follicles and eggs.  I have read some articles on the internet that say that exercise can affect the growth of follicles.  The difference between this cycle and other cycles is that I have got back into running so have been exercising quite hard.  However, I'm worried that I haven't done myself any favours.

This was going to be my last go at IVF as I've had two fresh cycles which resulted in BFP but unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks and I've also had frozen embryo transfer which didn't work.  I have fallen pregnant naturally not long after FET but again it ended in miscarriage at the 8 week point.  I am pretty fed up with the whole thing now and if I've spoilt my chances of growing follicles due to running, I will be so annoyed.

Does anyone know what I can do (if anything) to improve the growth between now and Friday (when I have my next scan)?  I'm due to go in for the EC next Tuesday but today they said that they don't usually allow it when there's less than 4 follicles.  However, I don't think they can say 'no' when it's me that's paying for it; it's a different matter when it's on the NHS!


----------



## Carter4

mamochka well done on getting 14 eggs and good luck for your call tomorrow

Ladygugu I can understand your frustration when it comes to low numbers. I would knock the running on the head for now, and perhaps try and increase your protein intake. Not sure it will help, but it certainly won't harm. Good luck for your next scan.

My clinic did offer to ring this afternoon with maturation levels but we decided to wait until tomorrow. Reasoning was if not very good, just an evening of stressing, at least this way it is ignorance is bliss until tomorrow. Very unlike both of us, we are usually chomping at the bit to know all of the facts. Last two cycles have put paid to that curiosity streak!


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello,

Not posted on here for a while - just waiting silently in the wings!

Mamochka - how are things after your mammoth crop of 14 eggs? That's amazing!

Vaninort/Grey - hope you are both okay.

Hi to all the 'new' ladies I've not spoken to before - hope things are progressing in the right direction for you all.

Polly X


----------



## 4Victory

Hello Everyone! 

Just a question about the CHICAGO blood test.  please, where could I go for a good price? Thank you so much!



God Bless you!


----------



## vaninort

Ladies
So sorry I have been away for age. Been moving house and its chaos!!

So I am now at ARGC, just sent off for my immunes in Chicago - should get those back shortly. My FSH results were too high so they won't cycle me this month anyway. Not sure what advice they will give me once they get my Chicago tests back but we are close to giving up to be honest. I am exhausted and I just don't think I have the mental strength to carry on. 

I will be in touch again once I have an update on my results

Love to you all. Polly - hows you and bump doing?

V xx


----------



## mmummy

Hi Vaninort,
Sorry to hear about your FSH; i might be on the same bandwagon come monday or whenever AF turns up.... mind you, if you haven't done chicago's yet, was this just your monitoring cycle?  

My guess is that they'd put you on short protocol and you'd need to check your FSH the morning of the first day of stims... (though of course, i'm just basing that on your age (same as mine) rather than any 'real' knowledge).  With luck, you won't need humira so it won't delay things.  My FSH went from 11.2 on monitoring cycle to 6.something on the first day of my actual treatment cycle, so you could still be fine for next month (i don't think they'd start you until then anyway, if this is your monitoring cycle?)...

Good luck; might see you around the clinic.


----------



## Marie1970

Hi ladies, Not sure if im in the right place but im over 40 and started injecting last night. Nervous and cant wait to see what happens with the follicles as i had 2 lead ones last time which as a bummer. My follicle count yesterday was 5-6 ech side whereas its always been 2 and 4. ish. Anyone ever had an improved AFC after a M/C? its seems to be the obvious explanation ...im only getting older not younger! Dont understand why they improved in number...tho it doesnt matter if I have lead follicle gobblers  good luck to all!


----------



## mamochka

Hello Girls

Summer - welcome to the thread, I think you in the right place!

Vaninort - hope FSH plays ball and you will be able to cycle soon with argy

Polly - hope you are enjoying your 2nd trimester now!

Ladygugu, Carter - how are your cycles progressing?

Grey - GL with Serum trip!

AFM - we have got a BFP this week with HCG 256 so now back on Monday for more beta. Very-very cautious as have been there 3 times before and really praying this is the one 

Mamoxx


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for the luck of personals, hope everybodys doing well. 
Just a quick update from me from not Greece - got 6 eggs on Friday, don't know fertilisation though.  Will found out on Monday  when come for et. 
Am now in aegina combining treatment and holiday. Pity - no swimming allowed and don't like sunbathing  

Best of luck

Love, A.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone!

Mamochka - congratulations, that is fantastic news!! Great hcg too!  Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Altai - good luck for Monday - 6 eggs is good  

Vaninort - praying your FSH comes down for you - you're in the best place with ARGC, no doubt.

Summer123 - you're in the right place, this is my favourite thread.  Everyone is very caring and encouraging on here.  My AFC went up too in the space of a year - from 15 to 26!!  No idea why - maybe they measured it in a different way?

AFM I'm 17 weeks now, still can't believe it!  We bought a heart Doppler so we can listen just to check things are okay - I'm such a panicker.  Got my second midwife appointment on Wednesday and I've also been referred to the obstetrician which I think is because of my history and age.  Three weeks until the 20 weeks scan, it's really dragging.

Thinking of you all.

Polly X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello all

Sorry been a bit quiet - been away for work a lot lately and sooooo tired as a result   The thread is getting busy again which is lovely to see   

Mamochka - so excited and pleased for you on that positive   I know you've seen it before hun but the first Beta was a good number so hang in there. When are you back for more bloods? I'm thinking of you and sending your little one positive sticking thoughts  

Summer - welcome to the thread. This is a lovely thread - very warm and supportive so just come on in  

Altai - 6 eggs is great hun   Fingers crossed for good fertilisation rates on Monday   Sorry you can't swim especially when it's so hot out there right now. Hope you are finding other ways to relax and keep cool  

Vani - you sound at the end of your tether dear   With the house move I quite understand as it really is so stressful. We are in July and I still haven't unpacked all the boxes from when we moved in April   I got DP to move them to the garage so at least I don't have to look at them anymore   . So you're going for ARGC - have you had loads of tests?? They do seem to do so many. Let's hope FSH comes down and then you can crack on - try to find a way to relax - it's so important  

Polly - I really cannot believe you are 17 weeks already   where has the time gone?? Love the thought of you and DH listening to LO on the Doppler - I get it, I would too   you'll be at 20 weeks before you know it   Keep us posted on how you're doing 

4Victory - probably have to go to ARGC for Chicago test? Maybe post on one of the immune threads?

AFM - we are off to Serum on Thursday - appointment Friday so fingers crossed we get some new positive ideas there as Bourn was non inspirational  

Take care all
Grey xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Good luck at Serum on Thursday, Grey!


----------



## Ladygugu

Hi ladies

I ended up having 3 follies and they got 2 eggs, which is more than expected as they thought only one folly was big enough.

Both eggs fertilised and so they were both transferred.

I am on day 11 now and have several pregnancy symptoms (although I understand these could be as a result of the progesterone). However, I did a pee test this morning and it came back negative.  I am gutted and keep hoping that it is a dodgy test.

I've got the blood test on Thursday and am wondering whether to test again on wed.  When I've had IVF before I have tested the day before and when it has worked BFP has showed.


----------



## vaninort

LadyGugu - Progesterone can play evil tricks, beware the preggo symptoms with that one. Day 11 is still quite early so good luck!

PollyWolly - wow 17 weeks, this is very exciting news. Get to that 20 week scan and then get past 24 weeks and then it does get a bit easier   Best of luck with everything!

Mamochka - OMG, what can I say? I am not going to say anything yet but I am really keeping everything crossed for you this time  

Grey - not surprised Bourn non inspirational, I think you have defo made the right decision with Penny. Let me know how it goes...

Altai - good luck in Greece, can you go sightseeing instead of bathing in the sun? So boring isn't it?

Me - where are my Chicago bloods ARGC? I am chasing up with them NOW.

Over and out....

V xxx


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies

Grey - I see you going to Serum, too. Good luck with the trip. Hopefully no need for hysto. 

Vani - patience, the results will come through all the way from the us. 

Ladygugu - it's not over yet until ur test bloods.wishing u good luck with test. 

Poly - best of luck with pregnancy. Already 17 weeks, time is flying. 

Mamo - any news on beta retest? 

Summer - welcome. Unfortunately, dont think we get more follicles but they do range from cycle to cycle, also sonographers/consultants count differently. 

Sushi - good luck with ur 2ww, good to hear  u r safe home. 

Afm - 5 out of 6 eggs fertilised. 4 embies transferred yesterday on d3. 2ww once again. Relaxing in aegina, not much to do, doing bit of sightseeing around and nearby islands. 


Best of luck

A.


----------



## Ladygugu

Well that's me out of the game - a BFN following blood test today.  I have 3 frozen embryos left that I'll use later this year and then that's me done and dusted with this malarky, it's so bloody painful!  In the meantime, I'm going to take some time out to enjoy life and forget about babies!


----------



## aggie123

Hi All  

Ladygugu - I am so so sorry, this road is definitely a hard one, especially the two week wait and deep down we always hope 'this is it' don't we? Have a big drink, cry it out and focus on the frosties that you have. Big hug  

Mamochka - great news!!! So so pleased when I saw your posts, take it very easy and best of luck & wishing you a very smooth 8 or so months x

Poly - you give me so much hope hun, go girl 

Grey - how is it going? Hope you have a holiday as well as the consultation. Let us know 

Vani - have you got the results yet? how's ARGC? hope all is well

Hi Altai and Summer, and hello to all here. 

afm - on the road again: I had ICSI in Budapest, Hungary, got 8 eggs, 5 embies. ET ten days ago for 3 x 3day 10/8/8 cells. Can't wait until Monday to test. Will prob do a sneaky one on Sat but tbh I don't feel pregnant so prob a no (once again). 
V positive experience though, nice clinic, staff/dr very attentive and genuinely caring. Also half the £££ as here so all in all a good one. 

Baby dust to all wishing and hoping x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Very slow internet here in Greece ladies   even slower than out in the sticks where we live! Anyway arrived in Athens - v hot 34 degrees  consultation tomorrow.

Ladygugu - so sorry about bfn   Be good to yourself over the next wee while and regroup - thinking of you

Aggie - lovely to hear from you hun and so pleased you've has a positive experience at Reprofit   I've got everything crossed for you for Monday  

Vani - hope results turn up soon - let us know whether there is anything interesting in them..... 

Mamochka - so pleased to see your numbers rising   Thinking of you and hoping this time is really your time  

Hugs to all - think I need an ice cream now  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

hey Grey - good luck for tomorrow. Make sure to try Marmita's food (not far from the clinic)

not looking positive for again, so I just go back to my cave 

mamox


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no Mamochka   what's happened dear?   Are you ok?

We ate at Avocado tonight - delicious. I'm embarrassed though because I told them my phone was stolen there.......it wasn't.......it was still in the hotel   so embarrassed especially as they were so polite and sweet and seemed genuinely shocked that something could have been stolen there..... I feel such a twit! 

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

Could I ask any of the ladies who have had treatment abroad to give me some ideas of the costs involved? Was there a substantial difference to the costs in the UK? Was the decision to go abroad all down to cost? We are just trying to work out our options. Thank you x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Lougla

I've pm'd you but for us it wasn't about cost really but different treatment. I would imagine that once you factor in flights and accommodation it's probably much the same but as we haven't yet cycled abroad I couldn't say for certain.

Do some research that's the best thing - follow some of the threads for some of the foreign clinics and see what you think.  

Grey xx


----------



## lougla

Thank you Grey, I appreciate that.  Mamochka, I hope you're ok x


----------



## Karhog

Lougla, we chose to go abroad (Prague)  following 20 years ttc and as many treatment failures. in the UK, I felt Luke a number with a cash card rather than an individual who needed answers...that I  never got ( why treatments never worked) In Prague we were treated FAR better than any clinic we have used in the UK and found that the treatments offered were actually more advanced than here in the UK (ie) embryogen, embryo monitoring, assisted hatching etc. It is also much cheaper than the UK equivalent.
Costs obviously depend on what you are aiming to have, but I found it much cheaper, even accounting for flights and hotel.
We were successful on our first trip and are due to try for a sibling in Sept.


----------



## aggie123

Hello Ladies, another BFN for me I'm afraid....  . So disappointed and numb again. Hate this feeling. Why All goes well, lovely embies and every time two weeks later a negative test. Maybe I'm too old, not sure when/how people switch to donor eggs? How do you rationalise it? Guess I would rather adopt if not mine anyway.... Oh just so sad....

How are you girls? Hope all is going well and sorry put such a negative post on... xxxx


----------



## mamochka

Dear Aggie - sorry about your BFN, really no words. Take your time to come back. A few words of advice - if only eggs were bad you would be still getting signs of implantation followed by chemical or early miscarriage. Maybe makes sense to look at "baby room", do a hysteroscopy, test for hidden infections. Have you done a blood test? M


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Aggie - so sorry to hear your news   Take time to reflect and look after yourself. I think Mamochka makes a good point. Despite what is often said about us older ones you CAN do stuff about your eggs - read "it starts with the egg" and start a new regime with that and also consider a hysto and the hidden infections tests just to make sure your womb is in the best condition it can be.

Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Aggie, so sorry to hear of your bfn. It's never easy and you must be gutted.
Just thought I'd respond to your question regarding donor and how to rationalise etc.
If you see my post above yours, you will see we were unsuccessful with OE following over 20 treatments.
I had always had good response to drugs, great fertilization rates etc but never a bfp ( apart from one in 2012 that ended in a miscarriage). I had even donated eggs myself in my younger years.
We were never given any reason why we failed to implant, it was so frustrating and upsetting that no one even seemed to want to get the answers ( apart from us!) As they just saw us as another couple who would always have another go.
Anyhow, long story short, the decision in the end to go for donors was not a difficult one. Having had so much disappointment and no answers or guarantees regarding why's and wherefores doubled with the fact I was now much older than when I started ( 20 tears TTC), I did loads of research and found a clinic I was happy with and finally got that long awaited bfp....now my young son.
Even though he is not my genes, he is every bit my child. I grew him, bore him and nurture and love him. We are intending on trying again with the same donors in Sept in hope for a sibling. Donor was never the ideal situation ( nor was the whole if thing!) and it is obviously a deeply personal decision. Just wanted to give you my perspective.


----------



## Altai

Aggie- sorry to hear about your  bfn. Take your time to reflect on your options. 
DE is a very personal choice and not an easy one to make. 
Ultimately depends how important is having a genetic child for u and how far u r prepared to go both financially and emotionally in fulfilling ur dream. 
But  I think in any case is good to have a plan B. I have already decided on de clinic(s) for myself should I ever go that route. 
Have a look at epigenetics perhaps it could make switch to donor eggs easier.


----------



## aggie123

Thank you Ladies for your kind words, getting used to the BFN once again. Really appreciate your input and suggestions. I had an aquascan before the ivf in Hungary and all was fine.... Guess will do the hidden infections test w Serum next and decided to go for one more OE cycle, prob at Serum or somewhere different. It's killing me that I had two natural ectopic pregnancies last year!!! something must have worked ok then.... A tandem cycle was suggested by a lovely lady at Dogus, will give it a thought. 

Grey - how is it going? keeping all crossed for you  

Karhog - talk about determination!! You must be such a strong lady, I am so close to give it up each time, only thing stopping me is that all our results are v good, FSH  5.1, partner could be a sperm donor so I guess it's just a numbers game... it will have to work one day....

Mamochka - thinking of you, how is it going? Sending you great doubling vibes  

Lougla - we tried the Kaali Institute in Budapest as I am Hungarian, so stayed w my parents - a different clinic/different outlook, different drugs. I was on the short protocol which is much easier on you and the whole lot with flights came to £4K (ICSI and AH included). No hotel incl. Not majorly cheaper guess just a different clinic, very nice and professional staff. Where are you thinking next? 

Altai - thanks, worth mulling over.... How are you? x

All the very best girls and thanks again for your warm thoughts xxx


----------



## mamochka

Aggie - yona podkivanok! Tx for your wishes/vibes. Glad you are feeling strong! Definitely try OE a few more times with your stats (my FSH is also 5-6 which keeps me going but my DH is much older than yrs). I cannot recommend Serum strong enough. M


----------



## vaninort

Hi ladies
So, been on the phone to ARGC this arvo. My Chicago tests are back and basically my immunes are all over the place. Will have to go on a course of Humira and my natural killer cells are pretty high too. They also said my thyroid medication is too high and could have been interfering with my pregnancy chances - great, would have been good to know that three years ago. Thanks NHS 

Going to have a very long chat with hubby tonight. I am not sure I want to do this again, the drug treatment is v expensive on top of already expensive IVF. I've already had two failed rounds and I am hurtling towards 43. I may be bailing out now ladies so not sure I will be visiting the forum again (unless I decide to pursue the awful journey further)..

Grey, Aggie, Polly, Mamochka, Altai, Lougla, - good luck with everything...

V xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi everyone  


I just wanted to drop by, say hello and introduce myself as your new moderator.


Fertility Friends has been an amazing support for me over the past 4 years and I feel very lucky to be in a position to give something back. I have a 17 month old DS conceived using donor eggs at a clinic in Spain.


If there is anything I can help you with in my new role, please ask  


This is a long thread at 219 pages    I will create a new 'home' for you all in the next day or so and post a link to what will be 'part 6'


Maggie x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Welcome new Mod, Maggie  Thank you for agreeing to look after us  

Vani - sorry sweetie that the results aren't as you'd hoped  . It dues sound like they can do something for you but I agree it's a brutal journey with a lot of meds....physically and emotionally tough without even starting on the financial aspect  .  I'll be thinking of you whatever you decide to do.....and whatever you decide will be right for you and your family. Be good to yourself   Thanks for the support and encouragement along our shared journey - you'll be missed  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Vani -I am still urging you to try Serum as a holiday/treatment (I know - I know - logistics) but Penny treats immunes empirically and she also uses neupogen. She is less a--l about the immune tests(no multiple retests) which brings you less worries. You know why I am very suspicious of Humira/IVIG for our age? There was a girl on ARGC thread, she now changed her name - she was around 40 and had both Humira and IVIG and her immunes became so oversupressed that allowed for implanted twins to stay inside her until 12 weeks both with trisomy (bless you SF). Drop me a pm if you have more questions. Wow I just became nauseous after using the computer((. M


----------



## paws18

Can I join you ladies. 
I'm 41 TTC a sibling after 3x DIUI in 2009
Currently on day 14 of stimms going for check follicle scan today but am bit worried as previously only needed 8-10 days of stimms. 
Sending big hugs where needed 
and good luck to everyone still cycling  
Paws


----------



## Altai

Hi Maggie,

vani - sorry that the results were not what you'd hoped for. and whatever you decide to do - wish you best of luck.

mamo - hope all goes well. 

paws - good luck with the cycle. 

aggie - I suppose worth trying with oe all permitting. as they say its a numbers game.

afm - bpn once again.  but I knew that straight after et as always have af pains 2 weeks before.  I now wonder if embryos stopped growing from D4/5.  

Also (sorry tmi) needed frequent trips to the loo overnight during2tww, was the same on ivf N1. has anybody had this weird reaction after transfer? Both clinics said either reaction to cyclogest or might be some other irritation but not to be worried about.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no Altai - are you sure  . Haven't heard of the overnight wee stops before except when pregnant - must be hormonal.  I really hope it's not bfn - have you had a blood test hun? Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## Marie1970

hi ladies, ive havent been on in a while, so am out of the loop. This cycle has really taken it out of me its been a long year. But thought id share the encouraging good news of a positive this morning, 9dp retrieval (so very early days) but definitely a faint line on the Firsst response test. we are preceding with caution after the May miscarriage. but im still going to enjoy these few days however long they last! (hopefully 280!) fingers crossed for everyone, it is still possible over 40!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Summer

That's wonderful news - congratulations hun  . Just take it easy, eat well, enjoy the sunshine and believe   so pleased for you especially after your mc. Lovely news  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Hey Summer- early congratulations on your positive! And with OE wow you give us hope! How old is your DH?

Altai - we spoke but wanted to give you another hug  !

I am stressing between scans but last Saturday I saw and heard lovely hb. 6w4d today.

Mx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone.....
Wow, congratulations Summer_ you must be over the moon!
Mamochka... Great you saw your lovely beans heartbeat...when's your next scan?
Altai...I agree with its probably the meds, they really mess with our bodies!
Paws...how did your scan go? Hope things have progressed.
Hi to everyone else else whatever stage you are at
Afm...I now have my meds and start 1st stage on 9th August. Eeeek, here we go again!


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi girls,

How's everyone doing in this heat? It's making me very grumpy as I'm not sleeping properly! 

Vani - really sorry to see you go but I completely understand - hope you'll be okay.  Thank you for all your kind words of encouragement and support over the months  

Mamochka - I'm over the moon to hear your news!  You kept on going and you got there.  Keeping everything crossed for you  

Summer - congratulations to you too, that's wonderful news!

Grey - hope things okay with you?  Sorry I can't read where you're at because I can't scroll down far enough!!

Good luck Karhog on your next cycle.

Hello to everyone else I've missed and welcome to all the new ladies - as I've said before, this is the best thread! 

Got my 20 week scan Monday morning at 8am.

TTFN
Polly X


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies!!!
Here I go again! After an absence!! Been testing in Paris don't cha know!! Going to Athens on Friday for a hysto and cycling September - wanted to do it sooner but waited for my results which is probably a good thing.
Hope everyone is well and lucky!! Xx


----------



## lougla

Congratulations Summer, lovely news. What clinic did you go to? Wonderful news about the scan Mamochka. X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi asp   though I've already caught up with you on the other threads  

Grey xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi grey again!  how is doctor M on the hysto? I had a different doc the first time...I fly tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello asp hun   

Dr m is luuurrvely   you'll be fine with him. My DP liked him too send said he was really straight forward  and easy to understand.

Have you found the thread yet??

Grey xx


----------



## viszlalover

Hi All. Wondering if I can join this thread ? I'm a complete beginner or a 'newb' as my dd would call it.  I'm on a short protocol expecting to return for et on 11th August. I'm injecting diphereline daily (day 5) and started taking estrimax, Magne b6 and prednison the same day. We're using an ed in a czech clinic called Arleta. Finding it hard to navigate around the forums and find ladies at the same stage. 
Hope everyones journey is progressing well!! 
VIZ X


----------



## Marie1970

Just thought id update lost my positive. So a chemical. Devastated in a quite way. It was a lo g shot But i was so hopeful. Not sure i have another cycle left in me. Im so exhausted. Its been back to back Ivf cycles since last novembre. You get so Tired. Of counting. Organising. Planning. Hoping hoping. Balancing. Holding back. Not planning.pulled in every direction. Trying to enjoy the child you ha e But dreaming of the other one you desperately want so their Not alone.  Im coming to accept its just the one... But it Not easy. Hes never been kissed so mucg as today... Please dont say i shoukd be happy to just ha e him. I know  this. I am blessed. So blessed. But my hopes ha e been dashed and its a hard bite of Life to swallow. And i know hard bites in this Life. Anyway tomorrow is another day ... As,Scarlett said. I will feeling more positive tomorrow ... Heres hoping...


----------



## Karhog

So sorry to hear this news Summer. It is such a gruelling process physically not to mention emotionally. You must feel wrung out. Take time to heal and then you can make any decisions with a clearer head. 

Hi yo Viz, good luck with your cycle! I'm due to stsrt my meds on Aug 9th and then fly to Prague on 11 the Sept so am a bit behind you but fingers crossed!
Hi to everyone else whatever stage you are at.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So sorry summer - you sound rinsed out you poor thing   As Karhog says it's a ruinous process physically, mentally, emotionally (and financially!) I think ivf ladies must be amongst the strongest in the world but even so sometimes you just reach rock bottom. Take good care of yourself  

Viz - welcome - this is a great thread lots of supportive ladies  

Karhog - good luck with your cycle. I start pretreatment this month then we are off to Athens for ivf # 2 in September   Fingers crossed for everyone - whatever stage you are at.

Grey xx


----------



## mandalay

I don't know if this will help at all.
You must not give up!  I lost a baby at 10 weeks (natural conception) at 46.  Doctors shook their heads when I asked for help to try again.
I have never got it out of my system.  I am back trying again at 52.  You probably think that is awful but I don't look any different, don't feel any different.  I run regularly.
Keep going, even if you have to pause for a while because a cycle hasn't worked.  You will all do it.  I feel like your older sister!!!  I wish someone had told me that.  Take a break.  Recharge your batteries.  Save your money.  But don't give up.


----------



## PollyWolly

Mandalay, that is such a lovely post!

So sad for you Summer, I know it's really hard.  Take some time out before you make any firm decisions about what you want to do.  Like you say, things look better in the morning.  Can you have a break for now and get some sun, sea and sand?

Hiya Grey, how are you doing?

Hi to all the new ladies   - good luck with your cycles!

Polly


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi ladies I wonder if I could join you all. 

I've not had chance to read through everyone's posts (should be working)!! So sorry about that. I'm sorry to read of Summers sad time, thoughts are with you. 

So where do I start! might be easier to say read my signature... You'll see I've had a hell of a ride! 

Started back in 2010 with a crappy NHS hospital, all cycles self funded as ex partner had already got two sons (although I could never see them and be part of their lives.. some ex wives are most strange).

At such time I was informed I had a hydro left tube and blocked right.. ex had low sperm count so first thing was clipping of hydro tube and ICSI (signature says it all)! 

So after failed cycle no 2 decided to have my immunes tested all came back normal apart from slight raised NK cells. 
Cycle no 4 ended it a total blunder.. 9 eggs collected and 8 had to be frozen as the crappy clinic didn't check the sperm till 3pm (EC was at 8.30am and I left the hospital at 1.30pm) anyhow all were dead so had to freeze the 8 eggs! That was the final straw and I moved to a wonderful clinic who truly looked after their patients with an individual protocol and thought. 

So new clinic cycle no 5 advised us to go with DS ex not happy so we parted company.. For me my heart wanted a family, I wanted to be a mother so we had to part.. We do still speak and I will love him forever but I have to follow my dreams and hopes. 

So MFS, ran lots more tests, reviewed my notes and decided on a flare protocol with a twist adding in the scratch, immunes package of drugs to include a batch more!! Rattle was an understatement. 100% perfect sperm sorted and off I went.. all went great, 6 eggs 5 fertilised with IVF 1 over fertilised left me with 4 (they don't do blasts under 5) day 3 all perfect 8 cell no fragmentation. Went with a 3 day transfer and two froze.. Endless to say BFN.. 

Eyebrows started rising and they started to question my tube clip as everything else was spot on.. no problems at all. 

GP then referred me to local NHS hospital for scans etc and I wanted a lap to which I was told it wasn't required and would only perform a hysto.. So Jan 2014 hysto done.. All came back perfectly fine. Me being me and knowing your own body I decided to ask my GP to ask another consultant as I was getting in more pain now.. So May 2014 referral to a BMI clinic saw a wonderful consultant, had scan internal/external and MRI.. Well would you believe blood inside left tube and bulging. June 2014 lap performed 2.5 hour surgery, took an hour to get past adhesions, left tube 14cm by 10cm in diameter and stuck to bowl and bladder. Tennis ball cyst on left ovary and a polyp deep inside lining!! What a difference a private clinic makes ah. Consultant informed me the tube was ready to burst, the clip was in the wrong place all of which would of if nothing added to all my BFN reasons and I'm a very lucky girl!! 

So now I'm looking at another fresh cycle including the use of my frozen eggs (although I don't hold out much hope) and hopefully I shall start in October.

With all cycles I've had a low amount of eggs but always seem good quality, always had embies to freeze and all embies no fragmentation.. Blasts were 2x4AA and 2x4AB.. 

I'm scared to death if I'm honest as I am 40 and I know all goes pear shaped at 40.. Am I doing the right thing.. I was debating DE but I'd really like to use my OE if I can.. thoughts on a postcard please Lol xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Wow hbkmorris - what a nightmare you've had!

How are you feeling now after your op in June - are you fully recovered?

Well, it sounds like you are still producing good quality eggs so why not give them another go?  I finally got lucky on my 4th cycle with my own eggs (fresh cycle, different clinic), I'm 44 in a couple of months and 21 weeks pregnant!  Do you know what your AMH is?

I had a hysto too because they wanted to check that my remaining right tube (the left one got removed in 2010 due to an ectopic) wasn't blocked or diseased as this can affect IVF working (so they say).  Everything was okay so we gave it another go.  What I am trying to say is, I think the terrible problems you have had with your clipped tube may have affected the cycle working but if you are all healed now and everything is looking good then there is no reason why it can't work. 

I say go for it and I wish you all the very best of luck!

Polly X


----------



## amandalmexico

Summer. I am so sorry. I think we chatted on another thread. Please don't give up yet. It may still happen. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

PollyWolly, 

Thank you for your words of encouragement and may I say a MASSIVE congratulations on bump!! How fan-bloody-tastic.

I certainly have been on a ruff road, like so many ladies we put all our trust into the clinics only to get 1 consultant who can mess up years of IVF cycles.. Anger doesn't even come close. 

I feel amazing inside and out.. SO much better and my scan last Saturday revealed all healed and rearing to go lol! 

My AMH has come back at 6.7 which hasn't gone down slight up on my AMH in 2010 which I'm sure was 6.5. I'm going to my GP on Wednesday and going to request some blood tests to include FSH. 

Can I ask what protocol you did on your 4th go? I generally do short flare protocol as I'm classed as poor responder as well as low AMH.. MY clinic have discussed me taking the pill for a few months prior to starting the IVF to regulate and balance my body.. Have you heard of this? I'm just worried it might affect the flare but until I speak to the consultant tomorrow I'm a little in the dark. 

Anyhow hope you have a lovely weekend.. I'm working today!! wonderful luckily I work from home so I'm sat here hair scrapped back and pj's on  . 

xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Thanks for the congrats hbkmorris - I still can't quite believe it myself!!  Had the 20 week scan last Monday and all is looking good so far.

This time around we did a short protocol so it was 12 days from start to egg collection - so much less stress on the body.  Your AMH seems a good a level - I've read some ladies on here conceiving with a reading of 1!

I've not heard of taking the pill to regulate and balance the body but if you think about it, it makes sense as doesn't the pill prevent you from releasing an egg each month?  I suppose that means they are suppressed and can build up - just a guess tho!!

Glad you're feeling better!  I had my 4 year old nephew overnight so he was up at the crack of dawn this morning! Suppose it's good practice for all those sleepless nights ahead everyone keeps telling me about!!

Take care and have a good day.

Polly x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Never thought about the pill doing that.. I've my list of questions ready to ask my consultant when he calls me tomorrow.. 

Ha ha good little chap.. yep just think it won't only be the crack of dawn you'll be awake soon but through the night too  

Right so may I ask what medication you took? I've lots of Menopur left over so would like to use them up if poss and with flare prot I can.. Fingers crossed the consultant answers all my questions tomorrow xx


----------



## PollyWolly

I had an endo scratch this time round at day 20 of my previous cycle.

On day 3 of my period I started on the stims - I was on Gonal F (250 I think) injections then introduced Cetrotide and then Ovitrelle for the trigger injection. I was then on crinone gel (progesterone) for 10 weeks after egg transfer, 30 mg of prednisolone and one baby aspirin per day until 12 weeks.  Oh and I'd been taking folic acid months before so also continued that until about 12 weeks. That was it!

X


----------



## mamochka

Hbkmorris - welcome to the thread! Please read on Dr. Sher blog about protocols for older women - he also advocates a bcp for calming down ovaries and then pure FSH (gonalf, fostimon, puregon) during the stims plus down regulation in parallel to stims and a bit before stims - so virtually long protocol.

Polly - had my 8w3d scan today and everything is ok so far)) just keeping everything crossed and praying.

Mxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wooooo!!! Mamochka 8 weeks my lovely - great news. Glad the scan went well my dear  . Still feeling nauseous and eating everything??  

Polly - lovely to hear from you and that pregnancy is coming along well. Can't believe 20 weeks already  . Hope you are enjoying the time with your nephew   good practice as you say.

Hbk - sounds like you've been through the mill   But you have plans in place and sounds like you're in good shape for your next cycle. As Mamochka says it's quite normal to be offered the Bcp as it just helps to calm the system down before stimming so if that's what your consultant recommends, I would go with it. Good luck with it all  

AFM - nothing new to report, Mamochka will tell me off for worrying but still no AF  . If she is as late as last month (40 days not 2 then it will throw all our plans out fir September as we can only be away in Athens until 22nd September as we have commitments after that......  I just want to get on with it!

Grey xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Bless you ladies, many thanks. 

My only concern with the long protocol is that of my first cycle which was also cancelled as I didn't respond to stimms.. I'm classed as a poor responder with low AMH so I'm not in favour of doing any sort of long protocol again that's for sure!! 

I also had a scratch on my last cycle, along with immunes meds and I'm still taking the pregnance with omg 3 (since 2010!) 

You want to see the list of medication the consultant has send me to see if my GP can px.. She will my immunes stuff but not sure about the rest.. I think it's best I wait to see what the consultant says tomorrow and I can raise my concerns with him.. I will have a look at the Dr Sher blog.. Just wondered if that cycle also goes hand in hand with poor responders and low AMH.. 

Many thanks and hello to mamochka.. Congrats on bambino.. Greyhoundgal.. May AF arrive soon.. nothing worse than waiting for it when we want it then when we don't she shows her ugly face!! xx


----------



## PollyWolly

WOOOHOO Mamochka that's brilliant news!!    so please for you! Everything is crossed for you this end!  

Oh Grey I hope your AF comes soon! Hurry up AF!!  

Sorry, got carried away with the little icons today.

Nephew gone, I just had a nap.  House phone rang and woke me up - bloody 0800 number! grr

Waiting for DH to get back from golf so he can take me out to lunch - food is my sole motivator these days  

X


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone

I have been looking at the thread on and off for sometime and I am impressed with the help/support that you all offer one another. I would like to join in as getting near to starting now.

I'm due to start a long protocol on the 8th by taking Norethisterone twice a day for 11 days and also nasal spray on 15th for quite some time. I have had a 3D saline sonogram and dummy transfer and was told that everything was ok. I need to have a endometrial biopsy but will be in France when it should be carried out (day 21). so the clinic has said to have it done on day 1 of my next bleed after stopping the Norethisterone. Has anyone had this done? or have any knowledge on when this should be done? 

The next step is to have a scan on day 1-4  and start injecting high dose of Merional and Gonal F with a growth hormone every other day? When I have looked at your posts some of you have had different injections do you know why this is? 

I'm concerned by the long protocol as my AMH is low 13.51 and others have said they haven't responded well to the stims?

My first IVF was done through ARGC on the short protocol (just Stims) as I was told my AMH was 3.9 and I wouldn't respond well. When I was tested at CRGH it had gone up to 13.51?? I was told it would never go up? The new clinic could not give a reason why, just that their result is right? I have not been taking DHEA either. Anyone else experienced this.

Good luck to everyone on their journey, its so good to see so many positive results, it keeps me going. Lets keep our fingers crossed for lots more positives, and successful deliveries... 

Looking forward to hearing your stories and experiences.


----------



## mamochka

hi sumpy! welcome to our thread 

I have not done endo biopsy so cannot comment on that but maybe they want to make sure you have no atypical cells before the stims. As for the meds for stimulation meds I understand different clinics have different views on what combination to use but i was quoting Dr. Sher in my post above re preferred pure FSH for older women as he believes LH is damaging to older women eggs

AMH - you need to make sure both times you had the same scale (ng vs. pmol) where the difference is about 7 times.

As to LP vs SP - i had both (mine was short flare) in the last 4 months and my response was more or less the same. LP will give your doctors more maneuver and less LH.

let me know if you have any other QQ. Mamox


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi Sumpy.. Your AMH is a beaut flower.. Wish I had that lovely figure!! Good luck.. lets hope we get our dream this year.

Don't suppose anyone knows how much Fostimon is? do you have it in 75iu or 150iu? never used it before and I'm waiting for Alcura homecare to call me back with prices.. My word I've a list the size of an A4 piece of paper lol xx


----------



## sumpy

Mamox - Thank you for your welcome and information. I get very confused with all the different hormones, and wish I understood more, rather than just relying on the clinic. Do you understand it? Which clinic did you use? were you always given the same drugs?

Hbxmorris - Thank you for your words of support. Yes lets hope we get our dream this year. I used fostimon on my last cycle, which I bought from the clinic as I was very green. I have found this time that Asda Pharmacy is the cheapest for my drugs it will save me £600. I also have a list on A4 paper. Scary isn't it.. which clinic are you at?


----------



## mamochka

Hi Sumpy - yes I think I understand a bit about hormones. My first fresh and FET were at ARGC and the last two fresh at Serum Athens, details in my signature))


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Sumpy

Welcome to the thread  

My AMH went up quite a bit as well - different clinics - your level is really good!!

Polly X


----------



## Hbkmorris

Evening ladies, 

Sumpy I'm at Midland Fertility Services and they are just amazing.. They like so many of the main London clinics tailor make a protocol and will be giving me a lot of extra scans and monitoring blood tests. 

When you first start out you always are a little green!! Thankfully I realised that after my first so sleays shopped around thereafter. Have you tried Alcura Healthcare? I've used them for my past 3 cycles as they are sooo much cheaper. Even cheaper than asda.. My asda wanted £16.35 per vial of menopur but with Alcura £13.65 I think with the Fostimon they quoted me 75iu £96.00 for 3.. Is that cheaper than Adsa? 

I'm going to need a drug schedule with the bloomin list I've got!! I'll be rattling with puncture marks!! Thankfully I've some menopur and all my immunes drugs from last time so at least that's a saving. 

I'm hoping they don't cost more than £1000 it'll push me over the edge!! Lol xx


----------



## sumpy

Evening ladies, 

Pollywolly - Thanks for your welcome and the encouragement on my AMH.

hbkmorris - sorry I can't state how much Menopur or Fostimon costs with Asda as I have not been prescribed them. I do however have a list of drugs the size of A4 paper and the quote from Asda comes to £2321.93 ouch!! Thank you for the info on Alcura Healthcare I have sent an email of my prescription to them for a quote

Mamox- In your earlier post you mentioned the LP will give your doctors more maneuver and less LH. Sorry to be thick but what is LH? Also can you explain the difference between the hormones i.e last time I took Fostimon and Merinal. This time Merinal and Gonal F. Whats the difference I don't understand? 

Also I have been recommended to take 20mg of Prednisolone and have interlipids for immune issues. I had this checked when I was with ARGC I was told I only have slightly raised CD19 so was given dexamethasone (can't remember the dose) and only 5mg of Prednisolone. I'm slightly worried about the huge increase in Prednisolone as will have to wean myself of them... Anyone else experienced such a high dose?

Mxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Sumpy

Wow, that's a massive drugs bill!  Hardly "Asda Price"; more like Harrods! Hopefully Alcura come back with a cheaper quote.

I was on 30 mg of Prednisolone for 11 weeks and then weaned off gradually.  No known immune issues but was put on this dose as a precaution and because it was our last go.

Hope that helps!

Polly


----------



## PollyWolly

Sorry, forgot to say "hi" to the others!


----------



## sumpy

Hi Polly

Thanks for the info I feel more reassured that my dose is ok, as you had a higher dose, without immune issues and your Pregnant    

Did you get any side effects from Prednisolone?

Hopefully Alcura will come back with a cheaper quote, the budget is being squeezed to the max!!.

M x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Sumpy - it does give you insomnia but also you're taking it at a time when you're also on extra progesterone AND you've got morning sickness too.  I felt pretty crap for the first 12 weeks but because you stop all the drugs and the ms wanes roughly around the same time, it's hard to pin-point exactly what's giving you the side affects! Hope that makes sense  
Px


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello Both, 

20mg of pred is pretty routine (I had all immunes meds last time) take the pred in the morning otherwise as lolly said you'll never sleep!! Intralipids are easy peasy except for on your purse!! Generally you have one whilst on stims, one at EC and another at transfer followed by more when BFP.. 

I too shall take low dose demax and this will fit along side my protocol.. I'll get my list out tomorrow!! Ha ha jeez brace yourselves!! 

Alcura defo came up way cheaper for me.. It's just the bloomin Fositmon that's the killer.. How expensive! I'm waiting to see how many the consultant thinks I'll need.. Crumbs. 

Right I'm off to sleeps.. Nighty all x


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy hi

LH is a Luteinising Hormone which is responsible in the women's body for maturation of follicles and ovulation (you test it on opk). If you have Long protocol then at the beginning if the stims your LH is almost zero and it never grows as you take down reg drug together with stim drugs. 
Fostimon=Gonal F (pure FSH - another women's hormone responsible for growth if follicles) and Merional is a mix of LH and FSH.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Mamochka

How are you feeling? Hope the nausea isn't getting you down - it's supposed to be a good sign  

Hi to everyone else  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Hey Grey! How are you? Yesterday i had a major acid attack so nausea turned into something nasty but i survived and today feel better hope the little bean did too  Mxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sounds horrible Mamochka   Does anything help? Ginger I've heard is good? 

I'm fine - AF arrived yesterday so panic over   for now anyway ha ha   I was beginning to think it would never come and we'd end up cycling in December or something  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

So are you still within your September window?

Was trying some ginger candies yesterday to no avail but looks like milk with cinnamon helped so acid calmed down and even less nausea today. I should patent this Ayurveda recipe  on the other hand less symptoms always bring worries. PS: I read Polargirl diary (she was on this thread) and was crying and sobbing as she had cvs confirm DS


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I haven't read that   do you think you should steer away from the diaries whilst you are so fragile hormonally / emotionally   

I love milk with cinnamon! Yum! And also cardamom is gorgeous in warm milk too. I like Steenbergs organic cardamom, cinnamon and ginger  

Yes I hope   to be in the window. If this cycle is 28 days (acupuncturist is optimistic because normally is - I haven't been going every week but I will now so that should keep us on track), day 5/6 would be 6/7th September to be out there and then I think it seems the latest EC day on sp is about day 12 (so around 13th September) plus 5 days for blasto takes us to 18th September. We will prob fly bavk 22nd September as that gives a bit of flexibility on the stims etc or for a few days down time after ET if it works to plan. Does that look about right to you Mamochka? 

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Grey - you r right I definitely should, don't know what got me to

You timings should be about right provided AF plays ball in Sept but I hope you accu is working on this plus inositol shall help to streamline yr cycle and ovulation. Wish you all the best and will be keeping an eye on your progress! Mx


----------



## sumpy

Hi,

Hbkmorris -Thanks for the tip on pred and taking it in the morning.  I got a quote from Alcura but they were dearer that Asda overall, Clexane and Merional is dearer. So you may want to cheap with Asda the cost of fostimon?  

Momax - Thanks for the info on hormones it makes a bit more sense now. Hope your sickness and acid calm down.

Polly - Thanks for the info on the die effects I will definitely take Pred in the mornings.

Hi to everyone else..

M x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Really Sumpy gosh I'm shocked!! I get my clexane off my GP.. Have you asked your GP for the Pred, clexane, cyclogest and gestone (if your having them) I only really have to pay for my Stim drugs as the ready is cheap as.. I was quoted 3x 75iu fost £96 then 150iu £98 per injection asda wanted over £200 + wonder if different Asda clinics are cheaper!! 

I'm going to have a ring around again tomoz and I've asked my clinic for their cost breakdown x


----------



## Altai

hi lovely ladies,

I've been looking at fostimon too as will be on it for my next cycle. Fertlity2u quoted £75.4 for 150iu, surprisingly less than asda.

This time I will be on short flare protocol just for the sake of trying  something different. Though not sure whether this protocol is good for older poor responders, apparently could be a bit unpredictable. 

hbk - u r lucky to get those off gp. I tried in the past with  cyclogest - and she gave me a px but not on nhs, I had to pay full price.  

hi to all, hope all goes well.


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello Altai, 

Lovely to hear from you, may I ask how much Fertility2u are charging for a 75iu & 150iu? I've been told I'd properly require the 150iu accompanied with 225 Menopur as I too am classed a poor responder with low AMH. 

I got a quote from Alcura and they are 75iu ££96.00 for 3 and 150iu £64.00 each now these prices are based on which clinic your at so they may differ.. the bizarre thing is the clinics costs are cheaper for Fostimon but more expensive for Menopur so I shall some from clinic and some from Alcura. 

I've had 1 long protocol which was cancelled as I didn't respond at all and from there on a short protocol and the short flare.. short flare suits me very well so I'm very happy to do it again. Saying that my clinic are changing things a little and depending on my FSH result taken on day 2 when AF finally arrives will depend on a few things. At the mo the plan is to start the pill on day 17-21 then go with stimms.. according to the internet this type of protocol is used quite a bit with older ladies as the pill helps to preserve the egg quality which is what my consultant also told me. 

Can't believe your GP won't give you any support with immunes meds.. I know are expensive but after all I've been through my GP is more than happy to help me.. As soon as we get our BFP's we get them free anyhow lol.. just got to get there though. 

When are you due to start? I'm hoping Sept/October.. All the best and love to all xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone, I used fertilty2u for all my meds and found the whole process to be seamless and a bit cheaper than the pharmacy I used last treatment ( though can't remember the name)
I start first lot of meds tomorrow (bcp) 2 a day for a fortnight, then should bleed a few days later.........here we go again!
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Altai

Hbk - it's £75.40 fir 150iu and £42 for 75, so what Acura quoted to you 3*75iu for £96 seems like a very good price. Shame if it's for certain fertility clinics thou. I couldn't get hold of them today. I am with Serum once again and have e- mail px. 
Can't u buy the cheapest items  from ur clinic & the rest from Alcura? 
Given the price of fostimon, am now seriously tempted to go to athens & get altermon instead. 
With GP it's like a lottery. I can see that some ladies (when eventually get prg) can't get help from GP or NHS until they pass 12 weeks mark. 


Karhog - good luck with the stim. I will be doing a bit similar thou not bcp but cyclacur to delay af.


----------



## sumpy

Evening

Mamox - How are you feeling today? better I hope. With the hormone info can I just check that Fostimon and Gonal F are the same but different makes? I haven't been prescribed cetrotide so i'm not sure how they will stop me from ovulating?

hbkmorris - Thanks for the idea of asking my Dr I have made an appointment with him. Sorry I can't help with your drug prices as I'm on different drugs.

Altai- Hi, when do you start your short protocol?

Karhog - You could be the same as me? not sure what bcp is? I took my first tablet this morning and will be taking two a day for 11 days then have a bleed, on day 21 I have to sniff until bleed. Then injections to stim. Good luck and keep me posted how you get on.

Hello to anyone I missed x


----------



## sumpy

One more thing I will be starting the nasal spray on Friday, which is really worrying me. It doesn't help I will be in France. I know this sounds really silly but do you hold the opposite nostril closed when you spray? Also what time did you ladies take yours? I have been told 4 times a day.

Mx


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy hi

Thanks i am feeling better today. 

I never did a spray - I always injected for down regulation - this will stop you from ovulating. As for Fostimon vs GonalF my clinic prefers Fostimon and Puregon as they are more natural. 

Hi to everyone else!

M


----------



## Karhog

Hi Sumpy, i am not spraying this cycle but have done so many times in the past. Yes i held the opposite nostril. I would take a dose more or less when you are up, and then space them out evenly until whatever time you normally go to bed or thereabouts.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## LINDY15

Hi there,
Yes I held the other nostril when sniffing the nasal spray.

Just an update on my status, we had a baby boy and girl recently and hope this helps you in your journeys.
We had 6 failed cycles over a 5 yr period. This was probably the biggest challenge to our marriage as it revolved around the next possible cycle and what tests to do to eliminate factors which in turn affected our holiday time, money and lives.
I was on the way to accepting that it would never happen to us and this was I can honestly the hardest step. 
My husband wasn't quite ready to accept(always 6 mths behind ;-) 
We went for 1 last cycle which was donor. and we hit jackpot. 
I can't believe that there is a dbl buggy in our living room, it's something I couldn't even let myself dream of before and now it's reality.
I know having joined this website 4 yrs ago that I hung onto messages posted like this and I just wanted to pass mine on.
If there are any of you lacking hope or having a down day/night, please know that if there is a chance, no matter how slim, it is possible. Dreams can come true...
Lindy x


----------



## Karhog

Massive congratulations Lindy! You must be elated, enjoy!


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Lindy, that's an amazing story!! Just wonderful


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fabulous news Lindy    you must be over the moon   Thanks for sharing. These rays of light are important hope for those of us still trying  

Enjoy your babies  

Grey xxx


----------



## Altai

Congratulations Lindy. 
Sumpy - sorry don't know anything about spray. I'll be on injection for dr., plus this is my first protocol with dr. 
Have started cyclacur today to hold off af, hope it'll work. 

Hi and best regards to all


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies!

Hi Lindy I remember you!! Fantastic news!! where did you do the last cycle? I love it!!!! I just want to catch up with you! 
I will be on cycle 6........in sept /oct
off for another hysto.....after the flight was cancelled in july - that was a nightmare and pretty devastating...
Hi to all you other ladies! Amazing that lots of you are at Serum!
Anyone cycling Sept /Oct?
Much Love and Hope

Asp xxxx


----------



## Aspi

And Karhog too....how time flies!!!!! xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

fingers crossed we will be cycling in September Asp but think you might be October if you do the hysto first?

Grey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi ladies

I've been a bit quiet for a while but have been stalking you all 

Mamochka - huge congrats! xx
Grey - everything crossed that you fit into the september window xx

I've got a scratch booked on 27th and EC is scheduled for 15th September

Here we go again!

Angela
xx


----------



## Aspi

I am in a tiz - my period is "due" on the 5th but normally its about 3 days late - I wanted to try and get the hysto on the 4th..... agate has given me some advice in a different thread about scarring etc - when the period is close and taking cyclacur afterwards to prevent scarring. Gosh I don't know what to do as then when do I plan the hysto after my period? sat here deciding what to do  
Why can't my period be regular?!!! lol x I so wanted to be out there with you GHG x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Asp honey you will be out with me if you have your hysto after your AF it's just cycling that will happen at different times - but I will be with you in spirit none the less  . Haven't checked out what agate has said to you yet but do the hysto at the right time for you physically as well as mentally. All the other pieces will fit into the jigsaw after that  

Angela!!!! How lovely to see you here again....I noticed on another thread you were a staff trainee so you really are stalking us now   it's lovely to have a known buddy on the team so to speak  . Good luck for your cycle lovely  . Sounds like our ECs will be about the same time  

Altai - how are tricks? How are your plans coming along my dear?  

Karhog - how are things going?  

Mamochka - your bean is growing nicely! Such lovely news to hear how each scan is going  

AFM - Doing BD for a hopeful au naturel baby between now and September   I've ruined my back today playing polo - thought I should play while I can (if get pregnant this autumn I won't be playing next year) but haven't played for a few weeks so a bit saddle-unfit and tonight can barely walk   What an idiot   - #ownstupidfault  

Grey xx


----------



## Aspi

Booked hysto flight! 12th sept weekend! Yikes! Now just got to sort hotel / anyone know a place near to the hospital? Otherwise it looks like the president or one nearby or may do the coast for a change! X


----------



## Mrs.F

I am cycling in September too, privided my period turns up within the next few days... 
I did the long protocol in May and haven't had my period since after the BFN... Is it possible to have my pituitary blocked for so long?
I had a one-day bleed on 21 July (after carrying my sleeping 25kg niece in my arms), but nothing since... My period is absolutely regular 24 to 25 days... I am 4 days late now and have no simptoms whatsoever. I am almost freaking out... My gyn is on holiday till 12 Sept...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mrs F - sorry to say but I think ivf can mess your cycle up terribly. I had a 90 day cycle from ivf to next period (no period in that time) then a 27 day then a 40 day then a 32 day. I'm normally 28 days so mine hasn't settled yet   sorry, as that may not be what you want to hear. I recommend acupuncture for bringing things back in line. I started doing it again when I got the 32 day cycle so hoping this one might be more normal. Good luck for September  

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Thanks for the info Grey. I've been doing accupuncture regularly since last November. Was there last Wednesday and am going again on Wednesday. I guess I can just ask my accupuncturist to help with that. 
I started panicking - I need to be in the clicnic one to two days before my next cycle, and now I don't really know when that will be and can't plan my leave or buy the tickets... 
Good luck for your September cycle too!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I know the feeling mrs f - it's so frustrating   but best to try not to worry as that will only delay AF even more  . It will come eventually  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone...... Asp, great to hear from you and brilliant news that you are cycling again soon. Really hope this is the one.
Crikey it looks like there a fair few of us having a September transfer!
How is everyone getting on?
I've been taking my meds to delay af for 9 days now and feeling rather bloated. My Dp says I'm being particularly snappy too.....least I can blame the meds! 
Good luck to everyone whatever the stage


----------



## Mrs.F

*Kris N* if you are reading this, you need to empty your inbox as I can't reply to your message


----------



## Altai

MrsF - maybe sonographer  could also tell where u r in you cycle. Obviously  gynae would be better nad of course its an expensive way of tracking af but if timing is important...
karhog - just out of curiosity what meds r u taking to delay af? am doing the same thou no symptoms
Asp - good luck with hysto. I know lots of women stay in president but I always wonder is could be quite noisy there


----------



## Mrs.F

Thanks for the tip Altai. Unfortunately my gyn is on holiday till 12.09! It's all so frustrating... Are you going to try again?

Greetings everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Altai, I am on Primolut N Norethisterone twice a day. Take last ones on Sat. What are you taking?
Hi everyone else!


----------



## Altai

MrsF - I didn't mean a scan with gynae. I meant any reputable scanning place should be able to advise whether  u r approaching your cycle. 

Karhog - am taking brown cyclacur. hope it'll do a job.


----------



## bubbles212

Started down reg today, had an endo scratch & signed the consents for intralipids. All in all a productive day. One step nearer to our goal.
Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi ladies

How's everyone getting on?

Sounds like a good day bubbles212 - wishing you the best of luck!

I'm 24 weeks now and have developed an attractive waddle!  Going to my cousin's wedding tomorrow and it's a big affair - not looking forward to being sober whilst everyone around me is falling down drunk!  It's in a lovely hotel in Surrey and me and hubby are staying over.  I have to admit, it's the cooked breakfast on Monday morning I'm looking forward to AND no hangover!  

X


----------



## kitechick

Hi
I am on the August / September cycle buddies but would really like some advice from any over 40s. 
Had EC yesterday & got 7. Found out today that 5 have fertilised.

The BIG question - do we go for ET of 2 or 3?  Had different advice from consultant & embryologist so not sure. Obviously the issue would be multiple births but really don't know what to do!

Any stats /,ideas / experiences gratefully received!! 

Thanks


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Well it's a personal thing really. CLearly three gives you greater chances statistically although also an increased risk of multiples. It's less likely to be triplets and more possible to be twins in a multiples situation but you and DH just need to work out if that's something you could cope with.  Not sure how old you are but I think at over 40 we all need to give ourselves the best chance. We went for two last time and bfn and next time will def go for three to give ourselves the best chance possible.

Good luck for ET   and fingers crossed you get your BFP  
Grey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Kitechick - I agree with grey - it's a very personal decision. I've gone for 2 and think I would stick to 2 unless there were quality issues with the embies.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## mamochka

Kite how old are you?

I am 43, stats for my age bracket are only 10-15% of my eggs are chromosomally normal. So once I realized this stats I was not afraid to put 3 and even 4 in Greece.


----------



## kitechick

Hiya
Thanks for replies. 
I was 40 in May & have unexplained fertility. Not sure about stats for that? Some of the stats websites bamboozle me!!
Xx


----------



## mamochka

Kite

I looked up for you, 15-20% for 40 yo. So out of your 5 there should be at least good. Provided there is no hidden issues with sperm there should be - healthy dmbryo for you. Have a read, I have been reading a lot on Dr. Sher site. 

But stats is stats - I was reading on serum thread lady at 44 got pregnant with non- ident twins after they retrieve only 6 eggs from one ovary,


----------



## mamochka

Oops the link

http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/eggembryo-quality-critical

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Altai

Kite-  also, have a look at hfea website multiple birth stats for over 40( or ur  age bracket). You'll know the odds. 
Plus, if you take to Day 5  transfer, then unfortunately it's likely that not many would be left out of 5. And you'll get better idea of how many to put and what quality are remaining. 
I put between 2-4 in my previous cycle, none stuck. 

Good luck with ET.


----------



## sumpy

Hi kitechick 

I was discussing this with DH last night, we looked at many websites and some were indicating for women over 40 putting back more than two doesn't increase your chances? We decided in the end, that we wanted to get to blastocyst so we would have to make the decision during the days after egg collection. As some may die off along the way.

Is this your first ivf? which clinic are you at?

Your circumstances sound similar to mine, I have just turned 40 and have unexplained fertility. I also find all this stuff bamboozling!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kitechick

Hi Sumpy,

Thanks for your input.

Yes it is our first IVF.  No problems with DH and I have low AMH. All other tests came out fine.  I am a satellite patient to Lister hospital in London.  They have been great.  

News at 9 this morning was that out of the 5 eggs, 2 have gone to 4 cell and 3 to 2 cell.  Embryologist can't choose between them so will phone early tomorrow morning as if we have to go for ET we will need to leave bright and early, although at this stage looking like we're going to blastocyst.  Our consultant has told us to ring his mobile on any news over the weekend so he can be at hand to help offer advice.  

The only down side with going to Tuesday is I'm back at school, first day with new class & no one at school knows.  Obviously this takes priority but as year leader it doesn't look good & I can't stop feeling guilty.  I am going to say I have a consultant appointment but it won't stop questions.  They'll also be wondering why I left it until the day before school to let them know!  Need to stop worrying about that & think of the Embies!! 

Any news your end? 

XX


----------



## hanjobee

Hey there Im not sure where to post this but thought it might be ok on this thread?

I am wanting to hear from all you older ladies who made the move to ARGC from other clinics after failed cycles .. What was different better/worse about ARGC compared to the other clinics . 
What was the PGS like if you did it. How close was the monitoring ? How individualised was their approach? What protocol did they use ? Do you have a chance to reconsult with the specialist mid way through your stims if anything changes?
I have had two failed cycles at CRGH one of which probably shouldnt have gone ahead anyway as I had a cyst going into it and  being left unmonitored at the end of stims on the maximum dosage for 3 days  I'm wondering if CRGH is lacking in some areas.
Although my immnes are slightly raised for me as for a lot of you its  a race against time to get as many eggs as possible as quickly as possible to do PGS.
My gut feeling is to change clinics but my other half content to stay where we are. I realise ARGC are more expensive but we have spent £13,0000- £140000 each cycle with CRGH so is there any difference?? 
Id really appreciate others experiences so i can make my decision


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hello all   


As  we reached a whopping 229 pages I'll be creating 'part 6' later on today and locking this thread down.


Please continue to post here until I post the link for your new home   


Maggie xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

This way to part 6...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.0

Happy chatting and baby dust to all

Maggie xxx


----------

